# Cruise Magnet Graphics and Links - part 2



## karentan

i've just noticed that the old thread has been closed as it was too long, so thought i'd start part 2 

_________________________________________________________________________________________
it was suggested that maye this could be added to the first post so here goes: 



> Door measurements
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> All measurements are inches.
> The door is 28.75 x 77.75.
> 13.5 down from the top is a circular door marker that you ought to make allowances for...it has a 7.5 diameter.
> The door assembly is 35.25 down from the top and is 9.5 tall. It extends from the edge 4.5.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Thank you for starting the new thread.  I can't live without this thread.  Just helps keep me closer to one of my favorite places.


----------



## milliepie

Thanks for starting a new thread.   Here is the link for the old one so it doesn't get lost.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226



> Wow, I love these, haven't seen the first and third image before. Thanks. How were you searching to find these beauties?



I really don't remember where I found them.  I was typing in so many different combinations looking for one that I wanted to make for myself and these came up.  It could have been Disney cruise mickey minnie or something like that.

Thanks Rhonda for making them more vibrant.  You are so good at that.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Cool, glad we can continue.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Maybe it is part two of part two?


----------



## PurdyBertnie

I am making some magnets for my cousin who has joined our cruise and she specified that she wants Aladdin only cause he is pretty to look at lol we are such flirts 
So my question is what catchy sayings could I put on magnets for Aladdin.
I was thinking something like discovering the WONDER with Aladdin. 
But I know that my fellow disers could probably think of something better lol 
THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP!!!!
Britt


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

if you posted your graphic we might could get an idea of a good saying? Or described it a little? How about...Not your ordinary street rat...or hmmm...I'll keep thinking!


----------



## bevtoy

Wow thanks karentan I was stunned when they closed th old thread but there were so many graphics missing that it will be nice to get a clean start!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Here we go it took me a while to find one that didn't have Jasmine


----------



## Grandma4ever

PurdyBertnie said:


> Here we go it took me a while to find one that didn't have Jasmine



How bout *Making some magic on the Wonder*


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Grandma4ever said:


> How bout *Making some magic on the Wonder*



I like that!


----------



## karentan

has anyone got a cruise themed graphic thats landscape oriented but about twice as wide as it is tall? i'm trying to make something for my FE gifts but i need a picture thats quite wide


----------



## tjbaggott

karentan said:


> has anyone got a cruise themed graphic thats landscape oriented but about twice as wide as it is tall? i'm trying to make something for my FE gifts but i need a picture thats quite wide




Perhaps this one would work?  I resized it so don't know if it is looking a little squishy.






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## Morgey24

Help all you crafty ones...
ok, HOW DO YOU turn this fabulous art into door magnets?  
Can someone please clue me in -- do I print in color, laminate & affix or is there some cool kit?


----------



## bevtoy

Most people buy printable ink jet magnetic sheets from Amazon, Ebay or a office supply store.  Some people laminate theird prints on regular paper, then cut and glue magnets to the back but for me those tend to come loose from the door too easily.  I prefer the sheets but they are a bit expensive. 




Morgey24 said:


> Help all you crafty ones...
> ok, HOW DO YOU turn this fabulous art into door magnets?
> Can someone please clue me in -- do I print in color, laminate & affix or is there some cool kit?


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Grandma4ever said:


> How bout *Making some magic on the Wonder*



I love it!!! Thanks I knew I could count on you guys lol


----------



## karentan

>



has anyone got this with the wonder on it not the magic?


----------



## BreezyBus

karentan said:


> has anyone got this with the wonder on it not the magic?



I have this one.


----------



## karentan

thanks so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## PurdyBertnie

oooooo I really love those especially the second one sooo cute!!!!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

OK here's the finished product







And without the name incase anyone would like to use it lol


----------



## GoofyTraci

PurdyBertnie said:


> OK here's the finished product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And without the name incase anyone would like to use it lol



Looks great.


----------



## disney honeymooners

I was debating on doing the magnets for my stateroom door on my honeymoon but i think you all have helped me make the decision. I just wish i could find some that had to do with the wonder and a disney honeymoon if anyone finds one could you post it please!! I am looking right now but so far i have been unlucky. Really any that have anything to do with disney and honeymoon would work.


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

Can anyone tell me where you've purchased magnetic paper at an actual store?  I found magnetic tape that i will probably use at this point, but the actual paper would be so much easier.  I'm about out of time to order anything...

Thanks so much!!! ::


----------



## Laurafoster

Does anyone have any good templates for Pirate Night?
We have 3 rooms next to each other so i didnt want the same design for each one.

Ive already used the one with the black background, and white pirate mickey head. So now i am just looking for another 2 suggestions?


----------



## bevtoy

Just2DisneyKids said:


> Can anyone tell me where you've purchased magnetic paper at an actual store?  I found magnetic tape that i will probably use at this point, but the actual paper would be so much easier.  I'm about out of time to order anything...
> 
> Thanks so much!!! ::


Staples, Office Depot both carry it


----------



## bevtoy

Laurafoster said:


> Does anyone have any good templates for Pirate Night?
> We have 3 rooms next to each other so i didnt want the same design for each one.
> 
> Ive already used the one with the black background, and white pirate mickey head. So now i am just looking for another 2 suggestions?


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## PurdyBertnie

Wow those are so cute I love those!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Laurafoster said:


> Does anyone have any good templates for Pirate Night?
> We have 3 rooms next to each other so i didnt want the same design for each one.
> 
> Ive already used the one with the black background, and white pirate mickey head. So now i am just looking for another 2 suggestions?








[/IMG]  






[/IMG]






[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

I have a challenge.  Who's up for it?
My family is planning a December cruise 2009 and I am trying to come up with a Christmas Pirate magnet but so far they have all been lame.  I am thinking just putting out one Disney "Merry Christmas" magnet and staying pretty much with cruise themes but I wondered if anyone could design (I need 2 for our 2 cabins) Pirate Night Christmas magnets?
Kate and Anna in on e room, Bev and Jeff in the other.


----------



## bevtoy

Got this off another DIS board Design Thread but its kinda cute in a Piratey Emo sort of way


----------



## Laurafoster

Wow they are all great! Ok so now i have a different problem...which ones to use LOL!

Decisions decisions!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I can not tell you how much you made my day with the Pirate mickey head. I requested that design with my sons name and then she was not designing anymore and I tried and tried to use one and take the name off and had no luck. THANK YOU THANK YOU I can't not tell you how you made my sucky day Great.
> 
> Did I say thank you enough...


----------



## BreezyBus

disney honeymooners said:


> I was debating on doing the magnets for my stateroom door on my honeymoon but i think you all have helped me make the decision. I just wish i could find some that had to do with the wonder and a disney honeymoon if anyone finds one could you post it please!! I am looking right now but so far i have been unlucky. Really any that have anything to do with disney and honeymoon would work.



How about these.  The first one I put together so I could make changes for you.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Just2DisneyKids said:


> Can anyone tell me where you've purchased magnetic paper at an actual store?  I found magnetic tape that i will probably use at this point, but the actual paper would be so much easier.  I'm about out of time to order anything...
> 
> Thanks so much!!! ::



Walmart


----------



## bevtoy

Scooby3x1y said:


> Walmart



Our Walmarts discontinued carrying them in Central Illinois.
Have you checked yours lately?


----------



## tjbaggott

I have found magetic paper here in Canada at both our Ottawa Wallmarts and Zellers Stores.  Today I found the half magnetic sheets at the dollar store.  These ones, you peel back the clear plastic cover on the front, lay your design printed on regular paper onto the top of the magnet sheet, then lay the clear sticky cover back over top, and PRESTO, a Door magnet!  At a dollar a sheet (and it's only half a regular sized sheet),  it's still cheaper than the sets of 4 sheets I can buy at the department store.  So I'll give these dollar store ones a try.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> Our Walmarts discontinued carrying them in Central Illinois.
> Have you checked yours lately?



I haven't recently, but also any Office Depot, Staples, Office Max will carry them too.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's what I have:


----------



## Scooby3x1y




----------



## Scooby3x1y

bevtoy said:


> I have a challenge.  Who's up for it?
> My family is planning a December cruise 2009 and I am trying to come up with a Christmas Pirate magnet but so far they have all been lame.  I am thinking just putting out one Disney "Merry Christmas" magnet and staying pretty much with cruise themes but I wondered if anyone could design (I need 2 for our 2 cabins) Pirate Night Christmas magnets?
> Kate and Anna in on e room, Bev and Jeff in the other.



Great idea....same boat....  I was thinking I'd be out of luck too.


----------



## disney honeymooners

BreezyBus said:


> How about these.  The first one I put together so I could make changes for you.



Thank You so much I love them both i love the first one b/c it actually has the ship on it.


----------



## bevtoy

Try making something of this:


----------



## loveysbydesign

Love the designs and wanted to add that they have the magnetic sheets at my local Dollar Tree store! I picked some up when I was getting other Disney stuff for our trip...they also had kaleidascopes(s), beach balls, arm floaties etc.


----------



## disneyfreak1

BreezyBus said:


> How about these. The first one I put together so I could make changes for you.


 
My parents are celebrating their 45th anniversary aboard the Wonder and I would love to have the one with the ship in it for them.


----------



## BreezyBus

Sorry, I forgot to post the blank.


----------



## BreezyBus

Maybe someone can use either one of these.  I added the ship on the first one.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## disney honeymooners

BreezyBus said:


> Maybe someone can use either one of these.  I added the ship on the first one.



ok I WANT the first one I love that one I don't know how to do the names on them do you just use print shop? Or do you do it?


----------



## djd7292

bevtoy said:


> Our Walmarts discontinued carrying them in Central Illinois. Have you checked yours lately?



a couple Walmarts in Michigan don't have it either. I did find 4x6 magnetic paper at Office Max if you like smaller ones.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's some Christmas ones I found.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

for AvonLady


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



I wondered where you were Rhonda....


----------



## Pumba's Dad

DISigner's Block...   

I used some pictures that I found here and mixed and matched..


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Pumba's Dad said:


> DISigner's Block...
> 
> I used some pictures that I found here and mixed and matched..



I like them.  Will they enlarge being that small?  Nevermind...lol....I double clicked...


----------



## PurdyBertnie

aww I love the wreath with the Swish ok now i need to book a christmas cruise so I can use that magnet lol


----------



## Scooby3x1y

BreezyBus said:


> How about these.  The first one I put together so I could make changes for you.



Breezy,

Can you either do the ship one with Magic on it, or a blank?

Thanks!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

I found this thread that you may be interested in.  It's from the DISigns thread, cute stuff going on here.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1838717


----------



## BreezyBus

Scooby3x1y said:


> Breezy,
> 
> Can you either do the ship one with Magic on it, or a blank?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, The blank one is on post #49 on page 4.


----------



## Just2DisneyKids

bevtoy said:


> Staples, Office Depot both carry it



I must have tried Office Max, Target and Walmart.  I'll try Office Depot, I don't think we have a Staples...

Thank you!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I'm Here!!!


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks! DISigner's Block?  Very punny!




Pumba's Dad said:


> DISigner's Block...
> 
> I used some pictures that I found here and mixed and matched..


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

bevtoy said:


> Thanks! DISigner's Block?  Very punny!



I agree...these are great Ramon!!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I'm Here!!!



Well good to know.  I thought maybe you were lost since we had a new thread. We have to have you around Rhonda...Anyway have a good night it is getting late and I am like


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

the latest...


----------



## sylhar12

BreezyBus said:


> I have this one.



I am not doing a cruise...wish I was but...is there a way I can get this for our stay at the pirate rooms at CBR.  I would love for it have our family name on it "The Atkinson's".  I am thinking I need to go on a cruise just so I can have one of those port hole ones made up...lol.


----------



## milliepie

A few more


----------



## bevtoy

Oh I love the Micky head outline in the middle!  COuld I get one that says Jeff and Bev?





milliepie said:


> A few more


----------



## bevtoy

I thought I might post a few blanks


----------



## milliepie

Here you are.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

milliepie said:


> Here you are.



That is sooo cute!  Can I have one that says Bruce & Lori please?  If there's room, celebrating 20 years of happiness?  If not, a blank would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you I love this!




milliepie said:


> Here you are.


----------



## bevtoy

I would love to have the blank too for future use please.
\




Scooby3x1y said:


> That is sooo cute!  Can I have one that says Bruce & Lori please?  If there's room, celebrating 20 years of happiness?  If not, a blank would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> the latest...



WOW
Those are great!!!!!!


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Rhonda,

Once again you rock!  Thanks for sharing and being generous with your DISigns.


----------



## bevtoy

Scooby3x1y said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> Once again you rock!  Thanks for sharing and being generous with your DISigns.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

BreezyBus said:


> Hi, The blank one is on post #49 on page 4.



Thanks Breezy.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

BreezyBus said:


> Maybe someone can use either one of these.  I added the ship on the first one.



Breezy,

Thank you for sharing your DISigns as well!


----------



## Avonlady1001

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



Thanks SO much, Rhonda!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Sorry it took me so long to post this.  I was out all day Celebrating my b-day at DL!     I am more than happy to share.  Here is the blank for this.  Did you still want me to put Bruce and Lori for you or is this ok?


----------



## bevtoy

One more question can we get the Mickey Head out line by itself?  I think it has endless possibilities!  Thanks !




milliepie said:


> Sorry it took me so long to post this.  I was out all day Celebrating my b-day at DL!     I am more than happy to share.  Here is the blank for this.  Did you still want me to put Bruce and Lori for you or is this ok?


----------



## BreezyBus

sylhar12 said:


> I am not doing a cruise...wish I was but...is there a way I can get this for our stay at the pirate rooms at CBR.  I would love for it have our family name on it "The Atkinson's".  I am thinking I need to go on a cruise just so I can have one of those port hole ones made up...lol.



I am unable to remove the text from this graphics.  Not sure who designed the image.


----------



## tjbaggott

I have the blank if this is what sylhar12 was looking for.  If you can't put on your own text, and can tell me exactly what working you want and where, I'd be more than happy to do that for you.






[/IMG]


----------



## IndyDisneyFan

I need help from all of you wonderful magnet creating people.  My daughter Melissa is graduating from college next month and for graduation and her 23rd birthday, which is also next month, I am taking her on a Disney cruise.  We cruise on May 30 so I have a little bit of time.  I am looking for a Tigger (her favorite Disney character) with a graduation cap on his head.  I have searched through both of the magnet threads and have found nothing.  Can any of you help me out?  She knows about the cruise, but she doesn't know that I am decorating our door as part of our very special mother/daughter celebration.  She will be moving out of our house for the first time after we return so this will be a very emotional trip for us both.  Also, a graduation cap with Mickey ears that will fit on our cabin number circle would be great as well. 

Thank you very much for your help!

Laura


----------



## disneyfreak1

Does anybody have Mickey ears with a Santa hat for the door?


----------



## Scooby3x1y

IndyDisneyFan said:


> I need help from all of you wonderful magnet creating people.  My daughter Melissa is graduating from college next month and for graduation and her 23rd birthday, which is also next month, I am taking her on a Disney cruise.  We cruise on May 30 so I have a little bit of time.  I am looking for a Tigger (her favorite Disney character) with a graduation cap on his head.  I have searched through both of the magnet threads and have found nothing.  Can any of you help me out?  She knows about the cruise, but she doesn't know that I am decorating our door as part of our very special mother/daughter celebration.  She will be moving out of our house for the first time after we return so this will be a very emotional trip for us both.  Also, a graduation cap with Mickey ears that will fit on our cabin number circle would be great as well.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Laura


----------



## milliepie

Here is the blank along with a couple other ones that I have been experimenting with.  Enjoy! 



















Oh, and I threw this together..


----------



## Pumba's Dad

milliepie

ok share your program secret.   I hadn't seen that done.   And I have about 5 different software programs here, although I only use 2.


----------



## BreezyBus

milliepie said:


> Here is the blank along with a couple other ones that I have been experimenting with.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I threw this together..



Wow!!! Those are great.  Do you mind if I borrow your Tigger with cap for Melissa?


----------



## milliepie

> Wow!!! Those are great. Do you mind if I borrow your Tigger with cap for Melissa?



Absolutely! 




> ok share your program secret. I hadn't seen that done. And I have about 5 different software programs here, although I only use 2.



I use Disney Magic artist to make the mickey heads then I use Photo Impact pro to make an outline of the head with whatever picture I want to use from my files.  It's pretty easy, but not every picture looks good in a mickey head shape.  The pic has to be simple though or else it looks too busy.  I think I posted this one already, but just in case here it is again.


----------



## IndyDisneyFan

Scooby3x1y said:


>



Thank you very much!!

Laura


----------



## IndyDisneyFan

Milliepie,

Thank you so much for the Tigger!!  It will look awesome on our cabin door!!  You guys are the absolute best!

Laura


----------



## Pumba's Dad




----------



## IndyDisneyFan

Pumba's Dad said:


>



Thank you so much for that one as well!  Now I can add my congrats right next to Tigger!

Laura


----------



## BreezyBus

IndyDisneyFan said:


> I need help from all of you wonderful magnet creating people.  My daughter Melissa is graduating from college next month and for graduation and her 23rd birthday, which is also next month, I am taking her on a Disney cruise.  We cruise on May 30 so I have a little bit of time.  I am looking for a Tigger (her favorite Disney character) with a graduation cap on his head.  I have searched through both of the magnet threads and have found nothing.  Can any of you help me out?  She knows about the cruise, but she doesn't know that I am decorating our door as part of our very special mother/daughter celebration.  She will be moving out of our house for the first time after we return so this will be a very emotional trip for us both.  Also, a graduation cap with Mickey ears that will fit on our cabin number circle would be great as well.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help!
> 
> Laura



Sent you a pm.


----------



## tjbaggott

I've had some free time this afternoon, finally, and was playing around with graphics on this program I have.  I've made up a few tags to attach to bags of treats I plan on giving to cast members.  If anyone would like me to post blanks or particular graphics on the cards or certain text, let me know.  I'd be more than happy to work on some.  Here is a sample of what I've made.  The family name will go under the message.






[/IMG]


----------



## sylhar12

BreezyBus said:


> I am unable to remove the text from this graphics.  Not sure who designed the image.



Thank you for your time!! I will look you up again if I ever am lucky enough to do a cruise!!


----------



## sylhar12

tjbaggott said:


> I have the blank if this is what sylhar12 was looking for.  If you can't put on your own text, and can tell me exactly what working you want and where, I'd be more than happy to do that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh thank you!!! yes this is exactly it.  Could you please put "The Atkinson's" on the right side.  I would love to put this on our door at CBR.  We are in a pirate room and the kids would love this.  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Don't know why I never thought of doing that but it is a GREAT idea!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Fawn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



 Does anyone have this pic blank?  with no names??  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyFan72

Thank you for sharing your wonderful designs.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Did anyone every make up a title or thought of one to put on the mickey,minnie ect beach towels? I love that one but couldnt think of what to say.


----------



## sylhar12

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Thank you very much!!!  You guys on here are great for doing all you do for us people that are not as creative...lol.  I appreciate it very much!!!


----------



## bevtoy

These are great!




milliepie said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use Disney Magic artist to make the mickey heads then I use Photo Impact pro to make an outline of the head with whatever picture I want to use from my files.  It's pretty easy, but not every picture looks good in a mickey head shape.  The pic has to be simple though or else it looks too busy.  I think I posted this one already, but just in case here it is again.


----------



## jfahome

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



Hello Again, could I get the chair one for my family please? 
Jeff, April, Marcia, Elizabeth. May 2-9, 2009 (on the magic). 

TIA


----------



## Fawn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



Could I get this with the names Joanna, Samantha and Ashleigh?  And could I get a blank one, also?

Thank you so much!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fawn said:


> Could I get this with the names Joanna, Samantha and Ashleigh?  And could I get a blank one, also?
> 
> Thank you so much!



I will be glad to fix this up! For those wanting the blank please check the link in my signature!


----------



## Paula13

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I will be glad to fix this up! For those wanting the blank please check the link in my signature!




Thanks for posting your blanks!  I believed I have 'borrowed' some already!  
Thanks again!
Paula


----------



## pmoments

Would love to have one for our upcoming cruise how do you do these?  My DD loves Stitch.  These are Great!!!


----------



## sixtiesmum

We are a first time DCL family and we would love to put our names on the doors with our favorite characters as the background of the letters.  I have tried for quite a few weeks now and am stuck.  Can anyone help me?

Jim - Mickey
Jean - Minnie
John - Buzz/Woody
Judy - Goofy
Pete - The Tramp
Patti - Lady

Any help, advice or just the actual graphic would be EVER SO WELCOME!

Thanks.


----------



## GoofyTraci

sixtiesmum said:


> We are a first time DCL family and we would love to put our names on the doors with our favorite characters as the background of the letters.  I have tried for quite a few weeks now and am stuck.  Can anyone help me?
> 
> Jim - Mickey
> Jean - Minnie
> John - Buzz/Woody
> Judy - Goofy
> Pete - The Tramp
> Patti - Lady
> 
> Any help, advice or just the actual graphic would be EVER SO WELCOME!
> 
> Thanks.



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1966574http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2049720

try these links and request what you need. they are all so sweet and more than happy to help. you can also see what designs they have already done to see what you like.


----------



## GoofyTraci

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2088889

forgot to add this one too sorry.


----------



## 1stime74

Scooby3x1y said:


>



This is really nice, can you do one with Steve and Josie.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Didn't find a general WDW blanks thread, and I know that some are doing both a cruise and free dinning.  Of course dear Donald could just be eating at one of the DCL buffets, lol.






PJ


----------



## GoofyTraci

This is soo cute. I love the donald food one. What does anyone think for wording..


----------



## sixtiesmum

Thanks for the tip...I posted there.  I am really enjoying all the great designs and efforts.  A HUGE thanks to all who contribute here...this is just as much fun (minus the food) as WDW and DCL themselves!


----------



## pamrob

subbing


----------



## djd7292

bevtoy said:


> Got this off another DIS board Design Thread but its kinda cute in a Piratey Emo sort of way



I would love this one with Jayde in the middle.... anyone know how I would do that? I am not creative at all!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

djd7292 said:


> I would love this one with Jayde in the middle.... anyone know how I would do that? I am not creative at all!!!



I am sure Bev will fix this up for you. 

If you are trying to start fixing up some graphics on your own there are lots of people who will give you some tips. Do you have any kind of photo editing program? That is what most of us use. Some use Photoshop, I use Microsoft Picture It9, and the list goes on. I think you could also use Paint and WORD but I am not sure the ways that works. Just post your questions and we will try to help


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

pmoments said:


> Would love to have one for our upcoming cruise how do you do these?  My DD loves Stitch.  These are Great!!!



I have several Stitch graphics...you can check my blanks. I also have one with a hibiscus border and a name on it in my regular photobucket that can be personalized for her if you would like!


----------



## Fawn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I will be glad to fix this up! For those wanting the blank please check the link in my signature!



Thank you so much!!  I'll keep a lookout!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

New stuff I found and made blank.   I think some would be great magnets.

Click on the picture to enlarge.   I think there are several on this board that can personalize for you, if you can't find me.


----------



## Fawn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I will be glad to fix this up! For those wanting the blank please check the link in my signature!



I love all those blanks!!!  However, can't find one with more than 2 beach chairs??


----------



## GoofyTraci

Pumba's Dad...I love all of the blanks thanks for posting them.


----------



## bevtoy

Can someone post this with this one with Jayde in the middle?

My PC crashed and I have to reformat I think it was a virus.  Thanks!




bevtoy said:


> Got this off another DIS board Design Thread but its kinda cute in a Piratey Emo sort of way


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

[/IMG]

is this okay?


----------



## bevtoy

Thank you for helping out Disney Girl!  


			
				♥disneygirl♥;31409094 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> is this okay?


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

bevtoy said:


> Thank you for helping out Disney Girl!



no problem! I thought I'd give it a try


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

jfahome said:


> Hello Again, could I get the chair one for my family please?
> Jeff, April, Marcia, Elizabeth. May 2-9, 2009 (on the magic).
> 
> TIA


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fawn said:


> I love all those blanks!!!  However, can't find one with more than 2 beach chairs??



Fawn, I will post the 6 chairs graphics in my blanks now! Sorry, but I thought I had already done it!!!


----------



## misha

milliepie said:


> Sorry it took me so long to post this.  I was out all day Celebrating my b-day at DL!     I am more than happy to share.  Here is the blank for this.  Did you still want me to put Bruce and Lori for you or is this ok?



We are not going until January and this one makes me wish we were going in December!  I love it!  Great Job!


----------



## Fawn

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Fawn, I will post the 6 chairs graphics in my blanks now! Sorry, but I thought I had already done it!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## milliepie

disneyfreak1 said:


> Does anybody have Mickey ears with a Santa hat for the door?



I found these on the Disboards a while back and I'm sorry I can't remember who posted them to give credit due.


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> I found these on the Disboards a while back and I'm sorry I can't remember who posted them to give credit due.


 
Thanks so much!  I love it!


----------



## ambria193

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Fawn, I will post the 6 chairs graphics in my blanks now! Sorry, but I thought I had already done it!!!



Hello:
I loves this graphic, 	
you could get one for my family?
Beda, Ramon and Nataly
October 3-10 2009 in the Magic , than you very much


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Here you go!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

WOOHOO,  I'm going on a cruise and didn't even know it.   thanks Rhonda for including my name in that graphic.   It must have been a surprise trip...


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Pumba's Dad said:


> WOOHOO,  I'm going on a cruise and didn't even know it.   thanks Rhonda for including my name in that graphic.   It must have been a surprise trip...



YOU BETTER ACT SURPRISED!!!


----------



## ambria193

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Here you go!



Thank you, thank you very much I

Muchas gracias...


----------



## pmoments

I would like to do a magnet with one I saw, it's a beach scene with Mickey, Minnie and some other characters including Stitch.  Can anyone help me out with this one.  Thanks.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Pumba's Dad said:


> WOOHOO,  I'm going on a cruise and didn't even know it.   thanks Rhonda for including my name in that graphic.   It must have been a surprise trip...



Don't you wish!LOL


----------



## Laurafoster

Has anyone got any fun templates with Donald Duck on it? Im looking at making one for my parents but i cannot find a good blank template? Im looking for something with a cruise theme, nothing too complicated. Prehaps Donald on a beach or something?


----------



## tjbaggott

A few are from the boards here, and the others I found this morning.  Have fun with them!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## GoofyTraci

Those donald images are too cute. I havent seen the one with the ship in the back with them on the beach.


----------



## Granny Hawkins

All of the graphics have been awesome!

I would love to have the beach chairs.

Lisa....Kamryn....Granny....Kason

Happy Days Are Here AGAIN!

July 11 - 18 2009


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Here Donald is ready for personalization!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

my own take on Donald!


----------



## milliepie

That's really cute Rhonda.


----------



## Laurafoster

Thanks Rhonda thats perfect!!!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Very Nice Rhonda...


----------



## Fawn

Great graphics!  How do you do those???


----------



## GoofyTraci

Rhonda that is a great idea. It looks good....


----------



## lucky1

Anyone have any with Phinnes, Ferb, Perry or Candice.  That is DD7 favorite DISNEY Cartoon.    "Starting off our 104 days of summer vacation with a Cruise" ,  is what she has been singing.


----------



## tjbaggott

lucky1 said:


> Anyone have any with Phinnes, Ferb, Perry or Candice.  That is DD7 favorite DISNEY Cartoon.    "Starting off our 104 days of summer vacation with a Cruise" ,  is what she has been singing.



Over at the Creative DISigns board there is someone doing names on a Phineas and Ferb background, looks good too!  Try this link to get there.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30101859


----------



## erinlees_mommie

I am wondering if somebody could help me find a Dixie Cup/Sailor Hat to make into a magnet to go over the room number ? I have searched all over the internet and can't find one. 

THANKS


----------



## milliepie




----------



## bevtoy

Good job!



milliepie said:


>


----------



## bevtoy

*milliepie I just took a look at your photobucket and your stuff is amazing!
*


----------



## erinlees_mommie

WOOOOHHOOOO!!!
Thanks a million!
My hubby is a Submariner and he will LOVE this extra touch  I am not going to tell him about the magnets...Or at least I am going to try not to tell !

THANKS AGAIN!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!


----------



## tjbaggott

Just wondering what the white sailer hats will look like on a white stateroom door?  Should they be colored? (But then they wouldn't look like sailor hats).


----------



## erinlees_mommie

LOL I thought about that too ... but i am sure between the Mickey ears the will show up? Hoping anyway 

Maybe I can outline it with PSP or just a sharpie..LOL I have one on my fridge that I did but it is smaller ... so it wouldn't be seen at all.


----------



## luvs2cruz

Can you post the 4 chairs in the Blanks album?  You are so kind!


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



Rhonda It looks great. I really like the red wording. It really brings out the other colors.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I just loaded all the chairs blanks...for some reason I thought they were ALL on there but who knows..maybe it was the download ghost!LOL

Forgot to add for the newer disigners

Fonts I use

Mickey = Beesknees
Minnie = Hole-hearted
Goofy = Arizona
Donald = Walt Disney


----------



## erinlees_mommie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I just loaded all the chairs blanks...for some reason I thought they were ALL on there but who knows..maybe it was the download ghost!LOL
> 
> Forgot to add for the newer disigners
> 
> Fonts I use
> 
> Mickey = Beesknees
> Minnie = Hole-hearted
> Goofy = Arizona
> Donald = Walt Disney



I just wanted to say THANK YOU for the ones you did for me!! They are WAY cute


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> *milliepie I just took a look at your photobucket and your stuff is amazing!
> *



Thank you,  you are sweet.  





> WOOOOHHOOOO!!!
> Thanks a million!
> My hubby is a Submariner and he will LOVE this extra touch  I am not going to tell him about the magnets...Or at least I am going to try not to tell !
> 
> THANKS AGAIN!!!



You are most welcome.  My DH is also in the Navy so I had these ready for our Cruise.  I sure do hope they show up on the doors.


----------



## Laurafoster

Someone was kind enough to post a blank for a pirate theme magnet and now i cant find it again. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

It was a map background that said "yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me" across the top. It had a picture of pirate mickey, minnie, goofy and stitch.

It was in someones photobucket but for the life of me i cant remember whos.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Laurafoster said:


> Someone was kind enough to post a blank for a pirate theme magnet and now i cant find it again. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> It was a map background that said "yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me" across the top. It had a picture of pirate mickey, minnie, goofy and stitch.
> 
> It was in someones photobucket but for the life of me i cant remember whos.



I posted on the Creative thread that I have one I did like that but no pirate map? I am sure you could get someone here to put it on a map for you or I could do it when I get back!


GONE TILL MONDAY! HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND!!!


----------



## sabrecmc

These are so adorable!  I'm a first time cruiser come November, and had no idea about this.  

So, um, for those of us who are uncreative and like things simple...is there a place to just buy a custom-made one?


----------



## tjbaggott

Laurafoster said:


> Someone was kind enough to post a blank for a pirate theme magnet and now i cant find it again. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> It was a map background that said "yo ho yo ho a pirates life for me" across the top. It had a picture of pirate mickey, minnie, goofy and stitch.
> 
> It was in someones photobucket but for the life of me i cant remember whos.









[/IMG]


----------



## pfuentes1098

I haven't even started making my magnets for my June  cruise, but I would like to thank the disigners that have put blanks up for others' use. I couldn't tell you every pic I have saved, because I have been clicking and saving for over a year now, but I truly appreciate the work and generosity that have made them available to me. Thanks again!!


----------



## bevtoy

We are not allowed to buy or sell for personal gain on the DIS board.  We can help you design and you can print your own  easily with a printer



sabrecmc said:


> These are so adorable!  I'm a first time cruiser come November, and had no idea about this.
> 
> So, um, for those of us who are uncreative and like things simple...is there a place to just buy a custom-made one?


----------



## sabrecmc

Thanks bevtoy.  I appreciate people being willing to share their graphics.  If you knew me, you'd understand that making my own is not an option, lol.  I'm woefully uncreative and technically challenged.  I see that Diseny's cruise website sells them and found some on ebay, so I'm good!


----------



## akl432

Rhonda-

You made a great anniversary design with Mickey and Minnie hugging (Minnie is holding a bouquet of pink roses, with a pastel background), with the inscription, "Celebrating XX Magical Years".   Here is a link to the example (see post #3540):

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=236


Do you think you could do one for me for Esther & Frank (37 magical years)?  We leave this Friday for our trip, so I'm hoping you'll be able to do a little "magic" for me!  Thanks so much!


----------



## TexDisneyMom

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Fawn, I will post the 6 chairs graphics in my blanks now! Sorry, but I thought I had already done it!!!



Thanks! I love this one and I cant wait to make it for my family!!!


----------



## ufcabear

Is there any way that I could get the sign with two chairs that say Cal and Debi?  Our travel date is May 9th - 16th, 2009.  I tried to do it with the blank that you had but could not get it to be clear and could not get the names on the chairs.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Royfam

BreezyBus I need your help You know your design for the cruise itinerary the one that is light blue water mark picture in the back ground with the characters in the corners. You made one for me for our upcoming trip but my daughter was concerned because we don't have them for our first two cruises...sooo....I was wondering if you could help me out and make me two more, Please Our first cruise was 

The Roys

Port Canav.
at sea
at sea
st. thom.
st. mart.
at sea
port canav.

January 20th-27th,2007


our second cruise

The Roys

Port Canav.
castaway cay
at sea
at sea
Aruba
at sea
Panama Canal
at sea 
at sea 
Acapulco
at sea
Puerto Vallarta
Cabo San Lucas
at sea 
at sea
Port of Los Angeles

May 10th-25th,2008

I know I'm asking a lot but I'd really appreciate it


----------



## milliepie

A few more blanks to work with..













And a couple others


----------



## scottishwee35

Hello

I am looking for logo and I see on page 3659/3660  at Cruise Magnet Graphices and Links part 1 - of photo of Mickey but see the bottom that I am looking for blank map...  Can anyone help?

As I am going make it for my cruise next year...

thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## GoofyTraci

Royfam said:


> BreezyBus I need your help You know your design for the cruise itinerary the one that is light blue water mark picture in the back ground with the characters in the corners. You made one for me for our upcoming trip but my daughter was concerned because we don't have them for our first two cruises...sooo....I was wondering if you could help me out and make me two more, Please Our first cruise was
> 
> The Roys
> 
> Port Canav.
> at sea
> at sea
> st. thom.
> st. mart.
> at sea
> port canav.
> 
> January 20th-27th,2007
> 
> 
> our second cruise
> 
> The Roys
> 
> Port Canav.
> castaway cay
> at sea
> at sea
> Aruba
> at sea
> Panama Canal
> at sea
> at sea
> Acapulco
> at sea
> Puerto Vallarta
> Cabo San Lucas
> at sea
> at sea
> Port of Los Angeles
> 
> May 10th-25th,2008
> 
> I know I'm asking a lot but I'd really appreciate it



I am not sure if she is checking her as she closed her thread and stated she is no longer disigning. Hope someone else can help you and hope you have a great trip.


----------



## tjbaggott

GoofyTraci said:


> I am not sure if she is checking her as she closed her thread and stated she is no longer disigning. Hope someone else can help you and hope you have a great trip.



I believe I have the requested in blanks and can do the names ect.  Let me know if you still need these, I'd be more than happy to help out!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

anyone willing to help out with the deck chair or any requests are welcome to do so! I won't be able to get to any disigns for a few days!


----------



## Royfam

milliepie said:


> A few more blanks to work with..



Hi I love what you did here and was wondering if you could add the Panama Canal logo for me?  I'd like to use it for the itinerary from our second cruise.


----------



## tjbaggott

scottishwee35 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for logo and I see on page 3659/3660  at Cruise Magnet Graphices and Links part 1 - of photo of Mickey but see the bottom that I am looking for blank map...  Can anyone help?
> 
> As I am going make it for my cruise next year...
> 
> thanks
> 
> Scottishwee35


I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for.  I'd love to help though.  Can you explain further?  Is it a map you are looking for as a background for a project?  Or looking for the Cruisline logo to use on a project?  Perhaps I'm just reading you request incorrectly.  Let me know, as I have blank maps, blank logos ect.....


----------



## scottishwee35

tjbaggott said:


> I'm not exactly sure what you are looking for.  I'd love to help though.  Can you explain further?  Is it a map you are looking for as a background for a project?  Or looking for the Cruisline logo to use on a project?  Perhaps I'm just reading you request incorrectly.  Let me know, as I have blank maps, blank logos ect.....



Okay I am sorry for give you difficult....

this is logo what I am looking for but I need it  blank 






I need it for my cruise next year....

Scottishwee35


----------



## milliepie

Royfam said:


> Hi I love what you did here and was wondering if you could add the Panama Canal logo for me?  I'd like to use it for the itinerary from our second cruise.



I sure can, but what does the Panama Canal Logo look like?  If anyone has a pic for me I would really appreciate it.  


Ok I think I found it.  Is this the right logo?


----------



## nenner1

Milliepie, your work is great! 

Can anyone help me....I have been forever working on a mickeyhead sunset into the ocean.  Kindof like the one they use as a picture background on the ship but different.  

Any tips to do it myself or anyone who can create that...I would be so grateful!  Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

scottishwee35 said:


> Okay I am sorry for give you difficult....
> 
> this is logo what I am looking for but I need it  blank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need it for my cruise next year....
> 
> Scottishwee35








[/IMG]


Didn't know if you want the flags gone too, let me know.


----------



## scottishwee35

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Didn't know if you want the flags gone too, let me know.



Hi

Without flags too...

many thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Congrats on many years together!












akl432 said:


> Rhonda-
> 
> You made a great anniversary design with Mickey and Minnie hugging (Minnie is holding a bouquet of pink roses, with a pastel background), with the inscription, "Celebrating XX Magical Years".   Here is a link to the example (see post #3540):
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1523226&page=236
> 
> 
> Do you think you could do one for me for Esther & Frank (37 magical years)?  We leave this Friday for our trip, so I'm hoping you'll be able to do a little "magic" for me!  Thanks so much!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ufcabear said:


> Is there any way that I could get the sign with two chairs that say Cal and Debi?  Our travel date is May 9th - 16th, 2009.  I tried to do it with the blank that you had but could not get it to be clear and could not get the names on the chairs.  Thank you so much.


----------



## DisneyMom1976

I'm new to this so please don't bite back at me. Could someone please explain to me how to make these wonderful t-shirts and magnets that everyone is making. I am in awe.... I would love to make shirts for my 2 little girls, Maddie & Abby for our June 7th Disney Wonder sailing. Thanks so much.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

DisneyMom1976 said:


> I'm new to this so please don't bite back at me. Could someone please explain to me how to make these wonderful t-shirts and magnets that everyone is making. I am in awe.... I would love to make shirts for my 2 little girls, Maddie & Abby for our June 7th Disney Wonder sailing. Thanks so much.




Not sure which forums you are coming from but haven't been "BIT" on this thread yet 

Welcome to the DIS!

The basic of the designs are that you can request or make your own design, print it out on iron-on transfer paper and then put it on your tshirt yourself (or get someone to "press" it for you like I do). Just post your specific questions and we will help the best we can!


----------



## tjbaggott

DisneyMom1976 said:


> I'm new to this so please don't bite back at me. Could someone please explain to me how to make these wonderful t-shirts and magnets that everyone is making. I am in awe.... I would love to make shirts for my 2 little girls, Maddie & Abby for our June 7th Disney Wonder sailing. Thanks so much.



To make the magnets, you can either print it out your design on regular paper, have it laminated then stick/glue magnet strips onto the backs OR you can print them directly onto magnetic paper made specially for our printers.  These papers can be purchased at various places.  I found mine at Walmart and Staples.
If you see a design here that you like, just copy and save the photo to a file on your computer.  If you would like a specific one done up with names, dates ect.... Just request it here, lots of us will help you out.
Welcome to the DIS magnet and graphics thread!


----------



## tjbaggott

Scottishwee35  Here you go!






[/IMG]


----------



## akl432

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Congrats on many years together!



Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!  My parents will absolutely love it!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Thanks to all for your help. I'm going to give it a try. I'm really loving this DIS board already. Great people here.


----------



## scottishwee35

tjbaggott said:


> Scottishwee35  Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



that is great

thank you for your help

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

akl432 said:


> Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!  My parents will absolutely love it!!!!!



It look so beautiful 

your parents will love it

Scottishwee35


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Ms. Rhonda, Could you please help me out. I went to your blank photobucket page and tried to get two images. I cannot get my computer to do the wording right. Could you PLEASE help me design two shirts for my family who are sailing in June. MANY THANKS.

I need one "on deck" with two chairs -one mickey and one minnie chair that say Bruce & Dolores . On the life saver between the chairs I need- Disney Wonder June 7-11, 2009. 

Other one I need 5 chairs : Dewey (Mickey's), Grandma Carolyn (goofy's),
Abby (minnie), Maddie (minnie), Erin-whatever other chair you have.
Same sailing date as above .

My mind just went blank on your other chair designs. I am amazed at your talents. Thanks so much for sharing and helping us "untalented" people have an extra little magic on our trip.


----------



## milliepie

Thank you for your kind words. 

I think I can help with the sunset.  I don't think I've ever seen the background on the ship so I just made up a couple.  I don't know if it's what you were imagining but It's a try.  













nenner1 said:


> Milliepie, your work is great!
> 
> Can anyone help me....I have been forever working on a mickeyhead sunset into the ocean.  Kind of like the one they use as a picture background on the ship but different.
> 
> Any tips to do it myself or anyone who can create that...I would be so grateful!  Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

MILLIEPIE!!!!! WOW!  Those sunsets are Awesome!!  Better than Awesome!
Please can you share with me how you did that?  Especially how did you get the shadow of the Mickey head on the water?
This is definately going to be on my stateroom door!  I don't think any words are needed to be printed on it, I'll take it just as it is!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Wow those sunsets are AMAZING dcl should hire you lol


----------



## milliepie

Thank you!  I'm not good at explaining things so I hope this makes sense.

For the first sunset pic I used a pic my dh took and cut out a circle of the inside of the sun.  I re-sized and put the ears in the right spots.  I then got a cutout of a mickey head, matched the color to the red in the water and made it transparent a bit.  I flipped the head and then used the transform tool and made it look reflective.

The second one I just added the ears from a cutout of the sun in that pic.  I found the pic online and thought it was awesome.


----------



## nenner1

milliepie said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I think I can help with the sunset.  I don't think I've ever seen the background on the ship so I just made up a couple.  I don't know if it's what you were imagining but It's a try.



Milliepie that is AWESOME!  

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## bevtoy

Amazing Milliepie!


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Hi Rhonda. I know I already asked a request for the DCL on deck chairs in my above post but could you also make me a winnie the pooh and roo birthday design for my Abby who will turn three while on the Wonder. She is obsessed with Roo and Pooh. Also, my oldest just got done looking through your photobucket and she loves the Mickey/minnie castaway cay with ship in background. Her name is Madison (or Maddie). I can't think of a caption for it. I'm so un-creative. I can't even draw a stick person. THANKS SO MUCH. My family can't wait to see your designs.

Disney Wonder June 7-11, 2009


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Ok, I have spent the last few hours trying to use the designs posted here to create my family iron on shirt decals and magnets. I just can't do it. What do you all use for the writing? I have a pretty crappy computer and printer. I've tried photoshop, photobucket.. I am a complete idiot when it comes to this. Can someone please help me out with my above requests. I'm trying to get them "created" by Monday so I can wrap and ship them off. Also, how in the world do you change the size of the picture "graphic"? I have a 3x in the family and I have a 3T toddler. 
Thanks SO MUCH. I am so new to all of this that I have no idea how to link my two above posts to this. Sorry...


----------



## milliepie

Here are a couple of Pooh designs for you.


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Milliepie, You are awesome!!! I love them and I just showed them to Abby who said "oh, my roo. I love you."


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady


I absolutely love this.  If you can please do this for me, I would be so grateful.  The names I need is Chris, Heidi, Emily, Amanda and our dates are May 30 - June 6, 2009.  Thank you very much if this is possible.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

WOW I LOVE THE SUNSET PICTURE  TOO COOL!! 
I know this one will be on my door... *with our names on the back before it is laminated* GREAT JOB!


----------



## tjbaggott

BUMP,  dont' know where this link disappeared to.  I had to use search to find it.  Bumping up for those I know are looking for it!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Fawn

Keep the blanks coming...these are great!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## loveysbydesign

Does anyone have a blank one that has a pirate map in the background and the characters/ship on it too?


----------



## tjbaggott

loveysbydesign said:


> Does anyone have a blank one that has a pirate map in the background and the characters/ship on it too?



I know this isn't exactly what you are looking for but it's the only one I have.  Would it do?





[/IMG]


----------



## Disneyelf10

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi Rhonda, I wanted to see if you could make me a copy of the chairs. Sean and Donna and in the middle Disney Magic May 23, 2009?
Also, another question would you mind if I used one of your designs as I was thinking of making a FE gift with it?

thanks!  Just love your pics!


----------



## princessE

Hi Rhonda,
Could you also make me with the four chairs (just like the one from post 218).
We are on the wonder May 24-28. The names are Phil, Eleni, Saki, Skevo.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Royfam

milliepie said:


> I sure can, but what does the Panama Canal Logo look like?  If anyone has a pic for me I would really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Ok I think I found it.  Is this the right logo?



Thanks so much  That's perfect sorry I'm just posting back, been busy we leave in 5 DAYS!


----------



## Royfam

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I was wondering if you had this with the (name )MAGIC on it ?


----------



## Joanne Connolly

Hi Rhonda:

Luv the pictures with the chairs!  I am an avid Disney Cruiser and am taking a NEWBIE cruiser on the Wonder on May 21, 2009.  I am inquiring to see if could make me a picture with the chairs.  
The names are Mike & Jody

If you could do this for us, it would be a great surprise for our cabin door.
I am very excited to be sharing our first cruise together!!!

THANK YOU!

PS  I guess if I am not pushing the envelope.  I am taking Mike on this trip because after 21 years of schooling  he is finally getting his masters degree.  My graduation present to him is this cruise.  If you could something with a graduation theme  it would be fabulous.  I am open to the characters of Mickey or Goofy  whatever works best for you.  He is graduating from St. Joes University in Philadelphia.  

Any questions, or if there is anything, I need to do, please let me know.
THANKS SO MUCH!
Jody


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Could someone help me out with my post request #207. I have been trying  to use Rhonda's DCL chair design and I just can't seem to make it work. I've tried and tried. I think Rhonda is taking some time off (who can blame her) and I really want to mail my magnets & shirts to my Aunt and mother in law by next weekend. (if possible)Thanks to anyone who can help me out. I come to this thead everyday and I just cannot believe what you guys come up with. Hats off to you all. Many thanks.


----------



## goofydad99

Has anyone successfully used Vista Print to print magnets for your door?


----------



## tjbaggott

DisneyMom1976 said:


> Could someone help me out with my post request #207. I have been trying  to use Rhonda's DCL chair design and I just can't seem to make it work. I've tried and tried. I think Rhonda is taking some time off (who can blame her) and I really want to mail my magnets & shirts to my Aunt and mother in law by next weekend. (if possible)Thanks to anyone who can help me out. I come to this thead everyday and I just cannot believe what you guys come up with. Hats off to you all. Many thanks.



I will give it a go.  Monday afternoon I'll work on it for you (tomorrow) and post it by evening.  I don't have the same lettering as Rhonda does though, the best I could do is the standard Disney Waltograph font.


----------



## suezyq50

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



How cute!  May I get one?  Could I have DJ on the flippers and Sue on the bag?  The date would be May 22, 2009. Thanks


----------



## scottishwee35

Royfam said:


> I was wondering if you had this with the (name )MAGIC on it ?



snap I am going ask for it too... lol



rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Here you go!



I wonder if you can make another one for us:

Deborah, Ian, Keith & Olivia
30 July 2010
Dover to Barcelona....

thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Thanks for the reply. Please don't worry about the fonts. I will be happy with anything, trust me. The fact that your even willing to try this for my family is more than I can ask for. Thanks again.


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> Does anyone have a blank one that has a pirate map in the background and the characters/ship on it too?



I am not sure which map you have in mind.  Here is one that I use.  If this is the one you want and need me to ad a ship or characters let me know.

Mike


----------



## loveysbydesign

miker1251 said:


> I am not sure which map you have in mind.  Here is one that I use.  If this is the one you want and need me to ad a ship or characters let me know.
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, thanks for offering to help!  Can I get the map with piratey looking characters on it and/or the Magic ship on there and have it say: 
The Hartley Family 
Cruisin' on the Magic
 May30-June 6, 2009


----------



## BreezyBus

Royfam said:


> I was wondering if you had this with the (name )MAGIC on it ?



Here is the blank for the Magic.  The original was posted by Pumba's Dad.


----------



## loveysbydesign

tjbaggott said:


> I know this isn't exactly what you are looking for but it's the only one I have.  Would it do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Does this come without the saying at the top too???


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for offering to help!  Can I get the map with piratey looking characters on it and/or the Magic ship on there and have it say:
> The Hartley Family
> Cruisin' on the Magic
> May30-June 6, 2009



Here are two maps.  Let me know if I am getting close to want you would like.

Mike


----------



## loveysbydesign

miker1251 said:


> Here are two maps.  Let me know if I am getting close to want you would like.
> 
> Mike


 I really like the second one... just wondering if the 3 lines of wording can be centered amongst itself, if that makes sense(it already looks perfectly centered on the map)and if you could put a tiny image of the ship out in the Gulf of Mexico???


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Magical_Tink

Magic Western 9/19/09 will be DH and my first cruise and I am amazed what some people create to make it more magical.  I think I have seen all 16 pages posted here but cannot find what I want to add for the door.  I need a Tink and an Eeyore on which I will put our names...or if anyone could try for me....Barrie on Tink and Ron on Eeyore.  Any ideas please?


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> I really like the second one... just wondering if the 3 lines of wording can be centered amongst itself, if that makes sense(it already looks perfectly centered on the map)and if you could put a tiny image of the ship out in the Gulf of Mexico???




How's this?

Mike


----------



## newtandkaren

There are so many great graphics in this link, it's so hard to choose just one! Like many others in this forum, I don't have the software capability to create my own text on the blank graphics. Would love some help 

I need 3 magnets for 3 different families (3 staterooms)

Newt
Karen
Becca
Sara

Vin
Lauren
Vincent
Abby

Paul
Becky

I like the beach chair graphic by Rhonda but I also adore the ocean scene with the clouds, the ship, and the Nemo characters under the sea by tjbaggot

Would love to see some sample designs using the names above and the following:

Cruisin' on the Magic
June 27 - July 4, 2009

Thanks so much!


----------



## loveysbydesign

miker1251 said:


> How's this?
> 
> Mike


Great...thanks so much


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Could you please make me one of those pirate signs you just did above? 
Can it say:

The Walton Family
Cruisin on the Wonder
June 7-11, 2009

I would really appreciate it. My husband is turning 40 and my daughter is turning 3 this cruise. My husband will go nuts over this sign. 

MANY THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

newtandkaren said:


> There are so many great graphics in this link, it's so hard to choose just one! Like many others in this forum, I don't have the software capability to create my own text on the blank graphics. Would love some help
> 
> I need 3 magnets for 3 different families (3 staterooms)
> 
> Newt
> Karen
> Becca
> Sara
> 
> Vin
> Lauren
> Vincent
> Abby
> 
> Paul
> Becky
> 
> I like the beach chair graphic by Rhonda but I also adore the ocean scene with the clouds, the ship, and the Nemo characters under the sea by tjbaggot
> 
> Would love to see some sample designs using the names above and the following:
> 
> Cruisin' on the Magic
> June 27 - July 4, 2009
> 
> Thanks so much!




I can do up the nemo one for you.  Would you like just the Family name, the ship and the dates on that one instead of everyones individual name on it?  Also, are you interested in Mickey heads for each person, with their name on it? (you'll find many samples of those in the Cruise magnets and graphics link Part 1.  The link to that can be found on the first page of this thread, post number 3 I think).


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Magical_Tink said:


> Magic Western 9/19/09 will be DH and my first cruise and I am amazed what some people create to make it more magical.  I think I have seen all 16 pages posted here but cannot find what I want to add for the door.  I need a Tink and an Eeyore on which I will put our names...or if anyone could try for me....Barrie on Tink and Ron on Eeyore.  Any ideas please?




I have these Tink ones, is this kind of what you are looking for?
*Milliepie, do you have or can you create a Mickey head with Eyore on it?






[/IMG]






[/IMG]*


----------



## Magical_Tink

OMG tjbaggott!! The Tinks are adorable!  Now I don't know which is my favorite.  Thank you very much.  Dis members are the greatest!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Been out of town but will be on off and on this week! 

THANK YOU to all who helped personalize my requests for others! Sorry I wasn't able to let anyone know I was gone...bad weather here and no internet for several days!


----------



## tjbaggott

Disneymom1976,
Here you go






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Magical_Tink said:


> OMG tjbaggott!! The Tinks are adorable!  Now I don't know which is my favorite.  Thank you very much.  Dis members are the greatest!



I have lots of pirate and princess Mickey heads too.  On some page either on this thread or the Part I of this same thread, there are samples of all these heads.  Let me know if you want more.  I plan on Filling our door with magnets, with Mickey heads all around the edge of the door!
If you would like a cruise itinerary magnet, just let me know what ship you are on, the sail dates and the ports of call in order and I can do one up.  If you think of anything else, I or someone else will help out!
Happy Magnet making!


----------



## suzyqn

I just wanted to send out a thank you to all of you that provided wonderful graphics.  We just got back from our 3-night and I loved having Mickey ears (with my girls names on them) on our door along with a couple other things.

I am also looking forward to putting together our scrapbook (digital) and using many of the wonderful graphics.

Thanks again!  Hopefully I can give back sometime.


----------



## tjbaggott

suzyqn said:


> I just wanted to send out a thank you to all of you that provided wonderful graphics.  We just got back from our 3-night and I loved having Mickey ears (with my girls names on them) on our door along with a couple other things.
> 
> I am also looking forward to putting together our scrapbook (digital) and using many of the wonderful graphics.
> 
> Thanks again!  Hopefully I can give back sometime.



Did you take a picture of your door?  I and I'm sure others here would LOVE to see it!


----------



## GoofyTraci

[/IMG][/QUOTE]

May I PLEASE PLEASE get this black and red tink with Traci Please? 

Please and thank you


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## miker1251

DisneyMom1976 said:


> Could you please make me one of those pirate signs you just did above?
> Can it say:
> 
> The Walton Family
> Cruisin on the Wonder
> June 7-11, 2009
> 
> I would really appreciate it. My husband is turning 40 and my daughter is turning 3 this cruise. My husband will go nuts over this sign.
> 
> MANY THANKS FOR YOUR TIME!!!



Here you go.  If you, your husband, or more importantly, your daughter would like any changes, let me know.

Mike


----------



## DisneyMom1976

THANKS SO MUCH. Wow, that is what I call fast service. It's perfect!


----------



## DisneyMom1976

As if I haven't asked for enough already could you please make up my daughters - Maddie and Abby, Mickey ears if you can: Anything will be great. Thanks again.


----------



## tjbaggott

DisneyMom1976 said:


> As if I haven't asked for enough already could you please make up my daughters - Maddie and Abby, Mickey ears if you can: Anything will be great. Thanks again.



I'm indecisive, so here's 11 for Maddie, Let me know which one or ones you would like for Abby.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## MaggieAtSea

Hi!  We will be taking our first-ever Disney Cruise on the Wonder over the Thanksgiving Holiday... 11/25.  Could I request you wonderfully talented folks to see if you are particularly inspired to merge anything Thanksgiving-y with my son's name, my husband's name, my name and/or our family name?

Thanks so much for considering this novice request!

Maggie
Stefan
and our ds, Will
Granados


----------



## milliepie

I have eeyore in my mickey head album here.  Just pick any one you like. 

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

There are also the two Tink ones posted 1 or 2 pages back.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

Is this the one Maddie wanted?


----------



## DisneyMom1976

You are WONDERFUL. I LOVE THEM. I can't make up my mind so I'll probably have to spend a ton of money on ink and magnets. Maddie is going to die- She is a  complete Disney Diva and the crowns are perfect. She was bugging me to death for that castaway sign with M/Minnie. I'm going to wait until the ship to show her. I'm going to fib and say you couldn't do it. You have just spread extra pixie dust on my girls trip. I can't say thank you enough. 

I think piglet or any pooh, roo, lumpy will be just fine for Abby. We watch more my friends tigger and pooh than you can imagine.


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Thanks sooo much for the Mickey ears for my kids. I keep getting you and Milliepie mixed up and I'm SOOO sorry. I've been so lucky to have you guys helping this poor Mom out. My girls are going to go nuts when they see them. Abby would love any pooh character on her ears. Again, credit is due to YOU and I'm sorry for messing that up. You guys need to start a business or something. Thanks again. I'm so ready to go now. I've got to get to Wallyworld and get the supplies. THANK YOU.


----------



## DisneyMom1976

Ok, I know people are probably saying quit hogging the board but I just now saw that you posted my "DCL on deck chairs" and I LOVE them. They turned out perfect and I really appreciate all the time you and everyone else has put in for for me and my family.I will try not to request anything else for a week or so. THANKS!!!


----------



## Fawn

OK, I bet this has already been discussed somewhere.  How do you make the Mickey Heads??  Can someone link me to where this is explained...if it is??

Thanks!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



 Yay....yay...this calls for a bananna dance thanks so much you really made my day.


----------



## tjbaggott

Fawn said:


> OK, I bet this has already been discussed somewhere.  How do you make the Mickey Heads??  Can someone link me to where this is explained...if it is??
> 
> Thanks!!



Most of my Mickey heads, were made by other disers and I personalize them with the text.  I can pm you blanks if you would like.


----------



## Fawn

tjbaggott said:


> Most of my Mickey heads, were made by other disers and I personalize them with the text.  I can pm you blanks if you would like.



Thank you so much...I'd love that!  

I'm so amazed at the creativity on this board.  I can use a puter, but I sure can't USE a puter like some do!!


----------



## milliepie

For Abby


----------



## bevtoy

I love this Sorcerer Mickey, could I get one with the name "Jeff" on it?  Thanks!



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## slowly

miker1251 said:


> Here you go.  If you, your husband, or more importantly, your daughter would like any changes, let me know.
> 
> Mike



Mike,

Can you do two for us with the same design?  

One reading:
The Shiraishi Family
Cruisin on the Magic
May 30-June 6, 2009

Second:
The Song Family
Cruisin on the Magic
May 30-June 6, 2009

Thanks in advance!  This was one of my wife's favorites.


----------



## slowly

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> There are also the two Tink ones posted 1 or 2 pages back.



Hello,

These look awesome.  May I request two of the purple tiara Mickey's to read the following?

1) Emma

2) Rod

The one for Rod is for my buddy who is taking his family on the May 30th Magic cruise with our family.  He'll get a kick out of it better yet we will!  Emma is my daughter who loves purple and loves to be a girly girl at the ripe age of 5!

Thanks!


----------



## miker1251

slowly said:


> Mike,
> 
> Can you do two for us with the same design?
> 
> One reading:
> The Shiraishi Family
> Cruisin on the Magic
> May 30-June 6, 2009
> 
> Second:
> The Song Family
> Cruisin on the Magic
> May 30-June 6, 2009
> 
> Thanks in advance!  This was one of my wife's favorites.



My pleasure.  Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## Magical_Tink

*milliepie 
I saw your photobucket designs and need the eeyore in the darkest blue mickey head with Ron written on it.  Can you please do it since tgbaggot asked about eeyore for me?  Thanks if u can!*


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggot is quick, already been done.  You might have missed it.  



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

I've pm'd you the Mickey heads requested.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## GoofyTraci

tjbaggott said:


> I've pm'd you the Mickey heads requested.








Would someone mind putting Nathan on the ear please.


----------



## loveysbydesign

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Love those graphics...my ds will be having a mickey bday party and I can print one of those pics on his invitations!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## GoofyTraci

I love it thanks so much.


----------



## Magical_Tink

TYVM milliepie for Ron's Eeyore on Mickey head! I can't wait to show him.  Btw, I have traveled to San Diego four times in the last two years and would love to relocate there.


----------



## milliepie

Any time!  Oh, I love living here.  The best part is that Disneyland is not too far away.    I hope someday you get to do that move.


----------



## PrincessShmoo

OK, I'm totally losing my mind.   Somewhere I got a clip art picture of Mickey & Pluto in a motor boat (Mickey is wearing a life vest).  Of course, I didn't save the basic picture before I started messing around with it - so now I don't have just the picture.  And I can't find where I got it from, I've been looking all day.

Can someone help me, please?  I need the link to the picture.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love surfter Mickey!


----------



## slowly

miker1251 said:


> My pleasure.  Have a great trip.
> 
> Mike



Totally AWESOME!  Thanks for the quick work!


----------



## slowly

miker1251 said:


> My pleasure.  Have a great trip.
> 
> Mike



Sorry I looked at it too quickly also.  Same design different wording.  Forgot to change the Wonder to the Magic.  Can you please change it? Thanks still awesome.


----------



## miker1251

slowly said:


> Sorry I looked at it too quickly also.  Same design different wording.  Forgot to change the Wonder to the Magic.  Can you please change it? Thanks still awesome.




Oops.  Sorry!!!


----------



## live4christp1

Hi guys!

I'm making some magnets for the kids on our cruise FE list to go with their other goodies.  I've found eveything I need except for two:

1.) I can't find a Hannah Montana picture I like to use as a magnet.

2.)  A good POC picture like maybe the 3 main characters or something.

Anyone have any?

Thanks,
Cristy


----------



## loveysbydesign

live4christp1 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I'm making some magnets for the kids on our cruise FE list to go with their other goodies.  I've found eveything I need except for two:
> 
> 1.) I can't find a Hannah Montana picture I like to use as a magnet.
> 
> 2.)  A good POC picture like maybe the 3 main characters or something.
> 
> Anyone have any?
> 
> Thanks,
> Cristy


I'm also looking for a great POC one to use for pirates night...we love POC!


----------



## tjbaggott

MaggieAtSea said:


> Hi!  We will be taking our first-ever Disney Cruise on the Wonder over the Thanksgiving Holiday... 11/25.  Could I request you wonderfully talented folks to see if you are particularly inspired to merge anything Thanksgiving-y with my son's name, my husband's name, my name and/or our family name?
> 
> Thanks so much for considering this novice request!
> 
> Maggie
> Stefan
> and our ds, Will
> Granados



Does anyone have any good cruise Thanksgiving magnet disigns for MaggieAtSea?  I've searched and found some Disney ones but can't find any cruise related ones.  I'll post in a bit what I've found, first I must remove the *Disney World* text from it.


----------



## bevtoy

edited bad photo


----------



## bevtoy

took our bad photo


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy




----------



## live4christp1

bevtoy said:


>




Thank you!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Here are a few thanksgiving I have made.


----------



## bevtoy

Those look good Milliepie


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## bevtoy

Cant remember where this came from can someone erase the name and number off of it?


----------



## tjbaggott

bevtoy said:


> Cant remember where this came from can someone erase the name and number off of it?



I can do it, but do you have this in a bigger graphic?


----------



## loveysbydesign

loveysbydesign said:


> Great...thanks so much


Mike, Thanks again for the picture...
I'm trying to print this out in an 8X10 size for the backs of our t-shirts but it's blurry/fuzzy. Is there anything I can do to make the graphic more clear???


----------



## milliepie




----------



## milliepie




----------



## milliepie

I made these in different colors.


----------



## slowly

miker1251 said:


> Oops.  Sorry!!!



Thank you very much! Again, Awesome!


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> Mike, Thanks again for the picture...
> I'm trying to print this out in an 8X10 size for the backs of our t-shirts but it's blurry/fuzzy. Is there anything I can do to make the graphic more clear???[/quote
> 
> I have enlarged the designs.  If these do not work let me know.  I may have to send the larger files by PM.
> 
> Mike


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

All the pirate graphics were awesome!!!! I loved them!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

loveysbydesign said:


> Love those graphics...my ds will be having a mickey bday party and I can print one of those pics on his invitations!




That was the first thing that I thought of too!


----------



## loveysbydesign

miker1251 said:


> loveysbydesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike, Thanks again for the picture...
> I'm trying to print this out in an 8X10 size for the backs of our t-shirts but it's blurry/fuzzy. Is there anything I can do to make the graphic more clear???[/quote
> 
> I have enlarged the designs.  If these do not work let me know.  I may have to send the larger files by PM.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike...that looks better except the wording on there isn't my family's name-lol!
> Ours is the Hartley family. Also is there any way we could get our family name at the top, above the characters( you can move the boat down a little and make it smaller if need be)and keep the Cruisin' on Magin and date on the bottom?? If not I understand! Thanks so much!
Click to expand...


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike...that looks better except the wording on there isn't my family's name-lol!
> Ours is the Hartley family. Also is there any way we could get our family name at the top, above the characters( you can move the boat down a little and make it smaller if need be)and keep the Cruisin' on Magin and date on the bottom?? If not I understand! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get it right sooner or later.
Click to expand...


----------



## loveysbydesign

miker1251 said:


> loveysbydesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get it right sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya...that's correct and the picture is clearer but the letters are still fuzzy. I see the ones above that have the other family's names they aren't as blurry for some reason....so sorry to pester you.
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy

I love this one!




milliepie said:


> I made these in different colors.


Heresone I made:


----------



## bevtoy

OK I need to find a Christmas Birthday cruise graphic for my daughter Kate who will turn 20 on our cruise this year.  Anyone want to take a stab at it?  She is more of the tomboy type......  so princess she is not


----------



## miker1251

loveysbydesign said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya...that's correct and the picture is clearer but the letters are still fuzzy. I see the ones above that have the other family's names they aren't as blurry for some reason....so sorry to pester you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played with the font and the background a little.  Hope that clears it up.  If not just let me know.  Don't mind trying until it is right.  Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Would you mind doing the Sorcer Mickey with "Dottie"- My favorite Character- WE are Going on an Eastern On the Magic June 6-13, 2009


----------



## texfinn

miker1251 said:


> loveysbydesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played with the font and the background a little.  Hope that clears it up.  If not just let me know.  Don't mind trying until it is right.  Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike!  Could you make me the same thing but change dates to May 16 -23rd and the Pitkanen Family?  Thanks so much.  You guys are amazing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Granny Hawkins

I am kicking this forward in case it got lost in the shuffle or you sent it and I missed it. With dial-up it is hard to stay caught up.

You may have been waiting since it is so long until we set sail.

Thanks,Granny.






All of the graphics have been awesome!

I would love to have the beach chairs.

Lisa....Kamryn....Granny....Kason

Happy Days Are Here AGAIN!

July 11 - 18 2009


----------



## miker1251

texfinn said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike!  Could you make me the same thing but change dates to May 16 -23rd and the Pitkanen Family?  Thanks so much.  You guys are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.  Let me know if any changes need to be made.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## loveysbydesign

milliepie said:


> Here are a couple of Pooh designs for you.


Do you have any that are like this with Mickey and friends 
happy birthday 2nd for my son Ryan


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

loveysbydesign said:


> Do you have any that are like this with Mickey and friends
> happy birthday 2nd for my son Ryan








[/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

loveysbydesign said:


> Do you have any that are like this with Mickey and friends
> happy birthday 2nd for my son Ryan



I have this though it may be too "much" for a little one?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Granny Hawkins said:


> I am kicking this forward in case it got lost in the shuffle or you sent it and I missed it. With dial-up it is hard to stay caught up.
> 
> You may have been waiting since it is so long until we set sail.
> 
> Thanks,Granny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the graphics have been awesome!
> 
> I would love to have the beach chairs.
> 
> Lisa....Kamryn....Granny....Kason
> 
> Happy Days Are Here AGAIN!
> 
> July 11 - 18 2009



I am sorry..I must have overlooked it!


----------



## MaggieAtSea

I'm very grateful for the Thanksgiving inspired motifs.

Maggie


----------



## gydell

Everyone is so talented here! Our next cruise is the 1st Baltic cruise. If anyone has any ideas for this could you please let me know? Thanks!!!


----------



## milliepie

Those are some GREAT birthday ones!  
Here is mine.


----------



## texfinn

miker1251 said:


> texfinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.  Let me know if any changes need to be made.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!  It's perfect!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## pamrob

milliepie said:


> Those are some GREAT birthday ones!
> Here is mine.



Very cute!


----------



## pamrob

texfinn said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike!  It's perfect!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike - would you mind posting the blank for this graphic?  Also what font is it?
Click to expand...


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

pamrob said:


> texfinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike - would you mind posting the blank for this graphic?  Also what font is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The font looks like Pieces of Eight...I got mine from dafont
Click to expand...


----------



## disneycrazzzy

After final payment on our cruises in August, I was inspired to expand on my nautical letters that I posted several years ago.  I built a set of disney-themed letters.  These letters are a collection of clip art that I found on various sites on the internet that I compiled in powerpoint by adding shapes and the letters.  I'll email the powerpoint  to you if you PM me.  The power point will also have the mickey ears I also created as well as the nautical letters.  

I had to really stretch to find a character for X (XR from Buzz Lightyear Star Command) and Y (Yzma from The Emperor's New Groove).  Here are some examples of how they can be used:

























and the nautical letters:


----------



## PurdyBertnie

VERY CUTE


----------



## mflorio2

Hi, can I get a pirate scroll for the Florio family sailing the Magic on May 16-23, 2009.  I'd also like the 4 beach chairs with Mike, Matries, Allie, & Lindsay and another with just two beach chairs for Pat & Bob.  Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

I was trying to decide if I should put a santa hat on him.  I thought it might be too busy.  What do you think?


----------



## mmackeymouse

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I get the first two Mickeys blank please?

Thanks bunches!


----------



## bevtoy

Oh that looks good try the hat and lets see!




milliepie said:


> I was trying to decide if I should put a santa hat on him.  I thought it might be too busy.  What do you think?


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>





Pooh_Friend#1 said:


> I absolutely love this.  If you can please do this for me, I would be so grateful.  The names I need is Chris, Heidi, Emily, Amanda and our dates are May 30 - June 6, 2009.  Thank you very much if this is possible.


I am doing a shameful bump of this request.  My DH usually isn't in to these things but he absolutely loves this design and asks me every night if anyone was able to make it with our names yet.  If possible, can you please customize it with our names and dates?  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

Here it is with a santa hat on. 






And one personalized with name on the hat.


----------



## milliepie

I hope you don't mind that I did this for you.  I'm on, had nothing to do.  
I hope you don't mind either Rhonda.


----------



## bevtoy

I think you are right.  You should use either the hat or the cruise line logo separately for two different versions else its too much.  Love it both ways.




milliepie said:


> Here it is with a santa hat on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one personalized with name on the hat.


----------



## miker1251

pamrob said:


> texfinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike - would you mind posting the blank for this graphic?  Also what font is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  I use the Caribbean Island font from Dafont.com.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## miker1251

mflorio2 said:


> Hi, can I get a pirate scroll for the Florio family sailing the Magic on May 16-23, 2009.  I'd also like the 4 beach chairs with Mike, Matries, Allie, & Lindsay and another with just two beach chairs for Pat & Bob.  Thank you so much!




Here's the scroll.  Hope you have a great time.  Let me know if any changes are needed.

Mike


----------



## pamrob

miker1251 said:


> pamrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  I use the Caribbean Island font from Dafont.com.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm going to play around this one.
Click to expand...


----------



## loveysbydesign

loveysbydesign said:


> Hi Mike, thanks for offering to help!  Can I get the map with piratey looking characters on it and/or the Magic ship on there and have it say:
> The Hartley Family
> Cruisin' on the Magic
> May30-June 6, 2009


Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!




The fronts are thanks to bababear 50


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## pamrob

loveysbydesign said:


> Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
> Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts are thanks to bababear 50



Great looking shirts!


----------



## bevtoy

Those look really good!



loveysbydesign said:


> Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
> Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts are thanks to bababear 50


----------



## Fire14

Didn't know if I was to post request here or via Pm so I'm doing both.
I'd love the beach chairs With Juli, Jodi, Danny Magic Sept.26-Oct.3
And the first graphic from post #43 with Danny and Juli.

Also Would love the beach towels with Juli, Danny, Jodi.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Those shirts turned out very nice, excellent job.  Be sure to check the contact edges of the graphics the last day before packing and don't be afraid to give them an extra ironing.

Pj


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

am working on them already!


----------



## jamdkvan

I am needing the DCL logo with lines and a mickey head.  Does anyone have one I could use?  Thanks!!


----------



## princessE

princessE said:


> Hi Rhonda,
> Could you also make me with the four chairs (just like the one from post 218).
> We are on the wonder May 24-28. The names are Phil, Eleni, Saki, Skevo.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Bumping up my request. Can someone please personalize this?
Thanks!


----------



## grlzmom

Would love it if someone could personalize a couple of Princess Mickey Head with crowns.

Would like a purple one with:  Chloe

Would like a pink one with:  Bella


Thanks so much if someone can help me out!


----------



## stlkeeler

Hi, I like both the beach towels and the chairs. We are Linda, Beth and Kayla (3 generations) going on the Magic May 30 - June 6, 2009. I don't know which one I want to use. Is it possible to get both? Could I also get the towel one for a co-worker who's going to be on the Wonder the same time we're on the Magic? They are Darin, Mary (mom & dad), David and Amy.

Thanks so very much!!
Linda


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

miker1251 said:


> loveysbydesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get it right sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I'm quoting this because I'm on the same cruise as Loveysbydesign and she was showing off her AWESOME shirts and directed me to your thread! I'd love to have the same design as above- except we're The Sorensen Family and I'd like to have only the Cruisin' on the Magic but no date- so we might can use the design again later.
> Are you able to put the DCL logo over on the right side like same area/size as the ship on the left? If not, I understand... just a thought.
> Would you be able to make those for us? We leave in less than 2wks but I totally understand if that's too short of a time frame to make that design.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

jamdkvan said:


> I am needing the DCL logo with lines and a mickey head.  Does anyone have one I could use?  Thanks!!



What kind of Mickey Head are you looking for?  I have lots.


----------



## tjbaggott

Rhonda, I hope you don't mind, I had time to fill one of the requests posted for you (beach towels).  It was fun to do.  I have to go to work now, so will check back at what other requests still need to be filled when I get back.  One of us will get to them!  Take care            






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## misha

loveysbydesign said:


> Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
> Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts are thanks to bababear 50



WOW those are GREAT!  Good job!  I've never thought to put something on the back too.....hmmmm good thing we have some time before our cruise.....


----------



## mflorio2

Can I get the 4 beach chairs with Mike, Matries, Allie, & Lindsay.  Can I also have the two beach chairs with Pat & Bob?  We are all sailing on the Magic on May 16-23, 2009.  I would love to make these for our door and my scrapbook.  Thanks so much for taking the time.  I know how busy everyone is and I truly appreciate it.  To have something personalized for free is really a treat.  Thanks again.


----------



## wink13

I would love the beach towels with Scott, Brett, Jeri & Reid.  The designs are great.  Thanks


----------



## jamdkvan

tjbaggott said:


> What kind of Mickey Head are you looking for?  I have lots.



I am wanting the mickey head that is with the "wave" lines (set of 3) that is used for the DCL logo.  I have seen in all colors.  Have the logo?

Also, how big is the number on the stateroom door?
THANKS!!!


----------



## miker1251

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!
> I'm quoting this because I'm on the same cruise as Loveysbydesign and she was showing off her AWESOME shirts and directed me to your thread! I'd love to have the same design as above- except we're The Sorensen Family and I'd like to have only the Cruisin' on the Magic but no date- so we might can use the design again later.
> Are you able to put the DCL logo over on the right side like same area/size as the ship on the left? If not, I understand... just a thought.
> Would you be able to make those for us? We leave in less than 2wks but I totally understand if that's too short of a time frame to make that design.
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.  Hope y'all have a good trip.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## miker1251

jamdkvan said:


> I am wanting the mickey head that is with the "wave" lines (set of 3) that is used for the DCL logo.  I have seen in all colors.  Have the logo?
> 
> Also, how big is the number on the stateroom door?
> THANKS!!!



Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------



## grlzmom

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much for the Princess Crowns! They are absolutely perfect and my girls will love them.

Was wondering if there is any way to fit SEVEN kids names on the beach towel picture?

I am looking to put all seven kids:

Holly, Kayti, Kelsey, Emily, Chloe, Bella, Nick

If not, it's ok, it's just such a cute graphic I want to add it to my treasures.

Thanks again for the princess crowns!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## big jack 2002

Would xomeone make the five deck chairs in message 255 saying
Brent
Beth
Cassie
Allison
Kendall

I can't find the five chair blank.
Thank you so much.  There are so many great pictures here.
Barbara


----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

miker1251 said:


> BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.  Hope y'all have a good trip.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG it's PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And you did it so fast! Woohoo I get to have fun making the shirts tonight!
> 
> Thank you so much- you are so awesome!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie




----------



## BibbidyBobbidyBoo

loveysbydesign said:


> Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
> Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts are thanks to bababear 50


Wait- how do I get the ' on there after Cruisin like her shirts have? Is there a way for me to add that myself? I hate to ask you to mess with it anymore! But it kinda looks like the G was forgotten this way. LOL 
(ps. our group is Disney Cruisin' Budgeteers LOL ironic no?)
and thank you for spelling our name correctly! No one ever does- but you did!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## mm4mm

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>



Hi,

Would you please make a picture with 2 chairs

Names:  Mike and Missie

We are on the Magic May 16-23, 2009.  Thanks.  You are awesome for doing this for everybody!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## miker1251

BibbidyBobbidyBoo said:


> Wait- how do I get the ' on there after Cruisin like her shirts have? Is there a way for me to add that myself? I hate to ask you to mess with it anymore! But it kinda looks like the G was forgotten this way. LOL
> (ps. our group is Disney Cruisin' Budgeteers LOL ironic no?)
> and thank you for spelling our name correctly! No one ever does- but you did!



Just ask.  Here it is.


----------



## mm4mm

Thanks for the fast work.  Much appreciated.


----------



## stlkeeler

tjbaggott - thank you so much for personalizing those towels and chairs for me. They are just great! Now, since we're leaving soon, I need to get on the ball and print everything.


----------



## suezyq50

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



May I get this one, too?  The date is right, May 16-23, 2009, also on the Magic.  Names should be Dave and Sue.  Thanks so much.


----------



## idrivealumina

I was looking for the diameter of the room number/porthole thingy that people have been putting the magnet Mickey "ears' on.  I will post a Sorcerer Mickey hat with the ears as soon as I finish once I have this information.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## flick

If it is not too much trouble could you do this for me also?

Names are
Mike & Kim
Disney Wonder 
June 8 - 13, 2010

Thank you,
Kim




tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you for the five chairs.  I printed the 4 chairs twice and cut them out and scanned them but I could see the lines where I taped them together and I just couldn't get it to look right.  You are great to do this for us.
Barbara


----------



## djd7292

♥disneygirl♥;31409094 said:
			
		

> [/IMG]
> 
> is this okay?



Please accept my apologies for not thanking you sooner.... I didn't even know this was here. Someone PM'd me one.


THANK YOU!!!!

I have tried being creative but have not gotten very far. 

Is there any way I could get this w/either Deb or Debbie on it?!?!


----------



## jamdkvan

miker1251 said:


> Hope this is what you are looking for.



Exactly!  Thanks so much!  Can someone make this with *red lines and a black Mickey head* AND a sep. one with *black lines and a dark hot pink Mickey head or Minnie head*?  I can only get my computer to do it in all one color.  THANKS!!


----------



## idrivealumina

idrivealumina said:


> I was looking for the diameter of the room number/porthole thingy that people have been putting the magnet Mickey "ears' on.  I will post a Sorcerer Mickey hat with the ears as soon as I finish once I have this information.
> 
> Thank you in advance!



Found the info that I was looking for at this link

Maybe this info could be put on the first post in this thread as well.  Only helps other DISers to make more DISigns.

All door measurements are inches.
The door is 28.75 x 77.75.
13.5 down from the top is a circular door marker that you ought to make allowances for...it has a 7.5 diameter.
The door assembly is 35.25 down from the top and is 9.5 tall. It extends from the edge 4.5.


----------



## karentan

i've just edited the first post to include this info 
if theres any other info people want me to add to the front page, PM me and i'll edit away!


----------



## milliepie

Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

jamdkvan said:


> Exactly!  Thanks so much!  Can someone make this with *red lines and a black Mickey head* AND a sep. one with *black lines and a dark hot pink Mickey head or Minnie head*?  I can only get my computer to do it in all one color.  THANKS!!



When I made this high res version for someone I made it in different colors so I have what you need.


----------



## jamdkvan

Thank you so very much!  Exact colors and everything!!!!  Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I saw the previous post with the 4 chairs, and I wasnt confident enough to ask for 5 chairs.....but now I see this one posted....If by any chance I could have one made with my family's names that would be so wonderful!
 We will be sailing on the Magic Oct17-24th
Kimberlee (mom)
Josh (dad)
Jakob (7yr old son)
Braxton (5yr old son)
Londyn (2yr old daughter)
Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## tjbaggott

If anyone wants me to change anything in the graphic's I've posted for them (ie: Wording, placement ect)...Just ask.  I aim to please!
Rhonda, I hope you don't mind me doing these graphics requests.  I'm having a blast working on them!







[/IMG]


----------



## pjpoohbear

Here is a great blank for the sport nuts on Castaway Cay day.






Have fun.


----------



## djd7292

Millipie.... Awesome cruise flag!!! My DD's favorite color is black & mine is hot pink.


----------



## idrivealumina

I made some stateroom ears with a Sorcerer and Pirate Mickey hats as well as some others.  Here is the link

Here is a preview


----------



## GoofyTraci

pjpoohbear said:


> Here is a great blank for the sport nuts on Castaway Cay day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun.



HMMMM...what would be nice to say on this one? It is a great shot of mickey.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

hey folks!! I was wondering if anyone had 
a) a soccer playing mickey mouse
b) a group of the female characters just "hanging out" 
we are doing a girls only cruise so this would be something fun for us to use princesses or the "animals" will work

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## big jack 2002

Would someone make the four deck chairs magnet for me saying
Ben
Kelly
Holly
Joe
We are sailing November 9 on the Magic Double Dip
Thank you, thank you!!
Barbara


----------



## BreezyBus

PurdyBertnie said:


> hey folks!! I was wondering if anyone had
> a) a soccer playing mickey mouse
> b) a group of the female characters just "hanging out"
> we are doing a girls only cruise so this would be something fun for us to use princesses or the "animals" will work
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!



I have this soccer mickey.


----------



## BreezyBus

pjpoohbear said:


> Here is a great blank for the sport nuts on Castaway Cay day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun.



Great image.  Thanks abunch!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

tjbaggott said:


> If anyone wants me to change anything in the graphic's I've posted for them (ie: Wording, placement ect)...Just ask.  I aim to please!
> Rhonda, I hope you don't mind me doing these graphics requests.  I'm having a blast working on them!



I am glad for others to help out with the deck chairs! I am doing alot of custom designs for other Disers and some sports teams in our area, etc so I am having a time trying to keep up!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

tjbaggott said:


> If anyone wants me to change anything in the graphic's I've posted for them (ie: Wording, placement ect)...Just ask.  I aim to please!
> Rhonda, I hope you don't mind me doing these graphics requests.  I'm having a blast working on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## Fire14

Not sure if mine are in progress or not. I'm wanting:
Deck Chairs, Beach blanket scenes with Juli, Danny, Jodi 
Sept. 26- Oct. 3 , 2009.
I have no problem waiting I just want to know I'm on "list"


----------



## tjbaggott

Fire14 said:


> Not sure if mine are in progress or not. I'm wanting:
> Deck Chairs, Beach blanket scenes with Juli, Danny, Jodi
> Sept. 26- Oct. 3 , 2009.
> I have no problem waiting I just want to know I'm on "list"



You are on my list, no worries.  Which Ship are you cruising on?


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## scottishwee35

scottishwee35 said:


> snap I am going ask for it too... lol
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you can make another one for us:
> 
> Deborah, Ian, Keith & Olivia
> 30 July 2010
> Dover to Barcelona....
> 
> thanks
> 
> Scottishwee35



maybe I asked too early as it is for Magic Cruise....

for deck chairs...

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

I have made up two logos and trouble that I cannot copy it... I had passed it over to another disboards to solve it but still not work...

as my computer had been crashing last year and I think my word processing gone...

I wonder if anyone can help me?

Scottishwee35


----------



## PurdyBertnie

thanks for the graphics everyone I've got lots of choices lol


----------



## Fire14

tjbaggott said:


> You are on my list, no worries. Which Ship are you cruising on?


 Magic Sorry about that.


----------



## Im_A_Princess

PLEASE tell me ...

*What programs are you all using to create these awesome designs?* 

I have Paint Shop Pro and if it does this I don't have a clue how to use it that way-LOL


----------



## Im_A_Princess

*Mike:
THANKS for posting this!!!! *



miker1251 said:


> pamrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  I use the Caribbean Island font from Dafont.com.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

This is a good "girls only" cruise graphic: 

Girls Just Want To Have Fun!









PurdyBertnie said:


> hey folks!! I was wondering if anyone had
> a) a soccer playing mickey mouse
> b) a group of the female characters just "hanging out"
> we are doing a girls only cruise so this would be something fun for us to use princesses or the "animals" will work
> 
> THANKS IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

tjbaggott

I would like to saying many thanks for your times and I am happy to have the deck chair design...

Many thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## kkacz99

Can someone help me with a transfer for my daugter (2) for a minnie/mickey pirate shirt to wear?  And how to make in into a shirt?  Thanks..I am clueless!!


----------



## kkacz99

Ok, if a pic is posted ( the whole gang in pirate outfits) how do I turn that into a transfer?  What kid of printer do I need? I have an HP all in on2..ink jet I think?


----------



## tjbaggott

kkacz99 said:


> Ok, if a pic is posted ( the whole gang in pirate outfits) how do I turn that into a transfer?  What kid of printer do I need? I have an HP all in on2..ink jet I think?



I found this graphic here, would your DD like this one?  You can personlize it, or if you are unable to, I can do it for you.  There is room on the right side of it for some text, something like "Pirate Night Aboard the Magic" (or whatever ship you are on), along with the date.  Or whatever saying you would like.

To print, I've purchased t-shirt transfers from Walmart.  Mine are made by "Avery".  At our walmart, these are sold in both the stationary/computer paper section, as well as over in the fabric section of the store.
Any inkjet printer will work, just print off the graphic (try it on regular paper first to make sure it's the size you want ect...)  Follow the directions on the package of transfer paper.  You baiscally feed this transfer paper through your printer the same way as regular paper.
Once the graphic is printed on the transfer paper, trim around it as detailed as you want to get, and then iron it onto your t-shirt.






[/IMG]


----------



## pamrob

bevtoy said:


> This is a good "girls only" cruise graphic:
> 
> Girls Just Want To Have Fun!



Luv it!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

Can someone do 
The Hartley Family
 and The Hartley's 
 in Disney font for me, 1 in black, 1 in lime, 1 in turqouise and 1 in navy? I downloaded the font but can't figure our how to get it to come up in publisher..thanks!


----------



## kkacz99

Thanks!!


----------



## Fire14

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> Looks great Except there is no "E" on my name it's JULI


----------



## MaggieAtSea

Could we please have some talented person create 5 deck chairs personalized as follows:

Stefan
Maggie
Grandpa
Will
Grandma

First time on Disney
First time on Wonder
November 25-29, 2009

Thanks so much!!


----------



## tjbaggott

sorry about that, here's the re-edited one.






[/IMG]


----------



## Fire14

tjbaggott said:


> sorry about that, here's the re-edited one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

MaggieAtSea said:


> Could we please have some talented person create 5 deck chairs personalized as follows:
> 
> Stefan
> Maggie
> Grandpa
> Will
> Grandma
> 
> First time on Disney
> First time on Wonder
> November 25-29, 2009
> 
> Thanks so much!!



I sent you your deck chairs in a PM.


----------



## milliepie

Someone requested that I make a Donald/Daisy deck chair setting like the Mickey/Minnie one and I did.  To whoever made the original, I hope it's ok that I did this if not please let me know and I'll remove it.  







I also made an assortment of Tinks..

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Tinkerbell/


----------



## kkacz99

Does anyone have a plain Minnie ears as a pirate for a shirt with the minnie pirate on the side?


----------



## tjbaggott

kkacz99 said:


> Does anyone have a plain Minnie ears as a pirate for a shirt with the minnie pirate on the side?



Can someone help me help kkacz99 with the following graphics? (kkacz, is the what you were looking for?).

I have the pirate Mickey Head, and a Minnie Pirate but cannot merge the two so that Minnie is standing in front and off to the side of the Mickey head without the white background around Minnie showing.  Plus Minnies ears and arm need to be outlined somehow so you can see them once she is against the black Mickey head.  I'm frustrated with my program, can figure out how to get that white background to be transparent.  Thanks to anyone who can help.  I'd actually like this graphic for myself too.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## TxPrinceCharmingDad

tjbaggott said:


> sorry about that, here's the re-edited one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



We are newbies here.

Would it be possible to get one for our cruise too???    

Mike-Mickey chair
Liz-Minnie chair
Hayden-Donald chair...he really wants Goofy
Vivian-Daisy chair....she really wants Lilo

Cruisin' The Magic-July 25, 2009

I hope this is okay???

Can someone work some Disney MAGIC?


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Can someone help me help kkacz99 with the following graphics? (kkacz, is the what you were looking for?).
> 
> I have the pirate Mickey Head, and a Minnie Pirate but cannot merge the two so that Minnie is standing in front and off to the side of the Mickey head without the white background around Minnie showing.  Plus Minnies ears and arm need to be outlined somehow so you can see them once she is against the black Mickey head.  I'm frustrated with my program, can figure out how to get that white background to be transparent.  Thanks to anyone who can help.  I'd actually like this graphic for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I can help with that.  Give me a few...


----------



## jarvigw

tjbaggott said:


> Can someone help me help kkacz99 with the following graphics? (kkacz, is the what you were looking for?).
> 
> I have the pirate Mickey Head, and a Minnie Pirate but cannot merge the two so that Minnie is standing in front and off to the side of the Mickey head without the white background around Minnie showing.  Plus Minnies ears and arm need to be outlined somehow so you can see them once she is against the black Mickey head.  I'm frustrated with my program, can figure out how to get that white background to be transparent.  Thanks to anyone who can help.  I'd actually like this graphic for myself too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Is This what you wanted?


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

MilliePie...I was snooping through your Photobucket!!  Love the MickeyHeads, you have some great designs! I was wondering if I could get the Candian Mickeyhead customized in some way.....
We are the Johnston Family and we are on the Magic (2nd Trip) Oct17th-24th!
Thanks so much!!


----------



## flick

[/IMG][/QUOTE]

Thank you sooo much!!!!

Kim


----------



## suezyq50

suezyq50 said:


> How cute!  May I get one?  Could I have DJ on the flippers and Sue on the bag?  The date would be May 22, 2009. Thanks



Is it possible for me to get this sign posted a while back?   It will be my last request, as we leave Friday!!!! 
I forgot the picture doesn't copy.  It is the one on Castaway Cay, with the beach towels, flippers, umbrella, surf board.  As in post 235, pg16.


----------



## tjbaggott

jarvigw said:


> Is This what you wanted?



Yes, thats the idea, but Minnie's feet need to be level with the bottom of the Mickey Head.  Here's my work below using a cloning program, but the edging at some parts of mine are not perfect.  I changed the color of the Mickey head to avoid issues with the black parts of Minnie.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

My version.


----------



## tjbaggott

Milliepie!  I LOVE IT!  SO much better than mine!
Thank you! and thanks very much too to jarvigw!  Great work


----------



## milliepie

kimberleeJohnston said:


> MilliePie...I was snooping through your Photobucket!!  Love the MickeyHeads, you have some great designs! I was wondering if I could get the Candian Mickeyhead customized in some way.....
> We are the Johnston Family and we are on the Magic (2nd Trip) Oct17th-24th!
> Thanks so much!!



Thanks!  

Is this ok or did you want something more simple?


----------



## milliepie

I'm hoping this is what you wanted?




loveysbydesign said:


> Can someone do
> The Hartley Family
> and The Hartley's
> in Disney font for me, 1 in black, 1 in lime, 1 in turqouise and 1 in navy? I downloaded the font but can't figure our how to get it to come up in publisher..thanks!


----------



## milliepie

TxPrinceCharmingDad said:


> We are newbies here.
> 
> Would it be possible to get one for our cruise too???
> 
> Mike-Mickey chair
> Liz-Minnie chair
> Hayden-Donald chair...he really wants Goofy
> Vivian-Daisy chair....she really wants Lilo
> 
> Cruisin' The Magic-July 25, 2009
> 
> I hope this is okay???
> 
> Can someone work some Disney MAGIC?




Here is one for now..


----------



## big jack 2002

I asked for the four deck chairs and I gave you the wrong date.  I am so sorry.  If it wouldn't be to much trouble, could you do it again for me?

Ben
Kelly
Holly
Joe

Our Magical Double Dip
November 14, 2009

We are going to Disney before we go on the cruise and I just got confused!!  I am so sorry.
Thank you very, very much!!
Barbara


----------



## tjbaggott

big jack 2002 said:


> I asked for the four deck chairs and I gave you the wrong date.  I am so sorry.  If it wouldn't be to much trouble, could you do it again for me?
> 
> Ben
> Kelly
> Holly
> Joe
> 
> Our Magical Double Dip
> November 14, 2009
> 
> We are going to Disney before we go on the cruise and I just got confused!!  I am so sorry.
> Thank you very, very much!!
> Barbara



No problem, here you go.






[/IMG]


----------



## MaggieAtSea

Fantastic!  Thanks ever so much!!


----------



## wink13

Any chance to get this with Scott, Brett, Jeri, Reid for names and February 13, 2010.  

Thanks!!!



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

milliepie said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is this ok or did you want something more simple?



Thats fantastic!!  Your awesome...Thank you so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

wink13 said:


> Any chance to get this with Scott, Brett, Jeri, Reid for names and February 13, 2010.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Sure thing.  Is Jeri girl or boy?  Let me know and I'll have this posted for you pronto.


----------



## wink13

Jeri is a girl.  

thanks a ton!!!



tjbaggott said:


> Sure thing.  Is Jeri girl or boy?  Let me know and I'll have this posted for you pronto.


----------



## tjbaggott

Hey everyone, Since the Cay in Castaway Cay is actually pronounced as "Key", Let me know if the following wording works on the beach graphics.  OR can anyone else think of something better?






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## flrickd

tjbaggott said:


> sorry about that, here's the re-edited one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi we are on the magic August 15th-22nd, could we please get this for our door, with Rick, Brenda and Becca. If you can thank you so much.


----------



## wink13

Thanks these look great.  Could you do 1 more and change Brett to surfboard and Reid to the towel.  Brett's the younger brother and I'm sure will want to be on the surfboard also.  




tjbaggott said:


> Hey everyone, Since the Cay in Castaway Cay is actually pronounced as "Key", Let me know if the following wording works on the beach graphics.  OR can anyone else think of something better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## wink13

Thanks!!!



tjbaggott said:


> [/img]


----------



## loveysbydesign

Hiya, Can someone do a DCL logo with the Mickey head lime green and get 1 with swoosh bars navy and 1 with black swoosh bars (no wording), I also need it on a clear background? *TYVM!!!*


----------



## djd7292

BevToy ~ On Cruise Magnet Graphics Pt 1, someone had done a Emo Snow White... Do you know who did it & if they have any other princess (looking for Ariel & Sleeping Beauty)?!?! Also, thanks for getting me help on the Emo fairy/tinkerbell w/Jayde in the center. 

I spent almost 4 days going through every page & forgot to write down what page & who designed it.


----------



## pjpoohbear

I got a larger logo file, converted it to a vector file, which alllowed for smoother edges.



PJ


----------



## TxPrinceCharmingDad

Millipie you are wonderful! My DD was so excited to see her Lilo chair. My wife can't wait to see hers! 
Thank you again!


----------



## big jack 2002

Many, many thanks for taking the time to do these for me.
Barbara


----------



## TexDisneyMom

tjbaggott said:


> No problem, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I have tried and tried to get my beach chairs right but they are not working out for me. My DS just laughs at me because I cant get it right. Would you mind too much making one for me???? It would be Sandy, Russell, Brianna and Andrew on the July 11th Magic cruise. Thanks so much!!


----------



## tjbaggott

TexDisneyMom said:


> I have tried and tried to get my beach chairs right but they are not working out for me. My DS just laughs at me because I cant get it right. Would you mind too much making one for me???? It would be Sandy, Russell, Brianna and Andrew on the July 11th Magic cruise. Thanks so much!!



Sure thing, I'll PM it to you tonight.  Did you want to from and to sail dates?
Like July 11th - July ?.


----------



## Bearnut2

I love the canadian mickey ears inside the life preserver--are there other versions available? Like with the US flag or with no flag? Thanks!


----------



## suezyq50

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Perfect.  Thanks so much!


----------



## mflorio2

Hi, back in post #343 I requested a scroll and two others with beach chairs.  Thank you so much for posting the scroll, it's adorable.  However, I haven't seen anything about my last two requests.  I can see you get a lot, but I'm hoping to get them in the next day or so so I can print them before we sail this weekend.  Any chance?

4 beach chairs with Mike, Matries, Allie, & Lindsay
2 beach chairs with Bob & Pat
Magic sailing on May 16-23, 2009  

Whether you get to them or not, thank you for all you do!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

mflorio2 said:


> Hi, back in post #343 I requested a scroll and two others with beach chairs.  Thank you so much for posting the scroll, it's adorable.  However, I haven't seen anything about my last two requests.  I can see you get a lot, but I'm hoping to get them in the next day or so so I can print them before we sail this weekend.  Any chance?
> 
> 4 beach chairs with Mike, Matries, Allie, & Lindsay
> 2 beach chairs with Bob & Pat
> Magic sailing on May 16-23, 2009
> 
> Whether you get to them or not, thank you for all you do!!!








[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

milliepie said:


> Here is one for now..



This is really great Milliepie!!!


----------



## bevtoy

This is the only one I have seen....











djd7292 said:


> BevToy ~ On Cruise Magnet Graphics Pt 1, someone had done a Emo Snow White... Do you know who did it & if they have any other princess (looking for Ariel & Sleeping Beauty)?!?! Also, thanks for getting me help on the Emo fairy/tinkerbell w/Jayde in the center.
> 
> I spent almost 4 days going through every page & forgot to write down what page & who designed it.


----------



## flrickd

Thank You


----------



## milliepie

Thank you Rhonda it was fun experimenting with the chairs.  I was hoping that whoever made the original wouldn't mind that I created different versions.  





Bearnut2 said:


> I love the canadian mickey ears inside the life preserver--are there other versions available? Like with the US flag or with no flag? Thanks!


   I can make you one with the US flag.  Would you like anything special written on it?




			
				kimberleeJohnston said:
			
		

> Thats fantastic!! Your awesome...Thank you so much!



My pleasure!


----------



## milliepie

TxPrinceCharmingDad said:


> Millipie you are wonderful! My DD was so excited to see her Lilo chair. My wife can't wait to see hers!
> Thank you again!



You're welcome!  

Here is the other one.


----------



## milliepie

That Snow White is super cute BevToy!  

I think I have one of all of the princesses (group shot) like that.  I'll post it later if I do..


----------



## bevtoy

That would be awesome!  I love the work you do here!




milliepie said:


> That Snow White is super cute BevToy!
> 
> I think I have one of all of the princesses (group shot) like that.  I'll post it later if I do..


----------



## djd7292

milliepie said:


> That Snow White is super cute BevToy!
> 
> I think I have one of all of the princesses (group shot) like that.  I'll post it later if I do..



 THANK YOU!!! 

I originally found it on Pt 1 & knew Bev liked it too!! I was hoping to find the other princess as well. My DD likes goth & emo characters.


----------



## princessE

Hi,
I'm wondering if anyone has any clip art of goofy or pluto in sailor suits or cruise attire? Thank You!


----------



## Pumba's Dad

If you're looking for Goth Princesses, try googling   'Princesses and Deviantart'  then go to images and you'll see some done.   Some are scarry princesses that can be found at halloween town with Jack Skellington.


----------



## GoofyTraci

princessE said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone has any clip art of goofy or pluto in sailor suits or cruise attire? Thank You!



I would Like to know this too.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

just click on the images to enlarge.   I will look for Pluto and Donald.


----------



## bevtoy

princessE said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone has any clip art of goofy or pluto in sailor suits or cruise attire? Thank You!


----------



## bevtoy

Pumba's Dad said:


> If you're looking for Goth Princesses, try googling   'Princesses and Deviantart'  then go to images and you'll see some done.   Some are scarry princesses that can be found at halloween town with Jack Skellington.



I could only find 2 others that were "suitable" for this website, some of them were plain ole scary.


----------



## tjbaggott

This one here would be an Awesome cruise magnet if anybody can enlarge it!






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

I came on here to post all of the sailor pics too, but it looks like it's well taken care of.  


Here is the goth pic I have.  I don't remember where I got it, but I saved it when I saw it because I thought it was cute.





and here it is without the background.


----------



## princessE

Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## bevtoy

I dont know who did mthem but here are two..... goth princess types


----------



## milliepie




----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


>



Can I get this one for Disney Magic...Nov 7-14 2009

Please and thank you with a cherry on top.


----------



## bevtoy

Can you do this for December 12-19?  and just a thought can you use a Christmas Tinkerbell on it?  I have several here is one  and a link to otheres is http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/DIsney Christmas/?start=all:







milliepie said:


>


----------



## jamdkvan

Can someone post the 2009 that has the circles for 00 with another below to form a Mickey head?  I see it on the last post.

Also, does anyone know who makes the black Mickey head with the Minnie or Mickey next to it and the name in red in the center?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

milliepie said:


> Thank you Rhonda it was fun experimenting with the chairs.  I was hoping that whoever made the original wouldn't mind that I created different versions.



I don't think it is a problem as the original pics came off a DVC Calendar (I THinkLOL)


Keep up the good work everyone!!!


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> Can I get this one for Disney Magic...Nov 7-14 2009
> 
> Please and thank you with a cherry on top.



Since you asked so nicely and I love cherries.  LOL.  

I'm working on yours Bev


----------



## djd7292

bevtoy said:


> I could only find 2 others that were "suitable" for this website, some of them were plain ole scary.




They weren't scary... FREAKY is more like it!!! 

Thank you for looking.


----------



## bevtoy

I know


djd7292 said:


> They weren't scary... FREAKY is more like it!!!
> 
> Thank you for looking.


----------



## djd7292

has anyone seen disneygirl? 

She personalized a emo/goth tinkerbell/fairy on Mickeys head with the name Jayde & I would like another w/Deb or Debbie. Thank you!!


----------



## jamdkvan

milliepie said:


>



Milliepie-Can you post the 2009 by itself please?  Solid black or whatever is fine.  THANKS!


----------



## milliepie

Yes I can. 







I did a couple of different versions for you Bev.  I tried the tink with the garland around her, but I couldn't get it to focus right sorry.


----------



## bevtoy

I like them all but favor the one with the snowflake background....Milliepie they are wonderful...er....should I say Magical?



milliepie said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a couple of different versions for you Bev.  I tried the tink with the garland around her, but I couldn't get it to focus right sorry.


----------



## jamdkvan

milliepie said:


> Yes I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very very much!


----------



## flrickd

GoofyTraci said:


> Can I get this one for Disney Magic...Nov 7-14 2009
> 
> Please and thank you with a cherry on top.



Hi! Could I please get one with the magic too Aug 15-22 Thank You


----------



## BreezyBus

princessE said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering if anyone has any clip art of goofy or pluto in sailor suits or cruise attire? Thank You!



I have these of Pluto.


----------



## newtandkaren

You have all been so helpful with graphics for my door magnets but now I need another favor please 

I'm working on some homemade fish extenders and need four graphics for the pockets. I plan to print them as t-shirt iron ons and then transfer them to the pockets.

I'm hoping someone out there can get creative for me and design four graphics that include a character and a family member's name as follows:

Newt (Mickey Mouse)
Karen (Minnie Mouse)
Becca (Donald Duck)
Sara (Chip -- he's the one with the black nose  )

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

newtandkaren said:


> You have all been so helpful with graphics for my door magnets but now I need another favor please
> 
> I'm working on some homemade fish extenders and need four graphics for the pockets. I plan to print them as t-shirt iron ons and then transfer them to the pockets.
> 
> I'm hoping someone out there can get creative for me and design four graphics that include a character and a family member's name as follows:
> 
> Newt (Mickey Mouse)
> Karen (Minnie Mouse)
> Becca (Donald Duck)
> Sara (Chip -- he's the one with the black nose  )
> 
> Thanks so much!!!!




Are you interested in the big Mickey heads with the name inside the ear and the Disney Character standing to the side of the Head?  If so, I can do up some of those for you!


----------



## newtandkaren

tjbaggott said:


> Are you interested in the big Mickey heads with the name inside the ear and the Disney Character standing to the side of the Head?  If so, I can do up some of those for you!



I'm picturing the graphic being essentially a character with a name below or on it somehow. Mickey heads might work though. If it's not too much trouble, could I see one? Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

can anyone please design me something for my DBF we will be sailing on june 21st 4-night wonder and his birthday is june 22nd monday that we are on the ship. Something with mickey on it please his name is Milton and it's his 22nd birthday Thanks so much!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> Since you asked so nicely and I love cherries.  LOL.
> 
> I'm working on yours Bev



Thank You SOOOOO Much. I really love it.


----------



## amc3007

Milliepie, I would love just a plain one that says Disney Wonder and then 2009 on the bottom.. Thanks! Love you work!


----------



## kkacz99

could you do for me the black ears with Emily inside in pink with minnie standing to the left?  Also the black ears with Andrew in red inside with Mickey on the left?  Thanks   I pm'd you this as well


----------



## miker1251

Sccrmnky2005 said:


> can anyone please design me something for my DBF we will be sailing on june 21st 4-night wonder and his birthday is june 22nd monday that we are on the ship. Something with mickey on it please his name is Milton and it's his 22nd birthday Thanks so much!!




Here is something a little different.


----------



## my three girls

Love the 'hot' Mickey B-Day design. I need a birthday design for two daughters, Sarah turning 14 and Jessica turning 10 for our Magic cruise. TIA!


----------



## milliepie

amc3007 said:


> Milliepie, I would love just a plain one that says Disney Wonder and then 2009 on the bottom.. Thanks! Love you work!



Did you want just a plain lifesaver with the ship in the middle or the one with Tink on the side?




			
				GoofiTraci said:
			
		

> Thank You SOOOOO Much. I really love it.



You're welcome!  




			
				bevtoy said:
			
		

> I like them all but favor the one with the snowflake background....Milliepie they are wonderful...er....should I say Magical?



Thank you very much!  



			
				flrickd said:
			
		

> Hi! Could I please get one with the magic too Aug 15-22 Thank You



Any time!


----------



## tjbaggott

Milliepie, so you have a Mickey head like the one below with a Donald Duck and another with Chip from chip and Dale on it (the same way Mickey is on this one)





[/IMG]

I have a great photo of Chip if you are able to crop it onto the ears!


----------



## milliepie

Can you send me the Chip pic, I don't think I have a good one of him.  Thx!


----------



## djd7292

tjbaggot ~Thank you soo much! I wonder if I can get my 16 yr old DD to wear matching shirts. lol


----------



## amc3007

Tink on the side Please! I am going out tomorrow to get the printable magnet paper.... any suggestions on brand or when printing! Thank you again!
~Amanda


----------



## tjbaggott

Crop Dale out of the photo, and chip (the dark nosed one) could look really cute against the mickey ears.






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

amc3007 said:
			
		

> Tink on the side Please! I am going out tomorrow to get the printable magnet paper.... any suggestions on brand or when printing! Thank you again!
> ~Amanda



Not sure about brands for magnet paper, I still have to go get some for our cruise.  







CHIP Mickey Head








This is for djd7292.  I did a few variations of the Minnie for you, just pick the one you like and I can personalize it for you.    I was also inspired to do a Tinkerbell and Snow white.


----------



## tjbaggott

Miellipie, Thank you so much for doing up the Chip Mickey head for me!  Can you do one more?  This Donald needs to be put by the Mickey Head too!
I'd love to know how you do this!  Can you give me a brief worded lesson?






[/IMG]


----------



## misha

jamdkvan said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that in 2010 we (and by we I mean all you talented disigners!) won't be able to have the Mickey ear thing with the zeros....
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

misha said:


> jamdkvan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's so sad that in 2010 we (and by we I mean all you talented disigners!) won't be able to have the Mickey ear thing with the zeros....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, I never thought of THAT!  Thanks for pointing out the obvious that wasn't so obvious to me!  I will now, definately print off one of those 2009 mickey style for me state room door, and WILL be sure to take a photo of that for our scrapbook.  It's one of those things I guess that you don't realize how meaningful it is, till it's too late,,,,gone!  Unless someone like you ponts it out, so Again, truly, thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kwalters

Just2DisneyKids said:


> Can anyone tell me where you've purchased magnetic paper at an actual store?  I found magnetic tape that i will probably use at this point, but the actual paper would be so much easier.  I'm about out of time to order anything...
> 
> Thanks so much!!! ::



I found mine yesterday at Office Max. About $12.99 for 5 sheets.


----------



## tjbaggott

Kwalters said:


> I found mine yesterday at Office Max. About $12.99 for 5 sheets.



Wallmart, Avery brand, 4 sheets for $12.95 (in Canada), but I'm sure U.S. walmarts would also carry this (in the stationary department).


----------



## miker1251

my three girls said:


> Love the 'hot' Mickey B-Day design. I need a birthday design for two daughters, Sarah turning 14 and Jessica turning 10 for our Magic cruise. TIA!



I have the pictures ready to send.  Is there any particular wording you would like on them?

Mike


----------



## loveysbydesign

tjbaggott said:


> Wallmart, Avery brand, 4 sheets for $12.95 (in Canada), but I'm sure U.S. walmarts would also carry this (in the stationary department).


They carry it at The Dollar Tree for only $1.00


----------



## pamrob

loveysbydesign said:


> They carry it at The Dollar Tree for only $1.00



Seriously?  I'll have to go check out my local store. I paid the $12 price at the office store after looking at several other stores with no luck.  Thanks for the tip - hope my store has it!


----------



## loveysbydesign

pamrob said:


> Seriously?  I'll have to go check out my local store. I paid the $12 price at the office store after looking at several other stores with no luck.  Thanks for the tip - hope my store has it!


At my store they were hanging in individual packs in the frames aisle and came in 3 different sizes 10X12, 8X14 and 2-6X9 sheets


----------



## pamrob

loveysbydesign said:


> At my store they were hanging in individual packs in the frames aisle and came in 3 different sizes 10X12, 8X14 and 2-6X9 sheets



thanks for the info!  I probably would have looked by the other paper products - I'll check out the frame section.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

here I made this one for 2010




Maybe Disney will borrow this idea..


----------



## milliepie

CUTE!


----------



## scottishwee35

Pumba's Dad said:


> here I made this one for 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Disney will borrow this idea..



thank you I need it too...

Scottishwee35


----------



## GoofyTraci

loveysbydesign said:


> They carry it at The Dollar Tree for only $1.00



I have never seen it there!!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

How about these ones?  Oh my, they are huge!  I guess I can make them smaller!  If anyone wants me to, I can make some for them for either this year or next, just name your color and style!






[/IMG][/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

here is Donald tjbaggott


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> here is Donald tjbaggott



Thanks milliepie!  You are great!


----------



## Narnia_girl

so is it considered "artistic theft" if I download some the cute designs on here and personalize them for my family or do the creators give their permission?


----------



## milliepie

Hi everybody!  I just wanted to share a new design that I have created.  It took a couple of days for me to get it just right and I have two versions. One that I will put on our door for our cruise and the one that I made especially for you all.  I really hope you like it!  Click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## wink13

VERY COOL!!!  You do great work.  Thanks for sharing.



milliepie said:


> Hi everybody!  I just wanted to share a new design that I have created.  It took a couple of days for me to get it just right and I have two versions. One that I will put on our door for our cruise and the one that I made especially for you all.  I really hope you like it!  Click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## bevtoy

Ok you have already got to know I am wondering if you can put a Christmas twist on this one?   Milliepie this stuff is so cool!



milliepie said:


> Hi everybody!  I just wanted to share a new design that I have created.  It took a couple of days for me to get it just right and I have two versions. One that I will put on our door for our cruise and the one that I made especially for you all.  I really hope you like it!  Click on the picture to enlarge it.


----------



## bevtoy

Narnia_girl said:


> so is it considered "artistic theft" if I download some the cute designs on here and personalize them for my family or do the creators give their permission?



Most the stuff here is usually of Disney origin and everyone takes license and adds their own thing to personalize it.  I am sure its fine, post what you come up with!


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

here's my take on 2010....


----------



## 2BoysMom

HI-  Many months ago I came across this image (I'm sorry I don't know from who), and I was wondering if someone could take this and add 
*Magic* or *(On the Magic) May 30 - June 6, 2009*.

I am making a homemade gift for my FE friends for the cruise, and I would love to have the dates on the image (even though I have already printed and cut 30 of them plain!).

I thank you in advance!!


----------



## Narnia_girl

Bev, thanks for your response..that helps my conscience! 

from a fellow Illinoisan,
Narnia_girl


----------



## jamdkvan

♥disneygirl♥;31839104 said:
			
		

> here's my take on 2010....



This is great!  Love it!!!  What font are you using for the #s?


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

jamdkvan said:


> This is great!  Love it!!!  What font are you using for the #s?



thank you! I've done a few others too

it's a font I downloaded off the internet called Walt Disney Script. I'm pretty sure this is the website I downloaded it from: http://www.simplythebest.net/fonts/fonts/walt_disney_script.html


----------



## 2BoysMom

I believe this image is from tjbaggot, but I would love it if I could have the name Alex on the ear.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## 2BoysMom

OK, I promise this is my last request.  I believe this next one is from Millipie, I really love this design, _but I am not Canadian_!!  Is it possible for something else to be in the center of the lifesaver?  I'm open to anything.

We are the Konuch Family, on the Magic, May 30 - June 6, 2009.

Thanks to all of you who are able to help me with my last minute requests.


----------



## Disneyelf10

2BoysMom said:


> HI-  Many months ago I came across this image (I'm sorry I don't know from who), and I was wondering if someone could take this and add
> *Magic* or *(On the Magic) May 30 - June 6, 2009*.
> 
> I am making a homemade gift for my FE friends for the cruise, and I would love to have the dates on the image (even though I have already printed and cut 30 of them plain!).
> 
> I thank you in advance!!



OMG!! I did the same thing for my May cruise- different date than yours! I guess great minds think alike!!


----------



## 2BoysMom

Disneyelf10 said:


> OMG!! I did the same thing for my May cruise- different date than yours! I guess great minds think alike!!



That IS funny!    I would love to know what you did.  Maybe a PM if you don't want to say here.  I've gotten a late start on my latest idea, b/c I was so fixated on another idea that I gave up on.  I'm hoping this one works out.  I was going to do a prototype tomorrow, but I'm going to wait and see if someone is able to put the dates on for me first.


----------



## CrystalS

HI, I was just wondering if there is someone out there that does the graphics where its the letters of a persons name but inside the letters ares photos of a specific character....

I'd like to have a couple made for our Sept cruise if possible.

I'd like 3 in total:

The name AARON with aladdin theme
the name CRYSTAL with jasmine theme
the name JACOB with abu (monkey) theme

Thanks so much if anyone can help us out!!

And if anyone has something with Aladdin and Jasmine (abu in the background or something) that says something about "Celebrating our 5th Anniversary" or something similar.

Thanks so much!


----------



## disneynewbee

Wow you guys have amazing talent, I'm so impressed. I was hoping someone could do the beach chairs for me for 7 people. 
We will be on the Wonder from 11/1/09 to 11/5/09
It will be Kevin, Kimberly, Linda, Ashley, Julianna, Marinah, and Delaney. 
I don't know if it would be possible to merge the two different ones I saw so that 6 of the chairs could be girl chairs. I think I saw a Lilo, Minnie, and Daisy I don't know if there are any more girl ones out there. If not all of us are fine being on boy chairs except the 6yo Julianna who wants to be on a girl chair LOL. Kevin would like to be goofy. Thanks so much! I wasn't intending to do the door magnets but all of these designs are just so great.


----------



## jamdkvan

Does anyone have the word WONDER in the font that is used on the ship of the ship?  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

2BoysMom said:


> HI-  Many months ago I came across this image (I'm sorry I don't know from who), and I was wondering if someone could take this and add
> *Magic* or *(On the Magic) May 30 - June 6, 2009*.
> 
> I am making a homemade gift for my FE friends for the cruise, and I would love to have the dates on the image (even though I have already printed and cut 30 of them plain!).
> 
> I thank you in advance!!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

2BoysMom said:


> I believe this image is from tjbaggot, but I would love it if I could have the name Alex on the ear.  Thank you in advance!








[/IMG]


----------



## LC30

The graphics you all do are amazing.  Thank you for sharing.  We're leaving for our first Disney cruise tomorrow and sailing on the 17th.  Thanks to those of you who posted these great graphics, I have some really cool magnets for our door.


----------



## tjbaggott

disneynewbee said:


> Wow you guys have amazing talent, I'm so impressed. I was hoping someone could do the beach chairs for me for 7 people.
> We will be on the Wonder from 11/1/09 to 11/5/09
> It will be Kevin, Kimberly, Linda, Ashley, Julianna, Marinah, and Delaney.
> I don't know if it would be possible to merge the two different ones I saw so that 6 of the chairs could be girl chairs. I think I saw a Lilo, Minnie, and Daisy I don't know if there are any more girl ones out there. If not all of us are fine being on boy chairs except the 6yo Julianna who wants to be on a girl chair LOL. Kevin would like to be goofy. Thanks so much! I wasn't intending to do the door magnets but all of these designs are just so great.



Hi there, I know you from the Cruise meets board!  I've been so Busy making Magnets, our door is going to be WELL Covered!  I didn't realize till after I worked on the graphic for you that you had specified who wanted what chairs ect...  For tonight, this was the best I could do, let me know if you'd like names a different way.  I am unable to do chairs in Lilo and Daisy as the graphic those ones are on is MUCH larger than these chairs.  I have a cloning program I used for this one.  It's not perfect but perhaps it's not as noticeable to someone who didn't work on it.  Let me know what you think!






[/IMG]


----------



## 2BoysMom

Tjbaggot- THANK YOU SO MUCH for the two graphics you did for me.  Very thoughtful.  May I offer you a flower?


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> Hi there, I know you from the Cruise meets board!  I've been so Busy making Magnets, our door is going to be WELL Covered!  I didn't realize till after I worked on the graphic for you that you had specified who wanted what chairs ect...  For tonight, this was the best I could do, let me know if you'd like names a different way.  I am unable to do chairs in Lilo and Daisy as the graphic those ones are on is MUCH larger than these chairs.  I have a cloning program I used for this one.  It's not perfect but perhaps it's not as noticeable to someone who didn't work on it.  Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



That's great the only one who actually really cared was Julianna. Her name is spelled with two n's though if you could fix that, or if it's too long you can put Jules, that's what we call her most the time anyway. Thanks for doing this for me it looks great.


----------



## Narnia_girl

I've looked all over for a Disney character playing a drum and can't find one. I'd like to make a special magnet for my son who's a drummer. Any ideas?


----------



## milliepie

jamdkvan said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the word WONDER in the font that is used on the ship of the ship? Thanks!











			
				2BoysMom said:
			
		

> OK, I promise this is my last request. I believe this next one is from Millipie, I really love this design, but I am not Canadian!! Is it possible for something else to be in the center of the lifesaver? I'm open to anything.


Just click on any of the pics to make them bigger let me know if you like any of them and I will personalize it for you.    There are a few more in my photobucket too.  



 





 





 




I had done the 7 chairs, but I see tjbaggott is on the ball and already did it.   Here is the one I did as a blank..



 


And here is a quick Aladdin one I did..


----------



## tinkerbelle21

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



I LOVE this!  Is there anyway I could please get some of these made for my family's cruise this Sept?

There are 4 familes:

The Greenwoods-Mark, Cari, Ali and Tanner
The Days- Wendy, Cody and Kaylee
The Meltons-Mickey and Lana
The Greers-Kenny, Susan, Livvy and Micah

Our cruise is September 6-10, 2009

Thank you!  

Susan


----------



## jamdkvan

milliepie said:


> Thanks milliepie!  And when you get a chance will you put the red 2009 in the ear of the Mickey head with Mickey like you did for the Minnie ones for me?  Thank you so much!  You are so talented and I appreciate your time!!


----------



## big jack 2002

I downloaded the Walt Disney font to my computer.  How do I get it to my card program?  There are such cute fonts on the internet, but I don't know how to get them over to my program.  Can someone help me?
Thanks so very much!!
Barbara


----------



## milliepie

Crystal Jasmine
Click on the pic for a larger version



 

 










jamdkvan said:


> Thanks milliepie!  And when you get a chance will you put the red 2009 in the ear of the Mickey head with Mickey like you did for the Minnie ones for me?  Thank you so much!  You are so talented and I appreciate your time!!




Oops sorry almost forgot here ya go.


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> I downloaded the Walt Disney font to my computer.  How do I get it to my card program?  There are such cute fonts on the internet, but I don't know how to get them over to my program.  Can someone help me?
> Thanks so very much!!
> Barbara



You need to move them into your fonts folder.  C:\Windows\Fonts. Just drag and drop the font file right into the folder.  Make sure that if the font was inside a ZIP file that you extract it from the zip archive first.  If dragging it to the folder doesn't work then right click in the fonts folder and click install new fonts.  Keep note of where you downloaded the fonts to so you can find them easier.  Hope that's not too confusing.


----------



## BreezyBus

CrystalS said:


> HI, I was just wondering if there is someone out there that does the graphics where its the letters of a persons name but inside the letters ares photos of a specific character....
> 
> I'd like to have a couple made for our Sept cruise if possible.
> 
> I'd like 3 in total:
> 
> The name AARON with aladdin theme
> the name CRYSTAL with jasmine theme
> the name JACOB with abu (monkey) theme
> 
> Thanks so much if anyone can help us out!!
> 
> And if anyone has something with Aladdin and Jasmine (abu in the background or something) that says something about "Celebrating our 5th Anniversary" or something similar.
> 
> Thanks so much!



See if these are ok.


----------



## Palmfam

tjbaggott said:


> 2BoysMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> HI-  Many months ago I came across this image (I'm sorry I don't know from who), and I was wondering if someone could take this and add
> *Magic* or *(On the Magic) May 30 - June 6, 2009*.
> 
> I am making a homemade gift for my FE friends for the cruise, and I would love to have the dates on the image (even though I have already printed and cut 30 of them plain!).
> 
> I thank you in advance!!QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May I please have this one with MAGIC & the date Oct 10th-17th 2009??
> The Mickey head may I please have 2 with the pirate Mickey with the names
> Jackson
> Pierce
> and a minnie one with the name Alaina?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody!  I just wanted to share a new design that I have created.  It took a couple of days for me to get it just right and I have two versions. One that I will put on our door for our cruise and the one that I made especially for you all.  I really hope you like it!  Click on the picture to enlarge it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> May I please have this one with 9 surfboards?
> Jack Melissa Jackson
> Mike Lanita Alaina
> Steve Danita Pierce
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CrystalS

BreezyBus said:


> See if these are ok.




THANK YOU SO MUCH!
Those are perfect, exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## CrystalS

milliepie said:


> And here is a quick Aladdin one I did..




Those are awesome and will work perfectly for us!
Thank you so much!


----------



## CrystalS

I'm not that creative when it comes to knowing how to make cool graphics, but I had a neat idea that I thought I'd mention in case anyone would like to try creating it for me 

Not sure if its been done yet, but I thought it might be neat to have as a door magnet for on the cruises:

A porthole, and inside have a photo of the inside of the rooms, so it looks like your looking through a porthole in the door, into the room.

Of course each room type would need a different room picture in it to make it realistic, but it would be pretty neat I think


----------



## shellfish_mickfish

Can anyone tell me how to do the names in pictures myself?  I've figured out how to take blank photos and add words.  I just haven't been able to figure out how to do this.  What software do I need?

Thanks in advance!

Shelley


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

milliepie said:


> I hope you don't mind that I did this for you.  I'm on, had nothing to do.
> I hope you don't mind either Rhonda.


Thank you for doing this for me, can I get you to change one thing, my DD's name is Emily and not Katie.  Sorry I am getting this late, my nephew was hospitalized for the week and I had to watch my niece.


----------



## miker1251

shellfish_mickfish said:


> Can anyone tell me how to do the names in pictures myself?  I've figured out how to take blank photos and add words.  I just haven't been able to figure out how to do this.  What software do I need?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Shelley



It is probably different for each program.  Are you using Word, Photoshop,etc.?


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

BreezyBus said:


> See if these are ok.


Okay it's the pest again!  If at all possible, can you please make one for Emily with Pluto and Amanda with Stitch?  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

Pooh_Friend#1 said:


> Thank you for doing this for me, can I get you to change one thing, my DD's name is Emily and not Katie.  Sorry I am getting this late, my nephew was hospitalized for the week and I had to watch my niece.




Oops, sorry!      I hope your nephew is ok!


----------



## milliepie

CrystalS said:


> I'm not that creative when it comes to knowing how to make cool graphics, but I had a neat idea that I thought I'd mention in case anyone would like to try creating it for me
> 
> Not sure if its been done yet, but I thought it might be neat to have as a door magnet for on the cruises:
> 
> A porthole, and inside have a photo of the inside of the rooms, so it looks like your looking through a porthole in the door, into the room.
> 
> Of course each room type would need a different room picture in it to make it realistic, but it would be pretty neat I think




Of course I tried it! 

As usual, click on the pic to make it bigger.


----------



## Pooh_Friend#1

milliepie said:


> Oops, sorry!      I hope your nephew is ok!


THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## my three girls

miker1251 said:


> I have the pictures ready to send.  Is there any particular wording you would like on them?
> 
> Mike



Whatever you think would be great. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## my three girls

milliepie said:


> Oops, sorry!      I hope your nephew is ok!



Could we get his for our Magic cruise May 23-30. I know, short notice. If not, I understand. We have John, Cathy, Sarah, Jessica and Erica.

Thanks!


----------



## 2BoysMom

milliepie said:


> Just click on any of the pics to make them bigger let me know if you like any of them and I will personalize it for you.    There are a few more in my photobucket too.



Thank you Milliepie,  I looked at your pics on Photobucket, and I like this one with Tink.






Is this one all right?

Thanks, Donna


----------



## Gmilligan

I need help with wording on these from the Princess and the frog


----------



## disneynewbee

I think she has the prettiest princess dress yet.


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

QUOTE=milliepie;31845432]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is fabulous!  Does anyone happen to have the similar script from the stern of the Magic?  Much thanks in advance.


----------



## milliepie

Hi Bev, I just saw your post and I will see what I can to "Christmasize" the boards for you.  




			
				2BoysMom said:
			
		

> Thank you Milliepie, I looked at your pics on Photobucket, and I like this one with Tink.



Absolutely, what would you like on it?





GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> QUOTE=milliepie;31845432]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is fabulous!  Does anyone happen to have the similar script from the stern of the Magic?  Much thanks in advance.



I have them both in my photobucket in the cruise folder. 




			
				palmfam said:
			
		

> May I please have this one with 9 surfboards?
> Jack Melissa Jackson
> Mike Lanita Alaina
> Steve Danita Pierce
> 
> Thanks!!!



Hope it's ok.    Oops I just noticed I spelled Alaina wrong.  I'll fix it..
Fixed pm sent


----------



## bdtmoult

Rhonda or Milliepie could you do the deck chairs for me?

Could I get this for:

Mickey - Doug
Minnie - Becky
Donald - Troy

for the Magic July 18th -25th

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bdtmoult

Milliepie...  Can we also get the surfboards?

Mickey - Doug
Minnie - Becky
Pluto - Troy


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

Soon-to-be first time cruiser here, and just getting up to speed with the door magnet phenomenon - is the general procedure to pick out a pic you like, then learn how to cusomize it yourself (which would indeed take some magic in my case)?  I don't want to impose on anyone unduly, but there is so much great stuff on this thread.


----------



## bevtoy

Most of the time we find requested blank graphics and post them text free for others to use, but often if you request it with names some kind soul will do that for you!




IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> Soon-to-be first time cruiser here, and just getting up to speed with the door magnet phenomenon - is the general procedure to pick out a pic you like, then learn how to cusomize it yourself (which would indeed take some magic in my case)?  I don't want to impose on anyone unduly, but there is so much great stuff on this thread.


----------



## tjbaggott

disneynewbee said:


> That's great the only one who actually really cared was Julianna. Her name is spelled with two n's though if you could fix that, or if it's too long you can put Jules, that's what we call her most the time anyway. Thanks for doing this for me it looks great.



I will definately fix this for you.  I have to work this evening, but tomorrow is a holiday here for us, so I will have time to do that for you then.  I'll also fix up the railing above one of the last few chairs.  Watch for the new photo tomorrow!


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

BreezyBus said:


> See if these are ok.



These are fantastic - anyone out there who might be able to do something along these lines for me, with the following names and characters?

Nick - Stitch
Chris - Goofy
Kaylan - Chip and Dale
Casi - Figment
Mike - Baloo

And, at the risk of pushing my luck, the surfboards and the lounge chairs - same five names, for the Magic, August 22-29, 2009?

Thanks!


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> I will definately fix this for you.  I have to work this evening, but tomorrow is a holiday here for us, so I will have time to do that for you then.  I'll also fix up the railing above one of the last few chairs.  Watch for the new photo tomorrow!



Thanks!


----------



## CrystalS

Great job! Those look so neat!
Any chance you have one "looking in" to a porthole room too?

Thanks so much!




milliepie said:


> Of course I tried it!
> 
> As usual, click on the pic to make it bigger.


----------



## milliepie

bdtmoult said:


> Milliepie...  Can we also get the surfboards?
> 
> Mickey - Doug
> Minnie - Becky
> Pluto - Troy
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3angels

May I request the surfboards and the deck chairs with the names
Mario
Tracy
Tyler
Austin
Dylan
and then another set of surfboards and deck chairs with the names 
Rosie 
Mellie
Karina
Sabrina
Marina
Thank you so much.


----------



## BippityBoppity

Thank goodness I found you.  I am brand new to this forum and to DCL.  DH and I are embarking on our first DC this December.  I am sooooo excited.  Due to the wealth of information on this forum I have discovered "door signs".  Of course I WANT one tooo!!!  I am hoping that you wouln't mind creating a couple for us.  I just don't know if these are both your creations.  What I have found that I really like is the one with Mickey and Minnie lying on their tummies at the beach with the ship in the background.  I would like it to have our names,  "Jeff" and "Janice" somewhere on it with the ship name, "Disney Wonder" also "December 6, 2009".  The other one I like is with the two chairs on the deck of the ship, the ones dressed as Mickey and Minnie.  I would like our names on each of the chairs.  "Jeff" and "Janice"  and on the life preserver I would like the name of the ship "Disney Wonder" and on the bottom of the preserver our date "December 6, 2009"  

Hopefully I'm not seeming too greedy about wanting two made.
Thank you,
Janice


----------



## BippityBoppity

I think I goofed.  I just found your photo bucket and I didn't see the beach photo I'm talking about.  I'm not sure who posted it.  So, in place of the beach could you make up the tinkerbell that I saw in post #586?  We are sailing the Wonder but our dates are December 6-10 of this year.

Also just wondering, can I just copy and past it right onto a word document then have it printed out?  I'm just wondering if the size will be right????  Sorry but I'm not so computer savvy.


Thank you again,
Janice


----------



## milliepie

BippityBoppity said:


> Thank goodness I found you.  I am brand new to this forum and to DCL.  DH and I are embarking on our first DC this December.  I am sooooo excited.  Due to the wealth of information on this forum I have discovered "door signs".  Of course I WANT one tooo!!!  I am hoping that you wouln't mind creating a couple for us.  I just don't know if these are both your creations.  What I have found that I really like is the one with Mickey and Minnie lying on their tummies at the beach with the ship in the background.  I would like it to have our names,  "Jeff" and "Janice" somewhere on it with the ship name, "Disney Wonder" also "December 6, 2009".  The other one I like is with the two chairs on the deck of the ship, the ones dressed as Mickey and Minnie.  I would like our names on each of the chairs.  "Jeff" and "Janice"  and on the life preserver I would like the name of the ship "Disney Wonder" and on the bottom of the preserver our date "December 6, 2009"
> 
> Hopefully I'm not seeming too greedy about wanting two made.
> Thank you,
> Janice



Hi there.  The one with the ship and Mickey and Minnie is in Rhonda's Photobucket.  I haven't seen her around in a bit (Hi Rhonda!)  but I'm sure someone can personalize that for you no problem along with the chairs.  I can still make you the tinkerbell one too.


----------



## BippityBoppity

Ooooooooh thank you thank you thank you.  I'm getting so excited that I almost can't stand myself.  I act like I'm 12 years old sometimes and I'm almost 50.   That's what we are celebrating on our first DC even though my birthday isn't until March but then that's another story.  LOL!!

I soooo appreciate this.


Janice


----------



## BippityBoppity

I'm hoping you are the creator of post #421.  If not could you please tell me who created the sign with the beach blankets at Castaway Cay?  If you are the creator I would love it if you would personalize one for my and DH.  It will be our very first DC and I'm pretty darn excited about it.  I would like "Jeff" on the flippers and "Janice" on the purse. Hopefully you are my go-to person.


Janice


----------



## BippityBoppity

Ok, sorry to bug but I found out that you did create the beach blankets on Castaway Cay.  I knew I would eventually find the right person.  If you don't mind I would love for the deck chairs that are in post #474.  The one that has only the two chairs (mickey and minnie).  The names would be "Jeff" and "Janice"  On the life preserver I would like "Disney Wonder"  and at the bottom of the preserver our date.....December 6th-10th of 2009.


A MILLION times THANK YOU!!!  I'm so excited to find this forum.  A first DC should be AWESOME!!!!  Can't wait to go!!!



Janice


----------



## 3angels

3angels said:


> May I request the surfboards and the deck chairs with the names
> Mario
> Tracy
> Tyler
> Austin
> Dylan
> and then another set of surfboards and deck chairs with the names
> Rosie
> Mellie
> Karina
> Sabrina
> Marina
> Thank you so much.


I  forgot to add we are going on the Magic Aug 1-8
I hope I am doing this right I am not sure who to ask for them  I really appreciate your time


----------



## bevtoy

I turned 50 this year and we are doing our 2nd DC cruise this time in December and I am so excited that I embarrass me. 




BippityBoppity said:


> Ooooooooh thank you thank you thank you.  I'm getting so excited that I almost can't stand myself.  I act like I'm 12 years old sometimes and I'm almost 50.   That's what we are celebrating on our first DC even though my birthday isn't until March but then that's another story.  LOL!!
> 
> I soooo appreciate this.
> 
> 
> Janice


----------



## BippityBoppity

bevtoy said:


> I turned 50 this year and we are doing our 2nd DC cruise this time in December and I am so excited that I embarrass me.




I think turning 50 is going to be GREAT!!!!  My DH is turning 50 next month and we're sailing to Alaska in 6 days!!!!

LIFE IS GOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## 2BoysMom

milliepie said:


> Absolutely, what would you like on it?



It all started with this picture....





I like the family name on either side of the icon.  I just needed a different design with the lifesaver b/c we are not Canadian...  We are the Konuch Family, and we are sailing on the Magic on May 30-June 6, 2009.

Thank you so much!


----------



## shellfish_mickfish

miker1251 said:


> It is probably different for each program.  Are you using Word, Photoshop,etc.?



I've tried Word & Publisher.  I don't have photoshop.  I suppose that's what I need.


----------



## milliepie

I think I remember someone looking for a character playing the drums.  This is the only one I could find. 









For BippityBoppity..








Here is one set for 3angels.  








Porthole with porthole room


----------



## bdtmoult

if anyone has the magnet with the mickey head outline and the water and the magic cruise ship in it can you make it for me and it says troy in it


----------



## BippityBoppity

milliepie said:


> I think I remember someone looking for a character playing the drums.  This is the only one I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For BippityBoppity..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one set for 3angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Porthole with porthole room



Thank you for the tinker.  She's going to look beautiful on our door.  Now I just have to get her some more friends.

Janice


----------



## casacoco

Milliepie,
I just found this link and we leave on the May 30th for our first cruise. Is it too late to ask for help on my door magnets? I found some on your photobucket page that are perfect.


----------



## BippityBoppity

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  The one with the ship and Mickey and Minnie is in Rhonda's Photobucket.  I haven't seen her around in a bit (Hi Rhonda!)  but I'm sure someone can personalize that for you no problem along with the chairs.  I can still make you the tinkerbell one too.



Quick question.   I've read somewhere on here that the magnetic sheets to print on are the best.  If I laminate my sheets then put the magnets on the back do you think they will stay put on the doors???  I'm trying to keep this simple since I'm not a computer gooroo.


Janice


----------



## milliepie

casacoco said:


> Milliepie,
> I just found this link and we leave on the May 30th for our first cruise. Is it too late to ask for help on my door magnets? I found some on your photobucket page that are perfect.



I can help you.  Which ones were you needing help with?


----------



## casacoco

thank you!
1. ariel mickey with the name Susan
2. donald mickey with the name Cody and the phrase, "If your on the shore then your sure not me-oh"
3. mickey island with the name Sami and the phrase, "I got my swim trunks and my flippie floppies"
4. DCL ship mickey ( the 2nd one) with the name Caleb and the phrase, "Yeah, I never thought I'd be on a boat"

you're the best


----------



## casacoco

donald mickey for Cody, i mispelled your-- should be YOU'RE


----------



## bdtmoult

towels at castaway cay

danold-doug

minnie-becky

mickey-troy


----------



## bdtmoult

miliepie...... may u make me the beach towels at castaway cay and the umbrella and stuff and the quate that says chillien out at castaway cay

danold-doug

minnie-becky

mickey-troy

stich-lexi

pluto-saki


----------



## milliepie

> Quick question. I've read somewhere on here that the magnetic sheets to print on are the best. If I laminate my sheets then put the magnets on the back do you think they will stay put on the doors??? I'm trying to keep this simple since I'm not a computer gooroo.
> 
> 
> Janice



I'm sure it would work.  I've actually heard that is a better option because sometimes the sheets roll otherwise.  Maybe someone else can answer that one?    







Here is your other one 3angels..


----------



## 2BoysMom

milliepie said:


> How's this?



I like the patriotic Mickey.  Does that mean the Tink one with the cruise ship wouldn't work with this design?

Thank you again for sharing your creativity!


----------



## milliepie

Oops, I was merging two different designs.  Lol.  I will get the tink with the ship done for you.


----------



## FairyGrandmother

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> These are fantastic - anyone out there who might be able to do something along these lines for me, with the following names and characters?
> 
> Nick - Stitch
> Chris - Goofy
> Kaylan - Chip and Dale
> Casi - Figment
> Mike - Baloo
> 
> And, at the risk of pushing my luck, the surfboards and the lounge chairs - same five names, for the Magic, August 22-29, 2009?
> 
> Thanks!



I just found these names and would love to have some. I am very computer illiterate and besides I am also artistly challanged. This will be my DGDs first cruise and they would love these. We will be on the Magic on June 20, 2009
the to Tortula. The Names are

Magie- Pooh
Michelle- Mickey
Bethanie- nemo
Caitlin- tinkerbell 

Magie


----------



## milliepie

2BoysMom said:


> I like the patriotic Mickey.  Does that mean the Tink one with the cruise ship wouldn't work with this design?
> 
> Thank you again for sharing your creativity!



Is that what you were wanting?


----------



## BippityBoppity

Could you make me one more pleeeeeez?
It's the one in post#72 I believe.  It's the outline of Mickey's head but it's for Christmas and in the left ear is Mickey and Minnie and on the right side there is a Christmas bow.  Please put Jeff and Janice  2009 in the center


Thank you again


----------



## cvrapclark

I've been through this wonderful thread.  I wish I was more talented in this department.  I have the desire but not the time.  I was able to put names on the beach chairs but not with the correct fonts.  I also can't figure out how to put the stuff at the top and bottom right.

We leave Wednesday sailing Thursday.  My youngest daughter just said I don't want to be on a blue chair.  She's all girl!!!  Can you please help me put Chris, Vicki, Alyssa and Peyton?  At the top "Cruisin' with Mickey" and at the bottom May 21 - 24, 2009.

If anyone has time, I'd also love the surf boards.

After my trip, I hope to have more time to figure out how you guys do this!!

Thanks, Vicki


----------



## BippityBoppity

I'm here bugging again.  I love the mickey heads in post #24.  The ones with the tiaras.  Would you also create one each for me?  One black and one pink since I can't decide which I like best.  Put "Janice" in each one.  Thank you for your kindness as I am still new and amazed with all the wonderful things out there.


Janice


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Miellipie, Thank you so much for doing up the Chip Mickey head for me!  Can you do one more?  This Donald needs to be put by the Mickey Head too!
> I'd love to know how you do this!  Can you give me a brief worded lesson?



Oh, I'm sorry I missed this.  I am not so good with giving lessons on anything, but i can try.  It would help if I knew what program you use because the tools are all different depending on which one it is.  I use Photoimpact pro and i use the magic wand tool to do it.


----------



## tjbaggott

BippityBoppity said:


> Ok, sorry to bug but I found out that you did create the beach blankets on Castaway Cay.  I knew I would eventually find the right person.  If you don't mind I would love for the deck chairs that are in post #474.  The one that has only the two chairs (mickey and minnie).  The names would be "Jeff" and "Janice"  On the life preserver I would like "Disney Wonder"  and at the bottom of the preserver our date.....December 6th-10th of 2009.
> 
> 
> A MILLION times THANK YOU!!!  I'm so excited to find this forum.  A first DC should be AWESOME!!!!  Can't wait to go!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Janice



I can help you with these designs.  I'm not the original creator of them, but the person who did create them, posted blanks at some point.  So now I can help others too.  I can do the two deck chairs, the beach blankets, and I'm not sure if it was you or someone else who had requested the Mickey and Minnie on the bellies on the beach with the ship in the background, but I also have that and will get that one done too.  I'll work on them later today (we are currently a half hour into Monday morning), (I worked till midnight today), and yes, I'm addicted to these boards!  It's the first thing I check when coming home, but now I must sleep!  Look for your photos tomorrow, here on this thread.


----------



## bdtmoult

milipie.............. can u please make the beach towels and the surfboard at castaway cay and the quate that says chillin out at castaway cay.


donald-doug


minnie-becky


mickey-troy


----------



## loveysbydesign

milliepie said:


> Is that what you were wanting?


 I'm on that cruise too...can I get one that says Hartley Family in blue to match the ship???


----------



## wink13

milliepie,

Could you do a Patriotic Mickey with February 11-14, 2010?  Disney Wonder.  Winkelmann Family.

Thanks


----------



## BippityBoppity

tjbaggott said:


> I can help you with these designs.  I'm not the original creator of them, but the person who did create them, posted blanks at some point.  So now I can help others too.  I can do the two deck chairs, the beach blankets, and I'm not sure if it was you or someone else who had requested the Mickey and Minnie on the bellies on the beach with the ship in the background, but I also have that and will get that one done too.  I'll work on them later today (we are currently a half hour into Monday morning), (I worked till midnight today), and yes, I'm addicted to these boards!  It's the first thing I check when coming home, but now I must sleep!  Look for your photos tomorrow, here on this thread.




Yes, thank you sooooo very much.  I'm so excited about decorating our door for our first disney cruise.  Hopefully I wont trash it too badly.  I do want the one with the Mickey and Minnie on their tummies on the beach with the ship in the background also.(same names and date)  You guys are FANTASTICALLY talented and we are all so very greatful to each one of you.


Janice


----------



## tjbaggott

For Bippityboppity, I've pm'd you all your designs.


----------



## tjbaggott

I've done two here, one with Julianna's whole name, and one with just Jules.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Narnia_girl

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]





I'd love to have this cute Ariel one with *Caroline* on it.

thanks.


----------



## DisneyWhirled

pjpoohbear said:


> Didn't find a general WDW blanks thread, and I know that some are doing both a cruise and free dinning.  Of course dear Donald could just be eating at one of the DCL buffets, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PJ



It could say something like....

"My four favorite words....ALL YOU CAN EAT!!!"


----------



## milliepie

Hi there.   Could you pretty please do the deck chairs that have been requested?  There are a bunch with five and I don't have the blank with the 5chairs and you do them so well


----------



## bdtmoult

does anyone have a pictrue of the slide on the disney magic


----------



## bdtmoult

i heard you can laminate the magnat pictrues then put on the magnet paper is that true


----------



## bdtmoult

can you make me the life ring that ha the american mickey in it and the date july18-july25 and the 2009and the moulton family on the side going vertical


----------



## bdtmoult

milipie i ment to put can you make me the magnet that has not ha lol


----------



## bdtmoult

how do i upload photos onto the websit for people to see the pic.


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> I've done two here, one with Julianna's whole name, and one with just Jules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you thank you! She'll love it! She's been watching this thread with me and now she wants one of everything she sees LOL. She is the only one who gets into the preplanning with me, everyone one else thinks it's too far away to get excited about.  Thanks again!


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hi there.   Could you pretty please do the deck chairs that have been requested?  There are a bunch with five and I don't have the blank with the 5chairs and you do them so well



Definately will do these.  I'll scroll back a few pages to make sure I have all the requests.


----------



## tjbaggott

bdtmoult said:


> i heard you can laminate the magnat pictrues then put on the magnet paper is that true



I laminate my magnets then put large magnet chunks on the back.  These chunks are from a package called (Create your own Photo-Magnets) that I purchased from our Dollarama dollar store.  It a thick magnet sheet that is 
6x9".  The idea for these are to print your photo, peel off the paper on the magnet, then stick your photo on.  You then cut around the photo on the magnet to create your custom magnet.  
I just cut big squares off and stick a one or more on the back of my laminated photo, depending on size.  These magnet sheets are thicker than the magnet strips you buy at craft stores.  Other disers have indicated that the magnet strips don't hold them on the doors as well.


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

tjbaggott said:


> Definately will do these.  I'll scroll back a few pages to make sure I have all the requests.



One of them is mine I think, I'll save you the trouble - names are Mike, Casi, Kaylan, Chris and Nick, no specifics as to who gets what chair.  Cruising on the Magic, August 22-29, 2009.

And if anyone can make me one of the surfboards with the same names, that'd be great too.

Thanks so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

bdtmoult said:


> how do i upload photos onto the websit for people to see the pic.



Use a photo hosting site, http://www.photobucket.com

Upload your photos to the hosting site.  Place your pointer over the graphic you want till the box with Html codes pops up.  Right click and copy that code.  Then back on the Dis board thread you want to upload the graphic to, click on the icon at the top of the dialogue box that is for inserting images (the square box with the mountain in it).  Right click and paste that HTML code into that box, then post your message, and voila, your picture shows up in the thread!   Hope I've explained it right.


----------



## tjbaggott

Narnia Girl and DisneyNewbie, I've pm'd you your graphics!  (DisneyNewBie, the one's I've pm'd you are a gift to Julianna)


----------



## bdtmoult

tjbaggott said:


> Use a photo hosting site, http://www.photobucket.com
> 
> Upload your photos to the hosting site.  Place your pointer over the graphic you want till the box with Html codes pops up.  Right click and copy that code.  Then back on the Dis board thread you want to upload the graphic to, click on the icon at the top of the dialogue box that is for inserting images (the square box with the mountain in it).  Right click and paste that HTML code into that box, then post your message, and voila, your picture shows up in the thread!   Hope I've explained it right.





thank u 1 milliontimes so muc i will use that advice


----------



## milliepie

Thank you tjbaggott you rock!




IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> One of them is mine I think, I'll save you the trouble - names are Mike, Casi, Kaylan, Chris and Nick, no specifics as to who gets what chair.  Cruising on the Magic, August 22-29, 2009.
> 
> And if anyone can make me one of the surfboards with the same names, that'd be great too.
> 
> Thanks so much!




I have a list of surfboards I'm working on right now I'll get yours done soon.


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you be able to make designs with two deck chairs for
Joe and Judy
another one for Steve and Denise
another one for Michael and Loretta
another one for Bob and Barbara
one with 3 chairs for Mickey, Minnie, and Bill
and another 3 chair one for Chris, Lacey and their little boy Bryce?
They should say "Magical Double Dip"
and November 14-21, 2009
Thank you so very much.  I know it is a lot to ask, but I can't seem to make the ones I make come out right!!
Thank you, thank you.
Barbara


----------



## tjbaggott

cvrapclark said:


> I've been through this wonderful thread.  I wish I was more talented in this department.  I have the desire but not the time.  I was able to put names on the beach chairs but not with the correct fonts.  I also can't figure out how to put the stuff at the top and bottom right.
> 
> We leave Wednesday sailing Thursday.  My youngest daughter just said I don't want to be on a blue chair.  She's all girl!!!  Can you please help me put Chris, Vicki, Alyssa and Peyton?  At the top "Cruisin' with Mickey" and at the bottom May 21 - 24, 2009.
> 
> If anyone has time, I'd also love the surf boards.
> 
> After my trip, I hope to have more time to figure out how you guys do this!!
> 
> Thanks, Vicki








[/IMG]

Let me know if I have your youngest daughter on the correct chair!


----------



## tjbaggott

Let me know if anyone isn't happy with the chair their name is on.






[/IMG]


----------



## mickeysmyhero

Hey! I am new to all of this.  I love these ideas, and I would love to make some shirts with this on the front.  I have four in my group, can someone tell me what i need to do?  Thanks in advance


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Not sure if someone did this one yet or not, but thought I'd go ahead.  Let me know if it's not the right one.






[/IMG]


----------



## bdtmoult

tjbaggott said:


> Not sure if someone did this one yet or not, but thought I'd go ahead.  Let me know if it's not the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]






yep its right thank god u did it ur the best


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> Narnia Girl and DisneyNewbie, I've pm'd you your graphics!  (DisneyNewBie, the one's I've pm'd you are a gift to Julianna)



Thank you! She's gonna love them. I think I'm gonna make her some t-shirts with them.


----------



## tjbaggott

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you be able to make designs with two deck chairs for
> Joe and Judy
> another one for Steve and Denise
> another one for Michael and Loretta
> another one for Bob and Barbara
> one with 3 chairs for Mickey, Minnie, and Bill
> and another 3 chair one for Chris, Lacey and their little boy Bryce?
> They should say "Magical Double Dip"
> and November 14-21, 2009
> Thank you so very much.  I know it is a lot to ask, but I can't seem to make the ones I make come out right!!
> Thank you, thank you.
> Barbara








[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]






[/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

mickeysmyhero said:


> Hey! I am new to all of this.  I love these ideas, and I would love to make some shirts with this on the front.  I have four in my group, can someone tell me what i need to do?  Thanks in advance


Just post a request for a specific graphic.  If you would like someone to personalize it for you, just indicate in your request exact names, dates and or pharse.  If you would like a blank to personalize yourself, just request a blank of whatever graphic you would like!  
I found the Dis boards in March, and WOW, I love it!  Wish I had known about this board for our First Disney Trip 3 years ago!


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Would you be able to make designs with four deck chairs for
Dave, Chylynn, Rebecca and Emily?

They should say "Cruisin on the Magic"
and September 26th-3rd, 2009

Thank you so very much!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





Momtotwogirls said:


> Would you be able to make designs with four deck chairs for
> Dave, Chylynn, Rebecca and Emily?
> 
> They should say "Cruisin on the Magic"
> and September 26th-3rd, 2009
> 
> Thank you so very much!


----------



## cvrapclark

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Let me know if I have your youngest daughter on the correct chair!



Thanks for all you are doing with these!! 

I hate to bug you but I like the way you've got Cruisin' at the top.  Can you fix Chris for me?  Also, it's Chris, Vicki, Alyssa and Peyton.  Peyton was the one that didn't want the blue chair but it's okay to put her there if it's too much trouble to change that last chair color.

Can you also add the apostrophe to Cruisin'?  Man, we don't ask for much, do we??

Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Sorry, guess my eyes were tired.  I did a Minnie Chair for Peyton so the kids are together on one side and mom and dad on the other.  I didn't know there is supposed to be an apostrophe on Cruisin', but perhaps thats is a difference between Canadian and American grammar?  It's been fun working on all these graphics!






[/IMG]


----------



## Momtotwogirls

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]





Wow!!!  Thank you so much!  I can't wait to surprise my family with this!  I really appreciate all of your hard work!


----------



## milliepie

Here are a couple of sets..






cvrapclark, I did two versions for you just in case the girls wanted more girly boards.


----------



## cvrapclark

WOW!!  Thank you so much!!  I tried to work on a photo I got from somewhere that has Mickey in a chair and it says Just Chillin but I just can't get it right.  I guess I don't have the right program.

I'm a court reporter and stuff like this was burned into our brains!!!  I'm thinking that the apostrophe takes the place of the "g".  

I LOVE THE SURF BOARDS TOO!!!


----------



## milliepie

Hey tjbaggott, not sure if you got these ones or not, but I don't want to miss them just in case because they are cruising soon.  "8 Magical Days"  May 23-30.  John, Cathy, Sarah, Jessica and Erica.  Thanks a million!


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

Many thanks to milliepie for the surfboards and to tjbaggott for the deck chairs.  They both look great, and the kids are getting really jazzed for this vacation.  Thanks again!


----------



## Narnia_girl

TJ: thank you so much...the Ariel scene is perfect.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Has anyone seen the Peace Love Mickey graphic???
I would love to have it saying something, but I dont know what!
We are the Johnston Family and we are cruising the Magin Oct 17th-24th
The graphic is so cute by itself but i wanted to personalize it somehow.....
Any ideas would be great!
Thanks Oh Talented ones!


----------



## bdtmoult

tjbaggott................ can u make me the pictrue that is a life ring and inside it is mickey and minnie and above them is something that says where dreams come true its post #559 can u make that were going on the magic and i would like to have the dat july 18-25. we woul love it if u made that for us


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

This stuff you guys are cranking out is fantastic, I need to learn how to do some of this myself.

I know Milliepie said she uses Photimpact Pro (any specific version?).  tjbaggott, what software are you using?  Is this stuff hard to learn?

Any guidance you could give me, as an absolute beginner mind you, would be much appreciated, as far as what software to start out on, etc.  I'd really like to give this a try.


----------



## milliepie

Not sure what version of Photoimpact, I have had it forever.  You can go to their website and download a free trial I think.  Some people use Photoshop and I believe you can get a free trial of that too on their website.  




Here is the one for Moulton Family..









And for Jeff and Janice


----------



## 2BoysMom

milliepie said:


> Is that what you were wanting?



Yes, that's it and I love it!  Thank you so much!  That deserves TWO flowers...


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you TJ!!  
Those are perfect!!
Thank you again so very much!!
Barbara


----------



## tjbaggott

Let me know if any of the info on these are not correct for your cruise.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## 3angels

Thank you so much for the surfboards and deck chairs. You guys are amazing.  I love them!


----------



## bevtoy




----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> This stuff you guys are cranking out is fantastic, I need to learn how to do some of this myself.
> 
> I know Milliepie said she uses Photimpact Pro (any specific version?).  tjbaggott, what software are you using?  Is this stuff hard to learn?
> 
> Any guidance you could give me, as an absolute beginner mind you, would be much appreciated, as far as what software to start out on, etc.  I'd really like to give this a try.



I use a program called Photo Explosion Deluxe, purchased at Costco within the past year.  It was only $31.99 here in Canada, so likely costs less in the U.S.
For some of the curved texting on graphics, and picture filled text, I used Microsoft Word Art in Word, but tonight was my last day of the trial period for that program.  I liked it though, so will look into purchasing that program.


----------



## shellfish_mickfish

tjbaggott said:


> I use a program called Photo Explosion Deluxe, purchased at Costco within the past year.  It was only $31.99 here in Canada, so likely costs less in the U.S.
> For some of the curved texting on graphics, and picture filled text, I used Microsoft Word Art in Word, but tonight was my last day of the trial period for that program.  I liked it though, so will look into purchasing that program.



O.K.  I tried Word Art and got the Disney Font with a picture in the background but the picture overlaps.  How do you get just what is inside the text?


----------



## my three girls

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Not too late at all. Thanks! However, you missed my husband John. Could you redo and add him? If not too much trouble. It looks great!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

To tjbaggott:

Could you make one for me and my family?  I thought I had posted something last week, but I can't seem to find it now.

Could is say "cruising the wonder"  Sept. 6-10, 2009
My family is quite big (13 people)

The Greer's:
Kenny
Susan
Livvy
Micah

The Melton's:
Mickey
Lana

The Days:
Wendy 
Cody
Kaylee

The Greenwoods:
Mark
Cari
Ali
Tanner

If it is too much trouble to do 13 deck chairs, could you possible make one for each family?

Thank you so much!

Susan


----------



## Krisanm67

To tjbaggott:

These are great! I am new to this and am in the process of figuring out my fish extender and magnets. I would appreciate if I could have you make some images for me too. I love the Tinkerbell sailing one! We are the McNerney's and we are on the Disney Magic on June 6th - 13th.  I was wondering if you do the individual names on various images? Thanks for all your help on this


----------



## tjbaggott

Krisanm67 said:


> To tjbaggott:
> 
> These are great! I am new to this and am in the process of figuring out my fish extender and magnets. I would appreciate if I could have you make some images for me too. I love the Tinkerbell sailing one! We are the McNerney's and we are on the Disney Magic on June 6th - 13th.  I was wondering if you do the individual names on various images? Thanks for all your help on this



There are many here on this thread that do the personalization for others upon request.  Currently I'm on board for doing the Deck Chairs, Milliepie is doing the Surf boards and life preserver designs (I"m sure she'll pick up on your request for the Tinkerbell one).  We can also post blanks for people to personalize themselves.  This thread is full of a variety of designs and back on the first page, post #3, there is a link to the Cruise and Graphics Link Part one (this one here is Part 2), which also has some awesome designs.  
Welcome to the Cruise Magnet Board!


----------



## gydell

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if any of the info on these are not correct for your cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> Not sure what version of Photoimpact, I have had it forever.  You can go to their website and download a free trial I think.  Some people use Photoshop and I believe you can get a free trial of that too on their website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one for Moulton Family..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jeff and Janice




Any chance for Scotland Mickey Head??

Scottishwee35


----------



## tjbaggott

I couldn't fit 13 Deck Chairs on the page, so I've split your group into two pages.  Let me know if this is to your liking or if you would rather each family have their own separate page.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

shellfish_mickfish said:


> O.K.  I tried Word Art and got the Disney Font with a picture in the background but the picture overlaps.  How do you get just what is inside the text?



I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.  
A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?


----------



## miker1251

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?



Some fonts have shaded areas.  The Mickey font is one of those.  In Word Art, it seems only the shaded portion of the letters is filled, not the inner portion.   Try a font without the shading and see if it works for you.  Also, once the letter is filled I have never found a way to move the picture around.


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?



Forgive my ignorance, but I'm confused here - are you talking about the name graphics such as those back on page 39 of this thread (Aaron, Jacob and Crystal (?) with Aladdin characters inside of the letters)?  I'd love to be able to make those for my family.

Is Microsfot Word Art a separate program?  In Microsoft Word, there is a WordArt function available on the drawing toolbar, but I suspect you're talking about a separate program here.  How do you get a free trial on that?

And finally, how do you download additional fonts, like the Disney fint?  And once downloaded, does it have to be parked somewhere specific in order to be accessible to Photimpact Pro, or Microsoft Word Art, or whatever?


----------



## TexDisneyMom

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?



WOW! Thanks for posting this. I tried it and it works.  My kids are going to love the fact that I now know how to do this!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but I'm confused here - are you talking about the name graphics such as those back on page 39 of this thread (Aaron, Jacob and Crystal (?) with Aladdin characters inside of the letters)?  I'd love to be able to make those for my family.
> 
> Is Microsfot Word Art a separate program?  In Microsoft Word, there is a WordArt function available on the drawing toolbar, but I suspect you're talking about a separate program here.  How do you get a free trial on that?
> 
> And finally, how do you download additional fonts, like the Disney fint?  And once downloaded, does it have to be parked somewhere specific in order to be accessible to Photimpact Pro, or Microsoft Word Art, or whatever?



Yes, I'm talking about Microsoft word.  And like you said, The Word Art Function that is in there.


----------



## milliepie

For fonts..




milliepie said:


> You need to move them into your fonts folder.  C:\Windows\Fonts. Just drag and drop the font file right into the folder.  Make sure that if the font was inside a ZIP file that you extract it from the zip archive first.  If dragging it to the folder doesn't work then right click in the fonts folder and click install new fonts.  Keep note of where you downloaded the fonts to so you can find them easier.  Hope that's not too confusing.





I made this one using PhotoImpact.  I removed the background of the letters with the magic wand tool and then I got the pictures I wanted and placed them behind the letters so it looks like they are inside.  
In word, I haven't figured out how to move them around either.


----------



## milliepie

scottishwee35 said:


> Any chance for Scotland Mickey Head??
> 
> Scottishwee35




Sure!   Do you want a blank or something on it?


----------



## Diane71969

scottishwee35 said:


> Any chance for Scotland Mickey Head??
> 
> Scottishwee35


Could you please make me one of these?  However you think best to do wording....The Guessfeld's - Diane & Larry - Disney Magic - June 13 - 20, 2009?

I'm a single Mom and I am taking my DS (Larry) to celebrate his 8th Grade Graduation so if you have anything else you can do for that I would be most appreciative!!!!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?


 I greatly appreciate you posting these directions...now I fdon't have to keep pestering the disigners everytime my kids change their mind


----------



## loveysbydesign

Does anyone have some pictures/blanks..cartoonish looking ones that I can add to a graphic I'm trying to make...that shows one of the ships?? 
I'm also looking from some graphics of Mickey or Mickey and friends on the beach/island?


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?



 Doesn't work for me at all - when I right click and than select "format Word Art", I get a dialog box with several different tabs (Colors and Lines, Size, Layout, etc.).  But I don't see an option for "Fill with photo or picture", or anything similar to that.  There are two tabs that are ghosted which I cannot select - one called Picture and one called Text Box.  I'm guessing the option I'm looking for is on the Picture tab, but I cannot figure out why that tab is ghosted for me.


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

2BoysMom said:


> I believe this image is from tjbaggot, but I would love it if I could have the name Alex on the ear.  Thank you in advance!



tj, if you have the time, could I get one of these each for Chris and Nick, and then if you have a female version, one for Kaylan?  Thanks!


----------



## loveysbydesign

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> Doesn't work for me at all - when I right click and than select "format Word Art", I get a dialog box with several different tabs (Colors and Lines, Size, Layout, etc.).  But I don't see an option for "Fill with photo or picture", or anything similar to that.  There are two tabs that are ghosted which I cannot select - one called Picture and one called Text Box.  I'm guessing the option I'm looking for is on the Picture tab, but I cannot figure out why that tab is ghosted for me.


When you click on WordArt it should being up several styles of lettering to pick from. Mine shows about 25..5X5 boxes that says WordArt in different shapes colors etc.  Click the 1st wordstyle on the top left...shows black lettering. Then when you go to format it click the fill tab..then it should offer picture as an option. That's how I just got it to work! HTH!


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

loveysbydesign said:


> When you click on WordArt it should being up several styles of lettering to pick from. Mine shows about 25..5X5 boxes that says WordArt in different shapes colors etc.  Click the 1st wordstyle on the top left...shows black lettering. Then when you go to format it click the fill tab..then it should offer picture as an option. That's how I just got it to work! HTH!



AHA!!!!

I did this and the picture filled in behind the letters...although as others here have noted, I don't know how to move the picture around behind the letters.  Still, I feel like I'm gaining on it...even if that's only an illusion.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> AHA!!!!
> 
> I did this and the picture filled in behind the letters...although as others here have noted, I don't know how to move the picture around behind the letters.  Still, I feel like I'm gaining on it...even if that's only an illusion.  Thanks for your help.




I don't know how to move the picture around behind the name either! If someone knows a trick to this please let us know!!!!


----------



## ljm23

I'm hoping the person who does the graphics where its the letters of a persons name but inside the letters ares photos of a specific character will kindly do a few for me??????

I'd like to have a couple made for our June 27 cruise if possible.

I'd like 3 in total:

The name Patty with Alice in Wonderland or Cindy theme
the name Hope with Ariel theme
the name Justine with Belle theme


It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ljm23

miker1251 said:


> It is probably different for each program.  Are you using Word, Photoshop,etc.?



How can you make the picture names in Word?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> AHA!!!!
> 
> I did this and the picture filled in behind the letters...although as others here have noted, I don't know how to move the picture around behind the letters.  Still, I feel like I'm gaining on it...even if that's only an illusion.  Thanks for your help.




I just wanted to add that ALOT of times I just keep changing the font on my pics till I get them how I want them! I also do alot of "paneled" backgrounds so that the pics don't HAVE to be spaced a certain way. You can check my name fills out here
http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/names/


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]

This is the only Girly Pirate I have (Thanks to Milliepie!)






[/IMG]


----------



## bdtmoult

tjbaggott.......... the one were u posted minnie in a pirate outfit and the mickey ears with the head band that says katiln can u make me one that says becky


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> Here is the one for Moulton Family..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> scottishwee35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance for Scotland Mickey Head??
> 
> Scottishwee35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Scotland Mickey Head just like as above..
> 
> PRESTON
> 
> FAMILY
> 
> 30th July 2010
> 
> Disney Magic
> 
> Mickey's Adventures England to Espana Cruise
> 
> 
> I would be appreciated if you do it... thanks
> 
> Scottishwee35
Click to expand...


----------



## bevtoy

loveysbydesign said:


> Does anyone have some pictures/blanks..cartoonish looking ones that I can add to a graphic I'm trying to make...that shows one of the ships??
> I'm also looking from some graphics of Mickey or Mickey and friends on the beach/island?


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I just wanted to add that ALOT of times I just keep changing the font on my pics till I get them how I want them! I also do alot of "paneled" backgrounds so that the pics don't HAVE to be spaced a certain way. You can check my name fills out here
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/names/



Were these done in Word, with Word Art?  They look great.

How do you do a "paneled" background?  And how do you add a separate pic of the character outside of the word, as you did with Mason, Dalton, Lori, and probably several others?

Thanks!

I have some Corel photo software on my PC at home - I don't even know how it got there, I guess it was on the PC when I purchased it, but I guess I'm gonna' go home tonight and take a look at what kind of functionality it offers.  Anyone at all familiar with Corel and its capabilities?

And thanks yet again to tj, for the pirate pics.


----------



## my three girls

miker1251 said:


> I have the pictures ready to send.  Is there any particular wording you would like on them?
> 
> Mike



Hi Mike. Can you post these with or without wording. We leave Saturday.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

If I have forgotten anyone please don't hesitate to give me a little nudge.


----------



## loveysbydesign

bevtoy said:


>


Thanks...does anyone have a graphic of the ship by itself with no background???


----------



## 3angels

I have another request if someone would be so kind. I would love the pic of Mickey, Goofy and Donald running towards the water{I think posted by bevtoy} with some kind of wording like My First Disney Cruise or something to that effect. I need three. I would like one for each of my son's. Maybe with their name on it also. We are cruising the Magic August 1-8 and their names are
Tyler, Austin, and Dylan. I have become Tshirt and magnet making crazy. I love this stuff! Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## bevtoy

mistake


----------



## Sand

Ok, I just all day going thru 49 pages. I can't get enough of this thread! Our family is going on our first cruise October 23-30, 2010 on DCL Magic. I have learned alot from DISBoards like fish extenders and door magnets. I hope to learn how you do the DISigns as well, so thank you for all the how to! I have confused myself on who does what but if I may request the DECK CHAIRS, BEACH BLANKETS, and SURF BOARDS. Too cute!

Peter (dad), Sandy (mom), Bianca (4) and Sophia (3). Our girls are both total princesses but also love the fairies and pooh. Tiaras on the chairs, blankets and/or surf boards?  For Peter any thing male is fine. For Sandy, minnie or lilo. Bianca likes purple and pink. Sophia likes pink and green. 

Thank you all for sharing your amazing talents!! 

the Leon family


----------



## BreezyBus

IGetAKickOutOfFlik said:


> These are fantastic - anyone out there who might be able to do something along these lines for me, with the following names and characters?
> 
> Nick - Stitch
> Chris - Goofy
> Kaylan - Chip and Dale
> Casi - Figment
> Mike - Baloo
> 
> And, at the risk of pushing my luck, the surfboards and the lounge chairs - same five names, for the Magic, August 22-29, 2009?
> 
> Thanks!



Finally found a few free minutes.  Hope these are ok.


----------



## BreezyBus

FairyGrandmother said:


> I just found these names and would love to have some. I am very computer illiterate and besides I am also artistly challanged. This will be my DGDs first cruise and they would love these. We will be on the Magic on June 20, 2009
> the to Tortula. The Names are
> 
> Magie- Pooh
> Michelle- Mickey
> Bethanie- nemo
> Caitlin- tinkerbell
> 
> Magie



Hope these are ok.


----------



## bevtoy

good work Breezybus!


----------



## BreezyBus

ljm23 said:


> I'm hoping the person who does the graphics where its the letters of a persons name but inside the letters ares photos of a specific character will kindly do a few for me??????
> 
> I'd like to have a couple made for our June 27 cruise if possible.
> 
> I'd like 3 in total:
> 
> The name Patty with Alice in Wonderland or Cindy theme
> the name Hope with Ariel theme
> the name Justine with Belle theme
> 
> 
> It would be greatly appreciated!



See if these are ok.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## miker1251

my three girls said:


> Hi Mike. Can you post these with or without wording. We leave Saturday.
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.  Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## miker1251

ljm23 said:


> How can you make the picture names in Word?




First thing is open the drawing toolbar.  This makes things easier to locate.  Ocne that is done locate and open WordArt.  The popup window will give you several styles from which to choose.  Just click on the style you prefer and hit the okay button. Another window will open that says something like "Your text here."  This is also where you choose the font you want.  The fatter the font the better (imho).  Once you have your font, and size, type in your text and hit the okay button.  At this point the text will appear on your document.  At this time you can resize the text if you desire.   Next locate the "Fill" button. It should look like a paint bucket.  Open the drop down menu and click on the "Fill effects" button.  Click on the "picture" tab at the top, then the "Select picture" button.  At this time you select the picture you want to use as fill, hit insert then okay.  Your wording should then be filled.

With WordArt you are creating a picture instead of layers like in other programs.  This does not allow you to move the fill picture once you are done.  So, it may take several attempts to get it to look like you want.
Others my have found easier ways to use WordArt.  If so, I would love to hear about it.

Mike


----------



## miker1251

I forgot to mention,  when choosing a font, I have found that shaded fonts such as "Mickey" do not work well.  The shaded portion takes the fill leaving the center the original color.


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

miker1251 said:


> Here is something a little different.



Soo cute!! thanks!! Is there anyone that can make another one? With less black ink. I don't want to use all my ink for one magnent!! I will use this for something it's so wonderful!!


my DBF 22nd birthday is on the monday that we will be on the ship. Anything with Mickey birthday would be great (maybe not with a dark background) THANKS SO MUCH!!


----------



## Narnia_girl

anyone have the Wonder logo without the white background? just a clear background so it can be inset over a colored item?

thanks


----------



## Fawn

BreezyBus said:


> See if these are ok.



Where do you get the pictures that are fillers??  Is there a blank database somewhere??


----------



## tjbaggott

Narnia_girl said:


> anyone have the Wonder logo without the white background? just a clear background so it can be inset over a colored item?
> 
> thanks



I think if anyone post the logo here, it will always have a white or other color background.  You'd have to use a program yourself that has a transparency tool, to make it disappear.


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> If I have forgotten anyone please don't hesitate to give me a little nudge.


Thank you it looks awesome!


----------



## Diane71969

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if any of the info on these are not correct for your cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Can I please get on of these?  We are going on the Disney Magic June 13-20, 2009


----------



## Diane71969

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> Didn't know if you want the flags gone too, let me know.


Can you do one of these for the Disney Magic June 13-20, 2009 Western...with thos ports and flags???????


----------



## my three girls

miker1251 said:


> Here you go.  Have a great trip.
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike! These are perfect. They're going to love them!


----------



## Narnia_girl

I've been having some fun playing around with magnet ideas for our family. 

Here's one I did for our entire family. I need to clean up the "wonder" part yet.. The three ducks worked out well for our three children, especially the middle one as our oldest son wears bandana headbands every single day. 








one I made for our daughter:







and I made this one for me, just for the fun of it... my high school's mascot was a Pirate.


----------



## milliepie

Those came out really good!

Happy Birthday Milton!











For the Leon Family










Disney Wonder minus white background.  Right click and save as.


----------



## ljm23

Thank you SOOOOOO Much!


----------



## Narnia_girl

milliepie said:


> Those came out really good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Wonder minus white background.  Right click and save as.



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Sand

The surf boards are SOOO awesome!! Thank you so much. Wow that was fast. The 4 of us are very greatful. LOVE the tiaras.


----------



## IGetAKickOutOfFlik

Thank you breesyBus for the names (Chris, Nick, Kaylan, et. al.) - exactly what I was hoping for, they look great!  Thanks again.


----------



## my three girls

Thanks tjbaggott! Looks great!


----------



## tjbaggott

I'm working on a new graphic for someone and need flags for the ports of call.  I have now found all but a flag for Castaway Cay.  Can anyone post one for there?


----------



## Narnia_girl

I borrowed a cute Mickey/Star Wars with light sabre from the other thread, but I'm looking for a cute line to go with it. It's for my son, Christian.   Any ideas?

all I can come up with is "You'll have to use the Force to get me off this ship"

eh.....


----------



## erinlees_mommie

When y'all print out the Mickey ears for the door *the ones that go up beside your stateroom number* what size do you make them ? do you stretch to fit the paper ?

I am printing things now to take...YAY  And want to get these printed so they are big enough to see


----------



## tjbaggott

erinlees_mommie said:


> When y'all print out the Mickey ears for the door *the ones that go up beside your stateroom number* what size do you make them ? do you stretch to fit the paper ?
> 
> I am printing things now to take...YAY  And want to get these printed so they are big enough to see



All I can remember is that each finished ear must be 4" or 4 1/2" (I can't remember which), from side to side at the widest part.  I know this only somewhat helpful, can anyone else elaborate?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Just wanted to post the blank for the deck chairs with a pluto chair. Someone had requested it. I am also posting their personalization so you can see how it came out.











I used the font "Guanine" for the pluto name


----------



## FairyGrandmother

BreezyBus said:


> Hope these are ok.



These are great I am sure that everyone will love them. Thank you so much.

magie


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Narnia_girl said:


> I borrowed a cute Mickey/Star Wars with light sabre from the other thread, but I'm looking for a cute line to go with it. It's for my son, Christian.   Any ideas?
> 
> all I can come up with is "You'll have to use the Force to get me off this ship"
> 
> eh.....



If it is a "I'm not leaving" shirt how about

"Leave this ship without a fight I will not"

"Leave the ship?? I have a bad feeling about this!"


----------



## GettinReadyforDisney

tjbaggott said:


> Sorry, guess my eyes were tired.  I did a Minnie Chair for Peyton so the kids are together on one side and mom and dad on the other.  I didn't know there is supposed to be an apostrophe on Cruisin', but perhaps thats is a difference between Canadian and American grammar?  It's been fun working on all these graphics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I tried to do this myself but it did not work out too well!!  Would it be too much for you to do this for me? -- Cruisin' on the Magic . . . the date is July 4-11, 2009 . . . names are (in this order) . . Ron, Alycia, Georgia, Harrison  . . . or you can change the order of the last two names.

Thanks to everyone for the endless help and creativity!


----------



## shellfish_mickfish

tjbaggott said:


> I'm assuming this is to make the Name Decoations with the pictures inside each letter?  If I can remember the steps correctly (as I can no longer open my Word program, trial over), Once you have your letters on the page, put your cursor on the letter, right click, then select from the drop down menu, "Format Word Art" or "Format" (not sure exactly what it says other than format.
> A window will pop up, then just look around on that till you find something that indicates "Fill with photo or picture".  It's pretty easy to figure out from there.  The only thing I haven't figured out is how to move the picture around so the right parts show through the letters.  If anyone else here knows the "HOW TO" for that, can you post it here?



Thank You, Thank You, THANK YOU!!!!  This is exactly what I was looking for!  My 2 DD's will be so excited for me to show them done and ready for our 1st cruise!  Thank You, Thank You, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## milliepie

Let me know if this is okay.  I might have to email you a bigger copy.  









I made these a bit Christmasy for you Bev.


----------



## bevtoy

tjbaggott said:


> I'm working on a new graphic for someone and need flags for the ports of call.  I have now found all but a flag for Castaway Cay.  Can anyone post one for there?


----------



## milliepie

Here is the sunset one for you.     Oops, I meant to pm this to you, let me know if you see this.


----------



## wdwmomof6

milliepie said:


> Those came out really good!
> 
> Happy Birthday Milton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Leon Family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Wonder minus white background.  Right click and save as.




I love the surfboards.  Is there any chance you could make one with 8?  Our info.  Cruisin the Magic Aug 22, 2009- Aug 29, 2009 
Family Name- The Crain's
individual names:  John- dad
                         Donna-mom
                         Lauren
                         Lindsey
                         Sara
                          Mary Fran
                          Caroline
                          Johnny

thanks in advance for whatever you can come up with


----------



## bevtoy

Those are cool Milliepie, can you put Kate and Anna on one and Jeff and Bev on the other?  they will love them! (We have separate rooms so I get to do 2 doors!)




milliepie said:


> Let me know if this is okay.  I might have to email you a bigger copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these a bit Christmasy for you Bev.


----------



## 2BoysMom

Hi Guys-
  I was reading someone's TR and she had quite a collection of magnets which she would change daily.

  Anyway, there is one that I like, and I was wondering if someone could duplicate it for me (if that's appropriate).

  It's the one above the cabin number.  It looks like a license plate with Minnie that says DO U DIS.  I love that as an explanation of why we do what we do!!!

Here is a pic:





Thanks, Donna


----------



## Sccrmnky2005

milliepie said:


> Those came out really good!
> 
> Happy Birthday Milton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks soo much this is perfect!!!!


----------



## pamrob

milliepie said:


> Let me know if this is okay.  I might have to email you a bigger copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made these a bit Christmasy for you Bev.



Oh, I love the seven chairs.  Could I get one with Mark, Pam, Marisa, Clare, Paige, Grace and Audrey?  We'll be on the Magic.


----------



## Fivepin

BreezyBus said:


> Finally found a few free minutes.  Hope these are ok.



Wow-a figment one.  My middle son and I love figment.  Can I get:
Judy-with Figment
Zachary-with Figment


Thank you so much


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## erinlees_mommie

tjbaggott said:


> All I can remember is that each finished ear must be 4" or 4 1/2" (I can't remember which), from side to side at the widest part.  I know this only somewhat helpful, can anyone else elaborate?




Thanks...So I am guessing that I can't print them both out on the same piece of paper ? 

THANKS again


----------



## BreezyBus

2BoysMom said:


> Hi Guys-
> I was reading someone's TR and she had quite a collection of magnets which she would change daily.
> 
> Anyway, there is one that I like, and I was wondering if someone could duplicate it for me (if that's appropriate).
> 
> It's the one above the cabin number.  It looks like a license plate with Minnie that says DO U DIS.  I love that as an explanation of why we do what we do!!!
> 
> Here is a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Donna



I think that is Telynn's design.  She is on the Creative Design Thread.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1810324&highlight=license&page=58


----------



## Sand

tjbaggott said:


> Here's a new Disign I made for someone.  I had some fun learning how to use 3 different programs, a bit of each one was used to make this, plus thank you to Milliepie, for the "Disney Magic" Text cut out!
> Anyhow, the person it was created for, loved it, so I thought I'd post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Looks great!


----------



## tjbaggott

erinlees_mommie said:


> Thanks...So I am guessing that I can't print them both out on the same piece of paper ?
> 
> THANKS again




Here, I found this info on another thread. *"The stateroom port hole on the door measures 7.5 inches in diameter.  If you print the Mickey ears posted below, in full size, you can fit them both on one paper as long as you have designated in the printer settings that you want it printed in Landscape format (instead of portrait), and they should then fit the port hole perfectly."* 

I myself have not done this yet, but this is the info I'll be using.  I suggest cutting out a 7.5 inch diameter circle then test your ears to see if they fit nicely.








[/IMG]


----------



## ~Piglet~

milliepie said:


>



Milliepie, I love this disign! do you have a blank copy to share and the name of the font you have used? I would like to make some up for our holiday next year and it will save me requesting lots of names 

Also is it possible for you to do me a 'sunset' picture like post #756 with the names Alison and Dave, and the date 16th - 20th May, 2010 and the ships name changed to the Wonder? (with the dates before the month rather than after).

Thanking you in advance


----------



## milliepie

Here are some completed requests.  If anything needs to be changed or you want names in different places or anything added/removed please let me know.  Hope everyone is having a great day!  P.S.  that turned out really well tjbaggott!


----------



## loveysbydesign

bevtoy said:


>


Can anyone add a small picture of the ship on the left of the picture near the sunset?? I can't seem to find a graphic of just the ship to  add!


----------



## milliepie

Is this the one you wanted it on?


----------



## tjbaggott

Like this?






[/IMG]


----------



## loveysbydesign

Thanks guys! Perfect!!!


----------



## loveysbydesign

milliepie said:


> Is this the one you wanted it on?


Is there any way to get the top image without the white around it???


----------



## milliepie

Here's another pic I have you might like.


----------



## milliepie

Forgot to add the sunset pic


----------



## 2BoysMom

BreezyBus said:


> I think that is Telynn's design.  She is on the Creative Design Thread.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1810324&highlight=license&page=58



Thank you for this!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

tjbaggott said:


> I couldn't fit 13 Deck Chairs on the page, so I've split your group into two pages.  Let me know if this is to your liking or if you would rather each family have their own separate page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




These are great!!  But I was thinking about it over the last few days and wonder if you wouldn't mind making one for each family?  I was thinking of making t-shirts and the family thing would be great!

Thanks so much!
Susan


----------



## tjbaggott

tinkerbelle21 said:


> These are great!!  But I was thinking about it over the last few days and wonder if you wouldn't mind making one for each family?  I was thinking of making t-shirts and the family thing would be great!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Susan



Definately, I can do that.  I will jump on it first thing tomorrow!  The T-shirt thing is a great idea!  I was looking at different T-shirt transfers tonight at Wallmart, but when my 16yr old DS found out one of the shirts would be for him, he said "NO WAY".  Hmmmm, I'll have to come up with a disign that is totally boy and totally him!


----------



## pamrob

milliepie said:


> Here are some completed requests.  If anything needs to be changed or you want names in different places or anything added/removed please let me know.  Hope everyone is having a great day!  P.S.  that turned out really well tjbaggott!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet and so fast.  However, I need one tiny correction.  Clare's name is spelled with no i.
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie thank you for the great magnets!


----------



## milliepie

~Piglet~ said:


> Milliepie, I love this disign! do you have a blank copy to share and the name of the font you have used? I would like to make some up for our holiday next year and it will save me requesting lots of names
> 
> Also is it possible for you to do me a 'sunset' picture like post #756 with the names Alison and Dave, and the date 16th - 20th May, 2010 and the ships name changed to the Wonder? (with the dates before the month rather than after).
> 
> Thanking you in advance



I used the Moonstar font for the name Adam, but there is a font called Razzle Dazzle that works very well with it too.


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie thank you for the great magnets!



Thank you for liking my designs enough to request them!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

tjbaggott said:


> Definately, I can do that.  I will jump on it first thing tomorrow!  The T-shirt thing is a great idea!  I was looking at different T-shirt transfers tonight at Wallmart, but when my 16yr old DS found out one of the shirts would be for him, he said "NO WAY".  Hmmmm, I'll have to come up with a disign that is totally boy and totally him!



I have a 19yr old niece and 16 yr old nephew coming!  I am still making them wear the shirts!

Thanks again!


----------



## wdwmomof6

milliepie said:


> Here are some completed requests.  If anything needs to be changed or you want names in different places or anything added/removed please let me know.  Hope everyone is having a great day!  P.S.  that turned out really well tjbaggott!




Thank you for the Crain family surfboards.  The kids are going to love it.


----------



## milliepie

> You are so sweet and so fast.  However, I need one tiny correction.  Clare's name is spelled with no i.
> 
> Thanks!!




So sorry!  Here is the new one.


----------



## Diane71969

wdwmomof6 said:


> Thank you for the Crain family surfboards.  The kids are going to love it.


Thank you for the Stingray Magnet it looks AWESOME!


----------



## ljm23

I am so impressed with the creative folks on this forum!   I try to do some of this stuff and it looks like it was done by a 1'st grader!  Kudos to all of you!


----------



## bevtoy

ljm23 said:


> I am so impressed with the creative folks on this forum!   I try to do some of this stuff and it looks like it was done by a 1'st grader!  Kudos to all of you!



Thats how my stuff looks too!  But I do have a awesome collection of blank graphics.


----------



## 2BoysMom

bevtoy said:


> Thats how my stuff looks too!  But I do have a awesome collection of blank graphics.



Ok, here's the knucklehead question from a total novice.  You say that you have blank graphics... but then how do you put the names/words on the blank graphics?  Are there special programs that do this?

This is the part that totally amazes/confuses me...  In my eyes you are all GENIUSES!


----------



## BreezyBus

Fivepin said:


> Wow-a figment one.  My middle son and I love figment.  Can I get:
> Judy-with Figment
> Zachary-with Figment
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Sure,


----------



## Disney Fans

BreezyBus said:


> Sure,




Seeing all these different kinds of disney letters!!
How can I make these letters?  Thanks!
They are so much fun!


----------



## bevtoy

I have a program but its very lame compared to what Milliepie and tjbaggott
and some of the others have.  Its Print Workshop 2007 and I do not recommend it.  I dont know the names of their programs but they have some great features.




2BoysMom said:


> Ok, here's the knucklehead question from a total novice.  You say that you have blank graphics... but then how do you put the names/words on the blank graphics?  Are there special programs that do this?
> 
> This is the part that totally amazes/confuses me...  In my eyes you are all GENIUSES!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

bevtoy said:


> Thats how my stuff looks too!  But I do have a awesome collection of blank graphics.



Not so Bev! Your graphics were why I even started getting into this!


----------



## loveysbydesign

*I'm so excited I just have to share some things I've made thanks to other disigners here on the board! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us here on the disboards!

I have borrowed some of their graphics and my kids helped me to disign their own!* 






























_A big thank you to the disigners whose ones I haven't posted here too...we are using some for shirts, some for tote bags and some for cruise magnets!_


----------



## loveysbydesign

Also forgot to add that I fear I have been bitten by some type of disign bug-lol!


----------



## Krisanm67

For some reason I can't figure out how to make all these. I got one made for me by milliepie, Thanks Milliepie!!, But I was hoping to get some with individual names. I like the ones that the picture is within the letters. They were on another thread a while ago, but not anymore. I've tried to figure it out, follow instruction, gone on other sites. I am just computer challenged and will be lucky to pring them out on our magnets and t-shirts. If I can't do individual names I will just do Disney Magic June 6th - 13. I have all McNerney's in my group and one Kirkland, so I didn't really just want to do only McNerney on the t-shirts (ok for the magnet on my door though). I was imagining the t-shirts with each persons name inside plain mickey ears on the front and then the pirate group, beach chairs, or beach Micky, for the back with the date (if beach chairs then first names too). I hope I'm explaining myself well here.  I was hoping someone could help me out  Here is our information:  Disney Magic June 6 - 13 Eastern 

Travel Party

Kristine (or Kris)
Matt
Don
Mary
Joe
Kellie
Ryan

Any help - making them, directions, guidelines is greatly appreciated


----------



## bevtoy

Wow you have done very well!



loveysbydesign said:


> *I'm so excited I just have to share some things I've made thanks to other disigners here on the board! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us here on the disboards!
> 
> I have borrowed some of their graphics and my kids helped me to disign their own!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A big thank you to the disigners whose ones I haven't posted here too...we are using some for shirts, some for tote bags and some for cruise magnets!_


----------



## casacoco

I would like a design to iron on t shirts for our cruise: a small logo for the front and something bigger on the back. For the back i was thinking a picture of the Magic with "I'm on a Boat" and the date May 30 - June 6, 2009.
For the front, maybe the waves with the mouse ears or the mouse ear shape from the cruise logo- i think i saw that on page one or two of this thread.
Thank you so much. Y'all are great!


----------



## bevtoy

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Not so Bev! Your graphics were why I even started getting into this!



Thank you Rhonda!   When I see what everyone is doing on this thread I am just amazed.  I need to quit being cheap and upgrade my self to a new program.   I would like to know what types of programs everyone else is using and how well they like it.  I really dislike the one I have now its 2 years old and I was never very happy with it but the good ones are fairly expensive.

On another note M & M's now have Disney graphics available on the ir candy at the website but its definitely $$$$

I have Office Word but still cant figure out how to fill in words with pictures.


----------



## milliepie

I would LOVE to have Photoshop but since it costs way too much for me right now, I use PhotoImpact Pro.  It does what I need it to do.  It is complicated at first, but a little experimenting and now I'm halfway there to figuring out the whole thing.  I love using this to make the names with pics inside too because unlike Word or publisher I can move the pic around inside, use more than one pic and play with it a bit more.  I can't really compare it to anything else though because I've never used anything else.  

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## ljm23

bevtoy said:


> Thank you Rhonda!   When I see what everyone is doing on this thread I am just amazed.  I need to quit being cheap and upgrade my self to a new program.   I would like to know what types of programs everyone else is using and how well they like it.  I really dislike the one I have now its 2 years old and I was never very happy with it but the good ones are fairly expensive.
> 
> On another note M & M's now have Disney graphics available on the ir candy at the website but its definitely $$$$
> 
> I have Office Word but still cant figure out how to fill in words with pictures.



I just learned this myself.   In MS word you make sure you have can see the wordart toolbar (VIEW -> Toolbars -> wordart )
Then up on the toolbars you'll see an A tilted on it's right side.   Double click it.     You'll get a popup of different wordart styles, select one and you'll get a popup letting you enter the word you want and select the font you want  (try BaloonDExtBol or something like that with some girth) then hit ok and your word shows up.   Click on it to select then right click and select "Format Word Art"
On the popup click on the color they have there and select "fill effects".    Another popup will have tabs at the top one of which is "picture".   Click it and at the bottom click select picture to indicate which picture you want inside the letters.   Hopefully you can take it from there. 
Hope that helps, it's fun once you figure it out!


----------



## missdani416

WOW is all I can say.  Very creative stuff here.  I hope to up my posts(I'm new here) so I can post a link to an image I am trying out for our magnet.  On our last cruise I just made a scrapbook page for each of our doors but I am inspired to go all out next time.....Thank you all for sharing your talents....ps when can I post a picture in my post?


----------



## missdani416

Hope these are the right size!?!  I was thinking of adding their names to the pics for a door magnet..what do you think?  Everyone needs pixie dust!


----------



## Fivepin

loveysbydesign said:


> *I'm so excited I just have to share some things I've made thanks to other disigners here on the board! Thank you so much for sharing your talent with all of us here on the disboards!
> 
> I have borrowed some of their graphics and my kids helped me to disign their own!*



These are great.  My middle son was watching over my shoulder and he just loves Chip N Dale.  So I was wondering if I could get this one for him with no text.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Fivepin

BreezyBus said:


> Sure,



Thank you Thank you.  He loves it!!!  Quick question..if I want to use it for a t shirt would it be best to put a border around this or cut each letter out individually?


----------



## Krisanm67

missdani416 said:


> Hope these are the right size!?!  I was thinking of adding their names to the pics for a door magnet..what do you think?  Everyone needs pixie dust!





These are great!!


----------



## missdani416

Thank you very much Kristine.  I just noticed 13 days until your trip, hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

missdani416 said:


> Hope these are the right size!?!  I was thinking of adding their names to the pics for a door magnet..what do you think?  Everyone needs pixie dust!




Love these! Great work....I think their names on them would be great too!!


----------



## PoohJen

Beautiful designs, everyone!

I have never been successful in downloading the Disney font.  I just got a new computer, and am willing to give it one more shot.  Does anyone know a safe site to download this font from?

TIA!


----------



## tjbaggott

PoohJen said:


> Beautiful designs, everyone!
> 
> I have never been successful in downloading the Disney font.  I just got a new computer, and am willing to give it one more shot.  Does anyone know a safe site to download this font from?
> 
> TIA!



I use the following site to download all my Disney fonts from:

http://i-love-disney.com/downloads/disney-cartoon-fonts/

1. Click on the font you want to download
2. Save it to a file on your computer
3. Once downloaded, go directly to that file
4.  This site downloads it in True style font, not a zip file, so in another window, open your fonts folder.
5. Here's where mine is ( open COMPUTER, then open C:, then open WINDOWS, then open FONTS.
6. You should now have two windows open, one with the fonts folder, and one with the newly downloaded font.
7. Drag and drop the downloaded Font (should be a box with the letter T in it and the name of the font below that box) into your fonts folder.
8.  Now in any of your programs for which you can change the font, your new font should be there.

If you download from a site that gives the font to you in a compressed Zip format, you will need to unzip it first then drag and drop into the fonts folder.
Hope I explained this correctly.


----------



## PoohJen

Thanks for the explicit directions - it worked!!!! Hopefully I'll be able to access it from Photoshop Elements!


----------



## skiingwife

Okay, I downloaded a Disney font.  Now how do I put words on a picture?  I have a picture that I opened with microsoft picture manager.  What's next?


----------



## Krisanm67

I did it, it is now downloaded onto my computer and in my windows! Thanks for the detailed instructions and link to the fonts


----------



## wdwmomof6

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



Could I please get this design with 
Disney Magic
August 28, 2009
and these names: 
John, Donna, Lauren, Lindsey, Sara, Mary Fran, Caroline, Johnny

thanks so much in advance


----------



## ljm23

wdwmomof6 said:


> Could I please get this design with
> Disney Magic
> August 28, 2009
> and these names:
> John, Donna, Lauren, Lindsey, Sara, Mary Fran, Caroline, Johnny
> 
> thanks so much in advance



WOW, I'd LOVE one of these too with:
Mike
Laurie
Justine
Michael

But the names on the towels rather than the other stuff so they show up better.   Great design!

Magic Western June 27-July 4

Thanks in advance!!!!!1


----------



## Fivepin

PoohJen said:


> Beautiful designs, everyone!
> 
> I have never been successful in downloading the Disney font.  I just got a new computer, and am willing to give it one more shot.  Does anyone know a safe site to download this font from?
> 
> TIA!


I got most of mine from http://www.dafont.com

Hope that helps


----------



## ~Piglet~

milliepie said:


> Forgot to add the sunset pic




Thanks Milliepie it's a lovely pic, but please can you change the date from 2009 to 2010 and also add the date underneath the 'Disney Wonder' too? many thanks for the blank 'Sorcerer Mickey' head


----------



## Sand

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



May I please have this design also with:
Disney Magic
October 29, 2010
Peter (dad)
Sandy (mom)
Bianca (older daughter)
Sophia (younger daughter)

Any way to make it girly would be appreciated. Can "Leon" be put on over the sandcastle door? Just a thought.

Thank you so much!!
The Leon Family


----------



## flrickd

wdwmomof6 said:


> Could I please get this design with
> Disney Magic
> August 28, 2009
> and these names:
> John, Donna, Lauren, Lindsey, Sara, Mary Fran, Caroline, Johnny
> 
> thanks so much in advance



My wife loves this could we get one with Rick, Brenda & Becca?


----------



## Sand

PoohJen said:


> Beautiful designs, everyone!
> 
> I have never been successful in downloading the Disney font.  I just got a new computer, and am willing to give it one more shot.  Does anyone know a safe site to download this font from?
> 
> TIA!



As others have suggested, da-font.com and i love disney.com are great. I also like mickeyavenue.com. They have a list of the fonts used by Disney EVERYWHERE. Once you have the name of the font you like, you can get it, most of the time, from dafont. MickeyAve has some free fonts also. I really like their EPCOT fonts. DisneyExperience.com has free Disney fonts and icons. Careful, the icons can be addicting! I can tell you my folders are adorable. 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## milliepie

~Piglet~ said:


> Thanks Milliepie it's a lovely pic, but please can you change the date from 2009 to 2010 and also add the date underneath the 'Disney Wonder' too? many thanks for the blank 'Sorcerer Mickey' head



Quick fix.


----------



## misha

missdani416 said:


> Hope these are the right size!?!  I was thinking of adding their names to the pics for a door magnet..what do you think?  Everyone needs pixie dust!



Those are wonderful!  Did you do them yourself?  Where did you get the tink graphic?


----------



## TexDisneyMom

misha said:


> Those are wonderful!  Did you do them yourself?  Where did you get the tink graphic?




I want to know this too! I would love to make some of these.


----------



## missdani416

Thank you Texas Mom and Misha!  I got the clipart from disney-clipart.com. I right clicked on the image I wanted and chose save as and saved it in my photos.  I then opened it up in my Microsoft editing software and had to "cut out" the tink as it was on a white background  I used the edge finder tool for this.  Then I cut and copied the tink into my photo. I added the pixie dust using photoshop brushes. Sorry for the poor instuctions, I am not so good with it. I will try to explain better and PM you both.


----------



## milliepie

You explained that very well I think.  It's cute how just a little detail can add so much magic to a picture.  It looks great!  

Here is a tinkerbell with no background and a bit of pixie dust for those who are unable to do so.  I have just tink with no pixie dust and a couple more in my photobucket too if anyone needs.    I know it looks kind of funny, but it comes out better on a picture or dark background.   Right click and save as.


----------



## ~Piglet~

Well here goes, i've been able to add text to photo's etc but I decided to see if I could make a simple design myself.  I used a blank Mickey and added Milliepie's Tink, (erased most of the stars) then added my DD's name.

I'll attempt to post it (never posted a photo before either )


----------



## missdani416

Allison, that looks great!  Thanks for posting the Tink Mippiepe, much easier.  All the signs on here are so creative, not sure we will have much door showing...I want them all!


----------



## DISFamily18

Well, I'll join the fun. 

Could we get the character pirate map with the following names and dates?

The Bradley Family

Cruising on the Wonder
June 14-18, 2009

and the following names on the Mickey pirate logo in the water bubble.

Reid
Kathleen
Brent
William

Is it possible to put the names in the left ear and the DCL logo in the right?
That would look really cool.

Thanks in advance. It's fun looking at all the creative ideas you guys have come up with.


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Have any of you seen the Princess signatures in clip art form ? I found some stickers and I am trying to make them work..but they are so tiny from the picture that I saved it is hard making them look right when I get them bigger...I want to print them out


----------



## miker1251

DISFamily18 said:


> Well, I'll join the fun.
> 
> Could we get the character pirate map with the following names and dates?
> 
> The Bradley Family
> 
> Cruising on the Wonder
> June 14-18, 2009
> 
> and the following names on the Mickey pirate logo in the water bubble.
> 
> Reid
> Kathleen
> Brent
> William
> 
> Is it possible to put the names in the left ear and the DCL logo in the right?
> That would look really cool.
> 
> Thanks in advance. It's fun looking at all the creative ideas you guys have come up with.




Got the map for you.  Have a great time.

Mike


----------



## DISFamily18

WOW!! that was quick.
Thank you so much.


----------



## djd7292

Does anyone have pics of the cabana massages or Wide Side teen excursion on CC? A friend & I are doing the massages while the teens are on their adventure.

TIA!!


----------



## milliepie

erinlees_mommie said:
			
		

> Have any of you seen the Princess signatures in clip art form ? I found some stickers and I am trying to make them work..but they are so tiny from the picture that I saved it is hard making them look right when I get them bigger...I want to print them out




Maybe these are big enough?  Also, here is a link to where someone has all of the signatures she has gotten from the characters. 

http://lamarmo.com/davisreno/characters.htm


----------



## ibouncetoo

I LOVE the deck chairs.  After looking at 50 plus pages it appears that you can select particular character chairs for the sign. If that's the case, can one of you make one for me with the following:

Mickey chair - Jose
Minney chair - Peggy
Pluto chair - Jackie  (the Pluto with paw prints)
Lilo chair - Dianne  (yes, two 'n's)
Daisy chair - Jill
Donald chair - Paul

with Cruisin' the Magic at the top.

If you have to use a pre-set blank let me know as I may have to 'reassign' the order of the names (I swear, grown siblings can be more pickey than anybody's kids.)

Thanks a great big bunch!

.


----------



## lynnivey

Me too!  I'm creatively challenged and this is our first DCL cruise and I want to surprise everyone with magnets.....

I love the empty beach chairs as well, so if someone would please fix me 2, I would be forevery grateful!

I need one with the following:

Donald Duck chair - Lynn
Daisy Duck chair - Lindsey
Mickey Mouse chair - Garrett
Goofy chair - Nicholas

The other one would be:

Mickey chair - Wesley
Minnie chair - Melissa
Mickey chair - Carson

We're sailing the Magic from June 13-20.

Thank you so much in advance and thank a soldier on this Memorial Day!

Lynn


----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie




----------



## erinlees_mommie

Here is the image that I used  Perfect for all the siggys of the Princesses


----------



## erinlees_mommie

milliepie said:


> Maybe these are big enough?  Also, here is a link to where someone has all of the signatures she has gotten from the characters.
> 
> http://lamarmo.com/davisreno/characters.htm



Thanks  that one was much better than the one I found yesterday! They weren't all pixely *is that a word..LOL* when I erased the background and put them on a new one and stretched them to the size I needed.
I erased the background and shared them all on here and the picture that I used..PERFECT MATCH !!! 
THANKS


----------



## jbm02

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady




Wow - LOVE this one.  Do you by any chance have it "in blank"?  Not craft or computer savvy here.
Thanks!!!


----------



## jbm02

I just spent the last day going through all the awesome graphics (when I should be doing some work that I brought home....).  But boy, do I desperately need help.  I tried to fill in the blank ones and well... it was pitiful.   Can anyone help with graphics??  I loved the chair one above but thought that 8 chairs might get lost on a t shirt.  Maybe the treasure map one??

I'd like to use the graphics to make some t-shirts for our first day onboard.  Here is what I thought of including:

Keating and Mulvey Family Cruise
Magic August 15-22, 2009

Names are: Sean, Jude, Kevin and Tess
                Dan, Janice, Brendan and Anna

Also, can anyone help with the Mickey patriotic one for a door magnet for our cabin (The Mulvey's)?  
Thanks so much!!
Jude


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Here you go ... Hope you like it


----------



## jbm02

erinlees_mommie said:


> Here you go ... Hope you like it



Thanks so much - I love it. And I'm gonna use it.   (just going to take off the "thank you" since I'm the one in the military...tthis is my "goodbye" cruise for our family...)  
But it wasn't the one I was talking about - this one was a buoy with a patriotic mickey head inside of it...I'm trying to find it but there are so many pages to the thread - can't remember what page I saw it on!!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jbm02 said:


> Thanks so much - I love it. And I'm gonna use it.   (just going to take off the "thank you" since I'm the one in the military...tthis is my "goodbye" cruise for our family...)
> But it wasn't the one I was talking about - this one was a buoy with a patriotic mickey head inside of it...I'm trying to find it but there are so many pages to the thread - can't remember what page I saw it on!!



I haven't seen that one  Sorry 
We are military too  Sorry that it is a goodbye cruise for the family..ours is a welcome home one.
Good luck finding it and enjoy your cruise


----------



## milliepie

I'll get the Mickey Patriotic one done for you and post it later today.   They are all in my photobucket if you want to look through that too.


----------



## milliepie

For the Mulvey Family..  My dh recently got back from Afghanistan and our Dec cruise will be our "welcome home" and our first cruise.  Have a great time!


----------



## ibouncetoo

ibouncetoo said:


> I LOVE the deck chairs.  After looking at 50 plus pages it appears that you can select particular character chairs for the sign. If that's the case, can one of you make one for me with the following:
> 
> Mickey chair - Jose
> Minney chair - Peggy
> Pluto chair - Jackie (the Pluto with paw prints)
> Lilo chair - Dianne (yes, two 'n's)
> Daisy chair - Jill
> Donald chair - Paul
> 
> with *Cruisin' the Magic* at the top.
> 
> If you have to use a pre-set blank let me know as I may have to 'reassign' the order of the names (I swear, grown siblings can be more pickey than anybody's kids.)
> 
> Thanks a great big bunch!
> 
> .


 

Edited to add.  I'd like it to say *Crusin' the Magic 2009* (with the 00 being the Mickey circles).

Thanks!


----------



## jbm02

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Just thought I would check again if anyone had a good graphic for the Peace Love Mickey
I would love to get it personlized somehow with The Johnston Family
But I havnt been able to find a graphic that is not hand made by someone on paintshop!


----------



## djd7292

Millipie ~ Can I please request the "girly" surboards (w/tinkerbell) from thread #669 with the following names:

Jayde
Deb
Diane
Larry

Disney Magic June 13- 20, 2009

TIA
Deb


----------



## ljm23

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!


Hey, does anyone have this design "blank"?


----------



## miker1251

jbm02 said:


> I just spent the last day going through all the awesome graphics (when I should be doing some work that I brought home....).  But boy, do I desperately need help.  I tried to fill in the blank ones and well... it was pitiful.   Can anyone help with graphics??  I loved the chair one above but thought that 8 chairs might get lost on a t shirt.  Maybe the treasure map one??
> 
> I'd like to use the graphics to make some t-shirts for our first day onboard.  Here is what I thought of including:
> 
> Keating and Mulvey Family Cruise
> Magic August 15-22, 2009
> 
> Names are: Sean, Jude, Kevin and Tess
> Dan, Janice, Brendan and Anna
> 
> Also, can anyone help with the Mickey patriotic one for a door magnet for our cabin (The Mulvey's)?
> Thanks so much!!
> Jude



Here are a couple maps from which to choose. If you would like any changes, let me know.  Have a great trip.

Mike


----------



## m_kasch

milliepie said:


> Forgot to add the sunset pic



Milliepie -- This is beautiful!!  Could you make one for me with the names Tim & Mary, and our date is September 24-27, 2009?  That would be awesome.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Narnia_girl

Here are some other magnets I've been working on. I've tried to taylor them to my family and our specific hobbies, habits, etc.... I sure hope the faith ones don't violate the religious post rules. Our faith is as much a part of our lives as our hobbies. 


Made this one for my husband. he's more concerned about money than I am (and he's smarter about it, too   )







also for hubby:










My son's real name is Andrew but everyone calls him Sunshine, and he plays guitar:





For my daughter, not really happy with the wording yet:






Our son, Christian, has asthma. He saw this, got the joke and thought it was funny. 





















Christian is a drummer:









on this one I had to use COPPERplate font....get it COPPERplate? 









for our anniversary


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Narnia_girl said:


> Here are some other magnets I've been working on. I've tried to taylor them to my family and our specific hobbies, habits, etc.... I sure hope the faith ones don't violate the religious post rules. Our faith is as much a part of our lives as our hobbies.
> 
> 
> Made this one for my husband. he's more concerned about money than I am (and he's smarter about it, too   )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also for hubby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son's real name is Andrew but everyone calls him Sunshine, and he plays guitar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my daughter, not really happy with the wording yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our son, Christian, has asthma. He saw this, got the joke and thought it was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian is a drummer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this one I had to use COPPERplate font....get it COPPERplate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for our anniversary



Funny about the Sunshine one  My DD's middle name is actually Sunshine.I got so much grief over it from people telling me that she would be made fun of when she is older by kids at school.I don't know why...I think it is a wonderful name and fits her to a T !

Enjoy your cruise!!!
I know I can't wait till this coming Saturday..I am already dreading coming back home..LOL


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ljm23 said:


> Hey, does anyone have this design "blank"?



Check the link in my sig


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

jbm02 said:


> Wow - LOVE this one.  Do you by any chance have it "in blank"?  Not craft or computer savvy here.
> Thanks!!!



Check my photobucket! Link is in my sig!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Narnia_girl said:


> Here are some other magnets I've been working on. I've tried to taylor them to my family and our specific hobbies, habits, etc.... I sure hope the faith ones don't violate the religious post rules. Our faith is as much a part of our lives as our hobbies.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
Click to expand...


----------



## lynnivey

I'm creatively challenged and this is our first DCL cruise and I want to surprise everyone with magnets.....

I love the empty beach chairs , so if someone would please fix me 2, I would be forevery grateful!

I need one with the following:

Donald Duck chair - Lynn
Daisy Duck chair - Lindsey
Mickey Mouse chair - Garrett
Goofy chair - Nicholas

The other one would be:

Mickey chair - Wesley
Minnie chair - Melissa
Mickey chair - Carson

We're sailing the Magic from June 13-20.

Thank you so much in advance!!
Lynn


----------



## jbm02

miker1251 said:


> Here are a couple maps from which to choose. If you would like any changes, let me know.  Have a great trip.
> 
> Mike




WOW!!  They look great.  
Thanks!!!!!!!
Jude


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Has anyone printed the lime green Mickey on their computer? I tried and it isn't lime green..LOL 
That is about the only thing that didn't print true to the color on the screen? Any suggestions short of going to Home Depot? 
I THINK I have some lime green card stock .. And wonder if I can print just the outline in black on it somehow?

THANKS


----------



## jbm02

erinlees_mommie said:


> Funny about the Sunshine one  My DD's middle name is actually Sunshine.I got so much grief over it from people telling me that she would be made fun of when she is older by kids at school.I don't know why...I think it is a wonderful name and fits her to a T !



ErinLees
Maybe I'm "dating" myself here but - "Sunshine" has been a favorite name since watching the movie "Sunshine" back when I was little (you know - the one with the old Joh Denver theme... I think I was 7 when I saw it) In fact, my nickname for my DD09 is Sunshine!! (but adding Sunshine to Theresa Patricia Giovanna just didn't fit!! LOL. )
As someone named "Jude" (I'd be able to afford a Cat 1 if I had a dime every time someone sang out "Hey Jude" to me!), having a semi-different name is fun!!
Kudos to giving her a wonderful name!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

I'll soon be getting The Deck Chairs done for those that requested them and don't have them yet.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Sand

Looks great! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sand

I hope to see more!! Can't wait. I do the same, incorporating our Christian faith into our Disney hobby.


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

My husband and I are going to be celerating our 15th anniversary on Nov 4th. We will be going on our first Disney cruise (my husbands first cruise ever and my 2nd cruise. I went on a RC cruise with my mom back in 1991). We will be going on the Wonder Nov 1st-5th. We are also going to be staying at the Poly the three days before the cruise and The Beach Club the three days after the cruise. I was wondering if anyone could give me any ideas for magnets/t-shirts as this is all new to me. Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

Tim and Mary 










Jayde, Deb, Diane & Larry 










For the peace love Mickey, what design were you looking for exactly?  I have these but I'm not sure if they are the right ones that you wanted.


----------



## milliepie

MinnieMouses1969 said:


> My husband and I are going to be celerating our 15th anniversary on Nov 4th. We will be going on our first Disney cruise (my husbands first cruise ever and my 2nd cruise. I went on a RC cruise with my mom back in 1991). We will be going on the Wonder Nov 1st-5th. We are also going to be staying at the Poly the three days before the cruise and The Beach Club the three days after the cruise. I was wondering if anyone could give me any ideas for magnets/t-shirts as this is all new to me. Thank you!



I know Rhonda has a cute one for anniversary in her photobucket.  My husband and I will also be celebrating our 15 year soon and I had made these.  I have another cute one that I can't find right now in all my files, but when I do I'll post it.   







Our two favorite Villians


----------



## djd7292

Milliepie ~ Thank you so much! I finally figured out how to add letters to the blank graphics but for some reason the surfboards didn't turn out as perfect as the ones you do.

Thanks again!
Deb


----------



## casacoco

Milliepie,
could you make a design with the DCL logo mouse ears that says,
    "I'm on a Boat"
      Disney Magic 
May 30 - June 6, 2009
The words could be inside the ears or out or a combo of both. I bow to your creativity. If you have a better idea for a design, please share.
Thank you, thank you, thank you


----------



## brucechase

Maybe someone here can do better with these.  I started with the pearl then removed it and then tried to make ears out of the sun.  I'm not sure that I like it.


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

milliepie said:


> Tim and Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde, Deb, Diane & Larry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the peace love Mickey, what design were you looking for exactly?  I have these but I'm not sure if they are the right ones that you wanted.



The pink Peace Love Mickey is great!
Could I have it personalized with "The Johnston Family" (on top)
and Cruising the Magic (on the bottom)
Thank you so much!


----------



## Sand

Hi Milliepie! What font did you use to spell Diane (surfboards: Jayde, Deb, Diane and Larry) ?
Thanks, 
Sandy


----------



## erinlees_mommie

jbm02 said:


> ErinLees
> Maybe I'm "dating" myself here but - "Sunshine" has been a favorite name since watching the movie "Sunshine" back when I was little (you know - the one with the old Joh Denver theme... I think I was 7 when I saw it) In fact, my nickname for my DD09 is Sunshine!! (but adding Sunshine to Theresa Patricia Giovanna just didn't fit!! LOL. )
> As someone named "Jude" (I'd be able to afford a Cat 1 if I had a dime every time someone sang out "Hey Jude" to me!), having a semi-different name is fun!!
> Kudos to giving her a wonderful name!!!



The reason her name is Erinlee is my middle name is Erin and hubby's is Lee.And our nickname for each other is Sunshine  so it fit together all very nicely...BUT it is one of those names you can't be mad and say sternly !!

HERE'S TO COOL NAMES 
Mine being Dulcie ....


----------



## bevtoy

I really like the sunset mickey!




brucechase said:


> Maybe someone here can do better with these.  I started with the pearl then removed it and then tried to make ears out of the sun.  I'm not sure that I like it.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Sand said:


> Hi Milliepie! What font did you use to spell Diane (surfboards: Jayde, Deb, Diane and Larry) ?
> Thanks,
> Sandy



Hi, I'm not Milliepie but the font is called Hole-Hearted! It is such a cute font isn't it!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

brucechase said:


> Maybe someone here can do better with these.  I started with the pearl then removed it and then tried to make ears out of the sun.  I'm not sure that I like it.




I think it looks great!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MinnieMouses1969 said:


> My husband and I are going to be celerating our 15th anniversary on Nov 4th. We will be going on our first Disney cruise (my husbands first cruise ever and my 2nd cruise. I went on a RC cruise with my mom back in 1991). We will be going on the Wonder Nov 1st-5th. We are also going to be staying at the Poly the three days before the cruise and The Beach Club the three days after the cruise. I was wondering if anyone could give me any ideas for magnets/t-shirts as this is all new to me. Thank you!


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

Milliepie,
Thank you! The one of Mickey and Minnie is very cute. Minnie is one of my favorites along with Pooh and Beauty and the Beast. I love the one you made for Tim and Mary also. Do you think that there would be a way to personalize the Mickey sunset one?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MinnieMouses1969 said:


> Milliepie,
> Thank you! The one of Mickey and Minnie is very cute. Minnie is one of my favorites along with Pooh and Beauty and the Beast. I love the one you made for Tim and Mary also. Do you think that there would be a way to personalize the Mickey sunset one?



Hi, I have several anniversary type ones in my photobucket if you would like to look through it! Hope you like the Mickey/Minnie one I did!


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


Thank you, that is so cute. I showed it to my husband and he liked it also.


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hi, I have several anniversary type ones in my photobucket if you would like to look through it! Hope you like the Mickey/Minnie one I did!


I would love to look at them. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MinnieMouses1969 said:


> I would love to look at them. How would I go about doing that?



The link below is the link to one of my Photobucket accounts..there are several "couples" graphics on that page!

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/?start=360


----------



## erinlees_mommie

Has anyone printed the lime green Mickey on their computer? I tried and it isn't lime green..LOL
That is about the only thing that didn't print true to the color on the screen? Any suggestions short of going to Home Depot?
I THINK I have some lime green card stock .. And wonder if I can print just the outline in black on it somehow?

THANKS


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

Thank you! I just noticed it. It's been a long day


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

erinlees_mommie said:


> Has anyone printed the lime green Mickey on their computer? I tried and it isn't lime green..LOL
> That is about the only thing that didn't print true to the color on the screen? Any suggestions short of going to Home Depot?
> I THINK I have some lime green card stock .. And wonder if I can print just the outline in black on it somehow?
> 
> THANKS



I haven't tried to print it but am kinda surprised...is it green but just not "lime"? You may end up having to do the cardstock thing??? Sorry I can't help!


----------



## erinlees_mommie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I haven't tried to print it but am kinda surprised...is it green but just not "lime"? You may end up having to do the cardstock thing??? Sorry I can't help!




Thanks for the reply..
It is like a dark green..I wonder if it is because my ink is low ? But I would think the other things wouldn't print true color ... 
On my screen it is the neon green/lime green..LOL I would say printed it is a hunter or forest green ? 

Thanks again..BLAH Last minute procrastinating me


----------



## lvrodmic

Rhonda,

I have gone through your Photobucket album and absolutely LOVE the things you have done especially the beach chairs.  I was wondering if you could do one for my granddaughter and myself.  I am taking her on "The Wonder" July 12-16, 2009 for her sixteenth birthday.  I would like the chairs to say Mama and the second one to say Taylor.  The title to say Cruisin the Wonder July 12-16, 2009.  I would be so grateful to you.


----------



## milliepie

Here are a few more filled requests.

Bob and Julie.  Sorry, I don't know if you still wanted any more.  I personalized the Mickey and Minnie that I had put up for you earlier and found the one that I had.  Lots to coose from.  And your Sunset pic.  


















For Lynn, one set of chairs.  








I'm on a boat Request:








Peace, Love, Mickey:


----------



## milliepie

Narniagirl you did a great job with your magnets! 
I also love what you did with the sunset brucechase! 
Maybe you are right about almost being out of ink Erinlees_mommie I printed out a lime green and it was fine.    Good luck, I hope you figure it out soon! 


Here is one more request filled.

Cruisin' the magic 2009:


----------



## miker1251

brucechase said:


> Maybe someone here can do better with these.  I started with the pearl then removed it and then tried to make ears out of the sun.  I'm not sure that I like it.



I like them.  After a little play, one more to add to collection-


----------



## Sand

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hi, I'm not Milliepie but the font is called Hole-Hearted! It is such a cute font isn't it!



Hi Rhonda! I am a big fan of your DISigns!! Thank you for your reply. Yes, it is very cute. Just downloaded the font from dafont.com. 

All the DISigners are SO talented you all have inspired me to jump on the design band wagon. Had some Best Buy coupons and gift certificates so I bought Photo Impact Pro last weekend. I think Milliepie said she used that one. I have had a lot of fun just playing and learning how to use it. I have 2 high energy toddlers and my brain needs a creative outlet during my down time. You know somewhere between 2 and 4 am! 

Just wanted to put a thought out there, and I don't know if this has been done. Would a DISigner start a thread of how to, just the basics? Don't want to put anyone out of business! I don't think that is possible.


----------



## MinnieMouses1969

Milliepie,
Thank you so much those are so cute. I appreciate it.
Rhonda or Milliepie,
Would you be able to personalize the one with just the Mickey and Minnie Chair for me? 
Thank you!


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> Here are a few more filled requests.
> 
> Bob and Julie.  Sorry, I don't know if you still wanted any more.  I personalized the Mickey and Minnie that I had put up for you earlier and found the one that I had.  Lots to coose from.  And your Sunset pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lynn, one set of chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a boat Request:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace, Love, Mickey:


Could I please get the same boat request except with the Dates June 13- 20 PLEASE???


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:


> Hi Rhonda! I am a big fan of your DISigns!! Thank you for your reply. Yes, it is very cute. Just downloaded the font from dafont.com.
> 
> All the DISigners are SO talented you all have inspired me to jump on the design band wagon. Had some Best Buy coupons and gift certificates so I bought Photo Impact Pro last weekend. I think Milliepie said she used that one. I have had a lot of fun just playing and learning how to use it. I have 2 high energy toddlers and my brain needs a creative outlet during my down time. You know somewhere between 2 and 4 am!
> 
> Just wanted to put a thought out there, and I don't know if this has been done. Would a DISigner start a thread of how to, just the basics? Don't want to put anyone out of business! I don't think that is possible.




Hi there!

Not sure if you've ventured over, but there is a DISign forum you would love.  They have stickies with design tips and lots of people who can help you with any questions you might have.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

I know what you mean about down time   When my dh is away and the kids are in bed I find my inner peace by creating new things.  Some things I just add words to, but most of the stuff I do I like to start from scratch.  I like to take pictures and re-create them or make my own entirely.  I also like the challenge and If I can't find something I always try to make it. It is like meditation for me LOL..


----------



## Diane71969

Does anyone have the Small T-Rex picture?


----------



## Waltworshiper

Milliepie,
Would you be able to personalize 2 of your disigns for me?  I would love the Mickey sunset with The Obuchowski's Aug 29-Sept 5, 2009 for us, and then for my stepson and wife The DCL cruise logo Mickey head with the ship in the corner, Jason and Brittany, Our First Cruise, Aug 29-Sept 5, 2009.  Also if you are feeling creative, they just found out they are pregnant with their first child,  she will be 23 weeks when we cruise(whew she just made it on).  Is there anything you can come up with for that?  From someone who is very computer disign illiterate, I thank you for all your help and wonderful disigns.


----------



## milliepie

More filled requests.  Have a great time everyone!


----------



## Fire14

Could I have this picture with Danny and Juli celebrating 7 Magical Years.

Thanks.


----------



## Fire14

Also this one with Danny and Juli September 23-October4, 2009 No resort.


----------



## ibouncetoo

milliepie said:


> Here is one more request filled.
> 
> Cruisin' the magic 2009:


 

Millie, thank you SO MUCH.  This is just great!  Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## toddlerhouse

milliepie said:


> Narniagirl you did a great job with your magnets!
> I also love what you did with the sunset brucechase!
> Maybe you are right about almost being out of ink Erinlees_mommie I printed out a lime green and it was fine.    Good luck, I hope you figure it out soon!
> 
> 
> Here is one more request filled.
> 
> Cruisin' the magic 2009:




Could you do this with:Cruising the Magic 
Todd, Brenda, Seth, Jenna, Grandma, Larry and Sheila
June 13-20, 2009 

Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

Waltworshiper said:
			
		

> Milliepie,
> Would you be able to personalize 2 of your disigns for me? I would love the Mickey sunset with The Obuchowski's Aug 29-Sept 5, 2009 for us, and then for my stepson and wife The DCL cruise logo Mickey head with the ship in the corner, Jason and Brittany, Our First Cruise, Aug 29-Sept 5, 2009. Also if you are feeling creative, they just found out they are pregnant with their first child, she will be 23 weeks when we cruise(whew she just made it on). Is there anything you can come up with for that? From someone who is very computer disign illiterate, I thank you for all your help and wonderful disigns.



I made a couple of baby aboard signs for you.  Hope it's in line of what you were looking for.


----------



## jbm02

I've been going through the thread on this and need help.  We'd like to create some magnet graphics but have no idea how to start.  We've looked at the various photobucket pages (awesome!!) but don't know how to do the lettering, move characters around, etc etc.  Is there a thread that tells a newbie how to do this??
Thanks
Jude


----------



## miker1251

jbm02 said:


> I've been going through the thread on this and need help.  We'd like to create some magnet graphics but have no idea how to start.  We've looked at the various photobucket pages (awesome!!) but don't know how to do the lettering, move characters around, etc etc.  Is there a thread that tells a newbie how to do this??
> Thanks
> Jude




Hi Jude!

So much depends upon the program you are using.  I would suggest a Google search like "Photoshop Elements tutorial".  Just substitute your program for Photoshop Elements.  

Mike


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Thank you so much Millie for the Peace Love Mickey with our family name! I love it!!!


----------



## lvrodmic

Rhonda,

I have just spent a long time looking at all of your photos.  You have done such a wonderful job for everyone and I think I can speak for everyone when I say how much we appreciate it.

I am taking my granddaughter on the cruise for her 16th bday and I loved the photo you had of "celebrating at sea".  I know I have already asked to have the beach chairs but is it possible for me to have this one with "Happy 16th Birthday Taylor".  My other question is "Can you post my two on your photobucket so I can order them both and put them in her birthday card.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## Waltworshiper

Milliepie,
The pregnancy ones are great, and thank you for the other 2.  Since they've never been on a cruise before, I am planning on decorating their door and making them some tshirts up.  Can I be a royal pain and ask for you to personalize a couple more of your disigns.  I checked your photo bucket and would like to make shirts for pirate night with our names on them, I need 7.  Can I get 2 of the Mickey ears with Minnie dressed as a pirate with the names Sharon, and Brittany, then 2 of the pirate Stitch ones with Mark, and John on them, 2 of the Pirate Mickey swinging on the rope with Jason and Walt on them, then 1 of the pirate Mickey standing with his sword with Matt on it.  We are not going until Aug 29th, so please feel free to take your time.  I feel bad asking for so many.
Thanks again for all your help


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

lvrodmic said:


> Rhonda,
> 
> I have just spent a long time looking at all of your photos.  You have done such a wonderful job for everyone and I think I can speak for everyone when I say how much we appreciate it.
> 
> I am taking my granddaughter on the cruise for her 16th bday and I loved the photo you had of "celebrating at sea".  I know I have already asked to have the beach chairs but is it possible for me to have this one with "Happy 16th Birthday Taylor".  My other question is "Can you post my two on your photobucket so I can order them both and put them in her birthday card.  Thank you so very much.



Hi, I have posted your graphics on my photobucket, I hope you enjoy them.

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/

 Hugs on such an awesome gift for your granddaughter!

I did two different ones of the deck chairs so that you could choose whichever one you would like!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

New blank!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Milliepie, what is the name of the font you used on your Mickey and Minnie in the rain graphic? I love it!

I, too, thought that the baby on board graphics looked great!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Diane71969 said:


> Does anyone have the Small T-Rex picture?



Diane, are you looking for the small trex from Toy Story?






This is all I have


----------



## Diane71969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Diane, are you looking for the small trex from Toy Story?


The little rectangular one for the T-REX Rest. in DTD.

Also do you have anything that you can do for my 40th Birthday?  I had seen a Minnie Mouse with a 40th Birthday message and a cake but now I can't find it.  And also my son's (Larry) 14th Birthday - maybe something with Goofy and football?

Thanks!
Diane


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Diane71969 said:


> The little rectangular one for the T-REX Rest. in DTD.
> 
> Also do you have anything that you can do for my 40th Birthday?  I had seen a Minnie Mouse with a 40th Birthday message and a cake but now I can't find it.  And also my son's (Larry) 14th Birthday - maybe something with Goofy and football?
> 
> Thanks!
> Diane



I can definitly do something for you guys for the birthdays...I am still not sure about the trex you are looking for..sorry!


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

Diane71969 said:


> The little rectangular one for the T-REX Rest. in DTD.
> 
> Also do you have anything that you can do for my 40th Birthday?  I had seen a Minnie Mouse with a 40th Birthday message and a cake but now I can't find it.  And also my son's (Larry) 14th Birthday - maybe something with Goofy and football?
> 
> Thanks!
> Diane








is this maybe what you're looking for Diane?


----------



## milliepie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Milliepie, what is the name of the font you used on your Mickey and Minnie in the rain graphic? I love it!
> 
> I, too, thought that the baby on board graphics looked great!




Thanks Rhonda!  The name of the font is Words of Love, so cute!


----------



## Diane71969

♥disneygirl♥;32023584 said:
			
		

> is this maybe what you're looking for diane?


thank you!


----------



## Diane71969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I can definitly do something for you guys for the birthdays...I am still not sure about the trex you are looking for..sorry!


Thank You!  I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Krisanm67

How do you do these name images?  My kids LOVE them and I really want to make some for their magnets and front of their t-shirts. I finally got the hang of adding names on top of images and made some door magnets for the adults. Milliepie made me a group image for our t-shirts. But I'm hoping to do a few of these too. In case someone can do it easily here are the ones we want to have:  Kellie - Tinkerbell and Ryan - Pooh Bear Thanks!! 



BreezyBus said:


> Hope these are ok.


----------



## Krisanm67

I forgot to thank Baggott, she made me an image too, with the lawnchairs 



Krisanm67 said:


> How do you do these name images?  My kids LOVE them and I really want to make some for their magnets and front of their t-shirts. I finally got the hang of adding names on top of images and made some door magnets for the adults. Milliepie made me a group image for our t-shirts. But I'm hoping to do a few of these too. In case someone can do it easily here are the ones we want to have:  Kellie - Tinkerbell and Ryan - Pooh Bear Thanks!!


----------



## toddlerhouse

Could someone do the deck chairs for me? I am not sure who specifically to ask. 

Cruising the Magic

Todd, Brenda, Seth, Jenna, Grandma Frances (or just Grandma), Larry, Sheila

June 13-20, 2009

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

I was working on a list I  have and yours was one of them.  Here  you go.  Have fun!


----------



## toddlerhouse

Thank you so much! I wasn't sure I had posted in the right place.


----------



## milliepie

you're in the right place, its good to check up once in a while too because it moves so fast requests can get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## milliepie

Waltworshiper said:


> Milliepie,
> The pregnancy ones are great, and thank you for the other 2.  Since they've never been on a cruise before, I am planning on decorating their door and making them some tshirts up.  Can I be a royal pain and ask for you to personalize a couple more of your disigns.  I checked your photo bucket and would like to make shirts for pirate night with our names on them, I need 7.  Can I get 2 of the Mickey ears with Minnie dressed as a pirate with the names Sharon, and Brittany, then 2 of the pirate Stitch ones with Mark, and John on them, 2 of the Pirate Mickey swinging on the rope with Jason and Walt on them, then 1 of the pirate Mickey standing with his sword with Matt on it.  We are not going until Aug 29th, so please feel free to take your time.  I feel bad asking for so many.
> Thanks again for all your help



Hello, I posted your requests here.  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/ 

 If you don't like the font colors or font style let me know and I can change them for you.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Krisanm67 said:


> How do you do these name images?  My kids LOVE them and I really want to make some for their magnets and front of their t-shirts. I finally got the hang of adding names on top of images and made some door magnets for the adults. Milliepie made me a group image for our t-shirts. But I'm hoping to do a few of these too. In case someone can do it easily here are the ones we want to have:  Kellie - Tinkerbell and Ryan - Pooh Bear Thanks!!



I would be glad to fix the names for you if you want me to, but they would be different backgrounds? Still Tink and Pook but different pics behind the words.

If you would like to try it yourself you can go back a few pages in this thread and find the instructions for making them in WORD!


----------



## DISFamily18

Would like to make 2 more requests if possible.

Could we get the following names for our magnets:

William / in Stitch
Will/ in Stitch
Brent/ in Star Wars
Reid/ in Musafa(if available) mickey mouse if not
Kathleen/ in Minnie

Would also like a Wonder Itinerary

Nassau
Cataway Cay
At Sea
Port Canaveral

June 14-18, 2009

Thanks for the help,

Reid


----------



## Sand

milliepie said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Not sure if you've ventured over, but there is a DISign forum you would love.  They have stickies with design tips and lots of people who can help you with any questions you might have.  http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
> 
> I know what you mean about down time   When my dh is away and the kids are in bed I find my inner peace by creating new things.  Some things I just add words to, but most of the stuff I do I like to start from scratch.  I like to take pictures and re-create them or make my own entirely.  I also like the challenge and If I can't find something I always try to make it. It is like meditation for me LOL..




Thank you for you advice Milliepie! Your work is awesome!!  I googled and also picked up some tips from the forum you suggested; the links are no longer active on the tutorials Baloo suggested but I was still able to find plenty on google. I played around with Word from the directions on this thread, but like others said, you can't move the background. 

Milliepie or Rhonda: (for the filled names) Do you use digital scrapbook paper for the background? What font do you think is best? The main problem I am having now is erasing the outer parts of the name. I still trying to find the erase background button or how to successfully cut out the image. I will get it soon or later.

Anyway, if there is a tutorial, I am board!

Thanks for all the great advice,
Sandy


----------



## milliepie

Oops, I just asked what program you were using and It's right in front of my face LOL.  Not sure how to work word, someone else will have to help with that one.  I only make candybar wrappers on word, but I use my other program for the names.  As far as fonts anything big and bold where you can see the picture easier.  Are you filling the word with the picture or putting it on toop?  There is a way to fill the word with the picture so you don't have to cut out the image.  Is that what you mean? 


And here's another design I came up with for Pirate night.  I used a pic of the pirate pins and erased the characters so I could use the background then I added my own characters.


----------



## Sand

I've used Word (word art) and filled with digital scrapbook paper. If it is has a large print or picture (with a face) then it could look awkward. I tried filling with one character jpegs/clipart. It usually came out dorky becuase I couldn't reposition the letter or word (name). Last weekend I bought Photo Impact Pro (had coupons) and have learned about layering and merging but still can't get the outside part to disappear. I am still working my way thru the Photo Impact instruction book and reading online tutorials. I am just getting anxious and want to learn everything yesterday.


----------



## skiingwife

Milliepie - Another awesome design!  Could you please do one of the Pirates - Rockin the Caribbean for the Disney Magic?


----------



## milliepie

Already done!  It's in my photobucket.  Click the pic for full size.








Sandy right?  In photoimpact the easiest way is to start with transparent background.  Go to file, new image and select transparent as the background and your page size.  Type in the name you want to fill.  Then go to edit, fill and choose the pic you want to use.  

If you have the image on a white background use the magic wand tool.  On the right panel select the tool.  Click on the background until the area you want to remove is completely filled.  Right click, invert, copy and paste onto a transparent background.  Let me know if that works for you.


----------



## SJSH Mom

Does anyone one have one with Uncle Scrooge?


----------



## tjbaggott

Do the Font Colors look ok?






[/IMG]


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Great new magnets TJBaggot and Milliepie!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

DISFamily18 said:


> Would like to make 2 more requests if possible.
> 
> Could we get the following names for our magnets:
> 
> William / in Stitch
> Will/ in Stitch
> Brent/ in Star Wars
> Reid/ in Musafa(if available) mickey mouse if not
> Kathleen/ in Minnie
> 
> Reid



If no one is working on the names I will be glad to, I don't have any itineraries though.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I would be glad to fix the names for you if you want me to, but they would be different backgrounds? Still Tink and Pook but different pics behind the words.
> 
> If you would like to try it yourself you can go back a few pages in this thread and find the instructions for making them in WORD!


----------



## Krisanm67

Thank you so much!  I love them, you did a great job. Sorry I wasn't on earlier to let you know that I wouldn't mind different pooh, tink pics in the names - I'm glad you went ahead and did them - they are perfect. I love that Tinkerbell is laughing too The kids will love them (I'll show them in the morning).



rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Krisanm67 said:


> Thank you so much!  I love them, you did a great job. Sorry I wasn't on earlier to let you know that I wouldn't mind different pooh, tink pics in the names - I'm glad you went ahead and did them - they are perfect. I love that Tinkerbell is laughing too The kids will love them (I'll show them in the morning).
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like them! Also, if you like the Tink laughing one I do a "laughing all the way to Castaway Cay" graphic that you can see in my photobucket...regular account page 1 or 2 you should see it!
Click to expand...


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fire14 said:


> Could I have this picture with Danny and Juli celebrating 7 Magical Years.
> 
> Thanks.



I will try to post your requests today (Friday)!


----------



## lvrodmic

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hi, I have posted your graphics on my photobucket, I hope you enjoy them.
> 
> http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/
> 
> Hugs on such an awesome gift for your granddaughter!
> 
> I did two different ones of the deck chairs so that you could choose whichever one you would like!



Rhonda,

All I can say is WOW!  I absolutely love the pictures.  I can't believe you did them so quickly.  I was so glad to see them on your photobucket account.  I ordered them immediately so I could have them for the card I am giving her when we get on the ship.  I cannot thank you enough for the beautiful job you did.  

I hope you know how much you are appreciated by all of us.


----------



## tjbaggott

I can do an itinerary for you, what is your FAMILY name?




DISFamily18 said:


> Would like to make 2 more requests if possible.
> 
> Could we get the following names for our magnets:
> 
> William / in Stitch
> Will/ in Stitch
> Brent/ in Star Wars
> Reid/ in Musafa(if available) mickey mouse if not
> Kathleen/ in Minnie
> 
> Would also like a Wonder Itinerary
> 
> Nassau
> Cataway Cay
> At Sea
> Port Canaveral
> 
> June 14-18, 2009
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> 
> Reid


----------



## Diane71969

milliepie said:


> Already done!  It's in my photobucket.  Click the pic for full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy right?  In photoimpact the easiest way is to start with transparent background.  Go to file, new image and select transparent as the background and your page size.  Type in the name you want to fill.  Then go to edit, fill and choose the pic you want to use.
> 
> If you have the image on a white background use the magic wand tool.  On the right panel select the tool.  Click on the background until the area you want to remove is completely filled.  Right click, invert, copy and paste onto a transparent background.  Let me know if that works for you.


Can you please help me Milliepie???  I am trying to get this image so I can have it made on a tshirt but the company needs the image to be in jpg format and the following guidelines:

Apparel 150ppi
horizontal: 2100 x 1800 pixels = 14" x 12" 

The images you upload will be converted to 150ppi (pixels per inch) if they arent already at this resolution. This means every 150 pixels in your image will become 1 inch when printed. For example, if you submit a 1200 pixel by 1500 pixel image for an apparel product, it will be printed at 8" by 10". (1200 pixels table divided by 150 pixels/inch = 8 inches, 1500 pixels tableided by 150 pixels/inch = 10 inches.)


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## Fire14

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>


 Looks great except the "e" needs to be dropped on my name. 

Thank you so very much for all you do.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Sorry about that!


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's the Intineray for Reid (DISFamily18).  If you want your family name at the top, let me know it and I can add that.






[/IMG]


----------



## Waltworshiper

milliepie said:


> Hello, I posted your requests here.  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Names/
> 
> If you don't like the font colors or font style let me know and I can change them for you.



They were great, once again thank you for helping out!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## catkwan

Could you do this with:Cruising the Wonder 
Vanessa, Catherine, Eric
June 25-28, 2009 

Thanks so much


----------



## tjbaggott

catkwan said:


> Could you do this with:Cruising the Wonder
> Vanessa, Catherine, Eric
> June 25-28, 2009
> 
> Thanks so much



Which graphic would you like?


----------



## milliepie

I couldn't resist making a collection of the princess baby on board signs to go along with the Tink and Jasmine ones I put up earlier.  I still want to make Belle and Snow White.


----------



## catkwan

tjbaggott said:


> Which graphic would you like?



Can I have the Intineray one for the Vanessa, Catherine and Eric (our names at the top).

Wonder Itinerary

Nassau
Cataway Cay
Port Canaveral

June 25-28, 2009

Thanks.


----------



## jkburns

Could you please do a four-day Wonder intinrary with

The Burns Family

on the top and the dates

August 30 - September 3, 2009



Thanks!


----------



## lynnivey

Could I please get the name Nicky with the Star Wars background??  My 5 year old would love this.  

Thanks so much!

Lynn


----------



## Melissa R

I'm not sure who to ask, so I'll just post my request here....

We finally told the kids today about our September cruise.  Boy it's been hard to keep that a secret since November!

So to start getting ready, I'd be so appreciative if I could have a graphic of the deck chairs with our names and dates!  I would usually just try to put together my own images, but I can't begin to do anything with that one, so I'm asking for help on that one. 

We'll be on the Magic, so whatever wording you have for that (Crusin' the Magic is what I think I've seen).   September 19-26

We are the Reed family - I'm not sure if there's a place for the family name or not...we don't need it.  

Jim
Melissa
James
Logan

(Melissa is the only girl.)

Thanks so much in advance to whomever may be able to help with this.  And obviously there's no hurry since we still have months!


----------



## pamrob

milliepie said:


> So sorry!  Here is the new one.



I haven't been on the boards for a few days.  Almost missed it. Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## jkburns

Thank you so very much!!

Kevin


----------



## Disney Nana 4

I am not ver computer literate, so How do you get these wonderful images off the computer? Thanks, Sue...sailing March 13,2010


----------



## tjbaggott

Melissa R said:


> I'm not sure who to ask, so I'll just post my request here....
> 
> We finally told the kids today about our September cruise.  Boy it's been hard to keep that a secret since November!
> 
> So to start getting ready, I'd be so appreciative if I could have a graphic of the deck chairs with our names and dates!  I would usually just try to put together my own images, but I can't begin to do anything with that one, so I'm asking for help on that one.
> 
> We'll be on the Magic, so whatever wording you have for that (Crusin' the Magic is what I think I've seen).   September 19-26
> 
> We are the Reed family - I'm not sure if there's a place for the family name or not...we don't need it.
> 
> Jim
> Melissa
> James
> Logan
> 
> (Melissa is the only girl.)
> 
> Thanks so much in advance to whomever may be able to help with this.  And obviously there's no hurry since we still have months!




I've pm'd you your Deck Chairs!


----------



## ppiew

Could I get two of the deck chair pix?
One with:  Ron, Beth, Emily

One with:  Melissa, Easton

Thank you so much


----------



## ErinCJmom

We are going on our first cruise next month!!  I really want to make some magnets for our door and have a question....I've gone to photobucket and seen a lot of blank images to edit for yourself.  Is it okay to take these and edit them with my family's names....I don't want to "take" something that doesn't belong to me!!  Could someone please tell me any "do's and don'ts" of using images for my own!

Thanks!
Chris 

First Disney Cruise July 11-18.....7 day Western....can't wait!!!


----------



## milliepie

The blanks are there for anyone to use as they please.  Some people make requests because they are unable to do them on their own, but if you can do it yourself have fun!


----------



## tjbaggott

ppiew said:


> Could I get two of the deck chair pix?
> One with:  Ron, Beth, Emily
> 
> One with:  Melissa, Easton
> 
> Thank you so much



What Ship are you cruising on, and what are your cruise dates?


----------



## Diane71969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I can definitly do something for you guys for the birthdays...I am still not sure about the trex you are looking for..sorry!






Diane71969 said:


> The little rectangular one for the T-REX Rest. in DTD.
> 
> Also do you have anything that you can do for my 40th Birthday?  I had seen a Minnie Mouse with a 40th Birthday message and a cake but now I can't find it.  And also my son's (Larry) 14th Birthday - maybe something with Goofy and football?
> 
> Thanks!
> Diane



We're you able to come up with something for Larry's 14th Birthday?


----------



## ppiew

tjbaggott said:


> What Ship are you cruising on, and what are your cruise dates?



We are on the Wonder, April 1,2,3  2010


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## ppiew

Many MANY thanks. Sure wish I knew how to do this stuff!  You are great!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Diane71969 said:


> We're you able to come up with something for Larry's 14th Birthday?



I totally forgot! Did you get your minnie one? I will go ahead and post them here just in case! Let me know if you need changes!


----------



## catkwan

Could I get the deck chair pix?
with : Eric, Catherine, Vanessa
Wonder
June 25 - 28, 2009


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Here are a few more that I've been playing with.  






















































ohhhhh, and my photobucket you can all play in...


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Great Graphics up above!  I will use some of those in my scrapbooking! Thanks for posting them!
I would love to play in your photobucket, but it's a private album and password protected.


----------



## bevtoy

Wow!





Pumba's Dad said:


> Here are a few more that I've been playing with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh, and my photobucket you can all play in...


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

tjbaggott said:


> Great Graphics up above!  I will use some of those in my scrapbooking! Thanks for posting them!
> I would love to play in your photobucket, but it's a private album and password protected.



All of these are great!!! I too couldn't get into your photobucket!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

Great blanKs. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## milliepie

Those are great Ramon!  Ditto on the photobucket.


----------



## LC30

Pumba's Dad said:


> Here are a few more that I've been playing with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhhh, and my photobucket you can all play in...



I love these.  Thank you for sharing!  Especially the last one with the penguins.  My DS loves penguins.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Ramon's photobucket is now open to the public!!!


----------



## Diane71969

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I totally forgot! Did you get your minnie one? I will go ahead and post them here just in case! Let me know if you need changes!


Those look great!  Thank you so much!  Larry will love his once I put it on the door and surprise him with it!  Thanks again - You are great at what you do.  I wish I could learn how to do all of this!!!!

Thanks again!
Diane


----------



## LC30

Does anyone have this for Disney Magic?






Could you help me do one with Disney Wonder with the date that says Sept 20-24, 2009 and one for Disney Magic with date that says Sept 5 - 12, 2009?  Or show me how to do it?  

Thank you.


----------



## Disney Nana 4

These pics are awesome!!!Someone has talent!!!!How do you print the pics off when they are customized? Thanks, Sue


----------



## tjbaggott

Disney Nana 4 said:


> These pics are awesome!!!Someone has talent!!!!How do you print the pics off when they are customized? Thanks, Sue




Right click on the personalized (or blank) graphic that you want, click "Save Picture As", then save to a file on your computer.  From there you use any printing or graphics program you have to print it off on whatever kind of paper you want to use (ie: regular paper then laminate, cardstock paper, then laminate and stick magnets on the back of, or Magnetic sheets).


----------



## bevtoy

Ramon your family pic looks so nice!  Disneyworld?


----------



## milliepie

LC30 said:


> Does anyone have this for Disney Magic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you help me do one with Disney Wonder with the date that says Sept 20-24, 2009 and one for Disney Magic with date that says Sept 5 - 12, 2009?  Or show me how to do it?
> 
> Thank you.




I guess I didn't make one for the Magic.  I will do this and add your dates as well.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

bevtoy said:


> Ramon your family pic looks so nice!  Disneyworld?



Thanks.   yes that is Disneyworld a few years ago.  Some of the designs I've come up with I get a friend who airbrushes them on shirts for us.   I was showing off the sweatshirts he made for me.


----------



## DISFamily18

tjbaggott said:


> Here's the Intineray for Reid (DISFamily18).  If you want your family name at the top, let me know it and I can add that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much. Sorry it took a couple of days to respond. Was on a trip for work the last week.

I guess we should have put our surname at the top if you have time.

We are The Bradley Family.

Also I guess we should have put Port Canaveral as the starting point too.

ie:
Port Canaveral
Nassau
Castaway Cay
At Sea
Port Canaveral

Could I get one itinerary with our family name on it and one generic (I want to use the generic one for a FE gift)

Thanks,
Reid


----------



## mousetravel

Could someone design something for my DD's birthday? 
She wants a "Disney Cruise" cake. I'd like to get some designs, print it out, & have transferred onto a cake. 

Here's info: Marissa 14th Birthday

Thanks!


----------



## Narnia_girl

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>






I love this graphic. It would be perfect for my son Christian who is turning 14 just two weeks before we sail.  He's a football player. Could I get one with his name?  thanks!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Narnia_girl said:


> I love this graphic. It would be perfect for my son Christian who is turning 14 just two weeks before we sail.  He's a football player. Could I get one with his name?  thanks!!



Narniagirl, would you like me to remove the cruise part at the bottom?


----------



## LC30

milliepie said:


> I guess I didn't make one for the Magic.  I will do this and add your dates as well.



Thank you so much!  How do you do such awesome work?  Its so very cool!


----------



## Narnia_girl

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Narniagirl, would you like me to remove the cruise part at the bottom?



If you want, but don't go to too much trouble. I am reasonably skilled at cropping so I can change the magic to the wonder.


thanks so much for this.  I looked at all your other designs on your site and they are so much fun.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

For LC30.  I did a tink in blue too just in case.  Click to make bigger.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot




----------



## ibouncetoo

milliepie said:


> For LC30. I did a tink in blue too just in case. Click to make bigger.


 
Oh, could I have a Tink (in white) on the Magic for the following cruise?
9/12-9/19/09  THANKS.  Big sister (who is not Disney wild like we all are) does LOVE Tink.

.


----------



## catkwan

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> I totally forgot! Did you get your minnie one? I will go ahead and post them here just in case! Let me know if you need changes!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the minnie one for Vanessa celebrating 5 years on Disney Wonder?


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

catkwan said:


> rhondamccollough@hot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally forgot! Did you get your minnie one? I will go ahead and post them here just in case! Let me know if you need changes!
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have the minnie one for Vanessa celebrating 5 years on Disney Wonder?
Click to expand...


----------



## LC30

milliepie said:


> For LC30.  I did a tink in blue too just in case.  Click to make bigger.



Thank you so much.  They are great!  I like the blue Tink too.


----------



## Narnia_girl

rhondamccollough@hot said:


>




Thank you!! It's perfect.


----------



## milliepie

*********** said:


> Could someone design something for my DD's birthday?
> She wants a "Disney Cruise" cake. I'd like to get some designs, print it out, & have transferred onto a cake.
> 
> Here's info: Marissa 14th Birthday
> 
> Thanks!



Here are a few for you.  Maybe someone else has something too?


----------



## mousetravel

Those are so cute! Thanks so much!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

I love the one with the bottle!


----------



## disneynewbee

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for you.  Maybe someone else has something too?



Love them! Could I possibly get the first one with Happy Birthday Julianna and 7th birthday.


----------



## milliepie

*********** said:


> Those are so cute! Thanks so much!!



Thanks I'm glad you like them! 
Abd thank you Rhonda. 

Here is the one for Julianna.


----------



## disneynewbee

milliepie said:


> Thanks I'm glad you like them!
> Abd thank you Rhonda.
> 
> Here is the one for Julianna.



Thank you thank you!


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

I have a question. For those of us that are artistically challenged and do not know how to use phot shop (Yes that is me!) is it possible to use one of beautiful designs here and give credit at the bottom og the sign saying (Design created by "designers Name" 
Many thianks for a beautiful design!)
Also I wouls ask before I used a particular design. Arte most of the designers here okay with that? I am pitidful in nor knowing photo shop. I think I need to get the Geek Squad out here for a class on how to use it, or take  a class on photo shop somwhwere if they are even offered.
I so want to learn photo shop and try to create my own designs, but then again I am artistically challenged as well. I don't know if I could come up with a fun design. My talents lean toward the written word, poerty and prose, bioth fiction and no-fiction. I never could get the hang of fine arts.
Please let me know if this is okay. It seems like such a fun thing to do, not only on the Ships, but at the resorts as well. What fun! There are so many imaginative and gifted people here who come up with such great ideas! That si why I LOVE the design forum. I can ooh and aah over all the wonderful creations!
ariel chick of the sea


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Here are a few that I quickly put together.  Blanks are in my photobucket.


















My Photobucket


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

arielchickenofthesea said:


> I have a question. For those of us that are artistically challenged and do not know how to use phot shop (Yes that is me!) is it possible to use one of beautiful designs here and give credit at the bottom og the sign saying (Design created by "designers Name"
> Many thianks for a beautiful design!)
> Also I wouls ask before I used a particular design. Arte most of the designers here okay with that? I am pitidful in nor knowing photo shop. I think I need to get the Geek Squad out here for a class on how to use it, or take  a class on photo shop somwhwere if they are even offered.
> I so want to learn photo shop and try to create my own designs, but then again I am artistically challenged as well. I don't know if I could come up with a fun design. My talents lean toward the written word, poerty and prose, bioth fiction and no-fiction. I never could get the hang of fine arts.
> Please let me know if this is okay. It seems like such a fun thing to do, not only on the Ships, but at the resorts as well. What fun! There are so many imaginative and gifted people here who come up with such great ideas! That si why I LOVE the design forum. I can ooh and aah over all the wonderful creations!
> ariel chick of the sea




You are welcome to use the designs, no side notes needed, or you can request what you would like to have personalized and someone will post that for you! We do this because we like to add a little more magic to your trip!!!


----------



## Disney Nana 4

These are all so cool, but how do you print them off???I signed up for photo bucket, what now? My GD loves The Little Mermaid and my other one loves princesses.my gs's love Pirates. Thanks, Sue


----------



## milliepie

Disney Nana 4 said:
			
		

> These are all so cool, but how do you print them off???I signed up for photo bucket, what now? My GD loves The Little Mermaid and my other one loves princesses.my gs's love Pirates. Thanks, Sue



You can look through this thread or at the pics in people's photobuckets and choose what you want and download/right click and save the pic to your computer or you can post what design you like and someone will personalize it for you.  Once the pic is saved on your computer just print like you normally would.


----------



## bevtoy

I would love to see what type of magnets you could come up with in a Christmas theme?  We are traveling on the Disney Magic December 12 through the 19th 2009 Western Caribbean.  My daughters birthday is the 20th she will be 20 so its her golden birthday.  



Pumba's Dad said:


> Here are a few that I quickly put together.  Blanks are in my photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Photobucket


----------



## Pumba's Dad

I have these, will try some others.


----------



## DISFamily18

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Those are perfect!! thank you sooo much

You guys are great!!


----------



## kimberleeJohnston

The Christmas Pirate Mickey head is sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## twinboysmommy

Hi!
I'm not sure who to ask, but could I please get two separate deck chair designs like the one below?

Kevin, Kristie, Ryan & Tyler  (Wonder, June 14-18, 2009)

and

Mike, Kim, and Aden (Wonder, June 14-18, 2009)

Thanks SO much!
Kristie 



tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Bev,

working on some other christmas designs, but here is a special birthday design for your daughter.









My Photobucket


----------



## tjbaggott

twinboysmommy said:


> Hi!
> I'm not sure who to ask, but could I please get two separate deck chair designs like the one below?
> 
> Kevin, Kristie, Ryan & Tyler  (Wonder, June 14-18, 2009)
> 
> and
> 
> Mike, Kim, and Aden (Wonder, June 14-18, 2009)
> 
> Thanks SO much!
> Kristie



I've pm'd you the deck chairs.  Happy Cruising!


----------



## bevtoy

Ramon that is clever!  Golden Mickey for a golden birthday I love it!





Pumba's Dad said:


> Bev,
> 
> working on some other christmas designs, but here is a special birthday design for your daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Photobucket


----------



## milliepie

I don't know if you can use door knob signs on a cruise as I haven't been yet, but i made some door signs and thought you might like this Christmas one Bev.  







Here is a cruise specific blank I made.


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

milliepie said:


> Here are a few for you.  Maybe someone else has something too?



These are fabulous! YOu are so talented! Can you do these with just 
                        "Ralph & Susie" 

on them? This is wonderful work. You designers are so good. I wish I could do this. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!
ACOTS


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

Pumba's Dad said:


> Here are a few that I quickly put together.  Blanks are in my photobucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Photobucket




These are WONDERFUL Pumbaa's Dad!I tried to go to your photobucket and I kept getting a page that said "Page not available". Would you be able to make me some and post them here with "Ralph & Susie" on them. I don't know why the photobucket page won't come up for me. Maybe because I have a computer that was made in the dark ages and I need a new one. I hope my hubby heard that remark! hehehehe




rhondamccollough@hot said:


> You are welcome to use the designs, no side notes needed, or you can request what you would like to have personalized and someone will post that for you! We do this because we like to add a little more magic to your trip!!!



Thank you so much! You DO add magic to the trip just by being a Dis'er and sharing info and designs and the love of Disney here! 

All of you are so generous with your talents and time to create them. Someday I WILL learn photoshop! For now, it is so great to know that you all are so generous with the magic! How could you not be? You are all Disney Lovers after all, and Disney folks have the MOST magic and love of all!  

I luv ya all, my fellow Disney lovers!

Thanks again and maybe someday I will be able to reciprocate with some designs of me own. I do have some ideas in my head and would love to make them.
ACOTS



Pumba's Dad said:


> I have these, will try some others.



These are wonderful! You are so talented! I want to be too. 
Can you make me some with "Ralph & Susie" on the middle of the red ornament one?
You Rock! So much talent here....Anyone wanna come to the mile High City and teach me Photoshop? hehehehe


----------



## Traveling Tinkerbell

These are wonderful! We are surprising our DD with a cruise for her "Sweet 16" b'day. Her name is Lisa and we will be on the Magis July 25-Aug 1. Can anyone personalize a b'day picture so I can decorate her cabin door!
Thanks sooooooo much!


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie thats really neat!  I cant wait to show these to my family!




milliepie said:


> I don't know if you can use door knob signs on a cruise as I haven't been yet, but i made some door signs and thought you might like this Christmas one Bev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cruise specific blank I made.


----------



## aristocats_lover

Well, I was bored and decided to design some graphics. Let me know what you think! They can all be personalized.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

For Susie
















My Photobucket


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Traveling Tinkerbell said:


> These are wonderful! We are surprising our DD with a cruise for her "Sweet 16" b'day. Her name is Lisa and we will be on the Magis July 25-Aug 1. Can anyone personalize a b'day picture so I can decorate her cabin door!
> Thanks sooooooo much!









I also do a Minnie bday & have a Mickey, Donald & Goofy one...not sure if she is into the characters at her age???


----------



## LC30

milliepie said:


> I don't know if you can use door knob signs on a cruise as I haven't been yet, but i made some door signs and thought you might like this Christmas one Bev.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a cruise specific blank I made.



I have one word for this.....AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Traveling Tinkerbell

Dear Rhondamccollough@hot,

This is great!! Thank you so much for making the birthday artwork. Your work is awesome!!


----------



## mom2m2j

Thanks for all the great instructions on here.  I download the Disney font, and figured out how to add text using Word Art in Microsoft Word.  The problem I have now is how to save it after I've finished adding the text.  I want to be able to upload it so I can create postcards and magnets.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjbaggott

mom2m2j said:


> Thanks for all the great instructions on here.  I download the Disney font, and figured out how to add text using Word Art in Microsoft Word.  The problem I have now is how to save it after I've finished adding the text.  I want to be able to upload it so I can create postcards and magnets.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.




My Microsoft word would not let me save in Jpeg format, so I just right clicked and copied the finished graphic, and pasted it into my paint program, then saved it as a Jpeg from there.  Then it was easy to print or upload to photobucket ect...


----------



## mom2m2j

tjbaggott said:


> My Microsoft word would not let me save in Jpeg format, so I just right clicked and copied the finished graphic, and pasted it into my paint program, then saved it as a Jpeg from there.  Then it was easy to print or upload to photobucket ect...



Thanks for the help!!  I tried that, but the resolution is too low to print as a picture from shutterfly.  I found some very old Microsoft PictureIt software, and am now able to use that.  I'm uploading the jpeg files to shutterfly before I edit them in PictureIt to make sure the resolution is high enough.  I only have a B&W laser printer is the reason I don't print them myself.


----------



## milliepie

arielchickenofthesea said:


> These are fabulous! YOu are so talented! Can you do these with just
> "Ralph & Susie"
> 
> on them? This is wonderful work. You designers are so good. I wish I could do this. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh!
> ACOTS


----------



## catkwan

[QUOTE
I also do a Minnie bday & have a Mickey, Donald & Goofy one...not sure if she is into the characters at her age???[/QUOTE]

Hi,
can i have it for my daughter, Vanessa, she is 5 years old. We will be on Wonder, June 25 -June 28.


----------



## texasbloke

1st I want to say "Wow,"  you all do some amazing designs!

2nd I need to ask for your help.

I have tried to do some designs myself and they have worked good, but some have not.  

I would really love it if someone could make me the names with the picture background.  I need 4, if possible.

Stephen-Incredibles would be great or Seven Dwarfs
Melissa-Lady and the Tramp or Muppets
Ainsley-Princesses
Terry-Lilo and Stitch, Toy Story, or Walle


I would also like the plain Lady and the Tramp in the Mickey Ears.  And if anyone has a Bambi Twitterpatted one I would love that also.

And lastly I need a deck chair one with 4 deck chairs 
Mickey Chair - Stephen
Minnie Chair - Melissa
Daisy Chair - Ainsley
Donald Chair - Terry  

Thanks again for all your creativity.   If you do not have the time I understand.


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

Garwsh! Thank you all for making those wonderful designs for me! They are so nice. We will be sure to use some on our next cruise which should be in September! I am so anxious to go, can't wait!
Thanks again. You are so talented!

Oh yeah, I would love to have one of those with the deck chairs even if is only Ralph and Susie on two of the chairs. That one is very cute too!
Thanks


----------



## milliepie

texasbloke said:


> 1st I want to say "Wow,"  you all do some amazing designs!
> 
> 2nd I need to ask for your help.
> 
> I have tried to do some designs myself and they have worked good, but some have not.
> 
> I would really love it if someone could make me the names with the picture background.  I need 4, if possible.
> 
> Stephen-Incredibles would be great or Seven Dwarfs
> Melissa-Lady and the Tramp or Muppets
> Ainsley-Princesses
> Terry-Lilo and Stitch, Toy Story, or Walle
> 
> 
> I would also like the plain Lady and the Tramp in the Mickey Ears.  And if anyone has a Bambi Twitterpatted one I would love that also.
> 
> And lastly I need a deck chair one with 4 deck chairs
> Mickey Chair - Stephen
> Minnie Chair - Melissa
> Daisy Chair - Ainsley
> Donald Chair - Terry
> 
> Thanks again for all your creativity.   If you do not have the time I understand.



I'm out the door, but here are a couple for now.  I can get the others if someone else hasn't done it yet later.


----------



## arielchickenofthesea

OH MY! The Wall -e one is Sooooooooooo.... cute!!!! Can you do it with the name  Susie? I LOVE Wall-e! These are the cutest!


----------



## texasbloke

milliepie said:


> I'm out the door, but here are a couple for now.  I can get the others if someone else hasn't done it yet later.



Wow those are awesome!  Thank you so much, I cannot wait to surprise my children with them!


----------



## djd7292

djd7292 said:


> Millipie ~ Can I please request the "girly" surboards (w/tinkerbell) from thread #669 with the following names:
> 
> Jayde
> Deb
> Diane
> Larry
> 
> Disney Magic June 13- 20, 2009
> 
> TIA
> Deb





milliepie said:


> Jayde, Deb, Diane & Larry



Millipie ~ I am soo sorry but I just realized the date is wrong... it should be June 13 - 20, 2009. Is it possible to get this corrected asap; we leave Friday AM. Thank you sooo much!!! All of your designs are AWESOME ~ along with everyone else's!!!


----------



## milliepie

djd7292 said:


> Millipie ~ I am soo sorry but I just realized the date is wrong... it should be June 13 - 20, 2009. Is it possible to get this corrected asap; we leave Friday AM. Thank you sooo much!!! All of your designs are AWESOME ~ along with everyone else's!!!




Sorry about that.  Here is the new one. Click to enlarge 







For Susie:






Bambi and Lady and the Tramp for texasbloke


----------



## texasbloke

Thanks for the graphics Milliepie.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

Apparently I don't have enough posts to include a quote, so I was wondering if someone could use the picture with the deck chairs for the below request. 

Example of what I want is on page 4 post 55

I love these and was wondering if you could create 3 (greedy, I know) of these.  I would love to surprise the families we are traveling with magnets.  They know nothing about them, since I have done all the research.

#1
Disney Wonder June 21-25, 2009

Grandma Abby
Grandpa David (if the grandparent part is too much, just the names)


#2
Disney Wonder June 21-25, 2009

Chris (male)
Dawn
Amanda
Megan

#3
Disney Wonder June 21-25, 2009

David
Danielle
Bradley
Brooke

Thank you so much!  We leave for Disney World the 15th, so anything you can do would be awesome.


----------



## ibouncetoo

Just wanted to share and idea. While I've made door magnets from the deck chairs sign for each of our three staterooms. I've ALSO printed out a 'bookmark' size and will laminate those and give one to each person as a souvenir.  Not all the family members are that into Disney, but the are all great readers!

.


----------



## milliepie

texasbloke said:


> Thanks for the graphics Milliepie.



You're welcome!  Here are the last of them.


----------



## texasbloke

Those are Incredible, get it?  I also loved mine those cats from Lady and the Tramp are some of my favorite characters.  

My husband will be so surprised, I showed him the children's and he loved them, I will hopefully fix his when he is at work and hide it good till we get on the cruise and then put it on our door and surprise him.

Thanks so much, I could never have done that good of a job.

It will bring our family much joy.

Thanks again!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

texasbloke said:


> 1st I want to say "Wow,"  you all do some amazing designs!
> 
> 2nd I need to ask for your help.
> 
> I have tried to do some designs myself and they have worked good, but some have not.
> 
> I would really love it if someone could make me the names with the picture background.  I need 4, if possible.
> 
> Stephen-Incredibles would be great or Seven Dwarfs
> Melissa-Lady and the Tramp or Muppets
> Ainsley-Princesses
> Terry-Lilo and Stitch, Toy Story, or Walle
> 
> 
> I would also like the plain Lady and the Tramp in the Mickey Ears.  And if anyone has a Bambi Twitterpatted one I would love that also.
> 
> And lastly I need a deck chair one with 4 deck chairs
> Mickey Chair - Stephen
> Minnie Chair - Melissa
> Daisy Chair - Ainsley
> Donald Chair - Terry
> 
> Thanks again for all your creativity.   If you do not have the time I understand.



Are you wanting the Lady and Tramp and Bambi without any wording? Or with just your names?


----------



## debsters41

We love the names with the pictures in the letters.  A long time ago I had requested ( and received) a beautiful tinkerbell name for my daughter Emmi.  However, as girls are wont to do, she has now decided that the Cinderella mice are her all time favorite characters.  Can anyone possibly make that name for me?

Emmi

with Cinderella mice?
She will settle for the fab 5 if that is all that is available   Thank you in advance for your help!  We are printing our magnets this week!


----------



## texasbloke

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Are you wanting the Lady and Tramp and Bambi without any wording? Or with just your names?



I do not need the Bambi anymore, but I would love the one of Lady and the Tramp you do, with the Mickey Ears.  If you would personalize it for me I would appreciate it.

Stephen and Melissa
It is our 12 Anniversary and we are cruising on the Magic September 19-26

If you do not have time to personalize it, that o.k.  I might be able to do that myself.


Thanks,
Melissa


----------



## Pennyb123

*tjbaggott* :

Could I please get a picture like the one in post #778
It is the deck chairs. I don't want a date so it can be used every year. 

It should say:

The Hurne Family
Cruisin' the Magic
Jason
Mary Beth
Arlen Lydia



Thank you and all the other DISigners for all your creativity!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Pennyb123

WHOOPS!! I wasn't paying attention!
Arlen and Lydia are two seperate kids! I neglected to hit the <enter> key when I was typing. I am SOOOOO sorry for the trouble. But dang that was quick service!!


----------



## texasbloke

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Thanks so much I love it!


----------



## Pennyb123

I'm not sure if I need to point this out, but just in case.... Arlen is a boy. Not my kid, but sometimes names are deceiving...


----------



## tjbaggott

Pennyb123 said:


> I'm not sure if I need to point this out, but just in case.... Arlen is a boy. Not my kid, but sometimes names are deceiving...




I wasn't sure myself, so I had put Arlen's name on the Donald Chair, since sometimes Girls names can go there too.  Thought that that way, I'm safe!
Went to post this, then saw your clarification so my thinking was right on target.  Have a Great Cruise!





[/IMG]


----------



## Pennyb123

PERFECTO!! 

Our families cruise every year together. I am gearing up big time to make magnets and t-shirts. The Hurne family has no decorations, until now. I'm making their first one for them and am grateful for the personalized image!Everyone here is so nice and helpful, not to mention talented! Thanks so much again!

Penny


----------



## Tony94

Can someone post the link to the above room number ears? I can't find them! Thanks in advance!


----------



## sharksfinatic17

I don't have enough posts for links or quotes...so, thank you for my three deck chair magnets.  They are AWESOME.


----------



## milliepie

debsters41 said:


> We love the names with the pictures in the letters.  A long time ago I had requested ( and received) a beautiful tinkerbell name for my daughter Emmi.  However, as girls are wont to do, she has now decided that the Cinderella mice are her all time favorite characters.  Can anyone possibly make that name for me?
> 
> Emmi
> 
> with Cinderella mice?
> She will settle for the fab 5 if that is all that is available   Thank you in advance for your help!  We are printing our magnets this week!



Cinderelly mice for Emmi.


----------



## debsters41

milliepie said:


> Cinderelly mice for Emmi.



Thank you so much for this, she is thrilled.  As soon as she saw it she said (and I quote) OOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo!

Thanks again!


----------



## ljm23

BreezyBus said:


> See if these are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I be a pest and ask for a Tinkerbell HOPE?
Click to expand...


----------



## kpadalik

Can you make a "Hannah" with the pictures inside the letters?  She LOVES Peter Pan.  It doesn't have to be just Peter Pan - Wendy, Tink, Cpt Hook, etc. are fine to include as well.

And can you make "Grace" with Minnie pictures?

Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## kpadalik

Can I also get one of the deck chair pictures with George, Kristin, Hannah, and Grace on the chairs?  We are sailing Sept 26 - Oct 3rd on the Magic.  Thanks!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

For Melissa:






I believe in my "blanks" thread there is a picture of Bambi and Faline!


----------



## texasbloke

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> For Melissa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe in my "blanks" thread there is a picture of Bambi and Faline!



Thank you so much for the Lady and Tramp and I did get the Bambi and Faline, I love your photo bucket.   Thanks for all the great blank images!

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## DisneyKid@heart

Hibiscus Mickey Head...

Forgive me, I searched, but in the back of my mind I could have sworn I saw that someone said that they had a Mickey head in Hibiscus flowers, like the starfish one or the DCL one.

Thanks and just ignore me if I am imagining this! LOL!

Shannon


----------



## milliepie

I don't think it's the one you saw, but I do have this one and I can do it in any color hibiscus if you want another color.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Milliepie, do you have the DCL logo in a circle as a blank by itself?


----------



## ErinCJmom

I had posted a question a while ago about the do's and don'ts of using photobucket blanks that others have on the site.  The answer was to feel free!!  Well....what is the trick to editing??  I couldn't get the text to line up correctly...I guess that's why you all help out people like me here!  If there is anyone willing to make me the deck chair graphic just like this one but with Bill, Chris, Erin & Colin...we are cruising for the first time on the Wonder 7 day Western July 11-18, 2009.  I would be so grateful if anyone could help me!!

Chris








tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

pjpoohbear said:


> Milliepie, do you have the DCL logo in a circle as a blank by itself?



Yes, I do.  



 






Tinkerbell Hope:

I couldn't decide between greenor blue so did both.



 




Hannah:  I forgot to add a border so I think I might re-do this one.







And Grace:


----------



## ljm23

MILLIPIE you're the best!  Thanks so much for the Tinkerbelle HOPE's!


----------



## tjbaggott

You mean on the Magic?  I don't think the Wonder does 7 day cruises.





[/IMG]


----------



## ErinCJmom

Sorry, yes I meant Magic!!!

Chris





tjbaggott said:


> You mean on the Magic?  I don't think the Wonder does 7 day cruises.


----------



## BreezyBus

ljm23 said:


> BreezyBus said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if these are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I be a pest and ask for a Tinkerbell HOPE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aidtrismommy

flrickd said:


> Hi we are on the magic August 15th-22nd, could we please get this for our door, with Rick, Brenda and Becca. If you can thank you so much.



Hi, to whomever is making these for people, I would love one that looks exactly like this, but has the names Renay (me, I'm the mom) and my sons names Aidan and Tristan (Aidan is obsessed with Donald)  Not to push my luck, but I was thinking it would look super cute if the kids deck chairs were smaller than mine.  If it is not possible, please don't bother, just a thought.  Thanks so much. We are sailing the Magic on Aug 22. 
Also, does anyone have any Dis graphics for disboards.  I know they exist, but have not seen any to copy yet.  I wanted to put a few up to display my devotion and love to these awesome boards!!!!!!!!!! Thanks again, these are amazing.


----------



## sharksfinatic17

These are awesome.  I can't wait to use them on our cruise.


----------



## Disneymoon0909

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I would love this for my DHTB on our cruise. Can you have it say Steve? He is turning 25 by the way...


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Disneymoon0909

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Thanks! My goodness you are quick! I can do things with blanck graphics in fireworks but I couldn't find the blank of that one!


----------



## ErinCJmom

tjbaggott said:


> You mean on the Magic?  I don't think the Wonder does 7 day cruises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



It is so nice that you do this for people like us!!!!  I can't tell you how much I appreciate it!  We are so excited for our first cruise!!

Thank you again!!
Chris


----------



## aidtrismommy

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much TJ!!!!! You made my day!! It is awesome!


----------



## GoofyTraci

BreezyBus said:


> ljm23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreezyBus said:
> 
> 
> 
> See if these are ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breezy,
> 
> Hate to be a bother but may I please ask for TIM name fill in Donald Duck, Anything fireman, and the Jungle book.
> 
> Thanks so much. No rush. It is for a surprise for my DBF who is a firefighter.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## aidtrismommy

Does anyone have any Disboards ones? I need to represent!


----------



## Disney Nana 4

You are soooo talented. Could I have the letters for TYLAR in the Little Mermaid, Madison in Princesses, and TURNER and TRENTON in Pirates, please. Also, not to be piggish, but Joe & Sue (the Mickey and Minnie beach scene) cruisin the Magic march 13-20,2010,Tamara and Jim,(separately) and Joe and Taryn  in some couples pic...I'll leave it up to you. Thanks so much! We're all going the same date.


----------



## bevtoy

aidtrismommy said:


> Does anyone have any Disboards ones? I need to represent!


----------



## ALLY092299

Hello- I have been looking for a specific design that I saw on these boards a couple weeks ago, and of course did not save it.  It is a picture of the Disney Princesses with the band "KISS" make-up on.  If anyone knows where I can find it, please let me know....I will be extremely grateful!

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## Sand

WOW!! Ya step away for 2 weeks and look at all the wonderful DISigns!! 
Ramon- NICE! FINALLY!! An itenerary with Magic on it. I have only seen the wonder. I love how you added a blank, great for frames and journal pages.

Milliepie and Rhonda, as always, GREAT JOB!! There are so many wonderful DISigns I LOVE! I am either going to have to print them all credit card size to fit them on our cruise door or switch them daily. I vote for the later. 

Milliepie, thanks for the door hangers! Check that off my list. I just love the birthday ones you did for Marissa. Could you please please, no rush, do some for our daughter Sophia. Your choice. She will turning 3 on our cruise and will be doing a bday theme cruise door for her. 

Bevtoy, LOVE the "resistence is futile"! That is SOO going on our door!!

Thank you all for sharing your time and work.  I appreciate all the smiles


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

ALLY092299 said:


> Hello- I have been looking for a specific design that I saw on these boards a couple weeks ago, and of course did not save it.  It is a picture of the Disney Princesses with the band "KISS" make-up on.  If anyone knows where I can find it, please let me know....I will be extremely grateful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



This should be it from over on the Creative Disign threads!
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2189901&highlight=KISS


----------



## ALLY092299

Thank you so much- these are perfect!!


----------



## milliepie

ALLY092299 said:


> Hello- I have been looking for a specific design that I saw on these boards a couple weeks ago, and of course did not save it.  It is a picture of the Disney Princesses with the band "KISS" make-up on.  If anyone knows where I can find it, please let me know....I will be extremely grateful!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



Thanks Rhonda for directing her to the link.  I also have the pic in different stages of making it.  I have a white background, the princesses with their orginal color of clothing and grey clothing. Let me know if you prefer any of those and I can post it for you.


----------



## ALLY092299

WOW- these designs are fantastic!  Thank you so much for sharing them.  If you wouldn't mind posting the princesses with their original clothing, I would love to use that one.  My husband is a major KISS fanatic, my daughter wants to surprise him for Father's Day.  Again, thank you!


----------



## milliepie

Here ya go!


----------



## jbm02

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> TJBaggott
> Can I get the birthday one for my DN?  Her name is Anna and she will turn 6 on the cruise.
> Thanks!!!


----------



## Traveling Tinkerbell

TJBaggott,
This is great.  Can I get one for my DD turning 16 on the cruise? Her name is Lisa.
Thanks for your great work!


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

jbm02 said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> TJBaggott
> 
> I am new to this board and just love all the great designs! We will be going on the podcast 2.0 cruise 2010. It will be our first one. I have never made magnets or anything like this so I think I will start with this one. Its nice to have a place to go to for help if I can't get it to work right.
> 
> Could I get 1 for Megan she will be turning 14 on the cruise. Could you change the year to Happy Birthday? Also 1 for Alex with the year 2010.
> Thanks for all the hard work making these.
Click to expand...


----------



## MomlvsGoofy

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Great job! That made me laugh!


----------



## Pennyb123

is it possible to re-create a Mickey borg that is larger? There is no way that is large enough for my taste. If it mixes Star Trek TNG and Disney.... IT HAS TO BE BIG!!   LOVE IT!


----------



## tjbaggott

*I will fill requests at the beginning of the coming week, so don't worry if your's isn't up yet.  I'm at a fundraiser this weekend, so taking a break from the computer.  Have a great weekend everyone!*


----------



## Grandma4ever

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



I would love to have two of these for our July trip to WDW.  I need one for Austin who turned 15 in November 2008 and another for Christina who will turn 13 while we are at WDW in July 2009.  This would be perfect to post in our resort window!  Thanks so much for sharing your talents, Lois


----------



## Momtotwogirls

This is adorable!

I would love one whenever you have time!  My DD is turning one just before our cruise and I think this will look great on our stateroom.  We are not leaving until the end of September, so plenty of time.  I really appreciate all of your hardword and hope your fundraiser raised a lot of money this weekend!

Her name is Emily and she is turning one.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## bigmoonmullen

Scooby3x1y said:


>



Hi:

Can I get one of these for my Parents... going to be celebreating their 57th on an upcoming cruise.

Dale & Bob

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## flrickd

Scooby3x1y said:


>



Hi, I would love one of these for my wife and I (Rick & Brenda) Thanks


----------



## milliepie

I also have lots of new stuff in my photobucket.  





















































I will be making the Trenton and Turner words with pirates today.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Thanks so much...the kids will love them! For Papa Joe and  Nana Sue,anything with Mickey and Minnie in love, would be great. The same goes for Joe Jr and Taryn.....Tamara and Jim. You are so talented, I just hope I can get them off my computer, now. I've saved them, but I don't have a laser printer.


----------



## Sand

We LOVE Sophia's bday DISigns!! They are all TOO CUTE! 
Thank you  Thank you  Thank you


----------



## Fawn

Hi

Great designs.  Could I have two made for my girls, Samantha and Ashleigh.  I'd like their names with the princesses in the letters (see post 1110, Madison, as example).  Thanks so much!!


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> I also have lots of new stuff in my photobucket.
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be making the Trenton and Turner words with pirates today.



Hi milliepie:

Is it possible to get the birthday image for my mother Dale who will be turning 79 and the other one for both my parents with their nick names - T-Top Pops & Vacuum Mom?  If the nick names are too long... then Dale & Bob.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bigmoonmullen

jbm02 said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi jbm02:
> 
> Can I get one of these for my mother, Dale,  who will be turning 79 on our upcoming cruise in December of 2010?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


----------



## 3angels

Hi Milliepie, I was looking through your designs and saw your Tinkerbell with the police uniform. I love it. My husband is a cop and I would love that design with some kind of saying. I can not think of   anything. Could you please help?  I know I am not giving you much to go on but you guys are so good at sayings I know you are way better than anything I can think of. Just want to honor him in some way or show him I am proud of him.  Thank you so much. Not to worry if you are too busy I will just print out the blank it is way cute. Thank you soo much for all that you all do to make our trips so special.


----------



## milliepie

Some more requests, still working on a few more.


----------



## debsters41

If you should find the time, could you either post the blank or personalize for us with the names

Fofy

Emmanuela

Debbie

John

Thank you ever so much!


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> Some more requests, still working on a few more.



Hi MilliePie:

Thank You so much.  They're Great!!!

You're Awesome and so kind to do this,

Mark


----------



## flrickd

milliepie said:


> Some more requests, still working on a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to get this with Rick & Brenda Aug 15th-22nd on the Magic Thanks


----------



## dsheamac

Momtotwogirls said:


> This is adorable!
> 
> tjbaggott
> 
> If possible could I get one with Happy birthday Megan she is turing 14 on our cruise in a week. Thanks


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Thanks for the Tamara and Jim and Joe and Taryn, but it's 2010, not 2009. If you'd have time to change it, I'd appreciate it. Also for my hubby and me, I'd like the Mickey and Minnie on the beach..it's on pg 2 of your pictures. Could you please print Papa Joe and Nana Sue in the letters with something to go with the tropical Mickey picture. I'll treasure these forever! It's our whole family cruising! Thanks again.P.S. Do you have those little pictures to go with them, like you did for Madison,Tylar s o I can save them to my computur?


----------



## DVC Mary

I'm techno-challenged.  I tried making my own magnetic door signs & failed.  We leave Wednesday!    Is there anyone who would be kind enough to make our family 2 door sign designs.    If you could only make 1 the b-day one would be most important.

Thank you VERY much "oh so talented people" if you can help me.

#1 sign

"Happy Birthday Patrick" 

w/ DCL Friends Gang that is on here so often (Mickey & friends in DCL attire w/ the Magic behind them.

or 

"Celebrating at Sea"
"Patrick's 9th B-day"

w/ the night time Magic Deck Party background

or 

any other nice birthday sign....beggars can't be choosers

#2 sign

"Cruising the Magic"
Scott, Mary, Liam, & Patrick  (Names for the chairs) 

(Give Liam the pink chair--he's lovin' his new pink polo these day. No date necessary--we'll reuse it if we are lucky enough to do another cruise.  This is our 3rd but DH's been laid off & w/ the economy....


----------



## tjbaggott

*Belated requests filled below.  It's 2 a.m. and I couldn't sleep so thought I'd do these to catch up! If there is a problem with any of them, just pm me and I'll fix it for you. If I've missed anyones request, Pm me.   Please don't quote from this copy as it's huge!*






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## slowly

Thank you all for making our cruise memorable.  Special thanks for Rhonda for being quick and creative with the soccer ball!  You are all talented people!

How can I post my pictures?  I don't have a specific URL.


----------



## milliepie

Not sure if it's the one you wanted.  If not let me know and I can change it.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## bigmoonmullen

tjbaggott said:


> *Belated requests filled below.  It's 2 a.m. and I couldn't sleep so thought I'd do these to catch up! If there is a problem with any of them, just pm me and I'll fix it for you. If I've missed anyones request, Pm me.   Please don't quote from this copy as it's huge!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi tjbaggott:

Thank you so much for the birthday one for my mother, Dale.

Would you mine making two of the Mickey Pirate for us placing our names in the ears?  One name in each ear.
1) Dale and Bob 
2) Louise and Mark

Thank you,

Mark


----------



## milliepie

Here is what I came up with. If anyone has something else they can think of to write on this please let us know!


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


>



Hi milliepie:

I was wondering if you could make this one for me also... with this possible variation. 

Towards the bottom etch a heart and our names into the sand.
Louise & Mark or Weezie & BigMoon

If there is an appropriate place... unless it's looking too cluttered.  Disney Wonder December 12-16 2010.

If the variation does not work then the current format is great too.

Thanks again... you're so kind and amazing,

Mark


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Thank you so much, tjbaggott, for the Emily birthday one!  I love it!  My oldest DD caught me going through the thread and now wants one.  So much for surprising her on the cruise!!


----------



## debsters41

Thank you for the skeleton names!  Is it strange that I should be more excited about them than my teen girls?  but more importantly, I hope all is well with you, and that you will be able to catch up on sleep


----------



## Grandma4ever

Thank you tjbaggott the birthday wishes are perfect and I can not wait to put them on our window at WDW in July.  The kids are most likely not going to want them up but then I am the one paying for the trip.  Thank you again and again.


----------



## Fawn

Thank you so much for Samantha's and Ashleigh's graphics.  They love them!!


----------



## DVC Mary

Millipie--May God bless you for sharing your talent & spreading to much .  If I could  myself to you, I'd give you a huge .





I'm going to the room ahead of DH & the boys to decorate it & now I have something very special for the door.


----------



## DVC Mary

tbaggott--I'm so sorry I thought Millipie had done my magnets, but you were the awesome & talented  magnet fairy.  Thank you so much.

I was so excited when I saw the magnet I didn't realize the BOTH millipie & tbaggott had made magnets for my family.

THANK YOU TO YOU BOTH!


I've been so nervous about this cruise, but now I'm back to excited again!!!


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Thank you so much Milliepie. I love the beach picture! Could you still do TRENTON and TURNER in the pirate letters? i also need a happy birthday Joe. Do you have anything sporty or "muscley?"  Thanks. Also, please tell me how to get these wonderful pictures off the computer. I don't want to save the whose DIS forum. Sorry, I'm a little slow with technology.   Sue


----------



## MacDisney

You guys have some fanatastic designs and I am trying to make my own on photo bucket and HELP...I am loosing my mind! If you could help I would appreciate it!

I am somewhat creative but having troubles...does anyone have a pictures of Jasmin appropriate for a birthday sign for my husband. If you Do...Happy Birthday John or another creative b-day saying..Any suggestions?

I also need one for the cruise theme....Maybe Castaway Dreams postcard one...McMorris Family Reunion Disney Wonder July 5th-9th 2009

Finally it is my inlaws 50th wedding Anniversary so I was thinking a minnie and mickey...keeping the magic alive 50 years in the making.


----------



## aidtrismommy

Can somebody make me a mickey head (like the one above, it has a water background with a pirate mickey on a rope) with the name Aidan on it.  I also need a mickey head for my other son Tristan.  I would like it to be different than the pirate one, but don't really have a preference.  Thanks


----------



## 3angels

Oh my gosh, those are amazing! Thank you so much Milliepie I love them!
You guys are so wonderful to make this stuff for us.  I hope you know how special you make our trips. You really made my day today to see these. I can not wait to make a shirt and surprise my husband. Thank you


----------



## DVC Mary

HELP!  

I can't get the magnet sheets to go through my inkjet printer.  They just get stuck & then it screws up the alignment to the ink cartridges.  I've already wasted one magnet.  

Does anyone have any tips on how to get this to work??


Thanks again to tbaggott & millipie for their generous & creative work!


----------



## ljm23

DVC Mary said:


> HELP!
> 
> I can't get the magnet sheets to go through my inkjet printer.  They just get stuck & then it screws up the alignment to the ink cartridges.  I've already wasted one magnet.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on how to get this to work??
> 
> 
> Thanks again to tbaggott & millipie for their generous & creative work!


Never had that problem but I have messed up magnet sheets and instead of doing a new one printed the design on a photo sheet then glued it to the magnet sheet so it wasn't wasted.


----------



## milliepie

Thank you all for your kind words!  I LOVE making these and I LOVE helping as much as I can.  I can't speak for the other DISigners, but I'm sure they feel the same.  




> Hi milliepie:
> 
> I was wondering if you could make this one for me also... with this possible variation.
> 
> Towards the bottom etch a heart and our names into the sand.
> Louise & Mark or Weezie & BigMoon
> 
> If there is an appropriate place... unless it's looking too cluttered. Disney Wonder December 12-16 2010.
> 
> If the variation does not work then the current format is great too.
> 
> Thanks again... you're so kind and amazing,
> 
> Mark



Not sure if it came out how you would like but I tried!    If you would prefer the other way let me know.  








> Thank you for the skeleton names! Is it strange that I should be more excited about them than my teen girls? but more importantly, I hope all is well with you, and that you will be able to catch up on sleep



LOL, I completely understand!  Kids! Thank you for your kind thoughts, I am well rested. 




> Thank you so much Milliepie. I love the beach picture! Could you still do TRENTON and TURNER in the pirate letters? i also need a happy birthday Joe. Do you have anything sporty or "muscley?" Thanks. Also, please tell me how to get these wonderful pictures off the computer. I don't want to save the whose DIS forum. Sorry, I'm a little slow with technology. Sue



I'll see what I can come up with for Joe.  I think Rhonda had a goofy football design that was way cute!  As for getting them off the computer, I would save them to your picture folder (right click, save as) and then copy them to your picture folder and save them to a disk or flash drive from there.  Then you can take the pics to wherever you are getting them printed and have them done.    Make sure when you save the pics from the computer you have it in the largest size available.  If it's from photobucket click on the picture and then enlarge it to 100%.  If it's directly off of here, just right click and save as.



 





 






> Never had that problem but I have messed up magnet sheets and instead of doing a new one printed the design on a photo sheet then glued it to the magnet sheet so it wasn't wasted.



That is a GREAT idea!


----------



## DVC Mary

Thanks for the idea.  Someone told me to do this w/ cardstock, but I ran out of time to pick some up tonight.  I'll go try the photo paper right now.

What did you use for glue?



ljm23 said:


> Never had that problem but I have messed up magnet sheets and instead of doing a new one printed the design on a photo sheet then glued it to the magnet sheet so it wasn't wasted.


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> Thank you all for your kind words!  I LOVE making these and I LOVE helping as much as I can.  I can't speak for the other DISigners, but I'm sure they feel the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it came out how you would like but I tried!    If you would prefer the other way let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT!!!!
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> Mark


----------



## Sand

Milliepie, I LOOOVE your new DISign with the Mickey/Minnie on the beach!!
May I PLLEEEASE have one with Peter heart Sandy written in the sand, Disney Magic October 23 thru 30, 2010? My husband and I are celebrating our 20 year anniversary while on the cruise. So, one night I will have an anniversary theme door. This is PERFECT! 
I just saw your porthole with the mickey sun. Fantastic!! That picture is my husband's wallpaper on his laptop. He loves it! May we please have one of those please. You are so talented! Thank you so much for sharing your talents!!


----------



## ljm23

DVC Mary said:


> Thanks for the idea.  Someone told me to do this w/ cardstock, but I ran out of time to pick some up tonight.  I'll go try the photo paper right now.
> 
> What did you use for glue?



I think I used either spray glue (like for scrapbooking) or glue sticks so the paper didn't warp from moisture.


----------



## GoofyTraci

Breezy,

Hate to be a bother but may I please ask for TIM name fill in Donald Duck, Anything fireman, and the Jungle book.

Thanks so much. No rush. It is for a surprise for my DBF who is a firefighter.

Thanks so much.[/QUOTE] Post #1089

Can anyone help me with this Request. I think Breezy might be busy.

Millie love the new Pirate disigns you have done. If you have time can you make some for Nathan,Tim,and Traci

One more sorry. Would love the Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Tim & Traci no year or ship name. Please and thankyou.


----------



## aidtrismommy

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could somebody personalize the mickey head with pirate mickey to say Aidan in one of the ears?  Thanks.


----------



## aidtrismommy

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



TJ, can you also make me the mickey mouse one that says Tristan?  Thanks again.  I think this is the last one!
(sorry TJ, I quoted the wrong picture.  I do not want the eyore one, I wanted the black mickey head with mickey mouse leaning aginst it.) Thanks


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

tjbaggott said:


> I'm indecisive, so here's 11 for Maddie, Let me know which one or ones you would like for Abby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




I would like the black mickey with crown, but instead of the crown could you make a party hat (I like bling lol) since I will be celebrating my 30th birthday!! My name is Kara!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Thanks a ton


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

milliepie said:


> More filled requests.  Have a great time everyone!




Would I be able to get the pirate one saying Dennis and the black and green one to say Joanne?


----------



## ibouncetoo

milliepie said:


> Narniagirl you did a great job with your magnets!
> I also love what you did with the sunset brucechase!
> Maybe you are right about almost being out of ink Erinlees_mommie I printed out a lime green and it was fine.  Good luck, I hope you figure it out soon!
> 
> 
> Here is one more request filled.
> 
> Cruisin' the magic 2009:


 

Milliepie.  We've had Jill's mom decide to join us on this trip!  Can you put Kathy on the 'goofy' chair now?

I don't know if for this size 'blank' you can add any of the accoutrements that go in front of the chairs...but if you can that would be great...like to make the sign a little deeper than this is printing.

Thanks a MILLION!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

MacDisney said:


> You guys have some fanatastic designs and I am trying to make my own on photo bucket and HELP...I am loosing my mind! If you could help I would appreciate it!
> 
> I am somewhat creative but having troubles...does anyone have a pictures of Jasmin appropriate for a birthday sign for my husband. If you Do...Happy Birthday John or another creative b-day saying..Any suggestions?
> 
> I also need one for the cruise theme....Maybe Castaway Dreams postcard one...McMorris Family Reunion Disney Wonder July 5th-9th 2009
> 
> Finally it is my inlaws 50th wedding Anniversary so I was thinking a minnie and mickey...keeping the magic alive 50 years in the making.



Here is my shot at your requests!


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> Can anyone help me with this Request. I think Breezy might be busy.
> 
> Millie love the new Pirate disigns you have done. If you have time can you make some for Nathan,Tim,and Traci
> 
> One more sorry. Would love the Mickey and Minnie on the beach with Tim & Traci no year or ship name. Please and thankyou.






Quick question,
Did you want three different Tim's with three fills or all together as a mix?  Also the pirate holding the sign right?  I'll work on them soon.


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> Quick question,
> Did you want three different Tim's with three fills or all together as a mix?  Also the pirate holding the sign right?  I'll work on them soon.



Millie Pie...

Yes please three different name fills and Pirate holding the sign is great.

Thanks so much for your offer to help.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

GoofyTraci said:


> Millie Pie...
> 
> Yes please three different name fills and Pirate holding the sign is great.
> 
> Thanks so much for your offer to help.



Hey, since I do a Donald name I thought I'd post one of mine for you, just to give you a choice!LOL 

How have you been?? I've been so busy I hardly have time to check on the boards...I do try to sneak peaks though!


----------



## milliepie

Click the pic to make it bigger.  

Nathan, Tim and Traci:



 





 





 

 





JOANNE and DENNIS




 




PETER and SANDY



 





Deck Chairs


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

milliepie said:


> Click the pic to make it bigger.
> 
> Nathan, Tim and Traci:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNE and DENNIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETER and SANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck Chairs





Thank you for the Joanne and Dennis, I hope my parents like them!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Milliepie...those are GREAT~ what font are you using on the "Tim" with the Jungle Book fill?

I also wanted to tell you that I LOVED the Tink birthday one!


----------



## GoofyTraci

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hey, since I do a Donald name I thought I'd post one of mine for you, just to give you a choice!LOL
> 
> How have you been?? I've been so busy I hardly have time to check on the boards...I do try to sneak peaks though!





milliepie said:


> Click the pic to make it bigger.
> 
> Nathan, Tim and Traci:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOANNE and DENNIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PETER and SANDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck Chairs



Rhonda thanks so much for the Name fill. I love it.

Millie Pie OMG the jungle book name fill is awesome. Thanks for the extra firefighter disigns. If and when u have time can I still have the mickey and minnie on the beach with Tim and Traci.

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Sand

Milliepie, THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  My husband and I just love Mickey and Minnie DISigns. TOO CUTE!! I apprecite you adding in the 20 years! Very nice touch  As always, thank you thank you thank you for sharing your talents and time.


----------



## milliepie

Thanks all!  

Rhonda, I used the Boulder font for the Jungle Book Tim.  

Sorry Traci I thought I attached that one too.  Here it is.


----------



## Disneymoon0909

Hi Millipie, 

My fiance and I are taking a honeymoon cruise sept 19-26  Can you make us these name tags? Our names are Holly and Steve. For the personalization can you do Tigger for Steve, Figment for me and for the minnie mickey one can you just do an island/beach/cruising theme? Thanks so much in advance!!! 

Holly




milliepie said:


>


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Rhonda, I used the Boulder font for the Jungle Book Tim.
> 
> Sorry Traci I thought I attached that one too.  Here it is.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

I love the Mickey head with the Pirate Mickey inside.  It is gorgeous.  Could I have one without it being personalized?

I also love the Mickey and Minnie on the side of the porthole with peoples names on a ribbon below.  Could I have one without a date but the names TED and SANDY?

Thank you.  I sure wish I knew how to do all that.  What talent!!!


----------



## Fivepin

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Here is my shot at your requests!



Hi Rhonda-

I'm glad I saw this post.  I had a disign like this one and couldn't remember who had done it.  I was in the process of organizing all the images I had saved and just realized there was a typo one.  This happens to be the disign.  Mine was supposed to be:

Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, Christopher
Disney Magic
November 14-21,2009  The one you had done said 2001.  Could you please make that correction for me.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Fivepin

milliepie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Rhonda, I used the Boulder font for the Jungle Book Tim.
> 
> Sorry Traci I thought I attached that one too.  Here it is.



Millie-

I love this disign.  It has been a little while since I've been  on.  You have so many great disigns.  I'm going to be making several requests.  I will start with this one.  Could I get this with Judy & Ray

Thank you so much.


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Fivepin said:


> Hi Rhonda-
> 
> I'm glad I saw this post.  I had a disign like this one and couldn't remember who had done it.  I was in the process of organizing all the images I had saved and just realized there was a typo one.  This happens to be the disign.  Mine was supposed to be:
> 
> Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary, Christopher
> Disney Magic
> November 14-21,2009  The one you had done said 2001.  Could you please make that correction for me.  Thank you so much.



So sorry about that typo..


----------



## MacDisney

The McMorris Family Thanks you !!!!! Hopefully pixie dust will be spread your way!!!Thank you


----------



## jiminyC_fan

jiminyC_fan said:


> I love the Mickey head with the Pirate Mickey inside.  It is gorgeous.  Could I have one without it being personalized?
> 
> I also love the Mickey and Minnie on the side of the porthole with peoples names on a ribbon below.  Could I have one without a date but the names TED and SANDY?
> 
> Thank you.  I sure wish I knew how to do all that.  What talent!!!




Never mind about the Mickey Head with the Pirate Mickey inside.  I located the blank.  Would still love to have the Porthole Mickey and Minnie. While looking for the Mickey Head with Pirate Mickey, I came across a Sorcerer Mickey Head with I believe a figure of Sorcerer Mickey inside it.  It was so cute.  Would love to have one with "Ted" in one ear and "Sandy" in the other ear.  Once again, thank you for your time and talent.


----------



## m_kasch

milliepie said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> Rhonda, I used the Boulder font for the Jungle Book Tim.
> 
> Sorry Traci I thought I attached that one too.  Here it is.



This is really nice!!  Could I get one with Tim and Mary?  Thanks!!


----------



## milliepie

Ted and Sandy






Tim and Mary






Ray and Judy


----------



## moet7

sorry, hit the wrong key before I was ready


----------



## WDW Enabler

milliepie said:


>




May we please have this with "Disney Magic" and "September 5-12 2009"

and or just the sailor Tink. my wife is a total tink FANATIC and I am a sailor so it all fits.

Thank you


----------



## moet7

WOW there is some real talent on this thread and some really nice people to do these designs for all of us.  I would like to request a design.....

Would anyone  be able to design me a sign that has a "Green M & M" with perhaps a pair of Mickey Ears on it for my stateroom door?

I would want the design to say "Celebrating 25 Magical Years"  Bob and Maureen August 11, 1984. of course with the Disney font.

If I may ask for a second design, I would love the one I have seen alot on this board with Mickey on it saying "Welcome Aboard" and then the Family name is on it.  I would like it to say 'The Tabor Family"  we will be cruising on the Magic on July 25th and would like that info on it as well.

Thanks so much for anything that you can do for me and totally understand if you can not fill my request on the M & M design.


----------



## joseph'smom

Our family's first cruise:

I'd love to have the design with the beach blankets with the names Jody, Heather, and Joseph on them.  And maybe something about cruising on the Wonder, July 2009.  Is that possible?

And I love the deck chairs with the same things.  

Or anything you come up with.  these designs are fantastic- I've tried to cut and paste and do it my self but no luck-


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

moet7 said:


> WOW there is some real talent on this thread and some really nice people to do these designs for all of us.  I would like to request a design.....
> 
> Would anyone  be able to design me a sign that has a "Green M & M" with perhaps a pair of Mickey Ears on it for my stateroom door?
> 
> I would want the design to say "Celebrating 25 Magical Years"  Bob and Maureen August 11, 1984. of course with the Disney font.
> 
> If I may ask for a second design, I would love the one I have seen alot on this board with Mickey on it saying "Welcome Aboard" and then the Family name is on it.  I would like it to say 'The Tabor Family"  we will be cruising on the Magic on July 25th and would like that info on it as well.
> 
> Thanks so much for anything that you can do for me and totally understand if you can not fill my request on the M & M design.




Hope this will work for you...I wasn't able to find a decent plain green m&m...maybe someone else could?


----------



## tjbaggott

This was really fun to make.  Hope you like it!  I have a photo of a green m&m sitting on a sofa if you'd rather have that one in front of the Mickey ears, let me know.  Or if you'd rather have the Mickey ears a different solid color, let me know.






[/IMG]


----------



## Disney Nana 4

Hi Milliepie,
I see how the weight lifter or sports figure is a problem, so I like the Goofie and Mickey for Happy Birthday Joe Jr, when you have time. You are amazing! I'd love to put some of these pics on notepaper. I'll definitely have to put them in my scrapbook! Thanks again, Sue


----------



## moet7

Hi
Those beach chairs are just too cute!!!  you guys think of some wonderful designs.

Can I order one for a family of 6?

Please put Cruisin on the Magic at the top
Please place the date July 25th - August 1st on the bottom right using the 2009 that looks like a mickey head.
Please put 25 magical years on the life preserver
The names are as follows, please put them in this order starting on the left and moving to the right
Kevin
Brandon
Bob
Maureen
Patrick
Megan

Thank you so much and I hope I didn't ask for to much personalizing


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

Disney Nana 4 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> I see how the weight lifter or sports figure is a problem, so I like the Goofie and Mickey for Happy Birthday Joe Jr, when you have time. You are amazing! I'd love to put some of these pics on notepaper. I'll definitely have to put them in my scrapbook! Thanks again, Sue




Glad you posted again...I had made a "JOE" for football and totally forgot about it! If you need me to change it to Joe Jr just let me know!


----------



## moet7

tjbaggott said:


> This was really fun to make.  Hope you like it!  I have a photo of a green m&m sitting on a sofa if you'd rather have that one in front of the Mickey ears, let me know.  Or if you'd rather have the Mickey ears a different solid color, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



OH MY!!!!!!!!!! that is just too cute, you are wonderful.........may I ask if you could just have the green M & M dressed as the priate outfit with the wording ..........the green M & M is how my husband and I started to date......I mailed them to him in the mail!!!   I would then be able to use this for priate night.  Thank you again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moet7

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hope this will work for you...I wasn't able to find a decent plain green m&m...maybe someone else could?



Thank you so much!  They are BOTH perfect!  I wasn't even sure if this was even going to be able to be done, thank you so much for making this for me. as I said in an earlier post........the green M & M is special to my husband and I and this will just be so special to hang on our door, he and our children are just going to love it when they see it!  thank you again!!!


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Hi, I had someone do beach chairs for my immediate family of 4, but now my other members want one, so to make it easier, can you do a beach chair with seven?  Not sure if it can be done.

Please put Cruisin on the Magic and the date is September 26th-
October 3rd, 2009.

The names are as follows:

David, Chylynn, Rebecca, Emily, Laura, Ralph, Peter

Those beach chairs are just too cute!!! Thank you soo much!


----------



## milliepie

jiminyC_fan said:


> Never mind about the Mickey Head with the Pirate Mickey inside.  I located the blank.  Would still love to have the Porthole Mickey and Minnie. While looking for the Mickey Head with Pirate Mickey, I came across a Sorcerer Mickey Head with I believe a figure of Sorcerer Mickey inside it.  It was so cute.  Would love to have one with "Ted" in one ear and "Sandy" in the other ear.  Once again, thank you for your time and talent.



I hope this is the right one.


----------



## Disneymoon0909

Hi Millipie, 

I am reposting this because I don't know if you saw it or not...My fiance and I are taking a honeymoon cruise sept 19-26  Can you make us the name tags? I like the plain name ones and the Mickey and Minie back to back ones with both names. Our names are Holly and Steve. For the personalization can you do Tigger for Steve, Figment for me and for the minnie mickey one can you just do an island/beach/cruising theme? Thanks so much in advance!!! 

Holly


----------



## jworkkul

I'm new at doing the whole door magnet thing, so what does everyone do exactly. I have been going through the forums here and so far I have only seen a few pictures of decorated doors. Can you cover the entire door and if so, how do you get a picture big enough with the magnet paper? I haven't done this before so please guide me through this.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

*THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, MILLIEPIE!!!!  I LOVE BOTH OF MINE, THEY ARE PERFECT!!*


----------



## milliepie

Disneymoon0909 said:


> Hi Millipie,
> 
> I am reposting this because I don't know if you saw it or not...My fiance and I are taking a honeymoon cruise sept 19-26  Can you make us the name tags? I like the plain name ones and the Mickey and Minie back to back ones with both names. Our names are Holly and Steve. For the personalization can you do Tigger for Steve, Figment for me and for the minnie mickey one can you just do an island/beach/cruising theme? Thanks so much in advance!!!
> 
> Holly



Sorry I must've missed it!  Here are two for now.


----------



## Disneymoon0909

Millipie!!!

These are wonderful!!! Thank you so much can't wait to see what you come up with for the Minnie Mickey one!!!

Holly


----------



## m_kasch

Thanks, Millipie!!  Your designs are awesome!!


----------



## joseph'smom

Millipie,

Can you PLEASE make a name sign "Joseph" in Mickey Mouse/Goofy/Donald Duck or any combination of the 3?  Or just one?  THANKS!


----------



## BreezyBus

moet7 said:


> WOW there is some real talent on this thread and some really nice people to do these designs for all of us.  I would like to request a design.....
> 
> Would anyone  be able to design me a sign that has a "Green M & M" with perhaps a pair of Mickey Ears on it for my stateroom door?
> 
> I would want the design to say "Celebrating 25 Magical Years"  Bob and Maureen August 11, 1984. of course with the Disney font.
> 
> If I may ask for a second design, I would love the one I have seen alot on this board with Mickey on it saying "Welcome Aboard" and then the Family name is on it.  I would like it to say 'The Tabor Family"  we will be cruising on the Magic on July 25th and would like that info on it as well.
> 
> Thanks so much for anything that you can do for me and totally understand if you can not fill my request on the M & M design.



Hope you don't mind one more.  I have the yellow pirate mm, also.


----------



## milliepie

Sailor tink life ring



 


7 deck chairs






Holly and Steve


----------



## Disneymoon0909

Thank you so much!! I love it!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

I hate to be a hog, but could I ask for the beach chairs for two with Ted and Sandy on them?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## cats mom

jworkkul said:


> I'm new at doing the whole door magnet thing, so what does everyone do exactly. I have been going through the forums here and so far I have only seen a few pictures of decorated doors. Can you cover the entire door and if so, how do you get a picture big enough with the magnet paper? I haven't done this before so please guide me through this.




Take a look at this thread:


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2202002


Quite a few pictures of decorated doors if you scroll through it.


Personally I like to keep ours simple. I generally only have one or two magnets up at a time, and I rotate them during the week.

Most folks stick with 8.5 x 11 or smaller just for ease of printing. 

I once made a big wreath to go around the cabin number for a holiday cruise...  it was expensive to laminate (I have a home machine that does regular paper sizes, but I had to pay have it done on a commercial machine) plus it was a PITA to keep flat while traveling. 
I really wouldn't recommend trying to do anything even close to big enough to cover the whole door.


----------



## milliepie

Joseph


----------



## Fire14

Momtotwogirls said:


> Hi, I had someone do beach chairs for my immediate family of 4, but now my other members want one, so to make it easier, can you do a beach chair with seven? Not sure if it can be done.
> 
> Please put Cruisin on the Magic and the date is September 26th-
> October 3rd, 2009.
> 
> The names are as follows:
> 
> David, Chylynn, Rebecca, Emily, Laura, Ralph, Peter
> 
> Those beach chairs are just too cute!!! Thank you soo much!


 

I noticed you are sailing with us. have you been over to our meet thread on meet section of cruise board?


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Fire14 said:


> I noticed you are sailing with us. have you been over to our meet thread on meet section of cruise board?



Hi fellow cruiser!!  Yes, I have been on the meet thread and we joined the FE list.  Tomorrow will be 99 days to go, can you believe it?!


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

Milliepie,

Sorry if i'm bothering you, but I wasn't sure if anyone saw my request. I will be celebrating my 30th bday and would like some sort of magnet. I was thinking maybe a black mickey head with a party hat or something. If you have any other ideas i'm game. 

Thanks soooooooooooo much!!!

Kara


----------



## milliepie

No bother at all!  Sometimes a post gets missed so if you didn't get a request filled it's good to post again.  I have one I can do for you.  I'll get it done soon!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

jworkkul said:


> I'm new at doing the whole door magnet thing, so what does everyone do exactly. I have been going through the forums here and so far I have only seen a few pictures of decorated doors. Can you cover the entire door and if so, how do you get a picture big enough with the magnet paper? I haven't done this before so please guide me through this.



I don't know about covering the whole door with a magnet but I did see a picture once of someone who has a vinyl cover (big outdoor type banner) made for her cruise doors...she cut the handle holes out once she had it up so it would fit good and she just rolls it up and uses the same one every time!


----------



## cinderella97

I love all these pictures!  
I have a request please, the beach chair one:
with the name
Jill
Paul 
Kayla
Jeff
Mary
Andrew
Emily
Jerry 
Joan

Magic 
July 18 - 25, 2009
50th Wedding Anniversary

Thank you !


----------



## tinkerbellthompson

I am looking for a magnet for our door.  There are so many fun and creative ideas out there, and I really like the beach chairs.  Can someone add names for me?
Mickey - Steve
Minnie - Jana
Daisy - Jessi
Donald - Tyler
maybe add:  a WONDERful cruise...
                  June 28th - July 2nd, 2009

and The Thompson's (on the ring?)


Thank you so much, from a first-time cruiser!


----------



## Ocean Angel

Hi Everyone - I found a graduation cap a few days ago that has to be printed and cut into two pieces to fit on the door - but I can't find it again.  Could someone help please?

Thanks


----------



## joseph'smom

milliepie said:


> Joseph



WOW!  Fast work- awesome---loving it thanks so much


----------



## MacDisney

Thank you all for all of your help and great inspiration. I have gone thru the entire post and actually thanks to all of you have learned how to personalized my own! WHOOOO1 

mY QUESTION IS....I am making bags for all the kids (9 in all) and personalizing them...I am takig a design, printing it on iron on patch and ironing it to the bag.....her's my rub....I have a preteen girl and I don't know what design to use for her bag....I mostly have been modifying the mickey ears with a charater ...what's cool for preteens..since  am an uncool aunt?


----------



## EJack

milliepie said:


> I also have lots of new stuff in my photobucket.



This is awesome.  Would you be able to do one for my daughter "Piper" ?    I would be SO grateful!


----------



## moet7

BreezyBus said:


> Hope you don't mind one more.  I have the yellow pirate mm, also.



WOW, Thank you BreezyBus, that is awesome


----------



## joseph'smom

One Mickey head with Kyle, beside that a "Minnie Mouse" one with Mary, and then 3 small ones:  Brody (a dog), Junior (another dog), Rascal (cat)  - If you can add something to the 2 small mickey heads to make them look cute that's great.....
And then put "The Lamberts" at the bottom.

PS:  Please!!!  How could I forget to say please?!


----------



## milliepie

dancingdisneygirl said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Sorry if i'm bothering you, but I wasn't sure if anyone saw my request. I will be celebrating my 30th bday and would like some sort of magnet. I was thinking maybe a black mickey head with a party hat or something. If you have any other ideas i'm game.
> 
> Thanks soooooooooooo much!!!
> 
> Kara



I hope one of these work ok for you.


----------



## milliepie

Ocean Angel said:


> Hi Everyone - I found a graduation cap a few days ago that has to be printed and cut into two pieces to fit on the door - but I can't find it again.  Could someone help please?
> 
> Thanks



I think this might be the link you are looking for. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## milliepie

MacDisney said:


> Thank you all for all of your help and great inspiration. I have gone thru the entire post and actually thanks to all of you have learned how to personalized my own! WHOOOO1
> 
> mY QUESTION IS....I am making bags for all the kids (9 in all) and personalizing them...I am takig a design, printing it on iron on patch and ironing it to the bag.....her's my rub....I have a preteen girl and I don't know what design to use for her bag....I mostly have been modifying the mickey ears with a charater ...what's cool for preteens..since  am an uncool aunt?



My pre-teen is a boy, but I think generally they are into similar things.  Hannah Montanna, Jonas Brothers.  Maybe not use a "character"  just a mickey head with a cool fill or crown or something.


----------



## joseph'smom

joseph'smom said:


> WOW!  Fast work- awesome---loving it thanks so much



Okay- this was a huge hit with the others traveling with us...soo......one last request (I promise...fingers crossed)

Names:
Dalton in male Disney characters- especially Donald and Mickey
The Parkers:  in classic Disney characters 
The Lamberts:  In classis Disney characters
Nannany and Grandaddy:  classic Disney
Mimi and Grandaddy:  classic Disney

THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!


----------



## Jennifer48

I don't know how I missed this thread but I'm glad I found it!  You all make such wonderful DISigns!!

I was wondering if I could make some requests for personalization.  



tjbaggott said:


>


Dan and Jen  Disneymoon Sept 12-19 2009



aristocats_lover said:


> Well, I was bored and decided to design some graphics. Let me know what you think! They can all be personalized.


 Jen on the bride and Dan on the groom



milliepie said:


>


 Disney Magic Sept 12-19, 2009 with Dan and Jen.



milliepie said:


>


 We are on our honeymoon (at the top)  Disney Magic Sept 12-19, 2009

No rush!


----------



## sluna77

milliepie said:


> Sorry I must've missed it!  Here are two for now.



Wow. . .Milliepie.. .these are awesome. . can I please have the following:

Sabrina - Tigger
Jesus - Goofy
Anjel - Stitch
Savon - Mickey and Friends or just Mickey

THANKS!!!


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

milliepie said:


> I hope one of these work ok for you.



Oh I love them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you soooooooooooo much!!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

milliepie said:


> Sorry I must've missed it!  Here are two for now.



Any possiblity of getting these with:
Tigger - Janet
Eeyore - Lois
any Princess/es - Christina
Fab Five - Austin

I want these to put in the resort windows for our trip on 7/8/09.  If you have something that is great if not it is OK too.  Thank you to all that are willing to desing for us with less talent.  Lois


----------



## milliepie

I'm working on these little by little as I get the time so I'll have more up soon! 

Piper






The Lamberts.  This is how I saw it the way you explained it, so if you were thinking different let me know.


----------



## joseph'smom

milliepie said:


> I'm working on these little by little as I get the time so I'll have more up soon!
> 
> Piper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Lamberts.  This is how I saw it the way you explained it, so if you were thinking different let me know.




Lamberts is perfect!  If you had time and could....could you make Brody's tail black, Junior's brown, and Rascal's white?  I also requested a bunch of names a few posts ago.  Also, if you wouldn't mind, would you PM me with your address?  I'd like to send you just a small thank you!!


----------



## Ocean Angel

THANKS Millipie - that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## milliepie

For Dan and Jen



 




Sabrina, Jesus, Angel and Savon




 





 





The Lamberts with color changes







Lois and Janet.  I'm still working on the rest.  




 




Dalton - I'm working on the others too.


----------



## sluna77

Sabrina, Jesus, Angel and Savon




 





 




Thanks so much!!!!  They are AMAZING. . .Can I have the Savon for a boy?. . .This one has some pink in it. . .like the other one you did with mickey and friends in blue....THANKS!!!!


----------



## Grandma4ever

milliepie said:


> Lois and Janet.  I'm still working on the rest.



These are perfect!! Thank you so very much, Lois


----------



## EJack

milliepie said:


> I'm working on these little by little as I get the time so I'll have more up soon!
> 
> Piper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!
> 
> You are so kind.


----------



## mickeyluv

I am not the "creative" type so I'm desperately in need of some help here.  I signed up with vistaprint and have received an e-mail from them that states for a limited time I can get 50 free postcards.  Now I was thinking that this would be a really nice gesture for FE gifts.  Could someone help me design a postcard?  I've gone to their site and gotten the dimensions (if that even matters)...Not sure what all this means though   .

Full Bleed Size
5.59" x 4.33"
142mm x 110mm
1677 x 1300 pixels

Document Trim Size
5.47" x 4.21"
139mm x 107mm
1642 x 1264 pixels


----------



## sluna77

HI. . The name was spelled wrong. . it's ANJEL . . .not Angel. . my little brother notice it wasn't his name. . .



milliepie said:


>



 I said this earlier. . but just in case. . .Savon is a boy.   If I can have the mickey and friends in blue. . .that will be sweet!!!



milliepie said:


>



And once again. . AMAZING WORK . . . I am still at AWW with your name creations. . . THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Hi!  I'm in and out today mostly out, so I'll work on all of these when I get a chance PM's too!    Have a great day!


----------



## kboysmommy

Milliepie,

Thank you for sending the PM with my designs....the are GREAT!  I can't wait to make the magnets!  Your making our first cruise even more special!

Thanks again!


----------



## ppiew

I'm with you Mickeyluv - I haven't the faintest where to begin.


----------



## bdtmoult

millipie can u make me one of the magnets that has the names that has the main disney characters but make it say Troy and can u make it a little bigger


----------



## Grandma4ever

bdtmoult said:


> millipie can u make me one of the magnets that has the names that has the main disney characters but make it say Troy and can u make it a little bigger



If you left click on the smaller image it will take you to the larger image.  I believe they are posted at the maller size to save space and not overwhelm the thread.  Hope this info helps.


----------



## aristocats_lover

Jen and Dan!


----------



## milliepie

Christina and Austin



 






Troy








Savon in blue and AnJel


----------



## milliepie

joseph'smom said:


> Okay- this was a huge hit with the others traveling with us...soo......one last request (I promise...fingers crossed)
> 
> Names:
> Dalton in male Disney characters- especially Donald and Mickey
> The Parkers:  in classic Disney characters
> The Lamberts:  In classis Disney characters
> Nannany and Grandaddy:  classic Disney
> Mimi and Grandaddy:  classic Disney
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!



Hey, I was just about to work on these and have a question..

By classic Disney do you mean main characters only or any classic disney character.  And by Classic you mean like the older look?  Sorry just want to get it right.


----------



## joseph'smom

milliepie said:


> Hey, I was just about to work on these and have a question..
> 
> By classic Disney do you mean main characters only or any classic disney character.  And by Classic you mean like the older look?  Sorry just want to get it right.




Classic - I meant like none of those new characters- just Mickey Minnie, the ducks, the princesses...ya know?  Like no Wall E or whoever those other little dudes are...  THANKS SO MUCH- I am jealous of your talent...really I am.


----------



## sluna77

milliepie said:


> Savon in blue and AnJel





THANK YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fivepin

Milliepie-

Just wanted to thank you for my DISign.  It looks great.


----------



## Grandma4ever

milliepie said:


> Christina and Austin



Thank you they are perfect!!  The kids are going to kill me but that's ok I am having fun.  Lois


----------



## Jennifer48

Thank you thank you thank you!! 



milliepie said:


> For Dan and Jen





aristocats_lover said:


> Jen and Dan!


----------



## milliepie

Here ya go Joseph's Mom


----------



## livinthedisneydream

Wow!  These all look great!  We are cruising very soon---July 4th and was wondering if we could make some requests if anyone has time.

We are in 2 connecting staterooms so we are hoping to do a couple different designs.

Wonering about the beach chairs---one with Mike and Lisa (the grown ups) and one for the kids stateroom with David, Patrick and Caroline.

I would love to do one with the letters for the kids names as well with characters too.

I saw a princess 4th of July that looked neat too, or anything else that will be 4th of July-ish.

Lastly, we are celebrating 12 years of "Magic" on the Magic and would love the Mickey/Minnie on beach or any other anniversary type.

Thank you in advance for sharing your creativity and helping us be a little more excited about our "cave" rooms!

Lisa


----------



## MommaMouse411

Milliepie can you make my son's Name like that MIGUEL?????


----------



## MommaMouse411

omg now I am goin to be addicted to this thread!!~ lol...wow you ladies are awesome..I just wish I had the time to create my own graphics and share!!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

MommaMouse411 said:


> omg now I am goin to be addicted to this thread!!~ lol...wow you ladies are awesome..I just wish I had the time to create my own graphics and share!!!




I just wish I had the TALENT!!


----------



## milliepie

MommaMouse411 said:


> Milliepie can you make my son's Name like that MIGUEL?????



I can, any preference in Characters?


----------



## joseph'smom

joseph'smom said:


> Okay- this was a huge hit with the others traveling with us...soo......one last request (I promise...fingers crossed)
> 
> Names:
> Dalton in male Disney characters- especially Donald and Mickey
> The Parkers:  in classic Disney characters
> The Lamberts:  In classis Disney characters
> Nannany and Grandaddy:  classic Disney
> Mimi and Grandaddy:  classic Disney
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH!!!!!!



Just bumping this...I know you have done Dalton already.  Did I answer your question about Classic Disney?  I meant the main characters...


----------



## milliepie

I posted them on the previous page.  Hope it's what you wanted.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Pretty please may I have the beach chairs one with Ted on one chair and Sandy on the other and on the life ring Disney Magic (but no date?  Thank you, thank you.


----------



## awtigger

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Can I please get this back With Kaelah in it.  I appreciate it.


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> I am not the "creative" type so I'm desperately in need of some help here.  I signed up with vistaprint and have received an e-mail from them that states for a limited time I can get 50 free postcards.  Now I was thinking that this would be a really nice gesture for FE gifts.  Could someone help me design a postcard?  I've gone to their site and gotten the dimensions (if that even matters)...Not sure what all this means though   .
> 
> Full Bleed Size
> 5.59" x 4.33"
> 142mm x 110mm
> 1677 x 1300 pixels
> 
> Document Trim Size
> 5.47" x 4.21"
> 139mm x 107mm
> 1642 x 1264 pixels





I have an idea for you, but I need your cruise info so I can add it on to the design.    If you want to say who it is from I need your from info too or whatever info  you would like on it.    Oh, also if it's a two sided postcard or not.


----------



## joseph'smom

milliepie said:


> I posted them on the previous page.  Hope it's what you wanted.


\\Gosh- how did I miss them?  They are fantastic- thanks again!


----------



## moet7

moet7 said:


> Hi
> Those beach chairs are just too cute!!!  you guys think of some wonderful designs.
> 
> Can I order one for a family of 6?
> 
> Please put Cruisin on the Magic at the top
> Please place the date July 25th - August 1st on the bottom right using the 2009 that looks like a mickey head.
> Please put 25 magical years on the life preserver
> The names are as follows, please put them in this order starting on the left and moving to the right
> Kevin
> Brandon
> Bob
> Maureen
> Patrick
> Megan
> 
> Thank you so much and I hope I didn't ask for to much personalizing




Hi
Hoping somone has the time to make this up........would so love to have one on my door Thank you!


----------



## jworkkul

What graphic program(s) are you using to make these remarkable pictures?


----------



## MommaMouse411

milliepie said:


> I can, any preference in Characters?



Milliepie...he loves Mickey Mouse and the gang...

how do you get the font? do you have to pay for that?


----------



## milliepie

Here is Miguel for you.  It's not a font you buy, you use any font you like and fill it with the pictures.  Everyone has their own way of doing it, I use PhotoImpact to fill the letters with the pics.    Click to make it bigger.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## awtigger

thank you so much tjbaggott my dd really likes it  I really appreciate it.


----------



## grlzmom

Hey Great Dis Designers!

We are doing back to back Wonder cruises July 5-12 and if possible:

Was wondering if I could get the surf board design with names: Eric, Jeanne, Kayti, Kelsey, Emily, Chloe, Bella and Nick 

also looking for one for my daughter Kayti celebrating her 18th birthday while cruising on July 7th. 

Would be so happy if we could get those two!

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

A few for July 4th.


----------



## MommaMouse411

milliepie said:


> Here is Miguel for you.  It's not a font you buy, you use any font you like and fill it with the pictures.  Everyone has their own way of doing it, I use PhotoImpact to fill the letters with the pics.    Click to make it bigger.



Thank you MilliePIe!!! its so cute!


----------



## milliepie

grlzmom said:


> Hey Great Dis Designers!
> 
> We are doing back to back Wonder cruises July 5-12 and if possible:
> 
> Was wondering if I could get the surf board design with names: Eric, Jeanne, Kayti, Kelsey, Emily, Chloe, Bella and Nick
> 
> also looking for one for my daughter Kayti celebrating her 18th birthday while cruising on July 7th.
> 
> Would be so happy if we could get those two!
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry it took so long.  



 






Mike and Lisa;


----------



## grlzmom

milliepie said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Lisa;



That was quick and they are adorable, I love them,

Thanks so much!


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie can I get a "Happy 20th Birthday Kate" ship graphic with some Christmas decoration on it?  That would be great!




milliepie said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Lisa;


----------



## TiggersPal

Bump


----------



## livinthedisneydream

I love it!  Thank you so much for your help!!  Now we will have a way to find our "cave!"  Thanks again!  lisa



milliepie said:


> Sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike and Lisa;


----------



## cathyn

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



is there any way I can get the little mermaid with Cathy.


----------



## milliepie

I did a little Christmas touch up, if you want more added let me know.


----------



## bevtoy

Perfect!
thank you!



milliepie said:


> I did a little Christmas touch up, if you want more added let me know.


----------



## grlzmom

Would like for my friends who are taking their very first Disney cruise, Mickey Head with Eeyore in it and name Andrea in one of the ears and a Mickey Head with ship in it and Torie in one of the ears.

I am looking for help on a graphic to make tshirt/magnets for our July 9-12 Wonder Cruise. It is the Disney Channel Summer At Sea cruise with Corbin Bleu and some other Disney Channel Stars from show "Sonny With A Chance" and "Camp Rock".

There is a Graphic for the Summer At Sea but I have no idea how to make anything.

I posted a help me request on the Disigns board but no response yet so if anyone has ideas, I would love a design. 

THANKS!


----------



## ambria193

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Hope this will work for you...I wasn't able to find a decent plain green m&m...maybe someone else could?



Hi:
Can you make for my family (welcome aboard) The Mercado Family
Disney Magic October 3-10 2009...
   Thank you


----------



## lmhall2000

I just LOVE your designs!!

A quick question...are your designs locked or would I be able to copy one from your webpage and replace an image that's within a porthole...I love the porthole shots of the inside room or the one of Ariel looking through it, then I thought how cool it would be to take a shot of my kids looking like they were holding their breath and looking through the porthole and replacing it behind your image??  I think I could figure it out, just wasn't sure if your images were locked and unable to change....thanks!!!!

Blessings,
Tara


----------



## ZCrew

The Pirate Tink is awsome. Can I have two made for my ladies Beth and Monica?

Thanks so much 



tjbaggott said:


> I have these Tink ones, is this kind of what you are looking for?
> *Milliepie, do you have or can you create a Mickey head with Eyore on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]*


----------



## hollieplus2

milliepie can I make 2 request? 

Ethan - name disney characters
Erin, Hollie, Ethan - surfboards, disney magin december 5-12

THANKS


----------



## milliepie

The portholes are not "locked"  you can add or change them as you wish.  Here is a blank for you to work with.  I just did a google search and found portholes and filled them with pics.  I was actually in the process of making a few for someone on here for the Summer at Sea.  Here is the one I have so far with Tiffany Thornton.


----------



## Fire14

I thought I had one of these made for me but I can't find it on computer. Can I get another PLEASE.  Juli and Danny Celebrating 7 years.


----------



## lmhall2000

That looks so cool!!   The pictures in the portholes are so funny!  I'm going to try and put a picture of my horse in one! 

Thanks! I'll send you the shots when I get them worked up! 
Tara


----------



## lmhall2000

That looks so cool!!   The pictures in the portholes are so funny!  I'm going to try and put a picture of my horse in one! 

Thanks! I'll send you the shots when I get them worked up! 
Tara


----------



## milliepie

For Andrea and Torie


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Can I get one saying David and Chylynn celebrating 8 magical years?

Also, I had requested deck chairs a few pages back.  No big deal as I do not leave until September, but I am starting to print off magnets as they are designed.  I just need to know if I should repost the request?

Thank you so much!

Also, can I get anything princess done for my DD Rebecca (4) for our door?  She is not picky.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Fire14

Millpie could I place a request for some mouse heads?
I'd like a 
sorecerer mickey with Danny on it
A pink tiara one with Juli
a purple tiara one with Jodi

Thanks a million


----------



## grlzmom

milliepie said:


> For Andrea and Torie



Wow, thanks they are perfect and my friends will love them!


----------



## milliepie

grlzmom, here is one for the Summer at Sea.  I'm working on another for you too.  If you have anything specific in mind let me know and I'll come up with something for you.


----------



## grlzmom

Milliepie,

I absolutely love the Summer At Sea DISsign 

Not looking for anything specific, knew someone would do something awesome!


----------



## ambria193

cathyn said:


> is there any way I can get the little mermaid with Cathy.



Hi:
You work is amazing, Can you make for my family?
Ariel-Nataly
Mickey-Ramon
Mickey-Beda
Than you very much!!!


----------



## ambria193

ambria193 said:


> Hi:
> You work is amazing, Can you make for my family?
> Ariel-Nataly
> Mickey-Ramon
> Mickey-Beda
> Than you very much!!!



Upps!! This post is for tjbaggott


----------



## MrsScooby

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Congrats on many years together!



This is so beautiful Could you possibly make one for me

My husband and I are celebrating our anniversary next month on the Wonder.

Laurie and Darren
17 Wonderful years

Thanks so much

oops, just remembered we are on the Magic next summer also during our anniversary.
Can you also make one that says 18 Magical years ?


----------



## MrsScooby

miker1251 said:


> loveysbydesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have to get it right sooner or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one too
> 
> Can I get one with The Schuberg Family ?
> No date so we can use it again.
> 
> Thansk so much
Click to expand...


----------



## miker1251

MrsScooby said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one too
> 
> Can I get one with The Schuberg Family ?
> No date so we can use it again.
> 
> Thansk so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pleasure.  If you want any changes, lease let me knbow.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click on the image to enlarge, then copy and paste to a file in your computer.






[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## sabrecmc

Ok, I'm going to try this, tech-challenged as I am...I actually went and bought the magnet paper stuff, which I figured was a good first step.  Soooo....I'm wondering if I can get the beach chairs saying "Mom" "Nana" "Aunt Cam" and "Aslan" as well as the Little Mermaid letters spelling out "Aslan"?  I have a feeling this is going to be addictive, lol.  Thanks so much!


----------



## love2pugs

> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Andrea and Torie
Click to expand...


Hi Milliepie,

Could I get the "Eyore Mickey Head" with Tracy and the "Ship Mickey Head" with Nick? 

Thank you.


----------



## MrsScooby

miker1251 said:


> My pleasure.  If you want any changes, lease let me knbow.
> 
> Mike



It's wonderfull
Thanks so much
I love it just the way you have it


----------



## ambria193

tjbaggott said:


> Just click on the image to enlarge, then copy and paste to a file in your computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hi:
Thank you very Much, I


----------



## milliepie

Click to enlarge.


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> Click to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi milliepie:
> 
> Could you make these:
> Princesses - one for Bailey and one for Tessa:
> 
> Classic Mickey characters - one for Michael and one for Tripp.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


----------



## hollieplus2

milliepie, thank you thank you thank you


----------



## love2pugs

milliepie said:


> Click to enlarge.
Click to expand...



Thank you!  These are great!


----------



## Sand

Hi Milliepie! I have been searching for DAYS for a DISign that I saw and, of course, I haven't seen it since. UGH! In your photobucket is a DISign of Beast handing Belle a castle, looks like Lenox made them. It says "for my birthday he gave me the World!"; BelleBeastFinal is the name. The one I saw said and have been trying to find says "for our anniversary he gave me the world", same graphic. Do you remember who the DISigner is or where you found it?
Thanks,
Sandy


----------



## milliepie

I have not seen the one you are thinking of.  The one that I have I put together myself sorry.  Is it the exact same image with the pillow and castle and all?  If so I can just change the wording for you if you like.  I also have just Beast and Belle, he is holding her hand.


----------



## mickeyluv

I would like to ask a favor...I'm not creative at all!  I would like for one of you creative designers here to come up with something for us.  I would like a creation of either a door magnet or a design for a T-shirt or something that could be used for both maybe.  We are going to be cruising this October and with friends who we met 2 DCL cruises ago (2007).  We met these friends who are from England on our very first DCL Wonder cruise in 2007 (we were tablemates) and had such a wonderful time on the cruise together that we decided to rebook onboard for a Magic Cruise in 2008.  Then on that cruise we rebooked onboard again for our upcoming cruise together which will be on the Magic on October 24th  !  (sorry so long but wanted to explain the history)

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would like to create something for us?  Like I said, I don't have that creative bone so I'm not even sure what it might should/would say on the design.  Anyone want to through me some ideas/samples?      I'm going to say TIA even if no one comes up with anything.


----------



## dietcokefan

milliepie said:


> Joseph
> 
> 
> Milliepie...If you can, I'd love to have 3 girls names in pink princess.  Hannah, Lauren and Olivia.  The ones that you've made that have the princesses in each letter are adorable!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sabrecmc

*Milliepie*, thank you so much for the Ariel "Aslan" graphic!  I finally managed to get it to print correctly after about 4 tries, lol.  It looks awesome though!  

If anyone can do a beach chair scene with "Mom" "Aslan" "Nana" and "Aunt Cam" on them, that would be fabulous!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Sand

milliepie said:


> I have not seen the one you are thinking of.  The one that I have I put together myself sorry.  Is it the exact same image with the pillow and castle and all?  If so I can just change the wording for you if you like.  I also have just Beast and Belle, he is holding her hand.



Yes, the pillow with the castle on it. I could have sworn I have seen it some where with different occasions. I think I might me due for a DISign intervention!  Yes please! Change the wording to "for our anniversary he gave me the world". Excuse me while I go detox.


----------



## milliepie

Sand said:
			
		

> Yes, the pillow with the castle on it. I could have sworn I have seen it some where with different occasions. I think I might me due for a DISign intervention!  Yes please! Change the wording to "for our anniversary he gave me the world". Excuse me while I go detox.



LOL, t's possible you may have seen it somewhere else, I post a lot of blanks.  I've seen my "cars" Design and a couple of others floating around too. 

Here you go.  I'm still working on names, those take a little longer because I have to start from scratch. 







Here is another summer at sea for grlzmom


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

milliepie said:


> LOL, t's possible you may have seen it somewhere else, I post a lot of blanks.  I've seen my "cars" Design and a couple of others floating around too.
> 
> Here you go.  I'm still working on names, those take a little longer because I have to start from scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another summer at sea for grlzmom



Millie, any chance that you know where you can actually get those figureines of the Beast & Belle?


----------



## milliepie

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Millie, any chance that you know where you can actually get those figureines of the Beast & Belle?



If you do a google search of Lenox Beauty Beast it brings up different sites that you can buy them from.  Beast is $145 and Belle is $125 from what I saw.  Hope that helps.


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

Guess that proves I have expensive tastesmight have to pull up that site and leave it sit on the screen for hubby to come across


----------



## BreezyBus

I've been playing around with this blank that has been posted before.  Added a few things.  The third image has the DVC logo on the bottom right.


----------



## Fire14

BreezyBus said:


> I've been playing around with this blank that has been posted before. Added a few things. The third image has the DVC logo on the bottom right.


 I love the new addtions.


----------



## BreezyBus

Some blanks for the Med cruise:


----------



## GoofyTraci

BreezyBus said:


> I've been playing around with this blank that has been posted before.  Added a few things.  The third image has the DVC logo on the bottom right.



Breezy,

Can I pls have the 2nd one with Tim,Traci & Nathan.

Please


----------



## miker1251

A new type design with which I have been experimenting.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Nice BreezyBus!!


----------



## 3angels

Breezybus,  May I request the second design with  The Valdez Family and if there is room August 2009. Thank you, those are awesome!


----------



## dietcokefan

I'm hoping someone can help me by either making me three names in the princess lettering or telling me how I can go about doing this?  The pink lettering with the princesses in the middle of the letters?  

I need a Hannah, Lauren and Olivia

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## milliepie

I'm working on them.  I have Hannah in my Photobucket already still gotta do the other two.  I work on them in my free time which is mostly when the kiddos are out playing or in bed.  I'll get to them tonight probably and post them in the AM.


----------



## dietcokefan

Milliepie,

I just found the princess Hannah in your recent uploads on photobucket!  You are awesome!  Seriously, this makes my day!  We are going on the Magic the week of Thanksgiving (2nd cruise on magic) and we are making little things for the girls to "leave" in their rooms on their beds each night!
  This will be wonderful!


----------



## dietcokefan

milliepie said:


> I'm working on them.  I have Hannah in my Photobucket already still gotta do the other two.  I work on them in my free time which is mostly when the kiddos are out playing or in bed.  I'll get to them tonight probably and post them in the AM.



You are amazing!  I just found it and LOVE it!  I've been searching your photobucket the last few days and you have so many wonderful things that I'm using for our cruise...it is wonderful!

Thanks!


----------



## BreezyBus

GoofyTraci said:


> Breezy,
> 
> Can I pls have the 2nd one with Tim,Traci & Nathan.
> 
> Please



Sure,  no problem.


----------



## BreezyBus

3angels said:


> Breezybus,  May I request the second design with  The Valdez Family and if there is room August 2009. Thank you, those are awesome!



thanks.  Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## milliepie

dietcokefan said:


> You are amazing!  I just found it and LOVE it!  I've been searching your photobucket the last few days and you have so many wonderful things that I'm using for our cruise...it is wonderful!
> 
> Thanks!




Thank you. 


Breezy, I  what you did with the design. It's so cute!  I also love your what you did with the names Mike!  

Is anybody doing deck chairs still? I've seen requests, but not sure if anyone is doing them.  I would but my program won't open some of them for some reason it always shuts down on me when I try.


----------



## 3angels

Thank you Breezy! Love it!


----------



## cquick

I would like to put Mickey ears on my stateroom door, but I want to have them in a stars and stripes theme for the 4th of July cruise this saturday. 

I don't know how, and I don't know the right dimensions...

*HELP!!!!*


----------



## cquick

milliepie said:


> A few for July 4th.



These are wonderful!  Can you do "ears" for the stateroom door in Patriotic theme?


----------



## dietcokefan

Anyone know where I can find mickey ears to go around the porthole with a "Thanksgiving" take on it...pilgrim hats?  or anything?  We are going the week of Thanksgiving and have two rooms...I'm putting up the captian's hat mickey ears and the minnie mouse ears but thought it would be cute and festive to switch it up on Thanksgiving...any suggestions?

TIA


----------



## milliepie

I have some more Patriotic designs in my photobucket if you want to take a look around..  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Patriotic/

And Dolly has a thread with a hat for the door...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2184704


Have a great Cruise!


----------



## milliepie

dietcokefan said:


> Anyone know where I can find mickey ears to go around the porthole with a "Thanksgiving" take on it...pilgrim hats?  or anything?  We are going the week of Thanksgiving and have two rooms...I'm putting up the captian's hat mickey ears and the minnie mouse ears but thought it would be cute and festive to switch it up on Thanksgiving...any suggestions?
> 
> TIA



There is a link in my previous post to a thread with what you are looking for.


----------



## milliepie

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> Guess that proves I have expensive tastesmight have to pull up that site and leave it sit on the screen for hubby to come across



LOL, I'm sure he would love that!   


Here are the names, Bailey, Tessa, Michael, Tripp, Lauren, Hannah and Olivia.


----------



## dietcokefan

milliepie said:


> There is a link in my previous post to a thread with what you are looking for.




Thanks...I'll go search!

Oh my gosh...I just saw the princess names!  You have made my day and certainly are making three little ladies cruise so much more fun!  Thank you so much!


----------



## kwork11

I would love to get names....thank you so much
Cliff 
Keri 
Matthew 
Abbey

Kelly
Laurence
Lauren

Rik
Jeri
Sofi
Lili

I hope that isn't too many we have 3 families in our party...also does anyone know where to get the Red Nametag magnets with Minnie or Mikey on them? I have seen them on stateroom doors before but have never seen them on the forum.  

THANK YOU AGAIN!


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

BreezyBus said:


> thanks.  Let me know if I need to change anything.



May I please have this one with Mike, Dottie & Jake Western Caribbean


----------



## BreezyBus

milliepie said:


> Breezy, I  what you did with the design. It's so cute!  I also love your what you did with the names Mike!



Thanks a bunch.  Just wish I had more time to spend on the board.


----------



## BreezyBus

CRUIZEN MAMMA said:


> May I please have this one with Mike, Dottie & Jake Western Caribbean



Sure, just let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## sabrecmc

*BreezyBus*, love your new graphic!  Can I get the Castaway Cay version with the names:  "Mom, Aslan, Nana & Aunt Cam" 

Thanks so much!


----------



## mickeyluv

BreezyBus said:


> I've been playing around with this blank that has been posted before.  Added a few things.  The third image has the DVC logo on the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please make a request?  I would like to have the castaway cay image for three different families if possible, if not I understand and will be happy with what I can get    .
> 1.  The Wynn's - with the dates 10/24 - 10/31
> 2.  The Atkinson's - same dates as above
> 3.  The Hyler's - with the dates 11/7 - 11/14
> 
> You are awesome with this design!!  TIA !!
> 
> And one that says


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> I have some more Patriotic designs in my photobucket if you want to take a look around..  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Patriotic/
> 
> And Dolly has a thread with a hat for the door...  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2184704
> 
> 
> Have a great Cruise!




Super cute Millie Pie!!!!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

BreezyBus, I would absolutely LOVE to have the Castaway Cay one with Ted and Sandy on it if you find some time.  Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

> Names
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I would love to get names....thank you so much
> Cliff
> Keri
> Matthew
> Abbey
> 
> Kelly
> Laurence
> Lauren
> 
> Rik
> Jeri
> Sofi
> Lili
> 
> I hope that isn't too many we have 3 families in our party...also does anyone know where to get the Red Nametag magnets with Minnie or Mikey on them? I have seen them on stateroom doors before but have never seen them on the forum.
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!


  Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> I would like to ask a favor...I'm not creative at all!  I would like for one of you creative designers here to come up with something for us.  I would like a creation of either a door magnet or a design for a T-shirt or something that could be used for both maybe.  We are going to be cruising this October and with friends who we met 2 DCL cruises ago (2007).  We met these friends who are from England on our very first DCL Wonder cruise in 2007 (we were tablemates) and had such a wonderful time on the cruise together that we decided to rebook onboard for a Magic Cruise in 2008.  Then on that cruise we rebooked onboard again for our upcoming cruise together which will be on the Magic on October 24th  !  (sorry so long but wanted to explain the history)
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would like to create something for us?  Like I said, I don't have that creative bone so I'm not even sure what it might should/would say on the design.  Anyone want to through me some ideas/samples?      I'm going to say TIA even if no one comes up with anything.



I'm in the process of working on this for you.  So far this is what I have, wording however is not my forte but I'll come up with something, just wanted to let you know it might be a few days.


----------



## CRUIZEN MAMMA

milliepie said:


> I'm in the process of working on this for you.  So far this is what I have, wording however is not my forte but I'll come up with something, just wanted to let you know it might be a few days.



Very Cool Millie -


----------



## mickeyluv

milliepie said:


> I'm in the process of working on this for you.  So far this is what I have, wording however is not my forte but I'll come up with something, just wanted to let you know it might be a few days.



Thank you so much and take your time, I know you are busy with lots of requests from others!   I  what you have done so far!!


----------



## jaylensmom

is it possible to get the following names...thanks!  i can't post an image because i'm a lurker and don't post much   thanks again!


tinkerbell with the following names...
alexis
nicole

 mickey mouse with the following name...
jaylen


----------



## Sand

Thank you Milliepie!! I can't wait to print all the wonderful DISigns you have done for us!! I love your firework ears. I want to have a hat for everyday of our cruise (which has a different theme everyday) but couldn't really find a hat for an anniversary. I think the firework ears are perfect! I can't tell you how much I apprecite you sharing your time and talents!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## jiminyC_fan

I'm not Canadian but that is so cute!  Love it!


----------



## kwork11

milliepie said:


> Is this what you are looking for?



YES Thank you so much!!!! That is it!!!!


----------



## kwork11

Millie do you have the Minnie red tag? Thank you again for all your time!


----------



## casacoco

Are the doors at the poly resort magnetic?


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> LOL, I'm sure he would love that!
> 
> 
> Here are the names, Bailey, Tessa, Michael, Tripp, Lauren, Hannah and Olivia.



Hi Milliepie:

Thank you so much BUT I messed up: Tripp is actually spelled *Trip*.  Could you please redo this one when you have time?  He really likes Mickey...

Thank you once again,

Mark


----------



## soudersmes

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking for the template for the cool graphic that has all of the Nemo characters and says just keep swimming.  If anyone has seen it without names, let me know.  I'd appreciate it 

Margaret


----------



## milliepie

kwork11 said:


> Millie do you have the Minnie red tag? Thank you again for all your time!



Just to let you know, the original design you've seen on the doors are not mine they are Telyn's, but she is not DISining anymore so I re-created them.  If you prefer hers to mine here is the link.  Remember, she is no longer DISining so whatever is in there is what you get no requesting please.    Here are mine..



 





 









and here is a link to Telyn's files.  http://www.4shared.com/dir/7134819/b4f0f272/Disney_Cruise.html


----------



## milliepie

bigmoonmullen said:


> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> Thank you so much BUT I messed up: Tripp is actually spelled *Trip*.  Could you please redo this one when you have time?  He really likes Mickey...
> 
> Thank you once again,
> 
> Mark



Quick Fix.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## milliepie

Oops!  Sorry the above post was meant for a pm.


----------



## fatfish

Okay, I tried customizing one myself, but its just not working.    And I tried what I thought would be an easy one.... 

Would it be possible to get the Pink Princess Mickey Head with the name Maggie?  The is just the perfect icon for my daughter.  Our August cruise is a surprise and I'd love to have that on the door when she first gets to our cabin.

Thank you so much!


----------



## princess22

Scooby3x1y said:


> Here's what I have:



I have to say I LOVE this thread.  I'm hooked.  I'm hoping to book a Disney cruise for next October and can't wait to start on my door magnets!!!  I am however getting married at Shades of Green and am hoping to do something with some of the wedding designs I saw at the beginning of this thread.  I really like the Cinderella one.  Does anyone have a blank or can anyone change the names to Stacey and Ryan August 1, 2009?  Thanks!

You guys are super creative and you have gotten me hooked!  I love it!


----------



## princess22

Scooby3x1y said:


>



OH, does anyone have a blank of this one also?  Or can change the name to Stacey and Ryan August 1, 2009???


----------



## bigmoonmullen

princess22 said:


> OH, does anyone have a blank of this one also?  Or can change the name to Stacey and Ryan August 1, 2009???




Hi:

I'm also looking for one of these

Dale & Bob

December 23, 1953

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## bigmoonmullen

milliepie said:


> Quick Fix.



Hi Milliepie:

Thank You!!!


----------



## rhondamccollough@hot

princess22 said:


> OH, does anyone have a blank of this one also?  Or can change the name to Stacey and Ryan August 1, 2009???





bigmoonmullen said:


> Hi:
> 
> I'm also looking for one of these
> 
> Dale & Bob
> 
> December 23, 1953
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark



I just posted blanks of these here

http://s93.photobucket.com/albums/l53/snoopymccollough/

I already had the mickey one, I had edited it for someone else before. I think Scooby had been personalizing that .... I fixed the Cinderella one and also made it without the name banner, for those who may want it that way!


----------



## BreezyBus

soudersmes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for the template for the cool graphic that has all of the Nemo characters and says just keep swimming.  If anyone has seen it without names, let me know.  I'd appreciate it
> 
> Margaret



I have this one.


----------



## BreezyBus

sabrecmc said:


> *BreezyBus*, love your new graphic!  Can I get the Castaway Cay version with the names:  "Mom, Aslan, Nana & Aunt Cam"
> 
> Thanks so much!



Thanks. Let me know if I need to change anything.


----------



## BreezyBus

mickeyluv said:


> BreezyBus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing around with this blank that has been posted before.  Added a few things.  The third image has the DVC logo on the bottom right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I please make a request?  I would like to have the castaway cay image for three different families if possible, if not I understand and will be happy with what I can get    .
> 1.  The Wynn's - with the dates 10/24 - 10/31
> 2.  The Atkinson's - same dates as above
> 3.  The Hyler's - with the dates 11/7 - 11/14
> 
> You are awesome with this design!!  TIA !!
> 
> And one that says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch.  Enjoy your cruise.
Click to expand...


----------



## BreezyBus

jiminyC_fan said:


> BreezyBus, I would absolutely LOVE to have the Castaway Cay one with Ted and Sandy on it if you find some time.  Thank you!



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

DD has recently watched Monsters, Inc. and has fallen in love with the characture "Boo" on the movie.  Does anyone have something with this characture?  Anywhere you could put the name Rebecca would be great!  Thanks!!

Also, I would love to request this saying Dave and Chylynn Celebrating 8 Magical Years:






Thank you sooo much!


----------



## BreezyBus

Momtotwogirls said:


> DD has recently watched Monsters, Inc. and has fallen in love with the characture "Boo" on the movie.  Does anyone have something with this characture?  Anywhere you could put the name Rebecca would be great!  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo much!



I have these for Rebecca.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

She is going to love this!  Thank you so much, BreezyBus!  I am going to print it today and let her put it on her bedroom door.  She is going to go nuts!


----------



## flrickd

[/QUOTE]

Could I get this with The Davis Family. Thank You


----------



## Cinderella1001

Millipie,

I love your designs.  I would like to get the names Jessica, Courtney, Celinda done with the characters.  We are doing a cruise in August and I am trying to finish things up to ship out of here soon.  

Characters can be, mickey and gang, princesses, or fairies.  Thanks


----------



## BreezyBus

flrickd said:


>



Could I get this with The Davis Family. Thank You[/QUOTE]

Sure,  no problem.


----------



## mickeyluv

BreezyBus said:


> Thanks a bunch.  Enjoy your cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## debsters41

[/QUOTE]

I love this picture!  Is it possible to get it with the Diakaki family?  Thank you!


----------



## casacoco

Millie, I love the new Mickey heads you've added.
Could you make a Mickey Pirate Mickey head with "Steve", a Minnie Pirate Mickey head with "Susan", and a Donald Pirate Mickey head with "Cooper"? I know you have several poses of each. I like the ones where the characters are on the ear. The Donald has on the pirate hat, the Mickey is swinging, and Minnie is sitting. Thank you so much.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Breezy, I LOVE mine!  Thanks so much for your time.


----------



## milliepie

Here are some I have for now.  I'm sorry if yours is not up yet I'm getting there!   I'm going to be a bit slow I sprained my left wrist playing tennis today, so i'm working with one hand for now.  If you need something asap please let me know.


----------



## kasidak

Momtotwogirls said:


> This is adorable!
> 
> :



I would love one whenever you have time!  My DS is turning 6 1/2 on our cruise.  His name is Hayden.

Thank You so Much!


----------



## fatfish

milliepie said:


> Here are some I have for now.  I'm sorry if yours is not up yet I'm getting there!   I'm going to be a bit slow I sprained my left wrist playing tennis today, so i'm working with one hand for now.  If you need something asap please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!    These are perfect!  She will love it!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your hand.
> Thank you again!!
> 
> dorothy


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click on the picture to enlarge.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Just to let you know, the original design you've seen on the doors are not mine they are Telyn's, but she is not DISining anymore so I re-created them.  If you prefer hers to mine here is the link.  Remember, she is no longer DISining so whatever is in there is what you get no requesting please.    Here are mine..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a link to Telyn's files.  http://www.4shared.com/dir/7134819/b4f0f272/Disney_Cruise.html



I love the bluecinderella tag
Can you put "Laurie and Darren" on it ?


----------



## casacoco

Thanks Millie! They look great!


----------



## milliepie

Laurie and Darren.


----------



## MrsScooby

milliepie said:


> Laurie and Darren.



Oh I love it

We're celebrating our anniversary on the Wonder-July 2009 and the Magic (July 2010) so this will work for both

Thanks so much


----------



## Bornteach

Hi all!

I am desperately looking for the letters using Mickey or Minnie with our names:

Molly & Mommy

I love the boo ones that are in an earlier post but I am really hoping for Mickey or Minnie (or one name in one and one in another)  Can anyone help??


Thank you!


----------



## kasidak

tjbaggott said:


> Just click on the picture to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Thank YOu!


----------



## BreezyBus

Bornteach said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am desperately looking for the letters using Mickey or Minnie with our names:
> 
> Molly & Mommy
> 
> I love the boo ones that are in an earlier post but I am really hoping for Mickey or Minnie (or one name in one and one in another)  Can anyone help??
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I have these:


----------



## Bornteach

OMG  Thank you SOOOO much!!!!


These are FANTASTIC!

We are so excited!


----------



## Flora Fan

Photoshop 7 Help!!!

I am trying to add my name to a classic Mickey and am getting nowhere...is there a trick to this?  Any help you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Here is my process:
I have downloaded a PNG file, opened it in edit mode, used the Text (horizontal), clicked the area for the name to be added, typed my name and clicked the green check mark...(chose font, font size 30 Pt).  When nothing happened, I tried to merge the two layers...still nothing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## big jack 2002

BreeayBus,
Would you make the names
Bob   in   Mickey
Michael in the Fab 5
and Chris in Prince Charming from Snow White
Thank you so much.
Barbara


----------



## milliepie

kwork11 said:


> I would love to get names....thank you so much
> Cliff
> Keri
> Matthew
> Abbey
> 
> Kelly
> Laurence
> Lauren
> 
> Rik
> Jeri
> Sofi
> Lili
> 
> I hope that isn't too many we have 3 families in our party...also does anyone know where to get the Red Nametag magnets with Minnie or Mikey on them? I have seen them on stateroom doors before but have never seen them on the forum.
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!



Hi there!  You didn't specify any certain fill, so I did a general cruise theme for them.  I still have three to do, but here are these for now.  I'll get back to you soon with the rest.    I also added a few more name tags to the lot if you haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Pinky166

I have just been looking through this thread! WOW you guys are so talented! 

Millie - Please could you make me a Mickey Pirate Mickey head with "Lee", a Minnie Pirate Mickey head with "Claire", I like the ones where the characters are on the ear. 

Also could I get the same names in the style you have in the post above this one #1393, the Rik one with the name "Lee" & the Lauren one with the name "Claire". Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pinky166

miker1251 said:


>



Mike, Would I be able to get this please for the Maguire family on the Wonder?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## miker1251

Pinky166 said:


> Mike, Would I be able to get this please for the Maguire family on the Wonder?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



You are welcome.  Hope you enjoy your cruise.

Mike


----------



## jship210

Any ideas for a 25th Anniversary? On the Magic Patty & Jack


----------



## Pinky166

miker1251 said:


> You are welcome.  Hope you enjoy your cruise.
> 
> Mike



That is perfect! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## SC Minnie

miker1251 said:


> You are welcome.  Hope you enjoy your cruise.
> 
> Mike




Can I get this one with the Moorman family on the Magic?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SC Minnie

Also looking for one with Donald, Minnie, and Tinkberbell. Is there a graphic of the chairs on deck with those 3?


----------



## miker1251

SC Minnie said:


> Can I get this one with the Moorman family on the Magic?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My pleasure.  Have a great time.

Mike


----------



## milliepie

kwork11 said:
			
		

> I would love to get names....thank you so much
> Cliff
> Keri
> Matthew
> Abbey
> 
> Kelly
> Laurence
> Lauren
> 
> Rik
> Jeri
> Sofi
> Lili
> 
> I hope that isn't too many we have 3 families in our party...also does anyone know where to get the Red Nametag magnets with Minnie or Mikey on them? I have seen them on stateroom doors before but have never seen them on the forum.
> 
> THANK YOU AGAIN!



Here are the last three for you.  Sorry I'm not doing clickable thumbnails right now, my photobucket exceeded it's bandwidth, so I'm using an alternate right now.  




















For Lee and Claire:


----------



## SC Minnie

miker1251 said:


> My pleasure.  Have a great time.
> 
> Mike



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pinky166

Milliepie they are fab. Thank you!


----------



## Dmom&dad

would anyone be willing to make some decorations for me its our first cruise these are all so neat we will be happy with anything if anyone is willing!!
we cruise the Magic July 25- August 1 we are
  Mom-Heidi
  Dad- Tony
  Brandon-14
  Shaci-13
  Bailey-10
  Courtney-9
  and Grannie Well we wont go there!!

Bailey is a boy!!

Just givin the ages for FYI no need to put them on anything!!

I would really appreciate it!!!  Many many thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Dmom&dad

milliepie said:


> Here is what I came up with. If anyone has something else they can think of to write on this please let us know!





I love this!!!! I cant get it to print any pointers???   My husband is a motorcycle cop any ideas for that??


----------



## milliepie

Not sure why it's not printing.  Maybe it's the bandwidth thing.  Which one did you like? I can post it again to see if that helps.


----------



## princess22

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



I love love LOVE this one.  Can someone change it for me?  It would be on the Wonder on July 21, 2009.  The names are Addison, Stacey, and Carol.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moet7

Hi Milliepie,
Would you be so kind to make me the deck chair design for a family of 6?

I would like for the top of it to say
Cruisin' The Magic

On the life preserve I would like 25 Magical Years

On the bottom right corner I would like the date July 25th - August 1st 2009
and I would like the 2009 to be made with the mickey ears as the 00.

I would also like to have the sun tan bottle and camera, etc. on the floor in front of the chairs.

The names on the chairs will be as follows
Bob
Maureen
Kevin
Brandon
Patrick
Megan
Please keep the names in this order, as it is birth order.

Thank you so much, you do an amazing job with these designs!


----------



## mbo516

anyone interested in my 2009 signs?  crusing the 25th of july : )


----------



## AnkaG

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone more talented than me could help me make a honeymoon graphic for a magnet? We are getting married on august 29th 2009 and celebrating our honeymoon on the ship (Magic Western in october). 

Our names are : Mike and Anne-Karine 

thanks a lot!!!

AK


----------



## milliepie

I couldn't get any of the original chair graphics to work with my program, so I had to use this.  I hope it's ok for you. 










jship210 said:


> Any ideas for a 25th Anniversary? On the Magic Patty & Jack



Is this ok? 25 is silver right?


----------



## moet7

milliepie said:


> I couldn't get any of the original chair graphics to work with my program, so I had to use this.  I hope it's ok for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for your fast work.  I do have a few changes that I would like done.  After seeing the design I decided that the black shoes, blue float and beach ball take away from the design.  can you please remove those items?
> 
> Also I didn't realize that the chairs must be in a certain order, which made a boys name on a girl color.  So I decided to change the names around.  can you please put the names in the following order starting on the left.
> Patrick
> Megan
> Bob
> Maureen
> Kevin
> Brandon
> Thank you again for all your hard work, you do a wonderful job and make everyone's cruises even more special with these designs.


----------



## sabrecmc

I love the chair graphics...if anyone can do one with 4 chairs, that would be awesome!  

Names are:

Mom
Aslan
Nana
Aunt Cam

Thanks so much to all of you talented and generous folks!


----------



## jship210

milliepie said:


> I couldn't get any of the original chair graphics to work with my program, so I had to use this.  I hope it's ok for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this ok? 25 is silver right?



Very Nice !!! Thank you so much!

J


----------



## tjbaggott

I can do one for you.  Is Aslan a boy or girl, and what are you curise dates and what ship?





sabrecmc said:


> I love the chair graphics...if anyone can do one with 4 chairs, that would be awesome!
> 
> Names are:
> 
> Mom
> Aslan
> Nana
> Aunt Cam
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you talented and generous folks!


----------



## amyk1973

Milliesky 2 - I love all of your graphics and have looked in your photo bucket and will be able to make some of my own magnets, however the names are a little tricky and I was wondering if you would be so kind to make a few for me.  We do not leave until the end of August so I have a few weeks.  The first one I would like is to say Welcome Aboard the Magic (using the picture of the boat and and mickey mouse--the second one could say The Karfonta Family---I like the one with the extra characters and the photo of the boat --

Also I like the Mickey and Minnie in the Luau flowers with the names, if I could get that to say, Amy and Brian

Thank you so much! You have such wonderful work!!!!


----------



## amyk1973

I have see on different pictures posted of doors with Mickey Mouse Ears that are of baseballs..does anyone happen to have those?

Also I was wondering if anyone could help with the beach chairs on the boat---I have searched for one with 8 chairs to no avail...does anyone have that one?

And one more request---GoofiTracey has an 09 Graphic by her name post and I would like to make that into a magnet--does anyone know where I can get that one as well.

Thank you fo everyone for their assistance! I think all the graphics are fabulous and I think it is wonderful how everyone shares and is willing to assist so that all families have a great vacation!!!!


----------



## milliepie

AnkaG said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone more talented than me could help me make a honeymoon graphic for a magnet? We are getting married on august 29th 2009 and celebrating our honeymoon on the ship (Magic Western in october).
> 
> Our names are : Mike and Anne-Karine
> 
> thanks a lot!!!
> 
> AK



Is this ok?









Some baseball that I have...  I don't believe there is an 8 chair graphic.


----------



## amyk1973

Millipie,

Thank you so much--the boys loved them!


----------



## amyk1973

Milliepie,

Sorry about posting this message again but I used your photobucket user name the first time and wasn't sure if you saw this.

I love all of your graphics and have looked in your photo bucket and will be able to make some of my own magnets, however the names are a little tricky and I was wondering if you would be so kind to make a few for me. We do not leave until the end of August so I have a few weeks. The first one I would like is to say Welcome Aboard the Magic (using the picture of the boat and and mickey mouse--the second one could say The Karfonta Family---I like the one with the extra characters and the photo of the boat --

Also I like the Mickey and Minnie in the Luau flowers with the names, if I could get that to say, Amy and Brian

Thank you so much! You have such wonderful work!!!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

I was wondering if anyone might have a Jiminy Cricket magnet idea for me.  I would absolutely love, love anything Jiminy.


----------



## gydell

I'm still trying to find a magnet for my Baltic cruise. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Princess Runner

I had the logo for my husband's fire station sent to my personal e-mail in an attachement, and I would like to have it in a cruise related magnet design for our upcoming Disney Magic trip on July 25, the thing is how do I send it or posted here from my e-mail so you guys can work on it?


----------



## Princess Runner

Browning my neurons here I opened a Photobucket account and upload the fire station logo, but can't figure which of this links is the right one to use here in the thread , well, there it is, can you guys help me to make this into a cruise magnet design? thank you!  Elcka

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af231/fireftrwife03/?action=view&current=STA3.jpg

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums/af231/fireftrwife03/STA3.jpg


----------



## AnkaG

milliepie said:


> Is this ok?



wow! thanks a lot!


----------



## Pyrdum

flrickd said:


>



Anyone able to do this one with The Pyrdum Family?  Thanks.


----------



## dizfun4me

Hello, I have spent the last few days going through all the very cute photos on this board. I cant remember where I saw the mickey parasailers at castaway cay. I am looking for the single and the double rider. Can someone help me in the right direction please.... thanks.. Jo ann


----------



## milliepie

mickeyluv said:


> I would like to ask a favor...I'm not creative at all!  I would like for one of you creative designers here to come up with something for us.  I would like a creation of either a door magnet or a design for a T-shirt or something that could be used for both maybe.  We are going to be cruising this October and with friends who we met 2 DCL cruises ago (2007).  We met these friends who are from England on our very first DCL Wonder cruise in 2007 (we were tablemates) and had such a wonderful time on the cruise together that we decided to rebook onboard for a Magic Cruise in 2008.  Then on that cruise we rebooked onboard again for our upcoming cruise together which will be on the Magic on October 24th  !  (sorry so long but wanted to explain the history)
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering if anyone would like to create something for us?  Like I said, I don't have that creative bone so I'm not even sure what it might should/would say on the design.  Anyone want to through me some ideas/samples?      I'm going to say TIA even if no one comes up with anything.




Hi!  I'm sorry this took so long.  This is what I came up with, tell me if you think it's cheezy.  






And here is the other one.  I kept it simple.


----------



## milliepie

I changed Brandon's Chair for you.  Hope that helps! 








Hi Milliepie,

Thank you so much for your fast work.  I do have a few changes that I would like done.  After seeing the design I decided that the black shoes, blue float and beach ball take away from the design.  can you please remove those items? 

Also I didn't realize that the chairs must be in a certain order, which made a boys name on a girl color.  So I decided to change the names around.  can you please put the names in the following order starting on the left.
Patrick
Megan
Bob
Maureen
Kevin
Brandon
Thank you again for all your hard work, you do a wonderful job and make everyone's cruises even more special with these designs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## moet7

milliepie said:


> I changed Brandon's Chair for you.  Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for your fast work.  I do have a few changes that I would like done.  After seeing the design I decided that the black shoes, blue float and beach ball take away from the design.  can you please remove those items?
> 
> Also I didn't realize that the chairs must be in a certain order, which made a boys name on a girl color.  So I decided to change the names around.  can you please put the names in the following order starting on the left.
> Patrick
> Megan
> Bob
> Maureen
> Kevin
> Brandon
> Thank you again for all your hard work, you do a wonderful job and make everyone's cruises even more special with these designs.


[/QUOTE]

Hi Milliepie,
Thank you for changing Brandon's chair into a "boy chair" can you PLEASE  make Megan's chair into a "girl chair" ?  then it will be perfect!!  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## TiggersPal

*Just wanted to pop on and thank everybody for allowing me to use your "templates" I've made a bunch of signs for our family celebration cruise 9/09 to Tortola! My brother thanks you, my sisters thank you and I thank you..." enjoy!*


----------



## milliepie

I saw your post AmyK and I'm working on it.  




gydell said:


> I'm still trying to find a magnet for my Baltic cruise. Any thoughts or ideas?



Not sure what you were looking for exactly, but I made this for you.  



















I have this Jiminy Cricket:


----------



## milliepie

dizfun4me said:


> Hello, I have spent the last few days going through all the very cute photos on this board. I cant remember where I saw the mickey parasailers at castaway cay. I am looking for the single and the double rider. Can someone help me in the right direction please.... thanks.. Jo ann



I have those here..  
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/


----------



## amyk1973

Thank you! Just wanted to make sure, have a good weekend!


----------



## dizfun4me

millie...

Thank you.. Thank you.. Thank you..  your the best!! I can stop searching now.. My family is going to love them..


----------



## jiminyC_fan

milliepie said:


> I have this Jiminy Cricket:



Thank you soooooo much.  You have just made my day and my trip.  I  it!  WOW!!


----------



## jbwolffiv

Hey Milliepie!  Your work is great!  Is there a way i could get your image of the deck chairs without any names.  I was wondering if I could tinker with it myself.


----------



## skiingwife

Hi Milliepie -

Would you mind putting the names Spencer and Alex in the baseball ears for me?  (both of them if you don't mind).  Thanks!!!!


----------



## princess22

Hey Millipie!  Love your work.  It's great!  Can I get the deck chairs with the names Stacey, Ryan and Addison.  We are on the Wonder July 26, 2009.  thanks in advance
Nevermind!  I completely forgot that I asked for it on the other board.  I thought it was this one and then couldn't find it.  You already did one and I LOVE it. Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## gydell

milliepie said:


> I saw your post AmyK and I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you were looking for exactly, but I made this for you.



Love them, thank you so much!!!


----------



## princess22

Hey Milliepie.  Can I please get the following with Ryan, Stacey and Addison under the names?  We are sailing July 26.  Thanks a ton.  






Oh the picture didn't show up.  I got it from your photobucket account.  It's the one that says cruising the wonder with ____.  It has Mickey and Minnie in the middle of a livesaver that has the disney cruise line logo on it.  I hope that describes it enough.  Thanks...


----------



## mickeyluv

milliepie said:


> Hi!  I'm sorry this took so long.  This is what I came up with, tell me if you think it's cheezy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE it!!!!     Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!
> 
> So If I want to put this on shirts, how is the best way to do this?  Should I go to a T-shirt making website or should I try this myself with the iron-on transfers?  I really want them to look great because of all the work you put into it!!   Thanks so very much again!
> 
> And here is the other one.  I kept it simple.



I love this also!!! I can't express to you enough how much I love these.  Your hard work is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Princess Runner

Hey Milliepie: going to the disigns I had save just realize I have nothing for Pirate night!!!!!!!!! and I was hoping to print this week, can you help me with it?  I need Pirate Mickey Carlos and Andres and Pirate Minnie for Elcka and Carmen, sorry I'd been asking for so much, I know I have the request for Carlos firestation too, is just that I am freaking out since the trip is getting closer.  I have pretty much all I need, blessings and thank you again!


----------



## DisneyRN1

Hi Milliepie,
  I have looked through so many magnets on these threads, and I am amazed that you can do this.  i have just done a photoshop class (3 hrs), but don't really know where to start.  I am going to try to learn how to do them.  However, our cruise is on Sept 12th-Sept 26th, 2009, and I am not a fast learner.  I would very much appreciate it if you would make a 29th anniversary magnet for us for Sept 13th.  Our names are Greg and Vicki.  _ think I asked someone else to do one but I don't remember who   Did I mention I am old?  If you could also do one of the Magic in Mickey's head outline, I would appreciate it.  Thanks, Vicki_


----------



## milliepie

jbwolffiv said:


> Hey Milliepie!  Your work is great!  Is there a way i could get your image of the deck chairs without any names.  I was wondering if I could tinker with it myself.



I have all of my blanks in my photobucket.  Cruise folder.. 


Skiingwife's baseball ears.  


























Princess22, is this the right one?  







Oops, I see you got this one already....


----------



## flrickd

[/QUOTE]

 I love this one with pirate ship in the background! Can I please get one with Becca ,Rick and Brenda in that order. Thanks Rick


----------



## ZCrew

I am looking for some life preserver images that can have the following:

Zellner Family
Jeff
Image of Goofy
Disney Magic
July 25-August 1, 2009

Zellner Family
Monica
Image of Minnie
Disney Magic
July 25-August 1, 2009

Zellner Family
Beth
Image of Tinkerbell
Disney Magic
July 25-August 1, 2009

I am not asking for too much, am I?


----------



## milliepie

Princess Runner said:


> Hey Milliepie: going to the disigns I had save just realize I have nothing for Pirate night!!!!!!!!! and I was hoping to print this week, can you help me with it?  I need Pirate Mickey Carlos and Andres and Pirate Minnie for Elcka and Carmen, sorry I'd been asking for so much, I know I have the request for Carlos firestation too, is just that I am freaking out since the trip is getting closer.  I have pretty much all I need, blessings and thank you again!




Here is what I did with your picture.  It was already such a great design in itself I just "Disney'd" it up a bit.  Hope it ok.


----------



## milliepie

> I love this one with pirate ship in the background! Can I please get one with Becca ,Rick and Brenda in that order. Thanks Rick



Would you like a Ship and date on the Life preserver?


----------



## jisom12

Milliepie,

Can you make another Silver Aniversary Pic with the Names "Jeff & Mitzie" for our upcoming 25th Aniversary Cruise.  Thanks.



			
				milliepie


Is this ok? 25 is silver right?

[IMG said:
			
		

> http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af32/milliesky2/Requests%20Filled/JackPatty.png[/IMG]


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

flrickd said:


>






Can I get this one with Kara, JoAnne and Dennis. Magic Aug 22-29. Thanks!!!!


----------



## princess22

THANK YOU so much!!!!  It looks great!  You are awesome.  I appreciate it!


----------



## flrickd

milliepie said:


> Would you like a Ship and date on the Life preserver?



Yes please The Magic 8/15/09 Thanks


----------



## Pyrdum

We would love to have a personalized magnet and we can't figure out how to do it  Would anyone be able to make the lounge chairs magnet for us?  Leaving next week and trying to get ready

Sailing the Magic July 18th - 25th
Stan
Tricia
Jacob
Abigail

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## jbwolffiv

OK, I tried tinkering myself and I like your work so much better. Could you make me the 3 chair image with the Flying Dutchman in the background with the names in this order?

Amanda
John 
Jen

Could you also put Disney Wonder and August 6-9 on the life preserver?  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

flrickd said:


>



 I love this one with pirate ship in the background! Can I please get one with Becca ,Rick and Brenda in that order. Thanks Rick[/QUOTE]



milliepie said:


> Here is what I did with your picture.  It was already such a great design in itself I just "Disney'd" it up a bit.  Hope it ok.



OH wow I love these. Can I pls have this fireman one for my fireman Tim. Houston Texas...


Also the chairs with the pirate ship in the back donald duck for Tim,Daisy for Traci and Stitch with Nathan.

Disney Magic Nov 7-14 2009....I love these so much I had chills. The boys will love these. Thanks agian and sorry to ask for more.


----------



## gydell

Has anyone seen any Christmas magnets out there? Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Sorry for the long post, I have quite a few to put up here. 


Zellner Family Life preservers









Jeff and Mitzie Anniversary









Greg and Vicki Anniversary








Becca, Rick and Brenda









Kara, JoAnne and Dennis









Tim, Traci and Nathan One to go.  









Amanda, John and Jen








Stan, Tricia, Jacob and Abigail









Karfonta Family Still have one more to do.


----------



## DisneyRN1

Milliepie,
  Thank you so much for the magnet.  It is BEAUTIFUL!!  I truely hope one day I can make something that pretty.   Vicki


----------



## 3angels

Hi Milliepie,  I can not help myself I have to ask  for more. My husband is going crazy keeping up with my printer ink usage.  May I please get the deck chairs with the ocean back round for 
Mario 
Tracy
Tyler
Austin
Dylan
and the name The Valdez Family in the cruise design? The one with the characters in sailor outfits and then it also has a picture of the boat. 
 Thank you so much. I love your work!


----------



## gamomof2

wondering if there is a graphic out there with only 2 surfboards?  Most of the ones I saw while going through the pages (yes, all 98) were 4 or 5.

If someone can do a graphic with 2 surfboards I would love it.   Les on one and Ursula on the other.  We're sailing on the Magic, September 19 - 26 ,2009.  

Also has anyone seen a beach blanket graphic for 2?

Thanks so much.


----------



## jisom12

Milliepie,

Simply amazing. Thank you so much.


Jeff & Mitzie


----------



## Princess Runner

milliepie said:


> Here is what I did with your picture.  It was already such a great design in itself I just "Disney'd" it up a bit.  Hope it ok.



Following my now long tradition of being a royal pain  what you did with the firestation logo is fantastic! as a matter of fact, "A Disney Tribute to Firefightes" is a beautiful and special picture from 1993 the only time Mickey is looking up to a person and one of the three times Mickey is touching a person in this case the only he is shaking hands with someone.  Please leave that in the design, but the rest has to remain the same because is very original of that specific station home of Big Red. Miami Dade County firetrucks are "county" green and Big Red was made specifically to honor the heroes from 911.  I apologize for not being specific the first time, you put so much work into it and it came up great, Carlos name doesn't have to be on it, or maybe above or below the picture.  I am keeping your work of what you did with the logo to show Carlos, I just think is fantastic!
I am missing also a Minnie Pirate with Carmen.  Blessings and thank you again,


----------



## moet7

Hi Milliepie,

I was looking at some of your resent desgins and just LOVE the deck chairs you have done with the pirate ship in the background..........you had just done one for me with the plain background .........would you be so kind to make me a new one with the new desgin you are now show???

I would need to have the chairs in the following order:

Bob
Maureen
Kevin (boy)
Brandon (boy)
Patrick (boy)
Megan (girl) (please make this one with the purple with daisy flower you are now showing)

I would also like the date July 25th - August 1 on the bottom right corner with the 2009 with the Mickey Ears

Also please put "25 Magicial Years" on the life preserver.

I love the bright colors you have on the chairs and the little sun tan lotions and balls, and flip flops.

You are so sweet to do all of these designs.

Thank you


----------



## princess22

Alright millipie.  I have to ask for one more.  If I'm ever asking for too much just tell me (I won't be offended)!  Can I please get the anniversary one you have above (the one with Mickey and Minnie and the boat and the boat in a bottle). But instead of anniversary can you put something about us getting married on August 1, 2009.  Our names are Ryan and Stacey.  Maybe "Ryan and Stacey saying I do with the date"  I'm flexible, whatever you think sounds good.  Thanks a bunch, you're amazing!!!


----------



## Pyrdum

Thanks milliepie,  great job.


----------



## 3princessMommy

Hi everyone!

I know this sounds ridiculous, but our computer malfunctioned and we lost the folder that had all our magnets in it.  I have been able to salvage some by searching through various threads and old PMs that I had.   But I'm missing two names from our group.

Does anyone have any kind of mickey head with the following names:

Caitlin (she loves HSM and Minnie - but at this point, I'm not picky)
Joann  (this is me )

I don't want to ask anyone to make anything new.  But if you have something that I could just recycle, I'd really appreciate it.  We are leaving EARLY Tuesday morning, so I'm down to the wire.

This will really teach me to wait until the last minute to print our magnets...


----------



## moet7

HI Milliepie
Would you be so kind to make me up 6 magnets for my family.  I would like the life presever you made in post # 524.

I want the date of July 25th - August 1st 2009 
And then each person's name

Please put the following characters on each life preserver

Bob - Mickey Mouse
Maureen - Minnie Mouse
Kevin - Mickey Mouse
Brandon - Donald Duck
Patrick - Goofy
Megan - Tinkerbell

Thank you for your time and talent!


----------



## soudersmes

milliepie said:


> I have all of my blanks in my photobucket.  Cruise folder..
> 
> 
> Skiingwife's baseball ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Princess22, is this the right one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, I see you got this one already....





Could I please request two signs of the Baseball Mickey?  One with Ben and one with Chris?  Thanks  Margaret


----------



## milliepie

Here are a few filled requests for now.  I'm sorry if they are not in order, it only takes a minute to personalize something that has already been made and I do those in between my daily activities.  The names, some deck chairs and new things are a little longer because they need "special" attention and I take about an hour in the evening to do those.  Thanks for your patience.  



Ryan and Stacey 







I had these on hand, if you were hoping for something different please let me know.  














Chris Baseball









Ben Baseball









How's this Elcka?


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie your graphics rock!!


----------



## Princess Runner

moet7 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I was looking at some of your resent desgins and just LOVE the deck chairs you have done with the pirate ship in the background..........you had just done one for me with the plain background .........would you be so kind to make me a new one with the new desgin you are now show???
> 
> I would need to have the chairs in the following order:
> 
> Bob
> Maureen
> Kevin (boy)
> Brandon (boy)
> Patrick (boy)
> Megan (girl) (please make this one with the purple with daisy flower you are now showing)
> 
> I would also like the date July 25th - August 1 on the bottom right corner with the 2009 with the Mickey Ears
> 
> Also please put "25 Magicial Years" on the life preserver.
> 
> I love the bright colors you have on the chairs and the little sun tan lotions and balls, and flip flops.
> 
> You are so sweet to do all of these designs.
> 
> Thank you



  Hey sister I am watching you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Princess Runner

How's this Elcka?






Perfect amiga, thank you


----------



## moet7

Here are a few filled requests for now. I'm sorry if they are not in order, it only takes a minute to personalize something that has already been made and I do those in between my daily activities. The names, some deck chairs and new things are a little longer because they need "special" attention and I take about an hour in the evening to do those. Thanks for your patience. 

No worries!  YOUR work is worth the wait!!!!


----------



## Fire14

milliepie said:


>


 
I love this design could I get one made When you have chance. Juli and Danny and just put something along lines of sailing Happily  Ever After


----------



## moet7

Princess Runner said:


> Hey sister I am watching you!!!!!!!!!!!



Right back at you!


----------



## 3princessMommy

milliepie said:


> Here are a few filled requests for now.  I'm sorry if they are not in order, it only takes a minute to personalize something that has already been made and I do those in between my daily activities.  The names, some deck chairs and new things are a little longer because they need "special" attention and I take about an hour in the evening to do those.  Thanks for your patience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had these on hand, if you were hoping for something different please let me know.



These are PERFECT!!!  Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## mwc5858

Your graphics are amazing.

If you have chance, could you change the names on your post for 1459 for Stan, Tricia, Jacob and Abigail,just change the names
to Chris, Michelle, Ashley and Ethan?  The dates are July 18-25 too.


----------



## Kaa

I love the deck chairs!  That is such a cute design.  Would it be possible to make one for me in that design?  I would want these names:

Chuck - the Donald chair
Tammy - a Goofy chair if you can, or Daisy
Chris - the Mickey chair

We are sailing on the Wonder July 19 - 23

Thank you in advance!


----------



## princess22

Once again, it's PERFECT!  Thanks a bunch.  I appreciate it!


----------



## jessie6376

I am new here, but ya'll have awsome stuff here. Everyone is very creative and would love to see if you can help me.


----------



## jessie6376

Princess Runner said:


> Following my now long tradition of being a royal pain  what you did with the firestation logo is fantastic! as a matter of fact, "A Disney Tribute to Firefightes" is a beautiful and special picture from 1993 the only time Mickey is looking up to a person and one of the three times Mickey is touching a person in this case the only he is shaking hands with someone.  Please leave that in the design, but the rest has to remain the same because is very original of that specific station home of Big Red. Miami Dade County firetrucks are "county" green and Big Red was made specifically to honor the heroes from 911.  I apologize for not being specific the first time, you put so much work into it and it came up great, Carlos name doesn't have to be on it, or maybe above or below the picture.  I am keeping your work of what you did with the logo to show Carlos, I just think is fantastic!
> I am missing also a Minnie Pirate with Carmen.  Blessings and thank you again,



can i get the minnie mouse pirate one with Jessica on it?


----------



## skiingwife

Thanks Milliepie - Could you do one more baseball ears for me - this one with Nick (forgot about him, oops.)  The one with the baseballs for ears.  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Millie Pie thanks so much for the deck chairs. I would still love the new fireman disign you did for Elka when you have time.

Thanks again.


----------



## devine5829

My friend just e-mailed me.

Can you do deck chairs for The Devine Family
Tom 
Paula
Ann 
Liz

Cruise 
August 29, 2009

Your amazing!!


----------



## HeatherD

I have a new magnet that I did for my October cruise. It's not characters, but I like the humor of it. Please bear with me. In order to post this, I have to have 10 posts, so I will do a few quick bumps to get there...


----------



## HeatherD

Let's see if this works...


----------



## HeatherD

And one more, for good measure.  Boy, I hope someone thinks this is cute - otherwise I've annoyed a lot of creative people for nothing!


----------



## HeatherD

Ok, I now have 10 posts.  Here's what I came up with a few months ago, when I first started looking at doing door magnets:






I had to cut off the fore and aft sections, to make it better suited to printing (even in landscape), but all I did was an image search for the decks of a DCL and then pasted an arrow and the Mickey head (created with 3 black circles) on it where our staterooms are.


----------



## milliepie

LOL, that IS cute.  


Here are some more filled for now.  Didn't get much chance to work on anything so I'll get more done tonight.  

Sorry Traci, I had done it but forgot to post it.  Here ya go! 








For Juli and Danny









Bob and Family









Mario and gang


----------



## moet7

HI MIlliepie
I LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!  thank you so much


----------



## ♥disneygirl♥

HeatherD said:


> Ok, I now have 10 posts.  Here's what I came up with a few months ago, when I first started looking at doing door magnets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to cut off the fore and aft sections, to make it better suited to printing (even in landscape), but all I did was an image search for the decks of a DCL and then pasted an arrow and the Mickey head (created with 3 black circles) on it where our staterooms are.



this is SO cute!!!


----------



## GoofyTraci

Thanks Millie Pie....My fireman will love it!!!


----------



## TiggersPal

I found this on one of your sites - but need to make a change - do you have a blank? Or could you make one for me with this info?


Jose & Peggy 
Celebrating 11 years of ....
Disney Magic - Rossell Family Celebration!

You can pm me and I'll shoot you my email address or you can send link? Thanks so much!


----------



## gydell

Does anyone know who does the signs with all the princesses that says "Girls just want to have fun"?

I am looking for Christmas designs for a Nov. 29th cruise.

Thanks!!!


----------



## HeatherD

OK, I can do the blanks and add in my own text, but the graphic names are killing me! So, I have a request:

Graphic names for:
The DiFulvio Family (General DCL)
Rico - Castaway Cay
Paula - Castaway Cay or birthday stuff or both (My MIL's birthday is on Castaway Cay)
Carmine - Mickey
Heather - Princess Aurora, but not too pink
Samantha - Pixies (Tink and friends - not just Tink)
Joshua - well, he says his favorite character is "anyone blue" but he also loves Cars, so I bow to your DISigning prowess.

Can the first names (so all but "the family" one) have a glow outline to them?  Thanks ever so much!

Also, can someone re-post the Magic Itinerary blank or direct me to whose photobucket it's on?  That may become the back of some T-shirts (if I can convince DH).

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## HeatherD

gydell said:


> Does anyone know who does the signs with all the princesses that says "Girls just want to have fun"?
> 
> I am looking for Christmas designs for a Nov. 29th cruise.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I have the blank of the one I think you're talking about - I added text to mine that says "Caution: Princess on board"


----------



## gydell

HeatherD said:


> I have the blank of the one I think you're talking about - I added text to mine that says "Caution: Princess on board"



That's it!  Thanks! Have you seen the same pix but them dressed in Christmas clothes?


----------



## Fire14

Thanks a trillion Millpie.


----------



## HeatherD

gydell said:


> That's it!  Thanks! Have you seen the same pix but them dressed in Christmas clothes?


Sorry, no. That's the only silly (non-emo) one I've seen...


----------



## jessie6376

Love the silly princess one can you put a name on it. If you can could you put Mackenzie on there for me please.


----------



## HeatherD

jessie6376 said:


> Love the silly princess one can you put a name on it. If you can could you put Mackenzie on there for me please.


I'm not able to personalize them, so hopefully one of the others can grab that pic and do it for you....


----------



## timdeeaustin

Would anyone be willing to create some personalized magnets for our cruise in Sept.  It will be me (Dee), DH (Tim), and DS(Austin) cruising on the Wonder on Sep 6th for our first cruise.  Anything you would be willing to do would be great, but I would especially like the cars Mickey head with Austin's name.  Thanks so much, you guys are amazing


----------



## timdeeaustin

I hope I'm not asking too much, but I would also like to have our names with the character backgrounds.  I'm not sure which ones, maybe Mater for Tim, Sally for Dee, and Lightning for Austin.  Thanks so much


----------



## HeatherD

Gydell, look on page 4 - there is a Princess pic in winter garb (but not silly faces).


----------



## IrenicMom

HeatherD said:


> I have the blank of the one I think you're talking about - I added text to mine that says "Caution: Princess on board"



Ok, seriously?  This is probably one of my favorite princess pictures ever.

My dd (4) will LOVE this!!!


----------



## gydell

HeatherD said:


> Gydell, look on page 4 - there is a Princess pic in winter garb (but not silly faces).



Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

ok, so I took about an hour today and finished most of these up.  



















































Devine Family, sorry you didn't say which ship!









Chris, Michell, Ashley, Ethan









Chris, Chuck, Tammy







Nick and Jessica Mickey Heads























A couple of new Christmas things I made..  I have some Christmas themed cruise designs in my photobucket if you feel like looking around.  













And this..


----------



## Kaa

Thank you so much Milliepie!  That is incredibly cute!


----------



## gydell

http://i991.photobucket.com/albums/af32/milliesky2/Christmas/ChristmasMickMinnMH.png

Could I please have this with Sharon in 1 ear and Gydell in the other. Our cruise is Nov 29, 2009 on the Wonder. Also with the silly princesses, is it possible to put "Girls just having fun" on it. Thank you!


----------



## moet7

Thank you Milliepie............the life preserves are PERFECT!!!


----------



## devine5829

DEVINE FAMILY....
sorry..its the disney magic. 
 If youcan add it, great! Otherwise, no worries!


----------



## TiggersPal

How does she keep track of all these requests... Poor thing, I feel for you girl!


----------



## V12diablo

I just LOVE the deck chairs you have done with the pirate ship in the background. Would you be so kind to make me one?

I would need to have the chairs in the following order:

Jason
Suzanne
Allison (girl)
Zachary (boy)
Isaiah (boy)

I would also like the date Aug 29th - Sept 5 on the bottom right corner with the 2009 with the Mickey Ears

Also please put The Horne Family on the life preserver.

I love the bright colors you have on the chairs and the little sun tan lotions and balls, and flip flops.

You are so sweet to do all of these designs.

Thank you


----------



## MommaMouse411

Millie..girlfriend..wow..I just saw some of you new stuff...wow...very very nice...

can you do me a fave...

I like these

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/?action=view&current=ourfamilycolor.png


but its only Dad, Me, Son, black dog....can you give us some skin color...(we're latinos) ? if not..its cool...

but I also wanted the lifepreservers with the Sailor Mickey on the side..and then one with Sailor Minnie on the side...with Setting Sail May 30th, 2010 or something catchy like that

http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/MickeyLifepreserver.png


http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/MinnieLifepreserver.png
also...I'm using alot of your designs for magnets...and scrapbooking..I haven't started yet...but I definately have some ideas thanks to you and other DISigners.


----------



## Princess Runner

HeatherD said:


> I have the blank of the one I think you're talking about - I added text to mine that says "Caution: Princess on board"



HeatherD can you make this one for my teen son? saying
[CENTER*]Andres
It's Picture Time*[/CENTER]

Thank you and blessings


----------



## HeatherD

Princess Runner said:


> HeatherD can you make this one for my teen son? saying
> [CENTER*]Andres
> It's Picture Time*[/CENTER]
> 
> Thank you and blessings


I'm sorry, I can't. I don't have the photo software to add decent looking text and save it as an image. So, I have lots of blanks, thanks to Rhonda and Millie, but when I put my text on it, I do it in Word, which cannot then be posted in here.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Heather, I didn't know that you can do it in word.  Wonder if my DD could figure it out.  She wants to do it soooo bad.


----------



## V12diablo

Just wondering if anyone could do basketball or soccer mickey ears?

Basketball- Allison

Soccer- Zachary
Soccer- Isaiah

Thank you in advance!


----------



## HeatherD

jiminyC_fan said:


> Heather, I didn't know that you can do it in word.  Wonder if my DD could figure it out.  She wants to do it soooo bad.


I just insert the picture (Insert>picture>from file) on a new document and then put WordArt over it. Then, I can save it as a Word doc to print up, but I can't really share it with others.  You can't do as much, but it gets the job done for some things.  Nothing near what Rhonda and Millie have been coming up with!


----------



## Princess Runner

HeatherD said:


> I'm sorry, I can't. I don't have the photo software to add decent looking text and save it as an image. So, I have lots of blanks, thanks to Rhonda and Millie, but when I put my text on it, I do it in Word, which cannot then be posted in here.



No problem woman, and I will try to do it in Word, thank you!


----------



## miker1251

Princess Runner said:


> No problem woman, and I will try to do it in Word, thank you!




Just in case, I added the wording.

Mike


----------



## TiggersPal

*I just came back to check on the status of requests... are people pm'ing Millie? Just wondering - *


----------



## HeatherD

TiggersPal said:


> *I just came back to check on the status of requests... are people pm'ing Millie? Just wondering - *


Should we be pm'ing? For mine (names) I wasn't sure who does it, since I've seen several people putting them up.  Thanks for your assistance....


----------



## TiggersPal

HeatherD said:


> Should we be pm'ing? For mine (names) I wasn't sure who does it, since I've seen several people putting them up. Thanks for your assistance....


 
* I dont know - I am hoping someone who had their request filled will let us know...*


----------



## mommybean

Hi Everyone!

I'm new to the DISboards...wow!! I'm only on page 31 of this thread - lol.

I wondered if anybody has or could make the mickey head with Tigger and one with Cinderella? I'm searching for them to personalize, but haven't seen those yet.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Hi!  I'm here.  I've just been very busy lately.    I tried posting some requests last night, but photobucket was down so I'll get to them later.


----------



## kpflillirpf

Hi Millie!  I LOVE your designs.   I realize you are swamped with requests but would love to add mine if at all possible.

The 3 items I'd love to have personalized (from Post #1509) are:

Tinkerbell - with the name Lilli on it and the date of Oct. 3-10, 2009

The same design but with Minnie - with the name Katelin on it and the date of Oct. 3-10, 2009

And the design with the deck chairs, flip flops, etc. - with the names Kristi, Richard, Lilli and Katelin on it, the date of Oct. 3-10, 2009 and the Disney Magic.

Please PM me to confirm that you can or can not do this for me.  I appreciate your time in advance.  Kristi


----------



## kpflillirpf

Hi Millie.  It's Kristi again.  Do I dare ask you for one more? 

I went to your photobucket page and my husband and I are celebrating our 17th wedding anniversary on our cruise in October.  (Disney Magic, Oct. 3-10, 2009; anniversary is Oct. 3rd).  Can you possibly do this one up for me:






Thanks so much!  Kristi


----------



## milliepie

Hello all!  Here are a few more completed.  Sorry if I haven't gotten to yours yet!  


Here are the blanks I have of that Bambi pic















The Valdez Family








Dee, Tim and Austin













Sharon and Gydell








Zachary, Isaiah, Allison

















Devine Family







Mackenzie








Newman Family


----------



## tamman

Hi, Love your work!!!! We will cruise in August. Can I get a family magnet with the lounge chairs. Last name- Mandziara. 
Western Cruise- August 22-29, 2009.

Names- Jon, Tammi, Trevor and Kayla. 

Can I also get a soccer mickey head with "Trevor and a princess mickey head with "Kayla"

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Milliepie...Awesome work.  I am soooo envious because I am tech challenged when it comes to adding the names.  Could I get the following items (at your convenience)?

Lounge chairs (3)
Last name - Smith
Names - James, Sherry, Grayson (boy)
Disney Magic
Dates  Nov 21 - Nov 28, 2009

Minnie Pirate head with Sherry
Mickey Pirate head with James
Stitch or Pluto pirate head with Grayson

Lounge chairs (2)
last name - Meyers
Names - Jack and Sandy
Disney Magic
Dates  Nov 21 - Nov 28, 2009

Pirate Goofy - Jack
Pirate Donald - Sandy

Thanks again.  There is no rush since we are not cruising until Thanksgiving.


----------



## joycsk

Dear Milliepie,

I went to your photobucket and I adore the Mickey/Minnie anniversary.  I completely understand if this too much, but my parents are celebrating their 41st anniversary on the Magic in August.  Would it be possible for you to do "Celebrating 41 _Magical_(?) Years"???

So many thanks - regardless of the outcome!


----------



## dancingdisneygirl

Milliepie,

Thank you for my deck chairs. I really appreciate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kara


----------



## TiggersPal

*Thanks! I will create my own bambi one from the blank - you rock girl!*


----------



## timdeeaustin

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

These are perfect.  You are amazing


----------



## hawaiian mickey

milliepie said:


> I saw your post AmyK and I'm working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you were looking for exactly, but I made this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this Jiminy Cricket:



aloha,
I love your work. Could you make one with Tallinn instead of Helsinki for the 2010 Baltic Cruise.

aloha,

hawaiian mickey


----------



## IrenicMom

HeatherD said:


> I just insert the picture (Insert>picture>from file) on a new document and then put WordArt over it. Then, I can save it as a Word doc to print up, but I can't really share it with others.  You can't do as much, but it gets the job done for some things.  Nothing near what Rhonda and Millie have been coming up with!



Heather -
This is great!  I didn't even think of trying it this way.  Until I master PSE, word art it shall be.

Thanks for the tip/reminder!!


----------



## chowboys

I was wondering if you could make me 2 magnets with the Mickey Pirate.

Here are the names:

Noah

Aden

I would also like to get a family magnet with the lounge chairs. Last name- Jiwa-Chow. 
Eastern Cruise- August 29-September 5, 2009.

Names- Nasrin, Noah, Aden, Parry, Grandma Jiwa and Grandpa Jiwa. 

Thanks, I really appreciate you doing this.





milliepie said:


> Here is what I did with your picture.  It was already such a great design in itself I just "Disney'd" it up a bit.  Hope it ok.


----------



## milliepie

joycsk said:


> Dear Milliepie,
> 
> I went to your photobucket and I adore the Mickey/Minnie anniversary.  I completely understand if this too much, but my parents are celebrating their 41st anniversary on the Magic in August.  Would it be possible for you to do "Celebrating 41 _Magical_(?) Years"???
> 
> So many thanks - regardless of the outcome!



Sure, what are their names so I can add those in, and the anniversary date?
Thx.


----------



## princess22

Hey Millipie, it's me again. I was wondering if I can get two of the Cars ones you have above.  One with Harry, the other Lewis.  I appreciate it!  You're awesome!


----------



## milliepie

This is a long one so please don't quote it directly.    More soon..


----------



## milliepie

Some more.. 





























































Hi hon, you didn't specify if you wanted a name on these so I left them blank for you.


----------



## eeyoremommy

OMG Milliepie.  I so appreciated them.  They came out even better than I imagined.  If I can ever do anything for you, please let me know.  Thank you ssssooooo much!


----------



## kpflillirpf

Oh Milliepie!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!  They are perfect!   I showed them to my husband this morning and he liked them.  Especially the anniversary ones.   He actually choked up when I showed him those.   Then, I showed Lilli the graphics and her face just said it all.  She was THRILLED!   So thank you for blessing our family.   Kristi


----------



## mommybean

Can someone help me please? I've looked at so many mickey heads I'm going cross-eyed - lol. I saw on someone's photobucket (sorry I don't remember whose, but I think it was milliepie), there were some twilight zone mickey heads - one in particular with the swirl on the head and stars on the ears). Now I can't find it...can anyone help me out please?
Thanks!!
Found it!!

And THANK YOU milliepie for the Tigger & Cinderella mickey heads!! They're fabulous!!!  And you are so sweet to do all this for us!!


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> ok, so I took about an hour today and finished most of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devine Family, sorry you didn't say which ship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, Michell, Ashley, Ethan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, Chuck, Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick and Jessica Mickey Heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of new Christmas things I made..  I have some Christmas themed cruise designs in my photobucket if you feel like looking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this..



millie these are gorgeous
could you make  goofy ,magic ship, feb 27-march 6,2010, josh
                       tinkerbell, magic ship, feb 27-march 6,2010 joanne
                       mickey, magic ship,feb 27-march 6,2010 king

 and the deck chairs, one josh and one joanne with the feb27-march 6,2010 
magic ship
if this is too much to ask what ever you are able we would be so grateful.
p.s is this the way to ask because im fairly new to the dis board and i could be doing this all wrong  joanne


----------



## kpflillirpf

Hi Milliepie!

It's me again.   Can I get you to do a few more graphics for me?  I'm completely illiterate when it comes to graphics. 

I'd like to get the following item with the name Lilli:







Then I'd like to get the following item with the name Katelin:







Then I'd like to get the following item with the name Kristi and another one with the name Richard:






And then lastly, can I get the following item with the name The Foster Family:






FYI, our cruise is Oct. 3-10, 2009. 

Thank you so very much.   I will try not to bother you again.  Thanks!  Kristi


----------



## V12diablo

Milliepie

Could you please do the 

Mickey Mouse Island head one with Laura (disney magic Aug 29-Sept 5)


Goofy sting ray head with Rob on one ear and Zachary on the other (disney magic Aug 29 -Sept 5)

If you could put the boat and date on them that would be great.

Thank you once again


----------



## bzss7x

Milliepie, 

We love your work!!!! 

We will cruise in July. 

Can I get a family magnet with the lounge chairs? Last name: Tynes. 
Wonder Cruise- July 26-30, 2009.
Names: Jason, Kerry, Dylan and Madison. 

Can I also get a baseball Mickey head with "Dylan" and a Princess Mickey head with "Madison"?

Thanks so much in advance for this!!!!!


----------



## waltdisneyworlddreamer

Does anyone have any pics of Captain Hook?  I was wanting to use it for our cruise t-shirts.  I saw a black and white one that I really liked on zazzle but I can't find anything similar.
TIA!!


----------



## joycsk

milliepie said:


> Sure, what are their names so I can add those in, and the anniversary date?
> Thx.



You are so kind.  Names are Kay and Tom.  Date is August 4.  Thanks SO much!


----------



## MommaMouse411

millie girl you're awesome..thanks for the color in our skin! lol!!


----------



## gydell

Milliepie -

THANK YOU!!!

I can't say it enough but your work is wonderful!


----------



## TiggersPal

*Yes Millie - thank you - I created a wonderful sign using the "Hangin' with the girls" for our Family Celebration and put all our girls names on their outfits - it turned out really cute!*

*The Bambi one turned out cute too !  Thanks again!*


----------



## jessie6376

miker1251 said:


> Just in case, I added the wording.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> could you do one for me that say Kenzie It's picture time


----------



## jessie6376

Thanks so much for what everyone has done for me. I would love to have a basketball mickey head with Dallas on it. 

Beach chairs with Dallas, Mackenzie, and Jessica Oct.10-17 2009 
Disney Magic


----------



## disneyjunkie99

May I please have a soccer ball head and a basketball head with Reece on them?

Also, could I have the beach chairs with Drew, Tammy and Reece - Oct 3-10, 2009 - on the Magic?


----------



## miker1251

jessie6376 said:


> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case, I added the wording.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> could you do one for me that say Kenzie It's picture time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem.  Enjoy.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie




----------



## bigturkey12

thank you so much millipie they are gorgeous. i never expected to have them so quickly with all the requests i know your getting. i also noticed you put them on at 1am.!!!thank you so much . keep the designs coming they are beautiful joanne and josh


----------



## bigturkey12

on the same page as our designs there was a pirates of the caribbean
one rockin the caribbean
only after all other requests because i dont want to ask for too many could you do that with "THE KING FAMILY" FEB 27-MARCH 6 2010
IF THIS IS TOO MUCH TO ASK I UNDERSTAND HOW BUSY YOU ARE AND WE SO APPRECIATE WHAT YOU HAVE ALREADY MADE FOR US. 
AGAIN WITH MANY THANKS JOANNE AND JOSH


----------



## joycsk

My dearest Millie,

I just saw the anniversary graphic you made for my parents and I to tell you that you made me cry.  Your work is phenomenal and I am so grateful that you share your talents with the world.

THANK YOU


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

milliepie said:


>


 Can I get this last design with the names
Holly 
Glen
Glen Allen 
Jimmy
Thank you so much these are adorable


----------



## kpflillirpf

Good morning Millipie!

Are you sick of me yet?   It's Kristi again and I'm hoping I'm not overly troubling you with my requests.   If you met me you'd see just how illiterate I am when it comes to graphics.  I know I made a promise earlier that it was my last request BUTTTTTTTTTT, I promise that this time it is my last request.   Really, I mean it. 

First of all, thank you so very much for the wonderful pirate graphic.  It's perfect.  I want a few of these to be surprises for everyone. 

I couldn't remember if I had asked you for names done with the letters with Disney characters in them.  If not, could you do ones for me as follows:

Lilli - anything Ariel will be perfect
Katelin - she's 1 so I'll leave it up to you as to what character(s) to use.
Richard - he's my DH so the main Disney characters are good.
Kristi - that's me and I like just about anything; I'll leave it to you. 

Then, there is a Mickey head that has Ariel in it with bubbles in your photobucket graphics.  Could you do that one for Lilli with Disney Magic and Oct. 3-10, 2009 in the ears.

And, lastly, we are traveling with my in-laws and our best friends.  I've been trying to come up with an idea for a "logo" for just us to put on shirts for boarding day.  I like the following graphic:






Could you put on 1 ear The Foster Families and on the other ear put The D'Agostino Family and the somewhere above/below or both of the ship/main part put Disney Magic and Oct. 3-10, 2009.

Thank you so very very very very much!  Kristi

OKAY, the one graphic that I put on here didn't show up on the page.  so, here is the link without the IMG stuff:  
http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/ship.jpg


----------



## ZCrew

milliepie said:


> Millipie...can we get the above graphics with:
> 
> Zellner Family
> 
> Goofy life preserver = Jeff
> 
> Minnie life preserver = Monica
> 
> Tink life preserver = Beth
> 
> Disney Magic - July 25-Aug. 1 2009
> 
> Thanks


----------



## HeatherD

Millie, the DiFulvio Family thanks you for that graphic! It looks great and SO much better than anything I would've come up with.

I have one more request, but I don't know if you are able to do it. Do you do the Names graphics? If not, that's fine...you do such great stuff for everyone here, and I really appreciate seeing all of it (even if I'm not going to use/steal/er...borrow it!).


----------



## bzss7x

Millie,

Thanks so much for your work last night.  It will help make our cruise that much more special.

Jason, Kerry, Dylan, and Madison


----------



## kileybeth

Milliepie, I am pretty sure I have looked through this entire thread by now! Awesome stuff!
My family and I are 1st time cruisers and would love to have some of these graphics to make into signs!  

Would it be possible to get one of the beach chairs on deck with the ship in background for a family of 6?  

Our names are Mark and Kim  and our children are
Cameron (DS17) Kiley (DD14) Emory (DS6) and Jillian (DD4)
We are the Andress Family 

We sail on the MAGIC on September 19-26, 2009 

I was also looking for something to put on our door for our Cozumel day.  Haven't seen anything yet though.  

I really liked those flags you did for the Baltic cruise, have you done any for a Western Itinerary?  

I had had an itinerary someone did for me way back when but the dates were wrong and I never got it re-done and now I can't find the link! ugh! 

Thanks for anything at all you are able to do!


----------



## gydell

Milliepie - I being greedy with your time and if you have time would love to have 1 of the chairs on deck  with the POC ship and CC in the background. 
Minnie chair - Sharon
Daisy chair - Gydell
29th os Nov on the Wonder

Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## disneyjunkie99

Thank you Milliepie!  I love them!


----------



## NannytoFab4

Hi!Could I get one with a Mickey chair with EAN,and a Minnie chair with Nanny,Disney Wonder,September 17-20,09.TIA


----------



## chowboys

You do an amazing job.  I was wondering if you would not mind doing a couple more for me.

I really like the all the character pirates.  Could you please write the following message:

Jiwa-Chow Family - August 29th - September 5th, 2009


I also love Mickey sitting on the beach.  I was wondering if you could do 2 separate one with the names of Grandma Jiwa and Nasrin


I also would like pluto under the water and I was wondering if you could do  2 of the following with names of Grandpa Jiwa and Parry

Thanks


----------



## Princess Runner

miker1251 said:


> Just in case, I added the wording.
> 
> Mike



Thank you Mike! I see you are going in the member cruise, we are looking forward to do the same on 2010, but I heard is more expensive than the regular cruise in September, so I'll be waiting for you to come back with a review to see if is worth it!, thank you for adding the name in the design this for sure will make my teen laugh!  blessings Elcka


----------



## milliepie

Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..


----------



## milliepie

Sorry, one more.  Lilli, Katelin and Kristi, I'll do your names soon.


----------



## bigturkey12

it is wonderful what you do for all of the other fellow dcl passengers. i cant thank you enough. your designs are awesome and i dont think ive ever had so much fun planning a trip before and a great deal of this fun is watching all of your designs. thanks so much joanne and josh
well keep watching for your designs


----------



## gydell

Thanks again!


----------



## kpflillirpf

Millie!  Thank you so very much!   I'll look forward to seeing the names done for all of us (Lilli, Katelin, Kristi and Richard). 

Hey, can I ask for a slight change to the one done for the Foster Family and the D'Agostino Family?  Not sure if it would work but, if you could, could you put the word The above the names?  Also, instead of Disney Magic and Oct. 3-10, 2009 below the entire graphic, could Disney Magic be in the Mickey head just above the ship and the date also in the Mickey head just below the ship?  If that isn't possible, I love it anyway and will use it no matter what. 

You're the best!  Thanks and have a fab weekend!  Kristi


----------



## missjudit

Subscribing.

Judi


----------



## HeatherD

Millipie, thank you! I don't know how you keep up with all the requests, but thank you so much! The names are perfect...

Heather


----------



## jessie6376

Thanks so much for all ya'll have done for me . They are perfect.
Can I get on of the one that say rockin the carribean for the Mantlo family and the Brown family oct 10-17 2009 one for each family please


----------



## milliepie

kpflillirpf said:


> Millie!  Thank you so very much!   I'll look forward to seeing the names done for all of us (Lilli, Katelin, Kristi and Richard).
> 
> Hey, can I ask for a slight change to the one done for the Foster Family and the D'Agostino Family?  Not sure if it would work but, if you could, could you put the word The above the names?  Also, instead of Disney Magic and Oct. 3-10, 2009 below the entire graphic, could Disney Magic be in the Mickey head just above the ship and the date also in the Mickey head just below the ship?  If that isn't possible, I love it anyway and will use it no matter what.
> 
> You're the best!  Thanks and have a fab weekend!  Kristi



Sure thing.


----------



## kileybeth

Milliepie, 

Thank You so much!  I love the beach chairs!!


----------



## kpflillirpf

Milliepie!  That's exactly what I envisioned when I attempted to draw a picture of what I wanted!!!!!!   Thank you so very much!   Looking forward to seeing the names when  you get around to them.  You're the best!  Kristi


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Wow!  Just made it through this WHOLE thread.  Good job everybody!  I want to make some requests.  Our cruise and MNSSHP party are coming up so soon now.  I better start making stuff!  I think the best way for me to request is to reply from threads of the pics I need.  Thank you so much in advance for the help!    I am always impressed with how much people are willing to help others on the disboards!


----------



## 3smithboys

Hi Millie!  I don't know if you will have enough time to do this, but we are going to be on the Wonder on August 16th and would love to have some of your amazing creations for our first Disney cruise!!!!

I was hoping that you could make a beach chair magnet with the names Lani, Nick, Matt, Jack, and Ryan on it.  We will be sailing on the Wonder from August 16-20.

I was also wondering if it would be possible to get 3 baseball Mickey's - one for Matt, Jack, and Ryan.

Thank you so much!!! 


Lani


----------



## dr&momto2boys

milliepie said:


>




Is it possible to have names like the Rico one made for my kids: Jacob, Max, and Ella?  

Also can you make a name like Dee with Jack Skellington?  My son Jacob would _love_ that!

I would also like he Disney Magic lifesavers with Goofy for Jacob, Mickey for Max, and Minnie for Ella.

If anything is not possible or too time consuming I totally understand!

Thanks so much!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Can I also request the pirate ears with Mickey for Max, Ears with Pirates in the Caribbean for Jacob, and ears with Minnie pirate for Ella?

I know I'm pushing my luck with two more requests ut I really will use them all!  

Can I have the beach chairs with the "old" background (the one toward the beginning of the thread) with Mickey chair for Marc, Minnie chair for Kyrie, Goofy for Jacob, Donald for Max, and a princess looking chair for Ella?  Maybe it could say Magical Days at Sea.

And I would love the Nothin' better than a Day at Castaway Cay beach towel picture with Jacob on the flippers, Max on the surf board, and Ella on the Minnie bag.

Thank you, thank you, thank you for any and all of these requests that you can fill!


----------



## princess22

If anyone is looking for magnetic paper I found some at (what I think) is a decent price on Amazon.  I ordered a pack of 5 sheets a few weeks ago for 11.00 or something.  Then I found one for 8.00 so I ordered that one instead.  When it arrives, it's a 5 pack of 5 magnetic sheets.  So it was 25 sheets total.  I just checked and the price has gone up to 11.00.  But still 11.00 for 25 sheets, I haven't seen it cheaper.

If this isn't a good price sorry for posting...


----------



## princess22

Oh Millie, can I get the Rockin Pirate one with all the characters for the Wonder July 28?

Thanks!


----------



## goterps1986

Hi Millie.  I tried to go to the photobucket page and make changes but just couldn't get them to work like you do.  Can I please just request a couple- the beach chairs with 3-Mickey chair with Andy, Minnie with Monica and Tinkerbell with Ashley.  And if you can leave that little DVC logo in the center with Sept 13-17thor 2009 DVC member cruise or something like that.  

And a real easy one- the It's Five O Clock Somewhere and just put The Zinks in there somewhere.  Those 2 would be awesome for us!  Thanks so much for all your hard work on these!  Thank you Thank you Thank you.


----------



## milliepie

Some more for now.


----------



## kpflillirpf

Milliepie, as usual, YOU ROCK!!!!!  The names are perfect.  Thank you for all your hard work.  It is much appreciated.  Blessings to you!  Kristi


----------



## 3smithboys

Millie, thank you so much!  They are perfect!!!!  You are the best!!!  

Lani

Can someone suggest what is the best way to print out just my pictures.  Also, what is the best way to make the magnets?  Is it to get the printable magnet sheet from an office supply store like Staples?    Thanks!!!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

princess22 said:


> If anyone is looking for magnetic paper I found some at (what I think) is a decent price on Amazon.  I ordered a pack of 5 sheets a few weeks ago for 11.00 or something.  Then I found one for 8.00 so I ordered that one instead.  When it arrives, it's a 5 pack of 5 magnetic sheets.  So it was 25 sheets total.  I just checked and the price has gone up to 11.00.  But still 11.00 for 25 sheets, I haven't seen it cheaper.
> 
> If this isn't a good price sorry for posting...



Can you tell me what brand it was that was packed that way?  (I see several options.) I'm hesitant to order something that says five sheets for fear of getting only five sheets!   Has anyone else ordered these too?


----------



## hollieplus2

milliepie, can you please do the character names for me? 

ERIN-Indiana Jones

HOLLIE-Princess


----------



## milliepie

3smithboys said:


> Millie, thank you so much!  They are perfect!!!!  You are the best!!!
> 
> Lani
> 
> Can someone suggest what is the best way to print out just my pictures.  Also, what is the best way to make the magnets?  Is it to get the printable magnet sheet from an office supply store like Staples?    Thanks!!!




Just right click on the picture you want and save it to your computer.  From there you can print it with whatever program you use.  Or you can right click and print directly off of here, but if you do you get whatever size is on there.  If you save it first you can re-size it to whatever size you want it.  Hope that helps.


----------



## princess22

THANK YOU Millipie.  I love how you knew our names even though it wasn't in the request!!!  It's great as always!  Thanks!



dr&momto2boys said:


> Can you tell me what brand it was that was packed that way?  (I see several options.) I'm hesitant to order something that says five sheets for fear of getting only five sheets!   Has anyone else ordered these too?



If you type in magnetic sheets for the keyword.  The over on the side click Prime Eligible.  It's the third one down I think.  It is called "Magnacard Photo gloss magnetic sheets 8.5x11, white, PACK of 5"

If you go in to under technical details it says 5 sheets per PACK. Obviously I didn't read this.  I ordered two thinking it was just one PACK of 5, but in the title it says a PACK of 5 and then each pack has 5.  So I ended up with 50 magnetic sheets.  But oh well.

I printed my magnets last night and they look great!

Let me know if that helps finding it!


----------



## 3smithboys

Thanks Millie!  I was able to save them... now I just have to go get the magnetic sheets and print!    I can't wait to see them!!!!   I know they are going to look awesome.  DH couldn't believe them when I showed them to him this morning!


----------



## dvc4life

Hi Milliepie.  I just started looking at magnets for our upcoming cruise in September and yours are awesome.  

I was just wondering if you would be able to do one for me and my DH.  I love the beach chairs with CC in the background or just the ocean too!  I'm not picky.  We are going to be sailing on the DVC Member Cruise September 13-17, 2009.  And our names are Bob & Chris.

If you could do that for us we would be very appreciative.  Thank you so very much.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

princess22 said:


> If you type in magnetic sheets for the keyword.  The over on the side click Prime Eligible.  It's the third one down I think.  It is called "Magnacard Photo gloss magnetic sheets 8.5x11, white, PACK of 5"
> 
> If you go in to under technical details it says 5 sheets per PACK. Obviously I didn't read this.  I ordered two thinking it was just one PACK of 5, but in the title it says a PACK of 5 and then each pack has 5.  So I ended up with 50 magnetic sheets.  But oh well.
> 
> I printed my magnets last night and they look great!
> 
> Let me know if that helps finding it!



Found them, thanks!  I just ordered two packs (one for us, one for my sister who is making magnets for FE gifts.)  What a great deal!  Thanks!


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

Wow !!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Milliepie, You do an amazing job. I was wondering if you would not mind doing a couple more for me.

I really like the all the rockin the caribbean,. Could you please write the following message:

Disney Magic

Dan, Renee, Kim, James

And its five o clock somewhere, please put The Davids

Thanks so much!
Renee and Dan


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks so much Millie for the 5 O'Clock Somewhere.  It's perfect Millie.  Was it possible to do the one with the beach chairs and CC in the background.  Andy, Monica and DD Ashley-just the 3 chairs for the DVC member cruise 9/13-9/17.  I think I made it sound crazy  on my first post.  If you can't, I understand.  Thanks for the one.  We love it!


----------



## alyssasmommy

Hi Millie , I loved the Chairs Could you please make one with the Names Jose ,Alyssa,Elizabeth. Thank you so much.


----------



## marcij

Hi Milliepie.  I just realized I haven't done anything about magnets for our cruise so I started looking on here.  You've done some terrific work and been very generous of your time.

Could you please personalized the beach chairs with the ocean with:

Disney Magic  August 1, 2009
Randy, Marci, Andrew, Jake

And one with the same date and:
Scott, Anisa, Matt, Mia

And then single names:

Andrew with the mickey-shaped baseball design.
Jake with the mickey-shaped baseball design.
Matt with the mickey-shaped soccer design.
Mia with the mickey shape with tiara

I would be so grateful if you have time to do this.

Marci


----------



## sabrecmc

> I can do one for you. Is Aslan a boy or girl, and what are you curise dates and what ship?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by sabrecmc
> I love the chair graphics...if anyone can do one with 4 chairs, that would be awesome!
> 
> Names are:
> 
> Mom
> Aslan
> Nana
> Aunt Cam
> 
> Thanks so much to all of you talented and generous folks!



Sorry, I haven't gotten back to you...I have a good excuse...I was at Disney World!!!  

Aslan is a girl.  I'd like to keep the ship name and dates off of it, since I plan to re-use.  We have several cruises coming up!  If you can still do the graphic, that would be great.  Thanks!


----------



## jessie6376

can you make me one of these but with with Kenzie on Minnie and Dallas on mickey and Jessica on Goofy. Please

It is the beach Blanket picture Dates for crusie are oct 10- 17, 2009 Disney magic


----------



## DisneyTravels

Millie, 

Could you do 5 chairs on the Disney ship - WOnder with the Castaway for the top back ground? 
Mom , Dad, Carter, Taylor & Cody

Then also the summer at sea lifeboat with Wonder with dates July 30 - Aug 2

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!!


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Pinky166

Millipie - Please could I get the 2009 Mickey & Minnie in a lifesaver with Claire & Lee written at the top & 20th - 24th September at the bottom above the 2009. 

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...action=view&current=MinnieMickeyLifesaver.jpg

Thank you.


----------



## julielouhoo

Milliepie~
     I can't believe how generous you are and how creative!!  Would you have time to do a few for me for our upcoming cruise?  I am interested in:

The deck chairs overlooking the ocean with the following names

Jack
Terri 
Julianne
Ryan

The Schaub Family
August 22-29, 2009

The beach towels on Castaway Cay with the same names

The pirate Stitch with Julianne

The tiara Mickey with Terri

(I was able to get the Jack and Ryan baseball mickeys from someone else's request ~ they are great!1  Thanks so much)!


Thank you so much!!  Your kindness is so appreciated.  My family will be thrilled when I put these up!

Terri


----------



## dvc4life

Milliepie -

Thank you so much for making the sign for me and my DH, (Bob & Chris).  It is wonderful!!!!!  You are very generous with your talents and efforts.  And I can't stress enought how much it is appreciated.

Again, thank you.


----------



## marcij

Millie -- that was so quick.  Thank you so very much!  I sent you a pm about a spelling change.  

Thank you again for bringing such a huge smile to my face when I logged on!


----------



## DisneyTravels

Thank you Millie!!!! 


You are fast and great!!!! 

If I can ever help you with anything - just let me know!! !


----------



## Momtotwogirls

I am parasailing on CC on Oct 2nd for the first time and I am excited to cross something off of my bucket list.  Any magnets or wording that you can think of to place on my door on the ship?

Thanks!!


----------



## jiminyC_fan

princess22 said:


> If anyone is looking for magnetic paper I found some at (what I think) is a decent price on Amazon.  I ordered a pack of 5 sheets a few weeks ago for 11.00 or something.  Then I found one for 8.00 so I ordered that one instead.  When it arrives, it's a 5 pack of 5 magnetic sheets.  So it was 25 sheets total.  I just checked and the price has gone up to 11.00.  But still 11.00 for 25 sheets, I haven't seen it cheaper.
> 
> If this isn't a good price sorry for posting...



Thanks so much.  I went ahead and bought two 5 packs for that price.


----------



## sunshine1259

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> for AvonLady



Hi.  I saw these at home on my home computer.  But, now that I am at work, I can't see them so, I hope that I wrote down the right posts.

Anyway, I think that this is so wonderful of you to do this for everyone.  What we would like is for 2 different staterooms:  the first one with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer; the second one with Denise and Desiree.

Could we have one for both rooms - DCL - Disney Wonder, August 13th-16th, 2009?



rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



Could we also have the beach chairs, one with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer and the other one with Denise and Desiree?



tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if any of the info on these are not correct for your cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



And lastly, could we get the Beach Blanket with Castaway Cay?  Again one for each room with our names and 8/13-16/2009?

Thank you for doing this for us.

Oh, one other thing.  Do you also do names out of the character pictures?  Does that make sense?  Anyway, if you do let me know.  We have a couple requests for those as well.


----------



## HeatherD

Momtotwogirls said:


> I am parasailing on CC on Oct 2nd for the first time and I am excited to cross something off of my bucket list.  Any magnets or wording that you can think of to place on my door on the ship?
> 
> Thanks!!


Millie has a Parasailing on CC blank on her photobucket....


----------



## Princess Runner

Thank you for all the help, I got most of my magnets cut and ready to go! I realize there is just one for my DS 16, he is a Boy Scout, maybe there is something you had seen that may relate to this, his name is Andres.  And the other is The Golden Princesses for Carmen:
"You Bet I am a Princess!
My father is the King of Kings.  CARMEN
John 1:12​Thank you again and many blessings to you! Elcka


----------



## TIGGER/POOH4

[/QUOTE]

Milliepie,
    You do wonderful work. I really admire your skill. Thank you so much!!


----------



## goterps1986

Thanks so much Millie!  That is absolutely perfect and looks even better than I pictured.  You do great work for everyone and we really love how the beach chairs and all turned out.  Thanks again-you are the best!


----------



## miker1251

Princess Runner said:


> Thank you for all the help, I got most of my magnets cut and ready to go! I realize there is just one for my DS 16, he is a Boy Scout, maybe there is something you had seen that may relate to this, his name is Andres.  And the other is The Golden Princesses for Carmen:
> "You Bet I am a Princess!
> My father is the King of Kings.  CARMEN
> John 1:12​Thank you again and many blessings to you! Elcka




Here are a couple attempts.  Let me know if he would like changes or has any other ideas.

Mike


----------



## alyssasmommy

Millie Thank you so much. What a surprise you did it so quick. Cant wait to see my husband's and daughter face the day of our cruise. Thanks a lot.


----------



## BigDogHU75

I have seen so many great Disigns in this thread.  
I came here specifically looking for magnets for my family's first DVC members cruise (Sept. 13 - 17, 2009) and I saw that there have already been some requests.  I like the beach chairs with Castaway Cay in the background and the date of the cruise.

Millie, would you make this one with the names
Corey (my husband)
Charles (my 2 year old)
Marsha

Also, DS was sitting on my lap when I was oing through the thread.  He is into balls so would you make a soccer ball, baseball, and basketball all with the name Charles.  He also like the Cars Mickey Head too.  Woul you put Charles on that one as well.

I like the black Mickey head with the tiara.  Would you please put the name Marsha on it.

Also, would you put the name Corey on a "manly" Mickey Head.

If there are anymore magnets for the DVC cruise I would be interested in seeing them.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## miker1251

Princess Runner said:


> Thank you for all the help, I got most of my magnets cut and ready to go! I realize there is just one for my DS 16, he is a Boy Scout, maybe there is something you had seen that may relate to this, his name is Andres.  And the other is The Golden Princesses for Carmen:
> "You Bet I am a Princess!
> My father is the King of Kings.  CARMEN
> John 1:12​Thank you again and many blessings to you! Elcka




Two for Carmen.  I tried for royal blue and royal purple backgrounds.  Let me know if she would like any changes.

Mike


----------



## eeyoremommy

miker1251 said:


> My pleasure.  Have a great time.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for this one
> 
> 
> could you do
> Our First Cruise
> Grammy and Pop Pop
> 
> Thanks in advance.  You are above and beyond.  I will try no to bother, I mean request, anything else for a while.   You know, pace myself.


----------



## MAGICX2

Scooby3x1y said:


> Here's what I have:





Scooby3x1y said:


>



How do I go about getting these graphics customized for mine and DH's 10th anniversary cruise in 9/09?


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Pinky166

Thank you Milliepie.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Outstanding as usual.  Thanks Milliepie.  My mom and dad will love the first cruise sign.


----------



## marcij

milliepie said:


>



Hi Millie!  I love the designs you did.  Can you change the name Marcie on here to Marci please?  And I hate to ask, but I asked for the wrong sport for my neighbor's child.  Could you please do Matt in a Mickey basketball?  Thank you so much.  Bless you for helping so many of us!


----------



## julielouhoo

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU MILLIE!!!!  How sweet you are to do these for us!!  My family will be so excited!!  

Could I ask you if you would please make the stitch mickey Julianne.  My daughter spells her name with an e on the end.  

And if I could trouble you for the castaway cay beach towel one with our names

Jack
Terri 
Julianne
Ryan 

The Schaubs

Thanks again for your hard work (and at 3 in the morning??????)  

Terri


----------



## eeyoremommy

miker1251 said:


> You are welcome.  Hope you enjoy your cruise.
> 
> Mike



Mike,
Can you do one like this with

The Meyers and Smith Families         (at the top)
Cruisin the Magic                           (at the bottom)
Thanksgiving 2009                         (at the bottom)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## miker1251

eeyoremommy said:


> Mike,
> Can you do one like this with
> 
> The Meyers and Smith Families         (at the top)
> Cruisin the Magic                           (at the bottom)
> Thanksgiving 2009                         (at the bottom)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go.  Hope everyone enjoys the cruise.

Mike


----------



## miker1251

eeyoremommy said:


> Mike,
> Can you do one like this with
> 
> The Meyers and Smith Families         (at the top)
> Cruisin the Magic                           (at the bottom)
> Thanksgiving 2009                         (at the bottom)
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Here you go.  Hope everyone enjoys the cruise.

Mike


----------



## eeyoremommy

Very well done.  Thank you Mike.  We are going to use them for t-shirts.  I am still shocked we were able to convince my dad to go along with it!  Have a good day!


----------



## tjbaggott

sunshine1259 said:


> Hi.  I saw these at home on my home computer.  But, now that I am at work, I can't see them so, I hope that I wrote down the right posts.
> 
> Anyway, I think that this is so wonderful of you to do this for everyone.  What we would like is for 2 different staterooms:  the first one with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer; the second one with Denise and Desiree.
> 
> Could we have one for both rooms - DCL - Disney Wonder, August 13th-16th, 2009?
> 
> 
> 
> Could we also have the beach chairs, one with Brenda, Azaria and Jennifer and the other one with Denise and Desiree?
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, could we get the Beach Blanket with Castaway Cay?  Again one for each room with our names and 8/13-16/2009?
> 
> Thank you for doing this for us.
> 
> Oh, one other thing.  Do you also do names out of the character pictures?  Does that make sense?  Anyway, if you do let me know.  We have a couple requests for those as well.



Let me know if these are some of what you wanted (name places can be changed if desired). 
MILLIEPIE, can you do the Beach/Deck chairs for her as I don't have TWO or THREE Girl Chair ones.

Just click on the images to enlarge.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

marcij said:


> Hi Millie!  I love the designs you did.  Can you change the name Marcie on here to Marci please?  And I hate to ask, but I asked for the wrong sport for my neighbor's child.  Could you please do Matt in a Mickey basketball?  Thank you so much.  Bless you for helping so many of us!



I sent you a pm for you name and I already had a Matt basketball made up, so that was easy.    Hope you have a great time!  













			
				julielouhoo said:
			
		

> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU MILLIE!!!! How sweet you are to do these for us!! My family will be so excited!!
> 
> Could I ask you if you would please make the stitch mickey Julianne. My daughter spells her name with an e on the end.
> 
> And if I could trouble you for the castaway cay beach towel one with our names
> 
> Jack
> Terri
> Julianne
> Ryan
> 
> The Schaubs
> 
> Thanks again for your hard work (and at 3 in the morning??????)
> 
> Terri




Here is Julianne with an E.  
Tjbaggott, can you do the beach towels for them please?  I don't have that blank, only the original non vibrant version.  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/URL][/IMG]

Just click to enlarge.


----------



## sunshine1259

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if these are some of what you wanted (name places can be changed if desired).
> MILLIEPIE, can you do the Beach/Deck chairs for her as I don't have TWO or THREE Girl Chair ones.
> 
> Just click on the images to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Hi, thank you, so much for taking the time to do this for us.  I can't see them right now, but when I go home I will check them out.


----------



## julielouhoo

THANK YOU MILLIE!!!!  Everything looks perfect!!  I really appreciate all of your efforts!!

Terri


----------



## julielouhoo

tjbaggott said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just click to enlarge.


 

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!  I really appreciate your time and my family will love it!!  

Terri


----------



## BigDogHU75

Millie,

Thank you.  Your work is very much appreciated.

-Marsha


----------



## Princess Runner

miker1251 said:


> Here are a couple attempts.  Let me know if he would like changes or has any other ideas.
> 
> Mike





miker1251 said:


> Two for Carmen.  I tried for royal blue and royal purple backgrounds.  Let me know if she would like any changes.
> 
> Mike



Mike thank you for answering so quick they are fantastic! now I can say all is ready, will print and laminate.  You had been a blessing!!  Elcka


----------



## jessie6376

Can i get a pirate minnie with the mickey ear with teresa on it and the rockin the carribean with donnie on the bottom of it. please


----------



## milliepie

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## scottishwee35

Good Morning

I am looking for Mickey Head colour Red, Dark Green & Red (one side Dark Green, one side Red)...

I had been trying on paint on Mickey Face impossible??

Can anyone help me?

Scottishwee35


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> When I made this high res version for someone I made it in different colors so I have what you need.



I like that Mickey head but I need one full Red, One White, One dark Green...

Scottishwee35


----------



## marcij

milliepie said:


> I sent you a pm for you name and I already had a Matt basketball made up, so that was easy.    Hope you have a great time!




Thank you so much!  You are truly a giving person.


----------



## tjbaggott

I made this one, thought I'd share it.  I am going to put it on T-shirts to wear the day we board.  The only problem is that originally it was going to go on Blue shirts, but now we found some green shirts we like better, so now what color shold I make the Logo Waves?  I don't want to make them blue as then there are too much blue because of the water background.  What does anyone else think?





[/IMG]


----------



## HeatherD

tjbaggott, I'd make them red.


----------



## tjbaggott

Thanks HeatherD for the great idea!  I tried it and LOVE it!  So here it is in red, and below that is what it will look like on our Green shirts!  One Dis Family ready for Embarkation Day!!!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## HeatherD

It does look great! (Phew! I suck at color schemes normally)


----------



## milliepie

scottishwee35 said:


> Good Morning
> 
> I am looking for Mickey Head colour Red, Dark Green & Red (one side Dark Green, one side Red)...
> 
> I had been trying on paint on Mickey Face impossible??
> 
> Can anyone help me?
> 
> Scottishwee35



Hey there.  Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for.  Here is a red and a red and green mickey head.  Hope that helps.


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Thanks HeatherD for the great idea!  I tried it and LOVE it!  So here it is in red, and below that is what it will look like on our Green shirts!  One Dis Family ready for Embarkation Day!!!




I agree, the red looks good with the green.  Nice job!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

milliepie said:


> Sorry for the long post, I have quite a few to put up here.
> 
> 
> Zellner Family Life preservers


 

Could I please ask you to make the top design for the Belew Family 
Glen- Goofy
Glen Allen -Chip
Jimmy- Dale
Holly Tinkerbell'
with no date because we have not made a permanent decision yet

The 2nd design to say the Belew's

Thank you so much these are awesome I am so addicted


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

princess22 said:


> Hey Milliepie. Can I please get the following with Ryan, Stacey and Addison under the names? We are sailing July 26. Thanks a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> Could I please get this design as well with the Belew Family Magic ship but no date


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

milliepie said:


> Ted and Sandy
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/?action=view&current=tedsandy.png


 

Could I get this one with Holly & Glen


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

milliepie said:


> Tim and Mary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayde, Deb, Diane & Larry


 Could I get the surf boards with the names
Glen 
Holly 
Glen Allen 
JimmyNo Dates but say the Belew's


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

tjbaggott said:


> I'll soon be getting The Deck Chairs done for those that requested them and don't have them yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 

Can I please get this design to say JImmy on Donalds towel Holly on Minnies Glen on Goofy and Glen Allen on the surf board

These are all so awesome you are so talented


----------



## scottishwee35

milliepie said:


> Hey there.  Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for.  Here is a red and a red and green mickey head.  Hope that helps.



Oh thank you and you are great help

Scottishwee35


----------



## lostatdisney

Millie,

Could you possibly do the following signs?

The pirate "Rockin' the Caribbean" for "The Mason Family" on the Magic August 1-8;

The deck chair sign:  Mickey chair "Weldon", Minnie chair "Sharline" and include "The Magic August 1-8"

Deck chair sign:  Mickey chair "Mark", Minnie chair "Shannon", Donald chair "Philip", Goofy chair "Jonathan", and purple daisy chair "Elisabeth"

And could you do these names with the character lettering?

"Jonathan" in Stitch lettering

"Philip" in Tigger lettering 

"Elisabeth" in Marie lettering 

Thank you SO MUCH!!!


----------



## milliepie

gydell said:


> That's it!  Thanks! Have you seen the same pix but them dressed in Christmas clothes?



I saw that you requested this and after a bit of searching didn't find anything with them in Christmas clothes so I made up a few different versions.  
I dressed up the girls a bit and they are all the same in each pic, I just changed the backgrounds.























Someone had also requested DVC magnets, so I came up with a couple..


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


>



milliepie
could i make another request. my son was looking at all your designs last night and having a great time. he asked if i could ask you again for his favorites. we dont mind going at the very end of the list because we are fortunate to already have your designs. so only if you get time could you make
1. basketball mickey head josh and joanne
2. our first cruise with chip and dale at port hole magic
    joanne and josh feb 27- march 6  2010
3. cruise line logo in red with ship magic coming out of the middle
4. king name block letters, with magic ship in letters, with chip and dale to the left
thanks sooooooooooooo much joanne and josh


----------



## tjbaggott

bigturkey12 said:


> milliepie
> could i make another request. my son was looking at all your designs last night and having a great time. he asked if i could ask you again for his favorites. we dont mind going at the very end of the list because we are fortunate to already have your designs. so only if you get time could you make
> 1. basketball mickey head josh and joanne
> 2. our first cruise with chip and dale at port hole magic
> joanne and josh feb 27- march 6  2010
> 3. cruise line logo in red with ship magic coming out of the middle
> 4. king name block letters, with magic ship in letters, with chip and dale to the left
> thanks sooooooooooooo much joanne and josh



You are more than welcome to use the "Cruise Line Logo in Red with Ship" as you requested, that is on the previous page.  Did you want it personalized with name/date or anything?


----------



## tjbaggott

Milliepie

Do you have a blank of your new Deck Chair Designs with 6 chairs?  I'd love a blank to personalize myself.  There are two girls (me being one) and 4 boys in our family.
Thanks if you can send this!  You really have done an AMAZING job with your disigns lately (well, even before, but like BigTurkey says, they just keep getting better and better!)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

princess22 said:


> If anyone is looking for magnetic paper I found some at (what I think) is a decent price on Amazon.  I ordered a pack of 5 sheets a few weeks ago for 11.00 or something.  Then I found one for 8.00 so I ordered that one instead.  When it arrives, it's a 5 pack of 5 magnetic sheets.  So it was 25 sheets total.  I just checked and the price has gone up to 11.00.  But still 11.00 for 25 sheets, I haven't seen it cheaper.
> 
> If this isn't a good price sorry for posting...



Unfortunately when we ordered this.  We only got 5 sheets.  Not 5 packs of 5 sheets each.    We ordered 2 hoping for a fantastic price for 50 sheets.  Just wanted to let people know in case they were hoping for a great deal too.  I think you were just lucky princess22!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Milliepie,
Thank you for your designs!  They look fantastic!  My DS is thrilled over the name design with Jack Skellington!  He keeps looking at it over and over and asks _when_ can we make his shirt.  He's so excited!

Would you make two more designs for us please?  I'd like the beach chair design with the old background with Mickey chair with "Marc", Minnie with "Kyrie", Goofy with "Jacob", Donald with "Max", and a girly/princess one for "Ella".

Also could you make the beach towel design addin in the kids' names: Jacob, Max, and Ella?

Thanks so much for all your work!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Milliepie
> 
> Do you have a blank of your new Deck Chair Designs with 6 chairs?  I'd love a blank to personalize myself.  There are two girls (me being one) and 4 boys in our family.
> Thanks if you can send this!  You really have done an AMAZING job with your disigns lately (well, even before, but like BigTurkey says, they just keep getting better and better!)



Hi, Thanks!  How have you been?

I can do that for you.  Do you want the ocean or CC background and do you have a preference in chairs?  I have all of the originals, Lilo and Stitch, Ariel, Tinkerbell, The Incredibles, Lighning McQueen, Pink princess, Tigger and Sally.   Also if you have a preference in order you want them.


----------



## milliepie

dr&momto2boys said:


> Milliepie,
> Thank you for your designs!  They look fantastic!  My DS is thrilled over the name design with Jack Skellington!  He keeps looking at it over and over and asks _when_ can we make his shirt.  He's so excited!
> 
> Would you make two more designs for us please?  I'd like the beach chair design with the old background with Mickey chair with "Marc", Minnie with "Kyrie", Goofy with "Jacob", Donald with "Max", and a girly/princess one for "Ella".
> 
> Also could you make the beach towel design addin in the kids' names: Jacob, Max, and Ella?
> 
> Thanks so much for all your work!




Hi there.  Sorry I can't do the original chairs, for some reason my computer freezes up or slows down a lot when I try to open some of them.  Once it took me 15 minutes to personalize one set.   That's why I re-created them, so they can work with my program.  I believe  beach blankets,  if you ask nicely,   maybe tjbaggott will do them for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  Sorry I can't do the original chairs, for some reason my computer freezes up or slows down a lot when I try to open some of them.  Once it took me 15 minutes to personalize one set.   That's why I re-created them, so they can work with my program.  I believe  beach blankets,  if you ask nicely,   maybe tjbaggott will do them for you.



I can do this one, and I'll catch all the beach towel/castaway cay requests if you'd like?

For the deck chairs, I'd like Goofy, Minnie, Tinkerbell, Pluto (the paw print one you have), Stitch, Mickey  In that order if you can.  Man oh man, I'd take just all the originals, but my kids just saw this and started picking what they want.  My 6 year old wants the Mickey chair His daddy was going to have, so I've alotted the Goofy Chair to DH as thats actually his favourite Disney character.  
Thanks so much Millie.  Oh, I went out and BOUGHT PhotoShop Elements 7, hoping to do some of what you are doing, but haven't yet figured it out, (I hope to though, otherwise thats a huge waste of money LOL).


----------



## milliepie

> I can do this one, and I'll catch all the beach towel/castaway cay requests if you'd like?



That would be wonderful if you could do that!  Thank you! 

I did the trial version of Photoshop and it was great, It was easy to work with.  I think in the future when/if my program gets old I'll get that one.  I'm sure you will be able to make wonderful designs.  Have fun experimenting!  

I'll get your chairs to you soon.  As you probably know by now, I post them in the evening.   (my evening)


----------



## gamomof2

I'd like to see if someone can make a Mickey/Minnie lifesaver with Les & Ursula at the top and Disney Magic on the bottom

Also I love the Cozumel graphic.  Any chance of making a Grand Cayman and Key West one also?

Thanks


----------



## grlchcknchsr99

Hi, I really like these they look great.

Could I please have my name with Eeyore.  Eeyore is so cute.  I also I like to have Hercules, but I don't see that one.  And the last one that I liked was Winnie Pooh on page 63, post 942.  My auntie is taking me on a cruise and to Disney World.  This will be my second trip there with my aunt.  We are leaving in 16 days .

Oh, and my name is Azaria.


Thank you.

Azaria.


----------



## starchef

The artwork is really great for these signs. I wish a had a single creative bone in my body, not to mention some computer skills. I know that you guys get overwhelmed with requests to create some incredible art. I was hoping that you might do some for me, we are sailing on Oct 18, so no hurry. Sometimes i get to far ahead with planning. Anyway here is our request:
Name-ZACHARY- Jack Skellington theme
Name-JACOB- Pirate Mikey theme if there is such a thing could be POC
Name-ALEXIS- Tinkerbell, I found this one on the link to some that have been done, Thank you for that.
Rocking the Caribbean- Disney Wonder- October 18,2009
The Watts and Ridinger Families

Thanks


----------



## bigturkey12

tjbaggott said:


> You are more than welcome to use the "Cruise Line Logo in Red with Ship" as you requested, that is on the previous page.  Did you want it personalized with name/date or anything?



im afraid still not very good at this still in the learning stages of the dis board.  we would love to have it personalized. joanne and josh feb 27-march6 2010. thanks so much for offering!!!


----------



## Princess Jen

Hi there...I love the name images that you have done! I especially like the winnie the pooh name image that you did with the name Ryan (#942 pg 63)! I would love it if you could do my name with that same winnie the pooh design. Is that possible? My name is Jennifer. I would appreciate that so much. Thanks! Keep up the good work


----------



## sabrecmc

Hi all, 

I'm hoping for the deck chairs with the following names:

Mom
Aslan
Nana
Aunt Cam

Aslan is a girl.  I don't need cruise date or ship on it, since I plan to re-use these multiple times.  If anyone can help, that would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Princess Jen

Can I please have my name with Ariel (post # 1576 pg 106). I love Ariel...this is my first cruise and I am excited to get a lot of different door magnets. Oh and my name is Jennifer. Thank you so much!



milliepie said:


> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..


----------



## Princess Jen

Hi! I love the magnet of the golden princesses that says "Of course I am a Princess, My father is the King of Kings" (Post 1627 pg 109). I like the purple background. Could you please make me one with the name Jennifer. I would really appreciate it! Thanks  



milliepie said:


> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two for Carmen.  I tried for royal blue and royal purple backgrounds.  Let me know if she would like any changes.
> 
> Mike
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess Jen

I really like the Ariel Mickey ears magnet that you did for your daughter (Post 859, pg. 58). Can you please make me one with the name Jennifer? I would appreciate that so much! Thanks 



Narnia_girl said:


> Here are some other magnets I've been working on. I've tried to taylor them to my family and our specific hobbies, habits, etc.... I sure hope the faith ones don't violate the religious post rules. Our faith is as much a part of our lives as our hobbies.


----------



## tjbaggott

If anyone wants any wording changed or changes to anything, just let me know.


For *drmomto2boys*:






[/IMG]





[/IMG]

For *momlovesdisneymore*:






[/IMG]

and for *Josh and Joanne*:






[/IMG]


----------



## bigturkey12

tjbaggott said:


> If anyone wants any wording changed or changes to anything, just let me know.
> 
> 
> For *drmomto2boys*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For *momlovesdisneymore*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> and for *Josh and Joanne*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


many thanks it looks awesome josh will be so pleased when he sees it. again thanks


----------



## milliepie

Sorry, another long post.


----------



## milliepie

Here ya go TJ.


----------



## starchef

Thank you, for doing this.
I did however forget one,
Name-Beth- Kermit theme


----------



## miker1251

Princess Jen said:


> Hi! I love the magnet of the golden princesses that says "Of course I am a Princess, My father is the King of Kings" (Post 1627 pg 109). I like the purple background. Could you please make me one with the name Jennifer. I would really appreciate it! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miker1251 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two for Carmen.  I tried for royal blue and royal purple backgrounds.  Let me know if she would like any changes.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.  Enjoy.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine1259

milliepie said:


> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,  Milliepie.  I am making serveral requests for several people, myself included.
> 
> So here goes the first one; could I please have this Tinkbell and friends with the following names:
> 
> Brenda
> Denise
> Desiree
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this for us.  I just think they are wonderful.


----------



## sunshine1259

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Okay, here is the next request.  Could we have this Winnie-the-Pooh with the following names:
> 
> Brenda
> Azaria
> Jennifer
> Denise
> Desiree
> 
> I really like this one.  I looks almost like our FE.  Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## sunshine1259

[/IMG][/QUOTE]


For this one could we have two separate ones?

The first one is for

Brenda, Azaria, Jennifer.  Our cruise is August 13-16, 2009.

The second one is for

Denise and Desiree.  Sailing August 13-16, 2009.

Thanks again.


----------



## sunshine1259

miker1251 said:


> Princess Jen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I love the magnet of the golden princesses that says "Of course I am a Princess, My father is the King of Kings" (Post 1627 pg 109). I like the purple background. Could you please make me one with the name Jennifer. I would really appreciate it! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.  Enjoy.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this one you did for Jennifer.  It looks great.  I will probably have to request this one, too.  This is really great.  I know the rest of us will want one as well.
> 
> Can we get them with different colored backgrounds?  If so, could we please get:
> 
> Brenda - in Pink
> Azaria - in Blue
> Denise  - Purple
> Desiree - Pink
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine1259

milliepie said:


> Sorry, another long post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, I just saw this one you did for Azaria!!  This is beautiful!!  She is going to love them.  Thank you so much.


----------



## sunshine1259

Okay, this is last request for me (I hope).

I can't find the one that I saw, but could we get the goofy princesses that said something like "Girls having fun"?  We would our names on it as well.

Brenda 
Azaria
Jennifer
Denise
Desiree


And last, could I please have the Micky baseball ears with Brenda on it?


----------



## princess22

dr&momto2boys said:


> Unfortunately when we ordered this.  We only got 5 sheets.  Not 5 packs of 5 sheets each.    We ordered 2 hoping for a fantastic price for 50 sheets.  Just wanted to let people know in case they were hoping for a great deal too.  I think you were just lucky princess22!



I am so sorry if anyone else ordered these!  I swear I ended up with 50 sheets!!!  dr&momto2boys, I sent you a PM


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Could I please get the Golden Princess one on a purple background with the name Brittany please and thanks!!!!!


----------



## grlchcknchsr99

Hi.  my auntie just told me about my names.  She said they were really nice.  I am checking them out and they are AWESOME!!    Thank you.

Azaria.


----------



## miker1251

PurdyBertnie said:


> Could I please get the Golden Princess one on a purple background with the name Brittany please and thanks!!!!!



Here you go.  I hope you have a good cruise.

Mike


----------



## Fawn

sunshine1259 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Could I have this one with the name Ashleigh?  Thanks so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## miker1251

I saw this one you did for Jennifer.  It looks great.  I will probably have to request this one, too.  This is really great.  I know the rest of us will want one as well.  

Can we get them with different colored backgrounds?  If so, could we please get:

Brenda - in Pink
Azaria - in Blue
Denise  - Purple
Desiree - Pink[/QUOTE]


Here they are.  I hope everyone enjoys them.

Mike


----------



## sunshine1259

miker1251 said:


> I saw this one you did for Jennifer.  It looks great.  I will probably have to request this one, too.  This is really great.  I know the rest of us will want one as well.
> 
> Can we get them with different colored backgrounds?  If so, could we please get:
> 
> Brenda - in Pink
> Azaria - in Blue
> Denise  - Purple
> Desiree - Pink




Here they are.  I hope everyone enjoys them.

Mike





















[/QUOTE]

Mike, these are great.    Thank you!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## princess22

Hey Millipie, I just realized I don't have anything for my door on Nassau day.  Do you have anything Nassau related???  If not, no big deal!


----------



## sunshine1259

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Yay, this my 1000th post.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## gamomof2

Yeaaaaa.

Thanks

Ursula & Les
very happy cruisers


----------



## bigturkey12

miker1251 said:


> I saw this one you did for Jennifer.  It looks great.  I will probably have to request this one, too.  This is really great.  I know the rest of us will want one as well.
> 
> Can we get them with different colored backgrounds?  If so, could we please get:
> 
> Brenda - in Pink
> Azaria - in Blue
> Denise  - Purple
> Desiree - Pink




Here they are.  I hope everyone enjoys them.

Mike





















[/QUOTE]

hi could you make this for me in the purple color with JOANNE ON THE TOP THANKS SO MUCH


----------



## bigturkey12

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



hi could you make us one of these itineries. i dont want to ask for too much . i so appreciate what you have already have made us. 

only if you have time
the names are joanne and josh king
feb 27-march 6 2010 magic
itinerary
port canaveral
st maarten
st thomas/st john
castaway cay
port canaveral


thank you so very much


----------



## pjpoohbear

Milliepie, do you have the individual chip and dale from this post not on a background?

Thanks

Pj


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> I would love to get an Itinerary like this for our Sept cruise!
> 
> We sail on the Disney Magic
> 
> We are on the Western Carribbean Itinerary 7 day with stop at Key West.
> 
> We sail September 19-26, 2009  in just  57 days!!!
> 
> We are the Andress Family.
> 
> Thanks for whatever you can do.


----------



## castaway3

Wow you are amazing with your graphics..Could I bother you for some for my family?

I would love the lounge chairs with..


Mike
Christine 
Bryce

Also all our names with that cool font you do..we love anything DCL so whatever you want to use is fine..

And could we have one that says 

The 
Vinson
Family

THank you so much


----------



## miker1251

hi could you make this for me in the purple color with JOANNE ON THE TOP THANKS SO MUCH[/QUOTE]

Good morning.  Here it is.  Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## bigturkey12

miker1251 said:


> hi could you make this for me in the purple color with JOANNE ON THE TOP THANKS SO MUCH



Good morning.  Here it is.  Enjoy.

Mike






[/QUOTE]

thanks so much im very proud to be a princess to the king of kings


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

That princess graphic is great


----------



## bigturkey12

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


josh and i are having so much fun planning for this trip i cant thank you enough for all you have made for us. it is so nice of you to take your time to make someone elses trip so special .thanks again joanne and josh


----------



## milliepie

Here are these for now, I'm still working on a few names.  

Brenda Baseball







Girls Having fun. 
































Chairs for Mike, Christine and Bryce and the Name


----------



## milliepie

princess22 said:


> Hey Millipie, I just realized I don't have anything for my door on Nassau day.  Do you have anything Nassau related???  If not, no big deal!



I don't have anything for Nassau.  I also saw someone requested a Grand Cayman and Key west, but I don't have anything for those either.  I can make something up, but it might be a little while.  Real Life is keeping me pretty busy. Sorry.   If you have a graphic you would like to use, i can fix that up for you pretty quickly.


----------



## lostatdisney

Thank you so very, very much!!!!  I am so excited!    This will make our cruise even more special.  Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## queenof2princesses

Thank you for all the wonderful designs and ideas! I have been scouring this thread for days, lol......Can someone tell me how to move the picture inside the name? I have it 'in' the name, but can't figure out how to move it so that the picture fits inside better. 
DD loves Fawn (Fairy) , can't find a pic of her alone to add to a mickey. Does anyone have one?
TIA   I should be packing!!!


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

[




For [B]momlovesdisneymore[/B]:

[IMG][IMG]http://i149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/mommylovesdisneymore.jpg[/IMG]
Thank you so much this is awesome Love it


----------



## mommylovesdisneymore

milliepie said:


> Sorry, another long post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much  These are awesome you are so talented and wonderful for taking the time to do these


----------



## sunshine1259

Milliepie, Thank you so much.  These are wonderful.


----------



## milliepie

queenof2princesses said:


> Thank you for all the wonderful designs and ideas! I have been scouring this thread for days, lol......Can someone tell me how to move the picture inside the name? I have it 'in' the name, but can't figure out how to move it so that the picture fits inside better.
> DD loves Fawn (Fairy) , can't find a pic of her alone to add to a mickey. Does anyone have one?
> TIA   I should be packing!!!



What program are you using to do the name? If you are using word there is no way to move the pictures around inside the name.

Here are a couple of links to pics of Fawn.


http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff285/naleru_sahyuno10/fawn.jpg


http://www.pixiehollowforums.com/forums/images/WallPapers/fawn_ja2_1024x768.jpeg


http://www.gaiapark.nl/site/images/events/poster_fawn__animal_fairy_site.jpg


http://media.timeoutkids.com/resizeImage/htdocs/export_images/37/TinkerbellFawn2.jpg?


----------



## queenof2princesses

Thanks Milliepie! #4 is perfect. I am trying to create one like you have done with the black mickey head and then a character overlay with a name in the middle (Brooke). I have figured it all out, except how to put the picture on top of the mickey without the surround of fawn being white I am using WORD, so that is probably my problem. What software do you suggest? I would like to be able to do this for my clients (I am a TA) so I don't want to bug you every time I need one  I am a computer savy enough to have gotten to the point where I can add names to my mickey's, and putting the pics in names in WORD.....love all your stuff on photobucket
Thanks for your expertise


----------



## ladypirate

i am looking for 4 different stand alone Mickey heads to surprise some girls with their own heads.   I have the sheets and can get them printed, just can't find what i need through this great loooooooong thread.  I will print and cut them out.  I am trying not to print a full sheet for them all.  May do one for the family with the chairs.  These girls are cousins but staying in two rooms...

For Emma - a Mary Poppins theme
For Hayley - a Tinkerbell theme
For Olivia - a Sleeping Beauty (NOPE - Just been corrected to be Snow White!)
For Maggie - Phineas and Ferb (may have to somehow quiz her tomorrow on another theme in case that one isn't feasible...) but she said that she is ok with Mickey and Minnie too!

Love any ideas that people have!  Thanks.

Sarah


----------



## disney4ev

mommylovesdisneymore said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, another long post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> I've also been reviewing all of the wonderful graphics that you've done and though I was trying to avoid bothering you, I just can't seem to come up with any as nice as yours...we are cruising the Western Itinerary on the Magic on August 8th, 2009 and I would love to have the above for our family as well...The Hernandez Family.
> 
> If you have the time, I'd also appreciate the others quoted above for my family as follows:  DH-Javier, DW-(me!)Gina, DS-Daniel and DD-Melanie
> On the life preservers: Mickey/Javier; Minnie/Gina; Goofy/Daniel & Tinkerbell/Melanie
> 
> Thank you for whatever you can manage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## flrickd

Could I please get this with Rick and Brenda. Thank you


----------



## ladypirate

I tried to do a PM, but don't have enough posts yet, but surprisingly, my husband has now gotten into it.  He would like, "The Deer's" or The Deer Family" in the Disney letters with the characters in it that you did above for the Belews.  I would so greatly appreciate it!  Thanks.

Sarah


----------



## milliepie

queenof2princesses said:


> Thanks Milliepie! #4 is perfect. I am trying to create one like you have done with the black mickey head and then a character overlay with a name in the middle (Brooke). I have figured it all out, except how to put the picture on top of the mickey without the surround of fawn being white I am using WORD, so that is probably my problem. What software do you suggest? I would like to be able to do this for my clients (I am a TA) so I don't want to bug you every time I need one  I am a computer savy enough to have gotten to the point where I can add names to my mickey's, and putting the pics in names in WORD.....love all your stuff on photobucket
> Thanks for your expertise



Most people on here use Photoshop and swear by it.  I did the trial for a month and I agree, it's great!  I use Photoimpact.  I got it at Ross for five bucks, so it was a steal and I really like it.  they are both great for doing things like what you want to do.  

You need a pic with a transparrent background saved in a gif. or png. format.  I took off the white for you and saved it png. so you should be able to put it over the mh without the white.  For more clip art there is a site that has them all saved in this format.   www.disneyclips.com

Here is the pic of fawn for you.


----------



## milliepie

> I've also been reviewing all of the wonderful graphics that you've done and though I was trying to avoid bothering you, I just can't seem to come up with any as nice as yours...we are cruising the Western Itinerary on the Magic on August 8th, 2009 and I would love to have the above for our family as well...The Hernandez Family.
> 
> If you have the time, I'd also appreciate the others quoted above for my family as follows:  DH-Javier, DW-(me!)Gina, DS-Daniel and DD-Melanie
> On the life preservers: Mickey/Javier; Minnie/Gina; Goofy/Daniel & Tinkerbell/Melanie
> 
> Thank you for whatever you can manage




Hi!  I'm not doing the iteneraries, TJ does that and I'm sure she would be happy to help you out.  I can do the other for you, give me a day or so. Thx.


----------



## milliepie

Here are the names for Brenda, Denise, Desiree and Ashleigh


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Thanks for the great designs!


----------



## sunshine1259

milliepie said:


> Here are the names for Brenda, Denise, Desiree and Ashleigh
> 
> Hi, Milliepie.  Denise, Desi and I love these.  Thanks a whole bunch.


----------



## Fawn

I love nothing more than to call my girls over to the puter and say "look what someone made for you now!!"  They're fully grown and still get excited as little girls!


----------



## ladypirate

i have to say even i am amazed to see the ones being created for others and am excited to see what's next everytime i get on.  am excited to see if i get one!  I will have to keep them a secret from my girls though - i think i will bust in my 28 days or so to wait...


----------



## IrenicMom

Just wanted to comment - I had a few on my door this trip and they were quite the hit with the little girl across the hall!!

I saw no other doors decorated on my trip, other than the DVC "welcome home" life rings.

Thanks for all the inspiration, DISigners!!


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> TJ  Thanks so much!  Somehow makes this whole thing seem a little more real!


----------



## tjbaggott

Disney4ever/ Hernandez Family

I am more than happy to do an itinerary for you.  You mentioned you are on the Magic Western Cruise.  There are actually 3 Western Itineraries though, can you tell me which one it is or just send me the ports in the order in which they will happen.


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



i would like to make a request for the itineraries.  They look great.  Could I please get the following:

The Leitz Family on the Magic Double Dip Cruise November 14-21, 2009

Port Canaveral
Castaway Cay
At Sea
Grand Cayman
Cozumel
At Sea
Castaway Cay
Port Canaveral

Debbie Pate on the Magic 12 night northern european capitals cruise July 6-18, 2010

Dover, England
At Sea
Oslo, Norway
Copenhagen, Denmark
Warnemunde, Germany
At Sea
St. Petersburg, Russia
St. Petersburg, Russia
Helsinki, Finland
Stockholm, Sweden
At Sea
At Sea
Dover, England

Same itinerary as above, but for Ray & Judy Leitz

Thank you so much


----------



## disney4ev

milliepie said:


> Hi!  I'm not doing the iteneraries, TJ does that and I'm sure she would be happy to help you out.  I can do the other for you, give me a day or so. Thx.




Ooops...sorry about that...I was so concentrated on asking for help, I didn't realize that TJ had done the itineraries...TJ if you would be so kind, I would really appreciate your help as well (regarding my original post #1728)

Thank you both for your generosity


----------



## tjbaggott

disney4ev said:


> Ooops...sorry about that...I was so concentrated on asking for help, I didn't realize that TJ had done the itineraries...TJ if you would be so kind, I would really appreciate your help as well (regarding my original post #1728)
> 
> Thank you both for your generosity



Sure can do.  Which Western Cruise?  There are 3 itineraries.


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> i am looking for 4 different stand alone Mickey heads to surprise some girls with their own heads.   I have the sheets and can get them printed, just can't find what i need through this great loooooooong thread.  I will print and cut them out.  I am trying not to print a full sheet for them all.  May do one for the family with the chairs.  These girls are cousins but staying in two rooms...
> 
> For Emma - a Mary Poppins theme
> For Hayley - a Tinkerbell theme
> For Olivia - a Sleeping Beauty (NOPE - Just been corrected to be Snow White!)
> For Maggie - Phineas and Ferb (may have to somehow quiz her tomorrow on another theme in case that one isn't feasible...) but she said that she is ok with Mickey and Minnie too!
> 
> Love any ideas that people have!  Thanks.
> 
> Sarah




I hope this is what you were looking for.  If you need anything different please let me know.


----------



## milliepie

> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> I've also been reviewing all of the wonderful graphics that you've done and though I was trying to avoid bothering you, I just can't seem to come up with any as nice as yours...we are cruising the Western Itinerary on the Magic on August 8th, 2009 and I would love to have the above for our family as well...The Hernandez Family.
> 
> If you have the time, I'd also appreciate the others quoted above for my family as follows:  DH-Javier, DW-(me!)Gina, DS-Daniel and DD-Melanie
> On the life preservers: Mickey/Javier; Minnie/Gina; Goofy/Daniel & Tinkerbell/Melanie
> 
> Thank you for whatever you can manage




I'm hoping this is what you were looking for.  Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## milliepie

flrickd said:


> Could I please get this with Rick and Brenda. Thank you




Here you go.  Hope you have a great week!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Ok I just flipped out when I saw the Mary Poppins mickey head, is there anyway I could get that with the name Brittany?


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie i love your dog tags.....


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## flrickd

milliepie said:


> Here you go.  Hope you have a great week!



Thank You Thank You!!!!!! my wife will be so suprised, Hopefully everyone who recieves something will pass a little magic on to someone else in any way they can. I know I will! Have a great week.


----------



## jiminyC_fan

I love the one with Mickey and Minnie walking on the beach with the names in the sand.  Could I have one with Ted and Sandy on it?  Thank you so much!


----------



## gamomof2

I am hoping you will have time to do the small lifepreservers for us.

Mickey/Les
Minnie/Ursula

Thanks so much.  I'm not dating most of our so I won't have to bug you again when the cruise-itch happens for our next cruise (whenever that might be).


----------



## gamomof2

TJ

Can we get the same calendar that the Andress family had done for the Sept 19-26 Magic?

At the top we'd like Les & Ursula

Thanks so much.


----------



## gamomof2

TJ

Can we get the same calendar that the Andress family had done for the Sept 19-26 Magic?

At the top we'd like Les & Ursula

Thanks so much.


----------



## ladypirate

OMG, i LOVE these!  However...   Could i get the one with Mary Poppins without the penguins?  And, maybe, if not too much trouble, the heads with the characters contained within the mouse head?  I may just print them as is, but was hoping to just cut out mickey ears for the door.  But these are just great.  Do we pay for these?  Do you all work for Disney?  Do you do these in your spare time?  Can i at least send you some chocolate?

Sarah


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## gamomof2

that's the neatest thing to see.  your names in print with such a great vacation ahead.  Thanks TJ


----------



## milliepie

> Milliepie i love your dog tags.....


 Thank you!    Want some? LOL!







ladypirate said:


> I tried to do a PM, but don't have enough posts yet, but surprisingly, my husband has now gotten into it.  He would like, "The Deer's" or The Deer Family" in the Disney letters with the characters in it that you did above for the Belews.  I would so greatly appreciate it!  Thanks.
> 
> Sarah



I posted your Name here:  


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ts filled/?action=view&current=deerfamily.png


----------



## ladypirate

thanks!  You are amazing!


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> I hope this is what you were looking for.  If you need anything different please let me know.


Millipie - have you come across any characters yet from Enchanted?  Giselle in either animated or real life?  I would like to try Maggie's Mickey Head with Giselle if at all possible.  AND, sorry, now Olivia appears to be favorites with ALL the princesses.  What Mickey Head will work with that one?  It's hard trying to negotiate this surprise with a 4 year old...

Sarah


----------



## sabrecmc

I'm still grovelling for the deck chair picture with the following names:  Mom, Aslan, Nana and Aunt Cam.  Aslan is a girl, if it matters.  No need to put ship name or date on it.  I plan to re-use on multiple cruises!  If anyone has time, it would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## dismagic09

May I request a few for my upcoming cruise

Jonathon
Jennifer
Sarah (girl)
Drew (boy)

John
Danielle
Sydney (girl)
Brynn (girl)

If possible, I would like one for each family using the main disney characters (which every scenery you would like to use -beach chairs , castaway cay, etc) and then the character hats for each of the kids with the characters on them (Sarah, Drew, Brynn & Sydney)

I hope that isn't too big of an order.  I really appreciate anything that you do for our families

We are on the August 8, 2009 Western Caribbean cruise

Thank you, thank you thank you


----------



## milliepie

For Ted and Sandy..







Les and Ursula









Brittany Mary Poppins Mickey









Mickey Heads re-done for LadyPirate..
















I had already done Snow White so here is tha along with the Princesses..















Same with Maggie.


----------



## Princess Jen

miker1251 said:


> Princess Jen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I love the magnet of the golden princesses that says "Of course I am a Princess, My father is the King of Kings" (Post 1627 pg 109). I like the purple background. Could you please make me one with the name Jennifer. I would really appreciate it! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  I hope everyone is doing great and hope you all have a wonderful weekend..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is.  Enjoy.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> I love it! Thank you so much
> 
> Jennifer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> For Ted and Sandy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les and Ursula
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brittany Mary Poppins Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Heads re-done for LadyPirate..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had already done Snow White so here is tha along with the Princesses..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with Maggie.


you just never fail to fascinate me Millipie!  You are unbelievable.  One last change and i think we are set... For Maggie's, if you could change her Enchanted Mickey Head on this board to the mickey head on your site, the pink one with Giselle in the upper ear and the animated Prince in the bottom, use the same lettering and plop Maggie into the middle of it, i think we would have it!  I swear, i want to send you some chocolate as thanks!

Sarah


----------



## jiminyC_fan

Thank you, thank you for mine.  I love it!  I wish I could give you a great big hug for all that you do for all of us here.  I know we all appreciate your time and effort.  Love you!


----------



## milliepie

jiminyC_fan said:


> Thank you, thank you for mine.  I love it!  I wish I could give you a great big hug for all that you do for all of us here.  I know we all appreciate your time and effort.  Love you!




Aww, you're so sweet!  Thanks hon.  





> you just never fail to fascinate me Millipie! You are unbelievable. One last change and i think we are set... For Maggie's, if you could change her Enchanted Mickey Head on this board to the mickey head on your site, the pink one with Giselle in the upper ear and the animated Prince in the bottom, use the same lettering and plop Maggie into the middle of it, i think we would have it! I swear, i want to send you some chocolate as thanks!
> 
> Sarah



No problem!  

Thanks for offering to send me something, I do appreciate that people are willing to do that for me!  All I ask is that when you get a chance, help spread some Pixie dust around.  We could all use a little magic once in a while.


----------



## tjbaggott

ladypirate said:


> you just never fail to fascinate me Millipie!  You are unbelievable.  One last change and i think we are set... For Maggie's, if you could change her Enchanted Mickey Head on this board to the mickey head on your site, the pink one with Giselle in the upper ear and the animated Prince in the bottom, use the same lettering and plop Maggie into the middle of it, i think we would have it!  I swear, i want to send you some chocolate as thanks!
> 
> Sarah



Instead of chocolate, how about sneaking us into your suitcases when you leave for your Disney Vacation?


----------



## lynnivey

First, thanks for all you do with these great pictures...I made the mistake of looking at them with my 5 year old, so I have several request when you get the time.

Here's my wish list:

Gary - on the black Mickey Ears w/Pirate Donald on the left

Nicky - on the black Mickey Ears w/Pirate Mickey swinging on rope

Garrett - on the black Mickey Ears w/the Pirates of the C. skull w/fire

Lynn - on the black Mickey Ears w/Pirate Goofy

Anything big for Thanksgiving for the Magic sailing of NOV 21-28, 2009 with either names above or the Ivey Family, etc.

Also, if you can do the Christmas Mickey Ears that had Mickey and Minnie in the middle....I know we're doing Turkey Day cruise, but I have to throw in a little Christmas decoration.

Thank you so much!!

Lynn


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much. I can't wait to use them.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Yay!!!!! Thanks So much for my mickey head !!!!!!!


----------



## disney4ev

milliepie said:


> I'm hoping this is what you were looking for.  Let me know if you need any changes.



Thank you soooo much...yes, it is exactly what I was looking for...would you be able to do the others as well (original post #1728)?  I have already requested the itinerary one from TJ...
Thanks again!!!


----------



## disney4ev

tjbaggott said:


> Disney4ever/ Hernandez Family
> 
> I am more than happy to do an itinerary for you.  You mentioned you are on the Magic Western Cruise.  There are actually 3 Western Itineraries though, can you tell me which one it is or just send me the ports in the order in which they will happen.



Our itinerary sailing August 8th is as follows:
Port Canaveral
Key West
At Sea
Grand Cayman
Cozumel
At Sea
Castaway Cay
Port Canaveral

Thank you soooo much


----------



## milliepie

Here are a few more requests filled for now.  Working on more when I get a chance.


----------



## happyj

Hi creative people .
Can any one tell me what size I need to print the port hole and ears to go on top .
much appreciated Janet


----------



## dismagic09

milliepie said:


> Here are a few more requests filled for now.  Working on more when I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry but can you make a couple changes
> 1.  Jonathon is spelled incorrect - the correct spelling is Jonathon
> 2.  We are on the magic (sorry, i didn't know there were other cruises)
> 
> THEY LOOK FABULOUS - thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## sabrecmc

Thanks millipie!  I don't know how you find time to fulfill all these requests.  I swear I'm done though.  This is addictive!  I keep seeing designs that I like, but I think our door has quite enough now.  Thank you all so much.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## disney4ev

Thank you TJ!!!  It will be even more magical with our itinerary sign
Thanks again for your creativity and generosity


----------



## disneyfan551

Can I request the baseball Mickey head with: Carson?  Also, if there are any softball or cheerleading designs, I'd love to have them with: Kendall.

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

happyj said:


> Hi creative people .
> Can any one tell me what size I need to print the port hole and ears to go on top .
> much appreciated Janet



Hey there,  I can't remember at the top of my head, but if you go to the very first post in this thread I believe your answer is there.  






> I'm so sorry but can you make a couple changes
> 1. Jonathon is spelled incorrect - the correct spelling is Jonathon
> 2. We are on the magic (sorry, i didn't know there were other cruises)
> 
> THEY LOOK FABULOUS - thank you so much!!!!!



I'm so sorry.  Sometimes my fingers and my brain don't want to work together.    Usually a Western IS on the Magic.  
















For the Hernandez Family.  I know I missed one, please let me know which it is.  
















For Carson and Kendall


----------



## dismagic09

They look fabulous!

One more request before we sail 
Can i get the mickey ears with the characters (your pick)

Sarah (girl)
Drew (boy) - something pirate would be fantastic
Brynn (girl)
Sydney (girl)

Once again - THANK YOU


----------



## kstategrad

Hi,
Could I get the one with the beach chairs overlooking Castaway Cay? The names should be: Ron, Julie, Ethan, and Seth

I would also LOVE the Mickey baseball head with Ethan and Seth's names on them.

And I have a special (private) request I'm gonna send you via PM, if that's okay.

THANK YOU IN ADVANCE. You are so wonderful to do this for everyone!!


----------



## mwc5858

Thank you so much for the beach chairs.  Even though we have already sailed I love to come back and see your work.  You are amazing.

On a side note I sent the image to work and it is my desktop image, it is a nice reminder of the wonderful time we had on board.

Thanks again!!


----------



## PoohJen

Millie,
Thank you for the signs you sent me today!!!

I have never seen that baseball one you posted above - last time around, I manufactured a baseball Mickey head, but it was no where as nice as yours.  One of my sons is a HUGE year round baseball player - can you do a baseball sign for him - his name is Kieran.

Also...just wondering how you did the cool "flaming" letters/name in the Pirates sign above? Is that a special font?

TIA!


----------



## disney4ev

Thanks again milliepie...I really love what you've done for us

The only one missing was "The Hernandez Family" in the block letters filled with a picture inset...and if possible the colored "our family" with mickey ears that you have a sample of in your photobucket album with DH, DW, DS, DD and Ddog (brown)...


----------



## starchef

Greta work and thanks for the art work, this will make some great door hangings for our cruise, any chance I could get one more name- BETH, she loves Kermit the frog and the muppets.


----------



## milliepie

PoohJen said:


> Millie,
> Thank you for the signs you sent me today!!!
> 
> I have never seen that baseball one you posted above - last time around, I manufactured a baseball Mickey head, but it was no where as nice as yours.  One of my sons is a HUGE year round baseball player - can you do a baseball sign for him - his name is Kieran.
> 
> Also...just wondering how you did the cool "flaming" letters/name in the Pirates sign above? Is that a special font?
> 
> TIA!




kstategrad, I got your pm and will work on that for you.  


I'm going to work on requests today, hopefully I can get them all done in the time I have.  


For the flaming letters, I use a font effect.  On the program I use (photoimpact pro) It's called fire.  It does red, blue pink and green fire effects.


----------



## PoohJen

milliepie said:


> I'm going to work on requests today, hopefully I can get them all done in the time I have.
> 
> 
> For the flaming letters, I use a font effect.  On the program I use (photoimpact pro) It's called fire.  It does red, blue pink and green fire effects.



Hi! I've been plagiarizing from your photobucket images today!  If you are swamped, please don't worry about the baseball sign - we'll have plenty of signs!

re: font effect. I use Photoshop Elements 6.  I don't find it particularly user-friendly, not too intuitive (I had a simpler 'free' program where layers were much easier to figure out!). I don't recall seeing a "font effect" option like you described, but I'll play around with it and see what PE6 has to offer!  Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

> Hi! I've been plagiarizing from your photobucket images today! If you are swamped, please don't worry about the baseball sign - we'll have plenty of signs!



It's actually been pretty tame with requests lately, Real life though has been keeping me busy.    The baseball pic only takes a few seconds so that's fine!   


I'll get to the rest when I can, here are the few that I got done for now.  If anyone needs something soon please let me know and I can make that a priority.  



























For Drew you said something piratey, I went ahead with POC, but if you prefer the Disney Characters as pirates let me know and I can change it.


----------



## jessie6376

I went camping and now can't open some of the pictures. What I wanted was a minnie pirate with the ears with Teresa on it.    Then the rockin the caribean with Donnie on it. please
Milliepie I also wanted to see if I could get the pirates of the carribean ears with Dallas on it too like the one above. Thanks and sorry if you alraedy posted them before.


----------



## sunshine1259

Hi, Milliepie.  I would love to have this one for my niece, Azaria.

Also, could we also have Winnie-the-Pooh with the names, Brenda, Azaria, Jennifer, Denise and Desiree?

Thank you for all the work you do on these.


----------



## dismagic09

Can i get Drew with a mickey pirate and then
sarah with minnie
brynn with a princess
sydney with a princess

thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Zach's Mom

Hi Millipie,

Your disigns are amazing.  I have spent hours going through your photobucket looking at disign.  When you aren't to busy could I request a few for our first DCL cruise on the Wonder in Oct 09.  I would like the deck chair design with three chairs: Travis (Donald) Jody (Minnie) and DS Zach (Stich or Goofy)

Could I also get the Fireman w/ Mickeyhead for Travis (from tour photobucket page of Mickeyheads) and Lady and Tramp with the dark blue star back ground for Jody.

Thanks so much I can't to suprise them.


----------



## PoohJen

Millipie, thank you so much for the baseball head - it is really so cool!  You are so generous with your time and talents! I can't thank you enough!


----------



## jbm02

Millie
Thank you so much for all your help with the journal design pages.  They are awesome!!  I can't wait til our cruise to show them off!!!!...
In your email above, you said that your requests weren't too crazy right now - IF you have time, can you do the Castaay Cay w/4 chairs design for me?  I saw it several weeks ago and tried to recreate it myself so I wouldn't have to ask - but no, my attempts were pretty sad.  The names are: Sean, Jude, Kevin and Tess.  We're on the Magic from August 15 - 22, 2009.  If this is too short notice, I totally understand (we leave on the 6th).  
Thanks again for all your awesome designs.  There will be alot of "you" on our cruise!!!


----------



## uncw89

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



TJ- could I get this one with The Hiett Family, Aug.15-22 Eastern, Port Canaveral, Sea Day, Sea Day,Tortola, St.Thomas,Sea Day, Castaway Cay
Thanks!  I apologize if you've already done our dates, I haven't read every page of the thread.


----------



## milliepie

jessie6376 said:


> I went camping and now can't open some of the pictures. What I wanted was a minnie pirate with the ears with Teresa on it.    Then the rockin the caribean with Donnie on it. please
> Milliepie I also wanted to see if I could get the pirates of the carribean ears with Dallas on it too like the one above. Thanks and sorry if you alraedy posted them before.



Hi!  I did post them already, but my bandwidth is exceeded so they won't show on here.  I have them at the links below.     I can do the other mickey head and get back to you as soon as I can.  You want the pirates one with the black and red right?


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...filled/?action=view&current=DonniePirates.jpg


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...illed/?action=view&current=Teresaminniemh.png


----------



## jessie6376

Yes the one with the red and fire on it. Thanks for the others but she kinda wanted the one with the bandanna on the mickey ears with minnie standing beside it. Sorry if I didn't say that. her name is Teresa. Thanks again


----------



## milliepie

Hello!  Here are the filled requests that have been patiently waiting.


----------



## milliepie

jessie6376 said:


> Yes the one with the red and fire on it. Thanks for the others but she kinda wanted the one with the bandanna on the mickey ears with minnie standing beside it. Sorry if I didn't say that. her name is Teresa. Thanks again



Here you go.  I put the other in my previous post.


----------



## milliepie

sunshine1259 said:


> Hi, Milliepie.  I would love to have this one for my niece, Azaria.
> 
> Also, could we also have Winnie-the-Pooh with the names, Brenda, Azaria, Jennifer, Denise and Desiree?
> 
> Thank you for all the work you do on these.



I didn't do the Winnie the pooh names that you are looking for.  Rhonda did those and I don't think she is here anymore.  I can make you some, but it won't be the same style, I don't know what font she used or the pics she used.


----------



## LAWalz23

Hi Milliepie, I love all of your Mickey heads and was wondering if possible  could you please do a few without any names (BIL, the detective says its a no-no) for our upcoming cruise? I would like to surprise my parents and sister's family with them.  

For Mom & Dad- a Mickey head with Mickey and Minnie inside

For Sister- A Mickey head with Tinkerbell, she would love the all green one with Tinkerbell in the middle

For BIL- A Mickey head with Goofy inside

For Niece - A Mickey head with Ariel inside

For Nephew - A Mickey head with Chip and Dale inside if possible 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give me. Your work is wonderful.


----------



## milliepie

I have all of my Mickey Head Blanks in this folder in my photobucket: http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/


I think all of what you asked for is in there except for the Mickey and minnie, so I'll do that tomorrw and put it in there after I get it done.


----------



## LAWalz23

milliepie said:


> I have all of my Mickey Head Blanks in this folder in my photobucket: http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/
> 
> 
> I think all of what you asked for is in there except for the Mickey and minnie, so I'll do that tomorrw and put it in there after I get it done.



Thank you so much!!! The images are beautiful and everyone will be very surprised (and happy) to see them on their door!


----------



## sunshine1259

milliepie said:


> I didn't do the Winnie the pooh names that you are looking for.  Rhonda did those and I don't think she is here anymore.  I can make you some, but it won't be the same style, I don't know what font she used or the pics she used.



Oh, that would be fine.  Just anything with Winnie.  And thank you for Azaria's Cheerleading Ears.


----------



## disney4ev

milliepie said:


> Hello!  Here are the filled requests that have been patiently waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much again for doing these...if possible I'd like to ask a favor on the Hernandez Family Mickey Ears, could you please do one with the kids switched?...our son is older than our daughter...I would greatly appreciate it...and if possible asap so I can print them for our trip...we leave on August 5th


----------



## bgoodmickey

Milliepie  may I please request some designs from you.  Your disigns are truly amazing.

Post 1393  Names  Brenda   Mickey design
                          Brenda   Cruise design
                          Damon   Donald Design
                          Damon    Cruise Design

Post 1509  Life Preserver   Mickey   w/Brenda   March 18-21, 2010  Wonder
                                     Donald   w/Damon   March 18-21, 2010 Wonder

Welcome Aboard Wonder


Thank you so much in advance.  My husband will be so surprised with door magnets.


----------



## kstategrad

milliepie said:


> kstategrad, I got your pm and will work on that for you.



Super!! I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## kstategrad

I wanted to say a big THANK YOU for the Ethan/Seth Mickey baseball heads!

For my other requests, I'm not sure if you've already posted them or not, b/c some of the pics you've posted are just little photobucket icons instead of pics. If you've already posted them (and I missed it), would you please post again? I'm missing the Eastern itinerary (Sept. 26-Oct.3 w/St. Maarten), and the beach chairs w/our names on them (Ron, Julie, Ethan, Seth). 

*THANKS AGAIN...you have an incredible amount of patience and kindness that is truly appreciated. *


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Carol Sue

I would like to request Mickey & Minnie walking in the sand at the sunset
Mike & Carol Disney Wonder October 18-22 2009.  and Mickey & Minnie porthole gazing at mouse ears sunset Mike & Carol Disney Wornder October 18-22, 2009.  Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

disney4ev said:


> Thank you so much again for doing these...if possible I'd like to ask a favor on the Hernandez Family Mickey Ears, could you please do one with the kids switched?...our son is older than our daughter...I would greatly appreciate it...and if possible asap so I can print them for our trip...we leave on August 5th



I hope you have a great time!










> I wanted to say a big THANK YOU for the Ethan/Seth Mickey baseball heads!
> 
> For my other requests, I'm not sure if you've already posted them or not, b/c some of the pics you've posted are just little photobucket icons instead of pics. If you've already posted them (and I missed it), would you please post again? I'm missing the Eastern itinerary (Sept. 26-Oct.3 w/St. Maarten), and the beach chairs w/our names on them (Ron, Julie, Ethan, Seth).
> 
> THANKS AGAIN...you have an incredible amount of patience and kindness that is truly appreciated.




I think I must have moved them for some reason.   Here they are again.  Sorry about that.  I'm still going to get the others to you via PM soon.


----------



## LoriS

milliepie said:


> I'm hoping this is what you were looking for.  Let me know if you need any changes.



Milliepie, would it be possible for you to make me a magnet like this? The size is perfect, but I am not sure on some characters though. Can you do Chip or Dale, and Pluto?

Minnie - Cassidy
Pluto - Courtney (Tinkerbell is the 2nd choice)
Dale - Chris (Goofy as a 2nd choice)
Mickey - Lori

Thanks so much.


----------



## kstategrad

milliepie said:


> I'm still going to get the others to you via PM soon.



THANK YOU! Can't wait!


----------



## kstategrad

milliepie said:


> I hope you have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I must have moved them for some reason.   Here they are again.  Sorry about that.  I'm still going to get the others to you via PM soon.



Millipie, I hate to be a pain, but I just noticed the dates are wrong...it should say September 26-October 3. THANKS again!


----------



## milliepie

kstategrad said:


> Millipie, I hate to be a pain, but I just noticed the dates are wrong...it should say September 26-October 3. THANKS again!




So sorry, here you go!


----------



## disney4ev

milliepie said:


> I hope you have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sooo sooooo much...your creative artwork will definitely add more MAGIC to our cruise


----------



## lucky1

Hi Milliepie,

Love your work!   

Can I get the following... (wasn't sure how to call them out from your photobucket)

Mickeyhead with Phinnes and Ferb and Agent P  - Name Chaya
3 Chairs with Ocean in the background (1 male, 2 females)  Names:  Bruce, Laura and Chaya  On the preserver:  Disney Magic Oct 17-24, 2009
sitting pirate minnie Mickeyhead  - Chaya
Pirate Donald Mickeyhead - Bruce
Tinkerbell Mickeyhead - Laura

Thanks


----------



## crushonjessica

This should be a fun one.

I was wondering if someone could make me a "Doofenshmitrz Cruise Inc." with Dr. Doofenshmirtz from Phineas and Ferb and while we are on the Phineas and Ferb kick, One with the boys with the line "Ferb I know what we are going to do today"

Thank you to whoever takes this on. You Rock!


----------



## jessie6376

miker1251 said:


> Here you go.  Hope everyone enjoys the cruise.
> 
> Mike




Can you do me two of these one with The Mantlo Family and one with the brown Family and we are going on the Magic oct 10-17 2009


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> I hope you have a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I must have moved them for some reason.   Here they are again.  Sorry about that.  I'm still going to get the others to you via PM soon.




Milliepie I think you are the greatest. You have done alot for me and I am greatful. But on this one above do you have the other style without castaway cay behind it? If so I would love mickey to say dallas and minnie to say Mackenzie and goofy or if you have dopey to say jessica please and we are going oct 10-17 09 on the magic...

And if any one does the names with mickey and the princesses on them. I would be greatful if you could make me on with:

Dallas- Pirates of the carribean on it 
Jacob- pirates of the carribean on it
Mackenzie- hannah montanna and also one with all of the princesses
Jessica with all the mickey and friends and one with anything dopey please
Donnie- donald duck and mickey mouse..
Teresa- dasiy duck and minnie mouse
   Thanks so much and sorry for the long list but it is a family cruise and my mom don't use the computer.


----------



## Zach's Mom

Thank you Milliepie!!!  I was so suprised when I logged in yesterday and our magnets were posted.  I called my Mom right away to tell her all about them because they are absolutely amazing.  They really got her motivated to start planning hers for the cruise.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Mel,

Do you have something with Minnie playing cards that can be personalized?

Thanks!


----------



## LAWalz23

milliepie said:


> I have all of my Mickey Head Blanks in this folder in my photobucket: http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/
> 
> 
> I think all of what you asked for is in there except for the Mickey and minnie, so I'll do that tomorrw and put it in there after I get it done.




Thank you so much, the Mickey and Minnie are for my parents, who are celebrating their 55th anniversary. They will love it!!


----------



## milliepie

jessie6376 said:


> Milliepie I think you are the greatest. You have done alot for me and I am greatful. But on this one above do you have the other style without castaway cay behind it? If so I would love mickey to say dallas and minnie to say Mackenzie and goofy or if you have dopey to say jessica please and we are going oct 10-17 09 on the magic...
> 
> And if any one does the names with mickey and the princesses on them. I would be greatful if you could make me on with:
> 
> Dallas- Pirates of the carribean on it
> Jacob- pirates of the carribean on it
> Mackenzie- hannah montanna and also one with all of the princesses
> Jessica with all the mickey and friends and one with anything dopey please
> Donnie- donald duck and mickey mouse..
> Teresa- dasiy duck and minnie mouse
> Thanks so much and sorry for the long list but it is a family cruise and my mom don't use the computer.




I do have a Jessica in my photobucket already done if you like it with Mickey and friends.  

http://media.photobucket.com/album/jessica/milliesky/Names/Jessica.png


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> I do have a Jessica in my photobucket already done if you like it with Mickey and friends.
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/album/jessica/milliesky/Names/Jessica.png



Thanks I had to look through all of them. The link wouldn't open for me but i did find it. I hate to ask but the mickey ear that are pink with the crown could i get those with Mackenzie on them.


----------



## milliepie




----------



## milliepie




----------



## miker1251

jessie6376 said:


> Can you do me two of these one with The Mantlo Family and one with the brown Family and we are going on the Magic oct 10-17 2009



Thanks for asking.  Here they are.  Hope everyone enjoys them.

Mike


----------



## Az Pirates

milliepie said:


> I have all of my Mickey Head Blanks in this folder in my photobucket: http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Mickey Heads/Character Mickey Heads/




Warning: Do not go to Milliepie's photobucket unless you have lots of time to spend looking around. 

Amazing designs! Thanks so much for sharing them with all of us.  


I do have one request that I haven't been able to find anywhere: I'm trying to find a Volleyball Mickey head for DD Cammi. 

Any help with that would be much appreciated.


----------



## miker1251

crushonjessica said:


> This should be a fun one.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could make me a "Doofenshmitrz Cruise Inc." with Dr. Doofenshmirtz from Phineas and Ferb and while we are on the Phineas and Ferb kick, One with the boys with the line "Ferb I know what we are going to do today"
> 
> Thank you to whoever takes this on. You Rock!



I must admit I knew nothing about Phineas and Ferb.  Here is my first attempt.  Let me know what you think.  

Mike


----------



## HeatherD

miker1251 said:


> I must admit I knew nothing about Phineas and Ferb.  Here is my first attempt.  Let me know what you think.
> 
> Mike


This is so cute, I may have to steal it! Can you do the text in some sort of blue or black? Also, you need to switch the r and t (it's Doofenshmirtz).

Thanks!


----------



## disney4ev

milliepie said:


> Hi Milliepie!
> 
> I just saw this one posted and totally LOVE it!!!  You've been so kind to do others for me, I'm hoping you'll be able to do just two more...pretty please
> 
> I'd love one like the above with "Disney Magic August 8-15, 2009 Javi - Gina" and if possible the chairs on deck, without the castaway background, with Javi (DH), Gina (DW), Daniel (DS) and Melanie (DD)...I would so appreciate it
> 
> Also, what is the best way to print these?  I had uploaded them to Costco to print as pictures, but a couple of them got cut-off when they printed...


----------



## Scooby3x1y

miker1251 said:


> I must admit I knew nothing about Phineas and Ferb.



Me neither.  Is it because my kids are older?  I think I'm just getting old   Is it a DC cartoon?


----------



## starchef

I know I have seen some Mickey ear cut outs that can be printed out, to go around the number sign on your stateroom door. Can someone point me in the right direction.

Also, anyone got a cool pirate treasure map for a 4 night cruise in the Bahamas. I was looking for something that I could print out, that we could use as a FE gift. We be pirates on the cruise, we be wanting to give pirate bounty on the cruise.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

starchef said:


> I know I have seen some Mickey ear cut outs that can be printed out, to go around the number sign on your stateroom door. Can someone point me in the right direction.
> 
> Also, anyone got a cool pirate treasure map for a 4 night cruise in the Bahamas. I was looking for something that I could print out, that we could use as a FE gift. We be pirates on the cruise, we be wanting to give pirate bounty on the cruise.



Here's one variation.....there are others too.





[/IMG]


----------



## Scooby3x1y




----------



## Scooby3x1y




----------



## Scooby3x1y

Here's plain ears:


----------



## miker1251

HeatherD said:


> This is so cute, I may have to steal it! Can you do the text in some sort of blue or black? Also, you need to switch the r and t (it's Doofenshmirtz).
> 
> Thanks!



Okay.  Here is the corrected spelling in blue.  I must say, it does look better with the blue lettering.

Mike


----------



## sunshine1259

miker1251 said:


> I saw this one you did for Jennifer.  It looks great.  I will probably have to request this one, too.  This is really great.  I know the rest of us will want one as well.
> 
> Can we get them with different colored backgrounds?  If so, could we please get:
> 
> Brenda - in Pink
> Azaria - in Blue
> Denise  - Purple
> Desiree - Pink




Here they are.  I hope everyone enjoys them.

Mike





















[/QUOTE]


Hi, Mike.  I think these are great.  Denise was wondering if you could change the lettering on hers and Azaria's to maybe Gold?   With that beautiful Purple it is kind of hard to see the lettering.

Thanks again for all of you alls hard work.


----------



## bgoodmickey

Thank you so much from Brenda & Damon.  I will make our door magnets with these fabulous deisgns.  Your hard work is very appreciated.


----------



## sunshine1259

[/QUOTE]


Hi, Millie.  These are PERFECT!!!  They match our FE.  Could you please do ones for Jennifer, Denise and Desiree!!  Thank you so much.


----------



## LoriS

milliepie said:


>


Thank you so much, they look great!!!


----------



## HeatherD

miker1251 said:


> Okay.  Here is the corrected spelling in blue.  I must say, it does look better with the blue lettering.
> 
> Mike


Looks great! Thanks (my kids love this show....and every time I see the text, I have to sing the jingle for "Doofenshmirtz Evil Incorporated!" - they sing it every time they show his evil lair)


----------



## son3disfan

Hi there.
I've scrolled through about 70 pgs and my fingers are so tired!!!!!
These grafics are AWESOME!

I was wondering if someone ( is it Millie?) would mind doing a few for my kids? I didn't see their names yet.

I love the mickey ears with the characters to the side...
Here are my requests, if at all possible.
Mickey ears with: 

BROOKE- Tinkerbell blowing pixie dust
JADE- Pirate of the carr. skull and crossbones
BRAD- Pirate of the carr. skull and crossbones ( they are 13 you know...so it must be cool!)
ADAM: Pirate Donald
JACOB: Pirate Mickey
Thanks so much for your time!


----------



## miker1251

sunshine1259 said:


> Hi, Mike.  I think these are great.  Denise was wondering if you could change the lettering on hers and Azaria's to maybe Gold?   With that beautiful Purple it is kind of hard to see the lettering.
> 
> Thanks again for all of you alls hard work.



As you wish.

Mike


----------



## miker1251

crushonjessica said:


> This should be a fun one.
> 
> I was wondering if someone could make me a "Doofenshmitrz Cruise Inc." with Dr. Doofenshmirtz from Phineas and Ferb and while we are on the Phineas and Ferb kick, One with the boys with the line "Ferb I know what we are going to do today"
> 
> Thank you to whoever takes this on. You Rock!



How about this?

Mike


----------



## milliepie

That made me Laugh!  That's great!


----------



## sunshine1259

miker1251 said:


> As you wish.
> 
> Mike



Thank you, Mike.  They are beautiful.


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie I know you are busy when you have the time woul you post the "King Of Kings" princess magnets with out names on them?  
Love those they are great!


----------



## milliepie




----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie I know you are busy when you have the time woul you post the "King Of Kings" princess magnets with out names on them?
> Love those they are great!




Hi!  I would post it, but I can't take credit for that one.  Miker1251 was the one who posted it.   Haven't seen you around much, how have you been?


----------



## miker1251

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie I know you are busy when you have the time woul you post the "King Of Kings" princess magnets with out names on them?
> Love those they are great!



Here you go. Glad you like them.

Mike


----------



## miker1251

miker1251 said:


> Here you go. Glad you like them.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> Noticed I messed up the arms, so I will redo them.


----------



## sunshine1259

milliepie said:


> Hi, Millie, I can't see these yet, but I am sure that they are great because you do such great work.  I can't wait until Denise and Desi see them.  Thanks again.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I please get the beach chairs magnet with Sharon, Megan, Carl, and Joyce with July 18th-July 30th 2010, I don't remember who posted it.


----------



## mstinson14

Milliepie,

Can I get the one with the disney cruise boat with the characters and the castle to the right too please with Megan and July 18-30th 2010 please?  We will be on the magic.


----------



## bgoodmickey

Millie

Thank you so much for the Brenda and Damon designs.  I showed them to my husband and he was very impressed.  Thanks for adding magic to our cruise.


----------



## Momtotwogirls

*TJbaggott*- I noticed a few months ago you were able to do 7 chairs on the boat.  If you have time before your upcoming trip, can you make:

David, Chylynn, Rebecca, Emily, Nana, Papa and Peter

And, if you could put on the white life perserver Cruisin on the Magic Sept 26th-Oct 3rd 2009

This is the one I am talking about:






Thank you so much!


----------



## Knitter

I was wondering it anyone has seen a Mickey head that looks like it is made out of yarn, kind of like a ball of yarn?  I have been searching, but I haven't found one yet.

Thanks!  Heather


----------



## Knitter

Hi Milliepie,

I love your DISigns.  I am amazed.  It must take forever to come up with these.  

Could you please personalize the Eeyore Mickey head?  It is the one with the dark blue background and stars on it.  I tried to paste it here, but it wouldn't let me.  If you could please put Heather and Disney Wonder October 2009 on it, that would be perfect.

Thanks!!  Heather


----------



## tjbaggott

Knitter said:


> I was wondering it anyone has seen a Mickey head that looks like it is made out of yarn, kind of like a ball of yarn?  I have been searching, but I haven't found one yet.
> 
> Thanks!  Heather



I worked on this tonight, it's not perfect. Tomorrow I'll have more time to work on it if you'd like.  Let  me know what you think.






[/IMG]


----------



## scottishwee35

Can anyone make Mickeyhead with this flags??

I had been trying and impossible for me to design....

I would be happy if anyone can make it for me... it would be HUGE thanks...

Scottishwee35


----------



## miker1251

sunshine1259 said:


> Here are new and improved versions of the Princesses.


----------



## miker1251

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie I know you are busy when you have the time woul you post the "King Of Kings" princess magnets with out names on them?
> Love those they are great!



Here they are.  

Mike


----------



## milliepie

scottishwee35 said:


> Can anyone make Mickeyhead with this flags??
> 
> I had been trying and impossible for me to design....
> 
> I would be happy if anyone can make it for me... it would be HUGE thanks...
> 
> Scottishwee35



I have a couple of those already made, so that should help a little.  If someone else doesn't do it, I can do the rest later.  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/... Mickey Heads/?action=view&current=Italmh.png


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...y Heads/?action=view&current=ScotlandFlMh.png


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ickey Heads/?action=view&current=Ukflagmh.png


----------



## devine5829

Millie-

can i get 
THE DEVINE FAMILY
written in the letters at the top of page 105??

Your graphics are great!


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

milliepie said:


>



Your designs are truly special.  You are so creative and talented.

Would you mind doing a name design for my upcoming cruise on the Magic?

I would love my name (Leslie) done with mickey and minnie in their cruise uniforms and a cruise background.

I know you are busy so only do if you have time.

Thanks so much!!

Leslie


----------



## crushonjessica

miker1251 said:


> Okay.  Here is the corrected spelling in blue.  I must say, it does look better with the blue lettering.
> 
> Mike



Thank you very much. It will work for us! You rock!


----------



## ALLY092299

Your designs are beautiful!  May I request the beach chairs design for 2:

Lori
Ally

With Disney Magic August 29-September 5

and

The beach chair design for 5:

Mark,Rachel,Emily,Lucie,Matt

With the same Disney Magic & dates.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Knitter

tjbaggott said:


> I worked on this tonight, it's not perfect. Tomorrow I'll have more time to work on it if you'd like.  Let  me know what you think.
> 
> I love it!!   You are awesome!!  Could you put Kntting with the Mouse, Disney Wonder October 2009 on it?
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Heather


----------



## Knitter

Hi,

I love it!!  You are awesome!!  I am sorry about the multiple messages, I am still trying to figure out the message boards and how everything works.  

Could you please put Knitting with the Mouse, Disney Wonder October 2009 on it?

Thanks so much!!  

Heather


----------



## gasperdam

*TJbaggott*- 

Is there anyway you could do one of these for us as well; but we have 8 names, so I was wondering if one could go on a life presever or somewhere it would fit.  (Unless there are 8 chairs you could use)

We would like:
The Gasper's and The Vanderwende's

Our names are:
Judy
Larry 
Mark
Kristy
Ella 
Brandon
Colin 
Ethan

Our dates are:
August 27th-30th, 2009

This is the one I am talking about:






Thank you so very, very much!


----------



## bridegirl

Could we get one too?

The beach chair group one or individual disney cruise line badges?

Tortola Treasure Seekers
Disney Magic
August 15 - 22, 2009

Susy 
Doug
Hunter
Dash
Serena




THANKS!!


----------



## milliepie




----------



## tjbaggott

bridegirl said:


> Could we get one too?
> 
> The beach chair group one or individual disney cruise line badges?
> 
> Tortola Treasure Seekers
> Disney Magic
> August 15 - 22, 2009
> 
> Susy
> Doug
> Hunter
> Dash
> Serena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS!!



Cruise Badges, do you want red ones or white ones?  (red is the Welcome aboard, and white are the CM name tags).  I can do either for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Momtotwogirls and Gasperdam  I can change name locations if you would like, but I'm unable to change the chairs.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]

And For Knitter If you want letting color changed, I can do that!






[/IMG]


----------



## bridegirl

tjbaggott said:


> Cruise Badges, do you want red ones or white ones?  (red is the Welcome aboard, and white are the CM name tags).  I can do either for you.



White please and thank you!


----------



## Momtotwogirls

tjbaggott- Thank you so much for spreading the magic around!  My travel party is going to love it.  I really appreciate all of your help!


----------



## gasperdam

tjbaggott said:


> For Momtotwogirls and Gasperdam  I can change name locations if you would like, but I'm unable to change the chairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oh My Gosh!!!!  Thank you so, so very much!!!  It's ABSOLUTELY wonderful and it's PERFECT!


----------



## Knitter

Milliepie,

Thanks so much for the Eeyore mouse head!!  I love it!!

Thank you so much for everything!!

Heather


----------



## Knitter

And For Knitter If you want letting color changed, I can do that!

HI TJBAGGOT,

Thanks for the Knitting Mickey Head!!  It looks awesome!!  Could you change the letter colors to blue or purple?

Thanks!!  Heather


----------



## PoohJen

milliepie said:


>




Millie, do you have blanks of the surfboard images (either 3 or 5 or 6 surfboards - not Christmas themed)?  I didn't see any on your site.  They are so cool and colorful - gorgeous!


----------



## milliepie

I have all of the surfboard and deck chair blanks in a sub folder off of the Cruise folder.  Here is the link..  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Surfboards and Deck Chairs/

I don't have 3 or 6 though, but you can always use any extra to put the dcl logo or your dates on or something.


----------



## tjbaggott

Here are a few, let me know if you want a different color.






[/IMG]

Click the image here to make it larger






[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click the images to enlarge.






[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> Just click the images to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




I love these with the Disney font names on them.  I had some saved but I can't get to them (lost that computer, ugh!)  

Could I ask for these for my family pretty please? We cruise on Sept 19, 2009! Only 41 more days! 

We are: 
Mark
Kim 
Cameron
Kiley
Emory
Jillian

Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

devine5829 said:


> Millie-
> 
> can i get
> THE DEVINE FAMILY
> written in the letters at the top of page 105??
> 
> Your graphics are great!




Your travel buddies (Karfontas) also requested this on the other thread, please let them know I posted here so they don't think I'm ignoring them.  Thanks.    Hope you have a great time on your cruise!


----------



## bridegirl

They will be on our door on the Magic next week!



kileybeth said:


> I love these with the Disney font names on them.  I had some saved but I can't get to them (lost that computer, ugh!)
> 
> Could I ask for these for my family pretty please? We cruise on Sept 19, 2009! Only 41 more days!
> 
> We are:
> Mark
> Kim
> Cameron
> Kiley
> Emory
> Jillian
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

I was wondering if I could make a couple of requests. I would like the deck chairs (both styles one with the POC ship and the other) with the following if possible:
Judy-Cinderella if possible if not Daisy
Ray-Goofy
Michael-Donald
Zachary-Dale
Christopher-Pluto
Disney Magic

I would also like the surfboardssame names)
I didn't notice if you had one with 5 if not, maybe on the extra one you can put the Leitz Family or DCL logo.  I also did not notice a Cinderella or Daisy surfboard, if need be just make mine Minnie.  Also for the Disney Magic

Finally (for now) the beach towels with the above 5 names-names wherever you choose

Thank you so much.


----------



## mstinson14

Thanks soooo much!


----------



## Knitter

TJBAGGOTT,

Thank you so much!!  These are absolutely perfect!!  

Thanks!!  Heather


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie Thanks so much. You are so great at this. I would be lost without you abd you have truly made our upcoming cruise wonderful.


----------



## son3disfan

Thanks Milliepie!

The kids will be so excited to see their names!
How very kind of you to do this for everyone!


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click on the picture to enlarge.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Fivepin






[/IMG]


----------



## bigturkey12

milliepie said:


> Your travel buddies (Karfontas) also requested this on the other thread, please let them know I posted here so they don't think I'm ignoring them.  Thanks.    Hope you have a great time on your cruise!



hi millipie
could you make this except with red around the letters , still with the letters colored in with blue twinkling stars and a character in each letter dressed in sailor outfit {mickey minnie donald daisy goofy pluto chip and dale tinkerbell and any others that you may have}. if you have to repeat them not a problem.
 could it say Joanne and Josh
please omit the ship behind the letters as you already made us one like that which we love.i would like this to go with it. again thanks so much. there was one on page 113 which i saved to my computer but i think its been moved to photobucket and im not familiar how to find your designs there.  thanks so much joanne and josh


----------



## PoohJen

milliepie said:


> I have all of the surfboard and deck chair blanks in a sub folder off of the Cruise folder.  Here is the link..
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/Surfboards and Deck Chairs/
> 
> I don't have 3 or 6 though, but you can always use any extra to put the dcl logo or your dates on or something.



Thank you!


----------



## mayraguma

gasperdam said:


> Oh My Gosh!!!!  Thank you so, so very much!!!  It's ABSOLUTELY wonderful and it's PERFECT!





Can you do this for us???

the chairs at the dock and the towels at Castaway??


Cruisin the Wonder
Mayra
Rafael 
Catalina

thanks so much


----------



## beachlover101

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> if you posted your graphic we might could get an idea of a good saying? Or described it a little? How about...Not your ordinary street rat...or hmmm...I'll keep thinking!



Hi Rhonda
 I am trying to find the blank Ariel that looks like she is made out of small tiles. I thought she was on your design blanks, but now I can not find her. The # I wrote down for her was DCL_Tr26. Can you help me out.
Thanks
Shawna


----------



## LiseG

My friends Mary & Jeff are getting married on the Magic on 9-10-09. Do you have any suggestions for their door? Any wedding things They'll have her daughter Meghan and his daughter Lilly with them. You do amazing work 

Lise


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> Just click on the picture to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



AWESOME!  I really love that font!  If/when you get a chance, can you put two letter "'L's" in Ji-L-L-ian's name?  She's just a peanut though, so if you don't get to it, she'll never know


----------



## miker1251

beachlover101 said:


> Hi Rhonda
> I am trying to find the blank Ariel that looks like she is made out of small tiles. I thought she was on your design blanks, but now I can not find her. The # I wrote down for her was DCL_Tr26. Can you help me out.
> Thanks
> Shawna



Try this link.

http://s262.photobucket.com/albums/ii120/ramsanti/DCL/?action=view&current=DCL_Tr26.jpg


----------



## tjbaggott

kileybeth said:


> AWESOME!  I really love that font!  If/when you get a chance, can you put two letter "'L's" in Ji-L-L-ian's name?  She's just a peanut though, so if you don't get to it, she'll never know



Sorry about that, here's the correct one.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

Lori and Ally deck chairs







Mark, Rachel, Emily, Lucie, Matt Deck Chairs









Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary and Christopher deck chairs















Surfboards Leitz Family


----------



## Momtotwogirls

*tjbaggott*OOOh, I love these!  Can I please have this with these names

Dave
Chylynn
Rebecca
Emily
Nana
Papa
Peter






Thank you so much for all of the beautiful magnets you have made for our trip!!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## rgroves

I would like to get some of the pictures as well...  I posted direct links to the posts in this thread.

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31393326&postcount=118
Mickey and Minnie - Wedding with flowers for the ears. 
Richard & Sandra

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31560178&postcount=197
Mickey and Minne with flowers
Richard & Sandra   Celebrating 6 MAGICal years

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31663627&postcount=259
Pirate Tink (black and red inside ears) - (Put our names in the ears) - Richard - Sandra

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31807402&postcount=493
Tink with ship - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31921106&postcount=756
Mickey Ears sunset - Richard & Sandra - November 14-21, 2009 - Disney Magic

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33047733&postcount=1871
Mickey & Minnie @ porthole sunset - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009 - Richard $ Sandra


PLEASE PM me when they are done, so I know to look for them.  Or PM me and I'll give you my email address.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## milliepie

bigturkey12 said:


> hi millipie
> could you make this except with red around the letters , still with the letters colored in with blue twinkling stars and a character in each letter dressed in sailor outfit {mickey minnie donald daisy goofy pluto chip and dale tinkerbell and any others that you may have}. if you have to repeat them not a problem.
> could it say Joanne and Josh
> please omit the ship behind the letters as you already made us one like that which we love.i would like this to go with it. again thanks so much. there was one on page 113 which i saved to my computer but i think its been moved to photobucket and im not familiar how to find your designs there.  thanks so much joanne and josh



You are very welcome!  Enjoy.


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Hi!  I'm looking for Minnie holding cards.  My dad's new wife is a bridge player.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## disneyfan551

Love your designs!!  Do you have a softball design?  If so, I'd love to have it with: Kendall.  Thanks so much!!  

edited to add...I just found my request for the softball/Carson, and cheer/Kendall designs...they are great!  Thanks!!


----------



## milliepie

rgroves said:


> I would like to get some of the pictures as well...  I posted direct links to the posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31807402&postcount=493
> Tink with ship - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=31921106&postcount=756
> Mickey Ears sunset - Richard & Sandra - November 14-21, 2009 - Disney Magic
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33047733&postcount=1871
> Mickey & Minnie @ porthole sunset - Disney Magic - November 14-21, 2009 - Richard $ Sandra
> 
> 
> PLEASE PM me when they are done, so I know to look for them.  Or PM me and I'll give you my email address.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



I'm unable pm you because my inbox is full and I have to fill requests before I delete them, so I hope you get an email notifying you about these.  Here are three that I can do for you.    Click to enlarge and click again for full size.


----------



## Carlav

I am celebrating my 25th Wedding anniversary on 9-15-09 and I saw a beautiful design on the thread with mickey and minnie in wedding outfits with the castle personalized.  What do I have to do to get one of these with different names on it and maybe a date. It would be great to wear in disney world that day
Please help

Carla

I saw these in other post
These are pictures I am looking for 

disboards.com/showpost.php?p=...&postcount=118
Mickey and Minnie - Wedding with flowers for earrings. 
Carla & Mikey  - under picture  -  25 Magical Years  - September 15, 2009

disboards.com/showpost.php?p=...&postcount=197
Mickey and Minne with roses
Carla & Mikey  Celebrating 25 Magical years


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> Sorry about that, here's the correct one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




aaww, thanks so much!  So appreciates all you do.  Can't wait to print these out.


----------



## CastawayChar

I know this is really short notice but
Could I get the porthole with Mickey and Minnie .   
Names:   Charlette and Tom
Wonder August 23 - 27, 2009

I would also like the name tags if anyone has time.   Thanks so much!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Hi milliepie,  I love all your designs.  I tried doing a few with PSE myself on your blanks, but there are a few I couldn't do.  Could you please help me??

I love your DCL character names, like



Could you do this for (one each):  Virginia, Andy, Dakota, Maddie

We're renewing our vows also, and was wondering if you could customize this:



with the Magic in the background instead of the castle and it saying "Virginia & Andy Renewing our Vows" and the date is November 19, 2009

Thank you so much!   I also just love your paper dolls!

-Virginia


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

bridegirl said:


> They will be on our door on the Magic next week!


Can you please do my name in the cruise letters?

I would so appreciate it!!

Thanks,

Leslie


----------



## bevtoy

Could someone make this into "King of Kings" for Kate and Anna my daughters?


----------



## miker1251

bevtoy said:


> Could someone make this into "King of Kings" for Kate and Anna my daughters?
> 
> How are these?
> 
> Mike


----------



## bevtoy

Mike They look great but can I get both of their names on one magnet?  My printer uses a lot of color ink.......

thank you so much, I really like them!



miker1251 said:


> bevtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone make this into "King of Kings" for Kate and Anna my daughters?
> 
> How are these?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look great but can I get both of their names on one magnet?  My printer uses a lot of color ink.......
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> I know this is really short notice but
> Could I get the porthole with Mickey and Minnie .
> Names:   Charlette and Tom
> Wonder August 23 - 27, 2009
> 
> I would also like the name tags if anyone has time.   Thanks so much!




I hope you have a great time!  






click to enlarge.


----------



## milliepie

mommyarewegoingback said:


> Hi milliepie,  I love all your designs.  I tried doing a few with PSE myself on your blanks, but there are a few I couldn't do.  Could you please help me??
> 
> I love your DCL character names, like
> 
> with the Magic in the background instead of the castle and it saying "Virginia & Andy Renewing our Vows" and the date is November 19, 2009
> 
> Thank you so much!   I also just love your paper dolls!
> 
> -Virginia



Thank you!  The paper dolls were one of my favorite projects.  

Here are these for now, I'll get the rest soon.     Two to choose from.  










Click to enlarge..


----------



## miker1251

miker1251 said:


> They look great but can I get both of their names on one magnet?  My printer uses a lot of color ink.......



Here you go.  I Changed the wording to reflect Both your daughters' names being on there.  Let me know if you would like any changes.  

Mike


----------



## bevtoy

miker1251 thanks thats perfect!


----------



## milliepie

scottishwee35 said:


> Can anyone make Mickeyhead with this flags??
> 
> I had been trying and impossible for me to design....
> 
> I would be happy if anyone can make it for me... it would be HUGE thanks...
> 
> Scottishwee35




Hope this helps!


----------



## scottishwee35

Milliepie

Oh I was going to ask you for the help but you done it already...

Oh thank you so much as You are STAR..... what a great helper

Cheers

Scottishwee35


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

My wife and I are going to work on making magnets this weekend.

Does anyone have the ability to create something for me with our five names on it?
(Colin, Kelly, Taylor, Nicholas and Matthew)

We have two staterooms as well. Boys are in one and girls in the other. Has anyone seen any graphics that we could use for the boys door and the girls door? Something that sets them apart.

Finally, Taylor is a HUGE Twilight fan. Any Twilight graphics out there?

I know if I went through this entire thread, I could probably find some of this but the thread is just too big.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

milliepie said:


> Thank you!  The paper dolls were one of my favorite projects.
> 
> Here are these for now, I'll get the rest soon.     Two to choose from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to enlarge..



These are both beautiful!  Thank you so much!
-Virginia


----------



## karentan

milliepie said:


>



could someone do me this style of name tag, with any characters on it (i think i've seen one somewhere with all the characters on it) with the names jenny and joe

thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

Sonnyeclipse said:


> My wife and I are going to work on making magnets this weekend.
> 
> Does anyone have the ability to create something for me with our five names on it?
> (Colin, Kelly, Taylor, Nicholas and Matthew)
> 
> We have two staterooms as well. Boys are in one and girls in the other. Has anyone seen any graphics that we could use for the boys door and the girls door? Something that sets them apart.
> 
> Finally, Taylor is a HUGE Twilight fan. Any Twilight graphics out there?
> 
> I know if I went through this entire thread, I could probably find some of this but the thread is just too big.



What are your sailing dates?  I can make you up a few things.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

tjbaggott said:


> What are your sailing dates?  I can make you up a few things.



August 22nd is our sailing on the Western Caribbean.

Thank You!!!!


----------



## milliepie

mommyarewegoingback said:


> Hi milliepie,  I love all your designs.  I tried doing a few with PSE myself on your blanks, but there are a few I couldn't do.  Could you please help me??
> 
> I love your DCL character names
> Could you do this for (one each):  Virginia, Andy, Dakota, Maddie
> 
> We're renewing our vows also, and was wondering if you could customize
> with the Magic in the background instead of the castle and it saying "Virginia & Andy Renewing our Vows" and the date is November 19, 2009
> 
> Thank you so much!   I also just love your paper dolls!
> 
> -Virginia




Here are your names.


----------



## milliepie

lcoasterdizfan said:


> Can you please do my name in the cruise letters?
> 
> I would so appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Leslie


----------



## milliepie

mayraguma said:


> Can you do this for us???
> 
> the chairs at the dock and the towels at Castaway??
> 
> 
> Cruisin the Wonder
> Mayra
> Rafael
> Catalina
> 
> thanks so much



Here are your deck chairs.


----------



## gamomof2

Looking for DH.  The name "Les" spelled out with Grumpy graphics.  TIA.  also if I was lucky someone might put me together an "Ursula" with (you guessed it) Ursula graphics.   Although it does not fit me I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Pocahantas

milliepie said:


> Lori and Ally deck chairs



Milliepie - I love this design!  Can you make one like this for my sister and I?  Names are Monica & Kimberly.  We are sailing on the Wonder September 20 - 24, 2009.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## eeyoremommy

gamomof2 said:


> Looking for DH.  The name "Les" spelled out with Grumpy graphics.  TIA.  also if I was lucky someone might put me together an "Ursula" with (you guessed it) Ursula graphics.   Although it does not fit me I just couldn't resist.



I cannot wait to see the Ursula thing.  I bet it will look really good.


----------



## milliepie

A quick Twilight for Taylor..


----------



## rlreags

Can I get the chairs on the deck at castaway cay?

Scott
Renee
McKenzie
Spencer

Magic September 5-12, 2009


I would also love something with Eeyore with the name McKenzie (DD11)
and Stitch with the name Spencer (DS7)

Thanks so much.  It is incredible of you to make these things so much for others you don't even know.


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

milliepie said:


> A quick Twilight for Taylor..



Love it and so will she.

Thank you


----------



## TifffanyD

Can I get these with Tiffany? Thanks!



tjbaggott said:


>


----------



## TifffanyD

And these two with "Matt"? Maybe in the center instead of the ear, if it looks ok? Thank you so much!



tjbaggott said:


>


----------



## TifffanyD

Can I get these personalized? Minnie with Tiffany, Mickey with Matt and the last with both names (one in each ear)? No dates on them. Thank you so much! I am having a blast looking through all these



milliepie said:


>


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click each image to enlarge.





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CastawayChar

I know this is really short notice but do you have anything with football on it.   My husband is a Ravens fan and they will be on ESPN on August 24 when we are on the cruise.  Color for Ravens is purple.   Thanks so much.


----------



## lilmouse97

Millie 

I was wondering if you had the time to make a couple magnets for me? 

DS will turn 4 during our cruise wondered if you had anything with ToyStory? If not maybe Chip 'n Dale or Mickey Mouse is great!
DH will turn 35, I saw the ship birthday one or the whole gang is good for him.

Also wondering, maybe I just missed it, if you had done the sunset with "until we meet again" with 2010 on it, I only saw the 2011.

TIA!!! 
Jessica


----------



## TifffanyD

tjbaggott - Thank you SO much!! Those are fabulous! I appreciate you taking the time to make those!


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> ok, so I took about an hour today and finished most of these up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devine Family, sorry you didn't say which ship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, Michell, Ashley, Ethan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris, Chuck, Tammy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick and Jessica Mickey Heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of new Christmas things I made..  I have some Christmas themed cruise designs in my photobucket if you feel like looking around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this..



I am new to this-how do I have these personalized for my family? Would love to have some for our cruise in Oct!


----------



## tjbaggott

for Mayraguma and Sonnyeclipse






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

Fantastic!

Thanks so much.


----------



## disneymomoffour

disneymomoffour said:


> I am new to this-how do I have these personalized for my family? Would love to have some for our cruise in Oct!


I would love Megan on Tinkerbell, Don on Mickey, Heidi on Minnie, Austen on Mickey, Aric on Goofy, and do you have a Dopey? I would love Deven on Dopey! (If not, Deven on Goofy.) 
If you can do this-thank you!!!!!


----------



## HeatherD

I tried to print up our first magnet this morning and it was not good.  I printed it on a Canon Photo Printer and it was smudgy. Should I stick with a regular Ink Jet (the photo printer is an ink jet, but still geared toward photos)?  And what does everyone select as their paper type when printing on magnet paper (specifically, glossy magnet paper).

Any suggestions or help will be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## tjbaggott

HeatherD said:


> I tried to print up our first magnet this morning and it was not good.  I printed it on a Canon Photo Printer and it was smudgy. Should I stick with a regular Ink Jet (the photo printer is an ink jet, but still geared toward photos)?  And what does everyone select as their paper type when printing on magnet paper (specifically, glossy magnet paper).
> 
> Any suggestions or help will be gratefully appreciated!



I print mine on cardstock paper, then self laminate it using clear contact paper I purchased from Home Depot.  Then place thick peel and stick magnet sheets from the dollar store onto the back.  Works great!  And less costly than the magnet sheets for the printer.  Thats one way.


----------



## tjbaggott

disneymomoffour said:


> I would love Megan on Tinkerbell, Don on Mickey, Heidi on Minnie, Austen on Mickey, Aric on Goofy, and do you have a Dopey? I would love Deven on Dopey! (If not, Deven on Goofy.)
> If you can do this-thank you!!!!!




Let me know if these are the ones you want.  Happy to do them for you.
Just click on each image to enlarge it.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> For Fivepin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]





milliepie said:


> Judy, Ray, Michael, Zachary and Christopher deck chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surfboards Leitz Family



Thank you both very much.  I need to start printing these signs.  Got a coupon for Office Depot, so off to by ink this weekend.


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> Let me know if these are the ones you want.  Happy to do them for you.
> Just click on each image to enlarge it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Actually, I wanted the sailor ones with the round life preservers. (I tried to copy a pic of it, but it didn't work.) Sorry! I'm new to this, and not real comuter savy. Thanks!!!! 
Oh-by the way could you spell Deven with both E's? (I know-different spelling-sorry!)


----------



## Scooby3x1y

Thanks for the Minnie with cards, you're da bomb!


----------



## Princess Runner

miker1251 said:


> bevtoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone make this into "King of Kings" for Kate and Anna my daughters?
> 
> How are these?
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny! I got the same Bible verse in my DD magnet back in July, isn't it great? blessings
Click to expand...


----------



## rgroves

milliepie said:


> i'm unable pm you because my inbox is full and i have to fill requests before i delete them, so i hope you get an email notifying you about these.  Here are three that i can do for you.    click to enlarge and click again for full size.




thank you!!!!


----------



## milliepie

lilmouse97 said:


> Millie
> 
> I was wondering if you had the time to make a couple magnets for me?
> 
> DS will turn 4 during our cruise wondered if you had anything with ToyStory? If not maybe Chip 'n Dale or Mickey Mouse is great!
> DH will turn 35, I saw the ship birthday one or the whole gang is good for him.
> 
> Also wondering, maybe I just missed it, if you had done the sunset with "until we meet again" with 2010 on it, I only saw the 2011.
> 
> TIA!!!
> Jessica




Did you want their names on them, or just a general design?


----------



## milliepie

Scooby3x1y said:


> Thanks for the Minnie with cards, you're da bomb!



You're welcome!  I'm glad you found it.


----------



## milliepie

Jenny and Joe



 





Chairs for Monica and Kimberly


----------



## milliepie

Hope you like!


----------



## Disneyelf10

milliepie said:


> Those came out really good!
> 
> Happy Birthday Milton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I wanted to ask if you could make on the mickey heads saying:
> 
> Donna is celebrating a birthday today!
> 
> thank you very much!!! Donna


----------



## Sonnyeclipse

milliepie said:


> Here are your names.



Could I possibly get something in this type of theme with The Carroll Family on it?

Also, are there any soccer themes? I would love to get one with Nicholas and one with Matthew for my two boys.

Thanks a bunch


----------



## gamomof2

Milliepie - you've outdone yourself! the Les and Ursula were amazing.  thanks so much.

also here's one others might want.  could you do a mickey head like this one. http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...lled/?action=view&current=CarolCraigDVCMH.png with DVC in one ear and the other ear with Castaway Cay (with the graphic from the CC Mickey Head similar).  THen in the center circle put Disney Magic.  Kindof a generic one that shows people belong to both and sail on the Magic.

just a thought.


----------



## Minnie Lor

milliepie said:


> Lori and Ally deck chairs




Would it be possible to get the two deck chairs with the names Ty and Rene' on them. If you could make Ty's chair red or something manly that would be great. I like the chair for Ally but with Rene' on it. They aren't cruising a Disney cruise but they're on RCCL Sept. 19-26, 2009. Obviously I just want the ocean behind them. I appreciate it so much!!!

Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Fivepin

Disneyelf10 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those came out really good!
> 
> Happy Birthday Milton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I wanted to ask if you could make on the mickey heads saying:
> 
> Donna is celebrating a birthday today!
> 
> thank you very much!!! Donna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Millie-
> 
> I'm going to make one for me.  Could I get this one for me (Judy).  I'll be celebrating my birthday on the cruise. I figure Mommy can be selfish a little.
> I'll be on the Magic, but I do not want to announce my how many years.
> Thank you so much.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

rlreags said:
			
		

> Can I get the chairs on the deck at castaway cay?
> 
> Scott
> Renee
> McKenzie
> Spencer
> 
> Magic September 5-12, 2009
> 
> 
> I would also love something with Eeyore with the name McKenzie (DD11)
> and Stitch with the name Spencer (DS7)
> 
> Thanks so much. It is incredible of you to make these things so much for others you don't even know.











 









TifffanyD said:


> Can I get these personalized? Minnie with Tiffany, Mickey with Matt and the last with both names (one in each ear)? No dates on them. Thank you so much! I am having a blast looking through all these







 

 






> disneymomoffour
> I would love Megan on Tinkerbell, Don on Mickey, Heidi on Minnie, Austen on Mickey, Aric on Goofy, and do you have a Dopey? I would love Deven on Dopey! (If not, Deven on Goofy.)
> If you can do this-thank you!!!!!


----------



## mmackeymouse

milliepie said:


>




Hey! Is there anyway I could get the Eeyore and Stitch ones blank? Thanks, in advance, if it is possible.


----------



## milliepie

The blanks are here:  

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/?action=view&current=Stitchbeachblank.jpg


http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ruise/?action=view&current=eeyorebeachdcl.jpg


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie my hats off to you and you graphics.....


----------



## mayraguma

thank you
thank you
thank you


----------



## mcarr1635

These are too cute!! 

Can you possibly make the Castaway Cay beach towels, the deck chairs at Castaway Cay, the surf boards, and the Captain Mickey with the names:

The Carr Family
Brian, Jennifer, Marlene, Shannah
Disney Magic September 5-12, 2009

All of this info does not have to be on all of them.  I am just giving you the information to use as you see fit. 

Not sure how you would send them since I am on a different dis thread.
email address is: mcarr1635@aol.com

 Marlene


----------



## Grandma4ever

mcarr1635 said:


> These are too cute!!
> 
> Can you possibly make the Castaway Cay beach towels, the deck chairs at Castaway Cay, the surf boards, and the Captain Mickey with the names:
> 
> The Carr Family
> Brian, Jennifer, Marlene, Shannah
> Disney Magic September 5-12, 2009
> 
> All of this info does not have to be on all of them.  I am just giving you the information to use as you see fit.
> 
> Not sure how you would send them since I am on a different dis thread.
> email address is: mcarr1635@aol.com
> 
> Marlene



You just posted on this one so you are on this thread now as well even if linked through another thread.  Welcome.  I am sure they will be happy tp PM you or use your e-mail address.


----------



## Hypermommy

Hi there!

I saw your link about "see my designs on photobucket" and I love them!!!  Can I use them and just put my own words/names on there?  I just wanted to ask before I did it.  BTW... I tried to PM you but your mailbox is full.


----------



## milliepie

Hi!  Yea, it gets full a lot lately.. LOL. I just cleared some out.  

YOu are free to use any blanks I have.


----------



## disneymomoffour

[





 





 

 

[/QUOTE]


Thank you!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Sonnyeclipse said:


> Could I possibly get something in this type of theme with The Carroll Family on it?
> 
> Also, are there any soccer themes? I would love to get one with Nicholas and one with Matthew for my two boys.
> 
> Thanks a bunch




Just for fun.


----------



## TamieH

We would just love to have our names on one of your adorable Castaway Cay beach chair magnets.  Here is our info

Hollar Family
Ron
Tamie
Melissa
Megan
Magic 
October 24-31, 2009

When this is done, do you PM it to me or do I look on your photobucket site?  

A question- I found Melissa & Megan's names on your photobucket site.  To use these, do I just "save picture as" to my computer and use Picture It to print it off?  Will it allow me to zoom to a larger size or what size do they print in clearly?  

This is a truly magical service that you provide the Disney community.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Hypermommy

milliepie said:


> Hi!  Yea, it gets full a lot lately.. LOL. I just cleared some out.
> 
> YOu are free to use any blanks I have.



Excellent!!!  Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!

Now......

So many choices!!!


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie my hats off to you and you graphics.....



Thanks Bev.


----------



## milliepie

TamieH said:


> We would just love to have our names on one of your adorable Castaway Cay beach chair magnets.  Here is our info
> 
> Hollar Family
> Ron
> Tamie
> Melissa
> Megan
> Magic
> October 24-31, 2009
> 
> When this is done, do you PM it to me or do I look on your photobucket site?
> 
> A question- I found Melissa & Megan's names on your photobucket site.  To use these, do I just "save picture as" to my computer and use Picture It to print it off?  Will it allow me to zoom to a larger size or what size do they print in clearly?
> 
> This is a truly magical service that you provide the Disney community.  Thanks so much!



You can find all of my completed requests in photobucket, but I also post them here when I get done with them.  If you see something you like in photobucket, just click it to it's full size, right click and save as.   Everyone has different printer settings, so I say go with whatever works for your printer.  I try to make all of my graphics pretty big for better quality, however photobucket only allows up to a certain size so  If there is something that you would like blown up really big you can pm me and I can email the original size.   They are all good quality for t-shirts and magnets though so it shouldn't be a problem.    Hope that helps.


----------



## princess22

Millipie, i Just wanted to take a moment to thank you for all of your work!  My DD loved seeing the magnets on our door and we got lots of compliments from people walking by!  Thanks a bunch!!!!


----------



## milliepie

CastawayChar said:


> I know this is really short notice but do you have anything with football on it.   My husband is a Ravens fan and they will be on ESPN on August 24 when we are on the cruise.  Color for Ravens is purple.   Thanks so much.




How about this?


----------



## milliepie

princess22 said:


> Millipie, i Just wanted to take a moment to thank you for all of your work!  My DD loved seeing the magnets on our door and we got lots of compliments from people walking by!  Thanks a bunch!!!!




Thank you, I'm really glad you had fun!  Oh, and Congratulations on your Wedding!


----------



## CastawayChar

Millipie....you brought tears to my eyes.   The Ravens Mickey is perfect.   I have one other request....could you put Ewing on the other ear.  My husband is going to LOVE it.    Could you also do one without Aug 24 so I could use it over and over.   You are the best.    Thank You, Thank You, Thank You.


----------



## Pocahantas

milliepie said:


> Jenny and Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chairs for Monica and Kimberly



Thanks for the chairs!!!!!


----------



## mcarr1635

Grandma4ever said:


> You just posted on this one so you are on this thread now as well even if linked through another thread.  Welcome.  I am sure they will be happy tp PM you or use your e-mail address.



Since I am now on this thread (thanks for letting me know!), PM will work fine 



  Marlene


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> How about this?



I love this Mickey head 

Can you possibly make one for the UNC Tarheels?

Brian on one Ear, Tarheels on the other ear
and the UNC ram in the middle?



  Marlene


----------



## milliepie

For Ewing









For Judy







For Donna


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> For Ewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Judy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Donna


Millipie - I would love an ear with a Carolina Panthers Logo on it, no date or name though.  Thanks!!

Sarah


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Would you be willing to make some magnets for our family?

Wonder
December 23-27 (Christmas Cruise)

The Eversons
Butch
Paige
Jared 
Zachary

The Stewarts (my parents--separate room)
Jess
Freida

We love: 
the beach chairs with either the ocean or the pirate ship in the background, the surfboards
the individual names with Mickey heads
the individual names with the cool graphics inside and on top of the names (maybe pirate, Nemo, beach themes?)
the beach towels
Christmas Day ideas would be great too! (maybe names with Christmas characters?)

I found your blanks on photobucket, but can't make them look as good as yours!!

I really really really appreciate it!!

Paige


----------



## cnktruitt

Milliepie

Thank you for posting your photo bucket link............I've been busy making my own magnets & I love them.  All because of you!  

Thanks you for being you!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

ladypirate said:


> Millipie - I would love an ear with a Carolina Panthers Logo on it, no date or name though.  Thanks!!
> 
> Sarah



Hi There ladypirate.  We know you werent talking to us, but we dont see a lot of DIS members who hail from our hometown of Fort Mill.  We dont have a Panthers Mickey made up just yet (Millipie could probably make a better one then I could and likely quicker as well), but we do have a Palmetto State Mickey that are welcome to.  We had a different set of magnets for each day of the week back in July, but this one stayed up the whole trip.  Enjoy your cruise!  

(click to enlarge)


----------



## ladypirate

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hi There ladypirate.  We know you werent talking to us, but we dont see a lot of DIS members who hail from our hometown of Fort Mill.  We dont have a Panthers Mickey made up just yet (Millipie could probably make a better one then I could and likely quicker as well), but we do have a Palmetto State Mickey that are welcome to.  We had a different set of magnets for each day of the week back in July, but this one stayed up the whole trip.  Enjoy your cruise!
> 
> (click to enlarge)


Rob, Tamara and Max - Thanks for the SC magnet - that will be making its way onto my door, as is hopefully a Panther one, AND i will put it on my car on the way to Panther games this season!  

We live in Baxter - we may be neighbors!

Sarah


----------



## idrivealumina

Can someone help me find a door magnet picture for Disney Cruise Line.

The picture was of a porthole window that a lot of people put their name in for their own magnet.  I would like to find the blank for it please.


----------



## TifffanyD

milliepie - thank you so much for the images! They are awesome!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

ladypirate said:


> Rob, Tamara and Max - Thanks for the SC magnet - that will be making its way onto my door, as is hopefully a Panther one, AND i will put it on my car on the way to Panther games this season!
> 
> We live in Baxter - we may be neighbors!
> 
> Sarah



Youre welcome.  We were rather proud of that one.  Were in town in the White Grove area.  Not quite neighbors, but still part of the community.  

BTW,  I put together my version of a panthers Micky.  The other folks on this thread could certainly do a better job of it, but you are welcome to it (or anything else in our Photobucket for that mater).

(click to enlarge)


----------



## lilmouse97

> Did you want their names on them, or just a general design?



Found it!  Thank you again for these great DISigns!!  You really do something special for us "tech" challenged.  Thanks!! =D


----------



## Hypermommy

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> (click to enlarge)



I absolutely love this one!!!  I've been in Fla for 20+ years but I'm still a South Carolinian at heart!!  Very cool!!!!


----------



## ladypirate

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Youre welcome.  We were rather proud of that one.  Were in town in the White Grove area.  Not quite neighbors, but still part of the community.
> 
> BTW,  I put together my version of a panthers Micky.  The other folks on this thread could certainly do a better job of it, but you are welcome to it (or anything else in our Photobucket for that mater).
> 
> (click to enlarge)


That is AWESOME.  I will be interesting to see if Millipie can come up with one...  I am printing it and it looks great.  May need to buy more of that magnet paper...

Sarah


----------



## milliepie

Tarheels Mickey 








Panthers Mickey








Ty and Rene


----------



## mmmears

These are so amazing!!!


----------



## Minnie Lor

milliepie said:


> Ty and Rene




Thank you so much!!! I can't wait to surprise her with all of her door decorations.


----------



## mommybean

I know that I've seen magnets and links to designs for Thanksgiving magnet decorations, but I can't seem to find them now...
Can anybody help me with this please? Thanks!!


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi again milliepie,
Can you please make the different character name tags for us?
They are adorable 

Brian
Jennifer
Marlene
Shannah



 Marlene


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Tarheels Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome Mickey Tarheels
> My son, Brian, will love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi milliepie 

Can you possibly make the Castaway Cay beach towels, the deck chairs at Castaway Cay, the surf boards, and the Captain Mickey with the names:

The Carr Family
Brian, Jennifer, Marlene, Shannah
Disney Magic September 5-12, 2009

All of this info does not have to be on all of them. I am just giving you the information to use as you see fit.



Our door is going to be awesome 

 Marlene


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie.....Thank you so much for the Ravens Mickey Head!  It is going to have a special place on our door on football night!

Have you done any Mickey Heads with the states on them?   We are from Leesburg, Florida and would love to display where we are from.  

Thanks again


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> For Ewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Judy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Donna







Millie could you do mickey ears with the tennessee titans in it with the name:

Donnie
Teresa 
Dallas
Jessica
Mackenzie

and could you make the name Zane with Handy Manny in it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## crewsin250

Hi Milliepie

If you would, could you please do 2 designs for a t-shirt (1) Disney wonder voyage with The Parker's Sept.10-13,2009 (2) dontrinalifering with Sept10-13,2009 Paul & Honna our first disney cruise, to fit 8.5x11 transfer paper. Thank you so much,
Paul
Crewsin250 at yahoo dot com


----------



## sandyh67

milliepie said:


> The blanks are here:
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/?action=view&current=Stitchbeachblank.jpg
> 
> 
> http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ruise/?action=view&current=eeyorebeachdcl.jpg



OK, call me stupid- but I cannot figure out on my mac how to get these from photobucket into iPhoto.  Any graphics on the boards I just drag and drop- can anyone help with how I can do this from photobucket??'
we leave Friday!!!


----------



## disneymomoffour

Milliepie-
Could you please do the castaway cay deck chairs, surf boards, and castaway cay beach towels with these names? (We will be on the Wonder.)

Don 
Heidi
Megan
Deven
Austen
Aric

Date: Oct 18-22, 2009

I love everything you do-I just can't figure out how to do it myself! 
Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Princess Runner

I guess before the crazinest of the holidays start I like to request the map of the 4 night Bahamian cruise that is Port Canaveral, Nassau, Castaway Cay Port Canaveral, I saw somewhere Mickey Ears Pirate (eye patch) in a Red background with the map in it.  Blessings and thank you!


----------



## milliepie

Deck chairs for Hollars







Deck Chairs for Carrs, I see you wanted the surfboards too, I'll do those soon.  Also the Captain Mickey?  May I ask for more details, I'm not sure which you are referring to.  Thanks! 






Tennessee Titans!



 

 






 

 

And a blank no name.  






Handy Manny Zane







Florida State Flag


----------



## milliepie

mcarr1635 said:


> Hi again milliepie,
> Can you please make the different character name tags for us?
> They are adorable
> 
> Brian
> Jennifer
> Marlene
> Shannah
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene



Do you have a preference in Characters and do you want the cruise ones?  Let me know and I'll work on them.


----------



## milliepie

sandyh67 said:


> OK, call me stupid- but I cannot figure out on my mac how to get these from photobucket into iPhoto.  Any graphics on the boards I just drag and drop- can anyone help with how I can do this from photobucket??'
> we leave Friday!!!



After you click on the image in Photobucket to full size, right click and save as to your computer.  From there you should be able to access the pic from your program.  I hope that works for you.


----------



## mommybean

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Hi There ladypirate.  We know you werent talking to us, but we dont see a lot of DIS members who hail from our hometown of Fort Mill.  We dont have a Panthers Mickey made up just yet (Millipie could probably make a better one then I could and likely quicker as well), but we do have a Palmetto State Mickey that are welcome to.  We had a different set of magnets for each day of the week back in July, but this one stayed up the whole trip.  Enjoy your cruise!



Hi there! Thanks so much for sharing the SC Mickey!! I LOVE it!!! We're from Rock Hill and was so excited to see some of our "neighbors" here!! I'm scoping out some decorations for our WDW trip this Thanksgiving - woohoo!!!


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Do you have a preference in Characters and do you want the cruise ones?  Let me know and I'll work on them.



I think that the Cruise Characters would be great!

I love the beach chairs   Too cute!!



I would like the Castaway Cay towels and the surf boards also.

As far as the Captain Mickey, I don't remember which one that I liked??
Surprise me 

milliepie, you are the greatest!  

 Marlene


----------



## Hypermommy

milliepie said:


> Florida State Flag



Oh, that looks great!!!!  And I think that's something I'm going to be including in my FE gifts -- a state flag Mickey for the state where the folks come from.  Have you made any other states?  If not, I can do it... but I see no sense in reinventing the wheel when a wheelmaker such as yourself does such a magnificent job.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Just wanted to post for the Christmas crowd.  I have a few new available




 

 

 

 

 



There's also more in my Christmas folder in photobucket.  





And someone recently asked for Thanksgiving themed magnets.  I have a couple here:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/Disney Cruise/  2nd or 3rd page, sorry can't remember which.


----------



## milliepie

Hypermommy said:


> Oh, that looks great!!!!  And I think that's something I'm going to be including in my FE gifts -- a state flag Mickey for the state where the folks come from.  Have you made any other states?  If not, I can do it... but I see no sense in reinventing the wheel when a wheelmaker such as yourself does such a magnificent job.  Thanks!



Oh, no.  That is my only state flag.  I made it because it was asked if I had one and I didn't, so I made it.  LOL..


----------



## ragtopday

sandyh67 said:


> OK, call me stupid- but I cannot figure out on my mac how to get these from photobucket into iPhoto.  Any graphics on the boards I just drag and drop- can anyone help with how I can do this from photobucket??'
> we leave Friday!!!



Sandy - if you can't figure it out give me a call - I'll talk you through it!


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

milliepie said:


> After you click on the image in Photobucket to full size, right click and save as to your computer.  From there you should be able to access the pic from your program.  I hope that works for you.



Hi Millie,

Could you please do my name in the cruise character letters?

I just love your designs.

Thanks so much,

Leslie


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

sandyh67 said:


> OK, call me stupid- but I cannot figure out on my mac how to get these from photobucket into iPhoto.  Any graphics on the boards I just drag and drop- can anyone help with how I can do this from photobucket??'
> we leave Friday!!!



Hi-

Two options:
1) go to the image in photobucket(by clicking on the link), do a "right mouse click" on the image to pull up the menu where you can select "Save Image As", and then put it somewhere where you'll remember where it is

2) but if you don't have a "right mouse click" because say you're on a macbook with no mouse, hold down the the Ctrl key and click on the mouse button, that will bring up the menu to do the "Save Image As"

Good Luck!

-Virginia


----------



## nenner1

milliepie said:


> Oh, no.  That is my only state flag.  I made it because it was asked if I had one and I didn't, so I made it.  LOL..



Oh noes....something else I have to request!   

I hate to keep bugging you but your stuff is just so great!  

If you have time could you make flag mickeyheads for:

Key West Conch Republic Flag
Grand Cayman
Mexico
Bahamas

And if it isn't too much trouble,

Flag circles (like the mickeyheads but without the ears) for

St Maarten (Dutch side)
US Virgin Islands
Puerto Rico
Haiti

Thanks you SO SO much for all the wonderful designs you have made me and everyone here! 

I feel bad asking for so much but I know they will be used many times over by folks here making magnets and Tshirts!

No rush! 

Thanks!!!
Jen


----------



## milliepie

nenner1 said:


> Oh noes....something else I have to request!
> 
> I hate to keep bugging you but your stuff is just so great!
> 
> If you have time could you make flag mickeyheads for:
> 
> Key West Conch Republic Flag
> Grand Cayman
> Mexico
> Bahamas
> 
> And if it isn't too much trouble,
> 
> Flag circles (like the mickeyheads but without the ears) for
> 
> St Maarten (Dutch side)
> US Virgin Islands
> Puerto Rico
> Haiti
> 
> Thanks you SO SO much for all the wonderful designs you have made me and everyone here!
> 
> I feel bad asking for so much but I know they will be used many times over by folks here making magnets and Tshirts!
> 
> No rush!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> Jen



I have a couple of those already, I can do the rest soon.


----------



## milliepie

lcoasterdizfan said:


> Hi Millie,
> 
> Could you please do my name in the cruise character letters?
> 
> I just love your designs.
> 
> Thanks so much,
> 
> Leslie




Hi Leslie! 

Not sure if it was you who asked before, and I just missed posting it, but I have this.


----------



## tjbaggott

I'm helping Milliepie out and am covering the beach Towel requests.  If I've missed anyone, just post again or pm me.  If you'd like the names rearranged, just let me know.





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> I'm helping Milliepie out and am covering the beach Towel requests.  If I've missed anyone, just post again or pm me.  If you'd like the names rearranged, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Thank you so much-I lOVE it!!!


----------



## Fire14

If not to much to ask WE'd love Character name tags with:
Jodi - Pluto
Danny- Grumpy or Sorecerer Mickey
Juli- Eeyore or Minnie

Any color is fine.


----------



## mmmears

*Millie* -- I am so impressed with your designs.  I looked at your photobucket album and if you have the time, could you please make the following Mickey Head nametags for me?

Mickeyisland -- Michelle
Piratemicketmapmh -- Hans
ArielMH2 -- Danielle
Donald -- Rose

It's for the Wonder April 1-4 (just in case you need that info for the design).

Thank you so very, very much!


----------



## Hypermommy

tjbaggott said:


> I'm helping Milliepie out and am covering the beach Towel requests.  If I've missed anyone, just post again or pm me.  If you'd like the names rearranged, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I just wanted to say these are phenomenal!!!!!  Do you have a blank?  I could put our names on it if you're willing to share the blank.  These are incredible!


----------



## robynchic

I'm horrible at making graphics.  Would a kind soul be willing to make a honeymoon magnet graphic for me?  Names are Robyn (me) and Kerry (him).  We're not too into the prince and princess thing, but we both love the Fab 5; our toasting flutes have Mickey and Minnie on them!


----------



## disneymomoffour

Could someone tell me how big you make your magnets? I just want to get an idea of how big most are. Also, any pics of doors decorated with them? Would love to see!


----------



## Carlav

1stime74 said:


> This is really nice, can you do one with Steve and Josie.



Hi 
I really Love this design. Can I get it with the names Carla and Mikey and maybe under the design it says under picture - 25 Magical Years - September 15, 2009.
I found the picture on post 118 


I tried requesting this last week but I think I got lost or you are so very busy making beautiful designs for everyone. 

I also like the design on post 197

Mickey and Minne with roses, could I get that one also with the following
Carla & Mikey Celebrating 25 Magical years 

Let me know if you can do it

thanks sooooo much 

Carla


----------



## Fire14

disneymomoffour said:


> Could someone tell me how big you make your magnets? I just want to get an idea of how big most are. Also, any pics of doors decorated with them? Would love to see!


 I did some at 8x10 size and some at 5x6 size. Just depended on graphic. I could choose when I went to print mine.


----------



## Fire14

Could a kind soul make me a disign for our Wedding annv.
7 years
Sailing on Magic
Danny and Juli
Sept. 26- Oct. 3rd.


----------



## disneymomoffour

Fire14 said:


> I did some at 8x10 size and some at 5x6 size. Just depended on graphic. I could choose when I went to print mine.



Thank you-I thought about doing some 8x10, but didn't know if it was too big. I'll give it a shot-thanks!


----------



## mcarr1635

tjbaggott said:


> I'm helping Milliepie out and am covering the beach Towel requests.  If I've missed anyone, just post again or pm me.  If you'd like the names rearranged, just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



These beach towels are terrific!! 

 so much 

 Marlene


----------



## Fire14

disneymomoffour said:


> Thank you-I thought about doing some 8x10, but didn't know if it was too big. I'll give it a shot-thanks!


 Just to give you an idea:
My Castaway towel one, My Chair one, a few I got from photobucket acct. I did in 8x10
Name tags someone not on this thread did for me, but sure ones from here are same I did at 5x6 but one did get done in 8x10 and both looked fine but I just personally preferred 5x6 ones.  
Mouse heads looked ok in 8x10 but I just liked look of 5x6 better. 
Names with characters in them did in both sizes both look ok. 

I have just a basic Hp all in one printer. I printed mine on everyday normal and with expection of a few they all looked great, the few that didn't I think it was low on ink issue not printer that is at fault.


----------



## disneymomoffour

Fire14 said:


> Just to give you an idea:
> My Castaway towel one, My Chair one, a few I got from photobucket acct. I did in 8x10
> Name tags someone not on this thread did for me, but sure ones from here are same I did at 5x6 but one did get done in 8x10 and both looked fine but I just personally preferred 5x6 ones.
> Mouse heads looked ok in 8x10 but I just liked look of 5x6 better.
> Names with characters in them did in both sizes both look ok.
> 
> I have just a basic Hp all in one printer. I printed mine on everyday normal and with expection of a few they all looked great, the few that didn't I think it was low on ink issue not printer that is at fault.



Sounds great-thanks!


----------



## Carlav

Hello Millie
I am trying to understand everything that is happening here.  I saw that your graphics are over PhotoBucket. I looked at all of them.. You are very creative.

I noticed the two that I was asking for is not there. SO I figured they must be retired. So I thought of trying to edit one of your samples myself and noticed when I copied to my pc the picture is quite small. Two small to be used to iron on the front of a T-shirt. Is there a way to make them bigger. Or am I not getting the process. I figured I try it myself so I would not have to bother you.
I was trying to edit the Romance one with the the three hearts, once containing the castle and the smaller one having Mickey and Minnie.

Can you shed some light on how to edit these or point me in direction.
I would really appreciate it
thanks
Carla


----------



## tjbaggott

robynchic said:


> I'm horrible at making graphics.  Would a kind soul be willing to make a honeymoon magnet graphic for me?  Names are Robyn (me) and Kerry (him).  We're not too into the prince and princess thing, but we both love the Fab 5; our toasting flutes have Mickey and Minnie on them!




Here's one for you, let me know if you'd like something different or more than this one.





[/IMG]


----------



## Mbrwr

Hello Milliepie... your work is incredible!!!!
Can you do a couple for me? 

The one with the 4 chairs... (Eric, Marina, Gabriella, Nathan) We're sailing the Wonder Sep.20th- 24th 2009

And the Mickeys ears with the pirate hat for Eric and Nathan 

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## rlreags

I am looking for something with Tigger on it.  I looked through the blanks and didn't see anything there.  Could I get one with Tigger and the name Scott?

Thank you!!


----------



## ladypirate

ladypirate said:


> Millipie - I would love an ear with a Carolina Panthers Logo on it, no date or name though.  Thanks!!
> 
> Sarah


Millipie - i am still amazed at your creativity.  It blows me away.  One last thing - i PROMISE!!! - grandma will be celebrating her birthday on the cruise, so could i get one like the one for Judy, but put Grandma in it?!  Thanks!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Princess Runner said:


> I guess before the crazinest of the holidays start I like to request the map of the 4 night Bahamian cruise that is Port Canaveral, Nassau, Castaway Cay Port Canaveral, I saw somewhere Mickey Ears Pirate (eye patch) in a Red background with the map in it.  Blessings and thank you!



I can't find the one you were looking for, but I've have this one made, will that do?  If you can let me know the post number of the one you saw, I can try and do that up for you.






[/IMG]


And for those that want a blank beach towel graphic, here you go:






[/IMG]


----------



## robynchic

tjbaggott said:


> Here's one for you, let me know if you'd like something different or more than this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much!  I saved it on my computer.  Could you make one with Lady and the Tramp, too?  If not, it's no biggie.  It's one of the movies that we both really like.


----------



## milliepie

Carlav said:


> Hello Millie
> I am trying to understand everything that is happening here.  I saw that your graphics are over PhotoBucket. I looked at all of them.. You are very creative.
> 
> I noticed the two that I was asking for is not there. SO I figured they must be retired. So I thought of trying to edit one of your samples myself and noticed when I copied to my pc the picture is quite small. Two small to be used to iron on the front of a T-shirt. Is there a way to make them bigger. Or am I not getting the process. I figured I try it myself so I would not have to bother you.
> I was trying to edit the Romance one with the the three hearts, once containing the castle and the smaller one having Mickey and Minnie.
> 
> Can you shed some light on how to edit these or point me in direction.
> I would really appreciate it
> thanks
> Carla



Hey hon, the ones that you are asking for were not mine.  I know that Rhonda had those blanks in her photobucket, the link should be on one of the first few pages.  I'm sure that if you need help, someone would be willing to help you out with those.  I however don't have those blanks.  

As far as the blanks in my photobucket, you have to make sure to click the picture to make it bigger and then again for the full size.  If you do that and then right click and save as to your computer, it should be a better quality.  

Hope that helps.  Let me know if you need further help.


----------



## tjbaggott

Fire14 said:


> If not to much to ask WE'd love Character name tags with:
> Jodi - Pluto
> Danny- Grumpy or Sorecerer Mickey
> Juli- Eeyore or Minnie
> 
> Any color is fine.



I know this isn't the type of Character name tags you wanted, but I was bored and made these up for you anyway.  If you can use them at all, go ahead.





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Carlav

Hello Millie
Thank you for replying. I realize that you did not have them.... So I tried coping some of your blanks and working with them.  Just one more question... Once you save your work can you reedit them to change wording. I tried and it does not allow me to select any part of the text I added.  I am doing the editing in Photobucket. 

My work is not as good as yours but at least I tried. The base is from you and that  is the best part. 

Thanks for all your help
Carla


----------



## tjbaggott

Fire14 said:


> Could a kind soul make me a disign for our Wedding annv.
> 7 years
> Sailing on Magic
> Danny and Juli
> Sept. 26- Oct. 3rd.



Do you like the one a few posts up with Mickey and Minnie Fine Dining?  I can personalize that one for you if you would like.


----------



## milliepie

Carlav said:


> Hello Millie
> Thank you for replying. I realize that you did not have them.... So I tried coping some of your blanks and working with them.  Just one more question... Once you save your work can you reedit them to change wording. I tried and it does not allow me to select any part of the text I added.  I am doing the editing in Photobucket.
> 
> My work is not as good as yours but at least I tried. The base is from you and that  is the best part.
> 
> Thanks for all your help
> Carla



I don't think you can.  If you are doing it in photobucket once you edit the image and save it you can't re-do it.  I believe you have to go back and start with a blank again.


----------



## milliepie

LiseG said:


> My friends Mary & Jeff are getting married on the Magic on 9-10-09. Do you have any suggestions for their door? Any wedding things They'll have her daughter Meghan and his daughter Lilly with them. You do amazing work
> 
> Lise


----------



## Hypermommy

tjbaggott said:


> And for those that want a blank beach towel graphic, here you go:



Thanks a billion!!!


----------



## milliepie

For the Carr Family.  For the name tags, did you mean the names filled with the Characters, or the actual name tags?  



 






For the Eversons



 




And the Stewarts.  I will do the name fills soon.  



 





For the Parkers..




 





Michelle, Hans, Danielle and Rose 




 

 

 





Grandma's Birthday...


----------



## milliepie

For Eric, Marina, Gabriella and Nathan..


----------



## mmmears

Millie -- thank you so much -- I love them!!!

One request, if possible, can we have the one that says "Rose" on the mickey head with Donald Duck surfing with his nephews.  If it's too much, then don't worry about it.

My family will be so surprised when I pull this stuff out of our suitcases!


----------



## milliepie

mmmears said:


> Millie -- thank you so much -- I love them!!!
> 
> One request, if possible, can we have the one that says "Rose" on the mickey head with Donald Duck surfing with his nephews.  If it's too much, then don't worry about it.
> 
> My family will be so surprised when I pull this stuff out of our suitcases!



Sure, no problem.


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Hi Leslie!
> 
> Not sure if it was you who asked before, and I just missed posting it, but I have this.



Could you do Brianna & Ethan in the cruise characters.


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> For the Carr Family.  For the name tags, did you mean the names filled with the Characters, or the actual name tags?



Good morning milliepie 

I would like the name letters filled with Cruise Characters.

Could you please switch the names on the surfboards - Marlene and Jennifer (I am the HUGE Tinkerbell fan).



 Marlene


----------



## mmmears

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.



Thanks a bunch!  She's going to LOVE it!!!


----------



## mcarr1635

mcarr1635 said:


> Good morning milliepie
> 
> I would like the name letters filled with Cruise Characters.
> 
> Could you please switch the names on the surfboards - Marlene and Jennifer (I am the HUGE Tinkerbell fan).
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene



Ok, now I am in trouble!!  When I was trying to find the Cruise Characters, I saw two more designs that I would like.
This should be all that I want (or need).  The door will be more than decorated.

The cruise characters that I would like for the names are on post #1911 (p. 128) and/or #2064 (p. 138).

Could you please make #1765 (p. 118)  bright green Tinkerbell with Marlene?
Do you have a Pluto - with the name Shannah?
And a Minnie - with name Jennifer?

Last one 
#1548 (p. 104) currently says "Welcome Aboard the Magic"
Could you please use letters like this to say LABORless MAGICal Meanderers  Sept. 5-12, 2009



 Marlene

P.S. I am going to quit looking at the posts!  There are too many that are fantastic!!
You are really talented to design all these and then share your gift with everyone 

I really appreciate you making these for my family.  
You are helping to make this cruise all the more "magic"al


----------



## mcarr1635

I have a question??  

What do I have to do to put any of these designs on a t-shirt? 

 Marlene


----------



## Mbrwr

milliepie said:


> For Eric, Marina, Gabriella and Nathan..



Milliepie THANK YOU so much!!!!!

This was too funny... I was reading the thread and saw these pictures and thought " How cool... these people have the same name as ours!!!!" LOL I guess I need some coffee!!!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> Deck chairs for Hollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deck Chairs for Carrs, I see you wanted the surfboards too, I'll do those soon.  Also the Captain Mickey?  May I ask for more details, I'm not sure which you are referring to.  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tennessee Titans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a blank no name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handy Manny Zane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida State Flag




Thanks millie they are perfect. but the Handy Manny one Can I get it just him inside the name Zane not in Mickey ears. Please


----------



## mickeyluv

Millie, may I request a design pretty please?  I know you are very busy and I'm in no hurry.  We don't sail until 10/24.  I would like to have the deck chairs and Disney Magic on the life preserver with our dates Oct. 24-31

Glen- Mickey chair
Pam- Minnie chair
Allison - ?? (she's 12 so whatever you think would be cool for a 12yo)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Princess Runner

tjbaggott said:


> I can't find the one you were looking for, but I've have this one made, will that do?  If you can let me know the post number of the one you saw, I can try and do that up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Thank you for answering so quick! the design you sent me is great I loved it and I had already placed it in my folder, the map I mentioned is in the signature of Hyppermommy post 2059, I have a map from our last DC so I wanted to keep up with the theme, and collect many, many more! blessings Elcka


----------



## tjbaggott

rlreags said:


> I am looking for something with Tigger on it.  I looked through the blanks and didn't see anything there.  Could I get one with Tigger and the name Scott?
> 
> Thank you!!



I have these two:





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## kileybeth

tjbaggott said:


> I have these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




TJ, I would love to have both of those as well!  If you get a minute our little man's name is EMORY.  thanks so much!


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi,
Where can I find a generic Happy Birthday magnet design?
I have been all over so many different threads - and posts.


----------



## ladypirate

mcarr1635 said:


> These beach towels are terrific!!
> 
> so much
> 
> Marlene


TJBaggot - I tried to save the blank beach towel one and add the names myself but i am completely a computer idiot.  COuld you please do one for us with the names Eric, Sarah, Maggie and Olivia?  And then a second one with Laurie, Donna, Hayley and Emma.  that would be awesome.  And then i will be done and on the cruise this next week and i can leave you poor ladies alone!  I swear, let me know, i will send you chocolate.  You deserve some chocolate.

On a side note, i had sent you a PM - didn't you want a postcard sent from the trip for your kid(s) for later in the year?  I can do that so let me know.

Sarah


----------



## Carlav

milliepie said:


> I don't think you can.  If you are doing it in photobucket once you edit the image and save it you can't re-do it.  I believe you have to go back and start with a blank again.


Millie
Thanks for clearing that up.. What editing software are you using??
Carla


----------



## HeatherD

mcarr1635 said:


> I have a question??
> 
> What do I have to do to put any of these designs on a t-shirt?
> 
> Marlene


Do the same thing as you would for making a magnet - getting to how you want it to look. I put mine into Publisher (personal choice for minor editing and printing).  Print it onto transfer paper (available at office stores, Wal-Mart, etc) and then iron-on.  Read your transfer paper directions carefully and test on regular paper first. Be aware of a mistake I made just yesterday - I flipped my designs (so they iron-on right side facing) and started printing. At one point, I discovered I could tell my printer that it was printing on transfers. It got "smart" on me and reversed my reversed designs!  I'm just glad I had an extra sheet....

So, test print using all the settings you'll be using on regular paper. Then, test print, if you can, onto one sacrifice sheet and even test iron it. I used a pair of DD's undies that were getting tossed anyway - kinda funny to see the DCL logo on the front and back of undies! 



mcarr1635 said:


> Hi,
> Where can I find a generic Happy Birthday magnet design?
> I have been all over so many different threads - and posts.


I found several, I thought at milliepie's photobucket - though I guess it could be from the disign thread.  I also asked Millie to do MIL's name in a birthday theme and it turned out great. Here's what I have:


----------



## mcarr1635

HeatherD said:


> Do the same thing as you would for making a magnet - getting to how you want it to look. I put mine into Publisher (personal choice for minor editing and printing).  Print it onto transfer paper (available at office stores, Wal-Mart, etc) and then iron-on.  Read your transfer paper directions carefully and test on regular paper first. Be aware of a mistake I made just yesterday - I flipped my designs (so they iron-on right side facing) and started printing. At one point, I discovered I could tell my printer that it was printing on transfers. It got "smart" on me and reversed my reversed designs!  I'm just glad I had an extra sheet....
> 
> So, test print using all the settings you'll be using on regular paper. Then, test print, if you can, onto one sacrifice sheet and even test iron it. I used a pair of DD's undies that were getting tossed anyway - kinda funny to see the DCL logo on the front and back of undies!



 Heather

I am going to give this a try 

I was all over milliepie's photobucket and could not find a blank Happy Birthday.
There are several children on our cruise that are celebrating a birthday and I wanted to try to make the cards with the names by myself.  (Since I have asked milliepie for enough already!) 

 Marlene


----------



## nenner1

milliepie said:


> I have a couple of those already, I can do the rest soon.



 You are wonderful!!!


----------



## dbug4

May I request a design?  The surfboards and the beach chairs with the names Dana, Doug, Olivia & Claire.

Also the life preserver with our sailing date Aug 30th - Sept 3rd...Templeton Family.


Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

HeatherD said:


> Do the same thing as you would for making a magnet - getting to how you want it to look. I put mine into Publisher (personal choice for minor editing and printing).  Print it onto transfer paper (available at office stores, Wal-Mart, etc) and then iron-on.  Read your transfer paper directions carefully and test on regular paper first. Be aware of a mistake I made just yesterday - I flipped my designs (so they iron-on right side facing) and started printing. At one point, I discovered I could tell my printer that it was printing on transfers. It got "smart" on me and reversed my reversed designs!  I'm just glad I had an extra sheet....
> 
> So, test print using all the settings you'll be using on regular paper. Then, test print, if you can, onto one sacrifice sheet and even test iron it. I used a pair of DD's undies that were getting tossed anyway - kinda funny to see the DCL logo on the front and back of undies!
> 
> I found several, I thought at milliepie's photobucket - though I guess it could be from the disign thread.  I also asked Millie to do MIL's name in a birthday theme and it turned out great. Here's what I have:




Yep, those are mine.     I think I might have a couple more too, I can check.


----------



## tjbaggott

mcarr1635 said:


> Hi,
> Where can I find a generic Happy Birthday magnet design?
> I have been all over so many different threads - and posts.



Here's some more:
With This





[/IMG]

You can do this





[/IMG]

And with this





[/IMG]

You can do this





[/IMG]

Here's some others, just click on the images to enlarge






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For KileyBeth, just click to enlarge





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For LadyPirate, click to enlarge





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

And thanks LadyPirate for offering to send a postcard.  I forgot to pm you back.  We've just received one for my son from another Disser, But thank you very much for the offer!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Here's some others, just click on the images to enlarge




Ah, I see you found a couple of my other ones for me.  Thanks for posting them.    How's it going with your new Photoshop program?  Getting a hang of it I see.


----------



## tjbaggott

Lady and the tramp DISNEYMOON Graphics.  I can change the frames if you'd like.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


And Hey Milliepie!  Actually, haven't been using the new photo shop one, lol, I don't have the time and patience to figure it all out yet, but I'm getting happier with my Photo Explosion program.  Just wished I could reshape fonts better, such as how words need to be curved when put in a life preserver or waving banner ect....  Photo Exlosion is limited to specific shapes and won't let you stretch them up or down ect..  Perhaps photo shop elements will do that.  I'll figure it out some day!


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do the Mickey head as a soccer ball with the name Keyleigh in it, the chairs on deck with Castaway in the back ground for the Magic 11/7/09 with names Karen, Sonya and Keyleigh and another the same date with Nick Sue and Tristan and then the Mickey Minnie with the names written in the sand of Sue and Nick???


----------



## Fire14

I so love this one. can I get one with Juli and Danny 7th wedding annv.


----------



## disneymomoffour

Milliepie-
Could you please do the castaway cay deck chairs and surf boards with these names? (We will be on the Wonder.)

Don 
Heidi
Megan
Deven
Austen
Aric

Date: Oct 18-22, 2009

I love everything you do-I just can't figure out how to do it myself! 
Thank you so much!!! 

(Posted this before-might have gotten missed. You are wonderful!!!)


----------



## jmb910

milliepie said:


> For fonts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this one using PhotoImpact.  I removed the background of the letters with the magic wand tool and then I got the pictures I wanted and placed them behind the letters so it looks like they are inside.
> In word, I haven't figured out how to move them around either.




Is it possible to get a sign made like this that says Jasmine?  That would be perfect for our daughter .  Thank you!


----------



## jmb910

milliepie said:


> So sorry!  Here is the new one.



May I also please have this one and the surfboards?

We are the Baldovinos and Waselkow Families
Cruising the Wonder
October 25-29, 2009

Jose
Jennifer
Jasmine

James
Jessica
Evan
Delilah

Thank you so much!


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> Here's some more:
> With This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I have been looking for this with chip n dale animated cruise characters.  By chance do you have the characters in png or gif format so I can add to this. I have the sign with them on there with text on it, and I'm not patient enough to try to erase the text.

Thanks a million.


----------



## robynchic

tjbaggott said:


> Lady and the tramp DISNEYMOON Graphics.  I can change the frames if you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> And Hey Milliepie!  Actually, haven't been using the new photo shop one, lol, I don't have the time and patience to figure it all out yet, but I'm getting happier with my Photo Explosion program.  Just wished I could reshape fonts better, such as how words need to be curved when put in a life preserver or waving banner ect....  Photo Exlosion is limited to specific shapes and won't let you stretch them up or down ect..  Perhaps photo shop elements will do that.  I'll figure it out some day!



You have completely made my day (which wasn't hard, given the day I had...I came home, changed into comfy clothes, and popped open a cold one)!  I love them!!


----------



## Fivepin

I'm in search of the The Magic in a png or gif format.  Anyone have one or can instruct me how to convert it to that format.  I tried right clicking and save as those formats but it's still not transparent when I paste in.


----------



## mcarr1635

Princess Runner said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the one you were looking for, but I've have this one made, will that do?  If you can let me know the post number of the one you saw, I can try and do that up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Would you have an itinerary like this for the Magic - Western Cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

Fire14, here you go! Just click to enlarge, then click on the "full size" button to get the original size





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

mcarr1635 said:


> Princess Runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Would you have an itinerary like this for the Magic - Western Cruise?
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can, can you send me the ports of call including sea days, and I'll do one up for you.  I just downloaded the POC font too, so should look even better!
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

Fivepin said:


> I'm in search of the The Magic in a png or gif format.  Anyone have one or can instruct me how to convert it to that format.  I tried right clicking and save as those formats but it's still not transparent when I paste in.



pm me what you want in png format and I'll save it in that format and send it back to you as such.


----------



## mcarr1635

tjbaggott said:


> mcarr1635 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure can, can you send me the ports of call including sea days, and I'll do one up for you.  I just downloaded the POC font too, so should look even better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat. - Board the Magic
> Sun. - Key West
> Mon. - Fun-filled day at sea
> Tues. - Grand Cayman
> Wed. - Cozumel
> Thurs. - Relax for a day at sea
> Fri. - Castaway Cay
> Sat. - Return to Port Canaveral
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Yep, those are mine.     I think I might have a couple more too, I can check.



Hi milliepie 
I was all over your photobucket link - and I could not find any of these 
I must not have been looking in the correct places.

Now if I can just figure out how to add the text I won't have to bother you so often. 
I'm working on it.  What do you use for the Disney font?  How do you curve the wording?

 Marlene


----------



## tjbaggott

mcarr1635 said:


> tjbaggott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sat. - Board the Magic
> Sun. - Key West
> Mon. - Fun-filled day at sea
> Tues. - Grand Cayman
> Wed. - Cozumel
> Thurs. - Relax for a day at sea
> Fri. - Castaway Cay
> Sat. - Return to Port Canaveral
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want your cruise dates on the itinerary?  Let me know those.
> Also I saw your post to Milliepie about the Disney font.  go to dafont.com and look up Waltograph.  Thats the name of the font you need.  Or google search "Disney Font" .  You download the font, save it to a file you choose.  Then open the file and there should be an option to "Extract all files" in that folder window when opened.  ONce you extract all files, drag and drop the font in your FONTS folder which you should be able to find by opening "computer", then open "windows" then open "fonts".
> 
> If that was the info you were looking for, I hope it's helpful. Let us know.
Click to expand...


----------



## LAWalz23

Hi Milliepie,

If possible, could you please do a few for our doors? I showed them to my niece and nephew and they loved the surfboards and the deck chairs. Thank you very much in advance if you are able to do these.

4 Surfboards:
Goofy
Tinkerbell
Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
Chip


7 Deck chairs: 
Can you please put the first three before the life preserver other 4 after 
Donald
Daisy
Mickey  
Goofy
Tinkerbell
Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
Dale



Lady and the Tramp in a heart with Happy 18th Anniversary

The backs (shawdows) of Mickey and Minnie on Castaway Cay holding hands with Happy 55th Anniversary 

Thank you very much for all you do!!


----------



## TamieH

Thanks a million!!!  You're wonderful!

The Hollar's


----------



## lucky1

Milliepie -

Me again.  Wondering if I could get the standard DCL logo you have on your photosite  th_DisneyCruiseLogo5-1  To have the Mickey head to be a brighter red, for me.


Thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

For mcarr, I found your dates.  I've given you two here, in different sizes.  Choose whichever you think is better.  Just click to enlarge and then cick again in the upper left corner for FULL size.  Let me know if you need anything changed or anything else, I'm happy to help.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

mcarr1635 said:


> Hi milliepie
> I was all over your photobucket link - and I could not find any of these
> I must not have been looking in the correct places.
> 
> Now if I can just figure out how to add the text I won't have to bother you so often.
> I'm working on it.  What do you use for the Disney font?  How do you curve the wording?
> 
> Marlene



Glad you asked this! I want to know the same thing-though I do have the waltograph font- but how do you curve the wording? I have just been using powerpoint. (Can't see how to do it in there.) Is there something different I need to use?


----------



## HeatherD

Fivepin said:


> I'm in search of the The Magic in a png or gif format.  Anyone have one or can instruct me how to convert it to that format.  I tried right clicking and save as those formats but it's still not transparent when I paste in.


It's a big picture, but here's a link to it at the Disney Corporate site. I followed a link the other day to their logos and such, but I'm still looking for it. This should do you for a bit, hopefully...
http://a.media.global.go.com/parksnews/downloads/photo_DCL_Magic.jpg


----------



## tjbaggott

disneymomoffour said:


> Glad you asked this! I want to know the same thing-though I do have the waltograph font- but how do you curve the wording? I have just been using powerpoint. (Can't see how to do it in there.) Is there something different I need to use?



To curve the font, you need a photo editing/designing program like photoshop, photoexplosion or even Microsoft word I think will do it.  You can download free trials of many of these programs.  They are usually good for 30 days which is long enough to get your graphics done for your trip.  If you get frustrated with it though, don't hesitate to ask us here to give you a hand in personalizing your graphics.


----------



## crewsin250

Thank you so much for my 2 designs I have already printed them and will go and purchase shirts tommorrow. We will be the envy of the cruise ship thanks to your great work if I can manage to get them on the shirts right.

Paul


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's a magic graphic in PNG format.  Just click to enlarge.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> To curve the font, you need a photo editing/designing program like photoshop, photoexplosion or even Microsoft word I think will do it.  You can download free trials of many of these programs.  They are usually good for 30 days which is long enough to get your graphics done for your trip.  If you get frustrated with it though, don't hesitate to ask us here to give you a hand in personalizing your graphics.



Thank you so much! I can do it in Word. Now I won't have to bother you so much! Is there a blank for the surfboard one? I would love to get that. 
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

disneymomoffour said:


> Thank you so much! I can do it in Word. Now I won't have to bother you so much! Is there a blank for the surfboard one? I would love to get that.
> Thanks!!!!!



Glad you go it worked out.  It's a good feeling when figuring out how to do something on our own!  I enjoy the graphic work, and have learned SO much more of my own program since finding this board!
Milliepie has the blank surfboards in her album.  Use the link in her posts/signiture.


----------



## mcarr1635

tjbaggott said:


> For mcarr, I found your dates.  I've given you two here, in different sizes.  Choose whichever you think is better.  Just click to enlarge and then cick again in the upper left corner for FULL size.  Let me know if you need anything changed or anything else, I'm happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



 so much!!  I can't decide which picture I want.  I think that I will just make a copy of both 

 Marlene


----------



## mcarr1635

tjbaggott said:


> mcarr1635 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also I saw your post to Milliepie about the Disney font.  go to dafont.com and look up Waltograph.  Thats the name of the font you need.  Or google search "Disney Font" .  You download the font, save it to a file you choose.  Then open the file and there should be an option to "Extract all files" in that folder window when opened.  ONce you extract all files, drag and drop the font in your FONTS folder which you should be able to find by opening "computer", then open "windows" then open "fonts".
> 
> If that was the info you were looking for, I hope it's helpful. Let us know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!!
> This sounds complicated!!
> 
> But I will give it a try tomorrow morning when my mind is a little fresher.
> 
> for all of your help and for making some graphics for me.
> You and Milliepie are wonderful and are helping to make this a very special "Magic"al cruise for my family.
> 
> Marlene
Click to expand...


----------



## moonvxn

Hi there everyone!!  I didn't discover this posting until earlier in the week...which I might add has been terrible for sleep!!!    I've been up every night till at least 2am doing magnets...and my husband totally thinks I've lost my mind.  So we leave on Friday for the cruise and if someone could do this for me...or send me the blanks I can add the lettering...I just can't for the life of me figure out how to do the surfboards.

Chesha on the Tink surfboard, 
Rick on Chip,
and in between us-

Cloe on the Ariel/Sebastian one, 
and Massimo on Mickey (if his name is too long u can use Moose).

with Disney Wonder August 23-27 2009 in the sand- no picture of the boat please.

Can you do this for me? I know it's really last minute, I really appreciate it!!! You can email it to me at moonvxn@aol.com, or pm it to me, or post it here

Pretty Please help!!!!
Again thank you thank you thank you!!!  

Oh also  ...I thought of a cute idea for the extra spaces I have on the magnetic sheets...  You know those magnetic sets of words that you can buy to put on the fridge to make sentences?  well I thought it would be fun for my kiddos to have words to play with ...or we can leave messages on the door to each other or our friends etc...so I picked a font i liked and have been fitting in words in the extra spaces.  
__________________


----------



## milliepie

moonvxn said:


> Hi there everyone!!  I didn't discover this posting until earlier in the week...which I might add has been terrible for sleep!!!    I've been up every night till at least 2am doing magnets...and my husband totally thinks I've lost my mind.  So we leave on Friday for the cruise and if someone could do this for me...or send me the blanks I can add the lettering...I just can't for the life of me figure out how to do the surfboards.
> 
> Chesha on the Tink surfboard,
> Rick on Chip,
> and in between us-
> 
> Cloe on the Ariel/Sebastian one,
> and Massimo on Mickey (if his name is too long u can use Moose).
> 
> with Disney Wonder August 23-27 2009 in the sand- no picture of the boat please.
> 
> Can you do this for me? I know it's really last minute, I really appreciate it!!! You can email it to me at moonvxn@aol.com, or pm it to me, or post it here
> 
> Pretty Please help!!!!
> Again thank you thank you thank you!!!
> 
> Oh also  ...I thought of a cute idea for the extra spaces I have on the magnetic sheets...  You know those magnetic sets of words that you can buy to put on the fridge to make sentences?  well I thought it would be fun for my kiddos to have words to play with ...or we can leave messages on the door to each other or our friends etc...so I picked a font i liked and have been fitting in words in the extra spaces.
> __________________



I think you sent me a pm right?  I'm sorry I didn't have a chance to get to any personalizing today, busy day.  It's difficult for me to freely change the surfboards around, but to remove the pic of the ship out of this one is not doable for me.  Since you need this in such a short time, this is the best I am able to do for you.  Usually re-designing something takes time.  Here are your surfboards.


----------



## moonvxn

Oh wow!!!  Thank you so much!!!!!  I am so sorry for the short notice-  you are amazing!!!  that looks awesome 

how do you make the surfboards?  i tried for days to figure it out  before I broke down and asked you to make it.  

and again...I'm up till almost 4 doing stuff...ugh.  but I have some killer magnets, and I just finished the t shirts...only a 1 more day till we leave and a few more days till our first cruise!!!  yay!!!

Thank you so much again Milliepie I really really appreciate it.


----------



## lilmouse97

Does someone on this thread do the nametags? I thought I saw red ones with Captain Mickey but can't remember where. Thanks for any help.


----------



## ScotnSteph

Can anyone help me out with personalizing deck chairs for me? 

My daughter and I are cruising to celebrate her sweet 16 birthday. Is it possible to get two chairs with female characters? Minnie, Daisy and Tink are her favorites. Our names are Stephanie and Mariah (DD). We are sailing the Wonder on Sept. 6th. Can't wait!

Thanks!

*Update:* I found some blanks (thanks Rhonda) and made them myself! They are too cute!


----------



## milliepie

moonvxn said:


> Oh wow!!!  Thank you so much!!!!!  I am so sorry for the short notice-  you are amazing!!!  that looks awesome
> 
> how do you make the surfboards?  i tried for days to figure it out  before I broke down and asked you to make it.
> 
> and again...I'm up till almost 4 doing stuff...ugh.  but I have some killer magnets, and I just finished the t shirts...only a 1 more day till we leave and a few more days till our first cruise!!!  yay!!!
> 
> Thank you so much again Milliepie I really really appreciate it.



For the surfboards I found some plain boards doing a google search.  From there, I removed all of the color from them so they were blank.  Then I colored them all in a solid color.  From there I drew the lines, made the little decorations and colored them in according to the character I was making it for.   I made these when I used photoshop as a free trial, so I had them saved in layers, but when that expired I forgot to save it to the program I use now in layers.  

I'm always glad to help out and I hope you have a wonderful time on your cruise!


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

milliepie said:


> Hi Leslie!
> 
> Not sure if it was you who asked before, and I just missed posting it, but I have this.


Yes Millie it was me who asked before and I could not find the post.

Thank you so much for sharing your talents with us.

The design is great!!

Leslie


----------



## PrincessYessenia

disneycrazzzy said:


> After final payment on our cruises in August, I was inspired to expand on my nautical letters that I posted several years ago.  I built a set of disney-themed letters.  These letters are a collection of clip art that I found on various sites on the internet that I compiled in powerpoint by adding shapes and the letters.  I'll email the powerpoint  to you if you PM me.  The power point will also have the mickey ears I also created as well as the nautical letters.
> 
> I had to really stretch to find a character for X (XR from Buzz Lightyear Star Command) and Y (Yzma from The Emperor's New Groove).  Here are some examples of how they can be used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the nautical letters:


Would you happen to have an X in the character letters?  DBF's name is Xavier!  I can't think of a character who's name begins with X but I THINK there is one!  If not, oh well.  Thanks.


----------



## milliepie

Character name tags for Juli, Jodi and Danny


----------



## tjbaggott

lilmouse97 said:


> Does someone on this thread do the nametags? I thought I saw red ones with Captain Mickey but can't remember where. Thanks for any help.




I have those ones.  Would like a blank or would you like it personalized?

The red ones have Captain Mickey on the ships wheel and the caption says "Welcome Aboard".  The bottm has  the ships name.
I also do the cruise ship CM name tages.


----------



## Hypermommy

tjbaggott said:


> I have those ones.  Would like a blank or would you like it personalized?
> 
> The red ones have Captain Mickey on the ships wheel and the caption says "Welcome Aboard".  The bottm has  the ships name.
> I also do the cruise ship CM name tages.



Could I get blanks of both of those, please?  And if you have an old one laying around one with any name on it just so I can see how the lettering should look.  I'd REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## CastawayChar

Milliepie........I have printed all my designs and I'm ready to go.   One last thing before we leave on Sunday.    Do you have anything for "Happy Anniversary"?  It doesn't need to be personalized but if you have time it is Tom & Charlette.  Thanks!


----------



## mcarr1635

Good afternoon milliepie 
I know that you are probably getting bombarded with requests!!
I didn't know if maybe my request got lost in the shuffle - so I am sending it to you again.

I would like the name letters filled with Cruise Characters.
*Marlene, Brian, Jennifer, Shannah*

The cruise characters that I would like for the names are on post #1911 (p. 128) and/or #2064 (p. 138).

Could you please switch the names on the surfboards - Marlene and Jennifer (I am the HUGE Tinkerbell fan).

Ok, now I am in trouble!! When I was trying to find the Cruise Characters, I saw two more designs that I would like.
This should be all that I want (or need). The door will be more than decorated.

Could you please make #1765 (p. 118) bright green Tinkerbell with Marlene?
Do you have a Pluto - with the name Shannah?
And a Minnie - with name Jennifer?

Last one 
#1548 (p. 104) currently says "Welcome Aboard the Magic"
Could you please use letters like this to say LABORless MAGICal Meanderers Sept. 5-12, 2009



 Marlene

P.S. I am going to quit looking at the posts! There are too many that are fantastic!!
You are really talented to design all these and then share your gift with everyone. 

I really appreciate you making these for my family. 
You are helping to make this cruise all the more "magic"al  

P.P.S. When I get back from this cruise (and I have more time to figure out the graphics and how to add the names), I am going to take the time to learn how to make some of these and maybe I can help you with your heavy request load.


----------



## tjbaggott

PrincessYessenia said:


> Would you happen to have an X in the character letters?  DBF's name is Xavier!  I can't think of a character who's name begins with X but I THINK there is one!  If not, oh well.  Thanks.




Xerxes from Disney's Aladdin!  Here's a photo of him (the man is Exerxes)






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

CastawayChar said:


> Milliepie........I have printed all my designs and I'm ready to go.   One last thing before we leave on Sunday.    Do you have anything for "Happy Anniversary"?  It doesn't need to be personalized but if you have time it is Tom & Charlette.  Thanks!



I'm not Milliepie, but I've worked on these for you.  Just click it to enlarge, then click on Full size in the upper left corner to get it full sized.





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gamomof2

Can I ask what fonts are used mostly?  I have downloaded the Caribbean and Walt font but I've seen others used here.  I would like to know some of the fonts used on the chairs and surf boards.  Thanks.


----------



## tjbaggott

LAWalz23 said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> If possible, could you please do a few for our doors? I showed them to my niece and nephew and they loved the surfboards and the deck chairs. Thank you very much in advance if you are able to do these.
> 
> 4 Surfboards:
> Goofy
> Tinkerbell
> Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
> Chip
> 
> 
> 7 Deck chairs:
> Can you please put the first three before the life preserver other 4 after
> Donald
> Daisy
> Mickey
> Goofy
> Tinkerbell
> Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
> Dale
> 
> 
> 
> Lady and the Tramp in a heart with Happy 18th Anniversary
> 
> The backs (shawdows) of Mickey and Minnie on Castaway Cay holding hands with Happy 55th Anniversary
> 
> Thank you very much for all you do!!



I'm not Milliepie, but is this the Lady and the Tramp one you wanted?
Just click on it to enlarge, then click in the upper left corner to get full size.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mbrwr

Ok... here I go to try to explain what it's clear in my mind...  

Does anybody know those BIG letters where you can see through and the cruise ship is behind them (or through them)? 
I REALLY wanted one that said "Brewer Family"  Can anybody help??? 

Thanks a lot!!!!
Marina


----------



## tjbaggott

gamomof2 said:


> Can I ask what fonts are used mostly?  I have downloaded the Caribbean and Walt font but I've seen others used here.  I would like to know some of the fonts used on the chairs and surf boards.  Thanks.



I use several fonts.  Some of the names are:
Mickey
Minnie
Powerpuff
Pieces of Eight
Wacky Action BTN Wavy
Type upright BT
Tropical Script
Jasmine
Cinderella
Sylph
Started by a mouse
Pretoria
and Freebooter Script to name a few! LOL
Search for those names at dafont.com


----------



## Mbrwr

Mbrwr said:


> Ok... here I go to try to explain what it's clear in my mind...
> 
> Does anybody know those BIG letters where you can see through and the cruise ship is behind them (or through them)?
> I REALLY wanted one that said "Brewer Family"  Can anybody help???
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!!
> Marina



This is what I'm talking about... 






Can anyone do a "Brewer Family" using these letters? 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Thanks so much TJ, you are such a HUGE help!   

I haven't had much time to get any done lately, so thanks to everyone else waiting for something for being so patient!  

Another great site for fonts http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/

Not all of them are free, but it gives you an idea of what there is.  

For the free ones there is a blue box, top right of the page last link Freeware disney fonts.  


I also use Fairy Dust (tink surfboard font), Cheri, Mickey Ears, Star Jedi.  There's also more, but I can't remember all of them off of the top of my head.


----------



## gamomof2

this is my feeble attempt at text with graphics.


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Thanks so much TJ, you are such a HUGE help!
> 
> I haven't had much time to get any done lately, so thanks to everyone else waiting for something for being so patient!
> 
> Another great site for fonts http://mickeyavenue.com/fonts/disney-fonts-list/
> 
> Not all of them are free, but it gives you an idea of what there is.
> 
> For the free ones there is a blue box, top right of the page last link Freeware disney fonts.
> 
> 
> I also use Fairy Dust (tink surfboard font), Cheri, Mickey Ears, Star Jedi.  There's also more, but I can't remember all of them off of the top of my head.


i would be very interested as well as to where this font can be found and/or the name of it.  I looked on the link but couldn't find it... I really don't need to be still looking on this...we leave tomorrow!


----------



## milliepie

Mikey and Carla Anniversary..








Flag Circles and Mickey ears..



 

 

 

 




 





Deck Chairs and Surfboards for Don, Heidi, Austen ect..



 






Brewer Family...









Brian...


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> i would be very interested as well as to where this font can be found and/or the name of it.  I looked on the link but couldn't find it... I really don't need to be still looking on this...we leave tomorrow!



Hi there,

Exaclty which font were you looking for, so I can try to provide a direct link to it?  If you try to describe it, maybe I can help..


Hey Ursula!  That is a great try!  Which program did you use?  You got the ship right in the center.


----------



## mmmears

Millie --  Could you please make me a Mickey/Minnie Lifesaver Magnet Graphic (where Mickey & Minnie have the snorkel gear on)?  I'd like it to say "The Jacobsens", Disney Wonder, 2010.  The dates are 4/1-4/4 if you need to include that, too.

I've been trying to "edit" some of my own on Photobucket, but with this one I can't get the curving letters (or the Disney font) to work on there.  And I've been struggling with Word, too (using a Mac, but I dont have Photoshop).

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## nenner1

milliepie said:


> Flag Circles and Mickey ears..




Millipie, you are the awesomest! 

Thank you SO MUCH!


----------



## jmb910

Hello, Milliepie!

My request is a few pages back, so I wanted to try reposting it .

May I please have the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background?

We have seven people (two families):

My family is Jose (DH), Jennifer (Me), and our 16 month old daughter Jasmine.

Then our friends are traveling with us:
James (DH), Jessica (DW), Evan (DS), and Delilah (DD).

May we also have the same names on surborads?  I have no preference for which name goes on which board or deck chair.

We are on the Wonder from October 25-29, 2009.

I also saw that you had written "Crystal" using Princess Jasmine letters.  Is it possible to get that made with the name Jasmine?

Thank you so much for your help!  You are wonderful .

Jennifer


----------



## milliepie

jmb910 said:


> Hello, Milliepie!
> 
> My request is a few pages back, so I wanted to try reposting it .
> 
> May I please have the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background?
> 
> We have seven people (two families):
> 
> My family is Jose (DH), Jennifer (Me), and our 16 month old daughter Jasmine.
> 
> Then our friends are traveling with us:
> James (DH), Jessica (DW), Evan (DS), and Delilah (DD).
> 
> May we also have the same names on surborads?  I have no preference for which name goes on which board or deck chair.
> 
> We are on the Wonder from October 25-29, 2009.
> 
> I also saw that you had written "Crystal" using Princess Jasmine letters.  Is it possible to get that made with the name Jasmine?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!  You are wonderful .
> 
> Jennifer



Sorry, must have missed it!  I'll get it done for you.


----------



## milliepie

For Stephanie and Mariah, deck chairs.. 






By milliesky at 2009-08-21


----------



## milliepie

mcarr1635 said:


> Good afternoon milliepie
> I know that you are probably getting bombarded with requests!!
> I didn't know if maybe my request got lost in the shuffle - so I am sending it to you again.
> 
> I would like the name letters filled with Cruise Characters.
> *Marlene, Brian, Jennifer, Shannah*
> 
> The cruise characters that I would like for the names are on post #1911 (p. 128) and/or #2064 (p. 138).
> 
> Could you please switch the names on the surfboards - Marlene and Jennifer (I am the HUGE Tinkerbell fan).
> 
> Ok, now I am in trouble!! When I was trying to find the Cruise Characters, I saw two more designs that I would like.
> This should be all that I want (or need). The door will be more than decorated.
> 
> Could you please make #1765 (p. 118) bright green Tinkerbell with Marlene?
> Do you have a Pluto - with the name Shannah?
> And a Minnie - with name Jennifer?
> 
> Last one
> #1548 (p. 104) currently says "Welcome Aboard the Magic"
> Could you please use letters like this to say LABORless MAGICal Meanderers Sept. 5-12, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene
> 
> P.S. I am going to quit looking at the posts! There are too many that are fantastic!!
> You are really talented to design all these and then share your gift with everyone.
> 
> I really appreciate you making these for my family.
> You are helping to make this cruise all the more "magic"al
> 
> P.P.S. When I get back from this cruise (and I have more time to figure out the graphics and how to add the names), I am going to take the time to learn how to make some of these and maybe I can help you with your heavy request load.





Thanks for the offer, that is very kind of you.  

We're picking up our DS from camp today, so I'll work on everything tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## CastawayChar

tjbaggott said:


> I'm not Milliepie, but I've worked on these for you.  Just click it to enlarge, then click on Full size in the upper left corner to get it full sized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you soooooo much.   They are perfect!


----------



## ladypirate

Mbrwr said:


> This is what I'm talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone do a "Brewer Family" using these letters?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!


Millipie - this is the font.  I would love this is in "Our Wonder Cruise"  something like that... Like i need one more magnet!  I would love to know how to do this myself, i just dont have much ability...


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do the Mickey head as a soccer ball with the name Keyleigh in it, the chairs on deck with Castaway in the back ground for the Magic 11/7/09 with names Karen, Sonya and Keyleigh and another the same date with Nick Sue and Tristan and then the Mickey Minnie with the names written in the sand of Sue and Nick???

Maybe surf boards for all??


----------



## Mbrwr

gamomof2 said:


> this is my feeble attempt at text with graphics.



thank you!!!!


----------



## Mbrwr

Thank you so much Millie!!!!


----------



## Bujarski3

If possible, could I please have the Mickey Head with Phinneas, Ferb, and Agent P for Nathan?

Thank you!!


----------



## ladypirate

Milliepie - i found one of my 2 daughters names in your photobucket (Olivia with the princesses inside the letters).  I printed one of those up and now Maggie would like one with her name with the fairies in it. (I tried to attach the sameple of "Lily" from your Names thread on your photobucket...

We leave in the morning.  Can there be a rush job on it?  If not, it can be some pixie dust for when she returns Thursday night!

Thanks!


----------



## LAWalz23

tjbaggott said:


> I'm not Milliepie, but is this the Lady and the Tramp one you wanted?
> Just click on it to enlarge, then click in the upper left corner to get full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you so much!!!! My niece is going to be thrilled as she wanted it for her parents!!!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Thanks you Milliepie for the surfboards and the deck chairs--they are great!  I still need to make them into magnets--my goal for the weekend!!  When you get a chance, can you please make the name-fills for:

The Eversons:
Butch
Paige
Jared
Zachary

and The Stewarts:
Freida
Jess

I would really appreciate if you made the 'Cruising the Wonder', 'Welcome Aboard' or some other center-piece for the door and then I can put our names all around it.

We like all the Disney characters--especially the ones where the characters are sitting above or even below the letters.

tgbaggott:

Is it possible to get a Castaway Cay Beachtowels picture?  Please make one for:

The Stewarts:  Jess and Freida

and the Eversons:  Butch, Paige, Jared, and Zachary

Our cruise dates are December 23-27, 2009 on the Wonder.


Thank you--everyone really appreciates what you do for us!


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Milliepie - i found one of my 2 daughters names in your photobucket (Olivia with the princesses inside the letters).  I printed one of those up and now Maggie would like one with her name with the fairies in it. (I tried to attach the sameple of "Lily" from your Names thread on your photobucket...
> 
> We leave in the morning.  Can there be a rush job on it?  If not, it can be some pixie dust for when she returns Thursday night!
> 
> Thanks!




I have a Maggie with an Ariel fill.  Here is the fairies fill.


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> Millipie - this is the font.  I would love this is in "Our Wonder Cruise"  something like that... Like i need one more magnet!  I would love to know how to do this myself, i just dont have much ability...




Oh, that is not a font you can download.  It's something you have to make.  









			
				NCDisneyfam said:
			
		

> I would really appreciate if you made the 'Cruising the Wonder', 'Welcome Aboard' or some other center-piece for the door and then I can put our names all around it.
> 
> We like all the Disney characters--especially the ones where the characters are sitting above or even below the letters.
> 
> tgbaggott:
> 
> Is it possible to get a Castaway Cay Beachtowels picture? Please make one for:
> 
> The Stewarts: Jess and Freida
> 
> and the Eversons: Butch, Paige, Jared, and Zachary
> 
> Our cruise dates are December 23-27, 2009 on the Wonder.
> 
> 
> Thank you--everyone really appreciates what you do for us!



I have Welcome aboard the Magic and Welcome aboard the Wonder  text graphics in my photobucket, in the cruise folder.  You can save them to your computer from there.    I can work on the rest as time permits.  I will have them to you by your cruise.


----------



## mcarr1635

TJ,
I just wanted to say  for all of your help with cruise magnet graphics.
I think that I (and probably everyone else) is asking milliepie because that is the name we see with the posts.
But I realize that you are doing a lot of the work too.  again!! 

I have a question??  I went to your (and milliepie's) photobucket pages.
Is there a way to change the writing (names) that you have in one of your posted graphics?

I went to edit and text and I don't see where I can change your wording - just add a new text. 

 Marlene


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Thanks, Milliepie!

By the way, how can I tell when something is made?  I am new to Disboards--do I just check this post everyday to find it?  I am afraid I might miss it and then it will disappear!  The ones you made are already gone from just a few days ago due to photobucket exceeding the bandwidth!


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> I have a Maggie with an Ariel fill.  Here is the fairies fill.


You are so great!  it is awesome.  I am going to surprise her with it in the morning... a little pixie dust to start her trip!!


----------



## milliepie

NCDisneyfam said:


> Thanks, Milliepie!
> 
> By the way, how can I tell when something is made?  I am new to Disboards--do I just check this post everyday to find it?  I am afraid I might miss it and then it will disappear!  The ones you made are already gone from just a few days ago due to photobucket exceeding the bandwidth!




Even when the photobucket exceeds bandwidth the image is still in photobucket.  You just have to go there directly.  I have all of my stuff organized (sort of) by type.  Cruise, names ect.  I post all of the completed requests here too.   Just yesterday however my account got too full!  I can't upload anymore pics, so I'm using imageshack to post anything new.  I'm in the process of re-organizing everything and will delete all filled requests from my photobucket soon, so if anyone has anything pending or did not save their designs please do so now before they go bye bye.  I'll keep them on my hard drive for a bit longer just in case, but I'll probably remove those too.  

Just to clarify, I always post completed requests here, sorry you might have to look through a few pages to find them, but it's a whole lot easier than pm'ing or emailing everyone individually.


----------



## lucky1

Milliepie - you might have missed my request from an eariler post on the thread, but with your DCL logo
th_DisneyCruiseLogo5-1... Could you make the mickey head a brighter red?

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

lucky1 said:


> Milliepie - you might have missed my request from an eariler post on the thread, but with your DCL logo
> th_DisneyCruiseLogo5-1... Could you make the mickey head a brighter red?
> 
> Thanks




Sorry about that.  Here you go.


----------



## lucky1

Thank you Milliepie!!!


----------



## Carlav

Millie
Thank you for creating the anniversary picture for me.... I just found it.. It does look better than the one I tried to do.  You are the best.

Carla


----------



## justhat

I didn't read through all the pages, but I'm wondering if anyone has any good sayings to write on a pirate themed magnet for pirate night.  It's one with the ship and Pirate Mickey and friends and I'm looking for something catchy to write on there but can't seem to think of a thing.  Thanks!


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Brian...



This Brian is perfect 



 Marlene


----------



## LAWalz23

Hi Millie,

Sorry this a repeat of post 2102 but I didn't realize we are leaving this Wed am when I showed my niece and nephew your work two days ago. If you can do it it would be much appreciated but we understand if you can't.

If possible, could you please do a few for our doors? I showed them to my niece and nephew and they loved the surfboards and the deck chairs. Thank you very much in advance if you are able to do these.

4 Surfboards:
Goofy
Tinkerbell
Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
Chip


7 Deck chairs: 
Can you please put the first three before the life preserver other 4 after 
Donald
Daisy
Mickey 
Goofy
Tinkerbell
Ariel or Dalamation with red collar
Dale

The backs (shawdows) of Mickey and Minnie on Castaway Cay holding hands with Happy 55th Anniversary 

Thank you very much for all you do!! 
__________________


----------



## miker1251

Bujarski3 said:


> If possible, could I please have the Mickey Head with Phinneas, Ferb, and Agent P for Nathan?
> 
> Thank you!!



Here is my attempt.

Mike


----------



## milliepie

I switched Marlene to tink.    And Mickey Heads for Marlene, Shannah and Jennifer..




 

 

 




Surfboards for Jose and families..  And Jasmines name




 

 





The Jacobsens Life preserver








I just saw the cute one Miker did for Nathan, but i already did this too, so now you have two!


----------



## mmmears

Millie -- thank you so much for the life preserver!  It's just what I wanted!!!


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> pm me what you want in png format and I'll save it in that format and send it back to you as such.





tjbaggott said:


> Here's a magic graphic in PNG format.  Just click to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Thank you so much.  I didn't get a chance to PM you because I have been taking caring one of my boys who is just now getting over the stomach flu.  This one will work.


----------



## Fivepin

HeatherD said:


> It's a big picture, but here's a link to it at the Disney Corporate site. I followed a link the other day to their logos and such, but I'm still looking for it. This should do you for a bit, hopefully...
> http://a.media.global.go.com/parksnews/downloads/photo_DCL_Magic.jpg



Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Bujarski3

Miker,
Thank you for the Phineas and Ferb Mickey Head.


----------



## Squirrley

Milliepie

Could you please do my names in the Cruise Characters
I need:
Shirley
Melvin
Joe
Stephanie

Could you do Brianna in Tinkerbell characters
Ethan in Cars characters

You do great work, I wish I was that talented.


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> I switched Marlene to tink.    And Mickey Heads for Marlene, Shannah and Jennifer..
> QUOTE]
> 
> milliepie
> 
> These are adorable!!
> 
> Marlene


----------



## Fire14

Millie and tjb. I believe all my designs are picked up and on my computer so clear mine away from your accounts.


----------



## Flora Fan

milliepie said:


> Milliepie...this is so beautiful.  Would you be able to do this one for us?
> Joe and Cindy - date is:  July 27  (no year is needed...we'll make the onlookers do the math.  LOL)
> 
> I would greatly appreciate it.  My photoshop won't let me type text and I'd really love to have a magnet for our 25th.


----------



## queenof2princesses

will someone pleeeeeaaase post the 2009 with the 0 below to make it a mickey? I have tried to make one and look for one, but I am in a time crunch and trying to finish my iron-ons for my FE's

TIA


----------



## Bujarski3

> I just saw the cute one Miker did for Nathan, but i already did this too, so now you have two!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## CrystalS

Would it be possible to get the following names in the DCL name tags, with "1st Trip" along the bottom of the tags?

Aaron
Crystal
Jacob
Darcy
Nick

Thanks so much!


----------



## lilmouse97

tjbaggott said:


> I have those ones.  Would like a blank or would you like it personalized?
> 
> The red ones have Captain Mickey on the ships wheel and the caption says "Welcome Aboard".  The bottm has  the ships name.
> I also do the cruise ship CM name tages.



We would love the Captain Mickey ones personalized, 
Eric
Jessica
Nykolas

We are on the Magic on 8/29

Thank you so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Fire14 said:


> Millie and tjb. I believe all my designs are picked up and on my computer so clear mine away from your accounts.




Thank you!  



*LAWalz23*,  I'm sorry I will be unable to get the surfboards and deck chairs to you in the time you need.  For something like that it takes a bit of time.  
Unfortunately I will be out of town for a few days, so I won't be able to help.  

I do have this though.  Again, I'm so very sorry.  






I have this one, which is close to what you need,  but I will be unable to personalize it.  Maybe someone else might be able to help if this is what you can use.


----------



## milliepie

queenof2princesses said:


> will someone pleeeeeaaase post the 2009 with the 0 below to make it a mickey? I have tried to make one and look for one, but I am in a time crunch and trying to finish my iron-ons for my FE's
> 
> TIA


----------



## milliepie

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can you do the Mickey head as a soccer ball with the name Keyleigh in it, the chairs on deck with Castaway in the back ground for the Magic 11/7/09 with names Karen, Sonya and Keyleigh and another the same date with Nick Sue and Tristan and then the Mickey Minnie with the names written in the sand of Sue and Nick???
> 
> Maybe surf boards for all??




Here is what I can get done for now.  When I get back, if you still need the rest, I can do them then.  Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

For Jose, Jennifer, Jasmine ect..  








Jennifer with a Mickey Minnie Fill.


----------



## LAWalz23

milliepie said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *LAWalz23*,  I'm sorry I will be unable to get the surfboards and deck chairs to you in the time you need.  For something like that it takes a bit of time.
> Unfortunately I will be out of town for a few days, so I won't be able to help.
> 
> I do have this though.  Again, I'm so very sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this one, which is close to what you need,  but I will be unable to personalize it.  Maybe someone else might be able to help if this is what you can use.



Thanks, Millie!! These are great!! I am sorry that the request was so late!!


----------



## tjbaggott

*Lawalz23*  I can do up deck chairs for you, but only using a template I already have or one of Millie's.  Did you want me to personalize them for you?  Is so I will have that posted for you later tonight.   I'll even try to work on some Surfboards, can't promise as I've not done those before, but had been practicing using my program.  I've got the gist of it now, just have to find more patients and will give it a try for you.  Out for the day now, so will get all this done this evening.  Happy to do it.


----------



## LAWalz23

tjbaggott said:


> *Lawalz23*  I can do up deck chairs for you, but only using a template I already have or one of Millie's.  Did you want me to personalize them for you?  Is so I will have that posted for you later tonight.   I'll even try to work on some Surfboards, can't promise as I've not done those before, but had been practicing using my program.  I've got the gist of it now, just have to find more patients and will give it a try for you.  Out for the day now, so will get all this done this evening.  Happy to do it.



Thank you for your offer, TJ! We don't do personalization (my bil is a detective and doesn't think it is safe). My niece, nephew and I would really appreciate it!! I was late in showing them the designs and didn't think they would like them so much. Thanks again for your help, it is very much appreciated!!


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie, you did the Brian filled with Goofy cruise letters (too cute ), but I did not see Marlene, Jennifer or Shannah?

Can you please do Marlene with Tinkerbell characters
Shannah with Pluto characters
Jennifer with general cruise characters

Last one 
*LABORless MAGICal Meanderers, Sept. 5-12, 2009 *in the same design letters as "Welcome Aboard the Magic" (post #1548)



I really appreciate you making these for my family. 
You are helping to make this cruise all the more "magic"al


----------



## mcarr1635

Can someone possibly make me a Mickey Head or some Cruise design with this in the center 9-9-09'ers?

We have 9 nine year olds sailing on the Disney Magic from Sept. 5 - Sept. 12, which includes 9-9-09 


 Marlene

P.S. I saw some really cute numbers with the Disney Cruise characters inside, but I can't figure out how to put them together.


----------



## CrystalS

I'm making my family shirts for our Cruise/WDW trip coming up in Sept.

I have Disigns for the fronts of the shirts
(each says "1st Trip 2009" with different Characters)
but I'd like to have our names on the backs 

Could someone please make me the following in block letter style with DCL "WONDER" ship showing through them:

Aaron
The Dad

Crystal
The Mom

Darcy
The Grandma

Nick
The Uncle

Jacob
It's All About Me


Thank you!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Lawalz23

Here's the deck chairs, will try the surfboards but that one isn't looking too promising right now.






[/IMG]


----------



## Pooh667

tjbaggott said:


> For Lawalz23
> 
> Here's the deck chairs, will try the surfboards but that one isn't looking too promising right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thanks so much!!! It is beautiful!!! If it isn't too hard to do could you place the Mickey chair after the Donald and Daisy. Thank you for trying the surfboards, it is much appreciated!!


----------



## LAWalz23

Pooh667 said:


> Thanks so much!!! It is beautiful!!! If it isn't too hard to do could you place the Mickey chair after the Donald and Daisy. Thank you for trying the surfboards, it is much appreciated!!



TJ, this is my sister's screen name, she was logged in on my computer!! Yjanks again for your help and efforts!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

LAWalz23 said:


> TJ, this is my sister's screen name, she was logged in on my computer!! Yjanks again for your help and efforts!!!



Here is the one with the Daisy and Donald before Mickey.  Hope you like it.  I know you dont' want names on it, but would you like "Cruisin' The Magic" or Wonder And your cruise dates on it, in the Disney Font?






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

CrystalS said:


> I'm making my family shirts for our Cruise/WDW trip coming up in Sept.
> 
> I have Disigns for the fronts of the shirts
> (each says "1st Trip 2009" with different Characters)
> but I'd like to have our names on the backs
> 
> Could someone please make me the following in block letter style with DCL "WONDER" ship showing through them:
> 
> Aaron
> The Dad
> 
> Crystal
> The Mom
> 
> Darcy
> The Grandma
> 
> Nick
> The Uncle
> 
> Jacob
> It's All About Me
> 
> 
> Thank you!



As Milliepie is away or going away for a bit, I can try and give you a hand with these.   Below is how I can do it.  Let me know if you like the names done like that, and if so, I'll do the rest.  I can change the colour of the Font so if you'd like specific colours for specific people, I can do it.






[/IMG]


----------



## jmb910

milliepie said:


> For Jose, Jennifer, Jasmine ect..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennifer with a Mickey Minnie Fill.



Milliepie, thank you SOOOO much!  These turned out so great.  Thank you for the surfboards and Jasmine sign, also.  I can't wait to hang them on our door!

That is so crazy at your choices for the deck chairs.  Evan LOVES Cars, and I didn't even make a request for that.  You guessed right .

Thanks again!

Jennifer


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Jennifer with a Mickey Minnie Fill.



This is terrific!!  Jennifer will love it


----------



## LAWalz23

tjbaggott said:


> Here is the one with the Daisy and Donald before Mickey.  Hope you like it.  I know you dont' want names on it, but would you like "Cruisin' The Magic" or Wonder And your cruise dates on it, in the Disney Font?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Hi TJ, I love it!!!! I am sorry to ask but could you please swap Donald and Daisy and yes if you could put "Cruisin' The Magic" on. Thank you very much for your help!! I really apreciate it!!!


----------



## TLHB70

Hey wonderful DISigners!   I was wondering if I could ask you for some help.  I have no artistic skills at all so I am at a loss of what to do.  
My DD is celebrating her birthday on our upcoming cruise.  I would like to hang a sign on our stateroom door for her birthday.  I asked her what she would like on the sign.  I have shown her several of the DISigns that have posted here.  She likes Tinkerbell.  She said maybe a sign kind of like the photopass does at Magic Kingdom, with TinkerBell in the corner with her wand, with pixie dust coming out over the writing.   That is the only description I have been able to get from her.  
I would like the sign to say:
Happy Birthday Caitlin
September 8, 2009

or

Happy Magical Birthday Caitlin
September 8, 2009

or
something like that.  Like I said, I am not creative at all.  
We will love anything that you are willing to share!  
Thank you so much!


----------



## Carlav

Hello Again

Can I get someone to create me two name tags that i can use for either magnet or front of a tee shirt with the names
Carla
Mikey

Do you have ones that say  Walt Disney World not ones with Cruise line.

thanks so much

Carla


----------



## mmmears

tjbaggott -- if possible, could you please personalize a magnet graphic for me?

The one I would like was on the photobucket site -- name:4deckccmmdp and I like it just the way it is.  It has 4 chairs and CC in the background.  The chairs are Mickey, Minnie, Daisy, and Princess (I think).

I would love it to say : First Family Cruise, Disney Wonder, April, 2010 or something like that.

For names, in order: Hans, Michelle, Rose, Danielle

Thank you very, very much!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

Hello!  I saw about 3 months ago a design for the 6 princesses with their signatures alongside each.  I was wondering if you have anything like that with either the characters from Toy Story or Cars?  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

For MMMEARS





[/IMG]

For Carlav





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

For Lawalz23





[/IMG]


----------



## rlreags

Could I get the minnie mouse on the inner tube with the dolphins with the name Renee?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Carlav

Thank you so much for getting them done so fast. Now I can work on my surprise shirts for my trip in 2 weeks.  You are all the best. Thanks so much ..... Carla


----------



## jessie6376

I know milliepie is on vacation but will post and hope she sees it later.
Millie if I could get the mickey ears with the red bandana with Minnie mouse on the side with the name Kenzie in it and on with Mackenzie in it. And also she asked me to see if you would do both her names with the mickey and friends in it and around it please.


----------



## LAWalz23

tjbaggott said:


> For MMMEARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Carlav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> For Lawalz23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much. TJ!!!!! What a wonderful surprise the deck chairs will be for my sis and parents!!!  My niece and nephew will love them also, they were so excited that you did them for us!!! Thanks again for all your hard work!!!


----------



## mmmears

*tjbaggott* -- thank you so much for the deck chairs.  It was very kind of you to personalize them for me.  I think it will look fantastic on our door!


----------



## tjbaggott

Posting a few filled Requests here.  Although Milie is on Holiday, I can help some of you with requests.  There are certain ones that only Millie has the expertise for and I've yet to learn for, but many we both do.  Have fun with these!  If anyone wants changes, just ask.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

And here samples I created for a couple of people who requested it.  I would love to make another for anyone who would like one.  For the Collage, You can either pm me photos you want in it, or that combined with online ones I can find of places you'll be visiting or have visited on your cruise.  As these ones take some time, I would need advance notice to fill any requested.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## TLHB70

tjbaggott, thank you so much for your quick reply!

I hate to ask for a change since you did such a great job.  If possible, though, could you please take the 8th out of the Happy Birthday line; just leave the 8th on the smaller date at the bottom (September 8, 2009).  Also, birthday is somehow typed twice - after Magical and before Caitlin.  Is it possible to delete one of those?
That will be wonderful!!!!!!!   Thank you so very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

TLHB70 said:


> tjbaggott, thank you so much for your quick reply!
> 
> I hate to ask for a change since you did such a great job.  If possible, though, could you please take the 8th out of the Happy Birthday line; just leave the 8th on the smaller date at the bottom (September 8, 2009).  Also, birthday is somehow typed twice - after Magical and before Caitlin.  Is it possible to delete one of those?
> That will be wonderful!!!!!!!   Thank you so very much!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL, can you tell it was aftermidnight when I made this one?  Guess I was more tired than I thought I was.  I will get that fixed for you. and will repost it in the same post above, (the current one will change to the corrected one).  Check for it later this afternoon, maybe earlier.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]




May I please have this DISign with the names Yessenia & Xavier, and the dates December 3-6...we will be sailing on the Wonder, if you could add that...if not it wont hurt my feelings!    Also, could I please have the Flying Dutchman/Castaway Cay background?  I wasn't sure if you could add it to the one with only 2 chairs, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

TIA


----------



## PrincessYessenia

milliepie said:


> Tim and Mary


I ABSOLUTELY LLOOVVEE THIS!

May I please have this with Disney Wonder, the names Yessenia & Xavier the dates December 3-6, 2009?  Thanks if you can!


----------



## lilmouse97

I have the Mouse ears to print out but I am wondering what the dimensions are supposed to be. Anyone know? I thought I had read somewhere it was 4 1/2" across the ear but just want to be sure.  

TIA


----------



## HeatherD

lilmouse97 said:


> I have the Mouse ears to print out but I am wondering what the dimensions are supposed to be. Anyone know? I thought I had read somewhere it was 4 1/2" across the ear but just want to be sure.
> 
> TIA


Yes, my ears (my MICKEY ears) are about 4 1/2". I can't remember off the top of my head, but most recommend you print up a circle that's either 7 or 7 1/2" to test it before putting it to magnet paper.


----------



## tjbaggott

I'm not as talented as Milliepie on disigns like this where some parts of one picture show through parts of another.  I used my cloning program to make this one.  Hope you like it.





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

HeatherD said:


> Yes, my ears (my MICKEY ears) are about 4 1/2". I can't remember off the top of my head, but most recommend you print up a circle that's either 7 or 7 1/2" to test it before putting it to magnet paper.



Yes, 7 1/2 inch diameter is the size of the circle on the door with the stateroom number.  And the pp was correct with the 4 1/2" in width for each ear.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## lilmouse97

I have the Mouse ears to print out but I am wondering what the dimensions are supposed to be. Anyone know? I thought I had read somewhere it was 4 1/2" across the ear but just want to be sure.  

TIA


----------



## Hypermommy

Oh, that looks great!!!!!  

I have the background sunset or at least I saw a link to it somewhere.  But how do you do the reflection of names on the water?  Is that a tool that I would have in Photoshop?  It looks great!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Hypermommy said:


> Oh, that looks great!!!!!
> 
> I have the background sunset or at least I saw a link to it somewhere.  But how do you do the reflection of names on the water?  Is that a tool that I would have in Photoshop?  It looks great!!!



It's done with a texting tool, you should have it any graphics/photo editing program.  What you do is use a lighter colored font first off, then flip it vertically then use a transparency tool to lighten it transparently.  Does that make sense?  I actually didn't know how to do it myself till today.  This is one of Milliepie's talents.  I'm learning as I go, and love it!  So it was fun to work on this one today, and it turns out it was actually quite easy to do!
Good luck.


----------



## Hypermommy

tjbaggott said:


> It's done with a texting tool, you should have it any graphics/photo editing program.  What you do is use a lighter colored font first off, then flip it vertically then use a transparency tool to lighten it transparently.  Does that make sense?  I actually didn't know how to do it myself till today.  This is one of Milliepie's talents.  I'm learning as I go, and love it!  So it was fun to work on this one today, and it turns out it was actually quite easy to do!
> Good luck.



Yeah, I think I understand.  I'll have to give it a try.  If it comes out any good I'll post it.  Thanks!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Does anyone know if there is a Mickey head like the one in post #2210 but with a Pirate Tink?? 
If so can I get one with Robin and one with Kelli?
Thanks!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

PurdyBertnie said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Mickey head like the one in post #2210 but with a Pirate Tink??
> If so can I get one with Robin and one with Kelli?
> Thanks!!!




Just click on the images to enlarge, it will take you to my photo bucket account, once there, click in the upper left corner to get the full size graphic.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Thanks so much they are gonna LOVE those!!!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Absolutely stunning!  Thank you, tjbaggott!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

Does anyone know if there is a design like the one on post #834, but with characters from Cars or Toy Story instead of princesses?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Does anyone know if there's someone who designs, makes, and sells these??  Or if there's a thread about that?  (I couldn't read Allllll the pages of this, lol)  I'm in Kuwait and won't get home until Right before our cruise...and I don't think this is something I can get my husband to do...or something my mom will want to figure out.


----------



## lilmouse97

tjbaggott I wasn't sure if you saw this already. We sure do appreciate your work.  This was for the red captain Mickey tags.



lilmouse97 said:


> We would love the Captain Mickey ones personalized,
> Eric
> Jessica
> Nykolas
> 
> We are on the Magic on 8/29
> 
> Thank you so much!!


----------



## TLHB70

tjbaggott said:


> LOL, can you tell it was aftermidnight when I made this one?  Guess I was more tired than I thought I was.  I will get that fixed for you. and will repost it in the same post above, (the current one will change to the corrected one).  Check for it later this afternoon, maybe earlier.



Thank you SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   It is perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
DD will be so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

lilmouse97 said:


> tjbaggott I wasn't sure if you saw this already. We sure do appreciate your work.  This was for the red captain Mickey tags.




Sorry, yes I did miss that one.  Here you:  Just click to enlarge then click again to get full size,






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

tinkerbelle21 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a design like the one on post #834, but with characters from Cars or Toy Story instead of princesses?
> 
> Thanks!



I've not seen one, but I'm working on making a FAB 5 one now, and will search for signatures for toy story and or Cars and try and do one up for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## Momtotwogirls

TJ- When you have time, can you help me with making shirts for my family.  We are looking for minnie pirate and a mickey pirate like this one:






We would like for Minnie these names:

Chylynn
Rebecca
Emily
Laura

And for the Mickey, these names:

Dave
Peter 
Ralph

I know Millie is away, so if you are too crazy, no problem.  The cruise is not until the end of September.

Thanks!!


----------



## tinkerbelle21

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



This one is awesome!  I will definitely make this one!  Let us all know if you find Cars or Toy Story.  Thank you sooooooo much!


----------



## milliepie

I'm home!    Hope all is well with everyone!  

I've got a couple of names here.  

Handy Manny for ZANE..










Marlene and Shannah (Finally)  Sorry for the wait!  
















I have a DVC/CC club mickey head..









I will work on the rest of the name fills as time permits!  Gotta unpack!


----------



## Hypermommy

I just had to say I LOVE! the name with Tink in it.  Now I'm stuck.... I don't know if I want my family's t-shirts to have the nametag in it that Tom did for me or if I want to spell out their character's names with the character.  

Oh, decisions... decisions.

Guess I'll just have to go with two shirts for everyone!


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

Hypermommy said:


> I just had to say I LOVE! the name with Tink in it.  Now I'm stuck.... I don't know if I want my family's t-shirts to have the nametag in it that Tom did for me or if I want to spell out their character's names with the character.
> 
> Oh, decisions... decisions.
> 
> Guess I'll just have to go with two shirts for everyone!



Aren't all the designs beautiful, it's so hard to just choose one.  You'll have to make shirts for everyday!  It becomes an obsession.  Beware.   Remember you can also make magnets with these. 
-Virginia


----------



## Hypermommy

mommyarewegoingback said:


> Aren't all the designs beautiful, it's so hard to just choose one.  You'll have to make shirts for everyday!  It becomes an obsession.  Beware.   Remember you can also make magnets with these.



Tshirts, magnets, price of the cruise.... I'm gonna have to get another job just to support my Disney habit.  Wonder if crack would be cheaper?  But not near as much fun!!!!


----------



## seashell724

Millepie

I tried PM-ing you but your mailbox is full!


I know you must be very busy and I am in no hurry.
If you have time I would like to request some of your design requests. If you can do them please let me know if you would post them in the cruise magent graphic area or just want to email.
Here I go!

1.Below pic w/ Bergen Family Feb. 27-March 6 2010 in the left hand ocean part

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...e/?action=view&current=EasternCaribbeanMH.png

2.  Below pic saying Bergen Family, Eastern Caribbean Cruise, Feb. 27-March 6 2010
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=DisneyMagicwlogoborder.jpg

3. I like this pic but instead of the pirates of the car. logo in the bottom right hand corner could we have: Bergen Family   

http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/...ise/?action=view&current=pirateslairmagic.jpg

4.  Could I have Bergen Family on top and Feb. 27-March 6  2010 on bottom?
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/.../?action=view&current=MickeyLifepreserver.png

Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## LuvDCL13

And here samples I created for a couple of people who requested it.  I would love to make another for anyone who would like one.  For the Collage, You can either pm me photos you want in it, or that combined with online ones I can find of places you'll be visiting or have visited on your cruise.  As these ones take some time, I would need advance notice to fill any requested


TJBAGGOTT - Would you have time to make some magnets for me??  I'm traveling with a big group (14 rooms) and not sure if I want to do all the same or mix it up.  There's so many to choose from it's hard to decide.  I'll wait for your reply before I send the details.


----------



## tjbaggott

LuvDCL13 said:


> And here samples I created for a couple of people who requested it.  I would love to make another for anyone who would like one.  For the Collage, You can either pm me photos you want in it, or that combined with online ones I can find of places you'll be visiting or have visited on your cruise.  As these ones take some time, I would need advance notice to fill any requested
> 
> 
> TJBAGGOTT - Would you have time to make some magnets for me??  I'm traveling with a big group (14 rooms) and not sure if I want to do all the same or mix it up.  There's so many to choose from it's hard to decide.  I'll wait for your reply before I send the details.



Very much willing to help, just let me know which disigns you would like or have me create.  Millie is excellent too, so I can almost guarantee that whatever I cannot do, she CAN!


----------



## tjbaggott

For MOMTOTWOGIRLS If you need any changes, let me know.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Momtotwogirls

TJ= Thank you so much!  Everything looks great!!!  Thank you!!


----------



## gamomof2

Millie - love the mickey ear DVC/CC graphic.  thanks for the help.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

milliepie said:


> I have a DVC/CC club mickey head..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will work on the rest of the name fills as time permits!  Gotta unpack!



MILLIEPIE!!!  These are just fantastic.  I was wondering if you could make me 2 character names...Xavier with Mufasa and Yessenia with Princess Aurora, if not, the Princesses will do fine.  Also, with the Mickey Head could you please make one with DVC Member and Castaway Club on the other, and Disney Wonder instead of Magic?  If this is too much just let me know.  TIA if you can!


----------



## uncw89

Millie, I love the DVC/CC one.  I could've used it last week!  Oh well, yet another excuse to go on another cruise!  I'm planning on 2011, if I can wait that long!


----------



## seashell724

I can't find the right user name of the person who does the below graphics. Could anyone help me? I am looking for them to be personanlized as shown below. (I looked through this whole thread and their photobucket account but the username doesn't work on here.) 

1. I am looking for a Magic Eastern Itinerary from Feb. 27-March 1 (with Mickey dressed as a pirate and the background is a treasure map)

2. The below picture with Reynold and Nikki Feb. 27-March 1 2010
http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s...nt=Xavier2.jpg

3. The below picture saying "Bergen Family"

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s...momoffour2.jpg


----------



## tjbaggott

seashell724 said:


> I can't find the right user name of the person who does the below graphics. Could anyone help me? I am looking for them to be personanlized as shown below. (I looked through this whole thread and their photobucket account but the username doesn't work on here.)
> 
> 1. I am looking for a Magic Eastern Itinerary from Feb. 27-March 1 (with Mickey dressed as a pirate and the background is a treasure map)
> 
> 2. The below picture with Reynold and Nikki Feb. 27-March 1 2010
> http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s...nt=Xavier2.jpg
> 
> 3. The below picture saying "Bergen Family"
> 
> http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s...momoffour2.jpg



Thats my photo album and I'd be happy to fill all 3 requests for you.  Sorry it's been frustrating for you.  My photo album is under a different name than my screen name here.  But have a few questions first.  Regarding your sailing dates, Feb 27th to March 1st is just a two day cruise (if debarking on March 1st).  I don't know that the magic does 2 day cruises.  Can you check the dates, perhaps it's just a typo.
The graphic you want entitled "Bergen Family", can you describe it for me, as I'm not seeing the title as indicated above, in my album.  You can also copy the Image code of the graphic in my photo album and then copy and paste that into a post here using the box entitled "insert image" at the top in where you write your message.  I'll start working on the first two for you.


----------



## seashell724

Hi TJ...no worries, I was confused and just crosseyed from all the reading I had done.

OOPS! My bad. 
I am on the cruise from Feb. 27-March 6 !

The third graphic...eeks, I can't remember. Can you PM me your full photobucket address please? The links aren't working for me right now.

Thanks!


----------



## mcarr1635

home milliepie 

I hope that you had a nice trip 

This Tinkerbell and Pluto are fantastic!!   
 so very much!! 

We leave in 8 days, 14 hours 

If they were giving awards for door designs, our door would be way up on the list - thanks to you and TJ. 

If I am reading your signature correctly - you are leaving on your first cruise in three months?
You have been making all of these wonderful designs for everyone else - and now you will get to make some for yourself. 

Thank you again for everything!!


----------



## milliepie

mcarr1635 said:


> home milliepie
> 
> I hope that you had a nice trip
> 
> This Tinkerbell and Pluto are fantastic!!
> so very much!!
> 
> We leave in 8 days, 14 hours
> 
> If they were giving awards for door designs, our door would be way up on the list - thanks to you and TJ.
> 
> If I am reading your signature correctly - you are leaving on your first cruise in three months?
> You have been making all of these wonderful designs for everyone else - and now you will get to make some for yourself.
> 
> Thank you again for everything!!



Thank you, our trip was Fabulous!  Yes, our very first cruise is coming up.  I have a few designs made up for ourselves, but I'm going to have to get on the ball soon and get everything ready soon, time is going by so fast.  

You know, I did this last night and forgot to post it.  Have a great night.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Seashell  I think these are two that you wanted.  Let me know if you remember what the 3rd one was.  Glad to help.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## mcarr1635

*Fantastic!!!*

 

My fellow cruisers will love it!


----------



## mcarr1635

Oops 
Double post!


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> Thank you, our trip was Fabulous!  Yes, our very first cruise is coming up.  I have a few designs made up for ourselves, but I'm going to have to get on the ball soon and get everything ready soon, time is going by so fast.



Where are you going on your first cruise?   

 Marlene


----------



## seashell724

THANK YOU TJ!!!!

I really can't remember. If I do I'll let you know!

They look perfect.


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi seashell724 

I see that you found TJ 

 Marlene


----------



## seashell724

Haha! I found it. 
It is this: 



I just wanted it to say Bergen Family

I hope this works!


----------



## milliepie

mcarr1635 said:


> Where are you going on your first cruise?
> 
> Marlene



We're starting out with a 3 day and then a Visit to the World.  We are hoping we get to go more often when the Wonder comes to the West coast..


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Welcome back Millie!  Was it a relaxing getaway you just got back from?
You will be sailing soon after we do!  I should get working on my own magnets too.  The kids keep changing their minds on what they would like, so I'm not showing them anymore!!!!


----------



## milliepie

Thanks TJ, it was a really nice time!  We went to Disneyland to celebrate my DS's 7th birthday.  It was our last time there for a while, so we did everything!  We were chosen as the "magical family of the day" and got an upgrade on our room and some extra goodies.  It was fun!  

You're going around Halloween time right?  Are you doing any halloween designs?  I bet you and your family are getting so excited!  I know we are.


----------



## cquick

THIS IS GREAT!  BUT i THINK WE ARE GOING ON THE WONDER. Could you make one with the 
Wonder instead of Magic?    Please?   


milliepie said:


> I'm home!  Hope all is well with everyone!
> I have a DVC/CC club mickey head..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will work on the rest of the name fills as time permits! Gotta unpack!


----------



## milliepie

But of course!


----------



## PrincessYessenia

milliepie said:


> But of course!




Milliepie, could you make me this one, just remove the member "cruise" and just leave the DVC Member Logo, please? And TIA.


----------



## milliepie

Sure, no problem.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Thanks TJ, it was a really nice time!  We went to Disneyland to celebrate my DS's 7th birthday.  It was our last time there for a while, so we did everything!  We were chosen as the "magical family of the day" and got an upgrade on our room and some extra goodies.  It was fun!
> 
> You're going around Halloween time right?  Are you doing any halloween designs?  I bet you and your family are getting so excited!  I know we are.



Magical Family of the DAy!  How Secial that Was!  Yes we are going to Disney World for Halloween, then the Cruise on NOV. 1st.  I"m not making magnets for Disney World and don't see the point of Halloween ones on the cruise, since it's after Halloween.  But I might use a Halloween disign for T-shirts for the Daytime in MK, then we'll wear our Pirate Costumes for the party that evening.  Getting excited?  I think I'm the one the MOST excited other than my 6 year old.  Last night I was on my way out the door with my DS16 to get Schwarma'a for dinner and my 6 year old came running wondering why I was leaving.   I told him, jokingly that other DS and I were driving to Disney World Now, and we'd tell him all about it when we get back, and that we'll still take him for Halloween.  His mouth fell open, he looked at me wondering weather or not he should believe me.  THen DH came out to see what DS6 was doing.  WELL, Dalring son starting to cry and told his daddy we were leaving for Disney World without him.  DH assured him I was joking.  I'm bad, I know LOL LOL.
I have FE gifts in a travel suitcase (the start of my collection anyways), Pirate costume accessories stashed on top of that travel case.  I'm SO anxious to start packing, do you think now is too soon? LOL


----------



## seashell724

THANKS TJ! IT looks awesome!




tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Thank you millie!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Magical Family of the DAy!  How Secial that Was!  Yes we are going to Disney World for Halloween, then the Cruise on NOV. 1st.  I"m not making magnets for Disney World and don't see the point of Halloween ones on the cruise, since it's after Halloween.  But I might use a Halloween disign for T-shirts for the Daytime in MK, then we'll wear our Pirate Costumes for the party that evening.  Getting excited?  I think I'm the one the MOST excited other than my 6 year old.  Last night I was on my way out the door with my DS16 to get Schwarma'a for dinner and my 6 year old came running wondering why I was leaving.   I told him, jokingly that other DS and I were driving to Disney World Now, and we'd tell him all about it when we get back, and that we'll still take him for Halloween.  His mouth fell open, he looked at me wondering weather or not he should believe me.  THen DH came out to see what DS6 was doing.  WELL, Dalring son starting to cry and told his daddy we were leaving for Disney World without him.  DH assured him I was joking.  I'm bad, I know LOL LOL.
> I have FE gifts in a travel suitcase (the start of my collection anyways), Pirate costume accessories stashed on top of that travel case.  I'm SO anxious to start packing, do you think now is too soon? LOL




You're too funny!  You know, I'm not the one to ask if it's too soon to start packing, I'm doing the same thing!  LOL  Isn't it fun to tease the kids?  Of course everyone else thinks we're big ol' meanies.


----------



## milliepie

PrincessYessenia said:


> Thank you millie!



You're welcome!  Hey, We're on the same cruise!


----------



## Momtotwogirls

Milliepie and TJ- You can clear out any pictures you did for me through photobucket since I have them all saved to my computer and printed into magnets now.  I really appreciate all of the EXTRA you have done for my family!!


----------



## gamomof2

milliepie said:


> Sure, no problem.



I didn't even notice the "Member Cruise" on there.  So can I get an altered one for the Magic also?  Thanks.

Oh and did I notice that you posted the altered Wonder image at 4 in the morning !!!
Goodness girl.


----------



## jessie6376

tjbaggott said:


> For MOMTOTWOGIRLS If you need any changes, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




Can I get the mickey swinging on the rope with sword with the name dallas on it please


----------



## kpadalik

Milliepie,

Can I get a George with pirate stuff in the letters and a Kristin with Tinkerbell?  I'm sure there will be more that I find   Thank you again!!!


----------



## milliepie

gamomof2 said:


> I didn't even notice the "Member Cruise" on there.  So can I get an altered one for the Magic also?  Thanks.
> 
> Oh and did I notice that you posted the altered Wonder image at 4 in the morning !!!
> Goodness girl.



Sometimes I wake up and just can't get back to sleep.  My DH wonders how I go all day without needing a nap.


----------



## Squirrley

Milliepie
you might have missed my early message, so I would like to ask again .
Could you please do my names in the Cruise Characters
I need:
Shirley
Melvin
Joe
Stephanie

Could you do Brianna in Tinkerbell characters
Ethan in Cars characters

You do great work, I wish I was that talented.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

MILLIEPIE!!!   I was wondering if you could make me 2 character names...Xavier with Mufasa and Yessenia with Princess Aurora, if not, the Princesses will do fine.  Sorry if I'm asking for too much!  I wish I could make my own DISigns, but I just can't, unfortunately   TIA if you can! 

Can't wait for the DIS meet on our cruise!   So excited!


----------



## tink too

Milliepie - I've just saved a copy of the Mouse Ears / DVC / Castaway Club design for our next cruise!  Thank you for sharing your talents with us all.


----------



## tjbaggott

jessie6376 said:


> Can I get the mickey swinging on the rope with sword with the name dallas on it please



I'm off to work for the day and will post this graphic this evening for you.  Watch for it after dinner.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Does anyone have any graphics of Mickey playing football that can easily be colored orange and blue?  I'm having a really tough time trying to color a page


----------



## CrystalS

Can anyone do character names that coordinate for a mother and son?
The son is 20yrs so nothing babyish....
(I was thinking Mrs.Pots and Chip, but chip might be to "young" for him)

Names:

Darcy
Nick


Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

Howdy,
As a DCL addict, I was thrilled to see the official Keel Laying ceremony for the new Disney Dream over at Meyer Werft.  One of the coolest things I saw was the official script that the Imaginers have designed for the new ship.  So I tried to pull a few images out of the U-Tube video and some of the press release photographs and put together a few ideas to commemorate the official beginning of the build.  Its just a little something that those folks who are impatiently waiting for the new ship to arrive.

I know the talented folks around here can do better work, but I wanted to toss the idea out there and see where it takes everyone.  Feel free to use these any way you wish and keep on creating those fabulous images that just keep on showing up here.

(Click to enlarge)


----------



## mmmears

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> Howdy,
> As a DCL addict, I was thrilled to see the official Keel Laying ceremony for the new Disney Dream over at Meyer Werft.  One of the coolest things I saw was the official script that the Imaginers have designed for the new ship.  So I tried to pull a few images out of the U-Tube video and some of the press release photographs and put together a few ideas to commemorate the official beginning of the build.  Its just a little something that those folks who are impatiently waiting for the new ship to arrive.
> 
> I know the talented folks around here can do better work, but I wanted to toss the idea out there and see where it takes everyone.  Feel free to use these any way you wish and keep on creating those fabulous images that just keep on showing up here.
> 
> (Click to enlarge)



I think these look great!!!  You did a wonderful job!!!  Thanks for showing us and sharing!


----------



## gamomof2

Cool "Dream" images.  


Milliepie - great new DVC ears.  Love it.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

I was wondering how long it would be before someone came up with some magnets for the Dream ship lol 

by the way any magnets that were made for me can be deleted from your photobuckets, I really should stop coming to this thread so early I am going to have way too many magnets for our door lol thanks for all your hard work and designs!!!


----------



## WDdaughter

MilliePie,

Could I please trouble you to make a door magnet for me.  My brother, sister and I are taking our first vacation together alone as adults.  We are taking a 3 day Wonder from Oct. 29/09 - Nov. 1/09. Names are Lori, John and Lianne.  Make whatever you feel like, I'd just like to surprise them as neither of them have ever been on a cruise before and this will be my 6th with Disney.

Thanks in advance.

Lori


----------



## sftnslky

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



*I  love this design. Could you PLEASE make one that says "Bryant" family? Thank you in advance *


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Milliepie
Could I get the tinkerbell that says "Firefighter's Flame" with Kelli my aunt will love that!!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Tikihula

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Hi there!  This is such an elegant yet fun design.  Could I please get one of these with the names Steve, Bev, Julie on it - one name per line?  
Thank you so much.  I love this design!


----------



## lck33

Hi.  I was hoping to get the beach chairs one with four beach chairs for t-shirts.  The names on the chairs will be Jerry, Elsie, Taylor (girl) and Tadeus (boy).  So maybe Mickey, Minnie, Tink, and Donald.   And along the bottom "Cruising the Magic 2009"

Thank you so much in advance. 

Elsie


----------



## ambria193

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



Hi:
Can you make for my family one
The Mercado's Family 
thank you very much!!!


----------



## ambria193

jessie6376 said:


> Can I get the mickey swinging on the rope with sword with the name dallas on it please


Hi loved this dissing can is possible make Ramon,Mickey, Beda minnie ,Nataly Minnie  thank you always


----------



## milliepie

Here are some names for Butch, Paige, Jared, Zachary, Jess, Freida, Ethan and Brianna..  



 

 






 

 






 





Here are a couple of easy to make blue and Orange football Mickeys Yessenia.  One is already there.    I'll work on more soon...


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi milliepie 
Can you please make one more graphic for me? 
It is the life preserver (like the SS Member Cruise), but I would like "WELCOME HOME" across the top and "MEMBERS" across the bottom, with the DVC logo in the center.


----------



## sftnslky

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



*THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!  YOU ROCK!!*


----------



## milliepie

For the Bergen Family..



 







 






And a DVC Life preserver Welcome Home


----------



## ncdebe

But here is where I am confused (and obviously challenged) 

Where do you get these images? 
What software are you using to put on the text? 
HOW big are these coming out ~ I can't seem to get anything bigger than 4 x6 to print.

HELP ~ so so so challenged!!!

THANKS


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TJ, I think you should start packing now!  After all, I've started gathering for our Dec. cruise.

Millie, I'm glad you had a great time, I hear being the first magical family is really fun!


----------



## seashell724

Thank you Millepie! I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## jordak

Is this thread mainly for posting work to share or can i post some stuff i recently made for our up coming cruise just for show? I can gladly repost them without text if anybody wants to use them. Maybe fill requests if time permits as well.


----------



## mcarr1635

milliepie said:


> And a DVC Life preserver Welcome Home



  milliepie

This is fantastic!!  

You are a peach!! 

  Marlene


----------



## tjbaggott

Pirate Mickey and Minnie requests filled below.  Hope they are all the correct ones.  Just click on them to enlarge, then click again to get the full size.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

ncdebe said:


> But here is where I am confused (and obviously challenged)
> 
> Where do you get these images?
> What software are you using to put on the text?
> HOW big are these coming out ~ I can't seem to get anything bigger than 4 x6 to print.
> 
> HELP ~ so so so challenged!!!
> 
> THANKS




Some images come blank from other Disers, Some we make up ourselves using bits and pieces of clip art found online, and some are simply found online by doing various searches.
Various programs are used, such as Microsoft Word, photo shop, photo shop elements, photo explosion ect...
To change the size and have it come out right, for me anyways, I need to use the photo/image editing program I use to make up the graphics.  I can change the size in my photo explosion program to fit on a sheet of
 8.5" by 11", any way I want it.
There are many photo editing programs you can download for a free trial period from online, such as Microsoft word, photoshop, and oh, just thought of another program called GIMP.  (I've never yet been able to figure out gimp though, but I'm short on patience for programs that don't really come with instructions, LOL).
Hope this info is helpful to you.


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Is this thread mainly for posting work to share or can i post some stuff i recently made for our up coming cruise just for show? I can gladly repost them without text if anybody wants to use them. Maybe fill requests if time permits as well.



I for one would love to see what you've created, so go ahead and post it here.  Don't be surprised though if you end up getting requests for you to make some for others.  If you don't want to do that, then just send along blanks if you'd like and either people can do it themselves or others can do it up for them.  Thanks so much for offering to share your creations!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I for one would love to see what you've created, so go ahead and post it here.  Don't be surprised though if you end up getting requests for you to make some for others.  If you don't want to do that, then just send along blanks if you'd like and either people can do it themselves or others can do it up for them.  Thanks so much for offering to share your creations!



ok, awesome. I will load a bunch up to photobucket and then start posting. Lot of license plate themed stuff i got carried away with soon as i had a template made and some other stuff that might work.


----------



## MAGICX2

Has any one seen (or done) an anniversary or adults only magnet?

DH and I are sailing on the 9/12 Magic to Tortola sailing for our 10th Anniversary (on 9/11).  Would like to have some really cute magents to put on our door. I have never done a door magnet before. Any input or creative donations are welcome!


----------



## tjbaggott

MAGICX2 said:


> Has any one seen (or done) an anniversary or adults only magnet?
> 
> DH and I are sailing on the 9/12 Magic to Tortola sailing for our 10th Anniversary (on 9/11).  Would like to have some really cute magents to put on our door. I have never done a door magnet before. Any input or creative donations are welcome!



Milliepie has some great ones in her photobucket album, Here is the link:
http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/
Check out the Love and Romance section.


----------



## kritter

Anyone know where I can find the design of Mickey drawing in the sand and it says Dream'in of Castaway Cay!!


----------



## uncw89

kritter said:


> Anyone know where I can find the design of Mickey drawing in the sand and it says Dream'in of Castaway Cay!!



Is that the one Jen had the cards of?


----------



## MAGICX2

How do I go about asking someone to personalize a design for me? Thanks!


----------



## Grandma4ever

MAGICX2 said:


> How do I go about asking someone to personalize a design for me? Thanks!



If you have an idea of what you want, just ask.  If someone on the thread has the design or feels they can create it they well.  I am not one who can help you but there are several on this thread that are very talented.  Welcome to this thread


----------



## kpadalik

Can I get a couple of names with the characters in the letters?

George with pirate stuff
Kristin with Tink 

Thanks so much!


----------



## MAGICX2

Here is my info:
Me--Katrina
DH--Jason

10th Anniversary on 9/11/09.
First trip no kids.
Sailing on the Magic on 9/12/09 with stops in St. Thomas, Tortola, and Castaway Cay.
My favorite color is lime green, DH is blue.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jordak

If these are to big, let me know and i will post thumbnails on the next set


----------



## jordak

Few more


----------



## Squirrley

tjbaggott said:


> Some images come blank from other Disers, Some we make up ourselves using bits and pieces of clip art found online, and some are simply found online by doing various searches.
> Various programs are used, such as Microsoft Word, photo shop, photo shop elements, photo explosion ect...
> To change the size and have it come out right, for me anyways, I need to use the photo/image editing program I use to make up the graphics.  I can change the size in my photo explosion program to fit on a sheet of
> 8.5" by 11", any way I want it.
> There are many photo editing programs you can download for a free trial period from online, such as Microsoft word, photoshop, and oh, just thought of another program called GIMP.  (I've never yet been able to figure out gimp though, but I'm short on patience for programs that don't really come with instructions, LOL).
> Hope this info is helpful to you.




What Font type do you use for the Names with characters in them?


----------



## Squirrley

Do you have a blank of the Winnie pooh plate with all the characters having a tug a war?
Love that plate.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Do you have a blank of the Winnie pooh plate with all the characters having a tug a war?
> Love that plate.



Here you go


----------



## Squirrley

jordak

Thanks, that was fast. My daughter is going to love this.
You must be a morning person like me.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak
> 
> Thanks, that was fast. My daughter is going to love this.
> You must be a morning person like me.



No problem. Glad to share.


----------



## ambria193

tjbaggott said:


> Pirate Mickey and Minnie requests filled below.  Hope they are all the correct ones.  Just click on them to enlarge, then click again to get the full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you very much !!!!!    I


----------



## Grandma4ever

OMG those plates are to die for.  They are just awesome thank you for sharing.  It will not be long before I have to begin to plan for our next cruise.  Lois


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Jordak

Plates look great.   Is it possible to get a few of them blank?   I would like Donald, Tink, and Monsters Inc.

Thanks,


----------



## jordak

Pumba's Dad said:


> Jordak
> 
> Plates look great.   Is it possible to get a few of them blank?   I would like Donald, Tink, and Monsters Inc.
> 
> Thanks,



Here ya go. Believe these are the ones you want. If not, let me know.


----------



## Pumba's Dad

Thank you..


----------



## tamis

tjbaggott said:


> Pirate Mickey and Minnie requests filled below.  Hope they are all the correct ones.  Just click on them to enlarge, then click again to get the full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]




These are so great looking!  If you have time could you make me one that says "The Scott Family" and then the 5 individual heads with the following names:
Kevin ( Pirate Mickey)
Tami (Pirate Minnie)
Kyler (Pirate Mickey0
Jordan (Pirate Mickey)
Caleb (pirate Mickey)

Thanks!


----------



## kritter

Anyone have the graphic of Mickey Drawing in the sand and the saying Dream'in of Castaway Cay?? Thanks, in advance!!


----------



## tjbaggott

MAGICX2 said:


> Here is my info:
> Me--Katrina
> DH--Jason
> 
> 10th Anniversary on 9/11/09.
> First trip no kids.
> Sailing on the Magic on 9/12/09 with stops in St. Thomas, Tortola, and Castaway Cay.
> My favorite color is lime green, DH is blue.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I did these ones up for you, if you see anything else you would like let me know or Millie.  Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again to get the full size.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For TAMIS  Just click to enlarge then click again to get the full size.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Squirrley said:


> What Font type do you use for the Names with characters in them?



Millie is an expert at doing the names this way.  I used to be able to do it with Micorsoft Word, but it was a trial program and my time ran out.  The fonts I found best for putting pictures inside of were "COASTER" and "MICKEY".  Both of these are a black outline font with white inside.  Coaster you can find at dafont.com, but I can't remember the site I got the mickey font from.   Just do a google search titled "Mickey Font".


----------



## MAGICX2

tjbaggott said:


> I did these ones up for you, if you see anything else you would like let me know or Millie.  Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again to get the full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you so much!!! Those are awesome!

No I just have to read up on how to print the magnets! LOL


----------



## tjbaggott

MAGICX2 said:


> Thank you so much!!! Those are awesome!
> 
> No I just have to read up on how to print the magnets! LOL



What works best for me, is to print them the size I want onto cardstock.  Then I self laminate both sides using clear contact paper (I bought a roll of it from Home Depot).  Then I use thick cut and peal, magnet sheets I got from the dollar store.  I cut them to the size I want.  For larger magnets, I'll cut squares of the magnet sheets and stick them on the backs.   
OR you can buy magnet sheets for your printer.  I however find those very expensive.
Best of luck with the magnet making!


----------



## MAGICX2

jordak said:


> No problem. Glad to share.




jordak....did you have a link to all your plates somewhere? I would like to request one for each of my family of four. 

I know I would like to the one of the Men In Black Mickey/Goofey for DH with the name JASON. 

The others are:
Me--KATRINA
DD5--MEREDITH
DS8--BRICE

I hope this is the proper way to request something  THANKS!!


----------



## HeatherD

jordak, those plates are great! Can you please post the blank of Mickey Paint and Nemo for me?  Also, could you please also personalize the Mickey Paint ones in the drippy font with:
Samantha
Joshua

We are sailing in Oct.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

Just wanted to say those plates are AWESOME!  



For Yessenia..






Xavier...







Firefighter's Flame Kelli...


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> No problem. Glad to share.



May I pls have

Donald-Tim
Mickey-Goofy in suits-Nathan
Mickey Paint-Traci
Mickey Paint-Nathan 

Also is there any way the DEC in the corner can be changed to Nov? That is when we will be on or DCL. If not its  ok I just thought I would ask. I am really excited to get them.

Thank you for sharing your time.


----------



## ncdebe

Sandy ~ Ariel
Deborah ~ Peter Pan

Like the ones above please...

THANKS~
Now, back to packing~


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, WOW, your plates are awesome! and YEP you are inundated with requests for them!  If ever you can't do some requests, let me know as I can add the text to blank ones.
May I request something from you?  By chance do you have or would you be able to create, a "MICKEY STAR WARS" themed plate?  I can add text.  What font are you using?
Again, wonderful graphic work!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

MilliePie thanks so much she is gonna love that!!!!


----------



## Disneytripgirl

How do I get one like this?????


----------



## GoofyTraci

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, WOW, your plates are awesome! and YEP you are inundated with requests for them!  If ever you can't do some requests, let me know as I can add the text to blank ones.
> May I request something from you?  By chance do you have or would you be able to create, a "MICKEY STAR WARS" themed plate?  I can add text.  What font are you using?
> Again, wonderful graphic work!



Star wars????? My son loves star wars. I would also love a donald fireman disign. those would be too cool but I am not going to push my luck.


----------



## Disneytripgirl

I'm loving the ones by tjbaggot... how do I get some of these graphics for my family?


----------



## tjbaggott

Disneytripgirl said:


> I'm loving the ones by tjbaggot... how do I get some of these graphics for my family?


I'd be more than happy to do some for you.  Just let me know which ones you'd like.  Here is a link to my photobucket account.  If you see one there you would like, let me know in which section and describe it a little.

http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/


----------



## tamis

tjbaggott said:


> For TAMIS  Just click to enlarge then click again to get the full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Wow!!!  Those look great, and you just saved me hours of time.
Thank You! Thank You!!


----------



## Squirrley

tjbaggott said:


> I'd be more than happy to do some for you.  Just let me know which ones you'd like.  Here is a link to my photobucket account.  If you see one there you would like, let me know in which section and describe it a little.
> 
> http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/



What Fonts do you use for the names ?


----------



## milliepie

For Lori, John and Lianne.


----------



## milliepie

Jerry and family deck chairs..


----------



## tjbaggott

Squirrley said:


> What Fonts do you use for the names ?



If you asking about the font used on the most recent pirate graphics, it's called "Pieces of Eight".


----------



## Disneytripgirl

tjbaggott said:


> I'd be more than happy to do some for you.  Just let me know which ones you'd like.  Here is a link to my photobucket account.  If you see one there you would like, let me know in which section and describe it a little.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the beach towel graphic "There's Nothing like a day at Castaway Cay" Alex: Surfboard, Jimmy: Goofy Towel, Zachary: Donald Towel, Abigail: Minnie towel and then me... Patti!
> 
> Also, the one with the beach chairs on deck... (5 chairs) photo #119... Cruisin with Mickey!
> Alex: Mickey chair, Abigail: pink chair, Jimmy: Green chair, Zachary: Donald chair, Patti: Daisy chair
> 
> 3 Different boys pirate mickey ears: Alex, Zachary and Jimmy
> 2 Different girls pirate minnie ears: Abigail and Patti
> 
> They are all so GREAT! Thanks!


----------



## tamis

milliepie said:


> Here are some names for Butch, Paige, Jared, Zachary, Jess, Freida, Ethan and Brianna..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of easy to make blue and Orange football Mickeys Yessenia.  One is already there.    I'll work on more soon...



Milliepie...Could you please make me 3 names using your Cruise Character letters?  
The names I'm hoping to get are:

Jordan
Caleb
Kyler

Oh wow...I just saw your other work.  Could I please also get some of your life preserver pictures?  I would love the following:

Stitch Life Preserver with the name of *Jordan* printed on it.
Donald Life Preserver with the name of *Caleb* printed on it.
Sorcerer Mickey Life Preserver "Wonder" with *Kyler* printed in it.
Mickey/ Minnie life preserver with *Kevin & Tami* printed on it with the *2009 logo*.

I can't believe how what talented people I have found through this board.  I only wish I was 1/2 as crafty as you are.

Kyler, Jordan, Caleb

Thanks!


----------



## Disneytripgirl

Please let me know if you need more info from me!
Patti and Jimmy
Alex, Zachary and Abigail


----------



## tjbaggott

Disneytripgirl said:


> Please let me know if you need more info from me!
> Patti and Jimmy
> Alex, Zachary and Abigail



What are your cruise dates?


----------



## jordak

MAGICX2 said:


> jordak....did you have a link to all your plates somewhere? I would like to request one for each of my family of four.
> 
> I know I would like to the one of the Men In Black Mickey/Goofey for DH with the name JASON.
> 
> The others are:
> Me--KATRINA
> DD5--MEREDITH
> DS8--BRICE
> 
> I hope this is the proper way to request something  THANKS!!



MAGICX2
Here is a link to all the plates i have so far. Let me know which ones you would want and i will do the others for you.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> jordak, those plates are great! Can you please post the blank of Mickey Paint and Nemo for me?  Also, could you please also personalize the Mickey Paint ones in the drippy font with:
> Samantha
> Joshua
> 
> We are sailing in Oct.
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> May I pls have
> 
> Donald-Tim
> Mickey-Goofy in suits-Nathan
> Mickey Paint-Traci
> Mickey Paint-Nathan
> 
> Also is there any way the DEC in the corner can be changed to Nov? That is when we will be on or DCL. If not its  ok I just thought I would ask. I am really excited to get them.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your time.



No problem changing the Date. Will get started on yours very shortly and should have it posted tonight sometime.


----------



## Tiggerfan14

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]



This is awesome, Would there be anyway you could do Marianne & Mike 
Magic Oct 3-10, 2009
25th Annviersary Celebration
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, WOW, your plates are awesome! and YEP you are inundated with requests for them!  If ever you can't do some requests, let me know as I can add the text to blank ones.
> May I request something from you?  By chance do you have or would you be able to create, a "MICKEY STAR WARS" themed plate?  I can add text.  What font are you using?
> Again, wonderful graphic work!



Thanks! I may take you up on the if i get to overwhelmed but so far i am good.
I will make that plate for you and i use a "License Plate" font. Not sure where i picked it up at, but i can send it to you if you can't find it.


----------



## lck33

Thank you so much for the beach chair one with our names.  I so appreciate it.  We love it.  Thank you!


----------



## mcarr1635

Hi milliepie,
When I went to your link - 4 shared link - I found the graphic "Friends we have Made on this Cruise".  When I enlarge it, the writing and pictures are blurry.  Can you please put this graphic on a post?



 Marlene


----------



## milliepie

I hope this works better for you.


----------



## mcarr1635

Perfect!!



 Marlene


----------



## WDdaughter

TJBaggott,

Could I trouble you to make me a door magnet design?  I would like the 3 deck chairs with Disney Wonder, Oct. 29 - Nov. 1, 2009 with the names on the chairs - Lori, John, Lianne.

Thank you so much for sharing your time and talent!

Lori


----------



## milliepie

> Perfect!!
> 
> 
> 
> Marlene






lck33 said:


> Thank you so much for the beach chair one with our names.  I so appreciate it.  We love it.  Thank you!



You're welcome!  Glad to hear you like them!


----------



## eeyoremommy

jordak said:


> Thanks! I may take you up on the if i get to overwhelmed but so far i am good.
> I will make that plate for you and i use a "License Plate" font. Not sure where i picked it up at, but i can send it to you if you can't find it.



I love the license plates.  They look really good!


----------



## jordak

For GoofyTraci

Here is your plates and what name would you want on that Donald fireman plate if i can come up with one that is good?


----------



## Disneytripgirl

We haven't booked yet... next summer. (2010)


----------



## Disneytripgirl

We went on our first Disney Cruise at the end of July on a Disney Channel Summer at Sea Cruise and my children are ready to return NOW!  My oldest is determined to go on the kids sail free Mediterranean cruise.  We are looking at dates and cruises to determine when to go back!  We joined DIS before our cruise and connected with others and participated in the DIS Meet to do Fish Extenders... LOVED IT BUT our door did not have any magnets.  We were out of that loop. I'm trying prepare by getting magnets now!


----------



## kpadalik

Jordak,

Your license plate designs are great!  I took a peek at the ones you have on photobucket...Can you do the Tink/Jiminy one that says Kristin?  I don't know if there is enough room for my name, though.  If not, can you just do Tink?  

What about a pirate license plate?  Are you able to do one of those?  I would love one that says George.  If not, the Grumpy plate with George on it will be fine.

Thank you so much!  We only have 24 days to go until we leave for our cruise....so excited!


----------



## tjbaggott

Disneytripgirl said:


> We went on our first Disney Cruise at the end of July on a Disney Channel Summer at Sea Cruise and my children are ready to return NOW!  My oldest is determined to go on the kids sail free Mediterranean cruise.  We are looking at dates and cruises to determine when to go back!  We joined DIS before our cruise and connected with others and participated in the DIS Meet to do Fish Extenders... LOVED IT BUT our door did not have any magnets.  We were out of that loop. I'm trying prepare by getting magnets now!



Thats awesome, How was the summer at sea cruise you were one?  I wish I could have been on one of those!
I will work on your graphics tomorrow.
Take care


----------



## Disneytripgirl

It was a GREAT cruise but too short!  We were on a three night cruise with two Wizards of Waverly Place celebs, one from Suite Life and the band KSM.  My children now watch Wizards after the cruise.  Should have watched before!

We had so much fun on the ship and decided not to get off the ship in Nassau.  Castaway was by far the family favorite!  We are looking to go on a longer cruise next summer.  Possibly the 5 night two stop Castaway cruise??? 

Not sure which one yet but we are going on a Disney cruise next year!!!!!


----------



## jordak

kpadalik said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Your license plate designs are great!  I took a peek at the ones you have on photobucket...Can you do the Tink/Jiminy one that says Kristin?  I don't know if there is enough room for my name, though.  If not, can you just do Tink?
> 
> What about a pirate license plate?  Are you able to do one of those?  I would love one that says George.  If not, the Grumpy plate with George on it will be fine.
> 
> Thank you so much!  We only have 24 days to go until we leave for our cruise....so excited!



Shouldn't be a problem with fitting your name. Will shrink the font a bit if needed. I will work on a pirate plate too.


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> For GoofyTraci
> 
> Here is your plates and what name would you want on that Donald fireman plate if i can come up with one that is good?



Oh wow they look sooooooo great. We were more than excited. If you have time The donald fireman disign would be for TIM. Thanks you so much for you generosity...not sure if I spelled that right but u know what I mean.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

Thank you, milliepie!  But for some reason Xavier's is showing up as a little red x...


----------



## MAGICX2

jordak said:


> MAGICX2
> Here is a link to all the plates i have so far. Let me know which ones you would want and i will do the others for you.
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/



That is awesome! Thank you so much.

Now that I have seen your plates I have a few specific requests.

MIB Mickey/Goofy---BRICE (no month in corner)
Pink Tink----MEREDITH (no month in corner)
Grumpy--JASON  (with SEPT in corner)
Jimminy and Tink--KATRINA (with SEPT in corner)

Thank you soooo much!


----------



## jordak

kpadalik said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Your license plate designs are great!  I took a peek at the ones you have on photobucket...Can you do the Tink/Jiminy one that says Kristin?  I don't know if there is enough room for my name, though.  If not, can you just do Tink?
> 
> What about a pirate license plate?  Are you able to do one of those?  I would love one that says George.  If not, the Grumpy plate with George on it will be fine.
> 
> Thank you so much!  We only have 24 days to go until we leave for our cruise....so excited!



two that i had plus a pirate themed plate. If the pirate one wasn't what you had in mind, let me know and i can try something else out. 
Enjoy the cruise. 89 days until we go!


----------



## TarraLee

Hi everyone,
We are new to the sign game, having booked a last minute cruise for next week!  Eek!  I have had so much fun looking over these DISigns-- what wonderfully talented folks there are here!  I would like to please request a DISign for my DS, Mason, who is 2.5.  Anything cars, nemo or generic Mickey would be very much appreciated!  
A million thank yous to the DISsigners who add magic to everyone's trips!
Tarralee


----------



## milliepie

TarraLee said:


> Hi everyone,
> We are new to the sign game, having booked a last minute cruise for next week!  Eek!  I have had so much fun looking over these DISigns-- what wonderfully talented folks there are here!  I would like to please request a DISign for my DS, Mason, who is 2.5.  Anything cars, nemo or generic Mickey would be very much appreciated!
> A million thank yous to the DISsigners who add magic to everyone's trips!
> Tarralee




Here is a Cars for him.


----------



## jordak

For MAGICX2


----------



## kpadalik

jordak said:


> two that i had plus a pirate themed plate. If the pirate one wasn't what you had in mind, let me know and i can try something else out.
> Enjoy the cruise. 89 days until we go!



Thank you Thank you Thank you!  They all look so great!  Now I have to decide if I want to use the Grumpy or the Pirate Mickey plate!  Maybe I'll use both, depending on DH's mood   And the Tink plate is soooo pretty.  Thanks again for this


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, WOW, your plates are awesome! and YEP you are inundated with requests for them!  If ever you can't do some requests, let me know as I can add the text to blank ones.
> May I request something from you?  By chance do you have or would you be able to create, a "MICKEY STAR WARS" themed plate?  I can add text.  What font are you using?
> Again, wonderful graphic work!



A couple for you to choose from. Hope they will work for you


----------



## milliepie

PrincessYessenia said:


> Thank you, milliepie!  But for some reason Xavier's is showing up as a little red x...



Not sure why it's doin that.  I'll try again.  Hopefully this works.


----------



## milliepie

*For Nick, Sue, Tristan - Karen, Sonya and Keyleigh..*






















*For Glen, Pam and Allison*








*For Shirley, Melvin, Joe and Stephanie*



























*(oops) I mean James family, sorry*


----------



## jordak

For GoofyTraci

Your Donald fireman you requested.


----------



## ncdebe

Could someone please do the names??

Sandy ~ Ariel
Deborah ~ Peter Pan

I am amazed by the creativity and generosity of this group!!

THANKS~
Now, back to packing~ I leave on Friday!!!

Deb


----------



## WDdaughter

Milliepie, 

I'm not sure why I thought someone else made the deck chairs.  Could I trouble you for a few more door magents?

I would like the 3 deck chairs overlooking Castaway Cay with Lori, John and Lianne on the chairs. Disney Wonder Oct. 29 - Nov. 1, 2009.

Could I also get character names for Lori, Alex, John and Lianne.

Thanks so much

Lori


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> *For Nick, Sue, Tristan - Karen, Sonya and Keyleigh..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For Glen, Pam and Allison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For Shirley, Melvin, Joe and Stephanie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jones family*




Thanks so much, they are great.
Shirley, Stephanie & Melvin


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Here is a Cars for him.



Could I get the cars with the name Ethan.
Thanks & we love your great work.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> MAGICX2
> Here is a link to all the plates i have so far. Let me know which ones you would want and i will do the others for you.
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/



jordak, can I get this one with Joe & Ethan on it. Thanks , your work is great.
Still trying to do the lettering thing myself, but yours are so much better.


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> For GoofyTraci
> 
> Your Donald fireman you requested.



Wow!!!! thanks so much it looks awesome. I am going to surprise him with this one!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Tiggerfan14 and DisneyTripGirl  Just click to enlarge then click again for full size.






[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## PoohJen

Hi Milliepie,
Do you use Photoshop Elements?

I use PE6 - I don't have the breadth of font options you use - I recall you use something called "font effects".  If you use Pshop Elements, is that some sort of add on?

Great new designs, btw!!!

~Jen


----------



## milliepie

PoohJen said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> Do you use Photoshop Elements?
> 
> I use PE6 - I don't have the breadth of font options you use - I recall you use something called "font effects".  If you use Pshop Elements, is that some sort of add on?
> 
> Great new designs, btw!!!
> 
> ~Jen



I use PhotoImpact pro.  I got it at Ross for 5 bucks!  Sorry I'm unable to help you out more with that.  There are many who use Photoshop though and maybe someone can help you figure out how to get more font effects, if it's possible.


----------



## milliepie

*Brianna and Ethan..*

















*George and Kristin..*


----------



## HeatherD

Thank you, jordak, for the mickey paint plates! They look great.



jordak said:


>


Now, this one needs to be done without a name, but a phrase:
"License to Chill"


----------



## Disneytripgirl

WOW!!!!! These are FANTASTIC!!!! I am so excited and so thankful!!!!! I don't know how you do it... I wish I could!!!!
Patti


----------



## TarraLee

milliepie said:


> Here is a Cars for him.





A HUGE THANK YOU from Mason!  He will absolutely love this!  I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## tamis

jordak said:


> For GoofyTraci
> 
> Your Donald fireman you requested.



Jordak...I sent you a PM this morning, but realized I probably should have posted within the forum so you knew what I asked for would make sense.  I was hoping you could make me 5 plates.

A Grumpy or 7 Dwarfs plate with the name KEVIN
A Tinkerbell plate with the name TAMI
A Sailor Mickey with Goofy behind him with the name KYLER
A Mickey Paint Plate with the name JORDAN
A Finding Nemo Plate with the name CALEB

Thanks so much!
Tami


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak, can I get this one with Joe & Ethan on it. Thanks , your work is great.
> Still trying to do the lettering thing myself, but yours are so much better.



sure, here you go


----------



## itutorfortravel

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> Fawn, I will post the 6 chairs graphics in my blanks now! Sorry, but I thought I had already done it!!!



Rhonda, could I get 3 of these please? 

The first one would be Tom, Kimberly, Lindsey, and Morgan

The second one would be Sonny, Anna, and Lacey

The third one would be Tommy and Carolyn

we are all sailing on the Christmas cruise, Dec. 19-26, 2009. It will be Tommy and Carolyn's 50th wedding anniversary so if you have any ideas for adding something fun for the holiday or for the anniversary, that would be great! 

Thanks, Kimberly


----------



## itutorfortravel

Does anyone have quick links to some Christmas themed images for the Magic and for something that would make a nice magnet for an anniversary (50th)? Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

itutorfortravel said:


> Does anyone have quick links to some Christmas themed images for the Magic and for something that would make a nice magnet for an anniversary (50th)? Thanks!


Oh you did make it over to here.  Good to see!  I posted a formal Mickey Minnie anniversary photo on the other thread where you asked for anniversary ideas.  Have a look at it, I"m more than happy to personalize it for you.  I'm not sure if Rhonda is still on this board, I don't think I've seen her in a while, but if you'd like I can do up those deck chair requests for you, OR scroll up a bit to a post by Milliepie and at the bottom of her posts there is a link to her photo bucket account where she has some AWESOME deck chair designs that overlook Castaway Cay!  I'm sure she'd do up some of those for you if you like that disign better.  (Millie, if you don't have time, I can use some blanks from your album and do them up for itutorfortravel).


----------



## Scooby3x1y

TarraLee said:


> A HUGE THANK YOU from Mason!  He will absolutely love this!  I really appreciate it!!!



Thanks for requesting...rofl...My Mason will also love it!


----------



## itutorfortravel

tjbaggott said:


> Oh you did make it over to here.  Good to see!  I posted a formal Mickey Minnie anniversary photo on the other thread where you asked for anniversary ideas.  Have a look at it, I"m more than happy to personalize it for you.  I'm not sure if Rhonda is still on this board, I don't think I've seen her in a while, but if you'd like I can do up those deck chair requests for you, OR scroll up a bit to a post by Milliepie and at the bottom of her posts there is a link to her photo bucket account where she has some AWESOME deck chair designs that overlook Castaway Cay!  I'm sure she'd do up some of those for you if you like that disign better.  (Millie, if you don't have time, I can use some blanks from your album and do them up for itutorfortravel).



Thank you! I'll go check out the anniversary pic you posted on the other thread...I hope I can find it - LOL! I get so lost on these image threads. I'd love it if you'd do the deck chairs for me! Thank you soooo much...now let me go look at that annivesary pic...


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> Thank you, jordak, for the mickey paint plates! They look great.
> 
> Now, this one needs to be done without a name, but a phrase:
> "License to Chill"



I like that


----------



## jordak

tamis said:


> Jordak...I sent you a PM this morning, but realized I probably should have posted within the forum so you knew what I asked for would make sense.  I was hoping you could make me 5 plates.
> 
> A Grumpy or 7 Dwarfs plate with the name KEVIN
> A Tinkerbell plate with the name TAMI
> A Sailor Mickey with Goofy behind him with the name KYLER
> A Mickey Paint Plate with the name JORDAN
> A Finding Nemo Plate with the name CALEB
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Tami



Here you go.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I please get the names?
Megan-Ariel
Sharon-Peter Pan
Carl-Simba
Joyce- Tinker Bell

TIA


----------



## tjbaggott

itutorfortravel said:


> Thank you! I'll go check out the anniversary pic you posted on the other thread...I hope I can find it - LOL! I get so lost on these image threads. I'd love it if you'd do the deck chairs for me! Thank you soooo much...now let me go look at that annivesary pic...



I'm off to see "The Time Travellers Wife" tonight.  I'll work on your graphics tomorrow.  Look for them tomorrow evening.


----------



## jordak

thanks to everybody that has commented/requested plates. Glad you all like them. Posted some new blank ones if anybody is interested. More to come

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/


----------



## Tiggerfan14

tjbaggott said:


> For Tiggerfan14 and DisneyTripGirl  Just click to enlarge then click again for full size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Thank you so much!!! It's awesome!!


----------



## jordak

something different


----------



## milliepie

WDdaughter said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I'm not sure why I thought someone else made the deck chairs.  Could I trouble you for a few more door magents?
> 
> I would like the 3 deck chairs overlooking Castaway Cay with Lori, John and Lianne on the chairs. Disney Wonder Oct. 29 - Nov. 1, 2009.
> 
> Could I also get character names for Lori, Alex, John and Lianne.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Lori




TJ also does personalizations, we all help eachother out.  

Here are the chairs and I'll get to the names soon.    Did you want a cruise fill or do you have character preferences for the names?


----------



## WDdaughter

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! The deck chairs are awesome!  Could you do the names in a variety of characters, I saw some names like that a few pages back.  Also, I was able to steal the "Alex" Mickey Pirate swinging on a rope a few pages back, at your leisure, could you make me a Lori on the Minnie Pirate head, no hurry for that one, it's for my New Year's Cruise.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## jessie6376

All of you are so talented with these disigns. I am amazed.

Could I get the name Kenzie with Mickey and friends in it and also Dallas with the male mickey friends please and Terry with Male Mickey friends


----------



## tamis

jordak said:


> thanks to everybody that has commented/requested plates. Glad you all like them. Posted some new blank ones if anybody is interested. More to come
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Disney blank plates/



Thank you for the designs you made me.  
They turned out great, and I know my kids will LOVE them!!


----------



## Sand

Hi Jordak!

Love your license plates!! When you have a chance, no rush, will you please do:

- Donald Vacation Plate with "09 DVC FAMILY " , too long? If it is not a bother, replace the DCL logo with DVC logo. Not to be a complete pain in the neck, can you put MAR (March) in the corner? If not, no worries! March 09 is when we became DVC members.

- DisCruiseShip Plate with "1ST CRUZ", OCT is perfect, we are sailing Oct 2010.
- Minnie Mouse Plate with "DZNY-GIRL"

Thank you Jordak!!


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> Love your license plates!! When you have a chance, no rush, will you please do:
> 
> - Donald Vacation Plate with "09 DVC FAMILY " , too long? If it is not a bother, replace the DCL logo with DVC logo. Not to be a complete pain in the neck, can you put MAR (March) in the corner? If not, no worries! March 09 is when we became DVC members.
> 
> - DisCruiseShip Plate with "1ST CRUZ", OCT is perfect, we are sailing Oct 2010.
> - Minnie Mouse Plate with "DZNY-GIRL"
> 
> Thank you Jordak!!


 Should be no problem on any of your requests. I will start working on them this evening.


----------



## jordak

For SAND

Got to them quicker than i expected.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Itutorfortravel, here are your graphics plus a few extra.  Since you are on a Christmas Cruise, I made the Deck chairs a little Christmasy thanks to a garland graphic and santa hat that milliepie had (thanks Millie!).  Just click on the images to enlarge then click again to get full size.  If there is anything else you see that you would like, just ask.





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak, how do you make these license plate disigns?  Is it a special program, special template?  I'm very curious to know as I love learning new graphic techniques.


----------



## Sand

JORDAK! WOW!! That was fast and they all look fantastic!! Thanks for coming aboard this thread and sharing your talents. I really appreciate your time.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak, how do you make these license plate disigns?  Is it a special program, special template?  I'm very curious to know as I love learning new graphic techniques.



I use photoshop and made a template of a plate and use multiple layers so i can make changes as needed. Only work now is dropping in graphics and any custom work on the Font.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

jordak said:


> I use photoshop and made a template of a plate and use multiple layers so i can make changes as needed. Only work now is dropping in graphics and any custom work on the Font.



I second it.  Thank you so much for sharing your talent.  They look great!  Can I ask, which font do you use?
-Virginia


----------



## jordak

For Squirrley


----------



## jordak

mommyarewegoingback said:


> I second it.  Thank you so much for sharing your talent.  They look great!  Can I ask, which font do you use?
> -Virginia


Thanks. The font is  called "License Plate" I picked it up on one of the free font sites.


----------



## itutorfortravel

tjbaggott said:


> For Itutorfortravel, here are your graphics plus a few extra.  Since you are on a Christmas Cruise, I made the Deck chairs a little Christmasy thanks to a garland graphic and santa hat that milliepie had (thanks Millie!).  Just click on the images to enlarge then click again to get full size.  If there is anything else you see that you would like, just ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Oh my gosh! I am speechless. Thank you sooo much! They are awesome. I love every one of them  The sunset one is really cool, too, never have seen one like that. You're awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## staffieri

I love the ideas of these magnet door ideas. I am cruising September 19th. Does anyone know of someone who makes these for a charge? I am totally into paying for the creativity put into something. And I just can't do it. I would love to buy some.


----------



## tjbaggott

staffieri said:


> I love the ideas of these magnet door ideas. I am cruising September 19th. Does anyone know of someone who makes these for a charge? I am totally into paying for the creativity put into something. And I just can't do it. I would love to buy some.


No charge here, all you have to do is look through this thread, see what you would like and request it.  My way of getting them into magnets after the disigning phase is to print them off onto card stock, laminate them and stick adhesive magnets to the backs of them, and presto, your door magnet.
Here's a link to my photo bucket album http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/
and here's a link to Milliepies photobucket album http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/
Have a look through those as well.  We have a new disigner on our board who does the most amazing License Plate disigns!  Scroll through some of the last few pages or so on this board.  Post your requests and they'll get done.


----------



## Fire14

Could i get plates made with:
Pluto theme Jodi
Eeyore theme Juli
Grumpy theme Danny
Sept is month I'd prefer.


----------



## jordak

Fire14 said:


> Could i get plates made with:
> Pluto theme Jodi
> Eeyore theme Juli
> Grumpy theme Danny
> Sept is month I'd prefer.




sure no problem


----------



## LC30

milliepie said:


> Here is a Cars for him.



Milliepie,  This is awesome!  DS loves Cars as well.  Would you mind making one with Jackson on it?  He would love seeing it.  We are less than 2 weeks away from our cruise    He's had a big summer, turned 3, potty trained and started a new school.  Going on the Mickey Boat again this year is going to be a big treat for him!  Thank you in advance.


----------



## staffieri

tjbaggott said:


> No charge here, all you have to do is look through this thread, see what you would like and request it.  My way of getting them into magnets after the disigning phase is to print them off onto card stock, laminate them and stick adhesive magnets to the backs of them, and presto, your door magnet.
> Here's a link to my photo bucket album http://s149.photobucket.com/albums/s49/forhere2there/Requests/
> and here's a link to Milliepies photobucket album http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/
> Have a look through those as well.  We have a new disigner on our board who does the most amazing License Plate disigns!  Scroll through some of the last few pages or so on this board.  Post your requests and they'll get done.



You are so nice. And I loved lots of them, but not sure I get it. How do I put my names on them? Them do you just print?


----------



## milliepie

YOu can put your names on them by using any photo editing program.  If you don't know how to or don't have one, you can post on here what design you would like or an idea of something you would like made for you and someone will gladly help personalize the design for you.  From there you just have to download the pic to your computer and print.


----------



## jordak

For sftnslky


----------



## jordak

For Fire14


----------



## WDdaughter

Milliepie

I see what you mean now, the characters I was looking at all have DCL uniforms on, so please do my names in DCL fill (Lori, Alex, John, Lianne). Thanks so much.

Lori


----------



## pjtm

TGBAGGOT:

Can I please submit a request...

I would love the Iteniary page that looks like the torn pirate map - we are going on the Wonder Jan 31 - Feb 4th. I want to put that on my planning biner.

Then I would like the Crusing with Mickey Deck Chairs. Oh so cute!! I want to make tshirts of that one!

Dad - Mickey
Mommy - Minnie
Tad - Goofy
Mitchel - Donald Duck
Georgia - Tinkerbell

Thank you so much.


----------



## MAGICX2

I know its last minute....but does anyone have or know where I can get a layout for a letter/certificate to print for my DH for the Richard Petty Driving Experience? 

I just purchased the Rookie Experience at the WDW Speedway for his 10th anniversary gift. He will be driving the morning of our actual anniversary on 9/11/09. He thinks we are doing the Keys to the Kingdom Tour, which I had to give up in order for him to be able to participate ON our anniversary. Oh the sacrifices I make!


----------



## bevtoy

Wow these magnets just get better and better all the time!
Those license plates are awesome!


----------



## JDBlair

Hi Jordak!
Can I also request license plates?  We sail in October on the Magic and I love your designs!  All the people on these creative threads are so creative and talented!!

Jack Skellington-Keith
Cinderella-Jac
Buzz Lightyear-Daelyn
A different Jack Skellington design-Jacob


----------



## milliepie

WDdaughter said:


> Milliepie
> 
> I see what you mean now, the characters I was looking at all have DCL uniforms on, so please do my names in DCL fill (Lori, Alex, John, Lianne). Thanks so much.
> 
> Lori




Oops, sorry I forgot to post these for you.


----------



## Fire14

Jordak thank u for my plates i love them.


----------



## milliepie

MAGICX2 said:


> I know its last minute....but does anyone have or know where I can get a layout for a letter/certificate to print for my DH for the Richard Petty Driving Experience?
> 
> I just purchased the Rookie Experience at the WDW Speedway for his 10th anniversary gift. He will be driving the morning of our actual anniversary on 9/11/09. He thinks we are doing the Keys to the Kingdom Tour, which I had to give up in order for him to be able to participate ON our anniversary. Oh the sacrifices I make!



That sounds like something my DS would LOVE!  Is there an age requirement for this?   Congrats on your 10th!








and a blank if you prefer..


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

jordak said:


> For sftnslky


 

These plates are so awesome.  Could  you possibly do 2 plates for me for my upcoming cruise?

1) My name-Leslie on a plate with a Stitch background-November cruise
2) The words "First Cruise" on the cruise ship plate

Thanks so much!!

Leslie


----------



## milliepie

LC30 said:


> Milliepie,  This is awesome!  DS loves Cars as well.  Would you mind making one with Jackson on it?  He would love seeing it.  We are less than 2 weeks away from our cruise    He's had a big summer, turned 3, potty trained and started a new school.  Going on the Mickey Boat again this year is going to be a big treat for him!  Thank you in advance.




You're welcome!  I hope you all have a great time!


----------



## ladypirate

Hey.  We got back from the Wonder, wow, over a week ago and back to reality.  i would like to post a picture of our magnets and fish extender but can't seem to do it without a URL.  Anyone have any ideas?  We got lots of complements. It was fun looking at everyone else's magnets to see theirs.

Sarah


----------



## mmmears

*jordak* -- do you have anything "Little Mermaid-y" in a license plate graphic?


----------



## mmmears

ladypirate said:


> Hey.  We got back from the Wonder, wow, over a week ago and back to reality.  i would like to post a picture of our magnets and fish extender but can't seem to do it without a URL.  Anyone have any ideas?  We got lots of complements. It was fun looking at everyone else's magnets to see theirs.
> 
> Sarah



I don't know how to post a photo, either, but I just wanted to say that I'd LOVE to see your photos if you find a way to post them!!! 

Also, did anything get "taken" from your door?  I don't want to work on all of this stuff and then have it all disappear...


----------



## jsheridan

Can I ask for a few things? All names are Julie, James & Jake and the dates of our cruise are 10/3/09 - 10/10/09.   

Would it be possible to get the three deck chairs overlooking the ocean with Julie, James & Jake?

DCL nametags using the Disney font for Julie, James & Jake?

The map for a western cruise?

Thank you so much!  I wish I had your talents.


----------



## mcarr1635

Just one more  to milliepie and TJ for all of your wonderful graphics.

I had so much fun making magnets.  
For our next cruise (??), I am going to try to make some t-shirts.

 for sharing your talents with us and also for helping to make our Magic cruise all the more "magic"al!! 

Sailing on Saturday, September 5th.


----------



## HeatherD

ladypirate said:


> Hey.  We got back from the Wonder, wow, over a week ago and back to reality.  i would like to post a picture of our magnets and fish extender but can't seem to do it without a URL.  Anyone have any ideas?  We got lots of complements. It was fun looking at everyone else's magnets to see theirs.
> 
> Sarah


You can get a free account at photo hosting sites like Photobucket.com and such. From there, you can upload your photos from your files onto the account. Each photo will have a series of links - you will want the "direct link". You can then click on the little square with the mountain on it and paste the link there. It will show up as an .img until you submit it.


----------



## HeatherD

Jordak, I just though of something. For the License to Chill plate, to make it more "realistic" you could put LISNS2CHL (Yeah, I know it's 9 characters, but LSNS didn't look enough like License for my taste).

I like the idea of putting fun statements that might actually be on license plates. Like DZNE FAN or an Alice in Wonderland that says L8 4 D8...


----------



## jordak

mmmears said:


> *jordak* -- do you have anything "Little Mermaid-y" in a license plate graphic?



I don't have one yet, but will make one for you. What name would you like?


----------



## Sand

Hi Jordak, I have been searching for months for the DVC fab5. I can't believe you have Donald?! How did you get it so clear? Do you have the other 4?
Thank you, Sandy


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi Jordak, I have been searching for months for the DVC fab5. I can't believe you have Donald?! How did you get it so clear? Do you have the other 4?
> Thank you, Sandy



Sorry i don't but i will be looking now that i know there are more of them. The one i have i found that way.


----------



## jordak

JDBlair said:


> Hi Jordak!
> Can I also request license plates?  We sail in October on the Magic and I love your designs!  All the people on these creative threads are so creative and talented!!
> 
> Jack Skellington-Keith
> Cinderella-Jac
> Buzz Lightyear-Daelyn
> A different Jack Skellington design-Jacob




For JDBlair

Made two Cinderella's. Wasn't sure which one i liked better.


----------



## jordak

lcoasterdizfan said:


> These plates are so awesome.  Could  you possibly do 2 plates for me for my upcoming cruise?
> 
> 1) My name-Leslie on a plate with a Stitch background-November cruise
> 2) The words "First Cruise" on the cruise ship plate
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> 
> Leslie



Here you go


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> Jordak, I just though of something. For the License to Chill plate, to make it more "realistic" you could put LISNS2CHL (Yeah, I know it's 9 characters, but LSNS didn't look enough like License for my taste).
> 
> I like the idea of putting fun statements that might actually be on license plates. Like DZNE FAN or an Alice in Wonderland that says L8 4 D8...


----------



## jsheridan

Jordak - 

Any chance of a license plate with Bruce (from Nemo) on it?  If not, can you do a Goofy one?  The name on the plate will be Jacob.  Thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

mcarr1635 said:


> Just one more  to milliepie and TJ for all of your wonderful graphics.
> 
> I had so much fun making magnets.
> For our next cruise (??), I am going to try to make some t-shirts.
> 
> for sharing your talents with us and also for helping to make our Magic cruise all the more "magic"al!!
> 
> Sailing on Saturday, September 5th.



You're very welcome!  Please share photos when you get back!  Your door ones here, and others on the the DCL picture of the day thread!  Would LOVE to see them!
Have a Wonderful Cruise!


----------



## JDBlair

jordak said:


> For JDBlair
> 
> Made two Cinderella's. Wasn't sure which one i liked better.



Wow, those are awesome!!!    Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

jsheridan said:


> Jordak -
> 
> Any chance of a license plate with Bruce (from Nemo) on it?  If not, can you do a Goofy one?  The name on the plate will be Jacob.  Thanks!



A couple to choose from.


----------



## tjbaggott

FOR jsheridan, and pjtm.  Just click the image to enlarge, then click again for full size. PJTM, I made two different deck chairs for you, one using Millie's beautiful Castaway Cay background.





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MAGICX2

milliepie said:


> That sounds like something my DS would LOVE!  Is there an age requirement for this?   Congrats on your 10th!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a blank if you prefer..


Thankss millipie! This will work perfectly!


----------



## HeatherD

jordak said:


>


----------



## LiseG

milliepie said:


>



You are beyond AWESOME!!!!


Thank you soooo much!

Lise


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi Jordak, I have been searching for months for the DVC fab5. I can't believe you have Donald?! How did you get it so clear? Do you have the other 4?
> Thank you, Sandy




For Sandy. I found another one.


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make license plates for all of us??  
Bob - Pirate Mickey
Barbara - Pirate Minnie
Bill - Men in Black
Beth - Jasmin
Brent - Aladin
Cassie - Green Goofy
Allison - Bambi 1
Kendall - Cinderella
Ben - Pinocio (I'm sure I didn't spell that right)
Kelly - Jiminy Cricket and Tinkerbell
Holly - Nemo and Dory
Joe - Buzz Lightyear
Michael -  Mickey
Loretta - Stitch
Kate - Nurse Minnie
Dale - Captain Mickey
Nick - Lion King
Tony - Mickey paint
Joe - Andy (from Toy Story)
Judy - Jessie (from Toy Story)
Steve - Mickey and Goofy
Denise - Donald and Daisy
Chris - The 7 Dwarfs
Lacey - Snow White
Bryce - The red car from Cars

I know this is a lot to ask, and I understand if it is to much.
Thank you for all that you can do. 
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make license plates for all of us??
> Bob - Pirate Mickey
> Barbara - Pirate Minnie
> Bill - Men in Black
> Beth - Jasmin
> Brent - Aladin
> Cassie - Green Goofy
> Allison - Bambi 1
> Kendall - Cinderella
> Ben - Pinocio (I'm sure I didn't spell that right)
> Kelly - Jiminy Cricket and Tinkerbell
> Holly - Nemo and Dory
> Joe - Buzz Lightyear
> Michael -  Mickey
> Loretta - Stitch
> Kate - Nurse Minnie
> Dale - Captain Mickey
> Nick - Lion King
> Tony - Mickey paint
> Joe - Andy (from Toy Story)
> Judy - Jessie (from Toy Story)
> Steve - Mickey and Goofy
> Denise - Donald and Daisy
> Chris - The 7 Dwarfs
> Lacey - Snow White
> Bryce - The red car from Cars
> 
> I know this is a lot to ask, and I understand if it is to much.
> Thank you for all that you can do.
> Barbara



Sure, i can do it.


----------



## jsheridan

jordak said:


> A couple to choose from.
> 
> These are awesome!  My son will love them.  Thank you sooo much!
> 
> 
> tjbaggott - Thank you so much for the nametags & itinerary.  Decorating the door really adds to the magic & I couldn't have this type of magic without all of your help.


----------



## big jack 2002

I forgot to ask you to put Nov in for the date or Nov 09 if it will fit.
Thank you so much.
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> I forgot to ask you to put Nov in for the date or Nov 09 if it will fit.
> Thank you so much.
> Barbara



no problem A couple of these are going to take a little while to make so give me a couple days to get them done. Andy from toy story might be the hardest. If i can't find anything to use, do you have something else in mind?


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> For Sandy. I found another one.



jordak
Thanks I grabbed it also.


----------



## big jack 2002

If you can't find Andy and Jessie, Donald and Daisy would be great.  No one but me knows what they are getting.  Don't worry about the time.  I am greatful that you are doing them for us.
Thank you again.
Barbara


----------



## LC30

milliepie said:


> You're welcome!  I hope you all have a great time!




Millipie, Thank you!  I can't wait to surprise DS!


----------



## ivet

Hi Jordak, 
My DD saw the Cinderella license plate (the blue one with the 2 Cinderella's) and said "This is AWESOME"  Could I please get it with her name?   Alejandria  or  Alex   

GREAT WORK!!!  Thanks so much for your "magic" touch!!!

ivet


----------



## sftnslky

*Thank you Jordak so very much!!! *


----------



## sftnslky

milliepie said:


>



*Dear Milliepie, could you PLEASE OH PLEASE make me a surfboard one for me and my family? The names going left to right would be

Jennah Macy Earl Becca Kasey Kaleb. 

If you can't get to them I totally understand. Hope you enjoy your holiday. *


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> I don't have one yet, but will make one for you. What name would you like?



Oh -- thank you!!!  I would like it to say "Danielle" and have April on it, please! (This was for a plate with the little mermaid theme)


----------



## staffieri

Could you please make we a WELCOME ABOARD Disney Cruise Line with the characters & confetti saying thank you Nana? Our cruise is September 19th.

Also hoping to get all our names with characters.
Nana -Minnie Mouse
Kimberly -Tinker Bell
Trevor - Chip & Dale
Rebecca -Cinderalla

Thank you so much. Also maybe how I print them off. I went to your bucket list but could never make them copy to add names and stuff.

Thanks!!! Kimberly


----------



## jsheridan

Jordak - 

My DH saw the awesome Bruce magnet that you made for our son and asked if he could get one for him as well.  Not to be outdone, but if they both get one, then I want one, too!

Any chance of getting a Grumpy plate for James and a Donald plate for Julie?  Also, can you use October for the plate rather than November (I wasn't going to have you change the Bruce one that you did already, but since you are doing these also - if it isn't too much of a pain - could you fix that to Oct?

I really appreciate it and hope that I am not asking for too much.


----------



## erionm

jordak,

If you could please, Chip n Dale plates.  Names are Mark & Michael.  Could you please put a DVC logo in one corner and DCL in the other.

Thank you in advance


----------



## pixiemel

I love the surfboards!!

If you have the time, could you do one with the names:
Dave
Melanie
Jessica
Abigail

We will be on the Wonder!

Thanks so much!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Question...when I pull up the couple of plates that I saved, they are not in the correct dimensions.  My computer makes them a square instead of a rectangle.  Any hints or ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## tjbaggott

eeyoremommy said:


> Question...when I pull up the couple of plates that I saved, they are not in the correct dimensions.  My computer makes them a square instead of a rectangle.  Any hints or ideas on how to fix it?



The only thing I can suggest is perhaps your page setting if set at Portrait instead of landscape.  Check that, make sure it's set to landscape, then maybe it will work for you.


----------



## Melissa R

I LOVE the license plates that you're making.  

I have no idea how you even begin to make these, so I'm not sure how hard it is to make a request.  My oldest son is really into the Disney game Kingdom Hearts.  The main character is named Sora.  I found a cool wallpaper design of Sora.  Would it be possible for you to turn it into a license plate?  Here's a link to it (I hope - it should be silver with the character on it):  http://www.psp411.com/mods/psp411_com-mods-1061-4.jpg

If that's possible for you to turn into a license plate, could you put the name JAMES on it?  The month is September.

If it's not possible for you to create a plate with that character, then he'd be happy to have a Stitch one instead (with maybe black lettering?  I saw one that looked a little bit purple and it was more girlie than I think he'd like.)

The rest of the family would be taken care of with these choices, if possible!  

the pink Tink plate - MELISSA
the star wars plate where Mickey is a Jedi (not the one with star wars spelled out) - JIM
the Disney Dollars one - LOGAN (boy)
the cruise ship one - would there be room for REED FAMILY  ?

We're cruising September 19th, so if the Kingdom Hearts request is too hard or would take too much time, then don't worry about it.  We'd just love to have these in time for our trip.

THANK YOU in advance.  I'm wowed by your work!

Melissa


----------



## WDdaughter

Thank you so much Millipie, the names are great.

Lori


----------



## cccory

Has there been any graphics for New Year's?  We will be at the parks for New Years and would love to make something for everyone.  Of course my kids are at that age where they don't want to wear the same thing, so I was thinking about making something with the same theme, but a little different for everyone.
Cory Family
Breanne, Emma, Drew, Nate, Matt


----------



## big jack 2002

Millipie, Would you make the Mickey head with the pirate skull that you did for brendenpirate--only for "Bill"?  I found it in your Mickey Head folder.  I am going to iron it on my son's shirt for pirate night.
Thank you so much.
Barbara


----------



## KSFrogge

*Jordak*, We would love to have your "license plate" designs for our 10/24 cruise on the Magic:

Angela - Alice ..or Tink
Tracy - Goofy
Chris - the Aladdin monkey..Abu?
Rhiannon - Mickey Paint design
Hagan - Dash from Incredibles..? 
And a Cruise Ship one that says DNLPCLAN

*Millipie*, We would love to have "deck chairs" also if possible, and the Pirate Mickey 'studded' design that says "The Dunlap Family".  

We love the wonderful designs!  Thank you guys soooo much for all you do!!


----------



## Sand

jordak said:


> For Sandy. I found another one.



 OH MY ...wait I have to pick up my jaw off the floor...WOW!! 

THANK YOU SO MUCH JORDAK!! These are hard to find. Thanks you for this jem!!


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> Sorry for the long post, I have quite a few to put up here.
> 
> 
> Zellner Family Life preservers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff and Mitzie Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg and Vicki Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becca, Rick and Brenda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kara, JoAnne and Dennis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tim, Traci and Nathan One to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda, John and Jen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan, Tricia, Jacob and Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karfonta Family Still have one more to do.


 
Hi milliepie,

Can I get the one you did for Jeff and Mitzie for my parents?  Their names are Foye and Barbara and they are celebrating their 45th anniversary on the Wonder.

Thanks so much!


----------



## LouiseC

I really don't remember where I found them.  I was typing in so many different combinations looking for one that I wanted to make for myself and these came up.  It could have been Disney cruise mickey minnie or something like that.

Thanks Rhonda for making them more vibrant.  You are so good at that.  [/QUOTE]
I would like to know how to use some of these patterns to make my own magnets, hate to ask anyone else to do them for me but when I tried just putting them in my iPhoto they look real fuzzy so obviously I am doing something wrong and yes I have a Mac to work with.  Love all the patterns, hard to choose just one or two.  I want to be able to add names and dates so really need some detailed advice.  thanks


----------



## jordak

For BIG JACK 2002

Here is a link to your album of plates i made you. I think i got them all right. If not let me know.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/DIS Board Requests/BIG JACK 2002/


----------



## jordak

ivet said:


> Hi Jordak,
> My DD saw the Cinderella license plate (the blue one with the 2 Cinderella's) and said "This is AWESOME"  Could I please get it with her name?   Alejandria  or  Alex
> 
> GREAT WORK!!!  Thanks so much for your "magic" touch!!!
> 
> ivet



Here you go. Hope she likes it.


----------



## jordak

For MMMEARS


----------



## jordak

jsheridan said:


> Jordak -
> 
> My DH saw the awesome Bruce magnet that you made for our son and asked if he could get one for him as well.  Not to be outdone, but if they both get one, then I want one, too!
> 
> Any chance of getting a Grumpy plate for James and a Donald plate for Julie?  Also, can you use October for the plate rather than November (I wasn't going to have you change the Bruce one that you did already, but since you are doing these also - if it isn't too much of a pain - could you fix that to Oct?
> 
> I really appreciate it and hope that I am not asking for too much.



Here you go.


----------



## jordak

erionm said:


> jordak,
> 
> If you could please, Chip n Dale plates.  Names are Mark & Michael.  Could you please put a DVC logo in one corner and DCL in the other.
> 
> Thank you in advance



Here you go. Hope this works for you.


----------



## mmmears

jordak -- thanks so much!!!  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## jordak

Melissa R said:


> I LOVE the license plates that you're making.
> 
> I have no idea how you even begin to make these, so I'm not sure how hard it is to make a request.  My oldest son is really into the Disney game Kingdom Hearts.  The main character is named Sora.  I found a cool wallpaper design of Sora.  Would it be possible for you to turn it into a license plate?  Here's a link to it (I hope - it should be silver with the character on it):  http://www.psp411.com/mods/psp411_com-mods-1061-4.jpg
> 
> If that's possible for you to turn into a license plate, could you put the name JAMES on it?  The month is September.
> 
> If it's not possible for you to create a plate with that character, then he'd be happy to have a Stitch one instead (with maybe black lettering?  I saw one that looked a little bit purple and it was more girlie than I think he'd like.)
> 
> The rest of the family would be taken care of with these choices, if possible!
> 
> the pink Tink plate - MELISSA
> the star wars plate where Mickey is a Jedi (not the one with star wars spelled out) - JIM
> the Disney Dollars one - LOGAN (boy)
> the cruise ship one - would there be room for REED FAMILY  ?
> 
> We're cruising September 19th, so if the Kingdom Hearts request is too hard or would take too much time, then don't worry about it.  We'd just love to have these in time for our trip.
> 
> THANK YOU in advance.  I'm wowed by your work!
> 
> Melissa



Here you go. Have a great trip!


----------



## jordak

For KSFrogge


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you for all of the license plates.  They are just great!!  May I ask for 2 more??
Tony with Mickey as a Jedi Knight
and
Judy with Daisy Duck
Would you put Nov 09 in the corner and the DC logo in the other corner?  These are just super!!  Now, I just have to order some more ink!!!
Thank you again.  Everyone is going to be so surprised and pleased.
Barbara


----------



## jordak

big jack 2002 said:


> Thank you for all of the license plates.  They are just great!!  May I ask for 2 more??
> Tony with Mickey as a Jedi Knight
> and
> Judy with Daisy Duck
> Would you put Nov 09 in the corner and the DC logo in the other corner?  These are just super!!  Now, I just have to order some more ink!!!
> Thank you again.  Everyone is going to be so surprised and pleased.
> Barbara



Sure, not a problem.


----------



## erionm

jordak said:


> Here you go. Hope this works for you.



They are adorable!  Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## big jack 2002

I just wanted to say "Thank You" again.  These are great.  Thank you for making our trip "Magical"!!!
Barbara


----------



## DisneySunflower

Jordak,

Could I get license plates for my family?  We cruise the Wonder for the first time in November 2010.  I love the cruise logo in one corner and Nov with year in the other corner.  Of course, everyone wants a different plate.

Tinkerbell plate for Lauren
Grumpy plate for Vincent
Buzz Lightyear plate for Vincent II
Ariel plate for Shelby
Mickey plate for Dannée


----------



## flick

Hi Everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had asny DISigns for Sea Days?

Thanks in advance,
Kim


----------



## GoofyTraci

May I pls request two more lic plates. Sorry I know I need to stop looking at the thread.

Can  I have the daisy duck with Traci and star wars nathan. dcl logo with nov in the corner.

thanks I promise I will try to not ask for anymore.


----------



## Melissa R

Jordak - 

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU for the awesome plates!!!!!  They are beautiful!  

My oldest especially LOVED his Sora plate!  You made his day!  

Thanks again!!

Melissa


----------



## Melissa R

Ack!  I'm so excited to get these beautiful license plate designs.  I went to print them, and I can't get my printer to cooperate!  No matter what I've tried, I can't get it to come out right.  The printer wants to crop it to fit (even when I've told it to print landscape and scale to fit - not crop), or it turns it 90 degrees so I end up with just a little square of the whole design (even though I have it set for landscape).

GRRRRR!!!!

Anyone else having trouble?  Or does anyone have any advice for me?


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak,

Could I trouble you to make me some plates?  I would like Bruce plate with Alex on it, DVC logo in one corner, DCL logo in the other.  Also, 7 dwarves plate with Lori and also DVC logo in one corner and DCL logo in the other.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## sftnslky

jordak said:


>



*Please oh Please could you make me the Daisy one with MaryAnn? Thank you so much!! *


----------



## shellfish_mickfish

I know this is a dumb question but what do you do with the plates?  Put them on the door?


----------



## jordak

Melissa R said:


> Ack!  I'm so excited to get these beautiful license plate designs.  I went to print them, and I can't get my printer to cooperate!  No matter what I've tried, I can't get it to come out right.  The printer wants to crop it to fit (even when I've told it to print landscape and scale to fit - not crop), or it turns it 90 degrees so I end up with just a little square of the whole design (even though I have it set for landscape).
> 
> GRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Anyone else having trouble?  Or does anyone have any advice for me?



i have only printed one just as a test and it worked if i printed landscape and scaled to fit with one program i view pictures from, but another it cropped it. I am going to mess with the plates so they are easier to print


----------



## KSFrogge

jordak said:


> For KSFrogge



These are amazing!!  thank you soo much!! DS lit up like a Christmas tree when he saw his "Dash" plate!! You're awesome!


----------



## milliepie

Surfboards for Dave, Melanie, Jessica and Abigail










For Nana...

I will get the names to you soon.


----------



## cccory

cccory said:


> Has there been any graphics for New Year's?  We will be at the parks for New Years and would love to make something for everyone.  Of course my kids are at that age where they don't want to wear the same thing, so I was thinking about making something with the same theme, but a little different for everyone.
> Cory Family
> Breanne, Emma, Drew, Nate, Matt



Anything???


----------



## milliepie

For Foye and Barbara.  I did two font colors because I liked the blue, but the silver was nice too.


----------



## jordak

If anybody is having problems with their plates printing, i apologize. I screwed up on the settings when i started them and the print size is different from the size you see. If you can't print them, let me know and i will resize them. All new ones will be right. I am truly sorry.


----------



## ivet

jordak said:


> Here you go. Hope she likes it.



She LOVES it...she keeps yelling oh my gosh, oh my gosh and I cant keep her from jumping up and down  LOL 

Thanks again for spreading the "MAGIC" 

sonia


----------



## ivet

jordak said:


> If anybody is having problems with their plates printing, i apologize. I screwed up on the settings when i started them and the print size is different from the size you see. If you can't print them, let me know and i will resize them. All new ones will be right. I am truly sorry.



No problem jordak, I just copied to a word doc, set it to landscape, moved the rt and lt margins to zero, had to crop it just a little and WALL-LAA.  I printed a trial paper before putting it to a magnet, just in case.  

Hey you did the HARD part, I just had to tweak it a little.  No worries!!!
sonia


----------



## ivet

may I please get the 3 deck chairs with 

Mike - mickey
Sonia - minnie 
Alex - pale pink with the pretty flowers

Disney Magic

THESE ARE AWESOME!!!!!!!  

Thanks so much!

Sonia


----------



## tamis

Jordak,
My son just saw your graphics and had a few requests.  You certainly impressed him!!  He's hoping to decorate our cabin doors himself one day.  You have already done some licenses for me, so please don't feel pressured to do more, but if you happen to have time here is what he would like created for our family.

Buzz Lightyear breaking through the plate:  KYLER
Nemo Shark (w/o the bite):  JORDAN
Chip & Dale:  CALEB
Donald fishing with his nephews:  KEVIN
Donald & Daisy Duck:  TAMI

Could you please put Sept. in the corner.

Thanks....Again though, please don't go out of your way to do more for me if you have too much on your plate already. 

Tami


----------



## kileybeth

To all of the Disigners on this thread!  You all do beautiful work, you are true examples of what the DIS is all about!  

Here is my request.  Have any of you read the thread on the cruise line forum entitled URGENT, Please Help!  

Dreams Unlimited (they ones who sponser this board) and the TA so many of us use and Norm and Shirley (who do those awesome baskets and have that great post up in the sticky's about Port Canaveral, they just went to bat for a DISSER BIG TIME.  They both deserve some recognition and I would love to have magnets to put on my cabin door for our upcoming cruise in 13 days that promote both of them to fellow cruisers who may not know about Dreams or Shirley or the DISBoards.  I do have my lime green DIS mickey heads ready to go but how about something for Webmaster John from Dreams and for Shirley and Norm?  

Thank you in advance for whatever you can think up!  

You really should go read the thread though, take a tissue. . .


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Wow!  You have such creative ideas.  My sister-in-law told me about this link, so I decided to check it out.  I'm very new at all this.  We've cruised a lot, but it wasn't until our last cruise in January that my sister-in-law made us all these cute door signs.  We are getting ready to go on a Disney Cruise with two other families.  I thought it would be fun to make doors signs for all of us, so I'm begging for your help since I have no idea where to begin.  As I looked at your different ideas, I thought that the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background and the Magic ship with the disney characters around it would be fun.  There are a total of 17 people going.  I wasn't sure if it would be possible to put all of those names on one picture, or if it would work better to just do separate family's names.  What to you think, and are you able to help me???  Thanks!  Crzyboutcruizn


----------



## eeyoremommy

cccory said:


> Anything???



RustManFan (Marion) has a few on one of the DISign threads.


----------



## jordak

If i made a license plate for you and you are having printing issues, i fixed(least i think i did) them and uploaded them to a new album. Sorry about this.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/disney magnets/Fixed plates/?start=all


----------



## jessie6376

All of you are so talented with these disigns. I am amazed.

Could I get the name Kenzie with Mickey and friends in it and also Dallas with the male mickey friends please and Terry with Male Mickey friends


----------



## eeyoremommy

For Jordak:
I gave up trying to add names myself (looked really bad).  Could I please get a Captain Hook plate with Grayson on it?  Thank you so much (from a graphically challenged individual).  Your plates look really good!


----------



## LD NURSE

jordak said:


> http://i229.photobucket.com/albums/ee285/jordak67/DIS%20Board%20Requests/jasongrumpyplate.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Can I get the grumpy one for Charles? DEC
> The Jiminy Cricket for Karrie Dec
> And the second Jack from the nightmare before Christmas For Hayden DEC?
> 
> This are great!!My son said, "Are you gonna put that on a shirt for me?"
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!
> Karrie


----------



## cccory

eeyoremommy said:


> rustmanfan (marion) has a few on one of the disign threads.



thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## jordak

DisneySunflower said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I get license plates for my family?  We cruise the Wonder for the first time in November 2010.  I love the cruise logo in one corner and Nov with year in the other corner.  Of course, everyone wants a different plate.
> 
> Tinkerbell plate for Lauren
> Grumpy plate for Vincent
> Buzz Lightyear plate for Vincent II
> Ariel plate for Shelby
> Mickey plate for Dannée


----------



## jordak

for            GoofyTraci


If the star wars is not what you wanted let me know.


----------



## mmmears

jordak -- I haven't tried to print my Little Mermaid plate yet -- is there something wrong with it, or will it be ok when I go to print it?


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I trouble you to make me some plates?  I would like Bruce plate with Alex on it, DVC logo in one corner, DCL logo in the other.  Also, 7 dwarves plate with Lori and also DVC logo in one corner and DCL logo in the other.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori


----------



## jordak

mmmears said:


> jordak -- I haven't tried to print my Little Mermaid plate yet -- is there something wrong with it, or will it be ok when I go to print it?




It should be ok but some printer software might not size properly. Just in case use this one. I resized it to print.


----------



## jordak

sftnslky said:


> *Please oh Please could you make me the Daisy one with MaryAnn? Thank you so much!! *



no problem


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak, Thank you so much.  I'm having a problem printing though.  I just printed the Lori plate and I used landscape but it still didn't fit the whole plate on 8.5 x 11 page, cut end of plate off. Should I be doing something different?

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> It should be ok but some printer software might not size properly. Just in case use this one. I resized it to print.



Thank you so much!!!  I really appreciate it!  I think that it will look fantastic on our door...


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak, Thank you so much.  I'm having a problem printing though.  I just printed the Lori plate and I used landscape but it still didn't fit the whole plate on 8.5 x 11 page, cut end of plate off. Should I be doing something different?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



Need to check size to fit i believe.


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

Hi!!!!!! Jordak you have a skill for the license plates and I was wondering it you could do a few for our trip.
Six people-
Christine-Minnie
Shoaib-Mickey
Kaylene-tinkerbell gang
Cameron-Stitch
Kaden-anything toy story
Anissa-tinkerbell or pincesses
Thank you so much!!!!!-rhinosbiggestfan


----------



## jordak

For TAMIS


----------



## jordak

rhinosbiggestfan said:


> Hi!!!!!! Jordak you have a skill for the license plates and I was wondering it you could do a few for our trip.
> Six people-
> Christine-Minnie
> Shoaib-Mickey
> Kaylene-tinkerbell gang
> Cameron-Stitch
> Kaden-anything toy story
> Anissa-tinkerbell or pincesses
> Thank you so much!!!!!-rhinosbiggestfan




sure, what month are you going?


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

we are going in January on our 3rd DCL cruise!!!  YAY


----------



## jordak

For Rhinosbiggestfan


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you be able to make journal pages for Hoop De Do, Epcot, and Port Orleans, French Quarter?
The journal that I am making for the ladies in our group is turning out excellent -- completely thanks to you!!
Thank you so much for all that you do.
Barbara


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> for            GoofyTraci
> 
> 
> If the star wars is not what you wanted let me know.



OMG these are awesome!!! My little boy will love his star wars lic plate. It is so cool. Thank you so much for adding a little eatra magic to our trips. I will post pics when we return from our trip. Thank you so much again.

Traci


----------



## tamis

jordak said:


> For TAMIS



Jordak....Do you EVER sleep?  Wow, you made our day today when we saw the new plates.  Thanks so much for making them for us.  As usual, your work is amazing!


----------



## rhinosbiggestfan

WOW jordak those look awesome!!!!!! Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Jordak I did up a blank Star Wars one for one of my boys, but now my 12 year old wants one that you don't have, yet.  Can you use the following KingdomHearts one to do one up.  If you'd like to put his name on it, go ahead, as there are so many colors in this picture, I'm not sure what would look best.  His name is Daniel.  Thanks for whatever you can do.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

crzyboutcruizn said:


> Wow!  You have such creative ideas.  My sister-in-law told me about this link, so I decided to check it out.  I'm very new at all this.  We've cruised a lot, but it wasn't until our last cruise in January that my sister-in-law made us all these cute door signs.  We are getting ready to go on a Disney Cruise with two other families.  I thought it would be fun to make doors signs for all of us, so I'm begging for your help since I have no idea where to begin.  As I looked at your different ideas, I thought that the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background and the Magic ship with the disney characters around it would be fun.  There are a total of 17 people going.  I wasn't sure if it would be possible to put all of those names on one picture, or if it would work better to just do separate family's names.  What to you think, and are you able to help me???  Thanks!  Crzyboutcruizn



Hey there.  Sorry I missed this earlier.  The thread sometimes goes so fast I can't keep up.  

I can help you out, but for the deck chair design it would be better to split the group up.  The biggest deck chair graphic I have fits 7 chairs.  I can go bigger, but I don't think it would look that great.  Just let me know the names per design and the order if any you would like the names in and deck chair preference.  

For the one with the characters surrounding the ship, all of the names should fit fine on that, or if you prefer for each family I can do that too.  Let me know and I'll work on that for you.


----------



## staffieri

Love the Cruise Thank you sign for Nana. You are so sweet. Looking forward to seeing the names. If you have time would love something that showed swimming with dolphins for Cozumel, Stingray for Grand Cayman, and something for Pirate Night. If it works. We leave September 18th.

***Also, not creative but if you do Disney in California I love to help out. I'm an AP holder and live very close. At least I could pick you up fro the airport as a Thank You!!****

Kimberly


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> Millipie, Would you make the Mickey head with the pirate skull that you did for brendenpirate--only for "Bill"?  I found it in your Mickey Head folder.  I am going to iron it on my son's shirt for pirate night.
> Thank you so much.
> Barbara




My pleasure!


----------



## pixiemel

milliepie said:


> Surfboards for Dave, Melanie, Jessica and Abigail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Nana...
> 
> I will get the names to you soon.



Thank you so much, Milliepie!


----------



## milliepie

WDdaughter said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! The deck chairs are awesome!  Could you do the names in a variety of characters, I saw some names like that a few pages back.  Also, I was able to steal the "Alex" Mickey Pirate swinging on a rope a few pages back, at your leisure, could you make me a Lori on the Minnie Pirate head, no hurry for that one, it's for my New Year's Cruise.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



I'm trying to go back a few pages to see if I missed any and I saw this.  I think I got to your names, but I missed the pirate minnie request.  If I'm missing anything else please let me know.


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Love the Cruise Thank you sign for Nana. You are so sweet. Looking forward to seeing the names. If you have time would love something that showed swimming with dolphins for Cozumel, Stingray for Grand Cayman, and something for Pirate Night. If it works. We leave September 18th.
> 
> ***Also, not creative but if you do Disney in California I love to help out. I'm an AP holder and live very close. At least I could pick you up fro the airport as a Thank You!!****
> 
> Kimberly



LOL, thank you for the kind offer, but I live close by too!  We (until recently) had ap's too, but might be moving, so didn't renew this year.  I'll be working on names soon so keep an eye out for those.    For the others I do have a couple of graphics that will work fine, I'll throw something together for you.


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Thank you so much for your response and being so willing to help.  I would like the following information written however you think would look best on the Disney Magic ship with the characters around it.
Law Family
Lockhart Family
Finch Family

Also, could you include this on the picture?

Disney Magic
Eastern Carribbean
Sept. 25th-Oct. 3rd


We were also wondering if you could do a picture for each family using the deck chair picture with Castaway Cay, and include the name Disney Magic with sailing dates of Sept. 25th-Oct. 3rd.  on the life preserver.

Family #1
Rick
Marci 
Kelsi
Madison
Brady

Family #2
Lee 
Stacy
Lindsey
Amanda
Makenna
Brandon

Family #3
Dave
Kori
Lauren
Matthew
Riley
Garrison

Thanks again.  You are so kind to help out.


----------



## erionm

jordak,

Could I make another request please.

Jim - Mickey (Blue 'Dizny Boyz' from photobucket)
Shelia - Minnie (Pink 'Dizny Girlz' from photobucket)

No date or logo.  They work in the Chase Disney Visa call center and they want them for their cubicles.

Thanks again


----------



## big jack 2002

My husband saw the pirate head that you made for our son.  Would you please makethe same thing except for the name "Bob"?
Thank you so very much from across the country--Ohio!!
Barbara


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> LOL, thank you for the kind offer, but I live close by too!  We (until recently) had ap's too, but might be moving, so didn't renew this year.  I'll be working on names soon so keep an eye out for those.    For the others I do have a couple of graphics that will work fine, I'll throw something together for you.





That is too funny. Just was trying to think of a way I could do something for you. I live in Fountain Valley. What about cup cakes or banana bread. I'm a little famous of it.


----------



## SoonerCruzr

staffieri said:


> Love the Cruise Thank you sign for Nana. You are so sweet. Looking forward to seeing the names. If you have time would love something that showed swimming with dolphins for Cozumel, Stingray for Grand Cayman, and something for Pirate Night. If it works. We leave September 18th.
> 
> Kimberly



Hi, Kimberly - We will be on the same sailing of the Magic.  I can't wait to see what all the doors look like.  

I am just getting started and am looking for Disney font and symbols.  Could anyone help?


----------



## Fire14

crzyboutcruizn said:


> Disney Magic
> Eastern Carribbean
> Sept. 25th-Oct. 3rd


 
You may want to check your date I believe the cruise sets sail Sept. *26*
I'm also on this cruise


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jordak I did up a blank Star Wars one for one of my boys, but now my 12 year old wants one that you don't have, yet.  Can you use the following KingdomHearts one to do one up.  If you'd like to put his name on it, go ahead, as there are so many colors in this picture, I'm not sure what would look best.  His name is Daniel.  Thanks for whatever you can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Here you go. I hope he likes it, if not i totally understand. I had to do some tweaking to make it work and i never really got it looking the i wanted.


----------



## jordak

erionm said:


> jordak,
> 
> Could I make another request please.
> 
> Jim - Mickey (Blue 'Dizny Boyz' from photobucket)
> Shelia - Minnie (Pink 'Dizny Girlz' from photobucket)
> 
> No date or logo.  They work in the Chase Disney Visa call center and they want them for their cubicles.
> 
> Thanks again



Here you go


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> OMG these are awesome!!! My little boy will love his star wars lic plate. It is so cool. Thank you so much for adding a little eatra magic to our trips. I will post pics when we return from our trip. Thank you so much again.
> 
> Traci


your welcome. That would be cool if you do post some pics. Curious to see how they will look on a door.


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Fire14 said:


> You may want to check your date I believe the cruise sets sail Sept. *26*
> I'm also on this cruise [/QUOTE
> 
> You're right. I got mixed up with my fly in date.  Thanks.


----------



## Fire14

crzyboutcruizn said:


> Fire14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to check your date I believe the cruise sets sail Sept. *26*
> I'm also on this cruise [/QUOTE
> 
> You're right. I got mixed up with my fly in date. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Have u joined our group?
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneySunflower

jordak said:


>



Thank you so very much!  You are awesome!


----------



## altiek

This stuff looks so awesome.  I don't cruise til 12/2010, so it's too early to ask for what I would like....but I'm so scared you guys will get tired of doing it and go away


----------



## staffieri

SoonerCruzr said:


> Hi, Kimberly - We will be on the same sailing of the Magic.  I can't wait to see what all the doors look like.
> 
> I am just getting started and am looking for Disney font and symbols.  Could anyone help?


 I think my door is going to be GREAT!! and my family has no idea. I'm on Deck 8. I got a free bump up. Just found out when my papers came. Do you have any kids going. I have a daughter 3 and Trevor 10.


----------



## Grandma4ever

altiek said:


> This stuff looks so awesome.  I don't cruise til 12/2010, so it's too early to ask for what I would like....but I'm so scared you guys will get tired of doing it and go away



I have followed this thread for several years and the designers have changed as the designs but there has has never been a period without new exciting design.  Do not worry.  I cruise next year too and can't wait to begin to plan my door.

A BIG THANK YOU to each of you that offer your time to design graphic for us less talented ones.  Lois


----------



## breakingd_awn

I've never requested graphics before I hope I'm going about it the right way. I saw the graphic with 6 beach chairs , VERY CUTE!! Can you please do that one for my family I would like it to say Castaway Cay and include Disney Wonder with sailing dates Feb 28-Mar 4 on it. When you do the names can I request specific colors for each chair? if so 
            JOEL  -red chair
            Dawn- pink chair
            Morgan-pink chair
            Madison - pink chair
            Rogan -  Pink chair
            Evalie  - pink chair
If you can't do specific colors for chairs that's ok . Thank you so much


----------



## KSFrogge

jordak said:


> your welcome. That would be cool if you do post some pics. Curious to see how they will look on a door.


I will take photos when mine are ready.. I cut them out yesterday and they look incredible. Getting them laminated today  Thank you again!


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Here you go. I hope he likes it, if not i totally understand. I had to do some tweaking to make it work and i never really got it looking the i wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loves it Jordak!  He's home sick from school today, so got to see it this morning.  Thanks so very much!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

> I would like to know how to use some of these patterns to make my own magnets, hate to ask anyone else to do them for me but when I tried just putting them in my iPhoto they look real fuzzy so obviously I am doing something wrong and yes I have a Mac to work with.  Love all the patterns, hard to choose just one or two.  I want to be able to add names and dates so really need some detailed advice.  thanks



If you are trying to get a picture off of someone's photo sharing site, you need to make sure that the image is at it's largest before saving it to your computer.  I can't help you with iPhoto because i have no experience with that, but If you are having trouble putting names on yourself, just ask someone here or at the design forum and any of the designers would be more than happy to help you out.  





			
				SoonerCruzr said:
			
		

> I am just getting started and am looking for Disney font and symbols. Could anyone help?




*Try these sites.  They are very helpful for disney fonts and symbols.  *

http://mickeyavenue.com/

http://i-love-disney.com/downloads/disney-cartoon-fonts/


----------



## milliepie

KSFrogge said:


> *Jordak*, We would love to have your "license plate" designs for our 10/24 cruise on the Magic:
> 
> Angela - Alice ..or Tink
> Tracy - Goofy
> Chris - the Aladdin monkey..Abu?
> Rhiannon - Mickey Paint design
> Hagan - Dash from Incredibles..?
> And a Cruise Ship one that says DNLPCLAN
> 
> *Millipie*, We would love to have "deck chairs" also if possible, and the Pirate Mickey 'studded' design that says "The Dunlap Family".
> 
> We love the wonderful designs!  Thank you guys soooo much for all you do!!






Hi there, I'm going a few pages back to try to see if I missed any and I saw this.  Here are the chairs, but I think the Pirate Mickey design you are thinking of is not my design, I think TJ is doing that one.


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> My husband saw the pirate head that you made for our son.  Would you please makethe same thing except for the name "Bob"?
> Thank you so very much from across the country--Ohio!!
> Barbara



No problem!


----------



## erionm

erionm said:


> jordak,
> 
> Could I make another request please.
> 
> Jim - Mickey (Blue 'Dizny Boyz' from photobucket)
> Shelia - Minnie (Pink 'Dizny Girlz' from photobucket)
> 
> No date or logo.  They work in the Chase Disney Visa call center and they want them for their cubicles.
> 
> Thanks again


jordak,

Thanks for the Mickey & Minnie.  Could I also get a Tigger for Dan without the logos in the corners.

Thanks again


----------



## lcoasterdizfan

jordak said:


> Here you go



Jordak-

Thank you very much.  They are both great!!  You're the best!

Leslie


----------



## KSFrogge

milliepie said:


> Hi there, I'm going a few pages back to try to see if I missed any and I saw this.  Here are the chairs, but I think the Pirate Mickey design you are thinking of is not my design, I think TJ is doing that one.



Wow! Perfect.. thank you so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

KSFROGGEIs this the one you wanted?






[/IMG]


----------



## KSFrogge

*TJ* -- That's the one!! Thank you so much!


----------



## big jack 2002

Thank you so much for the great designs.  I'm ironing them unto their shirts.  Thank you again.
Barbara


----------



## jordak

erionm said:


> jordak,
> 
> Thanks for the Mickey & Minnie.  Could I also get a Tigger for Dan without the logos in the corners.
> 
> Thanks again




here you go


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak,
Could I get Tigger with Grammy and Pluto with Grayson?  Thanks!


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak,
> Could I get Tigger with Grammy and Pluto with Grayson?  Thanks!


Sure, np


----------



## erionm

jordak said:


> here you go



Thanks again.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Thanks Jordak.  You're awesome.


----------



## CaptainScott

jordak said:


> Sure, np


Heelo could you do some of these for me
The Baker Family " Disney Cruise Ship"
Scott- Captain  Mickey
Dylan- Pirate Mickey
Lynn-Pirate Minnie
Trevor-Star Wars Mickey
All with Nov 09
Thanks so much


----------



## jordak

CaptainScott said:


> Heelo could you do some of these for me
> The Baker Family " Disney Cruise Ship"
> Scott- Captain  Mickey
> Dylan- Pirate Mickey
> Lynn-Pirate Minnie
> Trevor-Star Wars Mickey
> All with Nov 09
> Thanks so much



your welcome


----------



## disneymagicgirl

Could someone please make me 3 plain Mickey heads with our names written in them in the Disney font?

Our names are Jen, Jordan, and Anderson.

Also, if you have anything cute regarding it being our 1st cruise, that would be nice also. 

You guys are so creative!


----------



## tjbaggott

[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

staffieri said:


> Love the Cruise Thank you sign for Nana. You are so sweet. Looking forward to seeing the names. If you have time would love something that showed swimming with dolphins for Cozumel, Stingray for Grand Cayman, and something for Pirate Night. If it works. We leave September 18th.
> 
> ***Also, not creative but if you do Disney in California I love to help out. I'm an AP holder and live very close. At least I could pick you up fro the airport as a Thank You!!****
> 
> Kimberly


Don't know if you got graphics yet for the Stingrays and dolphins, but thought I'd post these two that I have.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## denise

you are all so talented!!!! Just love looking at all the designs....


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak and Milliepie,

Thank you so much for sharing your time and talent. You guys are amazing, you come up with these fabulous designs to make everyone's trip a little bit nicer!  It took me all day just to figure out how to print the license plates in full size!! Thanks again.


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak and Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your time and talent. You guys are amazing, you come up with these fabulous designs to make everyone's trip a little bit nicer!  It took me all day just to figure out how to print the license plates in full size!! Thanks again.


You are welcome. i'm sorry about that, but glad you got them to print.


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Love the Cruise Thank you sign for Nana. You are so sweet. Looking forward to seeing the names. If you have time would love something that showed swimming with dolphins for Cozumel, Stingray for Grand Cayman, and something for Pirate Night. If it works. We leave September 18th.
> 
> ***Also, not creative but if you do Disney in California I love to help out. I'm an AP holder and live very close. At least I could pick you up fro the airport as a Thank You!!****
> 
> Kimberly



Finally got some free time and got these done for ya!    Let me know if I got everything right, I sometimes tend to misspell.  
For pirate night I have something new I put together, if you like it I can put something on it for you.


----------



## milliepie

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak and Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your time and talent. You guys are amazing, you come up with these fabulous designs to make everyone's trip a little bit nicer!  It took me all day just to figure out how to print the license plates in full size!! Thanks again.




You are most welcome!  I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## milliepie

*Deck Chairs for Mike, Sonia and Alex*








*
Phineas and Ferb having a great time on their cruise..  *


----------



## milliepie

kileybeth said:


> To all of the Disigners on this thread!  You all do beautiful work, you are true examples of what the DIS is all about!
> 
> Here is my request.  Have any of you read the thread on the cruise line forum entitled URGENT, Please Help!
> 
> Dreams Unlimited (they ones who sponser this board) and the TA so many of us use and Norm and Shirley (who do those awesome baskets and have that great post up in the sticky's about Port Canaveral, they just went to bat for a DISSER BIG TIME.  They both deserve some recognition and I would love to have magnets to put on my cabin door for our upcoming cruise in 13 days that promote both of them to fellow cruisers who may not know about Dreams or Shirley or the DISBoards.  I do have my lime green DIS mickey heads ready to go but how about something for Webmaster John from Dreams and for Shirley and Norm?
> 
> Thank you in advance for whatever you can think up!
> 
> You really should go read the thread though, take a tissue. . .



It's not much, but I wanted to get something to you before you left.  I hope it's what you were thinking.


----------



## milliepie

crzyboutcruizn said:


> Thank you so much for your response and being so willing to help.  I would like the following information written however you think would look best on the Disney Magic ship with the characters around it.
> Law Family
> Lockhart Family
> Finch Family
> 
> Also, could you include this on the picture?
> 
> Disney Magic
> Eastern Carribbean
> Sept. 25th-Oct. 3rd
> 
> 
> We were also wondering if you could do a picture for each family using the deck chair picture with Castaway Cay, and include the name Disney Magic with sailing dates of Sept. 25th-Oct. 3rd.  on the life preserver.
> 
> Family #1
> Rick
> Marci
> Kelsi
> Madison
> Brady
> 
> Family #2
> Lee
> Stacy
> Lindsey
> Amanda
> Makenna
> Brandon
> 
> Family #3
> Dave
> Kori
> Lauren
> Matthew
> Riley
> Garrison
> 
> Thanks again.  You are so kind to help out.




I hope everything works for you .  Please let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Finally got some free time and got these done for ya!    Let me know if I got everything right, I sometimes tend to misspell.
> For pirate night I have something new I put together, if you like it I can put something on it for you.


Very cool!!


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> I've never requested graphics before I hope I'm going about it the right way. I saw the graphic with 6 beach chairs , VERY CUTE!! Can you please do that one for my family I would like it to say Castaway Cay and include Disney Wonder with sailing dates Feb 28-Mar 4 on it. When you do the names can I request specific colors for each chair? if so
> JOEL  -red chair
> Dawn- pink chair
> Morgan-pink chair
> Madison - pink chair
> Rogan -  Pink chair
> Evalie  - pink chair
> If you can't do specific colors for chairs that's ok . Thank you so much




Just to clarify, you want one red Mickey Chair and the rest pink polka dot Minnie chairs?  I can do this for you, but I don't know if you know, you can get other "girl" color chairs too.  I have Cinderella, Ariel, Tinkerbell, Daisy, Mrs. Incredible, Jack Skellington's Sally, and Lilo.  I can also make a new chair if you have any special requests.    Let me know!


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> Don't know if you got graphics yet for the Stingrays and dolphins, but thought I'd post these two that I have.



Oops, sorry TJ, I didn't see that you had already posted something until now.  I was just going through trying to make sure I'm not missing any.  
Hope you are doing well!


----------



## breakingd_awn

I didn't know that ,any of the girls would be fine. Thank you  I love all your graphics it's so hard to decide.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Thanks I didn't know that , I'll take the 5 girls in any girl color. Your designs are so cute it's hard to decide I thought i already posted a reply but I didn't see so if theres 2 that's why . sorrry


----------



## Mommy Poppins

You guys are very very talented!!

We are scheduled for our very first cruise on January 17, 2010.  My DH will be returning from Iraq and this is our welcome home trip.  We will be traveling with friends whose dad is also returning from Iraq.  Do any of you have any designs that incorporate military return/thank you or something along those lines that we could put on our doors for our returning soldiers.

Thanks!


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Holy Cow!  You are awesome.  The door signs you designed for us are amazing.  We love them.  However, we are missing the dad's names off of each deck chair picture.  
Rick needs to be added to Marci, Kelsi, Brady and Madison

Dave needs to be added to Kori, Lauren, Riley, Matthew and Garrison

Lee needs to be added to Stacy, Lindsey, Amanda, Makenna and Brandon

We are so sorry to bug you.  Thank you so much for being so kind and willing to do all this work for us.  You are really adding to the magic of our vacation.  Thanks again.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie, Hi!  I saw on photobucket you have minnie heads w tiarras do you have mickey heads w crowns . I was hoping I could get:
                    Mickey head w crown-  Joel
                         Minnie w tiarra     Dawn
                         Minnie w tiarra     Morgan
                          Minnie w tiarra    Madison
                         Minnie w tiarra     Rogan
                         Minnie w tiarra     Evalie

                      Thank you


----------



## mylittleprincess

We had so much fun doing this!!! DD7 even created some of her own.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



thank you so much!


----------



## tngal

mylittleprincess said:


> We had so much fun doing this!!! DD7 even created some of her own.




those mickey's with the tails are just toooo cute!! Gotta go to home depot now!!

Lisa


----------



## mylittleprincess

Thanks, Lisa!! I came up with the idea and thought they were so cute!!


----------



## disneyfreak1

milliepie said:


> For Foye and Barbara. I did two font colors because I liked the blue, but the silver was nice too.


 
Thank you sooooo much!  You're awesome!


----------



## milliepie

I was going to say the same as Lisa, I think those little paint chip Mickey's are so cute!  Clever idea!




jordak said:


> Very cool!!



Thanks! 





			
				crzyboutcruizn said:
			
		

> Holy Cow! You are awesome. The door signs you designed for us are amazing. We love them. However, we are missing the dad's names off of each deck chair picture.
> Rick needs to be added to Marci, Kelsi, Brady and Madison
> 
> Dave needs to be added to Kori, Lauren, Riley, Matthew and Garrison
> 
> Lee needs to be added to Stacy, Lindsey, Amanda, Makenna and Brandon
> 
> We are so sorry to bug you. Thank you so much for being so kind and willing to do all this work for us. You are really adding to the magic of our vacation. Thanks again.



Oh my gosh, I'm sorry.  I have no idea how I missed that one!  I guess dads aren't allowed on the cruise this time.     I'll fix these for you.


----------



## tngal

mylittleprincess said:


> Thanks, Lisa!! I came up with the idea and thought they were so cute!!




do you care if i use your idea on my dec.cruise?

Lisa


----------



## mylittleprincess

tngal said:


> do you care if i use your idea on my dec.cruise?
> 
> Lisa




Not at all!! Have fun!!   I thought they were so cute. DD7 LOVED them as well.


----------



## 3MBCruisers

Jordak,

Your license plates are wonderful!  Could you please create a set of 3 for me?

Cora on the 'Pooh_tug' design with APR in the upper left corner.
Emma on the 'Princesses' design with SEPT in the upper left corner.
Scott on the 'Buzz Breakout' design with Oct09 in the upper left corner.

Thanks for your willingness to share your designs and the amount of time you are willing to committ for the 'Design-challenged' of us!

Thanks, Paige


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Thank you so much.  We also loved your new 'Walking the Plank' page.  If it's possible, could we get one that says:

Finch, Lockhart, Law
Friends' Cruise 2009
Pirate Night

You are awesome.  We hope you know how much you're appreciated!!


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

We've been having so much fun scoping out your fabulous license plates, and we're wondering if it's possible to get some made up for a friends cruise we will be going on in 15 days.  If so, here is some information.  Thank you so much.

I don't have everyone's request in just yet.  There are a total of 17 people going.  Here are most of them.

Lee-grumpy
Rick-grumpy
Dave-grumpy

Kori-pink minnie
Stacy-pink minnie
Marci-pink minnie

Kelsi-Belle (in her gold ball gown)
Brady- mickey
Lauren- Ariel
Matthew-star wars mickey (not the one with the star wars written behind it)
Riley- Daisy Duck
Makenna-Minnie
Brandon- Lightning McQueen
Garrison- Mickey

I'll send the rest when I get them.  Thank you so much for being so willing to share your creativity and hard work.  You are fantastic.


----------



## eeyoremommy

mylittleprincess,
I agree with Lisa.  The HD Mickeys with tails are just too cute.  I love them!


----------



## jordak

3MBCruisers said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Your license plates are wonderful!  Could you please create a set of 3 for me?
> 
> Cora on the 'Pooh_tug' design with APR in the upper left corner.
> Emma on the 'Princesses' design with SEPT in the upper left corner.
> Scott on the 'Buzz Breakout' design with Oct09 in the upper left corner.
> 
> Thanks for your willingness to share your designs and the amount of time you are willing to committ for the 'Design-challenged' of us!
> 
> Thanks, Paige



 Here you go.


----------



## mylittleprincess

eeyoremommy said:


> mylittleprincess,
> I agree with Lisa.  The HD Mickeys with tails are just too cute.  I love them!




Thank you so much!! I am NOT very crafty so I was very impressed with myself!!


----------



## jordak

crzyboutcruizn said:


> We've been having so much fun scoping out your fabulous license plates, and we're wondering if it's possible to get some made up for a friends cruise we will be going on in 15 days.  If so, here is some information.  Thank you so much.
> 
> I don't have everyone's request in just yet.  There are a total of 17 people going.  Here are most of them.
> 
> Lee-grumpy
> Rick-grumpy
> Dave-grumpy
> 
> Kori-pink minnie
> Stacy-pink minnie
> Marci-pink minnie
> 
> Kelsi-Belle (in her gold ball gown)
> Brady- mickey
> Lauren- Ariel
> Matthew-star wars mickey (not the one with the star wars written behind it)
> Riley- Daisy Duck
> Makenna-Minnie
> Brandon- Lightning McQueen
> Garrison- Mickey
> 
> I'll send the rest when I get them.  Thank you so much for being so willing to share your creativity and hard work.  You are fantastic.



Here you go. I believe i got them all right. If not let me know.


----------



## tngal

mylittleprincess said:


> Not at all!! Have fun!!   I thought they were so cute. DD7 LOVED them as well.


thanks! I wish I could think up cute ideas like that did you draw the tails on or glue yarn ?

Lisa


----------



## mylittleprincess

tngal said:


> thanks! I wish I could think up cute ideas like that did you draw the tails on or glue yarn ?
> 
> Lisa




They are the string that you make the bracelets with. We just glued them on with glue stick.


----------



## pjpoohbear

Jordak,

I am normally a designer, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to do the license plates and they are adorable!!!

Can I get a Chip and Dale sailors w/ Penny and a Jimmini Cricket w/ Terry.

Could you use these great clip art pieces from Milliepie






 & 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you very much!!!


----------



## ladypirate

mmmears said:


> I don't know how to post a photo, either, but I just wanted to say that I'd LOVE to see your photos if you find a way to post them!!!
> 
> Also, did anything get "taken" from your door?  I don't want to work on all of this stuff and then have it all disappear...


There are sooo soooo many posts, so i lost mine in here - still need some advice to post my photo on here of my FE and magnets.  HELP!!

And no, none were stolen. Our room was off on its own hallway,  so i really don't think it got much viewing (but the room upgrade was WELL worth it) but our family traveling with us were on 2 and were fine as well in a well traveled spot!  

No worries.


----------



## LouiseC

milliepie said:


> If you are trying to get a picture off of someone's photo sharing site, you need to make sure that the image is at it's largest before saving it to your computer.  I can't help you with iPhoto because i have no experience with that, but If you are having trouble putting names on yourself, just ask someone here or at the design forum and any of the designers would be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for responding,  How do I know who to ask to do a design?  I think you do the deck chairs (right??)  Really love them.  If you do them for me, do I just copy them to my computer and what size do they come through as and then how do I make them about 5 x 7 inches??  See how ignorant I am with all this?  Will it upset anyone if I am able to copy a design and put my own names in them?  I have had some success with some of the basic Mickey heads but that is about it.  I was able to get some Disney fonts into my computer so think I can do something really simple.  The deck chairs in particular come out fuzzy when I just copy your blank ones so if you would be willing to do them that would be great.  Didn't know I was going to write you a book, huh???


----------



## jordak

pjpoohbear said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I am normally a designer, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to do the license plates and they are adorable!!!
> 
> Can I get a Chip and Dale sailors w/ Penny and a Jimmini Cricket w/ Terry.
> 
> Could you use these great clip art pieces from Milliepie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!


You sure can. Will try to come up with something tonight.


----------



## Grandma4ever

ladypirate said:


> There are sooo soooo many posts, so i lost mine in here - still need some advice to post my photo on here of my FE and magnets.  HELP!!
> 
> And no, none were stolen. Our room was off on its own hallway,  so i really don't think it got much viewing (but the room upgrade was WELL worth it) but our family traveling with us were on 2 and were fine as well in a well traveled spot!
> 
> No worries.



To post a picture you will need to transfer your photos to a photo site like Photo Bucket.  Once there you can get the code that you use to post the picture.  I can't say which code as I grab the one I think it is and then preview the post only to discover that I copied the wrong one.  Then I go back a choose a different one and repeat the process until the picture is there when I preview the post.  There are only 3 or 4 options so it doesn't take too loong.  

As far as magnets going missing it does happen.  Some tips to protect your magnets is to have them personilzed with your room number or your name.  Since it is most often kids that are out late at night that seem to remove them some folks take the magnets off the door when they go to sleep for the night.

I know that magnets do in fact walk as I made some princesses for my sister several years ago and they all walked one night.


----------



## jordak

pjpoohbear said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I am normally a designer, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to do the license plates and they are adorable!!!
> 
> Can I get a Chip and Dale sailors w/ Penny and a Jimmini Cricket w/ Terry.
> 
> Could you use these great clip art pieces from Milliepie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!!!



Hope this works for you


----------



## mmmears

ladypirate said:


> And no, none were stolen. Our room was off on its own hallway,  so i really don't think it got much viewing (but the room upgrade was WELL worth it) but our family traveling with us were on 2 and were fine as well in a well traveled spot!
> 
> No worries.



Thanks for the info!  I would hate to spend all the time to make something to surprise my family and have it go missing...




Grandma4ever said:


> As far as magnets going missing it does happen.  Some tips to protect your magnets is to have them personilzed with your room number or your name.  Since it is most often kids that are out late at night that seem to remove them some folks take the magnets off the door when they go to sleep for the night.
> 
> I know that magnets do in fact walk as I made some princesses for my sister several years ago and they all walked one night.



It's just so sad that it's even an issue...  I like the idea of moving them inside at night, though, so we may do that.  Just don't want our things to go missing...


----------



## jordak

For hawaiian mickey


----------



## staffieri

tjbaggott said:


> Don't know if you got graphics yet for the Stingrays and dolphins, but thought I'd post these two that I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you so much. You all are the best!1 I am leaving the 18th so this might not work ,but looked through your bucket list and loved it. If possible could I get Red oval mickey at the cruise wheel, but to say instead of Welcome Aboard, maybe saying Making Memories 2009 Nana, Kimberly, Trevor Rebecca. And Two Mickey Heads one with Trevor character Buzzlight Year, The other Rebecca either Jessie or Ariel. Thanks so much. ONly if you can,


----------



## staffieri

Thank you so much. You all are the best!1 I am leaving the 18th so this might not work ,but looked through your bucket list and loved it. If possible could I get Red oval mickey at the cruise wheel, but to say instead of Welcome Aboard, maybe saying Making Memories 2009 Nana, Kimberly, Trevor Rebecca. And Two Mickey Heads one with Trevor character Buzzlight Year, The other Rebecca either Jessie or Ariel. Thanks so much. ONly if you can,
__________________


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> Finally got some free time and got these done for ya!    Let me know if I got everything right, I sometimes tend to misspell.
> For pirate night I have something new I put together, if you like it I can put something on it for you.
> 
> 
> They are all perfect just how they are. Thank you so much!!! This Pirate one is so much fun. Your in trouble now, because everyone is going to want it.
> Thanks again for all your work.


----------



## milliepie

Here are the deck chairs with the added Dads..


----------



## milliepie

I'm sorry I can't for the life of me find the post who requested the Food and wine festival Journal page.  Here it is..  






*
Here is the Hoop Dee Doo Journal page too, and I'm working on Epcot and Port Orleans, French Quarter.  *








Requested Mickey Heads..


----------



## HiddenMickeys

mylittleprincess said:


> We had so much fun doing this!!! DD7 even created some of her own.




Could someone point me in the direction of the Mickey Ears with the Captains hat? Been through a ton of pages and can't seem to find it.


----------



## mylittleprincess

HiddenMickeys said:


> Could someone point me in the direction of the Mickey Ears with the Captains hat? Been through a ton of pages and can't seem to find it.




Here is where I got mine
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## HiddenMickeys

mylittleprincess said:


> Here is where I got mine
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891



Thank You!


----------



## mylittleprincess

HiddenMickeys said:


> Thank You!




No problem!! Hey, I see we neighbors!!


----------



## 3MBCruisers

Thanks Jordak!  They look wonderful and will be a great treat for DD7, DS3 and DD1.


----------



## tjbaggott

staffieri said:


> Thank you so much. You all are the best!1 I am leaving the 18th so this might not work ,but looked through your bucket list and loved it. If possible could I get Red oval mickey at the cruise wheel, but to say instead of Welcome Aboard, maybe saying Making Memories 2009 Nana, Kimberly, Trevor Rebecca. And Two Mickey Heads one with Trevor character Buzzlight Year, The other Rebecca either Jessie or Ariel. Thanks so much. ONly if you can,
> __________________



I will work on these this afternoon and post them this evening for you.


----------



## ladypirate

ladypirate said:


> There are sooo soooo many posts, so i lost mine in here - still need some advice to post my photo on here of my FE and magnets.  HELP!!
> 
> And no, none were stolen. Our room was off on its own hallway,  so i really don't think it got much viewing (but the room upgrade was WELL worth it) but our family traveling with us were on 2 and were fine as well in a well traveled spot!
> 
> No worries.


http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/

Here is our magnets and FE!  Thanks so much millipie and TJBaggot!


----------



## ladypirate

ladypirate said:


> http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/
> 
> Here is our magnets and FE!  Thanks so much millipie and TJBaggot!


let's try this link...

http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=1962835009/PictureID=78076154009/a=20170260_20170260/

if not, i give up....


----------



## mmmears

ladypirate said:


> let's try this link...
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=1962835009/PictureID=78076154009/a=20170260_20170260/
> 
> if not, i give up....



Thanks for sharing the photo!  Your mickey magnets and FE look so cute!


----------



## milliepie

ladypirate said:


> let's try this link...
> 
> http://www2.snapfish.com/slideshow/AlbumID=1962835009/PictureID=78076154009/a=20170260_20170260/
> 
> if not, i give up....



Your fish extender is adorable!  Did you make it yourself?


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Do any of you great designers have any Disney designs with a military (Army) theme?  Looking for something we could use for our welcome home cruise.]
Thanks!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie said:


> Just to clarify, you want one red Mickey Chair and the rest pink polka dot Minnie chairs?  I can do this for you, but I don't know if you know, you can get other "girl" color chairs too.  I have Cinderella, Ariel, Tinkerbell, Daisy, Mrs. Incredible, Jack Skellington's Sally, and Lilo.  I can also make a new chair if you have any special requests.    Let me know!



milliepie

Would you be able to make two of the chair designs for our cruise in January.  If so, here is our info....

Koehler Family
Michael - Grumpy (if available, if not Mickey)
Sharon - Eeyore
   kids
Olivia - Minnie
Peyton - Tinkerbell


Otto Family
Jim - Grumpy (or Mickey)
Tina - Minnie
  kids
Lauren - Mater  (or Piglet)
Jacob - Stitch
Matthew - Mickey

Both families are cruising January 17, 2010 on the Wonder

Thank you so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

For Staffieri Here are some disigns for you.  Let me know if this is what you were looking for.  Unfortuanately my editing program does not let me play around with curving letters to my desire, it only has set ones, so I wasn't able to get the words "making memories 2009" done just perfect.  If you want it more along the curve of the frame of the oval, ask Milliepie if she can do that for you.  I know her program works better than mine for doing that to text.  Have a FUN cruise!






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

*Names for Kenzie, Dallas and Terry..*























*Deck Chairs for Joel and family..*









*
For Robert *








*
Blank for Lindsey..*


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> You guys are very very talented!!
> 
> We are scheduled for our very first cruise on January 17, 2010.  My DH will be returning from Iraq and this is our welcome home trip.  We will be traveling with friends whose dad is also returning from Iraq.  Do any of you have any designs that incorporate military return/thank you or something along those lines that we could put on our doors for our returning soldiers.
> 
> Thanks!



I have a couple i worked up. Don't know if this will work for you, but here you go.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Jordak - that is awesome!!!!!!  Thank you for your time and wonderful designing efforts!!!

Is it possible to add their names at the bottom after Welcome Home??  If so, can you make one that says:

LTC Michael V. Koehler

and the other one to say

MAJ James A. Otto


----------



## sara114

I have tried to make my own, but cannot get the pictures to turn out correctly. If anyone would be able to make me a  couple it would be "wonderful"..

Cruising Sept 20-24,2009
1st cruise

grandson Eyan
daughter Carroll
me   --  Memaw

Would like something with deck chairs if possible , also pirate mickey and goofy for grandson.

Thanks to anyone who helps.


----------



## milliepie

I did a couple too, I also have lots of patriotic things in photobucket.


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Jordak - that is awesome!!!!!!  Thank you for your time and wonderful designing efforts!!!
> 
> Is it possible to add their names at the bottom after Welcome Home??  If so, can you make one that says:
> 
> LTC Michael V. Koehler
> 
> and the other one to say
> 
> MAJ James A. Otto



Sure, no problem.


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

You are amazing.  We are thrilled with the license plates you designed for our friends cruise.  They all look great.  I do have 4 more requests if possible.

Lindsey-Would like Belle in her gold ball gown
Amanda- Would like pink tink
Madison- Would like pink tink
and another Brady with Pluto if possible

I think that will do it.  You are so kind to help us pull this together.  There is no way we could do it without your help.  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## jordak

For Mommy Poppins


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

You did a fabulous job adding the dads to our deck chairs.  Thank you so much.  I did however fail to mention that on the picture with Riley on it, that Riley is a girl.  I'm so sorry I didn't specify.  If there is anyway possible for you to make the chair pattern more "girly" on her name, that would be great.  We also have one more request.  
We were wondering if you could make one more picture with the Disney Magic on it with the characters around it that says:

Finch, Lockhart, Law
Friends' Cruise 2009
Disney Magic 
Eastern Caribbean
Sept. 26- Oct. 3

All of this on one picture. 

Oh my heck... you are so patient.  Sorry we're like a bad dream that won't go away.  But please know that your effort is very much appreciated.  You are fabulous.  Thanks again!!


----------



## jordak

crzyboutcruizn said:


> You are amazing.  We are thrilled with the license plates you designed for our friends cruise.  They all look great.  I do have 4 more requests if possible.
> 
> Lindsey-Would like Belle in her gold ball gown
> Amanda- Would like pink tink
> Madison- Would like pink tink
> and another Brady with Pluto if possible
> 
> I think that will do it.  You are so kind to help us pull this together.  There is no way we could do it without your help.  Thank you so much!!!



Your welcome.


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

milliepie said:


> *Names for Kenzie, Dallas and Terry..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deck Chairs for Joel and family..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> For Robert *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Blank for Lindsey..*





Just to let you know MILLIEPIE.  That Tinkerbell pirate is exactly what I am looking for for Paulina.  

Thanks

Christian


----------



## milliepie

That's good, 'case that's the one I'm using for her.  LOL..


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

milliepie said:


> That's good, 'case that's the one I'm using for her.  LOL..



LOL even better.

Does anyone know in where I can find the graphic with Bruce and other sea creatures with the Disney Cruise floating on top.  I saw it, lost it and have been looking for it for a while.


----------



## tjbaggott

cgbsilver@hotmail.co said:


> LOL even better.
> 
> Does anyone know in where I can find the graphic with Bruce and other sea creatures with the Disney Cruise floating on top.  I saw it, lost it and have been looking for it for a while.



Like this one?






[/IMG]


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

Exactly that one thanks a lot.


----------



## ladypirate

milliepie said:


> Your fish extender is adorable!  Did you make it yourself?


my mom made the FE.  I love how it came out!  Maybe it can be her new business venture!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Jordak - thanks for adding their names!  We appreciate it!

Milliepie - I love yours as well, but for some reason I can't save them to my pictures file.  Any ideas?


----------



## staffieri

tjbaggott said:


> For Staffieri Here are some disigns for you.  Let me know if this is what you were looking for.  Unfortuanately my editing program does not let me play around with curving letters to my desire, it only has set ones, so I wasn't able to get the words "making memories 2009" done just perfect.  If you want it more along the curve of the frame of the oval, ask Milliepie if she can do that for you.  I know her program works better than mine for doing that to text.  Have a FUN cruise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I LOVE IT THANKS. I JUST GOT THE CARD STOCK PAPER TODAY AND WILL START PRINTING. AGAIN THATNKS FOR YOUR TIME IN HELPING TO MAKE OUR CRUISE SPECIAL.


----------



## KSFrogge

milliepie said:


>



Millipie!! My kids just went nuts over these Mickey Heads... 
Could I PLEASE get the skull one done with CHRIS - 2009 and the Tink one done with RHEE - 2009 
- and a "Cars" one with HAGAN - 2009??

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie - when I right click on the designs to save them, it is giving me a choice of .png or bitmap to save them.  I've never seen those before, always .jpeg.  Do you think that is why I am having trouble saving them to my computer?


----------



## mmmears

ladypirate said:


> my mom made the FE.  I love how it came out!  Maybe it can be her new business venture!



  How nice of her!  It really is cute -- and I think it could be a little business venture.


----------



## mmmears

ladypirate said:


> my mom made the FE.  I love how it came out!  Maybe it can be her new business venture!



  How nice of her!  It really is cute -- and I think it could be a little business venture.


----------



## tjbaggott

Mommy Poppins said:


> milliepie - when I right click on the designs to save them, it is giving me a choice of .png or bitmap to save them.  I've never seen those before, always .jpeg.  Do you think that is why I am having trouble saving them to my computer?




Try choosing bitmap as the file type to save it in.  It could be that the program you are trying to open it with does not recognize png format.


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> milliepie - when I right click on the designs to save them, it is giving me a choice of .png or bitmap to save them.  I've never seen those before, always .jpeg.  Do you think that is why I am having trouble saving them to my computer?



Like TJ said it's probably the program you're using to try to open it in.  I saved these ones in .jpeg for you.  I hope that helps.


----------



## pjpoohbear

jordak said:


> Hope this works for you
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=33514707&postcount=2636



Thank you so very much, they are both wonderful!

Pj


----------



## minniemouse71

First let me say that I love all the designs, you guys are awesome. I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to do a couple for me. I would like the chairs on the deck without the ship behind them, just the ocean, the beach towels for Castaway Cay, the sunset with the names reflected in the water, and if it is not to much trouble the Mickey and Minnie with the names in the sand. We will be on the Magic November 7-14 2009 the names would be Dan and Vickie. Any that you can do would be great.
Thanks for sharing not only your talents but also your time. 
Have a great day!!
Vickie


----------



## milliepie

I'm sure you've heard this before, but your names together sound like a law firm or business.. LOL


----------



## milliepie




----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie said:


> Like TJ said it's probably the program you're using to try to open it in.  I saved these ones in .jpeg for you.  I hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That worked for me.  Sorry, but I have another question--on the flag Welcome Home's that Jordak made for me when I save them to my computer and then open them, they are all squished together.  I think because it is saving them as Portrait rather than Landscape (at least that's what it looks like to me), but I can't figure out how to change that.  My computer is using Windows Photo Gallery to save and open them. Is there another program I should be looking for on my computer to save and open artwork.
> 
> Sorry!  Saying I am computer illiterate is definitely an understatement!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

> Thanks!  That worked for me.  Sorry, but I have another question--on the flag Welcome Home's that Jordak made for me when I save them to my computer and then open them, they are all squished together.  I think because it is saving them as Portrait rather than Landscape (at least that's what it looks like to me), but I can't figure out how to change that.  My computer is using Windows Photo Gallery to save and open them. Is there another program I should be looking for on my computer to save and open artwork.
> 
> Sorry!  Saying I am computer illiterate is definitely an understatement!




I just tried to open it with my Photo gallery and it also came out squished.  I couldn't figure a way to fix it.  Do you have paint, Microsoft Office picture manager or word?  I was able to open it with those programs.


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like TJ said it's probably the program you're using to try to open it in.  I saved these ones in .jpeg for you.  I hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  That worked for me.  Sorry, but I have another question--on the flag Welcome Home's that Jordak made for me when I save them to my computer and then open them, they are all squished together.  I think because it is saving them as Portrait rather than Landscape (at least that's what it looks like to me), but I can't figure out how to change that.  My computer is using Windows Photo Gallery to save and open them. Is there another program I should be looking for on my computer to save and open artwork.
> 
> Sorry!  Saying I am computer illiterate is definitely an understatement!
> 
> 
> 
> mmm, i wish i had a answer for this. I just tried saving them from the page and was able to open them no problem with multiple picture viewing programs. What are you using to view them?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie said:


> I just tried to open it with my Photo gallery and it also came out squished.  I couldn't figure a way to fix it.  Do you have paint, Microsoft Office picture manager or word?  I was able to open it with those programs.



Thanks I can open it with Microsoft Picture Manager or Paint!  Was checking out your 4shared portfolio and love your designs.  Can you tell me how to save them as jpeg if they are in the png format or what program I should look for to be able to save them as png?

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

jordak said:


> Mommy Poppins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like TJ said it's probably the program you're using to try to open it in.  I saved these ones in .jpeg for you.  I hope that helps.  mmm, i wish i had a answer for this. I just tried saving them from the page and was able to open them no problem with multiple picture viewing programs. What are you using to view them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.  I got it to open correctly with another program so I should be okay to print.  Really appreciate all your help!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## minniemouse71

Milliepie, Those are perfect!! Thank you so very much. 
Vickie


----------



## KSFrogge

Thank you soooo much for the Mickey Heads, Millipie!  Our door and Tshirts are going to be FABulous!!


----------



## 3boyslovediz

Anyway I could get a baseball Mickey for  ZACHARY?!     thanks!




milliepie said:


> It's actually been pretty tame with requests lately, Real life though has been keeping me busy.    The baseball pic only takes a few seconds so that's fine!
> 
> 
> I'll get to the rest when I can, here are the few that I got done for now.  If anyone needs something soon please let me know and I can make that a priority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Drew you said something piratey, I went ahead with POC, but if you prefer the Disney Characters as pirates let me know and I can change it.


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can some one do the deck chairs for Karen, Keyleigh, Sonya, Sue, Tristan and Nick

and the Pluto Licesnes plate for Tristan????


----------



## milliepie

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can some one do the deck chairs for Karen, Keyleigh, Sonya, Sue, Tristan and Nick




I did these for you a while ago and posted them for you.  

I also did the Soccer ball and the names in the sand and the surfboards for all too.  Did you find those?

I'll see if I can round them up again..


----------



## jordak

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can some one do the deck chairs for Karen, Keyleigh, Sonya, Sue, Tristan and Nick
> 
> and the Pluto Licesnes plate for Tristan????


Here you go


----------



## Melissa R

Milliepie,

OK, I'm very close to our sailing date (only one week left!), but I had a last minute urge to get some mickey heads with our names on them.  I'm not sure what your turn-around time is right now, so if I'm too late, I understand.

But if you have time, I'd love to have these for our door...

Boltmh (the one that shows Bolt's whole body, not just the head) - James

Phineas and Ferb (PhinandFerb) - Logan (this is a boy)

minniemickeyhead1.0 (the traditional looking Minnie Mouse) - Melissa

jedimickeyMH1 - Jim


Thanks in advance if you have time to get to these!


----------



## milliepie

Melissa R said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> OK, I'm very close to our sailing date (only one week left!), but I had a last minute urge to get some mickey heads with our names on them.  I'm not sure what your turn-around time is right now, so if I'm too late, I understand.
> 
> But if you have time, I'd love to have these for our door...
> 
> Boltmh (the one that shows Bolt's whole body, not just the head) - James
> 
> Phineas and Ferb (PhinandFerb) - Logan (this is a boy)
> 
> minniemickeyhead1.0 (the traditional looking Minnie Mouse) - Melissa
> 
> jedimickeyMH1 - Jim
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance if you have time to get to these!



Sure, no problem.


----------



## milliepie

> Originally Posted by Lthouseprincess
> Can some one do the deck chairs for Karen, Keyleigh, Sonya, Sue, Tristan and Nick
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did these for you a while ago and posted them for you.
> 
> I also did the Soccer ball and the names in the sand and the surfboards for all too.  Did you find those?
> 
> I'll see if I can round them up again..
Click to expand...


Ok, found them.  Posts 2184 and 2387.


----------



## milliepie

For Zachary..


----------



## ivet

milliepie said:


> *Deck Chairs for Mike, Sonia and Alex*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!! they are great!!!!
> 
> Sonia


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Thanks I can open it with Microsoft Picture Manager or Paint!  Was checking out your 4shared portfolio and love your designs.  Can you tell me how to save them as jpeg if they are in the png format or what program I should look for to be able to save them as png?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!




I'm not sure how to do that.  If you let me know which ones you want, I can save it for you in a .jpeg format.   Or maybe someone else might know?  I wish I could be more help.


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Thanks I can open it with Microsoft Picture Manager or Paint!  Was checking out your 4shared portfolio and love your designs.  Can you tell me how to save them as jpeg if they are in the png format or what program I should look for to be able to save them as png?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!!



This might work for you. This site will convert them for you for free. Just download the pictures you want, go to the site and upload the picture, choose jpeg and convert. It's very quick.

http://media-convert.com/


----------



## milliepie

Thanks so much for that Jordak!  I'm sure that will help many people out.


----------



## WDdaughter

Hi Milliepie,

I was snooping through your photobucket and I was wondering if I could trouble you to make me a couple of new door magnets?  

1. Halloween Donald Goofy Mickey Head that says Happy Halloween, Disney Wonder, Oct. 29 - Nov. 1, 2009.

2. I was wondering if it is possible to change the DCL 4th of July ship with fireworks to Happy New Year and include Disney Wonder, Dec. 30/09 - Jan. 3/10.

Thanks if you can, it's ok if you can't, you've done loads.

Lori


----------



## NitaO

Ok, I am kinda of new to Disboards and I just book my first Disney cruise for Feb.14th,2010.   I love the idea of decorating my door. Do alot of people do this on their cruise?  How do I get started?  Are these magnets?  You guys are so talented.....   I have only looked at a few pages back but I like what I see.  If someone can tell me how to get started that would be great.  We are so excited about our first time on the Wonder, I want it to be special.


----------



## staffieri

I tried to open all of your bucket list, but could not figure out how to do it. I didn't want to bug anymore, so I tried myself, but no success. So hoping I can get something that represents our day at Castaway. Open to anything. We do love Character. Our names are Nana, Kimberly, Trevor, Rebecca. If it works. Leave This Thursday.

Thanks.


----------



## NCDisneyfam

I would love to get a set of license plates for our door.  Can you make:

Paige--Mickey with colorful paint tube
Butch--Men in Black
Jared --Star Wars
Zachary--Jedi Mickey
The Eversons--Blank hand

Jess--large sorceror
Freida--Disney Princesses
The Stewarts--Disney ears

They are so fabulous!  Thanks so much!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Would you please make a mickey head pirate for Jared?  I saw one already with Zachary.

Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> I would love to get a set of license plates for our door.  Can you make:
> 
> Paige--Mickey with colorful paint tube
> Butch--Men in Black
> Jared --Star Wars
> Zachary--Jedi Mickey
> The Eversons--Blank hand
> 
> Jess--large sorceror
> Freida--Disney Princesses
> The Stewarts--Disney ears
> 
> They are so fabulous!  Thanks so much!



Sure, what month do you want in the corner?


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Wow--we are going in December of 2009--thanks again!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

What do you all recommend for the magnet part?  I could laminate and then put a few small magnet pieces on the back or copy the picture onto one large magnet--which looks the best?  Is the magnet "paper" expensive?


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

These signs are great!! If possible could I please have these signs made for my trip? I would appreciate it.

Cruise Ship Plate- The Slagle Family ---Sep for the corner date
2009 Sunset Plate --Sep for the corner date
And not sure if 4 names can be put on the Deck chairs, but if so here are the names:

Randy, Jen, Dakota, & Jordan-- with Disney Magic on it

How does everyone print these? I am new to these signs and am looking for the easiest way to make the signs. Thanks!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie  Hi

Do you have a mickey head with a crown to go with the Minnie heads w/ tiarra's? if you do could I have you make up

      Mickey w crown for     Joel
      Minnie w tiarra for   Dawn
      Minnie w tiarra for   Morgan
        "         "        for  Madison
         "        "        for  Rogan
        "          "       for  Evalie

  Also are these images supposed to fill an entire 8x11 sheet when printed?When I save it and go back to see if I did it right it seems very small. Not sure if I know what I'm doing  Thank-You


----------



## breakingd_awn

TJ,    Hello

       I saw your studded  pirate mickey head in post # 2585 ,I really like that one could you make one for " The Hickman Family"

                                  Thank-You


----------



## milliepie

WDdaughter said:


> Hi Milliepie,
> 
> I was snooping through your photobucket and I was wondering if I could trouble you to make me a couple of new door magnets?
> 
> 1. Halloween Donald Goofy Mickey Head that says Happy Halloween, Disney Wonder, Oct. 29 - Nov. 1, 2009.
> 
> 2. I was wondering if it is possible to change the DCL 4th of July ship with fireworks to Happy New Year and include Disney Wonder, Dec. 30/09 - Jan. 3/10.
> 
> Thanks if you can, it's ok if you can't, you've done loads.
> 
> Lori




I hope that's the right Halloween Mickey head.  
















			
				NCDisneyfam said:
			
		

> Would you please make a mickey head pirate for Jared? I saw one already with Zachary.
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> Wow--we are going in December of 2009--thanks again!



Your welcome.


----------



## NCDisneyfam

My boys will LOVE these for Pirate Night!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

These look great!  You guys on this 'cruise magnet' thread are so talented!


----------



## jordak

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> These signs are great!! If possible could I please have these signs made for my trip? I would appreciate it.
> 
> Cruise Ship Plate- The Slagle Family ---Sep for the corner date
> 2009 Sunset Plate --Sep for the corner date
> And not sure if 4 names can be put on the Deck chairs, but if so here are the names:
> 
> Randy, Jen, Dakota, & Jordan-- with Disney Magic on it
> 
> How does everyone print these? I am new to these signs and am looking for the easiest way to make the signs. Thanks!!




Here you go.


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Thanks for the license plates. They look great!!


----------



## NCDisneyfam

Could I get a 'Paige' on the 'Mickey and Friends' as well and 'Christmas 2009' on the 'Cruise Ship"

Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## jordak

NCDisneyfam said:


> Could I get a 'Paige' on the 'Mickey and Friends' as well and 'Christmas 2009' on the 'Cruise Ship"
> 
> Thank you, Thank you!



Here you go.


----------



## jordak

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Thanks for the license plates. They look great!!




Your welcome.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Milliepie  Hi
> 
> Do you have a mickey head with a crown to go with the Minnie heads w/ tiarra's? if you do could I have you make up
> 
> Mickey w crown for     Joel
> Minnie w tiarra for   Dawn
> Minnie w tiarra for   Morgan
> "         "        for  Madison
> "        "        for  Rogan
> "          "       for  Evalie
> 
> Also are these images supposed to fill an entire 8x11 sheet when printed?When I save it and go back to see if I did it right it seems very small. Not sure if I know what I'm doing  Thank-You



Not sure if you wanted the tiaras to all be the same, if you do let me know.


----------



## queenie82

Hey guys.

I haven't had a chance to go through all these pages....so sorry if I'm asking for something already in here....

But STITCH things?
Does anyone have Stitch Cruise graphics? Like him being a pirate?

Also Stitch related to christmas and cruising would be nice.

You guys are AMAZING.


And if I can REALLY push my luck....any chance of Stitch GRADUATING 
This cruise I will be celebrating graduating....


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie,

Wow those are BEAUTYFUL!!  I didn't know you had different styles, I also don't know if you made a sample one w/Madison's name on it , it never loaded. We have dial-up and it took over an hour for all but Madison's to show up. Of the ones we saw we would like the following tiarras:
Dawn (2nd tiarra shown W/ white name)
Rogan (1st tiarra shown w/ pink name)
Evalie (keep the same) thats adorable
Morgan and Madison want(last tiarra shown)
  Hope this is not too much trouble , Thank-You


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Do any of you have a Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Magnet?

Also looking for anything:
Stitch - Jacob
Mickey Jedi/Star Wars - Matthew
Mater - Lauren (my TEENAGER loves that truck!)
Piglet - Peyton
Minnie - Olivia


Thanks for any ideas you can share!


----------



## LD NURSE

Jordak--Could you please make us a couple license plates.  My son and I love them--and my husband--well he'll love his, as it fits him so well!!

Charles--Grumpy
Karrie--Jiminy Cricket
Hayden-- Jack from the nightmare before Christmas--The second plate

We are cruising DEC 2009.  Thank you so much!


----------



## pjtm

Millipie - May I please get in line?

I plan on changing my door everyday. Yes, I have a problem. I know!! LOL!! 

It is our 9th anniversary on the cruise and I would like Post #2683 - the Mickey & Minnie holding hands - to say Happy Anniversary, Phil and Jennifer February 3rd

And I would also like the Pirate Night One with all the characters to say, Phil, Jennifer, Tad, Mitchel & Georgia

Thank you so much!!


----------



## crzyboutcruizn

Once again, Wow!!  The "Walkin' the Plank" design you did for us is spectacular.  I can't wait to share all of the designs you've done with our friends for their doors.  They are going to love them!  You are amazing.  
If possible, I have 2 more requests and then I think that will do it.  

Could I please get one picture of the Disney Magic with the characters around it that says the following:

Finch, Lockhart, Law
Friends' Cruise 2009
Eastern Caribbean


And then I was wondering if you could make another deck chair picture with Castaway Cay in the background with the following information on it:

Dave
Kori
Lauren
Matthew
Garrison
Riley (Riley is a girl, so a girl print on the chair would be great. )

Disney Magic
Sept. 26-Oct. 3

There is no way to let you know how much we appreciate your willingness to share your talent with us.  We are so thankful we found you.  Thanks for all you have done to help make our dream trip magical and unforgettable.  You are the best.  Thanks again!!


----------



## jordak

LD NURSE said:


> Jordak--Could you please make us a couple license plates.  My son and I love them--and my husband--well he'll love his, as it fits him so well!!
> 
> Charles--Grumpy
> Karrie--Jiminy Cricket
> Hayden-- Jack from the nightmare before Christmas--The second plate
> 
> We are cruising DEC 2009.  Thank you so much!



here you go. I hope this is the right Jack.


----------



## milliepie

queenie82 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to go through all these pages....so sorry if I'm asking for something already in here....
> 
> But STITCH things?
> Does anyone have Stitch Cruise graphics? Like him being a pirate?
> 
> Also Stitch related to christmas and cruising would be nice.
> 
> You guys are AMAZING.
> 
> 
> And if I can REALLY push my luck....any chance of Stitch GRADUATING
> This cruise I will be celebrating graduating....



I do, do you just want blanks or personalized?


----------



## breakingd_awn

Me and my husband will be celebrating our 14th anniversary on our cruise, does anyone have anything with Helen and Bob Parr from "The Incredibles"
Something like "Joel and Dawn celebrating 14 Incredible years together"


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Do any of you have a Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Magnet?
> 
> Also looking for anything:
> Stitch - Jacob
> Mickey Jedi/Star Wars - Matthew
> Mater - Lauren (my TEENAGER loves that truck!)
> Piglet - Peyton
> Minnie - Olivia
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas you can share!



Not sure if you wanted license plates or what you are looking for but i came up with a Mater if your interested. I can do the others if needed.


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Do any of you have a Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Magnet?
> 
> Also looking for anything:
> Stitch - Jacob
> Mickey Jedi/Star Wars - Matthew
> Mater - Lauren (my TEENAGER loves that truck!)
> Piglet - Peyton
> Minnie - Olivia
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas you can share!



Another one. Something new.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Wow those are BEAUTYFUL!!  I didn't know you had different styles, I also don't know if you made a sample one w/Madison's name on it , it never loaded. We have dial-up and it took over an hour for all but Madison's to show up. Of the ones we saw we would like the following tiarras:
> Dawn (2nd tiarra shown W/ white name)
> Rogan (1st tiarra shown w/ pink name)
> Evalie (keep the same) thats adorable
> Morgan and Madison want(last tiarra shown)
> Hope this is not too much trouble , Thank-You




I did do one for Madison too, but I guess I forgot that one I added it here but also put the one like Morgan.  Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Do any of you have a Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Magnet?
> 
> Also looking for anything:
> Stitch - Jacob
> Mickey Jedi/Star Wars - Matthew
> Mater - Lauren (my TEENAGER loves that truck!)
> Piglet - Peyton
> Minnie - Olivia
> 
> 
> Thanks for any ideas you can share!




I did up Mickey heads for you.


----------



## milliepie

pjtm said:


> Millipie - May I please get in line?
> 
> I plan on changing my door everyday. Yes, I have a problem. I know!! LOL!!
> 
> It is our 9th anniversary on the cruise and I would like Post #2683 - the Mickey & Minnie holding hands - to say Happy Anniversary, Phil and Jennifer February 3rd
> 
> And I would also like the Pirate Night One with all the characters to say, Phil, Jennifer, Tad, Mitchel & Georgia
> 
> Thank you so much!!



I hope this is the right one.  I have a few so let me know if it's a different one.


----------



## milliepie

crzyboutcruizn said:


> Once again, Wow!!  The "Walkin' the Plank" design you did for us is spectacular.  I can't wait to share all of the designs you've done with our friends for their doors.  They are going to love them!  You are amazing.
> If possible, I have 2 more requests and then I think that will do it.
> 
> Could I please get one picture of the Disney Magic with the characters around it that says the following:
> 
> Finch, Lockhart, Law
> Friends' Cruise 2009
> Eastern Caribbean
> 
> 
> And then I was wondering if you could make another deck chair picture with Castaway Cay in the background with the following information on it:
> 
> Dave
> Kori
> Lauren
> Matthew
> Garrison
> Riley (Riley is a girl, so a girl print on the chair would be great. )
> 
> Disney Magic
> Sept. 26-Oct. 3
> 
> There is no way to let you know how much we appreciate your willingness to share your talent with us.  We are so thankful we found you.  Thanks for all you have done to help make our dream trip magical and unforgettable.  You are the best.  Thanks again!!




Sure, no problem..


----------



## disney9696

Does anyone have an Indiana Jones design I could have with the name Anthony????????????????       It does not necessarily have to  be inside of a Mickey head...................actually, I would prefer it not to be    ....

Thanks,

Lisa xo


----------



## jordak

For Mommy Poppins


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Thank you Jordak and Milliepie for all of the designs.  They are all wonderful and I can't wait to print them--when there are no kids around since this is a surprise!!

milliepie

Would you be able to make two of the beachchair designs for our cruise in January. If so, here is our info....

Koehler Family
Michael - Grumpy (if available, if not Mickey)
Sharon - Eeyore
kids
Olivia - Minnie
Peyton - Tinkerbell


Otto Family
Jim - Grumpy (or Mickey)
Tina - Minnie
kids
Lauren - Mater (or Piglet)
Jacob - Stitch
Matthew - Mickey

Both families are cruising January 17, 2010 on the Wonder

Also, a  few posts above their is a magnet with "Friends Cruise 2009" could you make us one of those that says Koehler & Otto, Welcome Home Cruise 2010 and possibly put an American flag somewhere on the picture?  Thanks!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## queenie82

queenie82 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to go through all these pages....so sorry if I'm asking for something already in here....
> 
> But STITCH things?
> Does anyone have Stitch Cruise graphics? Like him being a pirate?
> 
> Also Stitch related to christmas and cruising would be nice.
> 
> You guys are AMAZING.
> 
> 
> And if I can REALLY push my luck....any chance of Stitch GRADUATING
> This cruise I will be celebrating graduating....
> :wors hip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do, do you just want blanks or personalized?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the Stitch graduating the person graduating is me (Louise) so that would be wonderful personalised.
> But the others I think blanks would be great!!!
> 
> 
> I also just say #2738. I would LOVE LOVE that first one as a blank and another with these names
> John, Louise, [where Mitchel and Jennifer are]  Sharon, Peter [where Tad and Georgia are]
> 
> Thanks SOOO Much
Click to expand...


----------



## dato63

milliepie said:


> [/IMG]



Hi, is it possible to get this one personalized for us?   My DDs and I were just enjoying the images - and fell in love with the colors on this!

Could it say "Stewart Family"?   If that is too big - then just Stewarts.

Thank you so much 

Deb


----------



## Flora Fan

Millipie...I went to your site.  Wow.    Your images are wonderful.  

I was wondering if you would make one for my DH and me.  It was called anniversary.jpg in the Love & Romance section.  My husband and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary.  Our names are Cindy and Joe.


----------



## Magical_Tink

Hi milliepie!
I have been trying to make some of my own door magnets but my success rate is about 50%.  I saw two designs on your photobucket that I wonder if you could personalize.  The first is titled *Red, white*( it is Mickey silhouette ) with Ron written on it.  The second is *Patiortic *( Tinkerbelle standing beside a flag) with Barrie.
A few months ago you made a Tinkerbelle and Eeyore for us and they printed out great!
I managed another trip back to San Diego in August when temperatures hit the 100's but it was still more comfortable than our humid days.  I am so jealous.
Thank you if you manage to get to this request.


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Do any of you have a Pittsburgh Steelers Mickey Magnet?



I put this together in case you still need it. If you would rather have a name on the plate rather than Steelers let me know. It's kind of plan. Feels like something is missing, but maybe it will work for you.


----------



## Magical_Tink

Jordak could u make us a Steelers license plate with Sept in the corner.  That one above is fantastic!!! Thank you


----------



## jordak

Magical_Tink said:


> Jordak could u make us a Steelers license plate with Sept in the corner.  That one above is fantastic!!! Thank you


 Sure, here you go.


----------



## KSFrogge

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.


  Jordak - this is GREAT. Could you do one with the Tennessee Titans??  OCT in the corner..


----------



## castaway3

Hi Jordak,
  Your plates are great!! 

Can I please get four?

Mike with -Grumpy

Bryce with- Mickey

Christine with- Minnie 

One with -The Vinson Family with the Ship in the background

Thank you so much

Christine


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak,

Could I get 2 more plates please?  Pink Tink with Lianne, Oct and DCL.
Grumpy with John, Oct and DCL.

Thanks,

Lori


----------



## jordak

castaway3 said:


> Hi Jordak,
> Your plates are great!!
> 
> Can I please get four?
> 
> Mike with -Grumpy
> 
> Bryce with- Mickey
> 
> Christine with- Minnie
> 
> One with -The Vinson Family with the Ship in the background
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> Christine



Here you go


----------



## jordak

KSFrogge said:


> Jordak - this is GREAT. Could you do one with the Tennessee Titans??  OCT in the corner..



I will try. It may take awhile to do. No promises but will try my best.


----------



## jordak

WDdaughter said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could I get 2 more plates please?  Pink Tink with Lianne, Oct and DCL.
> Grumpy with John, Oct and DCL.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lori



Here you go.


----------



## queenie82

Jordak - these are amazing!!!
My printer is going to kill me if I start printing these as well as the other amazing graphics I've seen on the Dis.

I was wondering if I could get a Stitch one with EXP 626 and one with LOUISE.
I'm not sure if I want a date???
But I suppose May would be good 

Thanks

Also.....
I was wondering (no rush) if it would be possible to do one with the Anaheim Mighty Ducks?????
If not that is ok. But I just thought of it seeing the other sporting ones.

Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

queenie82 said:


> queenie82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to go through all these pages....so sorry if I'm asking for something already in here....
> 
> But STITCH things?
> Does anyone have Stitch Cruise graphics? Like him being a pirate?
> 
> Also Stitch related to christmas and cruising would be nice.
> 
> You guys are AMAZING.
> 
> 
> And if I can REALLY push my luck....any chance of Stitch GRADUATING
> This cruise I will be celebrating graduating....
> :wors hip:
> 
> With the Stitch graduating the person graduating is me (Louise) so that would be wonderful personalised.
> But the others I think blanks would be great!!!
> 
> 
> I also just say #2738. I would LOVE LOVE that first one as a blank and another with these names
> John, Louise, [where Mitchel and Jennifer are]  Sharon, Peter [where Tad and Georgia are]
> 
> Thanks SOOO Much
Click to expand...


----------



## WDdaughter

Jordak, you are amazing and the fastest!

Thank you so much.


----------



## queenie82

milliepie - THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH
I ADORE the first two!! They are beautiful!!! I never imagined you could do one like that!!!

They are all fantastic

I am so appreciative! It won't be a successful as yours but I plan to have some fun with the last three


----------



## Magical_Tink

Thank you very much Jordak for the Sept Steelers!  Sure hope it doesn't get removed from my door by fans or foes.


----------



## jordak

queenie82 said:


> Jordak - these are amazing!!!
> My printer is going to kill me if I start printing these as well as the other amazing graphics I've seen on the Dis.
> 
> I was wondering if I could get a Stitch one with EXP 626 and one with LOUISE.
> I'm not sure if I want a date???
> But I suppose May would be good
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Also.....
> I was wondering (no rush) if it would be possible to do one with the Anaheim Mighty Ducks?????
> If not that is ok. But I just thought of it seeing the other sporting ones.
> 
> Thanks!



Here you go.


----------



## milliepie

Magical_Tink said:


> Hi milliepie!
> I have been trying to make some of my own door magnets but my success rate is about 50%.  I saw two designs on your photobucket that I wonder if you could personalize.  The first is titled *Red, white*( it is Mickey silhouette ) with Ron written on it.  The second is *Patiortic *( Tinkerbelle standing beside a flag) with Barrie.
> A few months ago you made a Tinkerbelle and Eeyore for us and they printed out great!
> I managed another trip back to San Diego in August when temperatures hit the 100's but it was still more comfortable than our humid days.  I am so jealous.
> Thank you if you manage to get to this request.




I hope you have a great time!


----------



## queenie82

Jordak - thanks a million!

The Ducks one is great  I'm a MASSIVE ducks fan 

So to trouble you again...
I'm not sure if it will spoil it....but I was wondering if you could put Giguere on the Ducks plate??
(he is a may birthday too)


----------



## jordak

queenie82 said:


> Jordak - thanks a million!
> 
> The Ducks one is great  I'm a MASSIVE ducks fan
> 
> So to trouble you again...
> I'm not sure if it will spoil it....but I was wondering if you could put Giguere on the Ducks plate??
> (he is a may birthday too)



Glad you like it. I wasn't sure what would be a good idea.


----------



## jordak

KSFrogge said:


> Jordak - this is GREAT. Could you do one with the Tennessee Titans??  OCT in the corner..



Here you go. Not great, but it should work for you.
If your a Titans or Steelers fan feel free to ask for this plate,but unfortunately if your not, i won't be able to do this particular plate for other teams. Way to many teams and not enough time to do them because of the time it takes to work on this one. Sorry


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie - love the stitch pirate Mickey Head in post #2757. Would you be able to personlize it for me, one with Jacob and one with Matthew.

Also, the patriotic Mickey and tink above are very cute.  Can you do the Mickey for me, one with Jim and one with Mike.  THe tink, one with Tina and the other with Sharon.

Thanks!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Jordak - I LOVE the Stitch plate.  Could you do that one for me with JACOB.  Thank  you so much1!!


----------



## jordak

Mommy Poppins said:


> Jordak - I LOVE the Stitch plate.  Could you do that one for me with JACOB.  Thank  you so much1!!



Your welcome


----------



## breakingd_awn

Jordack,  Hi!

Do you have any plates with the OSU Buckeyes? I would love to have a Buckey plate  Thank-You


----------



## LD NURSE

Extra special thanks to jordak and Milliepie.  You guys do such wonderful work!!  I'll make sure I post a picture of my door and all the magnents I make.  I know non-Disers will be jealous.  

Jordak I love our plates!!!!  You don't have OK Sooner--themed ones up your sleeve, do ya?  It might cause some problems with  Sooner-haters, but I would love that for our door.  My husband will probably say "No honey, we don't people thinkin' we're Back-water Okies."  But we are--except we live in the city.  We even have runnin' water, can you imagine?  And look, I have the internets, and I knows how to use it...


----------



## sdchickie

rhondamccollough@hot said:


> GoofyTraci...here is what I ended up doing with it!



Hi,
I was wondering if I could get this one with Jake in the Mickey surfboard, Amber on the Minnie bag, Linda somewhere on goofy's stuff and Terri on Donald's stuff and can you add Cruisin' on the Wonder Oct. 29th - Nov. 1st 2009 somewhere on there? Thanks so much!


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> I did a couple too, I also have lots of patriotic things in photobucket.



Is there any way to get the dopey in the sailor suit all by his self the same size as the mickey heads for a shirt with the Name Jessica over it in Disney letters. Thanks


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> For Mommy Poppins



Can I have same one name Keith

thanks

Scottishwee35


----------



## jordak

LD NURSE said:


> Extra special thanks to jordak and Milliepie.  You guys do such wonderful work!!  I'll make sure I post a picture of my door and all the magnents I make.  I know non-Disers will be jealous.
> 
> Jordak I love our plates!!!!  You don't have OK Sooner--themed ones up your sleeve, do ya?  It might cause some problems with  Sooner-haters, but I would love that for our door.  My husband will probably say "No honey, we don't people thinkin' we're Back-water Okies."  But we are--except we live in the city.  We even have runnin' water, can you imagine?  And look, I have the internets, and I knows how to use it...



I don't know if i could morally do that considering i am a life long Husker fan.  But seriously, i will be happy to put one together.


----------



## 29apr00

HI Milliepie!!

Can you make a design for us please?






Joe, Jennifer, Jackie, Joey
Disney Wonder December 10, 2009


Thanks!


----------



## dizzyc uk

I feel extremely cheeky & embarrassed to ask, as I have only recently joined this marvellous site but I will be booking our 1st ever cruise as soon as the 2011 itineraries come out for the Dream - I absolutely LOVE all these magnet designs and I was hoping you could help me with my requests, as it will then give me something to do to relieve my boredom of waiting nearly 20 months for our cruise!

There is absolutely no rush on these so I can go to the bottom of the list but I would be extremely grateful if you can help at some point. I've listed below the names of the people I THINK do the designs I'm after but if I'm wrong I do apologise. Wasn't sure if I should PM but I will make my requests and you can correct me if I'm doing it wrong.

TJBaggott - I would like 3 of the pirate mickey ears with the red pirate hats on, one with Minnie sat on a treasure chest with the name CLAIRE, a Mickey one where the sword is pointing down to the floor with the name CAMERON on, and another Minnie one (without the eye patch) with the name ELISHA on. Thanks

Jordak - Could I please have 3 licence plates, one Men in Black with the name CAMERON, the Mickey paint one with the name CLAIRE and a Tinkerbell with the name ELISHA on. The month for the plate will be June. Thanks

Millipie - Could I please have one with 3 deckchairs with Castaway Cay & pirate ship in the background. The 3 names are CAMERON, CLAIRE and ELISHA. On the Lifebuoy (is that what you call it?) could you please write Disney Dream at the top and June 2011 at the bottom. (I just hope that the Dream will be doing the cruises to Castaway Cay in June!) Thanks

I do apologise if I've asked the wrong people or if I should have just made a general request. I don't want to upset anybody 

Thanks very much to anyone that can help x


----------



## KSFrogge

jordak said:


> Here you go. Not great, but it should work for you.
> If your a Titans or Steelers fan feel free to ask for this plate,but unfortunately if your not, i won't be able to do this particular plate for other teams. Way to many teams and not enough time to do them because of the time it takes to work on this one. Sorry



Gosh Jordak - thank you so much , I'm sorry it was so time consuming!   I'm glad you said something so people won't be bombarding you with this -- I feel very lucky to have gotten one!! 

More people should be TITANS fans, anyway!!


----------



## itutorfortravel

milliepie, can you post the link to all your disney images? thanks!


----------



## tjbaggott

Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again for full size.

For Breakingdawn 





[/URL][/IMG]

For sdchickie You are getting off your cruise the same day we GET ON!  I gave you an extra one here as you are on the Halloween cruise. 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For Staffieri 





[/URL][/IMG]

For Dizzycuk 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dizzyc uk

tjbaggott said:


> Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again for full size.
> 
> For Breakingdawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For sdchickie You are getting off your cruise the same day we GET ON!  I gave you an extra one here as you are on the Halloween cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Staffieri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> For Dizzycuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Wow, that was super quick! Thank you SO much, it's very kind of you. They are superb, I'm very grateful.


----------



## jordak

scottishwee35 said:


> Can I have same one name Keith
> 
> thanks
> 
> Scottishwee35



Sure, here you go.


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Jordack,  Hi!
> 
> Do you have any plates with the OSU Buckeyes? I would love to have a Buckey plate  Thank-You



Here you go. If you wanted something disneyesque with the plate, i can fix.


----------



## jordak

For LD NURSE

 If you wanted something disneyesque with the plate, i can fix. Go Huskers!!


----------



## itutorfortravel

Hi again tjbaggott! Love the last set of magnets you did for my family...wonder if you can do a few more. Thank you sooo much in advance!

Could you make:

-The "ahoy thar be pirates on board" - we'll be on the Magic - The Steele Family

-The Castaway Cay image with beach towels - can this say "Nothing Beats Christmas Day on Castaway Cay" - names Tom, Kimberly, Lindsey, and Morgan

-DCL castmember nametags - Tom, Kimberly, Lindsey, Morgan

-The black Mickey head with pirate bandana and a pirate Mickey in the corner - name Tom

-The black Minnie head with pirate bandana and Minnie in the corner - asst. Minnies - one for Kimberly, Lindsey, Morgan

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU !


----------



## castaway3

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you Jordak..they are great !!!! 

Christine


----------



## Magical_Tink

TYVM milliepie for the patriotic mickey silhouette and tink; my DH liked them so much he printed and cut them out.  Our door is going to look awesome!  For all the selfless people who help on this thread, a big thanks for making our trips even more magical.


----------



## itutorfortravel

milliepie, can you make personalize the sand snowman image for me (the one without the santa hat) with our family's name, sailing date, itinerary, and ship?

We'll be on the Magic December 19-26, 2009 - Eastern itinerary - Steele Family

Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

dizzyc uk said:


> Jordak - Could I please have 3 licence plates, one Men in Black with the name CAMERON, the Mickey paint one with the name CLAIRE and a Tinkerbell with the name ELISHA on. The month for the plate will be June. Thanks



Here you go. Never to early to start planning.


----------



## jordak

castaway3 said:


> Thank you Jordak..they are great !!!!
> 
> Christine



Your welcome. Glad you like them!


----------



## pegthelawyer

Jordak-
I looked at your plates and they are great.  we will be on the Wonder in October 2009.  Could you make us plates with Oct 09 and the cruise line logo?

The Broussard Family - Picture of the ship
Walter - Donald Duck Vacation Club
Peggy - fairies
Katie - Princesses
Jamie - Bruce
Annie - seven dwarfs grouped on the right side of the plate
Thank you so much


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak,
I promised myself I wouldn't ask for anything once I saw the Titans plate and the OSU request, but the finished product was too cute.  Here is my request.  Could I please get a Mississippi State license plate?  If it helps, they are the bulldogs.  Thank you so much.  I won't request anymore, I promise


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak,
> I promised myself I wouldn't ask for anything once I saw the Titans plate and the OSU request, but the finished product was too cute.  Here is my request.  Could I please get a Mississippi State license plate?  If it helps, they are the bulldogs.  Thank you so much.  I won't request anymore, I promise



I don't mind the requests at all and will make the Mississippi State plate, but it won't be like the Titans plate. That just takes to long. It will be more like the OSU and OU plates i made if that is ok? Thanks and sorry if you wanted one like the Titans.


----------



## jordak

pegthelawyer said:


> Jordak-
> I looked at your plates and they are great.  we will be on the Wonder in October 2009.  Could you make us plates with Oct 09 and the cruise line logo?
> 
> The Broussard Family - Picture of the ship
> Walter - Donald Duck Vacation Club
> Peggy - fairies
> Katie - Princesses
> Jamie - Bruce
> Annie - seven dwarfs grouped on the right side of the plate
> Thank you so much




Sure, will start on them right away


----------



## Pinky3

Jordak - Incredible Graphics.  What a talent.    Yes, sucking up  -

My son would love to be surprised with the Star Wars Mickey -  His name is
Zac.    Can you please make one for me?   Our cruise leave in less than 3 weeks  -  Can harldy contain myself.

Thanks


----------



## sdchickie

Thanks so much for the super fast pictures! I'm going to make a door magnet of the bonus picture you did for me! I'll make sure I wave to you as we pass in the port.  Also, thanks for putting the actual date we'll be on Castaway Cay on it instead of the whole cruise dates, I didn't even think to do that!


----------



## tjbaggott

Itutorfortravle Here are your requests.  This Pirates on Board one is actually one of Millie's disigns (I love this one).  If this isn't the one you wanted let me know, as I think I will know then which one you did want.  Have fun with these!  Just click to enlarge.





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## eeyoremommy

That's absolutely fine.  I just like the Titans.  I was thinking the State plate would look more like yout other college plates.  Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## jordak

pegthelawyer said:


> Jordak-
> I looked at your plates and they are great.  we will be on the Wonder in October 2009.  Could you make us plates with Oct 09 and the cruise line logo?
> 
> The Broussard Family - Picture of the ship
> Walter - Donald Duck Vacation Club
> Peggy - fairies
> Katie - Princesses
> Jamie - Bruce
> Annie - seven dwarfs grouped on the right side of the plate
> Thank you so much



Here you go


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> That's absolutely fine.  I just like the Titans.  I was thinking the State plate would look more like yout other college plates.  Sorry about the confusion.



Awesome! I will come up with something i hope you like.


----------



## jordak

Pinky3 said:


> Jordak - Incredible Graphics.  What a talent.    Yes, sucking up  -
> 
> My son would love to be surprised with the Star Wars Mickey -  His name is
> Zac.    Can you please make one for me?   Our cruise leave in less than 3 weeks  -  Can harldy contain myself.
> 
> Thanks



If the date is wrong, let me know and i can change it.


----------



## Pinky3

The date is October.   I actually liked the plate that Mickey was on the right and there is a space ship in the upper left hand corner.

Gee - I should have given more detail.   Sorry  -  Hope I can beg you to do the other one -  please.

Thanks so much  -  you are spreading pixed dust on all of us


----------



## jordak

Pinky3 said:


> The date is October.   I actually liked the plate that Mickey was on the right and there is a space ship in the upper left hand corner.
> 
> Gee - I should have given more detail.   Sorry  -  Hope I can beg you to do the other one -  please.
> 
> Thanks so much  -  you are spreading pixed dust on all of us



no problem. Was this the one?


----------



## eeyoremommy

I have a strange question.  When you go to cut out your magnets, do you use normal scissors, some special type of scissors, or a razor blade type of tool (scrapbooking thing)?  I am working ahead for our Thanksgiving cruise but was afraid to cut anything yet.  Thanks!


----------



## pegthelawyer

The plates are magnificent.  Thank you for your time and talent. I am making them into magnets as we speak!


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Me and my husband will be celebrating our 14th anniversary on our cruise, does anyone have anything with Helen and Bob Parr from "The Incredibles"
> Something like "Joel and Dawn celebrating 14 Incredible years together"



Maybe one of these will do?


----------



## Fivepin

Jordak-

I really need to stop making requests, but the license plates are too cool to pass up.  I'm glad I have 2 cabins because I have made so many other requests from several disigners.  I believe I'm changing magnets everyday.  I would like to request the following:
A University of Florida Gators plate

The Leitz Family:
-2009 Sunset
-Cruise Ship

Christopher (or Chris-whichever looks better)
-Pluto
-Bolt

Zachary:
-DCL Chip n Dale
-MIB
-Mickey Paint

Michael:
-MIB
-both Star Wars disign

Ray:
HDR Ship
MIB

Daddy:
Donald and boys
Grumpy

Judy:
Paint Mickey
Goofy

Mommy:
Cinderella (surprise me)

Thank so much.

BTW-we cruise in November


----------



## milliepie

Flora Fan said:


> Millipie...I went to your site.  Wow.    Your images are wonderful.
> 
> I was wondering if you would make one for my DH and me.  It was called anniversary.jpg in the Love & Romance section.  My husband and I will be celebrating our 25th anniversary.  Our names are Cindy and Joe.




I hope this is the right one.  Let me know if it's not and I'll fix it.


----------



## milliepie

dato63 said:


> Hi, is it possible to get this one personalized for us?   My DDs and I were just enjoying the images - and fell in love with the colors on this!
> 
> Could it say "Stewart Family"?   If that is too big - then just Stewarts.
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> Deb


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Thank you Jordak and Milliepie for all of the designs.  They are all wonderful and I can't wait to print them--when there are no kids around since this is a surprise!!
> 
> milliepie
> 
> Would you be able to make two of the beachchair designs for our cruise in January. If so, here is our info....
> 
> Koehler Family
> Michael - Grumpy (if available, if not Mickey)
> Sharon - Eeyore
> kids
> Olivia - Minnie
> Peyton - Tinkerbell
> 
> 
> Otto Family
> Jim - Grumpy (or Mickey)
> Tina - Minnie
> kids
> Lauren - Mater (or Piglet)
> Jacob - Stitch
> Matthew - Mickey
> 
> Both families are cruising January 17, 2010 on the Wonder
> 
> Also, a  few posts above their is a magnet with "Friends Cruise 2009" could you make us one of those that says Koehler & Otto, Welcome Home Cruise 2010 and possibly put an American flag somewhere on the picture?  Thanks!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!




I'll work on the chairs when I get a chance.  Give me a few days because I have to make a couple of new ones for ya.  No problem at all, just need the time to sit and get my creative juices flowing.


----------



## NitaO

Jordak:   Your plates are great.  I love looking at all the great things you guys are doing on this thread.  I am going on my first cruise in Feb.14th ,2010.   If I could ask you to make me some for my kids that would be great.

JT   (Star Wars)
Ashley ( Belle in yellow dress)

We are celebrating our 20th anv.  too , if anyone has any ideas that would be great.


----------



## milliepie

queenie82 said:


> I also just say #2738. I would LOVE LOVE that first one as a blank and another with these names
> John, Louise, [where Mitchel and Jennifer are]  Sharon, Peter [where Tad and Georgia are]
> 
> Thanks SOOO Much



Here you go!   I have this blank in my 4shared folder, you can download it from there.


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak,
> I  Could I please get a Mississippi State license plate?  If it helps, they are the bulldogs.


Here you go


----------



## milliepie

jessie6376 said:


> Is there any way to get the dopey in the sailor suit all by his self the same size as the mickey heads for a shirt with the Name Jessica over it in Disney letters. Thanks



Hope this is how you wanted it.


----------



## milliepie

itutorfortravel said:


> milliepie, can you post the link to all your disney images? thanks!



The links are in my signature.  My photobucket filled up quick, so I had to open a 4 shared account.  All of my images plus new ones not in Photobucket are there.


----------



## milliepie

itutorfortravel said:


> milliepie, can you make personalize the sand snowman image for me (the one without the santa hat) with our family's name, sailing date, itinerary, and ship?
> 
> We'll be on the Magic December 19-26, 2009 - Eastern itinerary - Steele Family
> 
> Thank you so much!




I can do that.  Did you want me to leave Merry Christmas in the sand or remove it?


----------



## lilli1022

Does anyone know if I can buy the magnets already made? 

Thanks,
Lilli


----------



## queenie82

Thank you milliepie for the WONDERFUL Pirate one...it's perfect 

Thanks Jordak for the Giguere plate!!! Awesome!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Thanks milliepie for all of your hard work!  I really appreciate your efforts.  Definitely no hurry on the deck chairs as we are not cruising until January.  Question - the two patriotic Mickeys for Jim and Mike are coming up as PNG for me.  I forget how to save them as jpeg.  Any thoughts?


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Thanks milliepie for all of your hard work!  I really appreciate your efforts.  Definitely no hurry on the deck chairs as we are not cruising until January.  Question - the two patriotic Mickeys for Jim and Mike are coming up as PNG for me.  I forget how to save them as jpeg.  Any thoughts?



Oops, I was saving all of yours in jpeg and I guess I missed those two.  Here you go.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Again, thanks milliepie!!!  Was just looking at your 4shared site under the     4th of July/Patriotic folder and I love the "Welcome Home Daddy" (the one with the camo).  Was wondering if you can change it to We Missed You (instead of I missed you) and if it is possible to put a name on the dog tags.  If so, could you do one with MAJ James A. Otto and one withe LTC Michael V. Koehler.

Thanks!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Thank you TJ!  We love it   I can't wait to print this out, Great Job


----------



## breakingd_awn

Jordak, Sorry for spelling your Dis name wrong  I should have clarified on the OSU plate , could you please MICKEY it up for me?
                                                          Thank-You


----------



## breakingd_awn

jordak said:


> I don't mind the requests at all and will make the Mississippi State plate, but it won't be like the Titans plate. That just takes to long. It will be more like the OSU and OU plates i made if that is ok? Thanks and sorry if you wanted one like the Titans.



Jordak,   I just now saw this post , so disregard my previous post requesting you to  "Mickey it up"  The OSU will be just fine


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


> Maybe one of these will do?



OMG!!!!  These are PERFECT!!  I love them   He is going to be so surprised.    THANK YOU    THANK YOU


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Jordak,   I just now saw this post , so disregard my previous post requesting you to  "Mickey it up"  The OSU will be just fine




Are you sure? I can maybe add something to "Mickey it up" I have no ideas at the moment but will take suggestions if you have some.


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Jordak-
> 
> I really need to stop making requests, but the license plates are too cool to pass up.  I'm glad I have 2 cabins because I have made so many other requests from several disigners.  I believe I'm changing magnets everyday.  I would like to request the following:
> A University of Florida Gators plate
> 
> The Leitz Family:
> -2009 Sunset
> -Cruise Ship
> 
> Christopher (or Chris-whichever looks better)
> -Pluto
> -Bolt
> 
> Zachary:
> -DCL Chip n Dale
> -MIB
> -Mickey Paint
> 
> Michael:
> -MIB
> -both Star Wars disign
> 
> Ray:
> HDR Ship
> MIB
> 
> Daddy:
> Donald and boys
> Grumpy
> 
> Judy:
> Paint Mickey
> Goofy
> 
> Mommy:
> Cinderella (surprise me)
> 
> Thank so much.
> 
> BTW-we cruise in November


Think i got everybody.


----------



## jordak

NitaO said:


> Jordak:   Your plates are great.  I love looking at all the great things you guys are doing on this thread.  I am going on my first cruise in Feb.14th ,2010.   If I could ask you to make me some for my kids that would be great.
> 
> JT   (Star Wars)
> Ashley ( Belle in yellow dress)
> 
> We are celebrating our 20th anv.  too , if anyone has any ideas that would be great.



Was curious if you have a particular Star Wars you wanted me to do?


----------



## scottishwee35

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.



Oh brilliant....

thank you 

Scottishwee35


----------



## dizzyc uk

jordak said:


> Here you go. Never to early to start planning.



Wow, these are fantastic! Thanks SO much for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## dato63

milliepie said:


>



Thank you very much Milliepie!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Thanks so much Jordak.  It was better than perfect!


----------



## itutorfortravel

tjbaggott said:


> Itutorfortravle Here are your requests.  This Pirates on Board one is actually one of Millie's disigns (I love this one).  If this isn't the one you wanted let me know, as I think I will know then which one you did want.  Have fun with these!  Just click to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Once again, thank you sooooo much! I am very excited about all the wonderful door magnets I will have this time around!

Kimberly


----------



## itutorfortravel

Hi jordak! LOVE your license plates! Wonder if I could get you to do a few for me when you have time...we travel in December

Sunset 2009 - 1st Disney Cruise

Christmas Lights - Steele Family

Mickey with rainbow paint - Morgan

Mickey with rainbow paint - Lindsey

Fairies - Kimberly

Aviator Donald - Tom

Donald and Daisy - 1st Disney Cruise

Thank you sooooo much in advance for these 

Kimberly


----------



## Fire14

eeyoremommy said:


> I have a strange question. When you go to cut out your magnets, do you use normal scissors, some special type of scissors, or a razor blade type of tool (scrapbooking thing)? I am working ahead for our Thanksgiving cruise but was afraid to cut anything yet. Thanks!


 
I personally used a regular scissors except on mickey heads for that I used  my scrapbooking ones and I could get more precise with them.


----------



## disney9696

disney9696 said:


> Does anyone have an Indiana Jones design I could have with the name Anthony????????????????       It does not necessarily have to  be inside of a Mickey head...................actually, I would prefer it not to be    ....
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa xo





Anyone ?!?!?!?!?!  What about a license plate !?!?!?!?!?!?!   Please, please please if anyone can help me !?!?!?!?!

Lisa xo


----------



## MinFan55

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.



Hi - could you do two of these for me please?  One for Marc and one for Bill.  Thanks so much.

Terri


----------



## NitaO

jordak said:


> Was curious if you have a particular Star Wars you wanted me to do?




I like the Jedi Mickey... Thanks again


----------



## tjbaggott

Jorkak, hope you don't mind, I just had to try making one of these! LOL, I did this one up for a request, I'm sure you can do better, but thought I'd post my first attempt.  WOW, time consuming, though, don't know how you manage!  In any case, here are some Mickey Indiana Jones pics I thought you might like to work with.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## MMitchell29

Can I please have a couple Halloween license plates made pretty please for my upcoming cruise in Oct

 names are: 

 Jayna (if you don't have halloween i'll take Tinkerbell)

 Jehrell (if you don't have halloween i'll take cars)

 E.J ( if you don't have halloween i'll take anything pirates)

  Can I please get something that says "Hazel Family First Cruise"


  Thank you so much in advance and know that I really appreciate it


----------



## disney9696

tjbaggott said:


> Jorkak, hope you don't mind, I just had to try making one of these! LOL, I did this one up for a request, I'm sure you can do better, but thought I'd post my first attempt.  WOW, time consuming, though, don't know how you manage!  In any case, here are some Mickey Indiana Jones pics I thought you might like to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I LOVE it  !!!!!!!!!!!! Would it be too much trouble to remove the Disney Cruise Line logo in the top right hand corner??? If it is, then don't worry about it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANKS SO MUCH !!!

Lisa xo


----------



## tjbaggott

disney9696 said:


> I LOVE it  !!!!!!!!!!!! Would it be too much trouble to remove the Disney Cruise Line logo in the top right hand corner??? If it is, then don't worry about it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH !!!
> 
> Lisa xo



It's been removed and has been edited up above.  Glad you liked this!


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do a Nov 09 for Tristan with Pluto and Snow White that has the name Keyleigh?


----------



## jendon1997

Milliepie-
Could you please do the castaway cay, surf boards, and castaway cay beach towels with these names? We will be on the Wonder January 28-31 2010

Donny
Jen
Madilyn
Chelsey
Braden

Thanks so much!!  Jen


----------



## tjbaggott

jendon1997 said:


> Milliepie-
> Could you please do the castaway cay, surf boards, and castaway cay beach towels with these names? We will be on the Wonder January 28-31 2010
> 
> Donny
> Jen
> Madilyn
> Chelsey
> Braden
> 
> Thanks so much!!  Jen



I've done up the beach towels for you, Millie will do the surf boards for you I'm sure.  If you'd like Chelsey's name elsewhere, let me know.





[/IMG]


----------



## jendon1997

PERFECT!! Thanks. I'm looking through all the threads so I may be asking for more. Have anything for just two names- Ann & Mike. Same sailing dates. Surprise me. Also, anything else that is popular. Thanks!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hi there TJ

Can you PLEASE do the following for me?

Wonder Itenerary  Feb 28-Mar 4 2010  

Pirate Mickey head for   Joel
and any Pirate Minnie heads for the following girls:
Dawn
Morgan
Maddie
Rogan
Evie

Also the "Nothin beats a day a Castaway Cay" with all the names mentioned above .     Feb 28-Mar 4 2010    Disney Wonder


----------



## ganandem

Would you mind making a Castaway Cay (beach towels/surf boards) for our family?  We are cruising on the Wonder Jan 24 2010 Thanks!
Betsy
Rob
Gannon 
Emma


----------



## breakingd_awn

TJ  

I ran out of room above to say these are all soo cute!....My little ones are going to love them. Thank you so  much


----------



## tjbaggott

Jendon1997, here are two just for you, and the other two for anybody.  I left a blank underlined space for the family name.  If you'd like that one, let me know what to personalize it with.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Disneyday

Jordak
I really loooove your licence plates they are fantastic. Would you be so kind to do some for me if you have the time? We are on the 12/19/09 cruise 
Nurse Minnie-  SUE
Bambi 1      - MOMA
Pink Tink     -ALICE
Pirate Mickey- RICHARD
Piglet         -ROSIE 
Christmas   - DAY FAMILY
Thank you in advance
sue


----------



## Mommy Poppins

tjbaggott said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Love these two!  Would it be possible for you to personalize them for me!!

I need two of each design with the following names--whatever you can fit in or would normally use!

Castaway Cay - Koehler Family/January 19, 2010
                      Otto Family/January 19, 2010

Ship/Nemo - Koehler Family/January 17-21, 2010
                 Otto Family/January 17-21, 2010


Thank you!!!


----------



## milliepie

For all you sports fanatics, I just wanted to let you all know, if you don't already, that there is a great thread with awesome sports designs.  Check it out, you will LOVE them.  

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1883510


----------



## breakingd_awn

TJ ..another request please

Mickey Head sunset with   "Our First Disney Cruise"  Feb 28-Mar 4 2010
                                                        Wonder

Wonder ship w Nemo     The Hickman Family cruising the Wonder  

Can you print 2 images on one 8x11 sheet , or is it just one per sheet? I've never done this before, I have all these saved and ready to print. I'd like to know how many magnetic sheets I need to buy ...Too Much Money!!! 

Thanks for everything


----------



## milliepie

For Anthony..


----------



## disney9696

tjbaggott said:


> It's been removed and has been edited up above.  Glad you liked this!



Love it, love it , love it !!  THANKS !!!!!


Lisa


----------



## disney9696

milliepie said:


> For Anthony..



Thanks sooo much !!!!!!!!!!!!! Now that I have 2 designs, Anthony will be getting 2 shirts !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks again for your kindness!!
Lisa


----------



## jordak

NitaO said:


> Jordak:   Your plates are great.  I love looking at all the great things you guys are doing on this thread.  I am going on my first cruise in Feb.14th ,2010.   If I could ask you to make me some for my kids that would be great.
> 
> JT   (Star Wars)
> Ashley ( Belle in yellow dress)
> 
> We are celebrating our 20th anv.  too , if anyone has any ideas that would be great.




Right Star Wars? I have been doing the wrong one as of late


----------



## LD NURSE

jordak said:


> For LD NURSE
> 
> If you wanted something disneyesque with the plate, i can fix. Go Huskers!!



That is so funny!! I didn't even notice you were fro Nebraska! It's almost sacrilegious  I don't know how you were able to make yourself work on my plate!!!  But thank you.  I love it!  Could you change the month for me, though?  We are going in Dec.  We absolutely love all the plates.  Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## tjbaggott

breakingd_awn said:


> TJ ..another request please
> 
> Mickey Head sunset with   "Our First Disney Cruise"  Feb 28-Mar 4 2010
> Wonder
> 
> Wonder ship w Nemo     The Hickman Family cruising the Wonder
> 
> Can you print 2 images on one 8x11 sheet , or is it just one per sheet? I've never done this before, I have all these saved and ready to print. I'd like to know how many magnetic sheets I need to buy ...Too Much Money!!!
> 
> Thanks for everything








[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

The Nemo one here is already a size 8 1/2 x 11 inches.  When printing, you can adjust the sizes as you want, if printing from an editing program.  I personally find the magnet sheets to costly for the number of magnets I want to do.  So what I've found to work great for me, is to print them onto card stock in the sizes I want.  Laminate them (either with a hot laminator or with the peel and stick contact sheets you can purchase by the roll at Home Depot and other places).  Then from the dollar store I've bought thick sheets of peel and stick magnets (they are just slightly bigger than 4 x 6 in size, but I cut them to smaller pieces and stick them to the backs of the laminated works.)  Have fun making them.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Ganandem 





[/IMG]

And for Mommy Poppins Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again for full size.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

And for BreakingDawn





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

Hey TJ,  I saw your request on the other board.  I put these together for you.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hey TJ,  I saw your request on the other board.  I put these together for you.



WOW! Thanks SO MUCH MILLIE!  I LOVE THEM!  DH is right here and he really likes them too!  At least I can keep it a surprise for DS16 who is not home right now! LOL.
Thanks again so very much!
You ROCK!


----------



## Flora Fan

milliepie said:


> I hope this is the right one.  Let me know if it's not and I'll fix it.



This is wonderful.  Thank you so very much.  If you would, though...it's Cindy and Joe.


----------



## PrincessYessenia

jordak said:


>




Hey there, I was wondering if you could make the Florida Gators and Jacksonville Jaguars?  If you could that would be fantastic, thank you!


----------



## breakingd_awn

TJ,  Thank You so much ,these are adorable.. My kids love them There's just one little thing ...On the graphic with the beach towels at CC, our cruise date is wrong . Our cruise date is Feb 28-Mar4 .  Thanks again for all these cute graphics. Oh and great tip on the laminating . I always wanted a laminator


----------



## MMitchell29

I'm sorry but i have to ask is there any rhyme or reason as too making a request for getting a couple license plates made? I would do it myself if someone would tell me what all I would need to do it.


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

Milliepie,
Could you do me a mickey head volleyball and basketball?
Isabella for volleyball and basketball
Livie for basketball

And would you be able to just do a volleyball and basketball with no mickey head with the name Isabella?
Thanks so much

tjbaggott,
Would you mind doing the beach towels for me with the names
Melanie
Brian
Isabella
Livie
Disney Magic Oct 10-17, 2009
Also, the pirate mickey with the hat with the name Brian
and the cruise ship with nemo with the Holt family cruising the magic
Thank you so much


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie,

Could you please do the following for me:

Starfish Mickey heads (way back in post 103) for the following:
Joel
Dawn
Morgan
Maddie                       Thank you Milliepie!!!!
Rogan
Evie

Do you have the "crazy princess's" but not christmas?

Mickey head with white DCL logo on hat that says "Bahamas 2010"


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

Could I request a few license plates?
cruise ship with Oct 09 with the name Holt
The following license plates I would like with no DCL. Could you put WDW in its place? and dates will be Oct 2010
Jedi Mickey- Brian
Mickey and friends- Disney #1 fan
Do you have a snow white with the seven dwarves for the name Melanie?
If not, snow white will work fine.
Tink and friends-Livie
princesses-Livie (Do you have one with Pocohontas in it?)
Isabella-Cinderella
Isabella-Tink

Thank you so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

MommyPoppins I did another one up here with a frame (one of Millie's).  Thought I'd post it for you to see it done that way.






[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

breakingd_awn said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could you please do the following for me:
> 
> Starfish Mickey heads (way back in post 103) for the following:
> Joel
> Dawn
> Morgan
> Maddie                       Thank you Milliepie!!!!
> Rogan
> Evie
> 
> Do you have the "crazy princess's" but not christmas?
> 
> Mickey head with white DCL logo on hat that says "Bahamas 2010"




For Crazy Princesses, I have the following two, one the one you want, the other a good cruise one.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Jorkak, hope you don't mind, I just had to try making one of these! LOL, I did this one up for a request, I'm sure you can do better, but thought I'd post my first attempt.  WOW, time consuming, though, don't know how you manage!  In any case, here are some Mickey Indiana Jones pics I thought you might like to work with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Not bad.  Your right, very time consuming for some them. Yeah i can try to make something with those. I didn't even know there were indiana jones mickeys around.


----------



## tjbaggott

breakingd_awn said:


> TJ,  Thank You so much ,these are adorable.. My kids love them There's just one little thing ...On the graphic with the beach towels at CC, our cruise date is wrong . Our cruise date is Feb 28-Mar4 .  Thanks again for all these cute graphics. Oh and great tip on the laminating . I always wanted a laminator



Did you want your whole cruise date on it?  I put your Castaway Cay Day on it.  I can change it if you want.


----------



## jordak

MMitchell29 said:


> I'm sorry but i have to ask is there any rhyme or reason as too making a request for getting a couple license plates made? I would do it myself if someone would tell me what all I would need to do it.



Need to have patients please. I have been busy and i have a bunch of plates to do on top of it. Trying to get them done as fast as time permits.


----------



## jordak

For      * itutorfortravel


*


----------



## MMitchell29

jordak said:


> Need to have patients please. I have been busy and i have a bunch of plates to do on top of it. Trying to get them done as fast as time permits.



 Thank you I just didn't want to get lost in the thread


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Hi - could you do two of these for me please?  One for Marc and one for Bill.  Thanks so much.
> 
> Terri


Here you go.


----------



## Grandma4ever

jordak said:


> Need to have patients please. I have been busy and i have a bunch of plates to do on top of it. Trying to get them done as fast as time permits.



That is what you get for being so GOOD!!    I can't not believe how awesome all of the disigners on this thread are.  AND I still have a year before I get to cruise again.  

THANK YOU, Thank You, and THANK YOU to each of you!!!


----------



## jordak

MMitchell29 said:


> Thank you I just didn't want to get lost in the thread



Your covered. I have a list going and usually follow that order. I am working on yours right now. I don't have anything Halloween related, but going to try to make some up.


----------



## jordak

LD NURSE said:


> That is so funny!! I didn't even notice you were fro Nebraska! It's almost sacrilegious  I don't know how you were able to make yourself work on my plate!!!  But thank you.  I love it!  Could you change the month for me, though?  We are going in Dec.  We absolutely love all the plates.  Thanks for all your hard work!



It wasn't to bad. I respect OU. If you were a Missouri or Colorado fan, it would be really hard. I am not to crazy about them.


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> Hope this is how you wanted it.



Thanks so much. You just made my day!


----------



## jordak

for *MMitchell29

















*


----------



## jordak

PrincessYessenia said:


> Hey there, I was wondering if you could make the Florida Gators and Jacksonville Jaguars?  If you could that would be fantastic, thank you!



This was a very limited plate because of the time it takes. I am working on a template to speed up the process, but as of right now i can't do this one for awhile. sorry


----------



## jordak

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can you do a Nov 09 for Tristan with Pluto and Snow White that has the name Keyleigh?



Here you go


----------



## minniemouse71

I love the designs you all do, they are fantastic!! I can barely figure out how to save the pictures let alone make them. I have really enjoyed just looking at all of the designs and picturing them all on everyones doors. I was wondering if someone would be so kind as to make a couple for me? We don't leave until Oct. 30th so it is not a big rush. I would like the one that says Playing all day on Castaway Cay with Dan and Vickie written in the sand. Also the pirate one with all of the characters with same names somewhere on it and if you wouldn't mind, I would love to have the one with the Itinerary on it. We will be on the Magic from Nov. 7-14 2009 and our stops would be Port Canaveral, At Sea, At Sea, St. Croix, St. Thomas, At Sea. Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral.  If you can do them that would be great, if not I totally understand. Thanks for sharing all of your talents.
Vickie


----------



## jordak

for Disneyday


----------



## jordak

Grandma4ever said:


> That is what you get for being so GOOD!!    I can't not believe how awesome all of the disigners on this thread are.  AND I still have a year before I get to cruise again.
> 
> THANK YOU, Thank You, and THANK YOU to each of you!!!



Thanks. Long day and this cheered me up.


----------



## jordak

for dreaming-of-disney


----------



## jordak

Wow, i am finally caught up!! I think i got everybody. If i did let me know please.


----------



## LouiseC

I am trying to ask Jordak to make me some license plates.  Not sure how to write to you hope this works.  Could you please do the following plates all with Nov 09 in them:

Ally      -  Princesses
Bryce   -   Pluto (big takes up whole plate)
Ronnie  -  Captain Mickey
Jacob   -  Pirates of the Caribbean
Jordan  -  Fairies
Ben      -  Bruce and Mickey
Hayley  -  Mickey jumping on a paint tube

It was really hard deciding on which ones I wanted they are all so cute.  Thanks for your help and let me know if I am doing this wrong in how I contact you.  I love looking around this forum board but still don't know how it all works.


----------



## jordak

LouiseC said:


> I am trying to ask Jordak to make me some license plates.  Not sure how to write to you hope this works.  Could you please do the following plates all with Nov 09 in them:
> 
> Ally      -  Princesses
> Bryce   -   Pluto (big takes up whole plate)
> Ronnie  -  Captain Mickey
> Jacob   -  Pirates of the Caribbean
> Jordan  -  Fairies
> Ben      -  Bruce and Mickey
> Hayley  -  Mickey jumping on a paint tube
> 
> It was really hard deciding on which ones I wanted they are all so cute.  Thanks for your help and let me know if I am doing this wrong in how I contact you.  I love looking around this forum board but still don't know how it all works.



You did it perfectly. I will have them posted tomorrow sometime.


----------



## mmmears

jordak said:


> You did it perfectly. I will have them posted tomorrow sometime.



just when you thought you were all caught up!


----------



## milliepie

Flora Fan said:


> This is wonderful.  Thank you so very much.  If you would, though...it's Cindy and Joe.



Sorry, I have no Idea where I got Andy from. LOL  Here you go!


----------



## queenie82

milliepie

I just saw post #2861 with the Hockey Pucks!!!!

Could I PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE get those with the Anaheim Mighty Ducks!!!!!
       
I would be ever so grateful!!!


----------



## Squirrley

Jordak or Milliepie

Can one of you do me a Name using Winnie the Pooh & friends?

Name I need is *Stephanie*

Also what Fonts do you use in making these?

Thanks ,Both of you do great work.


----------



## LD NURSE

jordak said:


> It wasn't to bad. I respect OU. If you were a Missouri or Colorado fan, it would be really hard. I am not to crazy about them.




Thanks so much!  My family will love it!!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Oh!  Well that makes sense, please don't change. Thanks again TJ


----------



## breakingd_awn

Hello Jordak

Could you please do up some plates for me?

for Morgan:    Something Twilight?   Do you have that?
for Madison:   Something Twilight
Rogan            Pink Tink
Evie              Do you have that image with that cute little baby heffalump in 
                    little sailboat?

Thank you Jordak


----------



## Mommy Poppins

tjbaggott said:


> MommyPoppins I did another one up here with a frame (one of Millie's).  Thought I'd post it for you to see it done that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Thanks very much!!!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Does anyone have this?

The baby minnie image? I was at the online disney store and they had swimsuits with a baby minnie. I've never seen it before.If anyone has it could you do something for Rogan and Evalie ?


----------



## itutorfortravel

jordak said:


> For      * itutorfortravel
> 
> 
> *



You've been busy! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOO much for these adorable license plates. Can't wait to show them off in a few months


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

We sail 11/09


And maybe something really creative with Pluto for Tristan? 11/7 is his golden birthday and we set sail


----------



## NitaO

jordak said:


> Wow, i am finally caught up!! I think i got everybody. If i did let me know please.



I just wanted to say thanks, you got the right Star Wars on JT's  Ashley will love hers too.  This is our first cruise and you just made it better.    You guys on here are great and so talented.....


----------



## MMitchell29

jordak, Thank you sooooooo much for the license plates. They are absolutely great. Hugs and Kisses coming your way............OOpps!!! sorry about the morning breath


----------



## NitaO

milliepie said:


> Sorry, I have no Idea where I got Andy from. LOL  Here you go!




Milliepie, Thats looks great.  Can you make me one too, please.....   We will be celebrating our 20th anniversary on our cruise in Feb.  our names are John and Anita.     Thanks


----------



## mickey squared

I love, love love the license plates.  We sail in Nov. over Thanksgiving and it's a surprise for my kids.

Can  you do the sunset plate with 5th Disney cruise and Nov?
The fairies with Mackenzie and Sophia?
Lastly, the surfin' Mickey with Max and Stephen?

I would appreciate anything you could do.  You are so talented!!

Thank you,

Marguerite


----------



## Disneyday

To Jordak
Thank you so much for the plates and they were so quick.  I am so grateful for you spending time creating things for a bunch of strangers.
THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## jordak

LouiseC said:


> I am trying to ask Jordak to make me some license plates.  Not sure how to write to you hope this works.  Could you please do the following plates all with Nov 09 in them:
> 
> Ally      -  Princesses
> Bryce   -   Pluto (big takes up whole plate)
> Ronnie  -  Captain Mickey
> Jacob   -  Pirates of the Caribbean
> Jordan  -  Fairies
> Ben      -  Bruce and Mickey
> Hayley  -  Mickey jumping on a paint tube
> 
> It was really hard deciding on which ones I wanted they are all so cute.  Thanks for your help and let me know if I am doing this wrong in how I contact you.  I love looking around this forum board but still don't know how it all works.



Here you go


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Hello Jordak
> 
> Could you please do up some plates for me?
> 
> for Morgan:    Something Twilight?   Do you have that?
> for Madison:   Something Twilight
> Rogan            Pink Tink
> Evie              Do you have that image with that cute little baby heffalump in
> little sailboat?
> 
> Thank you Jordak



Do you have a link to that image of heffalump? I have been looking, but no luck.


----------



## Julylady

Hi Jordak:

I just love the license plates!!  Would you do some for me?

November 09

Minnie - Donna
Tinkerbelle - Bonnie
Cinderella - Hannah
Ariel - Samantha

I would also love to make some door signs.  I am not sure who makes these designs, but would really appreciate them!

We are sailing on the Nov 7 - 14, 2009 Magic
Our group includes Aunt Donna, Grandma Bonnie, Hannah and Samantha

The Itinerary design (Port Canaveral, At Sea, At Sea, St. Croix, St. Thomas, At Sea. Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral)

Playing all day on Castaway Cay

The one for pirate night.

I would really, really be grateful if someone would help me out.  You are all very talented!!

Donna


----------



## breakingd_awn

I don't even remember where I saw it at on here. I'll look some more and let you know if I find it?


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Hello Jordak
> 
> Could you please do up some plates for me?
> 
> for Morgan:    Something Twilight?   Do you have that?
> for Madison:   Something Twilight
> Rogan            Pink Tink
> Evie              Do you have that image with that cute little baby heffalump in
> little sailboat?
> 
> Thank you Jordak


Here is what i have so far. I still can't find the heffalump picture. If you don't want the bite mark in the Morgan plate, i have one without made already.


----------



## Flora Fan

milliepie said:


> Sorry, I have no Idea where I got Andy from. LOL  Here you go!



This is so great!  Thank you very much.  This is our first cruise too, so I am having so much fun preparing for it.  Hope you don't mind if I use some of the tip envelopes you have too.


----------



## mmmears

I recall seeing a Pooh plate with the heffalump on it.  I remember because I thought it was really, really cute with the heffalump!   Hope this helps!


----------



## breakingd_awn

These are perfect !!!  They love them  Thank you very much.I'll look around for something else for Evalie


----------



## jordak

mickey squared said:


> I love, love love the license plates.  We sail in Nov. over Thanksgiving and it's a surprise for my kids.
> 
> Can  you do the sunset plate with 5th Disney cruise and Nov?
> The fairies with Mackenzie and Sophia?
> Lastly, the surfin' Mickey with Max and Stephen?
> 
> I would appreciate anything you could do.  You are so talented!!
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Marguerite



Here you go. I don't have a surfin' Mickey, so i am assuming you meant Donald. If you want a Mickey one let me know. I will try to come up with one. Have a nice trip!


----------



## milliepie

Is this the one?


----------



## LouiseC

Jordak,  Thanks so very much they are really great.  All this stuff just makes the cruise more anticipated, can't wait till November.  Only problem is that Jordan was left out (fairies).  Could you please do one for her?  You must stay up even later at night than I do since you are two hours later in Nebraska.  Must have been up watching my Chargers look pathetic even tho they squeaked out a win.  Thanks again for all the help you give the rest of us.


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> Again, thanks milliepie!!!  Was just looking at your 4shared site under the     4th of July/Patriotic folder and I love the "Welcome Home Daddy" (the one with the camo).  Was wondering if you can change it to We Missed You (instead of I missed you) and if it is possible to put a name on the dog tags.  If so, could you do one with MAJ James A. Otto and one withe LTC Michael V. Koehler.
> 
> Thanks!




Here are your deck chairs


----------



## jordak

Julylady said:


> Hi Jordak:
> 
> I just love the license plates!!  Would you do some for me?
> 
> November 09
> 
> Minnie - Donna
> Tinkerbelle - Bonnie
> Cinderella - Hannah
> Ariel - Samantha
> 
> 
> Donna




here you go


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Could you please do the following for me:
> 
> Starfish Mickey heads (way back in post 103) for the following:
> Joel
> Dawn
> Morgan
> Maddie                       Thank you Milliepie!!!!
> Rogan
> Evie
> 
> Do you have the "crazy princess's" but not christmas?
> 
> Mickey head with white DCL logo on hat that says "Bahamas 2010"





Sorry, can you help me with the last one?  I'm not sure which Mickey head you were refering to.   I'll get the rest done soon.


----------



## jordak

LouiseC said:


> Jordak,  Thanks so very much they are really great.  All this stuff just makes the cruise more anticipated, can't wait till November.  Only problem is that Jordan was left out (fairies).  Could you please do one for her?  You must stay up even later at night than I do since you are two hours later in Nebraska.  Must have been up watching my Chargers look pathetic even tho they squeaked out a win.  Thanks again for all the help you give the rest of us.



Oops, my bad. I did it, just forgot to post it. Sorry about that. 
Yes, I am a total night person. Who needs sleep.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Is this the one?


  Nice, i bet that is the one. Thanks


----------



## shushh

Wow, I am so amazed by everyone's talent and generosity! I gave making the magnets myself a go and failed dismally. So if its not too much trouble, may I please make a few requests? There is a big group 9 of us cruising so please excuse me for the long list. We don't sail until 2010 so there is no hurry!

tjbaggott


tjbaggott said:


> For Breakingdawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


 Could you please make one with The Albany Family. And is it possible to have the Mickey that doesn't have the pirate hat? I thnk the other one is wearing a purple jacket.

milliepie, only if you have time...Is it possible to request:
tiaramh - Barbara (I saw one with Dawn)
matermh - Gordon (I saw one with Lauren)
piratestitchmh - Elliot, Malcolm, Jonah
Tinkerbellblowmh - Belinda, Lara (if possible to have green font for names to match the green outline)
piratemh -Kian (the one with the mickey on the left side. I saw one with Matt)
minniepiratemh - Jenny

Mickey ears cruise door-I saw one with the american flag. If it is possible, could you do one with the Australian flag? (Union jack on left and stars on righ?)
Pirates DCL -Cruising with The Albany Family

Thank you all again for your time and generosity.

Regards
Belinda


----------



## jordak

breakingd_awn said:


> Hello Jordak
> 
> Evie              Do you have that image with that cute little baby heffalump in
> little sailboat?
> 
> Thank you Jordak


----------



## sokay168

Hi Jordak:

If I could request some license plates.  They are all girls with the exception of Kyle.   if possible 2 specific ones.

Nannie
Stephani (nurse)
Kyle

Krista
Amanda
Marissa (twilight)

Danielle
Kendall
Hettie
Gabbi

Nancy
Addie

Thanks


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Hi Jordak:
> 
> If I could request some license plates.  They are all girls with the exception of Kyle.   if possible 2 specific ones.
> 
> Nannie
> Stephani (nurse)
> Kyle
> 
> Krista
> Amanda
> Marissa (twilight)
> 
> Danielle
> Kendall
> Hettie
> Gabbi
> 
> Nancy
> Addie
> 
> Thanks



Sure. So you want me to pick on the rest of them? No problem, just want to double check.


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Oh M G I loooooove that Twilight plate with the apple can I get that with Britt on it. No rush at all, I don't cruise for quite a while but I saw that and flipped lol Thaks in advance.


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Sure. So you want me to pick on the rest of them? No problem, just want to double check.



Anything you would like is fine.

Krista


----------



## Fivepin

Jordak-

Thank you so much for all of our license plates. That was so fast.  Time to do more printing.


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Hi Jordak:
> 
> If I could request some license plates.  They are all girls with the exception of Kyle.   if possible 2 specific ones.
> 
> Nannie
> Stephani (nurse)
> Kyle
> 
> Krista
> Amanda
> Marissa (twilight)
> 
> Danielle
> Kendall
> Hettie
> Gabbi
> 
> Nancy
> Addie
> 
> Thanks



Feel free to request changes if these don't work.


----------



## jordak

PurdyBertnie said:


> Oh M G I loooooove that Twilight plate with the apple can I get that with Britt on it. No rush at all, I don't cruise for quite a while but I saw that and flipped lol Thaks in advance.




sure


----------



## taraandmike

Milliepie:I was wondering if you could do a couple for me. I would like the chairs on the deck Chairs, and the sunset with the names reflected in the water, and if it is not to much trouble the Mickey and Minnie with the names in the sand. We will be on the Magic November 14-21, 2009 the names would be Tara & Mike. 


You have a wonderful talent, and we all appreciate you taking your time to do this for all of us!

Thanks so much! Tara


----------



## taraandmike

Jordak:

I also LOVE your license plates, so many to choose form they are all great! If you could please do 4 for me..

2009 sunset

with either 

LaBonte's Magical Cruise
or 
2nd Disney Cruise

or something like that and Nov in the left corner?

Also 
an eeyore license plate with
Tara

and the shark with Dory and Marlin scared in front
with 
Mike

Also If you could do a mickey football for the Packers! My husband is a huge fan!

Thank you also in advance and all you are doing for everyone on these disboards!


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

This is just for fun so it wont hurt my feelings if everyone out there just ignores it.  But  
I know that there are DIS-Fanatics like myself that are also Si-Fi enthusiasts.  So I asked myself: What if HAL were a DIS-Head (like me),
and what would happen if (just like me) he really didnt want to leave the ship on the last day of the cruise?


----------



## tjbaggott

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This is just for fun so it wont hurt my feelings if everyone out there just ignores it.  But
> I know that there are DIS-Fanatics like myself that are also Si-Fi enthusiasts.  So I asked myself: What if HAL were a DIS-Head (like me),
> and what would happen if (just like me) he really didnt want to leave the ship on the last day of the cruise?



Ok, I really like this, had a good laugh.  Now tell me who is Hal?  I'm thinking a robot or artificial intelligence from some show or another?


----------



## Shelebeen

Hi everyone!  I wonder if anyone has a blank with the towels on the beach... would love to personalize that if it's cool.

Thanks!


----------



## PurdyBertnie

Jordak Thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## jordak

taraandmike said:


> Jordak:
> 
> I also LOVE your license plates, so many to choose form they are all great! If you could please do 4 for me..
> 
> 2009 sunset
> 
> with either
> 
> LaBonte's Magical Cruise
> or
> 2nd Disney Cruise
> 
> or something like that and Nov in the left corner?
> 
> 
> 
> Also
> an eeyore license plate with
> Tara
> 
> and the shark with Dory and Marlin scared in front
> with
> Mike
> 
> Also If you could do a mickey football for the Packers! My husband is a huge fan!
> 
> Thank you also in advance and all you are doing for everyone on these disboards!




Here you go. I am currently not doing the mickey football plate because of the time it takes and the requests for it would put me way behind. Sorry.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Shushh





[/IMG]

For DreamingOfDisney Let me know if the "Brian" one is the one you wanted.  Just click on the images to enlarge, then click again for full size.





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

For JulyLady If you know the date of your Pirate night, let me know and I'll add that date to your graphic. Click on the smaller images to enlarge, then click again for full size.





[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 

For MinnieMouse71 Your itinerary is the same as the one above for JulyLady.  Here are your others,





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Griffith6

Can you please make 4 for me:

Megan: Ariel
Allison: Tinkerbell Fairies
Nicole: Cinderella
Jack: Mickey Mouse

We go on the Magic this November.

Thank you so much - love them!


----------



## tjbaggott

Shelebeen said:


> Hi everyone!  I wonder if anyone has a blank with the towels on the beach... would love to personalize that if it's cool.
> 
> Thanks!



If you click on one of the small images in my post a few posts down, that will take you to my photobucket album.  Once in there, go to my Disney Cruise Line section, and the blank Beach Towel Graphic is on page 2. Help yourself to any blanks in there.


----------



## minniemouse71

tjbaggott, Thank you so much they are perfect. I think that our door is complete!! You all are great for taking the time to do these for everyone. You can tell you really love doing them. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Bujarski3

Can I please get this one for Nathan.

Thank you!!


----------



## HallsofVA

Jordak - If possible, I'd like to request some plates.  Thanks in advance!

Sophia - either Cinderella or 8 Princesses (whichever looks better)
Chris - Dash or Woody
HallsofVA - DCL style
Samantha - Mulan?  (I haven't seen any Mulan in your blanks but thought I'd ask since it's her main favorite.  If no Mulan, then Minnie I guess.

Thank you very much!


----------



## jordak

Griffith6 said:


> Can you please make 4 for me:
> 
> Megan: Ariel
> Allison: Tinkerbell Fairies
> Nicole: Cinderella
> Jack: Mickey Mouse
> 
> We go on the Magic this November.
> 
> Thank you so much - love them!



Here you go.


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - If possible, I'd like to request some plates.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sophia - either Cinderella or 8 Princesses (whichever looks better)
> Chris - Dash or Woody
> HallsofVA - DCL style
> Samantha - Mulan?  (I haven't seen any Mulan in your blanks but thought I'd ask since it's her main favorite.  If no Mulan, then Minnie I guess.
> 
> Thank you very much!



I can do that but one question. DCL style? One with the cruise ship?


----------



## Griffith6

jordak said:


> Here you go.
> 
> You are so great - thanks for quick turnaround - kids will love them


----------



## jordak

Bujarski3 said:


> Can I please get this one for Nathan.
> 
> Thank you!!


Here you go


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Jordak - If possible, I'd like to request some plates.  Thanks in advance!
> 
> Sophia - either Cinderella or 8 Princesses (whichever looks better)
> Chris - Dash or Woody
> HallsofVA - DCL style
> Samantha - Mulan?  (I haven't seen any Mulan in your blanks but thought I'd ask since it's her main favorite.  If no Mulan, then Minnie I guess.
> 
> Thank you very much!


If the HallsofVA is the wrong one, let me know.


----------



## LD NURSE

GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes said:


> This is just for fun so it wont hurt my feelings if everyone out there just ignores it.  But
> I know that there are DIS-Fanatics like myself that are also Si-Fi enthusiasts.  So I asked myself: What if HAL were a DIS-Head (like me),
> and what would happen if (just like me) he really didnt want to leave the ship on the last day of the cruise?



My DH--Disney Hater-Dear Husband really liked this!  He made me watch 2001. He is always ready to leave WDW.  I'm hoping a cruise will be better.  Can you personalize it for Charles DEC 2009, on the Wonder?


----------



## jordak

LD NURSE said:


> My DH--Disney Hater-Dear Husband really liked this!  He made me watch 2001. He is always ready to leave WDW.  I'm hoping a cruise will be better.  Can you personalize it for Charles DEC 2009, on the Wonder?


How can you hate Disney? That's a crime. I believe our dates our going to cross. We are doing the cruise then will in the world starting Dec 3rd. Will i be able to pick your family out by the one miserable guy in all of WDW?


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie and Jordak,  

Aaaaaawh! That that looks so cute! I wish baby heffalumps were real   Thank you guys sooo much, Evie is going to love it!


----------



## breakingd_awn

This is for mmmears,

Thanks for helping find Evalie's missing heffalump


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


> Sorry, can you help me with the last one?  I'm not sure which Mickey head you were refering to.   I'll get the rest done soon.



I'ts on your photobucket under Disney Cruise, it does'nt say "Bahamas 2010"
I just wondered if you could put that on there    Thanks Milliepie


----------



## Julylady

THANKS to tjbaggot for the door signs!  We are at Castaway Cay on Nov 13, 2009.  If you could add the date, that would be great!!

Also, THANKS to Jordak for the license plates and an additional request.
Both of my nieces are originally from China and LOVE Mulan.  If you could do each of them a Mulan plate with just Oct in the corner, I would love to use them at a birthday party I am throwing for them next month.  Their names are Hannah and Samantha. 

I very much appreciate that you people do this work for total strangers.  I will try to pay it forward if I can.

Donna


----------



## tjbaggott

Julylady said:


> THANKS to tjbaggot for the door signs!  We are at Castaway Cay on Nov 13, 2009.  If you could add the date, that would be great!!
> 
> Also, THANKS to Jordak for the license plates and an additional request.
> Both of my nieces are originally from China and LOVE Mulan.  If you could do each of them a Mulan plate with just Oct in the corner, I would love to use them at a birthday party I am throwing for them next month.  Their names are Hannah and Samantha.
> 
> I very much appreciate that you people do this work for total strangers.  I will try to pay it forward if I can.
> 
> Donna



That date is on your Castaway Cay picture.  Is Pirate Night the same date?  It's the Pirate Night Date that I need if you want that on the Pirate Night Graphic.


----------



## LD NURSE

jordak said:


> How can you hate Disney? That's a crime. I believe our dates our going to cross. We are doing the cruise then will in the world starting Dec 3rd. Will i be able to pick your family out by the one miserable guy in all of WDW?


We are going to be in WDW Dec 6th-10th, then do the cruise.  And, no, you probably won't see him in the parks.  He'll be lookin' all lonely at the Poly, while we are having a blast in the parks.  When I say Disney Hater--I mean it.  Last time we went to WDW, together, we came back and got a DIVORCE!  Seriously.  We remarried a year and a half later, and have only been back to WDW for MNSSHP--one night.  He was miserable then too.  So, this time, he was going to stay home, but wants to do the cruise.  So,  he said "Don't be mad when I stay at the hotel, instead of going to the parks."  And I said,"Well, don't be mad when I LEAVE you at the hotel to GO to the parks."  As much as he hates Disney, my son and I LOVE it!!!To me its magic and happiness and recapturing all that childhood giddiness--that I've lost as an adult.  Any place that can bring all that back to you--all that wonder and awe--is truly amazing.


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

Thank you so much for the beautiful disigns. I was wanting the mickey head with the pirate cap on it with the mickey to the right that is holding the sword or the one swinging from a rope please


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

We sail 11/09


And maybe something really creative with Pluto for Tristan? 11/7 is his golden birthday and we set sail


----------



## tjbaggott

dreaming-of-disney said:


> Thank you so much for the beautiful disigns. I was wanting the mickey head with the pirate cap on it with the mickey to the right that is holding the sword or the one swinging from a rope please



Here you go.





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can you do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> We sail 11/09
> 
> 
> And maybe something really creative with Pluto for Tristan? 11/7 is his golden birthday and we set sail



I've done this one up for you.  If you want I can change the wording a bit, to say something like, "It's My Birthday!" "I'm 7 Today!"  Is that the correct age? I'm not familiar with Golden Birthdays.  Also there's an extra graphic here I did up for someone else a few months back that you might like.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## staffieri

loveysbydesign said:


> Our 1st cruise shirts I ever made!!!!
> Here's the back of our shirts thanks so much Mike!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fronts are thanks to bababear 50



Who made these. Ears HUGE REQUEST. I want to make these shirts. Four Mickey Ears with Red. If you can. I 'm going to do these shirts. No problem If you can't.

Trevor -Chip And Dale
Nana - Minnie Mouse
Becca - Ariel
Kimberly - Mickey Mouse


----------



## Bujarski3

jordak said:


> Here you go
> 
> Wow!!  You are amazing.  I just posted the request last night, and here it is this morning.  Nathan will be thrilled with it.


----------



## loveysbydesign

staffieri said:


> Who made these. Ears HUGE REQUEST. I want to make these shirts. Four Mickey Ears with Red. If you can. I 'm going to do these shirts. No problem If you can't.
> 
> Trevor -Chip And Dale
> Nana - Minnie Mouse
> Becca - Ariel
> Kimberly - Mickey Mouse


bababear 50 did them for me! Those shirts played a part in us getting picked as family of the day for our 1st cruise(at least I like to think they did!)
Also I used Amy's transfers...she's on the disign board. They cost more but are well worth the extra $$$. Our shirts have been washed numerous times as my kids wear them at least once every 2 weeks and they've yet to crack1


----------



## Julylady

Sorry, tjbaggot for misunderstanding your question.  That's what I get for trying to DIS before the work day starts.  Our pirate night is Nov 10, 2009.  And once again, THANKS so much for doing these for me and my crew!

Donna


----------



## GoofyIsAsGoofyDoes

tjbaggott said:


> Ok, I really like this, had a good laugh.  Now tell me who is Hal?  I'm thinking a robot or artificial intelligence from some show or another?



Oh dear Apparently Im showing my age.

The HAL-9000, also known simply as Hal, is the ships computer onboard the Discovery One that turns against the crew during their trip to Jupiter in the classic Sci-Fi film: 2001: A Space Odyssey (directed & written by Stanley Kubrick & Arthur C. Clark).  The passage on the screen in my image is a variation on excerpts from one of the more famous conversations between Hal and the astronaut Dave.


----------



## Lthouseprincess

tjbaggott said:


> I've done this one up for you.  If you want I can change the wording a bit, to say something like, "It's My Birthday!" "I'm 7 Today!"  Is that the correct age? I'm not familiar with Golden Birthdays.  Also there's an extra graphic here I did up for someone else a few months back that you might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I LOVE IT THANKS!!!!


----------



## m_kasch

Hi Jordak!

Can you make two plates for me:

1)  Minnie With Sparkles -- Mary
2)  Small Sorcerer -- Tim

Thanks SO much!!


----------



## Mommyserenity

We are leaving in a few days and I had no idea you could do this! 

Would anyone be able to make me some of the ship name tags with these names:

Holly
Ann
Alexis
Analiese


----------



## HeatherD

I may have to go buy more magnet paper! I'm loving the license plates, jordak!  Could you please do the following:

Heather - Twilight Apple (with bite marks)
Carmine - Star Wars (where the name scrolls like the opening of movie)
Samantha - pixies
Joshua - He really likes Phineas & Ferb, but otherwise, Cars?
Cruise #2 - sunset 2009

Thank you!


----------



## LouiseC

That's perfect, thanks very much.


----------



## LouiseC

Could I get the Mickey heads from posts numbered 2961 and 2968 with Ken in one and Will in the other, please.  Thanks much


----------



## Squirrley

Can someone me a Name using Winnie the Pooh & friends characters.

Name I need is Stephanie

Also what Fonts do you use in making these?

Thanks , all of you do great work.


----------



## tjbaggott

LouiseC said:


> Could I get the Mickey heads from posts numbered 2961 and 2968 with Ken in one and Will in the other, please.  Thanks much



Happy to do these up for you.  Which one in 2968 did you want?  There are two there, the Pluto one and the Pirate Mickey with Flying Dutchman in the background.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Can someone me a Name using Winnie the Pooh & friends characters.
> 
> Name I need is Stephanie
> 
> Also what Fonts do you use in making these?
> 
> Thanks , all of you do great work.


Did you want a license plate or one with characters breaking out from inside the font?


----------



## milliepie

Sorry I'm running behing ppl.    I have two threads plus lots of pm's and emails to get through.  Thank you so much TJ for helping personalize some of my designs for me.  Huge help!  

Here are some more for now.  Long post sorry!  


























Still not sure if this is the right one.  Can you post a link if it's not.


----------



## milliepie

Here are the rest.  I ran out of room on the previous post.  

























Wasn't sure exactly how to fit the star under the Union Jack so I did it two different ways so you can decide which one you like better.


----------



## mickey squared

Just beautiful Jordak!  My family will love them when they see them.  You are very talented and  we appreciate it!!

Marguerite


----------



## tjbaggott

COLOURING PAGES​I just posted these on another thread for someone who was looking for them.  I don't think they are available on the CC members site anymore, I couldn't find them there today anyway.  I've scanned copies of ones my kids haven't colored yet and am posting them here for anyone who wants them.
Just click to enlarge, then click again for full size.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## mickey squared

Hi,

If you have the time - we would love the deck chairs for the Magic on Nov 21.
6 names -Steve, Marguerite, Max, Sophia, Stephen, Mackenzie

Awesome.

Thanx for sharing your talents!!


----------



## milliepie

queenie82 said:


> milliepie
> 
> I just saw post #2861 with the Hockey Pucks!!!!
> 
> Could I PLEASE PLEASE PRETTY PLEASE get those with the Anaheim Mighty Ducks!!!!!
> 
> I would be ever so grateful!!!


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Does anyone have this?
> 
> The baby minnie image? I was at the online disney store and they had swimsuits with a baby minnie. I've never seen it before.If anyone has it could you do something for Rogan and Evalie ?



I have A baby Minnie image.  NOt in a swimsuit though.  Is that what you were asking?


----------



## staffieri

Love the ears and sea captain hat to put on the door. Does anyone have them? Leaving THIS Friday morning. Thanks.


----------



## ganandem

Hi! We love the mickey head graphics in post 2977.  When you get a chance could we please have:

Emma -mickey head with the silver crown
Betsy-Tinkerbell
Gannon-Pirate Stitch
Rob-Mater (She loves me for my body) He'll love that one!

Thanks so much


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Love the ears and sea captain hat to put on the door. Does anyone have them? Leaving THIS Friday morning. Thanks.




you can find them on this thread..

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=stateroom+door+ears


----------



## staffieri

I guess Bababear 50 is not around anymore. Love the shirt in the picture I posted 2963. Can anyone make these? Would love to try to make some shirts. Probably white shirts. So the color can be anything. Maybe red. I do leave early Friday. So no problem if it doesn't work. Will be taking pictures of my door and posting when I return. Many thanks to all.

Nana - Minnie Mouse
Kimberly Mickey Mouse
Trevor- Chip and Dale
Becca Ariel


----------



## staffieri

I am missing My Mickey and Minnie Life Perserver picture.  Anyone know where it is?

It didn't have our name on it. Just Magic Cruise year 2009. Maybe the kids names Trevor and Becca. Anyone see it?


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> I may have to go buy more magnet paper! I'm loving the license plates, jordak!  Could you please do the following:
> 
> Heather - Twilight Apple (with bite marks)
> Carmine - Star Wars (where the name scrolls like the opening of movie)
> Samantha - pixies
> Joshua - He really likes Phineas & Ferb, but otherwise, Cars?
> Cruise #2 - sunset 2009
> 
> Thank you!



What date were you going again?


----------



## milliepie

minniemouse71 said:


> I love the designs you all do, they are fantastic!! I can barely figure out how to save the pictures let alone make them. I have really enjoyed just looking at all of the designs and picturing them all on everyones doors. I was wondering if someone would be so kind as to make a couple for me? We don't leave until Oct. 30th so it is not a big rush. I would like the one that says Playing all day on Castaway Cay with Dan and Vickie written in the sand. Also the pirate one with all of the characters with same names somewhere on it and if you wouldn't mind, I would love to have the one with the Itinerary on it. We will be on the Magic from Nov. 7-14 2009 and our stops would be Port Canaveral, At Sea, At Sea, St. Croix, St. Thomas, At Sea. Castaway Cay, Port Canaveral.  If you can do them that would be great, if not I totally understand. Thanks for sharing all of your talents.
> Vickie



I posted somethig for you a while back.  Posts number 2684 and 2685.

Please make sure when you request to go back and check all posts.  Thank you.


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Feel free to request changes if these don't work.




Thank you.  Sorry to be such a pain but some of the kids wanted specific characters.  Can you make....

Hettie - Sleeping Beauty
Gabbi - Jasmin
Addie - Belle
Nannie - Goofy
Kyle - Fireman Donald

Thanks 

Krista


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.






Jordak,

I read you only have the 2 teams.  Im a Patriots fan.  Can you tell me where I make be able to find one of those or site to create my own.

Thanks

Krista


----------



## queenie82

OMG

I'm loving the Aussie flag Mickey ears!!!!
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## NitaO

I love the heart.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## NitaO

Thank you so much!!  I love the heart..
 John and Anita


----------



## jordak

For HeatherD


----------



## NitaO

NitaO said:


> Thank you so much!!  I love the heart..
> John and Anita



sorry, double posts....


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> I guess Bababear 50 is not around anymore. Love the shirt in the picture I posted 2963. Can anyone make these? Would love to try to make some shirts. Probably white shirts. So the color can be anything. Maybe red. I do leave early Friday. So no problem if it doesn't work. Will be taking pictures of my door and posting when I return. Many thanks to all.
> 
> Nana - Minnie Mouse
> Kimberly Mickey Mouse
> Trevor- Chip and Dale
> Becca Ariel



Hope this helps!


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> I read you only have the 2 teams.  Im a Patriots fan.  Can you tell me where I make be able to find one of those or site to create my own.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista



The first one(Steelers) was a picture of a figurine. I removed the background and then did some editing to make it work for the plate. The second version(Titans) i did the helmet and color changes myself. Would love to do them, but it would be to time consuming if i had to do a lot of them.


----------



## minniemouse71

milliepie said:


> I posted somethig for you a while back.  Posts number 2684 and 2685.
> 
> Please make sure when you request to go back and check all posts.  Thank you.



milliepie,  I got those and they were great!!! Thank you so much for doing them for me.  I did reply on post 2690, but after looking through the rest of the designs I wanted a couple more. I'm really sorry, I should have clarified that this was a request for more, I just didn't think.  I can't imagine how you guys keep up with all of the different requests, I would be crazy.  You designers are amazing.  Thank you again for all that you do to make our trips special!!
Vickie


----------



## milliepie

minniemouse71 said:


> milliepie,  I got those and they were great!!! Thank you so much for doing them for me.  I did reply on post 2690, but after looking through the rest of the designs I wanted a couple more. I'm really sorry, I should have clarified that this was a request for more, I just didn't think.  I can't imagine how you guys keep up with all of the different requests, I would be crazy.  You designers are amazing.  Thank you again for all that you do to make our trips special!!
> Vickie



It's cool.    I wasn't trying to pick on you or anything.  LOL.  This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up sometimes and I have to go back a few pages to read everything.  See, I didn't even see your reply, must've passed right by it!


----------



## milliepie

Perhaps for the Patriots you could use this design?  It is not mine, Donatalie did this wonderful creation.  



donatalie said:


>


----------



## minniemouse71

milliepie said:


> It's cool.    I wasn't trying to pick on you or anything.  LOL.  This thread moves so fast it's hard to keep up sometimes and I have to go back a few pages to read everything.  See, I didn't even see your reply, must've passed right by it!



I didn't take offense, I figured you wanted to make sure that I got them. And I just wanted to let you know that I did. Now all I have to do is get them printed out.  I have way to much to do and little time to do it. 
By the way, LOVE LOVE LOVE the red Mickey Heads!! I gotta learn to do this!!
Take Care,
V


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Thank you.  Sorry to be such a pain but some of the kids wanted specific characters.  Can you make....
> 
> Hettie - Sleeping Beauty
> Gabbi - Jasmin
> Addie - Belle
> Nannie - Goofy
> Kyle - Fireman Donald
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista



Sure, here you go.


----------



## moondance

We are sailing on The Magic on 10/31.  Will you please make two license plates.  I've tried and they don't look nearly as good as yours.  Thank you in advance. 

Twilight w/Edward and Kristen ----  Grace
Fairies ---  Mary


----------



## HallsofVA

jordak said:


> I can do that but one question. DCL style? One with the cruise ship?



I was thinking of the DCL logo one I saw on your page of blanks, but the one with the ship will work too!  Thanks!  The Mulan one is fantastic!

I saw someone else ask about Phineas & Ferb.  If you come across a good graphic for them, Chris would really like a Phineas & Ferb one, and Sophia wants one with Candace in it.  But no worries if you don't have one or it's only 1 per person.  The ones you provided look great!  Thanks again!


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> you can find them on this thread..
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891&highlight=stateroom+door+ears




Thanks Milliepie!!! Wanted to let you know I went into your bucket list and tried to print lots of them. Just going to write my own name on them. Didn't want to brother you, but when I did they were all blurry. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Thanks Milliepie!!! Wanted to let you know I went into your bucket list and tried to print lots of them. Just going to write my own name on them. Didn't want to brother you, but when I did they were all blurry. Did I do something wrong?



You need to make sure that it is at it's full size before downloading or printing.  Click on it until it's at 100%  If that doesn't work let me know and we'll figure something out.


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> Hope this helps!




I didn't even see you did these. Thank you. I am trying to make shirts our of them. My mom a little wired about her "Minnie". Can it be the Minnie with the bow in her hair. Not the older Minnie and sorry can Kimberly have Pluto instead. Thanks so much.


----------



## taraandmike

jordak said:


> Here you go. I am currently not doing the mickey football plate because of the time it takes and the requests for it would put me way behind. Sorry.



Thank you so much Jordek! Not a problem about the football one I totally understand. I do not want you to get behind, this is amazing work that you do for all of us and so generous to give your time to all of us! These signs are great and I love the eeyore one (he is my favorite).


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> I was thinking of the DCL logo one I saw on your page of blanks, but the one with the ship will work too!  Thanks!  The Mulan one is fantastic!
> 
> I saw someone else ask about Phineas & Ferb.  If you come across a good graphic for them, Chris would really like a Phineas & Ferb one, and Sophia wants one with Candace in it.  But no worries if you don't have one or it's only 1 per person.  The ones you provided look great!  Thanks again!



I can redo the DCL plate. Never can have to many. I will make the others too. The Phineas & Ferb one came out good i thought so i will use that one and will look for something with Candace.


----------



## breakingd_awn

milliepie said:


> I have A baby Minnie image.  NOt in a swimsuit though.  Is that what you were asking?



Sorry milliepie I should have been more clear...I just wanted anything with baby minnie, my DD wanted an actual bathing suit with baby minnie on it at the Disney store...We didn't even know they had a baby minnie. Whatever you have will be fine.  Could you do one for Rogan and one for Evalie , maybe adding "first disney cruise" whatever looks better. Thank you  she'll love the personalized magnet cause they didn't have the bathingsuit in her size.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Julylady and LouiseC.  Louise, if the Pluto one is not the one you wanted for Will, let me know and I'll do the other Pirate Mickey one for him.





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

Could you do a twilight plate with the name Megan?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jordak

moondance said:


> We are sailing on The Magic on 10/31.  Will you please make two license plates.  I've tried and they don't look nearly as good as yours.  Thank you in advance.
> 
> Twilight w/Edward and Kristen ----  Grace
> Fairies ---  Mary


Here you go


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> I didn't even see you did these. Thank you. I am trying to make shirts our of them. My mom a little wired about her "Minnie". Can it be the Minnie with the bow in her hair. Not the older Minnie and sorry can Kimberly have Pluto instead. Thanks so much.



Not a problem.


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

When you get a chance can you please make these signs for me?

Mickey Mouse Island Head - Randy & Jen

Baseball Mickey Head- Dakota

Pink Hannah Mickey Head- Jordan

Eastern Caribbean Mickey Head- September 26th-October 3rd

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## m_kasch

m_kasch said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> Can you make two plates for me:
> 
> 1)  Minnie With Sparkles -- Mary
> 2)  Small Sorcerer -- Tim
> 
> Thanks SO much!!




I didn't put my sail date, we are sailing on the 9/24 wonder.  Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> I was thinking of the DCL logo one I saw on your page of blanks, but the one with the ship will work too!  Thanks!  The Mulan one is fantastic!
> 
> I saw someone else ask about Phineas & Ferb.  If you come across a good graphic for them, Chris would really like a Phineas & Ferb one, and Sophia wants one with Candace in it.  But no worries if you don't have one or it's only 1 per person.  The ones you provided look great!  Thanks again!


----------



## jordak

m_kasch said:


> I didn't put my sail date, we are sailing on the 9/24 wonder.  Thanks!!


 
Glad you posted again. I missed your first post. Will get right on it.


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie,

 For some reason jpg files don't really load that well on my computer, but all the images on png load right away. After about 2 hours I only got my starfish mickey head to load and just the very top of maddies and evie's. The mickey head that says "bahamas 2010" loaded , I believe it was a png also? The starfish mickey heads are BEAUTYFUL by the way it will be perfect for NASSAU day. Thank you


----------



## moondance

Thank you jordak.  My daughter's are going to love them.  

Have you or Milliepie done any designs with the Jonas Brothers?


----------



## jordak

m_kasch said:


> Hi Jordak!
> 
> Can you make two plates for me:
> 
> 1)  Minnie With Sparkles -- Mary
> 2)  Small Sorcerer -- Tim
> 
> Thanks SO much!!


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> Could you do a twilight plate with the name Megan?
> 
> Thanks!!!!



Here you go


----------



## jordak

moondance said:


> Thank you jordak.  My daughter's are going to love them.
> 
> Have you or Milliepie done any designs with the Jonas Brothers?



Sorry i don't. If Milliepie doesn't have any, i could try to come up with something.


----------



## LouiseC

tjbaggott said:


> Happy to do these up for you.  Which one in 2968 did you want?  There are two there, the Pluto one and the Pirate Mickey with Flying Dutchman in the background.



The one with Mickey and the Flying Dutchman, please.


----------



## LouiseC

I had wanted the pirate Mickey for Will but actually I can use this one for regular days and save the pirate one for Pirate Night.  So now I benefit doubly  Thanks again


----------



## DisneyMom2008

I am still trying to print the license plates, but when I do they come out small. Can someone please help me with this. I am going crazy!!! Thanks.


----------



## staffieri

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.



Thank you so much for all your time and for sharing your talents. I will be posting pics when we get back.
Kimberly


----------



## jordak

DisneyMom2008 said:


> I am still trying to print the license plates, but when I do they come out small. Can someone please help me with this. I am going crazy!!! Thanks.


Wish i had a definite answer for you. You no doubt tried this, but when i print them. I choose landscape, best fit to page(keep aspect ratio) and center it. You can do the same in portrait but it prints smaller. I think it really depends on what the program your using to print them too. 

I know i can view and print the plates with this free program. May try this

http://www.irfanview.net/


----------



## shushh

Thank you both immensely! They are awesome! I am making both magnets and fish extenders, they will look fantastic!

milliepie the aussie flag mickey ears are incredible!! Thank you so much. DH is so impressed!


----------



## milliepie

Squirrley said:


> Can someone me a Name using Winnie the Pooh & friends characters.
> 
> Name I need is Stephanie
> 
> Also what Fonts do you use in making these?
> 
> Thanks , all of you do great work.



You can use any font that is big enough to fit the pics inside.  I used Coaster for this one, and i also use Boulder for most.


----------



## milliepie

breakingd_awn said:


> Sorry milliepie I should have been more clear...I just wanted anything with baby minnie, my DD wanted an actual bathing suit with baby minnie on it at the Disney store...We didn't even know they had a baby minnie. Whatever you have will be fine.  Could you do one for Rogan and one for Evalie , maybe adding "first disney cruise" whatever looks better. Thank you  she'll love the personalized magnet cause they didn't have the bathingsuit in her size.



No problem, just making sure.


----------



## milliepie

I know this was requested, but I can't find the post.  Hope it finds it's owner.  







You said to surprise you...  Surprise!!  LOL








Saved In PNG format for Breakingd_awn..


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Did you want a license plate or one with characters breaking out from inside the font?



Characters breaking out from inside the font.
Also what Font do you use?

**** Jordak ,hope you read this, milliepie did a character name for me, so please mark me off & go on to your next request.
Again I thank both of you for all the time & effort you do on this board. It's always a pleasure to look at you work.


----------



## milliepie

Squirrley said:


> Characters breaking out from inside the font.
> Also what Font do you use?



I posted your name for you a couple posts up.


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> You can use any font that is big enough to fit the pics inside.  I used Coaster for this one, and i also use Boulder for most.



 Thank you so much, my daughter will love it.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak,
I hate to bother you again, but could I get one more plate (last one, I promise)?  I would like the Phineas and Ferb plate with Grayson.  Thank you so much!


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak,
> I hate to bother you again, but could I get one more plate (last one, I promise)?  I would like the Phineas and Ferb plate with Grayson.  Thank you so much!


----------



## breakingd_awn

Milliepie,


Thank you for re-formatting for me , that worked out much better. The baby minnies are adorableThanks again for everything


----------



## Mommyserenity

We are leaving in a few days for our first cruise on the Wonder and I had no idea you could do this!

Would anyone be able to make me some of the ship name tags with these names:

Holly
Ann
Alexis
Analiese 

Thanks for any help on this. I tried to create something, but can't get the text to fill in correctly.


----------



## flrickd

Hi, if your not to busy Could I please get the following





 with Becca






 with Brenda






 with Rick






 with No Name

Thanks Rick


----------



## jordak

flrickd said:


> Hi, if your not to busy Could I please get the following
> with Becca
> 
> with Brenda
> 
> with Rick
> 
> with No Name
> 
> Thanks Rick


Here you go.


----------



## tjbaggott

Mommyserenity said:


> We are leaving in a few days for our first cruise on the Wonder and I had no idea you could do this!
> 
> Would anyone be able to make me some of the ship name tags with these names:
> 
> Holly
> Ann
> Alexis
> Analiese
> 
> Thanks for any help on this. I tried to create something, but can't get the text to fill in correctly.



First Cruise, WOW, How FUN!  I got carried away and personalized several for you here.  I jumped to assumptions as to your cruise dates, thus which day you might be in Castaway Cay and which night would be Pirate Night for you.  I also assumed there might be you, mom, and the Dad along for the trip, and the names above are your 4 girls, and put all that on the Welcome Aboard sign.  If you like these, but they are personalized incorrectly (because of my assumptions), just let me know and I'll correct them for you and can have that done Today!  Just click on the images below and that will take you to my photobucket album.  Click again to enlarge to full size, then save.  Have a look around my photobucket album, if you see anything else you would like just let me know.  I have most of the day free today and most of the graphics are already made, so it's a very simple step for me to personalize them for you, and I'm more than happy to do so!  ENJOY!






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pjtm

Millipie - ohmygoodness! Love the new ones!

Can I have the heart in the sand with the Wonder ship - and "Phil and Jennifer" - we are celebrating our anniv. on the ship. I plan on changing my door everyday! LOL!

And I love the surfboard one - our family is 

Phil
Jennifer 
Tad
Mitchel and
Georgia

Many thanks!


----------



## Mommyserenity

Thank you so much! I love them!! My girls will love seeing them on our door.


----------



## krystyneb

Hi Jordak

Could I please get the following:





with ANGELINE





with STEVE





with KRYSTYNE





with JO


Thankyou so much


----------



## itutorfortravel

Hi milliepie - when you have time, could you personalize these images for me? Thanks soooo much - you designers have such talent 

Christmasmickeybeach (no hat)
The Steele Familys Christmas Cruise 2009

Mickeymousegolfball
Morgan

Hibiscusmhbrightblue
Lindsey

Focus
Tom

Bedmymhm
Tom

aDCLwrapperblank
Happy Cruising From The Steele Family!

Orangemh
Kimberly


----------



## karajeboo

Milliepie - could I please get the mickey head outlined with DCL mickeys (found on pg 4 of this thread) with Jeff, Kara, Ally inside?


Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

We sail 11/09


----------



## HeatherD

Thanks, jordak! The plates look great - and thanks for getting the month in there, even though I didn't supply it (sorry about that!).


----------



## Stacey6274

can someone help me figure out how to ask for some of these with names and how to see what is out there to pick from????  Then what I copy and paste then print?  thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> can someone help me figure out how to ask for some of these with names and how to see what is out there to pick from????  Then what I copy and paste then print?  thanks



Just find what you would like then ask that disigner to make one for you.

Here's a link to my photo album (just click on the picture): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]

Here's a link to Milliepie's album:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/

And here's a link to Jordak's: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/e...ixed%20plates/


----------



## Stacey6274

Thank You


tjbaggott said:


> Just find what you would like then ask that disigner to make one for you.
> 
> Here's a link to my photo album (just click on the picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Here's a link to Milliepie's album:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/
> 
> And here's a link to Jordak's: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/e...ixed%20plates/


----------



## disney9696

milliepie said:


> I know this was requested, but I can't find the post.  Hope it finds it's owner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said to surprise you...  Surprise!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved In PNG format for Breakingd_awn..



HI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Could I have the Starfish Mickey heads with each of the following names?????????They are adorable !!!!

Mom
Dad
Eric
Evan
Lucas
Nonna

Thanks so much !

Lisa xo


----------



## Stacey6274

I feel stupid - once I find ones I like how do I ask for them? And then do I copy and paste them to paper and print? thanks 


tjbaggott said:


> Just find what you would like then ask that disigner to make one for you.
> 
> Here's a link to my photo album (just click on the picture):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Here's a link to Milliepie's album:  http://s628.photobucket.com/albums/uu9/milliesky/
> 
> And here's a link to Jordak's: http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/e...ixed%20plates/


----------



## Julylady

Hi Jordak:

I made this request a few pages back, but I think it got lost within my longer message.

Would you please make me two Mulan license plates with the month October?
One for Hannah, the other for Samantha.

THANKS so much.  I really appreciate your talent!!

Donna


----------



## staffieri

Thanks so much. Can't wait to show you all the pics. Leave Tomorrow. Thanks for explaining how to print for your bucket. Printed last night and started to write names in. But can't find a good Chip and Dale. Do you have one? There my son Trevor's favorite. And I 'm just goint to print them off and cut them out to put on door. Thanks!!
Kimberly


----------



## milliepie

itutorfortravel said:


> milliepie, can you make personalize the sand snowman image for me (the one without the santa hat) with our family's name, sailing date, itinerary, and ship?
> 
> We'll be on the Magic December 19-26, 2009 - Eastern itinerary - Steele Family
> 
> 
> Hi milliepie - when you have time, could you personalize these images for me? Thanks soooo much - you designers have such talent
> 
> Christmasmickeybeach (no hat)
> The Steele Familys Christmas Cruise 2009
> 
> Mickeymousegolfball
> Morgan
> 
> Hibiscusmhbrightblue
> Lindsey
> 
> Focus
> Tom
> 
> Bedmymhm
> Tom
> 
> aDCLwrapperblank
> Happy Cruising From The Steele Family!
> 
> Orangemh
> Kimberly
> 
> Thank you so much!



I hope I got all of the right ones.  If not, let me know and I'll fix it.


----------



## milliepie

staffieri said:


> Thanks so much. Can't wait to show you all the pics. Leave Tomorrow. Thanks for explaining how to print for your bucket. Printed last night and started to write names in. But can't find a good Chip and Dale. Do you have one? There my son Trevor's favorite. And I 'm just goint to print them off and cut them out to put on door. Thanks!!
> Kimberly



This is the only Chip and Dale I  have.  If you want something different, I can throw something else together for you.


----------



## milliepie

Surfboards for Betsy, Rob, Gannon and Emma.


----------



## karajeboo

I love the Mickey golf ball head!!!  Could I get that with Jeff, Ally, Kara?

Thank you!


----------



## jordak

Julylady said:


> Hi Jordak:
> 
> I made this request a few pages back, but I think it got lost within my longer message.
> 
> Would you please make me two Mulan license plates with the month October?
> One for Hannah, the other for Samantha.
> 
> THANKS so much.  I really appreciate your talent!!
> 
> Donna




i'm sorry, i missed it. Got you written down this time.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> This is the only Chip and Dale I  have.  If you want something different, I can throw something else together for you.



And I have this one.  I can make blank for you and change the color of the background to whatever you would like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> I feel stupid - once I find ones I like how do I ask for them? And then do I copy and paste them to paper and print? thanks



Don't feel stupid, we were all beginners at one time.  I'm still learning new things to this disigning stuff myself!  Once you find the ones you want, just post here asking that disigner for them, say what you would like on it with regards to names, dates, ship, 1st cruise ect......  Try to be specific in describing which ones you would like.  You can also PM the disigners.

For printing, some use magnetic sheets that go through your printer.  I myself find those too costly for the amount of magnets I want to make.  So I print mine onto cardstock, then laminate, then put adhesive magnet strips onto the back.  For laminating you can also use the peel and stick clear contact paper.  When using that stuff, I put it on both sides of my magnets.
Happy searching and magnet making!


----------



## itutorfortravel

The magnets you made for my family on the prior page are awesome! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> This is the only Chip and Dale I  have.  If you want something different, I can throw something else together for you.




I threw this one together for you.    Saved PNG


----------



## HeatherD

Hi! I think that my husband's name is spelled incorrectly on his Star Wars plate.  It's Carmine, which is how you saved the filename, but it looks like the actual plate is spelled CARMHNE. The font makes it hard to tell, but looking at it carefully, it's either an h or 2 i's between the m and n.

If you can correct it or let me know if that's just the way it looks in that font, that'd be great.

Thanks!


----------



## LD NURSE

Milliepie I sent you a PM!!  Too many of my co-cruisers snooping around!!!  Thanks, 
Karrie from OK


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> Hi! I think that my husband's name is spelled incorrectly on his Star Wars plate.  It's Carmine, which is how you saved the filename, but it looks like the actual plate is spelled CARMHNE. The font makes it hard to tell, but looking at it carefully, it's either an h or 2 i's between the m and n.
> 
> If you can correct it or let me know if that's just the way it looks in that font, that'd be great.
> 
> Thanks!


I thought the same thing when i did it. It's actually the font that is making it look that way i believe. I will fix it.


----------



## jordak

HeatherD said:


> Hi! I think that my husband's name is spelled incorrectly on his Star Wars plate.  It's Carmine, which is how you saved the filename, but it looks like the actual plate is spelled CARMHNE. The font makes it hard to tell, but looking at it carefully, it's either an h or 2 i's between the m and n.
> 
> If you can correct it or let me know if that's just the way it looks in that font, that'd be great.
> 
> Thanks!


It was the font. I changed it and it looks a lot better.


----------



## ganandem

milliepie said:


> Surfboards for Betsy, Rob, Gannon and Emma.



Thanks-What a great surprise!!!


----------



## 29apr00

MIlliepie i put a request in back on page 185......i'm in no rush, but i've looked thru the 20 pages since then  and didn't see it.   if you haven't gotten to it yet that's fine.


----------



## Shelebeen

Sorry if I missed a reply to this: I was wondering who (if anyone) has a blank of the beach towels on the beach.  Would love to personalize for my family if possible.

Thanks!

Carole


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

Thanks to all (jordak, milliepie, and tjbaggott) for helping to make our vacation extra magical.
One more request for jordak:
On the license plate that you did for me with mickey and friends that says disney #1 fan, it's really hard to read the writing. I guess because the colors kind of blend in with the background. Could you do that so that the writing stands out more? And in the box where you put Oct 10, could you change that to DCL? (1 box would be DCL and 1 box WDW) That way I can use it everytime.

Thanks so much!
Melanie


----------



## disneymomoffour

jordak said:


> Here you go



Thank you!! She will love it!


----------



## tjbaggott

Shelebeen said:


> Sorry if I missed a reply to this: I was wondering who (if anyone) has a blank of the beach towels on the beach.  Would love to personalize for my family if possible.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Carole



I posted the link to it for you several pages back.  I know this board has been moving very quickly from page to page, so it was easy to miss.  Click on the thumb nail in a few posts above (the small chip and dale one posted by me), then from there go to my DCL album, and the blank you want is on page two.


----------



## staffieri

tjbaggott said:


> And I have this one.  I can make blank for you and change the color of the background to whatever you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]





milliepie said:


> I threw this one together for you.    Saved PNG




LOVE YOU GUYS!! YOUR ARE TOO SWEET.  I don't need it to say his name. I only want Chip and Dale body. Not in ears.  Like the top hat one is perfect, but just them. and them in each ear is great too. But only them. I'm going to cut them out. Thanks.


----------



## itutorfortravel

Hi milliepie! Thanks again for the great magnet designs...

I just noticed on post #2998 a cute mickey head you did with minnie inside and the name "nana"...can you do this design with a mickey inside and put the name "Papa" on it? Let me know, thanks a bunch!


----------



## itutorfortravel

Does anyone have designs for the following?

Harry Potter. DD (Morgan) is really into the movies now and I'd love to have some sort of magnet with a HP design that's not too boyish...

Also, DD (Morgan) loves Wizards of Waverly Place. Anything cute out there with Selena Gomez?

Step-DD (Lindsey) just started college (small local college) and is into exercise, shopping, music, etc. Any cute magnet designs that would show off her personality?

I'm (Kimberly) a tutor, so any teacher designs, especially math related?

DH (Tom) is a computer geek...anything good for him? 

Just looking for some cute designs that would work well for door magnets...if Disney is incorporated, all the better!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## tjbaggott

Staffieri, I have all found all these ones in one of my files, help yourself.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jordak

dreaming-of-disney said:


> Thanks to all (jordak, milliepie, and tjbaggott) for helping to make our vacation extra magical.
> One more request for jordak:
> On the license plate that you did for me with mickey and friends that says disney #1 fan, it's really hard to read the writing. I guess because the colors kind of blend in with the background. Could you do that so that the writing stands out more? And in the box where you put Oct 10, could you change that to DCL? (1 box would be DCL and 1 box WDW) That way I can use it everytime.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> Melanie


----------



## eeyoremommy

Thank you Jordak for the plate.  It is a surprise for my son.  He will love it!


----------



## Shelebeen

tjbaggott said:


> I posted the link to it for you several pages back.  I know this board has been moving very quickly from page to page, so it was easy to miss.  Click on the thumb nail in a few posts above (the small chip and dale one posted by me), then from there go to my DCL album, and the blank you want is on page two.



Thanks so much.. and for the patience that I didn't find it the first time.. I appreciate that all the disigners put up blanks, etc..


----------



## jordak

Julylady said:


> Hi Jordak:
> 
> I made this request a few pages back, but I think it got lost within my longer message.
> 
> Would you please make me two Mulan license plates with the month October?
> One for Hannah, the other for Samantha.
> 
> THANKS so much.  I really appreciate your talent!!
> 
> Donna




Sorry about these being late.


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


>


Can I please get this with sharon and july?


----------



## mstinson14

double post


----------



## mstinson14

flrickd said:


> Hi, if your not to busy Could I please get the following
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> can I get these with july in the top corner please?
> thanks


----------



## jordak

krystyneb said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Could I please get the following:
> 
> 
> with ANGELINE
> 
> 
> with STEVE
> 
> 
> with KRYSTYNE
> 
> 
> with JO
> 
> 
> Thankyou so much


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Can I please get this with sharon and july?


----------



## jordak

If you haven't grabbed your plates off the board yet, you  may want to do so soon. Nearing my bandwidth limit pretty fast. I need to upgrade my account but won't be able to until tomorrow. If they disappear, they will be back.


----------



## DisneyMom2008

jordak said:


> Wish i had a definite answer for you. You no doubt tried this, but when i print them. I choose landscape, best fit to page(keep aspect ratio) and center it. You can do the same in portrait but it prints smaller. I think it really depends on what the program your using to print them too.
> 
> I know i can view and print the plates with this free program. May try this
> 
> http://www.irfanview.net/



What size does the license plates print?


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> If you haven't grabbed your plates off the board yet, you  may want to do so soon. Nearing my bandwidth limit pretty fast. I need to upgrade my account but won't be able to until tomorrow. If they disappear, they will be back.



Hey, just to let you know (if you don't already) that if your bandwidth is exceeded you can still post the links to photobucket if you use the link and not the url and you can still get the pictures off of photobucket.  The only thing is that you will see that horrid bandwidth exceeded sign on any pics that have been posted.


----------



## milliepie

Deck Chairs for Cameron and gang Disney Dream 2011..


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Hey, just to let you know (if you don't already) that if your bandwidth is exceeded you can still post the links to photobucket if you use the link and not the url and you can still get the pictures off of photobucket.  The only thing is that you will see that horrid bandwidth exceeded sign on any pics that have been posted.


i didn't know that. I thought about asking you  how that works. Thanks


----------



## jordak

DisneyMom2008 said:


> What size does the license plates print?



10.5inches by 6 inches


----------



## ohmimiley

*Thanks Jordak for making the nameplates for my mom (sftnslky).
They were really good. I saw the blank template on your photobucket and wanted to make one for myself. Hope you dont mind. Thanks 
-Jennah*

*I've noticed some people asking for a Jonas Brothers one, so I made this :] I used Jordak's template. I can personalize them for you if you would like. :]*​






*Here are some samples of what I've done. :] (I also used Jordak's template on these)​*













*thank you :]*​


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

Can I please get the deck chairs with Disney Magic and these names?

Randy
Jen
Dakota
Jordan

Thanks!!!


----------



## jordak

ohmimiley said:


> *Thanks Jordak for making the nameplates for my mom (sftnslky).
> They were really good. I saw the blank template on your photobucket and wanted to make one for myself. Hope you dont mind. Thanks
> -Jennah*



No problem. Thats why i put it up so if somebody wanted to do something on their own.


----------



## krystyneb

Jordak you are BRILLIANT!

The plates look great, thankyou so much 

krystyneb


----------



## jordak

krystyneb said:


> Jordak you are BRILLIANT!
> 
> The plates look great, thankyou so much
> 
> krystyneb



Your welcome.Glad you like them.


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

Perfect, Jordak. Thank you so much!
Melanie


----------



## dreaming-of-disney

ohmimiley said:


> *Thanks Jordak for making the nameplates for my mom (sftnslky).
> They were really good. I saw the blank template on your photobucket and wanted to make one for myself. Hope you dont mind. Thanks
> -Jennah*
> 
> *I've noticed some people asking for a Jonas Brothers one, so I made this :] I used Jordak's template. I can personalize them for you if you would like. :]*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are some samples of what I've done. :] (I also used Jordak's template on these)​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thank you :]*​



Great job! My dd loves Selena Gomez.


----------



## dizzyc uk

milliepie said:


> Deck Chairs for Cameron and gang Disney Dream 2011..



Wow! Thanks for that Milliepie, it looks fantastic. Just need to get the cruise booked now!

Thanks so much for your help x


----------



## Mommyserenity

*tjbaggott*

I just realized when I went to print out our magnets that one of my girls' names is spelled wrong. Could you, or anyone else, fix this for me? 

Her name is spelled Analiese. (on the green towel) It won't allow me to attach a photo, but it's on the bottom of page 203...last post on there. 


So excited...we head out tomorrow!


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

I would like two sets of lawn chairs

One with
         Stephanie (Mom),  John(Dad) and Cheyenne(daughter age 2 1/2)
    Not sure what will be the right chairs for us just play with it
    We will be on the cruise  September 26 - October 3, 2009

One with
         Rhonda(Disney nana) and Eddie (disney pa)
       Not sure what will be the right chairs for us just play with it
    We will be on the cruise  September 26 - October 3, 2009

I would also like a set of chairs with all of our names on it.

Thanks in advance.

Stephanie


----------



## tjbaggott

Mommyserenity said:


> *tjbaggott*
> 
> I just realized when I went to print out our magnets that one of my girls' names is spelled wrong. Could you, or anyone else, fix this for me?
> 
> Her name is spelled Analiese. (on the green towel) It won't allow me to attach a photo, but it's on the bottom of page 203...last post on there.
> 
> 
> So excited...we head out tomorrow!



So sorry, I will fix that right away!


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

Sorry I have another request:

I would like the following names done:

JOHN
CHEYENNE
EDDIE

and something with:

THE SAMPSON FAMILY   DISNEY MAGIC  SEPTEMBER 26 - OCTOBER 3, 2009

THE BRASINGTON FAMILY  DISNEY MAGIC  SEPTEMBER 26 - OCTOBER 3, 2009

Thanks again in advance


----------



## tjbaggott

MommySerenity, here you go!  Have a FABULOUS Cruise!





[/IMG]


----------



## Mommyserenity

Thank you so much! Boy, you are FAST! I haven't shown the magnets to the girls yet, going to surprise them with it. They will ordered it since we ordered the package to have our room decorated inside too! 

Thank you again!


----------



## Stacey6274

I have a bunch of magnet request..do I just post them on here and just say the person name and then give the details? thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - this is my first request, so I hope I am doing this correclty.  Can I get the beach towels on the sand with the names Bbob Emma and Stacey with Nothing beats a day at Castaway caty on themthem, also do you do the Liecence plates?  Everything looks awesome, thanks for doing these and d you take donations?  thank you so much
Stacey


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi - this is my first request, so I hope I am doing this correclty.  Can I get the beach towels on the sand with the names Bbob Emma and Stacey with Nothing beats a day at Castaway caty on themthem, also do you do the Liecence plates?  Everything looks awesome, thanks for doing these and d you take donations?  thank you so much
> Stacey



Thats how you do it!  Here is your first one.  No donations, just a thank you and enjoy your vacation!
Jordak does the license plates.





[/IMG]


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> Thats how you do it!  Here is your first one.  No donations, just a thank you and enjoy your vacation!
> Jordak does the license plates.



Thank you so much -- can you take the Analiese out and put Bob there instead of the surf board - u can leave the surf blank - thanks again.....do you do any other designs?  You rock!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Jordak - 
I was told you do the awesome plates, is there anyway to do one with Hannah, Jonas Bros and Selena all on one with the name Emma on it??  If not i Can take the Joe Bros with Emma on it..

where can I find your samples for me and my hubby.  thanks so much
stacey


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Kellybell,
First let me start off with you do a wonderful job and it is so hard for me to pick what I want... thanks again and please let me know where to donate!!!

Stacey in Tink letter
Emma in Jasmine Letters if you have them?
Bob in Goofy Letters.
Can you do in Halloween letters the Donegans

Now, I just wait for you to post them back on here??Correct...oh we leave in 4 weeks..thanks again!!!
Stacey


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> Thank you so much -- can you take the Analiese out and put Bob there instead of the surf board - u can leave the surf blank - thanks again.....do you do any other designs?  You rock!



Your graphic has been fixed and has replaced the incorrect one up above.  Now, below, I'm about to post some graphics for someone else.  Let me know if you want any of those.  Currently I do Regular and Pirate Itineraries, the beach towels, the nemo and ship one, and when you click on the thumbnails, that will take you to my album where any you see there, I can do for you.  Milliepie does many too, and some we help each other with.  I see below you've asked for some disigns from Kellybell.  I'm not sure if she is still on the boards as I don't think I've seen posts from her in a while.  If she's not here, can you tell me what page and post her disigns are on here that you wanted, I can then track it down, and will see if it's one I can help you with.


----------



## Lthouseprincess

Can you please do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)

We sail 11/09


----------



## tjbaggott

For Mickey&Minnie4ever,  Here's some disigns for you!  I've put the ones that are the same as yours but for the nana and Pa in thumbnail sized.  For those ones, just click on it, then click again for full size.
Enjoy!





[/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> Your graphic has been fixed and has replaced the incorrect one up above.  Now, below, I'm about to post some graphics for someone else.  Let me know if you want any of those.  Currently I do Regular and Pirate Itineraries, the beach towels, the nemo and ship one, and when you click on the thumbnails, that will take you to my album where any you see there, I can do for you.  Milliepie does many too, and some we help each other with.  I see below you've asked for some disigns from Kellybell.  I'm not sure if she is still on the boards as I don't think I've seen posts from her in a while.  If she's not here, can you tell me what page and post her disigns are on here that you wanted, I can then track it down, and will see if it's one I can help you with.



You ROCK - thanks so much - I know once I see them I will post back!!!


----------



## ohmimiley

dreaming-of-disney said:


> Great job! My dd loves Selena Gomez.



Thank you =). Would you like me to make her a Selena Gomez one? =)


----------



## Stacey6274

ohmimiley said:


> Thank you =). Would you like me to make her a Selena Gomez one? =)



Can you make me one with the Jonas Brothers and with Selena with the name Emma - I posted it earlier but I think I sent it to the wrong person - this is my first time asing for requests so I got confused but I just found where the threads are...oops

Anyway - thanks a bunch!


----------



## tjbaggott

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can you please do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> We sail 11/09



 I'm giving Millie a hand to do up your deck chair disign.  Thats one I can do.  I don't think I can help you with the surf board one though.  I think Millie has been quite busy lately, but hopefully she will see your request or this post here.  I'm almost done the deck chair one for you but need to figure out the snow white chair, I've never done snow white before LOL.  It'll be posted soon for you.  Are you sailing on the Wonder or the Magic, I tried to figure it out myself, but as Nov 9th is a Monday, I'm not sure which ship that is.


----------



## ohmimiley

Stacey6274 said:


> Can you make me one with the Jonas Brothers and with Selena with the name Emma - I posted it earlier but I think I sent it to the wrong person - this is my first time asing for requests so I got confused but I just found where the threads are...oops
> 
> Anyway - thanks a bunch!



Sure. What month are you going on your cruise? =)


----------



## milliepie

Lthouseprincess said:


> Can you please do the chairs on deck with castaway in the back ground with the names Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> Same with the surf boards Sonya(Mickey or figment), Key (Snow White), Karen (tinker bell), Sue(nemo or Dalmatians) , Tristan( Pluto) and Nick (Donald)
> 
> We sail 11/09



Hi hon, 

You requested this on my Millipie thread and I posted them there.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - 

We leave in October...YEAH thanks


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> I'm giving Millie a hand to do up your deck chair disign.  Thats one I can do.  I don't think I can help you with the surf board one though.  I think Millie has been quite busy lately, but hopefully she will see your request or this post here.  I'm almost done the deck chair one for you but need to figure out the snow white chair, I've never done snow white before LOL.  It'll be posted soon for you.  Are you sailing on the Wonder or the Magic, I tried to figure it out myself, but as Nov 9th is a Monday, I'm not sure which ship that is.



Hey TJ, thanks so much for the help.  I did that one already though, so don't worry about it.   And yes, it's been busy at home and I'm getting these when I get a chance.  I'm going to be able to catch up this weekend though.  

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - Can you do  the following when you have a chance

Precious Moments Bob & Stacey 9/26/98

Bambi in the heart with True Love and then the number 2 under it?

Do you also do all the different Mickey heads with ears?

thank you so much...


----------



## Stacey6274

tj - 
can yo do the deck chairs for me?  bob, Stacey and Emma - we leave Oct 25-29, I think it's the wonder??  We Emma likes any princess, Stacey (me) like Tink or pluto or minnie and Bob can do anything - donald whatever is easy.  t
Do you do all the mickey ears??  trying to figure out who that is?  You girls are awesome.  I love it!!!

thanks again


----------



## Lthouseprincess

tjbaggott said:


> I'm giving Millie a hand to do up your deck chair disign.  Thats one I can do.  I don't think I can help you with the surf board one though.  I think Millie has been quite busy lately, but hopefully she will see your request or this post here.  I'm almost done the deck chair one for you but need to figure out the snow white chair, I've never done snow white before LOL.  It'll be posted soon for you.  Are you sailing on the Wonder or the Magic, I tried to figure it out myself, but as Nov 9th is a Monday, I'm not sure which ship that is.




Opps we are on the 11/7/09 cruise on the magic


----------



## SNicksed

Hi Jordak,

Could you please make:





with Oct and name Lisa





with Oct and name Ryan

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## ohmimiley

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi -
> 
> We leave in October...YEAH thanks



Dont be afraid to ask me to change anything. =) hope you like it!


----------



## Stacey6274

ohmimiley said:


> Dont be afraid to ask me to change anything. =) hope you like it!



OMG - I love it soooo much, so will Emma - you truley are gifted!!!! thanks again....awesome


Can you do a tink one for Stacey and a  one for Bob - whatever looks good for Bob my husband.


do u do the mickey heads too?


----------



## milliepie

Mickey Heads for Emma, Betsy, Gannon and Rob


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi - Can you do  the following when you have a chance
> 
> Precious Moments Bob & Stacey 9/26/98
> 
> Bambi in the heart with True Love and then the number 2 under it?
> 
> Do you also do all the different Mickey heads with ears?
> 
> thank you so much...




Is this the right one, because I have another one.  I just guessed.


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Can someone please show me where I can find the characters in sailor outfits, I have seen the individuals with (mickey, minnie, goofy, pluto, chip and dale) and then with all of them but I can not find them without the background. Thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> Is this the right one, because I have another one.  I just guessed.



you guessed right and I love this too!  It is sooo cute - thanks again and do you take donations too?


----------



## ohmimiley

Stacey6274 said:


> OMG - I love it soooo much, so will Emma - you truley are gifted!!!! thanks again....awesome
> 
> 
> Can you do a tink one for Stacey and a  one for Bob - whatever looks good for Bob my husband.
> 
> 
> do u do the mickey heads too?



Yes. I can do tinkerbell and one for your DH. =)
Yes. I can also do the mickey heads.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak -
> I was told you do the awesome plates, is there anyway to do one with Hannah, Jonas Bros and Selena all on one with the name Emma on it??  If not i Can take the Joe Bros with Emma on it..
> 
> where can I find your samples for me and my hubby.  thanks so much
> stacey


  Sure no problem, will put something together. You can see my plates by following the links in my signature.


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Sure no problem, will put something together. You can see my plates by following the links in my signature.



Jordak - I'm sorry I already got one...it's my first day on her and I think I posted it 2 times, I already have it...but thank you..don't!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak - I'm sorry I already got one...it's my first day on her and I think I posted it 2 times, I already have it...but thank you..don't!


I can still do the tink for you and something for your husband.


----------



## lafa

does anybody know where i can find a captain hook image and a crocodile image? 
or a high school musical image?
 thank you!


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

When you get a chance can you please make these signs for me?

Mickey Mouse Island Head - Randy & Jen

Baseball Mickey Head- Dakota

Pink Hannah Mickey Head- Jordan

Eastern Caribbean Mickey Head- September 26th-October 3rd

Thanks so much!!! 

We are leaving next Thursday and would love to have these before we leave. Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

I have plates for Stacy6274 and SNicksed ready. Waiting for photobucket to work!!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When you get a chance can you please make these signs for me?
> 
> Mickey Mouse Island Head - Randy & Jen
> 
> Baseball Mickey Head- Dakota
> 
> Pink Hannah Mickey Head- Jordan
> 
> Eastern Caribbean Mickey Head- September 26th-October 3rd
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jordak

For Stacy6274











ForSNicksed


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> Milliepie - could I please get the mickey head outlined with DCL mickeys (found on pg 4 of this thread) with Jeff, Kara, Ally inside?
> 
> 
> Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## mstinson14

thanks!!!!


----------



## milliepie

lafa said:


> does anybody know where i can find a captain hook image and a crocodile image?
> or a high school musical image?
> thank you!



For HSM there's tons if you do a google search.  HERE and HERE are a couple I found. 


Did you want hook and the croc together or seperate images?


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> I love the Mickey golf ball head!!!  Could I get that with Jeff, Ally, Kara?
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

disney9696 said:


> HI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Could I have the Starfish Mickey heads with each of the following names?????????They are adorable !!!!
> 
> Mom
> Dad
> Eric
> Evan
> Lucas
> Nonna
> 
> Thanks so much !
> 
> Lisa xo


----------



## milliepie

29apr00 said:


> MIlliepie i put a request in back on page 185......i'm in no rush, but i've looked thru the 20 pages since then  and didn't see it.   if you haven't gotten to it yet that's fine.




Hey there.  Sorry it took so long!  I hope this is the right one, I couldn't see the pic, so I used the link in it's properties.


----------



## milliepie

itutorfortravel said:


> Hi milliepie! Thanks again for the great magnet designs...
> 
> I just noticed on post #2998 a cute mickey head you did with minnie inside and the name "nana"...can you do this design with a mickey inside and put the name "Papa" on it? Let me know, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> For Stacy6274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ForSNicksed



HI - they look good - do you have something with more tinks on it?  Just wondering - oh and Stacey with an e..thanks


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> HI - they look good - do you have something with more tinks on it?  Just wondering - oh and Stacey with an e..thanks



Sorry, i thought it looked wrong. I have one with all the fairies.




I can make a new one with multiple tinkerbells flying around if you want.


----------



## jordak

For Stacey6274


----------



## milliepie

itutorfortravel said:


> Does anyone have designs for the following?
> 
> Harry Potter. DD (Morgan) is really into the movies now and I'd love to have some sort of magnet with a HP design that's not too boyish...
> 
> Also, DD (Morgan) loves Wizards of Waverly Place. Anything cute out there with Selena Gomez?
> 
> Step-DD (Lindsey) just started college (small local college) and is into exercise, shopping, music, etc. Any cute magnet designs that would show off her personality?
> 
> I'm (Kimberly) a tutor, so any teacher designs, especially math related?
> 
> DH (Tom) is a computer geek...anything good for him?
> 
> Just looking for some cute designs that would work well for door magnets...if Disney is incorporated, all the better!
> 
> Thanks!!!!




Here is what I have for you.  I Disney incorporated them all, but if you want any without the Disney let me know.


----------



## jordak

Started making this on a request but request got filled.Gonna post anyway case somebody wants them.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get the deck chairs with Disney Magic and these names?
> 
> Randy
> Jen
> Dakota
> Jordan
> 
> Thanks!!!


----------



## yukongirl123

Jordak- I would love to have the Mickey Mouse/Indiana Jones  license plate for my son Trevor. We sail on the Magic in November 09. He would be so thrilled.

Thanks Janice


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi - Can you do  the following when you have a chance
> 
> Precious Moments Bob & Stacey 9/26/98
> 
> Bambi in the heart with True Love and then the number 2 under it?
> 
> Do you also do all the different Mickey heads with ears?
> 
> thank you so much...


----------



## jordak

yukongirl123 said:


> Jordak- I would love to have the Mickey Mouse/Indiana Jones  license plate for my son Trevor. We sail on the Magic in November 09. He would be so thrilled.
> 
> Thanks Janice


 Here you go. Thanks to tjbaggott for letting me know that mickey Indiana Jones existed.


----------



## milliepie

I can't remember if I posted this yet.  For Tara and Mike.


----------



## milliepie

mickey&minnie4ever said:


> I would like two sets of lawn chairs
> 
> One with
> Stephanie (Mom),  John(Dad) and Cheyenne(daughter age 2 1/2)
> Not sure what will be the right chairs for us just play with it
> We will be on the cruise  September 26 - October 3, 2009
> 
> One with
> Rhonda(Disney nana) and Eddie (disney pa)
> Not sure what will be the right chairs for us just play with it
> We will be on the cruise  September 26 - October 3, 2009
> 
> I would also like a set of chairs with all of our names on it.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Stephanie


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

tgbaggot,
   Thanks a bunch for the pictures.  I hate to ask but Cheyenne's name is not spelled correctly on this picture, could you fix it for me?
The one with the pirates.

Thanks again,
Stephanie


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

thanks millie this is awesome.  do you know who can do the names in the characters  I am missing

Pa
John
Cheyenne
Thanks


----------



## moondance

Thanks for coming up with a Jonas Brothers plate.  
We are sailing on the Magic on 10/31.  Will you please make two plates.

Jonas Brothers --- Grace
Selena, Miley, Jo Bros --- Mary

Thank you.  I've been trying to get the names to appear as yours do. It may take me the next twelve months, but I *will* figure it out.


----------



## milliepie

mickey&minnie4ever said:


> thanks millie this is awesome.  do you know who can do the names in the characters  I am missing
> 
> Pa
> John
> Cheyenne
> Thanks



I have those on my list.  I have a long list of names I'll be working on this Weekend.


----------



## itutorfortravel

milliepie said:


> Here is what I have for you.  I Disney incorporated them all, but if you want any without the Disney let me know.




SOOOOOO fabulous! Thank you so much  I love all of these and the Nana Minnie head too! My DH thinks I'm going nuts with the magnets...good thing we've got 2 cabins....this is such FUN!


----------



## taraandmike

milliepie said:


> I can't remember if I posted this yet.  For Tara and Mike.



Thank you Milliepie!

These are wonderful, Can I also get the disney sunset with the names reflected in the water? Mike & Tara, Nov 14-21 Disney Magic? or Maybe it was posted and I missed?  This thread moves way too fast, I do not know how you keep up! 

Also my daughter just saw the names in the sand of ours can she get one that is Dillan & Shelby?


----------



## jordak

moondance said:


> Thanks for coming up with a Jonas Brothers plate.
> We are sailing on the Magic on 10/31.  Will you please make two plates.
> 
> Jonas Brothers --- Grace
> Selena, Miley, Jo Bros --- Mary
> 
> Thank you.  I've been trying to get the names to appear as yours do. It may take me the next twelve months, but I *will* figure it out.



My pleasure.


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

milliepie said:


> I have those on my list.  I have a long list of names I'll be working on this Weekend.



Thanks Millie very much


----------



## karajeboo

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!  They look fabulous!!!!


----------



## jordak

Something old i thought i would use as magnet.


----------



## ohmimiley

Stacey6274 said:


> OMG - I love it soooo much, so will Emma - you truley are gifted!!!! thanks again....awesome
> 
> 
> Can you do a tink one for Stacey and a  one for Bob - whatever looks good for Bob my husband.
> 
> 
> do u do the mickey heads too?



here they are  again, feel free to ask me to change anything.








i hope you like them


----------



## milliepie

taraandmike said:


> Thank you Milliepie!
> 
> These are wonderful, Can I also get the disney sunset with the names reflected in the water? Mike & Tara, Nov 14-21 Disney Magic? or Maybe it was posted and I missed?  This thread moves way too fast, I do not know how you keep up!
> 
> Also my daughter just saw the names in the sand of ours can she get one that is Dillan & Shelby?



Sure!


----------



## hampson8

Hope this hasn't been asked and answered.  I am new at this and I am trying to make several door magnets.  I had a design made and when I went to print it out, it shows up small.  But then when I try to enlarge it, the design gets all distorted and blurry.  So my question is, how do you make large (8X11) size door magnets when you copy images from the boards or photobucket?  Thanks for any help.  Sorry if this is really basic!!


----------



## jordak

hampson8 said:


> Hope this hasn't been asked and answered.  I am new at this and I am trying to make several door magnets.  I had a design made and when I went to print it out, it shows up small.  But then when I try to enlarge it, the design gets all distorted and blurry.  So my question is, how do you make large (8X11) size door magnets when you copy images from the boards or photobucket?  Thanks for any help.  Sorry if this is really basic!!




You made it? Could be that you made it at a lower resolution and size. If you grabbed  one of my pre-made plates that could be the reason. But it should still print large because i made it at a high resolution. If it was mine, let me know and i can make a new blank for you.


----------



## ohmimiley

I can make you a minnie head (for girls) and a mickey head (for boys) with your name on it, with any accessories you want on it!  Example: Mickey head with hat and glasses.

Here is an example:


----------



## lafa

milliepie, 
thanks for the info on hsm.  do you have any of these that you can customize?
preferrably hsm3.

and i was looking for separate images of captain hook and the crocodile.
i asked my family to pick out a character that they would like and my husband said captain hook so my son thought it would be funny to get the crocodile, if possible. 

thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

lafa said:


> milliepie,
> thanks for the info on hsm.  do you have any of these that you can customize?
> preferrably hsm3.
> 
> and i was looking for separate images of captain hook and the crocodile.
> i asked my family to pick out a character that they would like and my husband said captain hook so my son thought it would be funny to get the crocodile, if possible.
> 
> thank you so much!



Sure, if you have a pic you like post it and I can do something up for ya.  Do you want it in a mickey head or something with a border and name?

I can post pics of hook and the croc when I get the kids to bed.


----------



## tjbaggott

mickey&minnie4ever said:


> tgbaggot,
> Thanks a bunch for the pictures.  I hate to ask but Cheyenne's name is not spelled correctly on this picture, could you fix it for me?
> The one with the pirates.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Stephanie



Sorry about that, here you a new one.





[/IMG]


----------



## QJ411

jordak said:


> Something old i thought i would use as magnet.



How awesome!! I may have to 'borrow' that for our door.


----------



## jordak

QJ411 said:


> How awesome!! I may have to 'borrow' that for our door.


Feel free. I can change the "etching" if needed.


----------



## mstinson14

Could I please get the hogwarts Mickey head with Megan, Millie?


----------



## jordak

another


----------



## queenie82

jordak said:


> Feel free. I can change the "etching" if needed.


So what do you just shake it and then it changes 

But seriously...I really really love the one in #1386


----------



## jordak

Anybody have a close up of the stateroom door numbers? Have the main part made, but not sure what the design is in the center. Thanks


----------



## tamis

Jordak...I spotted this link when I was looking for Stateroom Door Ears.  Hopefully this is what you're looking for.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891


----------



## jordak

tamis said:


> Jordak...I spotted this link when I was looking for Stateroom Door Ears.  Hopefully this is what you're looking for.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2172891



That helps. Thanks!


----------



## jordak

ohmimiley said:


> here they are  again, feel free to ask me to change anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope you like them


Thanks for trying to fill my requests but i would prefer to do them myself if you don't mind. I really enjoy doing them and i have the time but i do appreciate it.


----------



## disneymomoffour

Could I get the harry potter Mickey head with "Deven" on it? (Or just a blank, and I can fill in the name!)

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mommy Poppins

Could I get the Harry Potter Mickey head with Jacob in it.

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

Something new. Was going to make it close to the original door number but changed my mind and went with this instead.


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> Sure, if you have a pic you like post it and I can do something up for ya.  Do you want it in a mickey head or something with a border and name?
> 
> I can post pics of hook and the croc when I get the kids to bed.




So sorry, I fell asleep too.  LOL.  Here they are.


----------



## milliepie

HP for Megan, Jacob and Deven..


----------



## milliepie

Deck Chairs for Steve, Marguerite ect..


----------



## Broadway917

Hey there, 

I love the graphics that are being put up here and i was wondering if anyone could make me some as well. 

I'm looking for an evil stepsister theme.
I want one themed as Anastasia with the name Stephanie on it and another themed with Drizella with the name Josie. The creator has full reign on all the other details. 

If anyone one can help I would be most grateful. 

thanks


----------



## milliepie

Broadway917 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I love the graphics that are being put up here and i was wondering if anyone could make me some as well.
> 
> I'm looking for an evil stepsister theme.
> I want one themed as Anastasia with the name Stephanie on it and another themed with Drizella with the name Josie. The creator has full reign on all the other details.
> 
> If anyone one can help I would be most grateful.
> 
> thanks


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> Something old i thought i would use as magnet.



Hi could I get this with 2010?  TIA


----------



## milliepie

Names for John, Cheyenne and Eddie.


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Hi could I get this with 2010?  TIA




sure


----------



## bevtoy

My daughter Kate has a (20th ...yes a golden birthday!) birthday on December 20th a so I want to post her a special birthday magnet.
She loves the Nightmare before Christmas and if anyone could transform one of these two into something special for her stateroom door I would love it.  (or any other graphic you have)  Thank-you!


----------



## bevtoy

heres one more


----------



## bevtoy

With Halloween coming up I can post sweet or evil graphics:
An EMo


----------



## Pinky3

Milliepie:   Would you be so kind to make the Deck Chair for me?

Oct 3

Rick (dad)
Debbie (me - mom)
Zac  (11yr old son)

Thank you so very much....


----------



## Broadway917

milliepie said:


>



Thank you agian! they look great!


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make the Hogwart design with the name "Allison" in it.  She loves the Harry Potter books.
Thank you so very much for helping me surprise her.
Barbara


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> heres one more


I had this one so made one up for you quick. I'm sure the others will come up with something pretty special.


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> HP for Megan, Jacob and Deven..



Thank you!!!! (You are wonderful!)


----------



## milliepie

Not sure if you wanted anything with the ship, or her age, so I made just a couple of general ones.


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make the Hogwart design with the name "Allison" in it.  She loves the Harry Potter books.
> Thank you so very much for helping me surprise her.
> Barbara



You're most welcome.


----------



## lafa

milliepie,
oh my gosh, the captain hook and croc look great.
if you could put daddy on the captain hook one and aiden on the croc. is there any way you can do them like the stepsisters?  or a license plate?  whatever works will be great!  thank you so much!  i know my husband and son will love them!

by the way i'm not sure how to copy the previous post into this one.  sorry.

thanks again!
lynn


----------



## lafa

millipie,
oh, and i totally understand about falling asleep.
you and many others are too kind to do this for all of us!


----------



## milliepie

Pinky3 said:


> Milliepie:   Would you be so kind to make the Deck Chair for me?
> 
> Oct 3
> 
> Rick (dad)
> Debbie (me - mom)
> Zac  (11yr old son)
> 
> Thank you so very much....



You didn't say which ship.


----------



## KSFrogge

milliepie said:


>



Millipie - can I PLEASE get this sunset one - Tracy & Angela October 24-31 (same font) 

Thank you!!


----------



## disney9696

milliepie said:


>




I LOVE them !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I appreciate it !!!!!!

Lisa  xo


----------



## milliepie

lafa said:


> milliepie,
> oh my gosh, the captain hook and croc look great.
> if you could put daddy on the captain hook one and aiden on the croc. is there any way you can do them like the stepsisters?  or a license plate?  whatever works will be great!  thank you so much!  i know my husband and son will love them!
> 
> by the way i'm not sure how to copy the previous post into this one.  sorry.
> 
> thanks again!
> lynn




I hope these are ok for you.


----------



## Goldeelox9

OMG  I totally love this!  COuld I get the 6 Chair one that says "A Few WONDERful Days  November 5th - 8th"  With Pete, Lisa, Laura, Brandon Alyssa & Popeye" on the Chairs.


----------



## Goldeelox9

OHHH  This one is GREAT!!!!!  Can someone Please make me one that Says "Pete, Lisa, Laura, Brandon Alyssa & Popeye"  We will be on the WOnder and the Castaway Cay Day will be November 7, 2009.

Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## Goldeelox9

milliepie said:


> Deck Chairs for Steve, Marguerite ect..



Can I please get this one that says....Pete, Lisa, Popeye, Laura, Brandon & Alyssa.  Disney Wonder November 5 - 8, 2009


----------



## Goldeelox9

tjbaggott said:


> Sorry about that, here you a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I feel bad maiking so many requests....I just found out about this!  LOL  We got married on the WOnder last year and we are going back for our anniversay this year and I want to make it specail.

Can I get this one that says Pirate Night November 6, 2009 and the names Pete, Lisa, Laura, Brandon, Popeye and Alyssa?


----------



## Goldeelox9

milliepie said:


> Sure!




COuld I get one of these too....   Lisa & Pete November 5 - 8th

DIsney Wonder


----------



## Goldeelox9

Hi Jordak

Could I please get the following:





with Pete





with Lisa

Thankyou so much!


----------



## Pinky3

Sorry, Milliepie -  I didn't tell you which ship.

Oct 3
Disney Magic
Deck Chairs with Flying Dutchman in the background
Rick
Debbie
Zac

Thanks


----------



## Goldeelox9

milliepie said:


>



Oh this would make a great FE gift.  Can I get on of these that says Happy Cruising from Goldeelox9!!


----------



## Goldeelox9

milliepie said:


>



Ok Ok Last one I Promise... Can I get the surf boards with the names.....
Pete, Lisa, Laura, Alyssa and Brandon (can you put Popeye on the innertube?).  Our dates are Disney Wonder November 5-8, 2009

Can I get the other Picture with Lisa & Pete....November 2009


----------



## NitaO

If you have time could you make me a few more designs, I really like two differents ones and either one is fine with me.  The one with the ship and under it is the shark and friends from Finding Nemo. or the Deck chairs with CC in the background.   The Owens family .. Wonder Feb.14th,2010
 John  (Dad)
 Anita (mom) 
 Ashley (Daughter)
 JT     (son)

I want some mickey heads but I can't decide on the right design yet.  That will come later.
Thanks again, you guys are so great.


----------



## jordak

Goldeelox9 said:


> Hi Jordak
> 
> Could I please get the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Pete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Lisa
> 
> Thankyou so much!


sure my pleasure


----------



## Broadway917

milliepie, 

you did such a nice job on mine that my mom is jealous 

can you make her the follow just like the sister ones:
The Beast with the name Jaime
Belle with the name Michelle
Lady Tremaine with the name Michelle
Chip (from beauty and the beast) with the name Jonathan


thanks agian,


----------



## Goldeelox9

Jordak  Thank you sooo much!  I love them!!!


----------



## ohmimiley

*Just a little something i put together. I can do it with any disney star. and if you want to do one for yourself, here it is plain: *




thanks


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

Can I please get another sign? I would like the deck chairs with Disney Magic on it and the names:

Randy
Jen
Dakota
Jordan

Thanks again for all of your great signs!!


----------



## queenie82

milliepie said:


> Hi there
> I was wondering if I could get a Louise, Sharon and Peter
> 
> As well as a deck chairs with
> John
> Louise
> Sharon
> Peter
> 
> Disney Wonder Dec 3-6
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get another sign? I would like the deck chairs with Disney Magic on it and the names:
> 
> Randy
> Jen
> Dakota
> Jordan
> 
> Thanks again for all of your great signs!!



Hey there.  I did this for you and posted it already.  Can't remember where, but it's there.  

Found it.  Post 3159.


----------



## milliepie

Pinky3 said:


> Sorry, Milliepie -  I didn't tell you which ship.
> 
> Oct 3
> Disney Magic
> Deck Chairs with Flying Dutchman in the background
> Rick
> Debbie
> Zac
> 
> Thanks



Thanks for the info.


----------



## DisneyMom2008

milliepie said:


> Hey there.  I did this for you and posted it already.  Can't remember where, but it's there.
> 
> Found it.  Post 3159.



Thanks, but I forgot to ask for Dakota's chair to be a boy color. And Sept 26- Oct 3Everything else looks great. Sorry if that is a problem to correct.


----------



## lafa

these are AWESOME!!!!!!
thank you so much!

now i have to ask for ones for me and my daughter, if you could please make
the following just like capt hook and the croc style:
tinkerbell with the name ellie
minnie mouse pirate? with the name mommy.


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Thanks, but I forgot to ask for Dakota's chair to be a boy color. And Sept 26- Oct 3Everything else looks great. Sorry if that is a problem to correct.



Sorry about that.


----------



## ohmimiley

Since Halloween is around the corner, i decided to make some Disney character Halloween magnets. I cant put your name on them. Also, if you don't see a character you like, i can make a different Halloween Disney character. Don't be afraid to ask.
-Jennah




tinkerbell as a vampire 




goofy going trick-or-treating in the stateroom hallways. :]




& baby mickey and pluto 

I hope you like them


----------



## the great cornholeo

milliepie said:


> Sure!





Hi Milliepie,  Can you do one for me the one with Mickey and Minnie walking on the beach for Don and Robin's name in the sand

Thanks


----------



## pjtm

Milliepie - do you have a photobucket we can look thru for our requests? I am a bit confused. I have a request on Pg 203 and I think I may have missed it.

Thank you to all Disigners!!! What a wonderful way to share your magic - and make planning so much fun!


----------



## jessie6376

Could I get one with dopey with the name Jessica
Tink and friends with Kenzie
Princesses with kenzie
Mickey and friends with dallas
one with goofy playing basketball with Dallas
And the cruise ship with one saying Brown and another one Mantlo
And  can I get the Halloween one with the Mantlos on it please


----------



## jessie6376

Goldeelox9 said:


> OMG  I totally love this!  COuld I get the 6 Chair one that says "A Few WONDERful Days  November 5th - 8th"  With Pete, Lisa, Laura, Brandon Alyssa & Popeye" on the Chairs.



This is the one I have been looking for I am going on the Magic Oct 10th-17th 2009 could i get mickey- Dallas  Minnie-Kenzie  Goofy- Jessica

and another one for the same dates  Mickey- donnie  minnie- Teresa
Please


----------



## jessie6376

jordak said:


> My pleasure.



Can I get the Jonas and all of the disney stars together with the name kenzie on each of them. so that would be 2 different ones. please


----------



## milliepie

pjtm said:


> Millipie - ohmygoodness! Love the new ones!
> 
> Can I have the heart in the sand with the Wonder ship - and "Phil and Jennifer" - we are celebrating our anniv. on the ship. I plan on changing my door everyday! LOL!
> 
> And I love the surfboard one - our family is
> 
> Phil
> Jennifer
> Tad
> Mitchel and
> Georgia
> 
> Many thanks!



Hey there,  sorry I thought I posted this for you, but I just saw that I didn't.  Let me know if that's the right  name in the sand image.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Jessie6376





[/IMG] 





[/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For NitaO and Goldeelox9





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

jessie6376 said:


> This is the one I have been looking for I am going on the Magic Oct 10th-17th 2009 could i get mickey- Dallas  Minnie-Kenzie  Goofy- Jessica
> 
> and another one for the same dates  Mickey- donnie  minnie- Teresa
> Please



I did deck chairs for you already.  Did you not get them?


----------



## milliepie

KSFrogge said:


> Millipie - can I PLEASE get this sunset one - Tracy & Angela October 24-31 (same font)
> 
> Thank you!!



Here you go.


----------



## Goldeelox9

OHHH I love it...thank you sososososososo much!!!  Ekkk...I am starting to get really excited!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

Scooby3x1y said:


> Here's what I have:



Funny!  I just saw this and my DH and I are Jane and Michael too!  We were married October 12, 1996.  I would love to use this graphic for our upcoming cruise, especially since it already has our names on it!

I'm also looking for something Peter Pan/Captain Hook for our son Michael, Ariel or Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place for our daughter Allison.  My Mom (Nana)  is coming along too, not sure what I should do for her....I was thinking the three fairies from Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## milliepie

Goldeelox9 said:


> Can I please get this one that says....Pete, Lisa, Popeye, Laura, Brandon & Alyssa.  Disney Wonder November 5 - 8, 2009



Not sure if I got them all.  Let me know.


----------



## milliepie

the great cornholeo said:


> Hi Milliepie,  Can you do one for me the one with Mickey and Minnie walking on the beach for Don and Robin's name in the sand
> 
> Thanks



Sure!


----------



## milliepie

NVM, I need a nap


----------



## jordak

jessie6376 said:


> Could I get one with dopey with the name Jessica
> Tink and friends with Kenzie
> Princesses with kenzie
> Mickey and friends with dallas
> one with goofy playing basketball with Dallas
> And the cruise ship with one saying Brown and another one Mantlo
> And  can I get the Halloween one with the Mantlos on it please



Here you go


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I believe I already did the Dallas for you in Mickey and Friends.  I also did some others for you you might have missed.   I'm swamped and I can't sit here and take the time to do things that have already been done.  Please respect the fact that we take time out of our day to do this and when you request the same things over and over, it gets confusing.  Thanks.


I just did a bunch of plates. Guess i was confused by what designs were wanted because it wasn't specified who the request was for.  sorry about that. You have been hammered with requests by the way. I feel for you.


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


> I just did a bunch of plates. Guess i was confused by what designs were wanted because it wasn't specified who the request was for.  sorry about that. You have been hammered with requests by the way. I feel for you.



It's ok.  I actually think that's what she wanted.  I figured that out about 5 seconds after I hit send.  LOL..  It's just that I've been getting duplicate requests after I already posted them and It's hard to keep track of who got what.  

I just want people to understand that sometimes we can get to these right away, but sometimes it might take a couple of days to get to them so Please, please be patient.


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> I had this one so made one up for you quick. I'm sure the others will come up with something pretty special.


Very cool!


----------



## bevtoy

These are so good!  What was I thinking anyway ?  We will be on the Disney Magic December 12-19, 2009 Western Caribbean.  My brain has gone to mush lately....




milliepie said:


> Not sure if you wanted anything with the ship, or her age, so I made just a couple of general ones.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

tjbaggott said:


> For Jessie6376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Wow, these are awesome!!  Could I get something like the one above, but Cruising the Wonder, April 2010?  Our names are Brenda, Larry, Meghann & Justin!


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> I had this one so made one up for you quick. I'm sure the others will come up with something pretty special.


I am having a problem when I try to save this it get a half length graphic?
It comes out stubby looking.  I like this very much too.


----------



## bevtoy

These are really cute.  Heres a link to blank graphics you might have some fun with.
http://s69.photobucket.com/albums/i77/ksoccerfreakg/




ohmimiley said:


> Since Halloween is around the corner, i decided to make some Disney character Halloween magnets. I cant put your name on them. Also, if you don't see a character you like, i can make a different Halloween Disney character. Don't be afraid to ask.
> -Jennah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbell as a vampire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goofy going trick-or-treating in the stateroom hallways. :]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & baby mickey and pluto
> 
> I hope you like them


----------



## son3disfan

Hi there...
We are travelling with friends this cruise ( their first!) and I would LOVE to surprise them with some magnets on their door!! Maybe some for us too, if you have the time! 
Thanks so much!

How about the *SURF BOAR*DS or the *BEACH CHAIRS...*

MORGAN FAMILY
Ken
Tammy
Brooke
Jade 

Magic- Feb.6-13th 2010

And we are the :

Bresolin Family
Mike
Sonya 
Brad 
Adam
Jacob

Magic- Feb. 6-13th  2010


----------



## tjbaggott

For Disneynutbsv





[/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> For NitaO and Goldeelox9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can you tell me what font you used for the pirate one?
Thanks!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I am having a problem when I try to save this it get a half length graphic?
> It comes out stubby looking.  I like this very much too.


It's saving like that? That is weird. I could try emailing it to you


----------



## tjbaggott

son3disfan said:


> Hi there...
> We are travelling with friends this cruise ( their first!) and I would LOVE to surprise them with some magnets on their door!! Maybe some for us too, if you have the time!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> How about the *SURF BOAR*DS or the *BEACH CHAIRS...*
> 
> MORGAN FAMILY
> Ken
> Tammy
> Brooke
> Jade
> 
> Magic- Feb.6-13th 2010
> 
> And we are the :
> 
> Bresolin Family
> Mike
> Sonya
> Brad
> Adam
> Jacob
> 
> Magic- Feb. 6-13th  2010



I've done these ones up for you, saw your post and still had my photo explosion window open with most of these graphics already up, so it was simple to just change the names.  I would love to do deck chairs for you but which ones did you want, the ones like in my post up above or the ones with Castaway Cay in the background?  Millie does the Castaway background ones.
Also if you tell me everyone's favourite characters, I will do up some personalized mickey heads for you all.  Just click on the thumbnail photos below to enlarge, then click again for full size, then save to a file in your computer. Enjoy!






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> It's saving like that? That is weird. I could try emailing it to you




It saves in thumbnail version for me like that, squishy, BUT when I open the file, it opens full size and is perfect.


----------



## tjbaggott

I use TWO pirate fonts.  One is called SYLPH and the other is called PIECES OF EIGHT.


----------



## Goldeelox9

Milliepie...WOW...Thank you!  These are going to look great!


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I am having a problem when I try to save this it get a half length graphic?
> It comes out stubby looking.  I like this very much too.




try this one. Dropped the image on a 8x10 background. Hope this works.


----------



## son3disfan

tjbaggott said:


> I've done these ones up for you, saw your post and still had my photo explosion window open with most of these graphics already up, so it was simple to just change the names.  I would love to do deck chairs for you but which ones did you want, the ones like in my post up above or the ones with Castaway Cay in the background?  Millie does the Castaway background ones.
> Also if you tell me everyone's favourite characters, I will do up some personalized mickey heads for you all.  Just click on the thumbnail photos below to enlarge, then click again for full size, then save to a file in your computer. Enjoy!



Oh my!! I have  a little tear rolling down my face! These will make them say WOW!!
How very kind of you!

Ok, if you don't mind ....the beach chairs ... the "on deck" ones are the ones I saw...but any will do.
  as for favorite characters...
Brad:anything pirate ( he is 13 so it needs to be cool)
Adam 11: donald duck (or pirates as he looks up to his older brother..)
Jacob 9: mickey, maybe pirate mickey? He also loves STITCH!

Jade is another teen, and loves anything dark ( goth) so maybe a pirate for her too ( definately NOT minnie!)
Brooke is a TINK! 100%!! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Disneynutbsv

tjbaggott said:


> For Disneynutbsv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Thank you!  Its awesome!


----------



## NitaO

My thanks to all.  You guys are all very talented.


----------



## mickey&minnie4ever

I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all who take their time to make the things we all have asked for.  I appreciate everything that you have done for me.  I have one more request.  I need :

name tags for the following:   John, Stephanie and Cheyenne

names with characters:  Pa and Rhonda

Thanks again in advance.

Stephanie


----------



## jordak

Made them but really don't have an idea how to use  them. If somebody has an idea feel free to use these.


----------



## mickey squared

The deck chairs look great!!  My family is going to flip when they see them.

Now, since I will have great magnets for our door, I thought I will need to make t-shirts for our group. We usually order something from The Autism Society for our family because 2 of my children have autism.  But, their design is so plain compared to the designers on this thread.  My question, does anyone have, or know of a place where I can get graphics to make shirts for our cruise incorporating disney and the autism theme?

Disney does such a great job with letting our kids have a great time that I'd like to incorporate the two.

Thank you all again for your time and fabulous designs!!

Marguerite


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hello,

Can I please get these signs made?

Pirate Night(the one that looks like the menu) September 29th and these names on it: 
Randy
Jen
Dakota 
Jordan

Also can I get the Mickey Block names with the names above


Thanks!


----------



## milliepie

mickey squared said:


> The deck chairs look great!!  My family is going to flip when they see them.
> 
> Now, since I will have great magnets for our door, I thought I will need to make t-shirts for our group. We usually order something from The Autism Society for our family because 2 of my children have autism.  But, their design is so plain compared to the designers on this thread.  My question, does anyone have, or know of a place where I can get graphics to make shirts for our cruise incorporating disney and the autism theme?
> 
> Disney does such a great job with letting our kids have a great time that I'd like to incorporate the two.
> 
> Thank you all again for your time and fabulous designs!!
> 
> Marguerite


 

I actually have some autism things made, I can try to incorporate them with a cruise theme if you like.  

Here is some of what I have, let me know if you want any of them and I'll work on it for you.


----------



## queenie82

I have seen posts about warning signs that people have put on their doors because there have been thefts but they were from 2006 and the images don't seem to exist anymore.

There were a few that I didn't want to completely personalise as it doesn't seem appropriate for some of the beautiful DISigns.

Is theft still a problem? Does anyone know where the 'anti theft' signs are or what they were??? 

On another note - Jordak
The R2D2 is amazing!!
I was thinking it could maybe be a stowaway or something? I can't think of a fun caption though...


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> It's saving like that? That is weird. I could try emailing it to you



All of mine did that as well.  I was worried in the beginning, because I didn't open them right away.  Once I did, they all open up to the right size.  Must just be the thumbnail issue.


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


>



love it - thank you soooo much!!!!


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> Funny!  I just saw this and my DH and I are Jane and Michael too!  We were married October 12, 1996.  I would love to use this graphic for our upcoming cruise, especially since it already has our names on it!
> 
> I'm also looking for something Peter Pan/Captain Hook for our son Michael, Ariel or Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place for our daughter Allison.  My Mom (Nana)  is coming along too, not sure what I should do for her....I was thinking the three fairies from Sleeping Beauty?




I had these already made up, just added the names.  Maybe someone else has something too.


----------



## bevtoy

jordak said:


> try this one. Dropped the image on a 8x10 background. Hope this works.



Thanks!


----------



## bevtoy

That is so cute hidden Mickey is clever!




jordak said:


> Made them but really don't have an idea how to use  them. If somebody has an idea feel free to use these.


----------



## bevtoy

I did not vreate these but heres a warning magnet for thise who may think of taking your magnets and one that could be used as such.


----------



## milliepie

Broadway917 said:


> milliepie,
> 
> you did such a nice job on mine that my mom is jealous
> 
> can you make her the follow just like the sister ones:
> The Beast with the name Jaime
> Belle with the name Michelle
> Lady Tremaine with the name Michelle
> Chip (from beauty and the beast) with the name Jonathan
> 
> 
> thanks agian,



Not sure which beast outfit you wanted, so I did two.    Also, I couldn't find a good picture of Chip so I had to color him in myself.  HOpe it's ok.


----------



## milliepie

lafa said:


> these are AWESOME!!!!!!
> thank you so much!
> 
> now i have to ask for ones for me and my daughter, if you could please make
> the following just like capt hook and the croc style:
> tinkerbell with the name ellie
> minnie mouse pirate? with the name mommy.


----------



## bevtoy

Milliepie your work just gets better and better !


----------



## milliepie

queenie82 said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there
> I was wondering if I could get a Louise, Sharon and Peter
> 
> As well as a deck chairs with
> John
> Louise
> Sharon
> Peter
> 
> Disney Wonder Dec 3-6
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get to your names soon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi All, I am not sure who to ask about the Mickey Heads, as there are a few of you and I think I asked 2 people to do liecenes plates for me by accident, so I don't want to cause any confusion, so I will ask you both and see if any of you can do micky heads for me in the following...if I have the wrong people I am sorry and will look for the correct people - you all do amazing work and I love it - this is such a great idea....

Mickey Heads 

Wizard of Waverly Place with Emma

Baby Lion King with Stacey

Golf head with Bob

Does anyone do Heads with the Philadelphia Phillies or the Eagles????

Also, who does the cool deck chairs and surf boards????

Thanks so much.....

stacey


----------



## milliepie

bevtoy said:


> Milliepie your work just gets better and better !



Thanks Bev!  I've got a lot of practice.


----------



## Stacey6274

Milliepie
can I please get when you have a chance - the Piarte mickey to say Daddy and I copied the one above that says Mommy - can you make for to kind of fit that theme a little to say Emma - maybe the whole peter pan them if you can???Not sure thanks you are so gifted I love it!


----------



## karajeboo

Millipie - can I please get the deck chairs with the pirate ship in the background, with Jeff, Kara, Ally and read, February, 2010?

AND..... can you personalize a journal cover for Ally 2010?  We will be on the Wonder and I think she'll need to do this since she'll be out of school.....

Thank you!


----------



## lafa

milliepie,
the tink and pirate mommy are a-mazing!  i was going to keep these a secret and show the kids on the cruise, but i couldn't wait!  they love them, too!  so excited for our first cruise.  
we are sailing with my in-laws so now i was wondering if i could get two more?  do you do the mickey head with the dcl flag?  if yes, i would love it if i could get one with mickey in the center and papa on the one ear and the dcl flag on the other.  then one with minnie in the center with nana on the ear and dcl flag.
thanks again!


----------



## tjbaggott

For son3disfan.  I had fun making these up!  I made a few for Jade to choose from, even a GOTH Tink one! Everyone else I made two, one each especially for Pirate night and one each for the whole cruise.  Enjoy.  If there is anything else I can do, just let me know.






[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 





[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tjbaggott

For Disneymom2008, is this the one you wanted?





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> For Disneymom2008, is this the one you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Can I get this with the names, Heidi, Don, Deven, Megan, Austen, Aric and the date of Oct 20th? Thanks for all you do!!!


----------



## jessie6376

milliepie said:


> I did deck chairs for you already.  Did you not get them?



Yes but they were the ones with castaway cay behind them and I was looking for this disign but thanks so much...


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


> Here is what I have for you.  I Disney incorporated them all, but if you want any without the Disney let me know.



Could I get this with Carl, please?  TIA


----------



## mstinson14

tjbaggott said:


> For Disneynutbsv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Could I get this with Carl, Joyce, Sharon, and Megan. Disney Magic, and July 18, 2010 on the lifesaver
TIA 
mstinson14


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Could I get this with Carl, Joyce, Sharon, and Megan. Disney Magic, and July 18, 2010 on the lifesaver
> TIA
> mstinson14



I did one up with these names already.  

OK, is everyone not getting their designs, or are y'all requesting duplicates?  Just wondering because lately it seems like there are requests for things that I've done already.


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie -  Could I get the deck chairs with the names Daddy, Mommy, Nana, Allison and Michael? 

Also, would love to see any door decorations you have with the following:

Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place incorporating the name Allison

Star Wars Mickey Mouse incorporating the name Michael (for DS)

Jack Skellington incorporating the name Mike (for DH)

Sleeping Beauty incorporting the name Jane (for me!)

Cinderella with the Fairy Godmother for Janet.

This cruise was my daughter Allison's gift for her first communion.  Also Mike and I are celebrating our 13th wedding anniversary.  Our 4 day Wonder cruise begins on October 18, 2009.

Thanks for any help you can give.  I've been looking through all the old pages of this thread and your stuff is just amazing!


----------



## queenie82

milliepie - I'm getting and Loving your designs!!!!!!
Thanks so much for the deck chairs!! :

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mish

I would like to thank you.  My daughter asked you to do the beast for my DH.  I was wondering if it would be to much trouble to fix his name.  It is should be spelled Jaime.  If it is a problem I understand and i will use it.  Once again thanks for the great work.  Michelle


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> milliepie -  Could I get the deck chairs with the names Daddy, Mommy, Nana, Allison and Michael?
> 
> Also, would love to see any door decorations you have with the following:
> 
> Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place incorporating the name Allison
> 
> Star Wars Mickey Mouse incorporating the name Michael (for DS)
> 
> Jack Skellington incorporating the name Mike (for DH)
> 
> Sleeping Beauty incorporting the name Jane (for me!)
> 
> Cinderella with the Fairy Godmother for Janet.
> 
> This cruise was my daughter Allison's gift for her first communion.  Also Mike and I are celebrating our 13th wedding anniversary.  Our 4 day Wonder cruise begins on October 18, 2009.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  I've been looking through all the old pages of this thread and your stuff is just amazing!




on 219 I posted something for Allison, Mike and Nana, not sure if you saw that.  I can do something up for these too, I'll get back to you.


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Sorry about these being late.



Jordak,

Can I get a Mulan with Danielle and Ariel with Kendall?  Thanks very much


----------



## Fivepin

Hi Millie-

I just looked at my list, and i still have more requests for you.  So, here it goes:

*The Mickey head sunset* with Judy & Ray July 6-18, 2010 for the Magic
*The purple triple heart Mickey & Minnie anniv w/the ship in the background *with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 Magical Years   
*Cruise character name fills for:*
  -The Leitz Family
  -Ray
  -Judy
  -Michael (with a Donald in there)
  -Zachary (with  Chip n Dale in there)
  -Christopher (with a pluto)
*Life Preservers with Cruise characters*:
  -Ray with Captain Mickey
  -Judy with Minnie
  -Michael with Donald
  -Zachary with Dale
  -Christopher with Pluto
  -Could you also put all onto one sign that says The Leitz Family

Life preserver with Cinderella and Prince Charming with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 years

I believe that should do it unless you come up with some more amazing disigns.  Thank you once again for you generosity and time.


----------



## milliepie

NitaO said:


> If you have time could you make me a few more designs, I really like two differents ones and either one is fine with me.  The one with the ship and under it is the shark and friends from Finding Nemo. or the Deck chairs with CC in the background.   The Owens family .. Wonder Feb.14th,2010
> John  (Dad)
> Anita (mom)
> Ashley (Daughter)
> JT     (son)
> 
> I want some mickey heads but I can't decide on the right design yet.  That will come later.
> Thanks again, you guys are so great.





If ever there is a mickey head you want but can't find just ask.  We can make Mickey heads out of anything.


----------



## milliepie

lafa said:


> milliepie,
> the tink and pirate mommy are a-mazing!  i was going to keep these a secret and show the kids on the cruise, but i couldn't wait!  they love them, too!  so excited for our first cruise.
> we are sailing with my in-laws so now i was wondering if i could get two more?  do you do the mickey head with the dcl flag?  if yes, i would love it if i could get one with mickey in the center and papa on the one ear and the dcl flag on the other.  then one with minnie in the center with nana on the ear and dcl flag.
> thanks again!




I had actually had these already made up from a previous request.  
Is this what you wanted?
It will be our first cruise in December too!  Hope you have a great time!


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Could I get this with Carl, please?  TIA


----------



## milliepie

Mish said:


> I would like to thank you.  My daughter asked you to do the beast for my DH.  I was wondering if it would be to much trouble to fix his name.  It is should be spelled Jaime.  If it is a problem I understand and i will use it.  Once again thanks for the great work.  Michelle




No problem.


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Can I get a Mulan with Danielle and Ariel with Kendall?  Thanks very much



Sure, here you go.


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> milliepie -  Could I get the deck chairs with the names Daddy, Mommy, Nana, Allison and Michael?
> 
> Also, would love to see any door decorations you have with the following:
> 
> Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place incorporating the name Allison
> 
> Star Wars Mickey Mouse incorporating the name Michael (for DS)
> 
> Jack Skellington incorporating the name Mike (for DH)
> 
> Sleeping Beauty incorporting the name Jane (for me!)
> 
> Cinderella with the Fairy Godmother for Janet.
> 
> This cruise was my daughter Allison's gift for her first communion.  Also Mike and I are celebrating our 13th wedding anniversary.  Our 4 day Wonder cruise begins on October 18, 2009.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  I've been looking through all the old pages of this thread and your stuff is just amazing!



I made up mickey heads for everyone.  Those are the easiest to do (and my favorite)    If you wanted something else let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## lafa

yes, exactly!
thank you so much.  we are cruising in march and can't wait!
hope you have a great cruise, too!
shouldn't you be getting a packing list together, instead of doing all of these wonderful images for us?  lol


----------



## DisneyMom2008

tjbaggott said:


> for disneymom2008, is this the one you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



yes, thanks!!!


----------



## jordak




----------



## milliepie

son3disfan said:


> Hi there...
> We are travelling with friends this cruise ( their first!) and I would LOVE to surprise them with some magnets on their door!! Maybe some for us too, if you have the time!
> Thanks so much!
> 
> How about the *SURF BOAR*DS or the *BEACH CHAIRS...*
> 
> MORGAN FAMILY
> Ken
> Tammy
> Brooke
> Jade
> 
> Magic- Feb.6-13th 2010
> 
> And we are the :
> 
> Bresolin Family
> Mike
> Sonya
> Brad
> Adam
> Jacob
> 
> Magic- Feb. 6-13th  2010



I was going to do Mickey Heads for you too, but when I looked through my files I saw I already did.  Here are your deck chairs and a set of boards.


----------



## jordak




----------



## shushh

I have a request for all the creative DISigners. We are going on a second cruise with 3 families who are all mad European boardgamers. The ultimate symbol for the boardgaming wowrld is the meeple, a tiny wooden figure usually painted a certain colour. I think it is probably easier to google "meeple" to see what they look like! I was wondering if someone could Disneyfy the meeple so that we can make T-shirts. Our group's motto is Ludo Ergo Sum (I game, therefor I am!) 

Please only do this if you have the time!


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> I have a request for all the creative DISigners. We are going on a second cruise with 3 families who are all mad European boardgamers. The ultimate symbol for the boardgaming wowrld is the meeple, a tiny wooden figure usually painted a certain colour. I think it is probably easier to google "meeple" to see what they look like! I was wondering if someone could Disneyfy the meeple so that we can make T-shirts. Our group's motto is Ludo Ergo Sum (I game, therefor I am!)
> 
> Please only do this if you have the time!


I am coming up blank on this. Keeping it simple and can build off this if this interests you at all. If you don't like, totally understand. If it sort of works and want more to it let me know. May want to wait and see if somebody else comes up with something awesome.


----------



## shushh

Wow jordak! I am astounded. That is quick and fantastic!!!!! You don't even want to see my pathetic attempt. It comes nowhere close to what you have created. If you have time to fiddle around, I'd love to see what other ideas you have. I am still in a state of disbelief!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> Wow jordak! I am astounded. That is quick and fantastic!!!!! You don't even want to see my pathetic attempt. It comes nowhere close to what you have created. If you have time to fiddle around, I'd love to see what other ideas you have. I am still in a state of disbelief!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!



Your welcome. One more for now. Will try to come up with some more.


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> I made up mickey heads for everyone.  Those are the easiest to do (and my favorite)    If you wanted something else let me know and I'll see what I can do.





These are absolutely perfect.  Thank you so much!


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> I had these already made up, just added the names.  Maybe someone else has something too.




I did miss this post (and here I thought I was being so good about checking backwards!)

My daughter is going to flip about the Wizards of Waverly place one!

Thanks again!


----------



## tjbaggott

For DisneyMomOfFour






[/IMG]


----------



## Stacey6274

Ok, just figured out that Milliepie does the surfboards and deck chairs.  

May I please have a set of deck chairs, in  Minnie (Mom), Mickey (Dad) Daisy (Emma) Wonder Oct 25-29

Then the SurFBoards with Stacey with Tink, Emma with Under the sea and Bob with Pluto - then a beach towel with the Donegan Family

You did an awesome sleeping beauty on this paige can I get one with Emma and do you have a Jasmin that I can get with Emma and one last thing I promise - do you have any suite life on Deck with Zac and Cody????  Anything with Emma - thanks so much - I won't ask for another thing - it's just very addicting - I love all your work!

If you can't do it no problem, just let me know.


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> Ok, just figured out that Milliepie does the surfboards and deck chairs.
> 
> May I please have a set of deck chairs, in  Minnie (Mom), Mickey (Dad) Daisy (Emma) Wonder Oct 25-29
> 
> Then the SurFBoards with Stacey with Tink, Emma with Under the sea and Bob with Pluto - then a beach towel with the Donegan Family
> 
> You did an awesome sleeping beauty on this paige can I get one with Emma and do you have a Jasmin that I can get with Emma and one last thing I promise - do you have any suite life on Deck with Zac and Cody????  Anything with Emma - thanks so much - I won't ask for another thing - it's just very addicting - I love all your work!
> 
> If you can't do it no problem, just let me know.



Millie and I both do deck chairs, but which one of us does yours depends on which disign you want.  Millie's specialty is the beautiful Castaway Cay background one she disigned, and and we both do the ones with the plain background, where it says "Cruisin' The Wonder" Or "Magic" above the deck railing.  Let us know which one you want, and we'll get it posted for you.
OH yes, this board is VERY addictive!


----------



## mickey squared

They are beautiful!! I will be using them all in some form.  I would like to use the 1st design, the mickey ribbon on the puzzle background for our shirts. Can you personalize with : Mullanes + Mickey = Magic . Much appreciated!!!!

Marguerite


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> Millie and I both do deck chairs, but which one of us does yours depends on which disign you want.  Millie's specialty is the beautiful Castaway Cay background one she disigned, and and we both do the ones with the plain background, where it says "Cruisin' The Wonder" Or "Magic" above the deck railing.  Let us know which one you want, and we'll get it posted for you.
> OH yes, this board is VERY addictive!




Thanks for letting me know - they are both awesome - so whoever has the time to do them it doesn't matter.  Will you be able to do the other things I asked for above?  Or is that Millie?  You guys are so awesome and talanted, thanks so much for your time on these - my dd will love them all!!!  Let me know if you can do the things I requested, I'm not sure who does what?  Surf boards and heads and all that.  thanks again


----------



## Skylarr29

milliepie said:


> I was going to do Mickey Heads for you too, but when I looked through my files I saw I already did.  Here are your deck chairs and a set of boards.



Hi, these are great! May I make a request please?

We are the Harris Family
Robert
Melissa 
Landon

Sailing the Panama Canal Jan 6th 2011

TIA if you have time


----------



## milliepie

jordak said:


>



I love your new stuff Jordak.  Especially this one!


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey6274 said:


> Thanks for letting me know - they are both awesome - so whoever has the time to do them it doesn't matter.  Will you be able to do the other things I asked for above?  Or is that Millie?  You guys are so awesome and talanted, thanks so much for your time on these - my dd will love them all!!!  Let me know if you can do the things I requested, I'm not sure who does what?  Surf boards and heads and all that.  thanks again




Lots of us here do Mickey heads.  In the bottom of Milllie's and My posts are links to our photo bucket accounts.  Thats the best way to view mickey heads without the time it takes to scroll through the boards.  We both have sections in our albums titled "Mickey Heads", so have a look there.  If you see something you like, let us know.  If you don't see what you want, any of us can create from scratch (millie's VERY talented at that, I'm getting there slowly LOL).   
For now, I can do the deck chairs for you, and the beach towels.  Millie' does the surfboards and I'm sure she'll see your request for the beauty and the beast one and whatever else was in your request there.
I'm busy this afternoon but will get to those two disigns either this evening or tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JKSWonder

Can I get advice from someone about what is the best way to print these images?

Milliepie made up some fantastic stuff for me.  I have regular paper and magentic paper.  I'm planning on using both.  How can I make sure that the whole image will be printed?  When I did print preview on my computer, even when switching to landscape, I would lose a portion of the image, or the image would run off on to two pages.

Any advice appreciated.  I am somewhat computer challenged in this area, as you may have guessed!


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> Can I get advice from someone about what is the best way to print these images?
> 
> Milliepie made up some fantastic stuff for me.  I have regular paper and magentic paper.  I'm planning on using both.  How can I make sure that the whole image will be printed?  When I did print preview on my computer, even when switching to landscape, I would lose a portion of the image, or the image would run off on to two pages.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.  I am somewhat computer challenged in this area, as you may have guessed!



If you have a print fit to page option that would work best.  Which printer are you using?  Maybe we can figure it out from there.   


Oh, I put up the wrong mickey head before, I just saw in your reply I posted Sandy's Witch hat instead of this for Janet.


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> Lots of us here do Mickey heads.  In the bottom of Milllie's and My posts are links to our photo bucket accounts.  Thats the best way to view mickey heads without the time it takes to scroll through the boards.  We both have sections in our albums titled "Mickey Heads", so have a look there.  If you see something you like, let us know.  If you don't see what you want, any of us can create from scratch (millie's VERY talented at that, I'm getting there slowly LOL).
> For now, I can do the deck chairs for you, and the beach towels.  Millie' does the surfboards and I'm sure she'll see your request for the beauty and the beast one and whatever else was in your request there.
> I'm busy this afternoon but will get to those two disigns either this evening or tomorrow afternoon.



Thanks for clearing that up for me!  I will go to Millie and ask for the surfboards and you will do the chairs.  thanks so much


----------



## Stacey6274

Millie - I was told you are the pro at these ones, so when you get a chance can I please get 

 SurFBoards with Stacey with Tink, Emma with Under the sea theme and Bob with Pluto - then a beach towel with the Donegan Family in the sand or something fun...you can decide whatever looks good.

You did an awesome sleeping beauty on this page can I get one with Emma and do you have a Jasmin that I can get with Emma and one last thing I promise - do you have any suite life on Deck with Zac and Cody????  Anything with Emma - thanks so much - I won't ask for another thing - it's just very addicting - I love all your work!

If you can't do it no problem, just let me know.[/QUOTE]

Hi Please see my edited version, as tjbaggott is doing the deck chairs ..thanks again Millie


----------



## Fivepin

Jordak-

I love the Mulan license plate as well.  Can I get it with Judy and the DCL logo.

Thanks so much.


----------



## TaiTai1

Love the Magnets.  May I request two magnets?

l.)   MMCruiseBench         Diane    Gary

2)   Panama Canal           Diane     Gary
      Jan. 6-21, 2011

Thanks.......


----------



## Carlav

Hello to the best designers
I just came back from my vacation and the T-Shirts I made with your designs were a big hit.

Thanks for helping me celebrate my 25th anniversary in style.

Carla


----------



## HeatherD

jordak said:


> Your welcome. One more for now. Will try to come up with some more.


What about meeple with mickey ears? Sort of like the stick figures (I've seen those in the DISigns here and on the backs of cars). Then, each meeple can represent a different family member of the OP.


----------



## milliepie

HeatherD said:


> What about meeple with mickey ears? Sort of like the stick figures (I've seen those in the DISigns here and on the backs of cars). Then, each meeple can represent a different family member of the OP.



Cute idea.  A different color for each family member.  

Here is a green one as an example.


----------



## milliepie

mickey&minnie4ever said:


> I just wanted to say THANK YOU to all who take their time to make the things we all have asked for.  I appreciate everything that you have done for me.  I have one more request.  I need :
> 
> name tags for the following:   John, Stephanie and Cheyenne
> 
> names with characters:  Pa and Rhonda
> 
> Thanks again in advance.
> 
> Stephanie



Not sure if you got your name tags yet, but these are the ones that I have.  If you wanted the other style, TJ has those.


----------



## disneymomoffour

tjbaggott said:


> For DisneyMomOfFour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Thank you!
Love it!!!


----------



## milliepie

milliepie said:


> queenie82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get to your names soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your names as promised.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Jordak-
> 
> I love the Mulan license plate as well.  Can I get it with Judy and the DCL logo.
> 
> Thanks so much.



Here you go


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Here you go




Jordak - do you do Jasmin in the plates?  If so can you do Emma?
thanks


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

Can I please get these names in the Mickey block letters?

Randy
Jen
Dakota
Jordan

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak - do you do Jasmin in the plates?  If so can you do Emma?
> thanks



Couple for you to choose from


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please get these names in the Mickey block letters?
> 
> Randy
> Jen
> Dakota
> Jordan
> 
> Thanks!



You're on my list.  

I had these already, I'll get the other two soon.


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> I love your new stuff Jordak.  Especially this one!



Thank you! The license plate requests have slowed down so have time to try some new ideas.


----------



## NitaO

milliepie said:


> If ever there is a mickey head you want but can't find just ask.  We can make Mickey heads out of anything.



OH WOW!  These are great...Thank you.   I can't keep up with you guys.  I miss a day and you guys are like 8 pages longer, lol 

I will let you know about the mickey heads...


----------



## taylor5

Hi, I was wondering if I could request some license plates from jordak67? I would like for the month to be Oct & instead of the cruise line logo, can I just get 09 for the year. Thank you!

I would like the name Emily on this one:





The name Abigail on this one:





The name Daddy on this one:





The name Taylor5 on this one:





The name Hunter on this one:





The name Mommy on this one:






If you don't mind to do the names in a darker coordinating font for each, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NitaO

Does anyone have any designs for Valentines Day. My family will be sailing on Wonder Feb.14th    

The Owens family

John -Dad
Anita  - Mom
Ashley
JT


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


> I did one up with these names already.
> 
> OK, is everyone not getting their designs, or are y'all requesting duplicates?  Just wondering because lately it seems like there are requests for things that I've done already.



Oh......okay I guess I didn't get it.


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Oh......okay I guess I didn't get it.




I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound snarky or anything.  I just want to make sure everyone is getting their stuff.  This thread moves so fast things get lost in here.  

Here it is again.  Don't lose it.


----------



## jordak

taylor5 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could request some license plates from jordak67? I would like for the month to be Oct & instead of the cruise line logo, can I just get 09 for the year. Thank you!
> 
> 
> If you don't mind to do the names in a darker coordinating font for each, I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Millie,
I didn't get any yet - but I just posted them this morning, and I know you have a bunch of request..so I did not repost, just waiting until you get time.  But we don't leave for a month so I can wait...thanks


----------



## magicalfam5

Jordak--can you please make 4 license plates with one of Milliepie's pictures?







Can you put DEC 10 for the date, with the last names  ARKO, HEIDER, MULLEN, and MCPEEKS

Thanks in advance if it can be done.

Judy


----------



## jordak

magicalfam5 said:


> Jordak--can you please make 4 license plates with one of Milliepie's pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put DEC 10 for the date, with the last names  ARKO, HEIDER, MULLEN, and MCPEEKS
> 
> Thanks in advance if it can be done.
> 
> Judy


sure


----------



## taylor5

thank you very much!!!


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Millie - I was told you are the pro at these ones, so when you get a chance can I please get
> 
> SurFBoards with Stacey with Tink, Emma with Under the sea theme and Bob with Pluto - then a beach towel with the Donegan Family in the sand or something fun...you can decide whatever looks good.
> 
> You did an awesome sleeping beauty on this page can I get one with Emma and do you have a Jasmin that I can get with Emma and one last thing I promise - do you have any suite life on Deck with Zac and Cody????  Anything with Emma - thanks so much - I won't ask for another thing - it's just very addicting - I love all your work!
> 
> If you can't do it no problem, just let me know.
> 
> Hi Please see my edited version, as tjbaggott is doing the deck chairs ..thanks again Millie



I have you on my list.  I will get to them and post them, give me a day or two.  (or three) LOL.


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> If you have a print fit to page option that would work best.  Which printer are you using?  Maybe we can figure it out from there.
> 
> 
> Oh, I put up the wrong mickey head before, I just saw in your reply I posted Sandy's Witch hat instead of this for Janet.




Thanks! I got it to work, printed them out on magnet paper and they look fabulous!  Thanks again....


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> I have you on my list.  I will get to them and post them, give me a day or two.  (or three) LOL.



that is good - take your time!


----------



## queenie82

Thanks so much for the names Milliepie :
Beautiful as always


----------



## jordak

magicalfam5 said:


> Jordak--can you please make 4 license plates with one of Milliepie's pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put DEC 10 for the date, with the last names  ARKO, HEIDER, MULLEN, and MCPEEKS
> 
> Thanks in advance if it can be done.
> 
> Judy



here you go


----------



## floridacruiser14

Jordak
Your work is absolutely wonderful and I thank you for sharing.
My family is going on the wonder on Oct 29 - Nov 1 2009.  I am sure there are other designs that I would like to get but can not choose just one or two. 

Can you please do plates with either Captain Mickey (DH Dan's favorite cruiseline character) or the cruise ship with the following names

Dan
Deanna
Cheryl
Lauren
Akeya
Olivia

Thank you so very much.


----------



## floridacruiser14

Miliepie
Your work is great.  Can I please request the names in the cruise characters for the following names.  I know there are other things that I would really like but I'm having a hard time deciding.  We leave on the Wonder on Oct 29 Thank you so much.
Dan
Deanna
Cheryl
Lauren
Akeya
Olivia


----------



## magicalfam5

Jordak

Thank you so much for the sandman mickey plates.  They are awesome!!! 

Judy


----------



## jordak

floridacruiser14 said:


> Jordak
> Your work is absolutely wonderful and I thank you for sharing.
> My family is going on the wonder on Oct 29 - Nov 1 2009.  I am sure there are other designs that I would like to get but can not choose just one or two.
> 
> Can you please do plates with either Captain Mickey (DH Dan's favorite cruiseline character) or the cruise ship with the following names
> 
> Dan
> Deanna
> Cheryl
> Lauren
> Akeya
> Olivia
> 
> Thank you so very much.


I gave you both. If you want to change it up or add different plates feel free and let me know.

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/...ets/Fixed plates/?action=view&current=dan.jpg


----------



## MDITOMA

Hi i have noticed your work and love it. Would one of you kinds folks make the deck chairs for our vacation? We are going on our 1st cruise 10/2/09.

I would need 3 different ones if it isn't too much of a bother.

1. 4 chairs  Lenny, Marie, Bella & Gia   Magic 10/2/09
2. 2 chairs   Nonny & Poppy     Magic 10/2/09
3. 2 chairs  Sherry & Joe   Magic 10/2/09
 Thank you in  advance, 

Marie


----------



## HallsofVA

Someone earlier said you could make a mickey head out of anything.  So I'm taking you up on your offer!

We're doing a "Phineas & Ferb" theme to our cruise, and I would love to have the mickey head with the name on one side, DCL logo on the other, and the following pictures in the body.  Haven't yet settled on a color schema so I can hopefully work with any colors you need to use to make them look good.  Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!

Mickey Head's requested:
1.  Phineas & Ferb as picture, "Chris" as name in ear
2.  Candace Flynn as picture, "Sophia" as name in ear
3.  Linda Flynn (Phineas & Candace's mom) as picture, "Mom" as name on ear.
4.  Lawrence Fletcher (Ferb's dad) as picture, "Dad" as name on ear.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thank you! The license plate requests have slowed down so have time to try some new ideas.



Love the Mickey RD2......making door magnets with that one.
Also like your "Mickey Wanted with keys" & would like one if you have time, with Disney Wonder 
 June 4-8,2010


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Love the Mickey RD2......making door magnets with that one.
> Also like your "Mickey Wanted with keys" & would like one if you have time, with Disney Wonder
> June 4-8,2010



Thanks, i like how that Mickey r2d2 turned out.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Thanks, i like how that Mickey r2d2 turned out.



You are wonderful, I love it. You must be a morning person also. I get more done between 3am & 6am, then I do the rest of the day.

I'm also looking for something to put on our door for our anniversary. We will be celebrating 40th years ..........
Any suggestions?


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> You are wonderful, I love it. You must be a morning person also. I get more done between 3am & 6am, then I do the rest of the day.
> 
> I'm also looking for something to put on our door for our anniversary. We will be celebrating 40th years ..........
> Any suggestions?



Oh yeah, i am the same way.Get much more done at this hour and very peaceful.  Congrats on 40 years. I wish i had an idea for you. We are going to be celebrating 20 years on our cruise and I haven't been able to come up with anything good for ourselves.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Oh yeah, i am the same way.Get much more done at this hour and very peaceful.  Congrats on 40 years. I wish i had an idea for you. We are going to be celebrating 20 years on our cruise and I haven't been able to come up with anything good for ourselves.



Well, we both still have some time & hopefully the idea will hit one of us before then.

All of you do such great things, that I'm going to have to carry all my magnetics in a carry on or be overweight on my check-in bag.
We have 2 doors to decorate & my grandkids can't decide on which ones they want, so having to print most of them. Once we decorate, I'll let them go around putting what's left on bare doors around us.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Oh yeah, i am the same way.Get much more done at this hour and very peaceful.  Congrats on 40 years. I wish i had an idea for you. We are going to be celebrating 20 years on our cruise and I haven't been able to come up with anything good for ourselves.



Congrats on your 20 years.

Another request on the "Mic wanted" could you make the *Wanted* Smaller & put *Pirates *under it & instead of June 4-8, use June 7. I think on our cruise that's the night of the pirate party.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Congrats on your 20 years.
> 
> Another request on the "Mic wanted" could you make the *Wanted* Smaller & put *Pirates *under it & instead of June 4-8, use June 7. I think on our cruise that's the night of the pirate party.



How's this?


----------



## shushh

jordak said:


>



jordak, just an idea. Is it possible to put the meeple with a mickey hat instead of the mickey and have Ludo Ergo Sum at the bottom? By the way, I showed the gamers your designs and they were so ecstatic. You have no idea how happy you have made us!

Did you design the mickey r2d2 from scratch??!!? Because it is phenomenal!!! I love it. We are big star wars fans as well.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> How's this?
> 
> Perfect.
> I think what I'm going to do , is Pirate Party Day, put extra magnets on it for other cruisers to have.
> 
> Well have a good day , it's time for me to go watch my grandkids, so there mom can go to work.(another reason I get up early.......)


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> jordak, just an idea. Is it possible to put the meeple with a mickey hat instead of the mickey and have Ludo Ergo Sum at the bottom? By the way, I showed the gamers your designs and they were so ecstatic. You have no idea how happy you have made us!
> 
> Did you design the mickey r2d2 from scratch??!!? Because it is phenomenal!!! I love it. We are big star wars fans as well.


This work for you? Glad they like the designs. Never even heard of a meeple until yesterday so i really had no ideas on what to make. The R2D2 wasn't entirely from scratch. I found the r2d2 picture, then did a bunch of work to get mickey in it.


----------



## queenie82

You are killing me Jordak!!!
I'm going to have a bag full of magnets at this rate 

Could I get the Wanted Mickey posted with Disney Wonder December 3-6
Please
Thanks soooo much


----------



## shushh

jordak and milliepie, thank you again for being so generous with your time and talent. We love the designs and will be using them all either as magnets or on our T-shirts. jordak the last one especially looks really cool!


----------



## jordak

queenie82 said:


> You are killing me Jordak!!!
> I'm going to have a bag full of magnets at this rate
> 
> Could I get the Wanted Mickey posted with Disney Wonder December 3-6
> Please
> Thanks soooo much


It's good to have a variety.


----------



## shushh

jordak, do you mind me asking what font you use for the "wanted"?


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> jordak, do you mind me asking what font you use for the "wanted"?


It's called "Pieces of Eight" Not sure where i found it, but it is a free font so it shouldn't be to hard to find.


----------



## queenie82

Beautiful!!
Thanks so much :


----------



## JKSWonder

Jordak - My husband is a Volkswagen Beetle enthusiast (Seriously, we have Matchbox versions of them all over the house and there is a dormant one taking up our entire garage).

By any chance, have you done anything with Herbie the Love Bug?  Like a license plate or anything else?  My husband's name is Michael.  Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009.

Thanks, Jane


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

That's what I've been doing too, making extra magnets kinda as a "RAK" (At least that's how my DH refers to it as).  It's in tribute to you wonderful disigners who help customize these disigns you come up with.  They truly are beautiful!

Jordak-  could you please customize a wanted poster for me.  with mickey for the Magic, November 14-21 2009?  Thank you so much.  I've made a bunch of "RAK"magnets, but would love to add this it, I think non-dis (and dis folks for that matter) would love this, as do I.  Thank you so much!

-Virginia


----------



## jordak

JKSWonder said:


> Jordak - My husband is a Volkswagen Beetle enthusiast (Seriously, we have Matchbox versions of them all over the house and there is a dormant one taking up our entire garage).
> 
> By any chance, have you done anything with Herbie the Love Bug?  Like a license plate or anything else?  My husband's name is Michael.  Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009.
> 
> Thanks, Jane



Here you go. Have a great trip!


----------



## jordak

mommyarewegoingback said:


> That's what I've been doing too, making extra magnets kinda as a "RAK" (At least that's how my DH refers to it as).  It's in tribute to you wonderful disigners who help customize these disigns you come up with.  They truly are beautiful!
> 
> Jordak-  could you please customize a wanted poster for me.  with mickey for the Magic, November 14-21 2009?  Thank you so much.  I've made a bunch of "RAK"magnets, but would love to add this it, I think non-dis (and dis folks for that matter) would love this, as do I.  Thank you so much!
> 
> -Virginia



Your welcome


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Couple for you to choose from



Thank you so much - we love them both!


----------



## 29apr00

milliepie said:


> Hey there.  Sorry it took so long!  I hope this is the right one, I couldn't see the pic, so I used the link in it's properties.



It's PERFECT!!  Thank you so much Milliepie!!


----------



## milliepie

For Stacey6274..  I'll get the rest soon.


----------



## mommyarewegoingback

jordak said:


> Your welcome


Thank you!  It looks awesome!
-virgiia


----------



## Stacey6274

Millie - you rock - these are soooo awesome - thank you so much --- can't wait to see what else you have for me.


----------



## Stacey6274

Jordak,
Can I get a wanted poster also, they are cute!!!
We are doing the Wonder oct 25-29....do you do the itinery also or is that someone else?  thansk


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> Millipie - can I please get the deck chairs with the pirate ship in the background, with Jeff, Kara, Ally and read, February, 2010?
> 
> AND..... can you personalize a journal cover for Ally 2010?  We will be on the Wonder and I think she'll need to do this since she'll be out of school.....
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## sokay168

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go.



Thank you very much.  But it looks the the Danielle isnt there.  can you redo that or just put on your photobucket acct and I can retrieve from there.

Thanks 

Krista


----------



## karajeboo

LOL!!! - Millie, I needed Jeff, Kara and Ally on the deck chairs and I wanted it to read Feb 2010, but I don't need a deck chair that said Read.....  guess it did look like that when I read back.

Thank you!!!


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> milliepie -  Could I get the deck chairs with the names Daddy, Mommy, Nana, Allison and Michael?
> 
> Also, would love to see any door decorations you have with the following:
> 
> Selena Gomez/Wizards of Waverly Place incorporating the name Allison
> 
> Star Wars Mickey Mouse incorporating the name Michael (for DS)
> 
> Jack Skellington incorporating the name Mike (for DH)
> 
> Sleeping Beauty incorporting the name Jane (for me!)
> 
> Cinderella with the Fairy Godmother for Janet.
> 
> This cruise was my daughter Allison's gift for her first communion.  Also Mike and I are celebrating our 13th wedding anniversary.  Our 4 day Wonder cruise begins on October 18, 2009.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.  I've been looking through all the old pages of this thread and your stuff is just amazing!




Thought I would add another one.


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi - Can Anyone do a Taylor Swift and Minnie or Taylor with any disney charecter, it can be her Hannah, Demi or Selena....my dd loves all of them - her name is Emma, which by now I am sure you all know.  You all are so good at what you do and I which there was away to pay you all????

thanks again


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> I just looked at my list, and i still have more requests for you.  So, here it goes:
> 
> *The Mickey head sunset* with Judy & Ray July 6-18, 2010 for the Magic
> *The purple triple heart Mickey & Minnie anniv w/the ship in the background *with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 Magical Years
> *Cruise character name fills for:*
> -The Leitz Family
> -Ray
> -Judy
> -Michael (with a Donald in there)
> -Zachary (with  Chip n Dale in there)
> -Christopher (with a pluto)
> *Life Preservers with Cruise characters*:
> -Ray with Captain Mickey
> -Judy with Minnie
> -Michael with Donald
> -Zachary with Dale
> -Christopher with Pluto
> -Could you also put all onto one sign that says The Leitz Family
> 
> Life preserver with Cinderella and Prince Charming with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 years
> 
> I believe that should do it unless you come up with some more amazing disigns.  Thank you once again for you generosity and time.




Here are these for now.  I'll do names later.


----------



## milliepie

karajeboo said:


> LOL!!! - Millie, I needed Jeff, Kara and Ally on the deck chairs and I wanted it to read Feb 2010, but I don't need a deck chair that said Read.....  guess it did look like that when I read back.
> 
> Thank you!!!



  You had me in a giggle fit for a second.  Here is the corrected version.


----------



## tjbaggott

For Stacey6274,






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## JKSWonder

jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a great trip!



Perfect!!!!!   Thank you so much!


----------



## milliepie

mickey squared said:


> They are beautiful!! I will be using them all in some form.  I would like to use the 1st design, the mickey ribbon on the puzzle background for our shirts. Can you personalize with : Mullanes + Mickey = Magic . Much appreciated!!!!
> 
> Marguerite



It was kind of hard getting the text to show.  I can change the font or the font color if you prefer something else.  I hope this is ok.


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> Thought I would add another one.



How incredibly sweet of you!  Thanks, this is adorable!


----------



## karajeboo

Thanx Millie - it's perfect now, even though "Read" can't join us on this trip!


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> For Stacey6274,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



thank you sooo much...they look awesome!!!!


----------



## TLHB70

One of you fabulous DISigners made me a title page for my scrapbook for our last cruise.  It was perfect!
This is it:





I was wondering if someone would please make me a new one with our recent cruise dates.  That way I can have a perfect title page for the new scrapbook I am about to work on.
The dates for this cruise are September 5 - 12, 2009

Thank you so much!


----------



## ganandem

milliepie said:


> Mickey Heads for Emma, Betsy, Gannon and Rob



Thank you for the mickey heads, but our 11 year old boy (Gannon) just informed me that Stitch is too babyish!!  When did that happen? Stitch wasn't babyish last year when we went!  He looked through your thread and loved the pirate skull with the swords crossed behind him all on the mickey head.  Sorry for your trouble. I wish they would never grow up!  Also, we got the beach towels and surboards, and would love the deck chairs for Jan. 24 on the Wonder.  Thanks again!!


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

First, thank you so much for putting such beautiful work out there!  It was so hard to narrow down what designs to pick for magnets but I think I'm ready.  I did go to the photobucket links and found some items w/ my son's name so I don't have to ask for things you've done already.

Could you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background with the names:
Mom
Dad
Nicole
Jake
Samantha

Disney Wonder April 2010

Also:  DCL nametages with the names:  Nicole and Samantha (one name per tag)

Mickey head with Ariel design with the name Samantha
Mickey head with Tink Pirate design with the name Nicole

Surf Boards with names:
Tara
Ed
Nicole (in Tink design)
Jake 
Samantha

Thank you so, so, much.  I'm in no hurry (not sailing until 2010)


----------



## TLHB70

Also, I have one other question.  For my last cruise we went on the Eastern.  I printed out a graphic of a map that showed our route of our trip.   I do not remember where I found it.  I thought it was on Disney Cruise Graphic Images but I cannot find it now.  I am hoping to find one with the Western route map to print out for my new scrapbook.  Do any of you know what I am talking about and where I can find it?


ETA:  Never mind.  I just found it!  YEAH!


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Does anyone have any Easter Designs?


----------



## disneynewbee

Millie I was wondering if you could do the deck chairs and surf boards for me. I had the chairs made about 5 months ago but now you guys have added so many more fun characters and since we have so many girls now they can all have girl chairs. 

I would love if you could do the deck chairs with CC in the background with Disney Wonder 11/1/09- 11/5/09
Daddy (goofy), Mommy (sally), Mom-mom (daisy), Ashley (tink), Julianna (cinderella), Marinah (lilo), and Delaney (minnie)

and the surfboards with whatever saying you normally put on them same dates
Kevin (goofy), Kim (daisy), Linda (minnie), Ashley (tink), Julianna (mermaid), Marinah (belle), and Delaney (lilo)

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

Skylarr29 said:


> Hi, these are great! May I make a request please?
> 
> We are the Harris Family
> Robert
> Melissa
> Landon
> 
> Sailing the Panama Canal Jan 6th 2011
> 
> TIA if you have time


----------



## milliepie

ganandem said:


> Thank you for the mickey heads, but our 11 year old boy (Gannon) just informed me that Stitch is too babyish!!  When did that happen? Stitch wasn't babyish last year when we went!  He looked through your thread and loved the pirate skull with the swords crossed behind him all on the mickey head.  Sorry for your trouble. I wish they would never grow up!  Also, we got the beach towels and surboards, and would love the deck chairs for Jan. 24 on the Wonder.  Thanks again!!



Aww, your little boy is growing up.    No trouble at all.


----------



## milliepie

TaiTai1 said:


> Love the Magnets.  May I request two magnets?
> 
> l.)   MMCruiseBench         Diane    Gary
> 
> 2)   Panama Canal           Diane     Gary
> Jan. 6-21, 2011
> 
> Thanks.......


----------



## milliepie

MDITOMA said:


> Hi i have noticed your work and love it. Would one of you kinds folks make the deck chairs for our vacation? We are going on our 1st cruise 10/2/09.
> 
> I would need 3 different ones if it isn't too much of a bother.
> 
> 1. 4 chairs  Lenny, Marie, Bella & Gia   Magic 10/2/09
> 2. 2 chairs   Nonny & Poppy     Magic 10/2/09
> 3. 2 chairs  Sherry & Joe   Magic 10/2/09
> Thank you in  advance,
> 
> Marie



No bother at all.


----------



## jordak

sokay168 said:


> Thank you very much.  But it looks the the Danielle isnt there.  can you redo that or just put on your photobucket acct and I can retrieve from there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Krista


Not sure how that happen but here you go.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak,
> Can I get a wanted poster also, they are cute!!!
> We are doing the Wonder oct 25-29....do you do the itinery also or is that someone else?  thansk


Here you go. Sorry i am not the one who does the itineraries. Not sure who does that.


----------



## TaiTai1

Milliepie:

Thanks!  I've got the two designs.

Could I request one more MMCruiseBench with just our names....that way I can use it generically for all our cruises.

Diane & Gary

Could the names be on the heads of Mickey and Minnie?

I hope this is as fun for you as it is for us.


----------



## WDBRDWLK

TaiTai1 said:


> Milliepie:
> 
> Thanks!  I've got the two designs.
> 
> Could I request one more MMCruiseBench with just our names....that way I can use it generically for all our cruises.
> 
> Diane & Gary
> 
> Could the names be on the heads of Mickey and Minnie?
> 
> I hope this is as fun for you as it is for us.



Wow, another Cary NC disser!  Hello there!


----------



## WDBRDWLK

Milliepie- I just love your link...trying to decide what to do for our Feb 2010 cruise...


----------



## milliepie

HallsofVA said:


> Someone earlier said you could make a mickey head out of anything.  So I'm taking you up on your offer!
> 
> We're doing a "Phineas & Ferb" theme to our cruise, and I would love to have the mickey head with the name on one side, DCL logo on the other, and the following pictures in the body.  Haven't yet settled on a color schema so I can hopefully work with any colors you need to use to make them look good.  Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!
> 
> Mickey Head's requested:
> 1.  Phineas & Ferb as picture, "Chris" as name in ear
> 2.  Candace Flynn as picture, "Sophia" as name in ear
> 3.  Linda Flynn (Phineas & Candace's mom) as picture, "Mom" as name on ear.
> 4.  Lawrence Fletcher (Ferb's dad) as picture, "Dad" as name on ear.




Boy it's hard finding a good pic of the parents.


----------



## milliepie

TaiTai1 said:


> Milliepie:
> 
> Thanks!  I've got the two designs.
> 
> Could I request one more MMCruiseBench with just our names....that way I can use it generically for all our cruises.
> 
> Diane & Gary
> 
> Could the names be on the heads of Mickey and Minnie?
> 
> I hope this is as fun for you as it is for us.




Absolutely! I love it so much, I wish I could get a (paid) full time job doing this


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> Jordak - My husband is a Volkswagen Beetle enthusiast (Seriously, we have Matchbox versions of them all over the house and there is a dormant one taking up our entire garage).
> 
> By any chance, have you done anything with Herbie the Love Bug?  Like a license plate or anything else?  My husband's name is Michael.  Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009.
> 
> Thanks, Jane



I made this up a while ago for someone who also loves Herbie.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Milliepie,
Could I please get the Phineas and Ferb Mickey head from post 3428 with the name Grayson?  Thank you so much.


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound snarky or anything.  I just want to make sure everyone is getting their stuff.  This thread moves so fast things get lost in here.
> 
> Here it is again.  Don't lose it.



I'm sorry I guess I should have noticed this when you posted it first, but I need it to not have Castaway Cay in the background becuase on our cruise we do not go to Castaway Cay.  TIA


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi - Can Anyone do a Taylor Swift and Minnie or Taylor with any disney charecter, it can be her Hannah, Demi or Selena....my dd loves all of them - her name is Emma, which by now I am sure you all know.  You all are so good at what you do and I which there was away to pay you all????
> 
> thanks again


----------



## HallsofVA

milliepie said:


> Boy it's hard finding a good pic of the parents.



Milliepie - You are totally awesome!!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

TLHB70 said:


> One of you fabulous DISigners made me a title page for my scrapbook for our last cruise.  It was perfect!
> This is it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if someone would please make me a new one with our recent cruise dates.  That way I can have a perfect title page for the new scrapbook I am about to work on.
> The dates for this cruise are September 5 - 12, 2009
> 
> Thank you so much!



I can help just need to know..
Portrait or landscape?


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> I'm sorry I guess I should have noticed this when you posted it first, but I need it to not have Castaway Cay in the background becuase on our cruise we do not go to Castaway Cay.  TIA




Sorry about that.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi - Can Anyone do a Taylor Swift and Minnie or Taylor with any disney charecter, it can be her Hannah, Demi or Selena....my dd loves all of them - her name is Emma, which by now I am sure you all know.  You all are so good at what you do and I which there was away to pay you all????
> 
> thanks again




couldn't find the original post, here are you boards.


----------



## disneymum2201

Hi
Could I please request the 5 deckchairs

Chris, Joanne, Michelle, Timothy, Kay

April 10-24 2010 on Disney Magic

Thank You very much. I love your designs


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


> I made this up a while ago for someone who also loves Herbie.



Thank you!  This is great....


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> couldn't find the original post, here are you boards.



MIllie - thanks a whole bunch for all your wonderful work you did for me.....I know when I first posted I did it wrong and confused you all but I think after that I got that hang of it........everything is awesome!!!!

Are you able at some point to do a taylor swift, or should I ask around, I am sure you are super busy and I don't want to take up all your time.  thanks again


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


>



Millie - I must have skipped this one, OMG you are the best - she will love it thank you so much!  I'm gonna try to stop asking for things, but man it is very hard

thanks again so much!


----------



## jordak

Something new. Don't know how well it would work as a magnet. Most of it is Disney related, except for the main story i just filled with an excerpt from Treasure Island.


----------



## Saoirse

milliepie said:


> For the Mulvey Family..  My dh recently got back from Afghanistan and our Dec cruise will be our "welcome home" and our first cruise.  Have a great time!



*Milliepie*

This is amazing - would it be possible for you to make one for our family? Our last name is Brown, and we're cruising Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009

My DH has only been in Panama for the last 5 weeks, but it somehow feels worse than his previous deployments to Iraq and Qatar!

Many thanks if you are able to do this - but if not, no worries. 

Jamie, Mike (DH), Seamus (DS) and Delaney (DD)


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak...
The newspaper is awesome.  It's so unique.  Could I get one for my parents?  My mom teaches English and will love it.  
name - Meyers
sailing date - November 21, 2009
ship - Magic


----------



## floridacruiser14

Thank so very much.  The license plates are great.


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak...
> The newspaper is awesome.  It's so unique.  Could I get one for my parents?  My mom teaches English and will love it.
> name - Meyers
> sailing date - November 21, 2009
> ship - Magic


cool, glad you like it.


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak,
Thank you again.  I cannot wait to surprise them.  You and the other disigners are bringing a lot of joy and fun to our upcoming cruise.  I will post pictures when we get back.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> cool, glad you like it.
> 
> Girl if you keep this up, my magnetic are going to weigh more than my clothes
> Love the Newspaper, gotta have 2.
> Can you do a newspaper for The Hodges Family   dates june4-8, 2010
> 
> & the Hines Family June 4-8, 2010


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool, glad you like it.
> 
> Girl if you keep this up, my magnetic are going to weigh more than my clothes
> Love the Newspaper, gotta have 2.
> Can you do a newspaper for The Hodges Family   dates june4-8, 2010
> 
> & the Hines Family June 4-8, 2010
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

jordak, 
Those are great, can I get one more.

For the name on the newspaper use   *Trinity Icon* as the name


----------



## eeyoremommy

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool, glad you like it.
> 
> Girl if you keep this up, my magnetic are going to weigh more than my clothes
> Love the Newspaper, gotta have 2.
> Can you do a newspaper for The Hodges Family   dates june4-8, 2010
> 
> & the Hines Family June 4-8, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree.  My husband asked if we could get another door (or room) for all of our magnets.  I don't think he's realized how heavy they will be (plus FE gifts too).
Click to expand...


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie - would it be possible for you to make this for us for our "welcome home" cruise.  One for the Koehler Family and one for the Otto Family.  We are crusing on the wonder January 17 -21, 2010







Thanks so much!!!


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak,
> Those are great, can I get one more.
> 
> For the name on the newspaper use   *Trinity Icon* as the name


Like this?


----------



## disneymomoffour

jordak said:


> Like this?



Love it! Could I get one too? Hunsaker family.
Thanks!


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Like this?
> 
> You are so good, that will work great.
> Thanks


----------



## MDITOMA

MILLIEPIE,

Thanb\k you sooo much for the deck chair photos. I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to help me. They certainly will be a nice surprise for my family

Marie


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> Love it! Could I get one too? Hunsaker family.
> Thanks!


Sure what dates are you going on?


----------



## jordak

disneymomoffour said:


> Love it! Could I get one too? Hunsaker family.
> Thanks!



Here you go. I think i got the date right.


----------



## disneymomoffour

jordak said:


> Here you go. I think i got the date right.


Thanks AGAIN-you are great!!!


----------



## soudersmes

jordak said:


> Sure what dates are you going on?



Hi,

I tried to PM you but couldn't.  Do you have a blank newspaper where I could add our family's name?  I have Photobucket and can design the blank ones. I found your designs but all of them have other family names on them.

Thanks...Margaret


----------



## jordak

soudersmes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried to PM you but couldn't.  Do you have a blank newspaper where I could add our family's name?  I have Photobucket and can design the blank ones. I found your designs but all of them have other family names on them.
> 
> Thanks...Margaret


sure


----------



## dismom73

I just stumbled accross this...I don't know if there is time because we leave in one week, but I would love if I could get three of the liscense plate designs.
Could I please get:
Ashley in the Twilight design
Riley is Miley Cyrus  and
Bailey in Little Mermaid
If there isn't time I totally understand, thanks.


----------



## jordak

dismom73 said:


> I just stumbled accross this...I don't know if there is time because we leave in one week, but I would love if I could get three of the liscense plate designs.
> Could I please get:
> Ashley in the Twilight design
> Riley is Miley Cyrus  and
> Bailey in Little Mermaid
> If there isn't time I totally understand, thanks.


Here you go and time to spare. If the Miley plate is not what you had in mind, i can make a new one with just her.


----------



## milliepie

5 Disney Fans said:


> First, thank you so much for putting such beautiful work out there!  It was so hard to narrow down what designs to pick for magnets but I think I'm ready.  I did go to the photobucket links and found some items w/ my son's name so I don't have to ask for things you've done already.
> 
> Could you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay in the background with the names:
> Mom
> Dad
> Nicole
> Jake
> Samantha
> 
> Disney Wonder April 2010
> 
> Also:  DCL nametages with the names:  Nicole and Samantha (one name per tag)
> 
> Mickey head with Ariel design with the name Samantha
> Mickey head with Tink Pirate design with the name Nicole
> 
> Surf Boards with names:
> Tara
> Ed
> Nicole (in Tink design)
> Jake
> Samantha
> 
> Thank you so, so, much.  I'm in no hurry (not sailing until 2010)




I think I got them all.


----------



## milliepie

Saoirse said:


> *Milliepie*
> 
> This is amazing - would it be possible for you to make one for our family? Our last name is Brown, and we're cruising Sept 26 - Oct 2, 2009
> 
> My DH has only been in Panama for the last 5 weeks, but it somehow feels worse than his previous deployments to Iraq and Qatar!
> 
> Many thanks if you are able to do this - but if not, no worries.
> 
> Jamie, Mike (DH), Seamus (DS) and Delaney (DD)




Oh, I know! Sometimes the shorter ones seem longer then the other ones.
I hope you have a great time!


----------



## milliepie

eeyoremommy said:


> Milliepie,
> Could I please get the Phineas and Ferb Mickey head from post 3428 with the name Grayson?  Thank you so much.



Sure!


----------



## milliepie

Mommy Poppins said:


> milliepie - would it be possible for you to make this for us for our "welcome home" cruise.  One for the Koehler Family and one for the Otto Family.  We are crusing on the wonder January 17 -21, 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!!!




Here you go!


----------



## eeyoremommy

Milliepie,
It looks really good, but the name is misspelled.  It is Grayson.  Sorry.  Thanks.


----------



## Mommy Poppins

milliepie - could you change the patriotic disigns about to say the Disney Wonder for the Koehler Family and the Otto Family.

Thank you!!


----------



## TLHB70

milliepie said:


> I can help just need to know..
> Portrait or landscape?



I hate to admit it, but I do not know what to say.  What I plan to do is copy and paste it into my computer files and then print it out.  I can leave it on the page that prints or cut out around it.  Either way is fine with me.  I am happy with it just like it is now but with our new dates.  Does that make sense?  I am not a computer person so I just do not even know what the difference is in portrait or landscape.  I am sorry.  Thank you for being willing to help me!  
ETA:  I do not use the huge scrapbooks.  I make my scrapbooks the same size as regular paper.  Is that what you mean?


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Milliepie,

Thank you so, so, so, so much for the designs!!!!  I can't believe you thought to do a Tink DCL nametag for my daughter  She will be over the moon happy!   I can't wait to make the magnets now.  I know the kids will be thrilled to see our decorated door!

Can I ask for one more?  The DCL nametag I "borrowed" from your photobucket account with my son's name was white.  Could you do a red one with his name to match the ones you did for my daughters?  You know how kids are... all must have the same!  His name is Jake.

Thanks again!


----------



## ganandem

Milliepie-Thank you so much!  We are so excited to decorate our door!!


----------



## Stacey6274

Two more and the last I hope- I think for Millie

Can I get Phines and Ferb with ears and the name Emma - however you want to do it.  Anything cute with Tink in Mickey ears with Stacey.

Thanks and I will try my hardest not to ask for anymore, but you do awesome stuff and it's hard to stop!  thanks


----------



## mickey squared

Thanx Milliepie.  The graphics look perfect! Now I can't wait to do my shirts.

Marguerite


----------



## milliepie

eeyoremommy said:


> Milliepie,
> It looks really good, but the name is misspelled.  It is Grayson.  Sorry.  Thanks.






			
				
Mommy Poppins said:
			
		

> milliepie - could you change the patriotic disigns about to say the Disney Wonder for the Koehler Family and the Otto Family.
> 
> Thank you!!



YOu can tell I was half asleep when I did these.  

I fixed them above.


----------



## Fivepin

Millie-

I'm in need of some creative assistance.  I'm already thinking about Christmas gifts for my kids' teachers. Zachary's teacher (2nd grade) just  loves surfing.  All the stamps she uses in their agenda are beachy  or surf type stamps.  I thought of your surf boards and would love to incorporate them somehow with a her gift.  Any ideas-book mark?  Magnet?  I was thinking of a class sign-how would it look with multiple names on the surfboards?  There are 18 kids.  Any other suggestions?  She's young.

Thanks


----------



## milliepie

5 Disney Fans said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Thank you so, so, so, so much for the designs!!!!  I can't believe you thought to do a Tink DCL nametag for my daughter  She will be over the moon happy!   I can't wait to make the magnets now.  I know the kids will be thrilled to see our decorated door!
> 
> Can I ask for one more?  The DCL nametag I "borrowed" from your photobucket account with my son's name was white.  Could you do a red one with his name to match the ones you did for my daughters?  You know how kids are... all must have the same!  His name is Jake.
> 
> Thanks again!




Any time!


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Two more and the last I hope- I think for Millie
> 
> Can I get Phines and Ferb with ears and the name Emma - however you want to do it.  Anything cute with Tink in Mickey ears with Stacey.
> 
> Thanks and I will try my hardest not to ask for anymore, but you do awesome stuff and it's hard to stop!  thanks



Your last ones eh?  Yeah, yeah, that's what they all say.  LOL..


----------



## milliepie

TLHB70 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I do not know what to say.  What I plan to do is copy and paste it into my computer files and then print it out.  I can leave it on the page that prints or cut out around it.  Either way is fine with me.  I am happy with it just like it is now but with our new dates.  Does that make sense?  I am not a computer person so I just do not even know what the difference is in portrait or landscape.  I am sorry.  Thank you for being willing to help me!
> ETA:  I do not use the huge scrapbooks.  I make my scrapbooks the same size as regular paper.  Is that what you mean?



Ok, no problem.  The Portrait is when the page is long and Landscape is when it is wide.  This is the same size as you had it before.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> Your last ones eh?  Yeah, yeah, that's what they all say.  LOL..



Awesome thanks!!!  I know, it's so hard not to want anymore!!  thanks again!


----------



## Stacey6274

milliepie said:


> Ok, no problem.  The Portrait is when the page is long and Landscape is when it is wide.  This is the same size as you had it before.  Hope it helps.



Millie
Ok, so I lied  - but things just keep popping up that are awesome.
when you get a chance can I get one of these with Oct 25-29

again thanks!


----------



## TLHB70

milliepie said:


> Ok, no problem.  The Portrait is when the page is long and Landscape is when it is wide.  This is the same size as you had it before.  Hope it helps.



This is perfect!
Thank you!!!!!!!! 
Thank you!!!!!!!!
Thank you!!!!!!!!
Thank you!!!!!!!!
Thank you!!!!!!!!
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMom2008

Hi,

Just wanted to know if you had a chance to make the Mickey block letters for Randy & Jordan? We are leaving early tomorrow morning and just wanted to finish printing everything.

Thanks!!


----------



## dismom73

jordak said:


> Here you go and time to spare. If the Miley plate is not what you had in mind, i can make a new one with just her.




Oh my goodness!  You are awesome, that was so fast!  I hate to ask, but if you have the time would you mind making one for Riley with just Miley Cyrus, I'm only asking because she just went to her concert and I thought she would love to have just Miley.  Thank you soooo much! 
Also, I noticed in your sig that you are staying at POR. Have you stayed there before?  Did you like it?  We are staying there for 2 nights before our cruise next week and we've never stayed there before.  Thanks again, Andrea


----------



## TLHB70

Milliepie,
Our family went to the WDW parks after our cruise.  I was wondering if you could make me a title page for the scrapbook I will make with our park pictures.  You were so sweet and kind to make my cruise scrapbook title page above.  I know that a page for the parks scrapbook is not really DCL so this may not be the place to ask.  Also, you may not care to make one for the parks; if so I understand.   However, if it is ok and you do not mind,  I would love to have one for my WDW book too.   I have no creative ideas of my own at all.  Anything with the parks will be great!
Our Walt Disney World Vacation
September 12-19, 2009

Any decoration with that is greatly appreciated!   
Thank you, again!


----------



## Sand

Hi All!

Jordak, your newspaper is TOO STICKIN CUTE! May I please have one with Leon Family, sail date October 23, 2010 on the Magic. If you need more info, let me know. Thank you!!


----------



## milliepie

DisneyMom2008 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wanted to know if you had a chance to make the Mickey block letters for Randy & Jordan? We are leaving early tomorrow morning and just wanted to finish printing everything.
> 
> Thanks!!



Oh my gosh, I'm sorry.  I thought I posted them already.  Here they are.  
Hope you have a great time!


----------



## DisneyMom2008

milliepie said:


> Oh my gosh, I'm sorry.  I thought I posted them already.  Here they are.
> Hope you have a great time!



Thanks for all of the signs. They turned out great!!!


----------



## milliepie

TLHB70 said:


> Milliepie,
> Our family went to the WDW parks after our cruise.  I was wondering if you could make me a title page for the scrapbook I will make with our park pictures.  You were so sweet and kind to make my cruise scrapbook title page above.  I know that a page for the parks scrapbook is not really DCL so this may not be the place to ask.  Also, you may not care to make one for the parks; if so I understand.   However, if it is ok and you do not mind,  I would love to have one for my WDW book too.   I have no creative ideas of my own at all.  Anything with the parks will be great!
> Our Walt Disney World Vacation
> September 12-19, 2009
> 
> Any decoration with that is greatly appreciated!
> Thank you, again!




I don't mind at all.  I make park stuff too.   I did a couple for you to play with.


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

Hi Milliepie! You work is just AMAZING. I have been fiddling around with an idea that I just can't make gel. Would you be willing to do a design for me?

Would you please make a life preserver ring into a Mickey head by adding ears and include the title "The Traveling Trouton's Transatlantic Trip"? I am not picky, anywhere on the design is great.

We are 5 adults traveling in three startrooms and I would love to have a fun graphic for each of the doors.

Thanks so much!


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> Sorry...but can I please have this with Traci. Also can I have the Mickey and Minnie by the porthole with Tim & Traci no date and no ship. Please and thank you


----------



## Skylarr29

milliepie said:


>




Thank you so much. If you have time can you change "Magic" to Wonder? I should have specified that the wonder is going through the canal this time. I tried in paint but it wasn't pretty. 

TIA


----------



## milliepie

Mrs. Gumdrop said:


> Hi Milliepie! You work is just AMAZING. I have been fiddling around with an idea that I just can't make gel. Would you be willing to do a design for me?
> 
> Would you please make a life preserver ring into a Mickey head by adding ears and include the title "The Traveling Trouton's Transatlantic Trip"? I am not picky, anywhere on the design is great.
> 
> We are 5 adults traveling in three startrooms and I would love to have a fun graphic for each of the doors.
> 
> Thanks so much!



Just a quickie.  Not sure if you wanted characters in there.  I did one with and one without.  I can always change it too if you need.


----------



## milliepie

GoofyTraci said:


> milliepie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milliepie,
> 
> Sorry...but can I please have this with Traci. Also can I have the Mickey and Minnie by the porthole with Tim & Traci no date and no ship. Please and thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure can!
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Skylarr29 said:


> Thank you so much. If you have time can you change "Magic" to Wonder? I should have specified that the wonder is going through the canal this time. I tried in paint but it wasn't pretty.
> 
> TIA



Ha, ha.  I see Panama and I automatically assume it's the Magic.  Here ya go.


----------



## TLHB70

milliepie said:


> I don't mind at all.  I make park stuff too.   I did a couple for you to play with.



These are so amazing!   Thank you so, so, so, so much!!!!!!!!!!!
I am going to print and use both of them!
How kind you are!!!!!
Words cannot say how much I appreciate this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Gumdrop

OMG milliepie! I LOVE IT! THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!

The life preserver graphics are GORGEOUS!


----------



## disneymomoffour

Goldeelox9 said:


> Oh this would make a great FE gift.  Can I get on of these that says Happy Cruising from Goldeelox9!!



Millie-
Can I get this with Hunsaker family on it? 
Thanks so much!


----------



## big jack 2002

Would you make a Chip and Dale Mickey Head with the name "Debbie" on the ear?  I am putting it on a shirt for her.  She will be so surprised!!  Thank you for all that you do.
Barbara


----------



## big jack 2002

Are you still working on journal pages?  I need a few pages to finish the journals that I am making for the ladies in our group.  We are all staying at POFQ before our cruise and going to Epcot on Thursday and then to MVMCP on Friday before our cruise.  When we go to Epcot, my son-in-law will be doing the skuba dive in the Living Sea with Mickey.  Do you think you could make some pages that we could use for these?
Thanks if you can (and, "Thank You for all the pictures that you HAVE made that I used for our cruise).
Barbara


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> Are you still working on journal pages?  I need a few pages to finish the journals that I am making for the ladies in our group.  We are all staying at POFQ before our cruise and going to Epcot on Thursday and then to MVMCP on Friday before our cruise.  When we go to Epcot, my son-in-law will be doing the skuba dive in the Living Sea with Mickey.  Do you think you could make some pages that we could use for these?
> Thanks if you can (and, "Thank You for all the pictures that you HAVE made that I used for our cruise).
> Barbara




I've been (slowly) working on pages today.  I did the at sea for the Wonder and this one.  I'm still getting to the others.  By when do you need them again?


----------



## jordak

dismom73 said:


> Oh my goodness!  You are awesome, that was so fast!  I hate to ask, but if you have the time would you mind making one for Riley with just Miley Cyrus, I'm only asking because she just went to her concert and I thought she would love to have just Miley.  Thank you soooo much!
> Also, I noticed in your sig that you are staying at POR. Have you stayed there before?  Did you like it?  We are staying there for 2 nights before our cruise next week and we've never stayed there before.  Thanks again, Andrea



We stayed on the French Quarter side a couple of years ago and we loved it. Great atmosphere and every room is just a short walk to everything.Bus,pool,restaurant. This time we are staying at Riverside. Never have stayed over there, but have walked over there from French Quarter and it's really nice. Much bigger grounds but really nice for a moderate i think.


----------



## jordak

Sand said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Jordak, your newspaper is TOO STICKIN CUTE! May I please have one with Leon Family, sail date October 23, 2010 on the Magic. If you need more info, let me know. Thank you!!


Your welcome


----------



## milliepie

disneymomoffour said:


> Millie-
> Can I get this with Hunsaker family on it?
> Thanks so much!




Sure.


----------



## milliepie

big jack 2002 said:


> Would you make a Chip and Dale Mickey Head with the name "Debbie" on the ear?  I am putting it on a shirt for her.  She will be so surprised!!  Thank you for all that you do.
> Barbara




I had two and wasn't sure which one you wanted.


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


> Sorry about that.
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> thanks!!


----------



## mstinson14

milliepie said:


>



Could I please get this too with Megan, Sharon, Carl, Joyce, July 18, 2010 and the Stinson Family?  TIA


----------



## mstinson14

jordak said:


> cool, glad you like it.



Could I get this with Stinson Family and July 18, 2010?  We are on the Magic


----------



## HeatherD

Wanted to show you something I did yesterday. I added the text in ACDSee. I will not be able to personalize them myself, but I included the blank (that I "borrowed" from another DISer) so that someone else could personalize it.




And personalized:


----------



## milliepie

HeatherD said:


> Wanted to show you something I did yesterday. I added the text in ACDSee. I will not be able to personalize them myself, but I included the blank (that I "borrowed" from another DISer) so that someone else could personalize it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And personalized:




Thanks for sharing.  That is the first DISign i ever made.


----------



## jordak

mstinson14 said:


> Could I get this with Stinson Family and July 18, 2010?  We are on the Magic



Sure here you go


----------



## jordak

milliepie said:


> Thanks for sharing.  That is the first DISign i ever made.


I love that picture. Had no idea you did that. Very nice!!


----------



## yukongirl123

I just printed the Indiana Mickey plate you did for my son Trevor. It looks great! Thank you so much for doing that..He's gonna love it.

Thanks

Janice


----------



## big jack 2002

We are leaving in about 6 weeks.  We're going to Disney the week before the cruise leaves on Nov 14.  
Barbara


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> Sure.



Love it! Thank you-this will be great for FE gifts!


----------



## maktrk96

Good evening.. I'm trying to find out who do I put my order in to.  I have a few I like to have.  I have a party of 12.  Pm me please so I can place my order. lol  Thanks so much in advance. Oh we cruise Nov. 15th and in DisneyWorld before that.


----------



## soudersmes

jordak said:


> sure




You are the best.   I just love all your designs and have done so many for our upcoming cruise for my family as well as for fish extender gifts for all of the Disers.
Thank you again...you are so creative...Margaret


----------



## GoofyTraci

milliepie said:


> GoofyTraci said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure can!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much We love it!!!! When we get back I will post pics of our doors. Have a good night.
Click to expand...


----------



## tjbaggott

Not cruise related, but my 6yr old wanted a Star Wars shirt made after seeing a friend today wearing one bought at a local department store.  So I made up these two.  The first one is identical to the friends shirt, and the second one My 16yr old saw and actually wants it on a shirt for him too!  Feel free to use them if you like them!







[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## bevtoy

I love this!  Could you put "The Gerlach Family" for December 12 2009?  Thank you!





jordak said:


> Sure here you go


----------



## jordak

bevtoy said:


> I love this!  Could you put "The Gerlach Family" for December 12 2009?  Thank you!



Sure, here you go.


----------



## HeatherD

milliepie said:


> Thanks for sharing.  That is the first DISign i ever made.


I knew there was a reason I loved it!


----------



## bevtoy

Thanks Jordak that was super fast!


----------



## Squirrley

Milliepie
In your org. Disboards.com files page 1 Message #7, there was a Minnie & Mickey holding a gold enevelop with Maliyah on it & Walt Disney World 2009.

Can you make me one with  name blank & Disney Cruise June 2010 on it.
Also do you have any suggestions for a 40yr anniversay sign or magnet. 

I have looked at all the ones you have on your different links & so far none have jumped out at me.

All of you are angels to give up all your time to make all these wonderful designs for us & if you ever need anything from Texas let me know.


----------



## tefrench

Milliepie,

First, what great work you do!   I have a request for Mickey block letters for my children.  Riley (using princesses or similar) and Alec (Mickey Star wars or Pirates)  Thanks in advance for the time and effort you put forth for us.


----------



## milliepie

Squirrley said:


> Milliepie
> In your org. Disboards.com files page 1 Message #7, there was a Minnie & Mickey holding a gold enevelop with Maliyah on it & Walt Disney World 2009.
> 
> Can you make me one with  name blank & Disney Cruise June 2010 on it.
> Also do you have any suggestions for a 40yr anniversay sign or magnet.
> 
> I have looked at all the ones you have on your different links & so far none have jumped out at me.
> 
> All of you are angels to give up all your time to make all these wonderful designs for us & if you ever need anything from Texas let me know.



Do you have any ideas on what you are wanting for the anniversary?  Maybe I can put something together for you.


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Do you have any ideas on what you are wanting for the anniversary?  Maybe I can put something together for you.



I think maybe Lady & Tramp theme.Those have alway been my favorites, but if you ask DH he would say something Nascar.


----------



## Grandma4ever

Squirrley said:


> I think maybe Lady & Tramp theme.Those have alway been my favorites, but if you ask DH he would say something Nascar.



You could have Lady & Tramp at the races.


----------



## krazy4crusing

Our 5 year old is so excited about our upcoming cruise and WDW trip.  He has been obsessed with the Tower of Terror since we started planning the trip.  He goes into the garden shed, closet, etc... and closes the door and says "Tower of Terror, Going DOWN!!!".  Then comes out and excitedly rambles on about how he can't wait to go on this ride.  He is a bit of a dare devil... can you tell?  

Would it be possible to create a tower of terror graphic for him that I can print on a t shirt?  The T shirt we have is blue.  He will be sooooooooooo thrilled!!   

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## doberlady

Ohhhhhh  Can I pretty please have the Mickey & Minnie with the porthole.  We leave in 3 weeks and it's our 15th wedding anniversary

Marty & Debbie

Can you add in the 1st part of the ribbon 15th and then on the other side of the ribbon Anniversary

I love it!!  Thank you!


----------



## milliepie

krazy4crusing said:


> Our 5 year old is so excited about our upcoming cruise and WDW trip.  He has been obsessed with the Tower of Terror since we started planning the trip.  He goes into the garden shed, closet, etc... and closes the door and says "Tower of Terror, Going DOWN!!!".  Then comes out and excitedly rambles on about how he can't wait to go on this ride.  He is a bit of a dare devil... can you tell?
> 
> Would it be possible to create a tower of terror graphic for him that I can print on a t shirt?  The T shirt we have is blue.  He will be sooooooooooo thrilled!!
> 
> Thank you so much!!!



In a hunt for graphics I stumbled upon this and have been looking for a reason to use it.  I tweaked it a bit, added text and hopefully it will work for you


----------



## MinFan55

Jordak,

Could you please make me a license plate with the name Amaya just like the one you just did for Riley wih the Miley Cyrus design?

Thanks so much.

Terri


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> Could you please make me a license plate with the name Amaya just like the one you just did for Riley wih the Miley Cyrus design?
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Terri


Here you go


----------



## wink13

Could you do this pic with Scott, Reid, Brett & Jeri (female)?  Disney Wonder Feb 11, 2010.  

Thanks






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Schachteles

Does anyone have the "What Happens at Sea...Stays at Sea" picture that they can personalize??

If someone does, would they mind personalizing it for me?  We are sailing on the Magic on October 10th to the 17th, 2009.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Stacey6274

Someone does the Cute "it's five oclock somewhere" with mickey on the beach...Can I get that to also say  can be small in the boards somewhere??

"This is how I Roll" - Bob 

Thanks


----------



## jordak

For the person who requested plates via photobucket


----------



## HiddenMickeys

jordak said:


> Sure here you go



Wow, that's very creative. Would I be able to get it with The Parker Family and the date of November 5th 2009?


----------



## jordak

HiddenMickeys said:


> Wow, that's very creative. Would I be able to get it with The Parker Family and the date of November 5th 2009?



Sure no problem


----------



## HiddenMickeys

jordak said:


> Sure no problem



Wow, that was fast! lol Thank you so much!


----------



## HeatherD

Another magnet I did on my own was:




At the top I put "It's Five o'clock Somewhere" and at the bottom I put "I'm SO there!"

The picture was pulled off of DCL's publicity site, someone had linked to it in another thread (it also had all of DCL's official logos and such)


----------



## MMitchell29

wink13 said:


> Could you do this pic with Scott, Reid, Brett & Jeri (female)?  Disney Wonder Feb 11, 2010.
> 
> Thanks


[/QUOTE]



 Can I please have this one with The Hazel Family on it we're sailing Oct.25 2009 on the Wonder. names are 

 Winston (DH)
 Meredith (DW)
 Jayna (DD)
 Jehrell (DS)
 E.J  (DS)

 Thank You very much and I really would appreciate it


----------



## jordak

HiddenMickeys said:


> Wow, that was fast! lol Thank you so much!



I am just that good!  Actually you just caught me at the right time.


----------



## momtomari

i have been lurking over the board and looking at all of the wonderful designs that you guys make and now i have compiled some requests we will be sailing again dec 19-26   i dont want to request dates on them because i use them for multiple trips 

millipie can i get 
2 deck chairs with castaway background
Disney Magic
tinkerbell chair - mari
purple daisy chair - amanda

2 deck chairs with just the water background
Disney Magic
fairies chair - mari
purple daisy chair - amanda

2 surfboards with the ship picture & sun
Lutz Family in the Sand
tinkerbell board - mari
purple board with flowers - amanda

mickey heads
sleeping beauty - mari
wizards of waverly place - mari
tinkerbell - amanda
pink hannah montana - mari

names in mickey block letters amanda & mari

Jordak can i get
license plates
ariel - mari
tinkerbell pink - amanda
pirate minnie - mari and amanda

tjbaggot can i get
beach towels mari & amanda
nothing beats a day at castaway cay with Lutz Family in the sand

and the pirate night one mari & amanda I seen on pg 215


----------



## jordak

momtomari said:


> Jordak can i get
> license plates
> ariel - mari
> tinkerbell pink - amanda
> pirate minnie - mari and amanda



sure no problem. Doubt i will get to it until late tonight or tomorrow though.


----------



## momtomari

jordak said:


> sure no problem. Doubt i will get to it until late tonight or tomorrow though.



that is fine i know how it is i was actually looking at this thread last night in organizational behavior and development class  i have a few more for our transatlantic i will be requesting later as i am taking the whole family on that one not just mari and i


----------



## MinFan55

jordak said:


> Here you go



WOW!  That was fast, thank you so much!

Terri


----------



## MinFan55

Jordak,

On page 4 of your photo bucket there is a license plate that says CRUISE #2.  Could you do one like that for me except for CRUISE #1 with OCT.

Thanks again.
Terri


----------



## TraciM

OK this is the deal. I do not have a creative bone in my body. I literally cant cut and past or color in the lines. We are going on our second cruise in January and my kids really want to decorate the doors. They want a character for each of us with our names and other cute pictures and stuff. I think I have figured out basic printing a pic on magnetic paper and laminating. As for adding the names to a character or personalizing a pic I have no idea. Any help would be great?


----------



## jordak

momtomari said:


> Jordak can i get
> license plates
> ariel - mari
> tinkerbell pink - amanda
> pirate minnie - mari and amanda


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> On page 4 of your photo bucket there is a license plate that says CRUISE #2.  Could you do one like that for me except for CRUISE #1 with OCT.
> 
> Thanks again.
> Terri


Here you go


----------



## jordak

For Squirrley

Started making this with a different idea, then i had a 2 hour drive to my kids football game tonight and plenty of time to think and I thought this might work for your anniversary instead.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> For Squirrley
> 
> Started making this with a different idea, then i had a 2 hour drive to my kids football game tonight and plenty of time to think and I thought this might work for your anniversary instead.
> 
> 
> Jordak. great job, I'm liking this one so far. Could you change the purple highlite around  Happy Anniversay to maybe red. I'm not crazy about purple.
> Aslo under Happy anniversary add  Shirley and Melvin


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Squirrley
> 
> Started making this with a different idea, then i had a 2 hour drive to my kids football game tonight and plenty of time to think and I thought this might work for your anniversary instead.
> 
> 
> Jordak. great job, I'm liking this one so far. Could you change the purple highlite around  Happy Anniversay to maybe red. I'm not crazy about purple.
> Aslo under Happy anniversary add  Shirley and Melvin
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, love it.
> 
> I looked for a blank signpost on your website, but didn't see one, can you post one without any background a signpost with:
> Wonder, Hodges & 2010
> Wonder, Hines & 2010
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, love it.
> 
> I looked for a blank signpost on your website, but didn't see one, can you post one without any background a signpost with:
> Wonder, Hodges & 2010
> Wonder, Hines & 2010
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## digitaldallas

jordak,
What typeface do you use for the license plates?


----------



## jordak

digitaldallas said:


> jordak,
> What typeface do you use for the license plates?


The font is called "license plate".


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure
> 
> Again great job & thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

I don't know about the rest of you, but my magnets are going to weigh more than my clothes.
Just a thought are the wall metal
( I have 2 connecting rooms, was wondering about the wall between the two doors)


----------



## the great cornholeo

milliepie said:


> Sure!





Thank you so much.  My mom will love it


----------



## Squirrley

the great cornholeo

I see on your counter you have 1 week to go.................I am so jealous.
Have a great time.


----------



## son3disfan

milliepie said:


> I was going to do Mickey Heads for you too, but when I looked through my files I saw I already did.  Here are your deck chairs and a set of boards.



These are just toooo cool. Thanks !
And yes you did do some awesome Mickey heads too.


----------



## doberlady

Can I please have this- Love it.  Thank you so much.

Marty, Debbie, Alexandra, Daniel, Tiana

The Rogers Family


----------



## doberlady

Can I also have 2 of this one.  It's adorable!!   Both for the Magic 2009

15 years  Marty and Debbie
15 years Mike and Linda


----------



## GoofyTraci

doberlady said:


> Can I also have 2 of this one.  It's adorable!!   Both for the Magic 2009
> 
> 15 years  Marty and Debbie
> 15 years Mike and Linda



wow I love this one but dont know what I would have it say!!!!!


----------



## pinkygirl

jordak said:


> Here you go



Hi there!!! just wondering if i could also have this but for OCT 2010 Cruise #2? 
there is also a design in your photobucket that is sand that I would love to have, could you add Castaway Cay 2010? thank you so much, your designs are awesome!


----------



## Sand

jordak said:


> Your welcome



Thanks again Jordak! This is fantastic!!


----------



## Peaceableone

Does anyone have the Chirstmas surf boards without names?


----------



## milliepie

Peaceableone said:


> Does anyone have the Chirstmas surf boards without names?



In my photobucket. 

Link in my sig.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Hi Millie-
> 
> I just looked at my list, and i still have more requests for you.  So, here it goes:
> 
> *The Mickey head sunset* with Judy & Ray July 6-18, 2010 for the Magic
> *The purple triple heart Mickey & Minnie anniv w/the ship in the background *with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 Magical Years
> *Cruise character name fills for:*
> -The Leitz Family
> -Ray
> -Judy
> -Michael (with a Donald in there)
> -Zachary (with  Chip n Dale in there)
> -Christopher (with a pluto)
> *Life Preservers with Cruise characters*:
> -Ray with Captain Mickey
> -Judy with Minnie
> -Michael with Donald
> -Zachary with Dale
> -Christopher with Pluto
> -Could you also put all onto one sign that says The Leitz Family
> 
> Life preserver with Cinderella and Prince Charming with Judy & Ray Celebrating 15 years
> 
> I believe that should do it unless you come up with some more amazing disigns.  Thank you once again for you generosity and time.




Hey there.  I finally finished your names!


----------



## jordak

doberlady said:


> Can I also have 2 of this one.  It's adorable!!   Both for the Magic 2009
> 
> 15 years  Marty and Debbie
> 15 years Mike and Linda


Sure, here you go


----------



## jordak

pinkygirl said:


> Hi there!!! just wondering if i could also have this but for OCT 2010 Cruise #2?
> there is also a design in your photobucket that is sand that I would love to have, could you add Castaway Cay 2010? thank you so much, your designs are awesome!


Not sure which one your talking about. I did one recently of a picture by millie with the sand snowman on the beach or you talking about the closeup of the sand that that has a mickey head and 2009? The closeup  i will have to recreate because i didn't save it if that's the case. not a problem, will just take longer.


----------



## sokay168

milliepie said:


> I think I got them all.




Can I please get the mouse ears with Ariel background with the name Kendall?

Thanks


----------



## jordak

pinkygirl said:


> Hi there!!! just wondering if i could also have this but for OCT 2010 Cruise #2?
> there is also a design in your photobucket that is sand that I would love to have, could you add Castaway Cay 2010? thank you so much, your designs are awesome!


The first part of your request


----------



## HallsofVA

jordak said:


> Sure, here you go



Hi.  These are great!  Could I get one of these please?
14 years - Magic 2009 - John and Cathleen

Thanks!


----------



## jordak

HallsofVA said:


> Hi.  These are great!  Could I get one of these please?
> 14 years - Magic 2009 - John and Cathleen
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go


----------



## JKSWonder

Deleted


----------



## JKSWonder

I realized today I am a horrible Aunt and I hope you both can help me.  My niece is on this same cruise in a different cabin.  She and my daughter are as thick as thieves.  I don't think her mom will do any door decorations for her, since my sister-in-law is not as "into it" as all of us are.  But I know my niece would be hurt to see our door decorated and hers not.  So, could you do the following for me:

For Jordak:  A Hannah Montana license plate with the name Mikayla?

For Milliepie:  Some sort of Mickey Head or something else for Allison and Mikayla that says something like "Cruisin' Cousins".  Allison is a Selena Gomez nut and Mikayala is Hannah Montana all the way.  

Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009

Thanks for everything!.....Jane


----------



## Peaceableone

Hi Milliepie.. I was going to try and do one myself, but I dont have all the cool fonts and things you have (expereince!!).  Could you make me a 4 person Christmas Surfboard (names: Conrad, Francine, Justin and Logan (Dad, Mom, Son, Son)).  I'd also like a licence plate saying Cruise #2 (I love that 2009).  Thanks so much!!


----------



## milliepie

Peaceableone said:


> Hi Milliepie.. I was going to try and do one myself, but I dont have all the cool fonts and things you have (expereince!!).  Could you make me a 4 person Christmas Surfboard (names: Conrad, Francine, Justin and Logan (Dad, Mom, Son, Son)).  I'd also like a licence plate saying Cruise #2 (I love that 2009).  Thanks so much!!



I can do the surfboards for you.  Jordak does the plates and would probably be glad to help you with that.


----------



## Peaceableone

Jordak, would you mind doing a license plate for me?  The sunset with 2009 as the reflection.  Can you set the month to Dec?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jordak

Peaceableone said:


> Hi Milliepie.. I was going to try and do one myself, but I dont have all the cool fonts and things you have (expereince!!).  Could you make me a 4 person Christmas Surfboard (names: Conrad, Francine, Justin and Logan (Dad, Mom, Son, Son)).  I'd also like a licence plate saying Cruise #2 (I love that 2009).  Thanks so much!!



Have you added to the list


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

Hi Milliepie:  

Here is a picture of our door, which look awsome thanks to you.  






We really appreciated .


----------



## pinkygirl

jordak said:


> Not sure which one your talking about. I did one recently of a picture by millie with the sand snowman on the beach or you talking about the closeup of the sand that that has a mickey head and 2009? The closeup  i will have to recreate because i didn't save it if that's the case. not a problem, will just take longer.



sorry I should of posted the picture on here...here is the one I was talking about 
Our cruise is in Oct. 2010 and if possible to put down Castaway Cay on there? thank you so much


----------



## pinkygirl

jordak said:


> The first part of your request
> 
> WOW that was fast! thank you SO much


----------



## jordak

JKSWonder said:


> I realized today I am a horrible Aunt and I hope you both can help me.  My niece is on this same cruise in a different cabin.  She and my daughter are as thick as thieves.  I don't think her mom will do any door decorations for her, since my sister-in-law is not as "into it" as all of us are.  But I know my niece would be hurt to see our door decorated and hers not.  So, could you do the following for me:
> 
> For Jordak:  A Hannah Montana license plate with the name Mikayla?
> 
> For Milliepie:  Some sort of Mickey Head or something else for Allison and Mikayla that says something like "Cruisin' Cousins".  Allison is a Selena Gomez nut and Mikayala is Hannah Montana all the way.
> 
> Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009
> 
> Thanks for everything!.....Jane


----------



## jordak

Peaceableone said:


> Jordak, would you mind doing a license plate for me?  The sunset with 2009 as the reflection.  Can you set the month to Dec?  Thanks in advance.


Here you go


----------



## disneymomoffour

Does anyone have a splash mountain graphic? I need one for a t-shirt for our upcoming trip-Thanks!


----------



## jordak

pinkygirl said:


> sorry I should of posted the picture on here...here is the one I was talking about
> Our cruise is in Oct. 2010 and if possible to put down Castaway Cay on there? thank you so much


I had to recreate it and it's no where near the first one. I don't really remember how i did the first one. So this is best i could do. Looks more like it was written with a stick this time.


----------



## milliepie

disneymomoffour said:


> Does anyone have a splash mountain graphic? I need one for a t-shirt for our upcoming trip-Thanks!





I found these two.  They are postcards, but I'm sure you could use them on a shirt.


----------



## milliepie

disneymum2201 said:


> Hi
> Could I please request the 5 deckchairs
> 
> Chris, Joanne, Michelle, Timothy, Kay
> 
> April 10-24 2010 on Disney Magic
> 
> Thank You very much. I love your designs




No problem!


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> I'm in need of some creative assistance.  I'm already thinking about Christmas gifts for my kids' teachers. Zachary's teacher (2nd grade) just  loves surfing.  All the stamps she uses in their agenda are beachy  or surf type stamps.  I thought of your surf boards and would love to incorporate them somehow with a her gift.  Any ideas-book mark?  Magnet?  I was thinking of a class sign-how would it look with multiple names on the surfboards?  There are 18 kids.  Any other suggestions?  She's young.
> 
> Thanks




I could put more than one name on each board.  The 9 surfboards would probably be best for that one.  Maybe a window cling?  Not sure how the classes are set up or if there are any windows though.  You could frame it with a mat, have all of the kids sign it and frame it.   I guess I'm not feeling too creative right now.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Millie
> Ok, so I lied  - but things just keep popping up that are awesome.
> when you get a chance can I get one of these with Oct 25-29
> 
> again thanks!




Sure thing!


----------



## milliepie

mstinson14 said:


> Could I please get this too with Megan, Sharon, Carl, Joyce, July 18, 2010 and the Stinson Family?  TIA


----------



## milliepie

Squirrley said:


> Milliepie
> In your org. Disboards.com files page 1 Message #7, there was a Minnie & Mickey holding a gold enevelop with Maliyah on it & Walt Disney World 2009.
> 
> Can you make me one with  name blank & Disney Cruise June 2010 on it.
> Also do you have any suggestions for a 40yr anniversay sign or magnet.
> 
> I have looked at all the ones you have on your different links & so far none have jumped out at me.
> 
> All of you are angels to give up all your time to make all these wonderful designs for us & if you ever need anything from Texas let me know.











Maybe this for your Anniversary?


----------



## milliepie

doberlady said:


> Ohhhhhh  Can I pretty please have the Mickey & Minnie with the porthole.  We leave in 3 weeks and it's our 15th wedding anniversary
> 
> Marty & Debbie
> 
> Can you add in the 1st part of the ribbon 15th and then on the other side of the ribbon Anniversary
> 
> I love it!!  Thank you!



Happy Anniversary!


----------



## milliepie

wink13 said:


> Could you do this pic with Scott, Reid, Brett & Jeri (female)?  Disney Wonder Feb 11, 2010.
> 
> Thanks




Sure, here ya go!


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Someone does the Cute "it's five oclock somewhere" with mickey on the beach...Can I get that to also say  can be small in the boards somewhere??
> 
> "This is how I Roll" - Bob
> 
> Thanks



This one right?


----------



## milliepie

Can I please have this one with The Hazel Family on it we're sailing Oct.25 2009 on the Wonder. names are 

 Winston (DH)
 Meredith (DW)
 Jayna (DD)
 Jehrell (DS)
 E.J  (DS)

 Thank You very much and I really would appreciate it[/QUOTE]


----------



## milliepie

TraciM said:


> OK this is the deal. I do not have a creative bone in my body. I literally cant cut and past or color in the lines. We are going on our second cruise in January and my kids really want to decorate the doors. They want a character for each of us with our names and other cute pictures and stuff. I think I have figured out basic printing a pic on magnetic paper and laminating. As for adding the names to a character or personalizing a pic I have no idea. Any help would be great?



If you want to personalize blanks yourself, you can do that in Microsoft word if you have it.  Dolly put up a great tutorial on the creative boards on how to personalize on your own.  Here's the link..  This is good for anyone who wants to attempt personalizing their own stuff but doesn't know where to start.  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2286193


If you are unable to do that all you need to do is post which graphics you would like and the names you would like on them.  Someone will be more than happy to help you out.


----------



## milliepie

sokay168 said:


> Can I please get the mouse ears with Ariel background with the name Kendall?
> 
> Thanks



Yes you can!


----------



## milliepie

Just playing around with some stuff.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak, I like this so much, we're thinking of using it for our T-shirts. Instead of the Anniversary can you put something like" This Way To The Wonder" & June on the license plate.
Click to expand...


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak, I like this so much, we're thinking of using it for our T-shirts. Instead of the Anniversary can you put something like" This Way To The Wonder" & June on the license plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want the same kind of font or maybe something bolder like the disney font so it's easier read on a t-shirt?
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you want the same kind of font or maybe something bolder like the disney font so it's easier read on a t-shirt?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave that up to you. If you think it will make it easier to read Bolder is fine. Is there anyway to make it more oval or something instead of just a big square on a t-shirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Peaceableone said:


> Hi Milliepie.. I was going to try and do one myself, but I dont have all the cool fonts and things you have (expereince!!).  Could you make me a 4 person Christmas Surfboard (names: Conrad, Francine, Justin and Logan (Dad, Mom, Son, Son)).  I'd also like a licence plate saying Cruise #2 (I love that 2009).  Thanks so much!!




I hope this one is ok, I had to make a new one.


----------



## milliepie

cgbsilver@hotmail.co said:


> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> Here is a picture of our door, which look awsome thanks to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really appreciated .



Thank you so much for sharing!  I love getting pics of completed projects! 
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll leave that up to you. If you think it will make it easier to read Bolder is fine. Is there anyway to make it more oval or something instead of just a big square on a t-shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple and i smoothed out the edges the best i could without losing the sign and ship. Also attached a couple of shirts to see how it might look.
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple and i smoothed out the edges the best i could without losing the sign and ship. Also attached a couple of shirts to see how it might look.
> 
> Again....................Great work. Probably use the bold one. Like you said it shows up better.
Click to expand...


----------



## milliepie

Hey Squirrley, I posted your other requests on the page before this one.  I hope you get them.


----------



## Squirrley

Squirrley said:


> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a couple and i smoothed out the edges the best i could without losing the sign and ship. Also attached a couple of shirts to see how it might look.
> 
> Again....................Great work. Probably use the bold one. Like you said it shows up better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak
> Do you think "Follow Me to the Wonder " , would look better?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

milliepie said:


> Hey Squirrley, I posted your other requests on the page before this one.  I hope you get them.



Thank you, I got them & will be printing off Both.
Again all of you are great for taking your time do to so much for all of us. I will post a picture of both our doors when we get back. ( maybe the wall between them if the magnets will stick


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Squirrley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jordak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordak
> Do you think "Follow Me to the Wonder " , would look better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made you one up. I like both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Squirrley

Jordak

Got it, I also like both. I'll let my grand daughter pick which one we use.


----------



## doberlady

Thanks so much for all the designs!  My family and I really appreciate your time and talent


----------



## starwood

I have to ask - if you don't mind - where does everyone here get their clipart?  All the sites I've found have the generic ones everyone has.  I'm trying to find some pics of the fab five in winter attire (not Christmas) for the Alaska cruises.


----------



## disneynewbee

disneynewbee said:


> Millie I was wondering if you could do the deck chairs and surf boards for me. I had the chairs made about 5 months ago but now you guys have added so many more fun characters and since we have so many girls now they can all have girl chairs.
> 
> I would love if you could do the deck chairs with CC in the background with Disney Wonder 11/1/09- 11/5/09
> Daddy (goofy), Mommy (sally), Mom-mom (daisy), Ashley (tink), Julianna (cinderella), Marinah (lilo), and Delaney (minnie)
> 
> and the surfboards with whatever saying you normally put on them same dates
> Kevin (goofy), Kim (daisy), Linda (minnie), Ashley (tink), Julianna (mermaid), Marinah (belle), and Delaney (lilo)
> 
> Thanks



Sorry for bumping this but it has gotten so far back I don't know if it got missed or if it can't be done. Thanks.


----------



## Peaceableone

Jordak, Milliepie! 
Your artwork is fabulous! Thanks so much.  Milliepie, I love the boards and how you themed it.  How do you change the boards around?

Also, if anyone is intersted, here is a link, I hope it works to four signs I made for our last cruise.  We changed our door daily based on the days event.  It is so worth decorating your door.  If I remember right, I dont recall any other door on our floor decorated.  Our room was ALWAYS easy to find.

[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559696124GCOYPw]
	
[/URL]   <-- Click this, it is a link


----------



## milliepie

starwood said:


> I have to ask - if you don't mind - where does everyone here get their clipart?  All the sites I've found have the generic ones everyone has.  I'm trying to find some pics of the fab five in winter attire (not Christmas) for the Alaska cruises.




I get my clip art from all over the net.  some sites i use are the Disney websites.  They have lots of wallpaper.  Fanpop.com has tons of images.  Also   I have some Disney software with clip art on it.  I have what you need.  I'll send you an email if you want to pm me your email address.


----------



## milliepie

disneynewbee said:


> Sorry for bumping this but it has gotten so far back I don't know if it got missed or if it can't be done. Thanks.



Hi there.  I have you down on my list.  Sorry for the wait.  This one I have to sit and concentrate on. LOL.  I'll get you don't worry!


----------



## MinFan55

Jordak,  

would you mind doing the pirate minnie license plate with Oct for me?  I would really appreciate it.

Thanks again for your other designs you did for me?

Terri


----------



## milliepie

Peaceableone said:


> Jordak, Milliepie!
> Your artwork is fabulous! Thanks so much.  Milliepie, I love the boards and how you themed it.  How do you change the boards around?
> 
> Also, if anyone is intersted, here is a link, I hope it works to four signs I made for our last cruise.  We changed our door daily based on the days event.  It is so worth decorating your door.  If I remember right, I dont recall any other door on our floor decorated.  Our room was ALWAYS easy to find.



That's a cute picture!  Thank you for sharing.  

When I created the boards and deck chairs I made most of them individual, so when someone requests a certain order I can just plop it down in the order I need it in.  If someone requests a new character I can just create that one individually and have another added to my set.  Some of them I had to clone to put it in the order requested.  That's why some things take longer than others to do.  When something is requested that I haven't done yet, I need to create it, if it's something already made all I have to do is put the names on it.     Sorry, I know you didn't ask for ALL of that info. LOL.


----------



## disneynewbee

milliepie said:


> Hi there.  I have you down on my list.  Sorry for the wait.  This one I have to sit and concentrate on. LOL.  I'll get you don't worry!


Thanks so much. The time you all invest here to help us is amazing.


----------



## aksunshine

Hey everyone! I am looking for Tiki Mickey. Anyone have anything like that?


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Jordak,
> 
> would you mind doing the pirate minnie license plate with Oct for me?  I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks again for your other designs you did for me?
> 
> Terri



Wow, your trip is almost here. Have a good time and here you go


----------



## Fivepin

Millie-

Thank you so much for all the ones you have done for me.  They all look fabulous.  So, don't shoot me, but I was wondering if you could do the name fill with the cruise characters with just Chris.  Christopher does look a bit long, and I'm thinking Chris would look better.

For this one-can you just take off the word Thanksgiving but leave the year.  I love the fall colors and I have an idea for an additional FE item.  If it works, I'll post a pic.
http://www.4shared.com/file/129122857/e2b68eed/Thanksgiving09.html

 I'm hoping this will be the last request for our November cruise, unless you come up with another fabulous new disign before this cruise.

Thanks Millie.


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> I found these two.  They are postcards, but I'm sure you could use them on a shirt.



Thank you!


----------



## Flora Fan

Jordak,

I love your work.  I could only hope to be as creative as the folks on this thread.  You guys have really great ideas.

I hope you don't mind, I made a few changes to your work for the cruise I am taking in July.  If it's OK with you, I'd like to share this with my fellow cruisers on the Baltic Ballyhoo Thread.  (I'd love to make a tee-shirt out of this one.)


----------



## eeyoremommy

Thank you Milliepie for the fixed Phineas and Ferb Mickey head with Grayson on it.  We just got back from Disney today, so I am just now getting the chance to express my gratitude.  You're the best!


----------



## Peaceableone

Peaceableone said:


> [URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559696124GCOYPw]
> 
> [/URL]   <-- Click this, it is a link



Milliepie:  The picture is actually a link.  
Also, do you know where I can find the font for writing in the sand?  Thx


----------



## aksunshine

milliepie said:


> Not sure if it's the one you wanted.  If not let me know and I can change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]



I LOVE the Mickey and Minnie with joe and sue. Could I get that with Matt and Alicia? It would look so nice at the close of the letter I am getting ready to send friends and family to let them know we are renewing our vows on DCL!Thanks so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

For MomtoMari:
If the dates are incorrect, just let me know and I'll fix them.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## momtomari

jordak said:


>



thank you so much jordak my daughter and i love them


----------



## momtomari

tjbaggott said:


> For MomtoMari:
> If the dates are incorrect, just let me know and I'll fix them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



thank you very much just showed mari and she loves them glad she didnt pay attention to the dates.  i have really only told her about 1 of the cruises we have went on before.  she knows about the transatlantic next year as our whole family is going, grandma, great-grandma, aunt, and aunts friend.    i will be requesting some more magnets soon for that one


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> Thank you so much for all the ones you have done for me.  They all look fabulous.  So, don't shoot me, but I was wondering if you could do the name fill with the cruise characters with just Chris.  Christopher does look a bit long, and I'm thinking Chris would look better.
> 
> For this one-can you just take off the word Thanksgiving but leave the year.  I love the fall colors and I have an idea for an additional FE item.  If it works, I'll post a pic.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/129122857/e2b68eed/Thanksgiving09.html
> 
> I'm hoping this will be the last request for our November cruise, unless you come up with another fabulous new disign before this cruise.
> 
> Thanks Millie.



No problem.


----------



## momtomari

jordak
can i please get a license plate with cruise #4 2009 december
and cruise #5 2010 april

also for april 2010 can i get the green monster guy from monsters inc with matt 
pirate mickey - matt
pirate minnie- mary, maude, molly


----------



## jordak

momtomari said:


> jordak
> can i please get a license plate with cruise #4 2009 december
> and cruise #5 2010 april
> 
> also for april 2010 can i get the green monster guy from monsters inc with matt
> pirate mickey - matt
> pirate minnie- mary, maude, molly



Sure, no problem. Cruise #4 and Cruise #5, is that the sunset plate?


----------



## jordak

Another version of the Castaway Cay plate that was requested. I haven't a clue how i did the first one and didn't expect it to be used. Now i am obsessed on how i did it.


----------



## laniesmom33

Jordak -

Hello!  This is my first time requesting something - we didn't have any magnets for our first cruise and I just love these!  We are leaving at the end of Oct for #2 and would love to have a couple of these for my daughters -

Could I get for Oct 2009 the Pirate Minnie with Laney and do you have something with Selena Gomez and Demi Lovato that I could also have Rylee?  If you don't have them together, just one would be fine - thank you!

Barb


----------



## momtomari

jordak said:


> Sure, no problem. Cruise #4 and Cruise #5, is that the sunset plate?




yes the sunset plate please


----------



## lbuher

Milliepie... I am new to DCL - going on our first cruise in January. I have spent literally HOURS on this thread and on the DISigns board looking for the graphics I have in mind, with no luck. I'm thinking SURELY they exist, but I sure haven't been able to locate anything. Am wondering if you might possibly be able to fulfill one or more of these requests? 

1) block letters with the Disney Princesses as the background, name "Rayna"
2) a Mickey head with some sort of Star Wars theme with "Brady" 
3) a Mickey head with several of the princesses with "Rayna"
4) a graphic with a cruise ship, the "standard" Disney characters of Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Pluto, Goofy, etc... and the saying "Cruisin' with our WONDERful Kids"
5) same as #4, but with the saying "Cruisin' with our WONDERful Grandkids"

If you could possibly help with any of these, I would be MOST grateful. And if you can't but know who could, and you could point me in their direction, I would be most grateful for that, too! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## jordak

momtomari said:


> yes the sunset plate please


Here you go


----------



## jordak

laniesmom33 said:


> Jordak -
> 
> Hello!  This is my first time requesting something - we didn't have any magnets for our first cruise and I just love these!  We are leaving at the end of Oct for #2 and would love to have a couple of these for my daughters -
> 
> Could I get for Oct 2009 the Pirate Minnie with Laney and do you have something with Selena Gomez and Demi Lovato that I could also have Rylee?  If you don't have them together, just one would be fine - thank you!
> 
> Barb


 No problem. I don't have one with both Selena and Demi, but will come up with something


----------



## disneynewbee

jordak said:


> Another version of the Castaway Cay plate that was requested. I haven't a clue how i did the first one and didn't expect it to be used. Now i am obsessed on how i did it.



Could I please get this with Nov 2009?


----------



## jordak

laniesmom33 said:


> Jordak -
> 
> Hello!  This is my first time requesting something - we didn't have any magnets for our first cruise and I just love these!  We are leaving at the end of Oct for #2 and would love to have a couple of these for my daughters -
> 
> Could I get for Oct 2009 the Pirate Minnie with Laney and do you have something with Selena Gomez and Demi Lovato that I could also have Rylee?  If you don't have them together, just one would be fine - thank you!
> 
> Barb



Here you go


----------



## jordak

disneynewbee said:


> Could I please get this with Nov 2009?


Sure


----------



## disneymomoffour

aksunshine said:


> I LOVE the Mickey and Minnie with joe and sue. Could I get that with Matt and Alicia? It would look so nice at the close of the letter I am getting ready to send friends and family to let them know we are renewing our vows on DCL!Thanks so much!



Can I also have this with Don and Heidi? I love it!!!
Thanks!


----------



## dietcokefan

Jordak, can you do a few license plates for us too? All Nov cruises

Minnie Pink~Allison
Grumpy~ Mike
Mulan~ Hannah
Belle ~Olivia
Men in Black~ Lauren
Minnie Pirate~ Grandma
Piglet~ Mindy

Thanks!


----------



## Zitofamily

This is so awesome!!  May I please request one of these with the names Calvin, Carlotta, Caitlyn and Cameron and the date November 14, 2009?  Also, is it possible to add the words Double Dip on there somewhere?

How do I go about printing this off?  How big is it?  The size of a full sheet of paper?  Sorry if these questions sound dumb, but I love all these great designs but don't totally understand how to use them.  Thank you! 

One more question, could this design be used on a t-shirt too?  

Thank you so very much.  





milliepie said:


> No problem!


----------



## laniesmom33

jordak said:


> Here you go



These look wonderful!!!  Thanks so much!!  The girls are going to LOVE them - thanks for doing this and making our trip that much more special!


----------



## dietcokefan

dietcokefan said:


> Jordak, can you do a few license plates for us too?
> 
> Minnie Pink~Allison
> Grumpy~ Mike
> Mulan~ Hannah
> Belle ~Olivia
> Men in Black~ Lauren
> Minnie Pirate~ Grandma
> Piglet~ Mindy
> 
> Thanks!



Oh, they are all NOV cruise


----------



## disneynewbee

Thanks Jordak!


----------



## MinFan55

jordak said:


> Wow, your trip is almost here. Have a good time and here you go



Thank you so much.  I should have been more specific.  Could you send me this without the name, just with Oct in the corner.

Thanks again for everything...I love all your designs.

Terri


----------



## jordak

dietcokefan said:


> Jordak, can you do a few license plates for us too? All Nov cruises
> 
> Minnie Pink~Allison
> Grumpy~ Mike
> Mulan~ Hannah
> Belle ~Olivia
> Men in Black~ Lauren
> Minnie Pirate~ Grandma
> Piglet~ Mindy
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go. Have a nice trip!


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Thank you so much.  I should have been more specific.  Could you send me this without the name, just with Oct in the corner.
> 
> Thanks again for everything...I love all your designs.
> 
> Terri


My bad, i just assumed.


----------



## minniemouse71

Jordak,
Love your plates. I was wondering if you could do one of the Twiglight plates with the name Sara? No hurry, it is not for a trip, my granddaughter just loves the books and the movie so I know she would love to have this for her locker. 
Thanks in advance, and thank you for taking the time to do these for everyone.
Vickie


----------



## jordak

minniemouse71 said:


> Jordak,
> Love your plates. I was wondering if you could do one of the Twiglight plates with the name Sara? No hurry, it is not for a trip, my granddaughter just loves the books and the movie so I know she would love to have this for her locker.
> Thanks in advance, and thank you for taking the time to do these for everyone.
> Vickie


A couple of them for you. Since you said it wasn't for a trip, i removed Disney references if that is ok?


----------



## MMitchell29

Hello If anyone can please do the deck chairs fo me I would greatly appreciate it We will be on The Wonder Oct 25


 The Hazel family

 DH Winston
 DW Meredith
 DD Jayna
 DS Jehrell
 DS E.J


   Anything Halloween I would love


----------



## milliepie

MMitchell29 said:


> Hello If anyone can please do the deck chairs fo me I would greatly appreciate it We will be on The Wonder Oct 25
> 
> 
> The Hazel family
> 
> DH Winston
> DW Meredith
> DD Jayna
> DS Jehrell
> DS E.J
> 
> 
> Anything Halloween I would love




I did the deck chairs and posted them already.  I made this Halloween one today if you are interested.  Click to make it bigger.


----------



## minniemouse71

jordak said:


> A couple of them for you. Since you said it wasn't for a trip, i removed Disney references if that is ok?



These are perfect! Thank you so much. I know that she will love them, and they are something that no one else in her school will have!!  
Vickie


----------



## digitaldallas

jordak said:


> The font is called "license plate".



Interesting. Thanks much.


----------



## jordak

If somebody has an idea of something to write on here let me know. I have zero ideas.


----------



## disneymum2201

milliepie said:


> No problem!



Thank You so much I really appreaciate your time and effort. I love it.


----------



## Zach's Mom

Milliepie,

When you have a chance can you personalize this one for my grandma, javascriptpenNewWindow('http://www.4shared.com/file/126301947/299af8f7/MinnieLifepreserver.html').  Her name is Arlena and we are sailing on the Wonder, October 18-22, 2009.  

Thanks,


----------



## pinkygirl

jordak said:


> Another version of the Castaway Cay plate that was requested. I haven't a clue how i did the first one and didn't expect it to be used. Now i am obsessed on how i did it.



Thank you SO much! it looks great


----------



## pinkygirl

jordak said:


> I had to recreate it and it's no where near the first one. I don't really remember how i did the first one. So this is best i could do. Looks more like it was written with a stick this time.



it looks awesome!! thank you so much!


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> If somebody has an idea of something to write on here let me know. I have zero ideas.



Here are some possibilities:

"It's 5 O'Clock Somwhere"
"If you dream it, You can do it"
"This IS The life!"
"I'm Staying Right Here"
"Can we make this a Daily Thing?"


----------



## Stacey6274

tjbaggott said:


> Here are some possibilities:
> 
> "It's 5 O'Clock Somwhere"
> "If you dream it, You can do it"
> "This IS The life!"
> "I'm Staying Right Here"




I think a good one would be

This is How I Roll or That's how I Roll


----------



## Stacey6274

Hi Millie,
Thanks for doing the It's 5 o'clock somewhere for me...LOVE IT!!!! And for the Disney Cruise one.......Now I am going to stop looking cause everytime I see one I fall in love with them!!!!!  Love the news ones you were trying with the Charecters on the ship!  If you get a chance not a big deal, but I just saw one on here while looking for my ones from the weekend and saw my favorite lady and the Tramp on the Beach with hears in the sand, if you could at some point do that with Bob and Stacey 11 years.  thanks again and I am going to try and stop looking at all your beautiful work!


----------



## MinFan55

jordak said:


> My bad, i just assumed.



Thanks so much.  As if I havent asked enough all ready but would you mind doing on of the Castaway Cay ones in the sand with Oct in the corner and 2009 in the sand?  If not it's ok.  I know I've been asking for a lot.

Terri


----------



## MMitchell29

milliepie said:


> I did the deck chairs and posted them already.  I made this Halloween one today if you are interested.  Click to make it bigger.




 milliepie I've looked all over but can't seem to find it. Help please


----------



## HeatherD

jordak said:


> If somebody has an idea of something to write on here let me know. I have zero ideas.


In honor of my father's favorite ending to every holiday speech he makes:
*It doesn't get any better than this!*
(I put this on a nighttime shot of the Magic on the water)

*To jordak, milliepie and TJ*:
If I didn't do so properly before, I wanted to say THANKS! for your work. We set sail on Saturday and I've had so much fun working on these magnets. Thank you for your part in making this a MAGICal cruise!


----------



## tjbaggott

HeatherD said:


> In honor of my father's favorite ending to every holiday speech he makes:
> *It doesn't get any better than this!*
> (I put this on a nighttime shot of the Magic on the water)
> 
> *To jordak, milliepie and TJ*:
> If I didn't do so properly before, I wanted to say THANKS! for your work. We set sail on Saturday and I've had so much fun working on these magnets. Thank you for your part in making this a MAGICal cruise!



I love this quote the best!  I was thinking along those lines with "This is the Life", but the way you put it above, is MUCH better!  Jorkak, I'm going to steal your picture and put this quote on it for myself if you don't mind?

Heather, thanks for your kind words! Have a Super, Magical Cruise!


----------



## milliepie

MMitchell29 said:


> milliepie I've looked all over but can't seem to find it. Help please



No problem, here it is again.


----------



## aksunshine

jordak said:


> If somebody has an idea of something to write on here let me know. I have zero ideas.



Is there one like this with Minnie too?


----------



## MMitchell29

milliepie Thank you so much............your name should be changed to sweetpie with lots of sugar


----------



## milliepie

floridacruiser14 said:


> Miliepie
> Your work is great.  Can I please request the names in the cruise characters for the following names.  I know there are other things that I would really like but I'm having a hard time deciding.  We leave on the Wonder on Oct 29 Thank you so much.
> Dan
> Deanna
> Cheryl
> Lauren
> Akeya
> Olivia



Here are your names.


----------



## milliepie

Fivepin said:


> Millie-
> 
> Thank you so much for all the ones you have done for me.  They all look fabulous.  So, don't shoot me, but I was wondering if you could do the name fill with the cruise characters with just Chris.  Christopher does look a bit long, and I'm thinking Chris would look better.
> 
> For this one-can you just take off the word Thanksgiving but leave the year.  I love the fall colors and I have an idea for an additional FE item.  If it works, I'll post a pic.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/129122857/e2b68eed/Thanksgiving09.html
> 
> I'm hoping this will be the last request for our November cruise, unless you come up with another fabulous new disign before this cruise.
> 
> Thanks Millie.



Yes, Chris does look better.  The longer the name the smaller the design gets.  Here it is.


----------



## milliepie

tefrench said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> First, what great work you do!   I have a request for Mickey block letters for my children.  Riley (using princesses or similar) and Alec (Mickey Star wars or Pirates)  Thanks in advance for the time and effort you put forth for us.


----------



## dietcokefan

jordak said:


> Here you go. Have a nice trip!




You are awesome!  Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## jordak

aksunshine said:


> Is there one like this with Minnie too?


Good idea. I will do that.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Here are some possibilities:
> 
> "It's 5 O'Clock Somwhere"
> "If you dream it, You can do it"
> "This IS The life!"
> "I'm Staying Right Here"
> "Can we make this a Daily Thing?"



Going to use a couple of these. Thanks


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> I think a good one would be
> 
> This is How I Roll or That's how I Roll


Wasn't sure about where to put the text and thought "This is How I Roll" sounded motivational so it inspired me.


----------



## jordak

MinFan55 said:


> Thanks so much.  As if I havent asked enough all ready but would you mind doing on of the Castaway Cay ones in the sand with Oct in the corner and 2009 in the sand?  If not it's ok.  I know I've been asking for a lot.
> 
> Terri



Not a problem


----------



## jordak

couple more. The mickey bar can be removed. Just playing around with it.


----------



## staffieri

I will post a photo soon. Just returned and a big thank you to MILLIEPIE and everyone on this board. My door was wonderful and it was an amazing trip. The weather was beautiful and there was magic everyone. I must have cried four time with joy. THANKS AGAIN!!!!
Kimberly


----------



## tjbaggott

I found a Mickey and Minnie Beach scene done up by another disser.  It's below.  I also played around with Jordaks picture and came up with two new ones from it.  Have fun with them.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]

OOPS!  I see Jordak already beat me to one of them! LOL


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I found a Mickey and Minnie Beach scene done up by another disser.  It's below.  I also played around with Jordaks picture and came up with two new ones from it.  Have fun with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> OOPS!  I see Jordak already beat me to one of them! LOL


good idea! I like the two of them together.


----------



## HeatherD

tjbaggott said:


>


I wonder how it would look if the clouds had a Mickey shape to them/it? Looking at it, I see the teeniest hint of it now and that got me wondering....


----------



## tjbaggott

Here's two tries at putting in a Mickey Cloud.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Sorcerer Mom

jordak said:


> Sure



This is great!  Would you mind making one for January and 2010 on it? This will be our first trip to CC...sooooo excited!  

If not, no worries...


----------



## jordak

Sorcerer Mom said:


> This is great!  Would you mind making one for January and 2010 on it? This will be our first trip to CC...sooooo excited!
> 
> If not, no worries...


Sure, happy to do it. My first time in two months too. I know your excitement.


----------



## jordak

I know i am flooding the board with this. sorry


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> I know i am flooding the board with this. sorry



Sooooo Cute. Love the Mickey Bar & the Iphone. 
Can you add Mickey Bars to the one where it's Minnie & Mickey


----------



## milliepie

disneynewbee said:


> Millie I was wondering if you could do the deck chairs and surf boards for me. I had the chairs made about 5 months ago but now you guys have added so many more fun characters and since we have so many girls now they can all have girl chairs.
> 
> I would love if you could do the deck chairs with CC in the background with Disney Wonder 11/1/09- 11/5/09
> Daddy (goofy), Mommy (sally), Mom-mom (daisy), Ashley (tink), Julianna (cinderella), Marinah (lilo), and Delaney (minnie)
> 
> and the surfboards with whatever saying you normally put on them same dates
> Kevin (goofy), Kim (daisy), Linda (minnie), Ashley (tink), Julianna (mermaid), Marinah (belle), and Delaney (lilo)
> 
> Thanks




Sorry it took so long!  Hope I spelled everything right.  Let me know if you need any changes.


----------



## disneynewbee

milliepie said:


> Sorry it took so long!  Hope I spelled everything right.  Let me know if you need any changes.



Ow I love them thank you!!!! The only thing spelled wrong is Delaney on the chairs, the surf boards are good. You did a wonderful job. My girls are loving it.


----------



## floridacruiser14

Thanks for the names. They look great.


----------



## tefrench

milliepie said:


>



Thanks Milliepie,

They are perfect!


----------



## Grandma4ever

tjbaggott said:


> Here's two tries at putting in a Mickey Cloud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I really like the Mickey cloud that is to the side better.  They are just too cute.


----------



## Pinky3

Hi - Milliepie  -  I am back with another request.   We have friends we met on our last cruise that are returning.  I want to surprise them with a magnet.

Could you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay and Flying Dutchman in the background?

Magic
October 3
Katie (13 yrs old)
Kelley (mom)
Jeffrey (mom's friend)


Thanks for everything.


----------



## milliepie

disneynewbee said:


> Ow I love them thank you!!!! The only thing spelled wrong is Delaney on the chairs, the surf boards are good. You did a wonderful job. My girls are loving it.



I knew I spelled something wrong, I just couldn't figure out which one it was.


----------



## disneynewbee

Thanks a million


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Sooooo Cute. Love the Mickey Bar & the Iphone.
> Can you add Mickey Bars to the one where it's Minnie & Mickey



Yeah i can do it.


----------



## jordak




----------



## tjbaggott

Here's my perfect one for me and my DH.  I would be happy to personalize this for you and your DH (names, dates, favourite drinks) if you would like one.






[/IMG]


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> Here's my perfect one for me and my DH.  I would be happy to personalize this for you and your DH (names, dates, favourite drinks) if you would like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I would love this one with Kim and Kevin You know our dates LOL Wonder 11/1 to 11/5/09. I will take some kind of frozen pink drink with whip cream on top and for dh hhhhm he likes girly drinks mud slide is his favorite or a michelob ultra.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Here's my perfect one for me and my DH.  I would be happy to personalize this for you and your DH (names, dates, favourite drinks) if you would like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Very cool!


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> Here's my perfect one for me and my DH.  I would be happy to personalize this for you and your DH (names, dates, favourite drinks) if you would like one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Here is the mickey hand i used with beer if your interested. Also uploaded the mickey bar i made if you want another prop.


----------



## tampabrat22

Hope you all don't mind, I played with your graphic and added some konk koolers. Here's the blank...


----------



## queenie82

I'm loving this latest batch of designs.
The eating of the mickey bar icecreams reminds me of the M&Ms where they said how they couldn't eat their own kind (red couldn't eat plain, yellow couldn't eat peanut  )

I have a post on the Creative disigns about making a postcard and this would be perfect for the cruise one.
I'd love to do one with the drinks in tampabrat22, and the mickeybar icecreams, and  with the writing in the sand...
'Castaway Cay
December 09'

I'm not sure who to ask though...


----------



## jordak

queenie82 said:


> I'm loving this latest batch of designs.
> The eating of the mickey bar icecreams reminds me of the M&Ms where they said how they couldn't eat their own kind (red couldn't eat plain, yellow couldn't eat peanut  )
> 
> I have a post on the Creative disigns about making a postcard and this would be perfect for the cruise one.
> I'd love to do one with the drinks in tampabrat22, and the mickeybar icecreams, and  with the writing in the sand...
> 'Castaway Cay
> December 09'
> 
> I'm not sure who to ask though...


Good question. Three of us have done something to it. I was making a new one when i saw your request. Sorry it doesn't have drinks and i didn't take alot of time with writing in the sand but maybe it will work for you.


----------



## queenie82

Hey Jordak
Nope that is great  I really love the different perspective and the water further away!
The cleaner look I think will work better (and I love the iphone  - especially next to minnie - my work mates will love that)


----------



## doberlady

Has anyone ever made anything with a volleyball?


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Good question. Three of us have done something to it. I was making a new one when i saw your request. Sorry it doesn't have drinks and i didn't take alot of time with writing in the sand but maybe it will work for you.




Hi Jordak - love all the new ones - is there anyway to get this and for it to save October 2009 and is there anyway to maybe put a baby minnie playing in the sand up by the water?????  Just a thought..thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Wasn't sure about where to put the text and thought "This is How I Roll" sounded motivational so it inspired me.




Jordak - love this, but can you spell it Roll....thanks


----------



## tjbaggott

For Disneynewbee: I can remove the Ipod if you'd like me too.






[/IMG]
OR THIS ONE





[/IMG]


----------



## flrickd

[/QUOTE]

Could I get this without the writing?


----------



## disneynewbee

tjbaggott said:


> For Disneynewbee: I can remove the Ipod if you'd like me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> OR THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



I love it! Dh and his girly drink . Those mud slides always look so yummy but I don't like the taste of alcohol in my chocolate.


----------



## milliepie

doberlady said:


> Has anyone ever made anything with a volleyball?



I have volleyball mickey heads.


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


>



Ok So I have lost my mind I know!! i really love this one and would like it to say

A few Magical days with you!
Traci & Tim

If you could add a younger(smaller mickey) to this disign I could use it for our family. But I dont want to be pushy or start something. Let me know what u think.....


----------



## erionm

jordak,

Previously I requested a Minnie Pink plate for Shelia. I was given the wrong spelling of the name.  It should have been Sheila.  Could I please get one with the correct spelling without any icons in the corners.

Thanks again,


----------



## Schachteles

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak - love all the new ones - is there anyway to get this and for it to save October 2009 and is there anyway to maybe put a baby minnie playing in the sand up by the water?????  Just a thought..thanks



Would you do this one and say 

PARADISE FOUND
October 2009



THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak - love this, but can you spell it Roll....thanks


  haha yeah, i just copied and pasted that. I will fix. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jordak - love this, but can you spell it Roll....thanks


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


>



  I thought that was funny!  Is there anyway to put a martinia or something on the table???  Cause he only Rolls with his drink next to him


----------



## milliepie

Hey guys! Check it out, I figured I'd do this for those who want to make their own names with the cruise characters.  Still in progress, some letters are not done yet.  If you need a letter let me know and I can make you one.  Just let me know which letter and character.  


My 4shared/Disney Cruise/DCL Alphabet

Example:


----------



## tjbaggott

Stacey, how's this one?






[/IMG]


----------



## eeyoremommy

How about an M, J, and H?  It doesn't matter what/which character(s)?  Good idea to do this.


----------



## tjbaggott

milliepie said:


> Hey guys! Check it out, I figured I'd do this for those who want to make their own names with the cruise characters.  Still in progress, some letters are not done yet.  If you need a letter let me know and I can make you one.  Just let me know which letter and character.
> 
> 
> My 4shared/Disney Cruise/DCL Alphabet
> 
> Example:



I love this idea Millie!  Thanks for putting this together!
I had someone contact me about wanting names done with the Ship inside.  Can I pass those along to you?  I've done one, but the way I do it, it takes a few hours to do just one, so until I figure out how to do that better, I can't do them for others.  It's a lot of names (one big family).  Let me know.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak - love all the new ones - is there anyway to get this and for it to save October 2009 and is there anyway to maybe put a baby minnie playing in the sand up by the water?????  Just a thought..thanks


Really good idea. Here is one without a baby just in case i can't make one i am happy with. I will work on it though.


----------



## tampabrat22

milliepie said:


> Hey guys! Check it out, I figured I'd do this for those who want to make their own names with the cruise characters.  Still in progress, some letters are not done yet.  If you need a letter let me know and I can make you one.  Just let me know which letter and character.
> 
> 
> My 4shared/Disney Cruise/DCL Alphabet
> 
> Example:



How sweet of you, and such a good idea!! Many of letters you have already worked for us, but we could also use a J, T, H, & M. Any character is good!


----------



## jordak

flrickd said:


>



Could I get this without the writing?[/quote]


----------



## tjbaggott

jordak said:


> Really good idea. Here is one without a baby just in case i can't make one i am happy with. I will work on it though.



I did one with a baby Minnie for Stacey, a few posts up.  Hope you don't mind.


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> Ok So I have lost my mind I know!! i really love this one and would like it to say
> 
> A few Magical days with you!
> Traci & Tim
> 
> If you could add a younger(smaller mickey) to this disign I could use it for our family. But I dont want to be pushy or start something. Let me know what u think.....


I will come up with something. 
I have a good idea but i need a little bit of time to work on a mickey.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> I thought that was funny!  Is there anyway to put a martinia or something on the table???  Cause he only Rolls with his drink next to him


sure np


----------



## Zitofamily

Hi Milliepie:

I have spent way too many hours scrolling through the last 250 posts and admiring your amazing talent.

In post #3650 I requested a deck chair graphic with CC in the background.  Since I am new and have never requested before, perhaps I was mistaken in assuming I can just post a request on the board and you'll see it.  

Can you let me know how I can get in on all the awesome sharing you are doing.  I am amazed at how generously you give of your time and talent.  Thank you.


----------



## jordak

Schachteles said:


> Would you do this one and say
> 
> PARADISE FOUND
> October 2009
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!!!


your welcome


----------



## milliepie

Zitofamily said:


> Hi Milliepie:
> 
> I have spent way too many hours scrolling through the last 250 posts and admiring your amazing talent.
> 
> In post #3650 I requested a deck chair graphic with CC in the background.  Since I am new and have never requested before, perhaps I was mistaken in assuming I can just post a request on the board and you'll see it.
> 
> Can you let me know how I can get in on all the awesome sharing you are doing.  I am amazed at how generously you give of your time and talent.  Thank you.



I have you on my list, no worries!  I am working on post 3544 right now.


----------



## jordak

erionm said:


> jordak,
> 
> Previously I requested a Minnie Pink plate for Shelia. I was given the wrong spelling of the name.  It should have been Sheila.  Could I please get one with the correct spelling without any icons in the corners.
> 
> Thanks again,


Here you go


----------



## jordak

For Traci

How about this?


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> I thought that was funny!  Is there anyway to put a martinia or something on the table???  Cause he only Rolls with his drink next to him


Here you go


----------



## eeyoremommy

Jordak
Do you have a blank for post #3741?  I want to keep the kid Mickey.  I just didn't need the writing.  Thanks.


----------



## jordak

tjbaggott said:


> I did one with a baby Minnie for Stacey, a few posts up.  Hope you don't mind.


I see that. I am midway through doing one, so i am going to post it anyway since i have committed to it already. Somebody may want it.


----------



## jordak

eeyoremommy said:


> Jordak
> Do you have a blank for post #3741?  I want to keep the kid Mickey.  I just didn't need the writing.  Thanks.


sure do


----------



## milliepie

tjbaggott said:


> I love this idea Millie!  Thanks for putting this together!
> I had someone contact me about wanting names done with the Ship inside.  Can I pass those along to you?  I've done one, but the way I do it, it takes a few hours to do just one, so until I figure out how to do that better, I can't do them for others.  It's a lot of names (one big family).  Let me know.




Just the ship inside? No problem that's easier than the character fills.  YOu can fwd me the pm.  




tampabrat22 said:


> How sweet of you, and such a good idea!! Many of letters you have already worked for us, but we could also use a J, T, H, & M. Any character is good!



J, T, H and M complete!


----------



## Zitofamily

Hi Milliepie:

Thanks for letting me know I am on your list.  I'm embarrassed now because  I didn't mean to sound pushy!   I will wait patiently.

Thanks for all you do for so many people.  You rock


----------



## Fivepin

tjbaggott said:


> For Disneynewbee: I can remove the Ipod if you'd like me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Just when I thought I was done 

I would like to request this one with Judy and Ray.   You can leave the I-pod.  Can you make it purple?  My drink is a chocolate martini and for Ray either a margarita or Sam Adams Cherry Wheat.  We'll be on the Magic 11/14-11/21/09

How do you guys do the print in the sand?

Thanks again.


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Jordak - love all the new ones - is there anyway to get this and for it to save October 2009 and is there anyway to maybe put a baby minnie playing in the sand up by the water?????  Just a thought..thanks


Now you have a couple to choose from.


----------



## Stacey6274

jordak said:


> Now you have a couple to choose from.



you so rock...thanks so much for all the work you did for me!!!!  they are all beaultiful!


----------



## discruiser

Milliepie,

I love the sign with the deck chairs and Castaway Cay in the background.  Do you have one with 6 chairs?  If so, would you mind making one with Dan, Kim, Nicholas, Emily, Olivia, and Nathan.  We will be on the Disney Magic November 21-28 (for the life preserver).

Thanks much!
Kim


----------



## Stacey6274

Stacey6274 said:


> you so rock...thanks so much for all the work you did for me!!!!  they are all beaultiful!




Jorak - my 6 yr old just pointed out to me that that is a baby minnie and she is not a baby...I know I asked for a baby minnie, but is there anyway possible to do a kid minnie? If not she can live with it.  thanks


----------



## queenie82

Stacey6274 said:


> Jorak - my 6 yr old just pointed out to me that that is a baby minnie and she is not a baby...I know I asked for a baby minnie, but is there anyway possible to do a kid minnie? If not she can live with it.  thanks



Honestly...you should have known better


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jorak - my 6 yr old just pointed out to me that that is a baby minnie and she is not a baby...I know I asked for a baby minnie, but is there anyway possible to do a kid minnie? If not she can live with it.  thanks


Haha yeah no problem. I have one i think will work. I need to do some work on it and will have it ready soon as possible.


----------



## tampabrat22

milliepie said:


> J, T, H and M complete!



Thanks, these rock!


----------



## jordak

Stacey6274 said:


> Jorak - my 6 yr old just pointed out to me that that is a baby minnie and she is not a baby...I know I asked for a baby minnie, but is there anyway possible to do a kid minnie? If not she can live with it.  thanks


Maybe she will like this better


----------



## jordak




----------



## milliepie

momtomari said:


> i have been lurking over the board and looking at all of the wonderful designs that you guys make and now i have compiled some requests we will be sailing again dec 19-26   i dont want to request dates on them because i use them for multiple trips
> 
> millipie can i get
> 2 deck chairs with castaway background
> Disney Magic
> tinkerbell chair - mari
> purple daisy chair - amanda
> 
> 2 deck chairs with just the water background
> Disney Magic
> fairies chair - mari
> purple daisy chair - amanda
> 
> 2 surfboards with the ship picture & sun
> Lutz Family in the Sand
> tinkerbell board - mari
> purple board with flowers - amanda
> 
> mickey heads
> sleeping beauty - mari
> wizards of waverly place - mari
> tinkerbell - amanda
> pink hannah montana - mari
> 
> names in mickey block letters amanda & mari
> 
> Jordak can i get
> license plates
> ariel - mari
> tinkerbell pink - amanda
> pirate minnie - mari and amanda
> 
> tjbaggot can i get
> beach towels mari & amanda
> nothing beats a day at castaway cay with Lutz Family in the sand
> 
> and the pirate night one mari & amanda I seen on pg 215




Finally got a chance to do some this evening.


----------



## milliepie

JKSWonder said:


> I realized today I am a horrible Aunt and I hope you both can help me.  My niece is on this same cruise in a different cabin.  She and my daughter are as thick as thieves.  I don't think her mom will do any door decorations for her, since my sister-in-law is not as "into it" as all of us are.  But I know my niece would be hurt to see our door decorated and hers not.  So, could you do the following for me:
> 
> For Jordak:  A Hannah Montana license plate with the name Mikayla?
> 
> For Milliepie:  Some sort of Mickey Head or something else for Allison and Mikayla that says something like "Cruisin' Cousins".  Allison is a Selena Gomez nut and Mikayala is Hannah Montana all the way.
> 
> Our cruise date is October 18-22, 2009
> 
> Thanks for everything!.....Jane


----------



## milliepie

aksunshine said:


> I LOVE the Mickey and Minnie with joe and sue. Could I get that with Matt and Alicia? It would look so nice at the close of the letter I am getting ready to send friends and family to let them know we are renewing our vows on DCL!Thanks so much!


----------



## milliepie

lbuher said:


> Milliepie... I am new to DCL - going on our first cruise in January. I have spent literally HOURS on this thread and on the DISigns board looking for the graphics I have in mind, with no luck. I'm thinking SURELY they exist, but I sure haven't been able to locate anything. Am wondering if you might possibly be able to fulfill one or more of these requests?
> 
> 1) block letters with the Disney Princesses as the background, name "Rayna"
> 2) a Mickey head with some sort of Star Wars theme with "Brady"
> 3) a Mickey head with several of the princesses with "Rayna"
> 4) a graphic with a cruise ship, the "standard" Disney characters of Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Daisy, Pluto, Goofy, etc... and the saying "Cruisin' with our WONDERful Kids"
> 5) same as #4, but with the saying "Cruisin' with our WONDERful Grandkids"
> 
> If you could possibly help with any of these, I would be MOST grateful. And if you can't but know who could, and you could point me in their direction, I would be most grateful for that, too! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!




I just got your pm.  I already had it done by the time I got it so here they are.


----------



## milliepie

Zitofamily said:


> This is so awesome!!  May I please request one of these with the names Calvin, Carlotta, Caitlyn and Cameron and the date November 14, 2009?  Also, is it possible to add the words Double Dip on there somewhere?
> 
> How do I go about printing this off?  How big is it?  The size of a full sheet of paper?  Sorry if these questions sound dumb, but I love all these great designs but don't totally understand how to use them.  Thank you!
> 
> One more question, could this design be used on a t-shirt too?
> 
> Thank you so very much.



Just print fit to page landscape and it should all fit on one page.  You can make it into whatever you like.  Yes, a shirt too.


----------



## milliepie

Stacey6274 said:


> Hi Millie,
> Thanks for doing the It's 5 o'clock somewhere for me...LOVE IT!!!! And for the Disney Cruise one.......Now I am going to stop looking cause everytime I see one I fall in love with them!!!!!  Love the news ones you were trying with the Charecters on the ship!  If you get a chance not a big deal, but I just saw one on here while looking for my ones from the weekend and saw my favorite lady and the Tramp on the Beach with hears in the sand, if you could at some point do that with Bob and Stacey 11 years.  thanks again and I am going to try and stop looking at all your beautiful work!




Here ya go.


----------



## milliepie

Zach's Mom said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> When you have a chance can you personalize this one for my grandma, javascriptpenNewWindow('http://www.4shared.com/file/126301947/299af8f7/MinnieLifepreserver.html').  Her name is Arlena and we are sailing on the Wonder, October 18-22, 2009.
> 
> Thanks,



No problem!


----------



## lbuher

Wow, milliepie, you were a busy woman yesterday! I am sorry I didn't get the PM to you in time - was hoping to save you some time - but I LOVE what you did. THANK YOU for your time and trouble to get them done! They look fantastic!


----------



## shushh

jordak said:


>



It still amazes me how you, milliepie and tjbaggott just whip these things up! I'm glued to this thread just to see what you come up with next!


----------



## Fivepin

Now if you could incorporate 3 boys that would fit our family.


----------



## disneynewbee

Milliepie could I get the one that says Cruising with our wonderful grandkids changed to Cruising with my wonderful grandkids. Thanks.


----------



## Stacey6274

Millie and Jordak - thank you both soooo much for all your wonderful work, we love everything - you both are awesome and I can't wait to decorate our cabin door!


----------



## Zitofamily

Stacey6274 said:


> Millie and Jordak - thank you both soooo much for all your wonderful work, we love everything - you both are awesome and I can't wait to decorate our cabin door!



I totally agree with Stacey.  I check this board daily just to see what fun creations you are coming up with.  Thank you for sharing your talents so freely. 

I've only requested one thing so far but my wish list is growing


----------



## Zitofamily

Milliepie:

Thank you so much!!  I just scrolled back a page to find you had already done my deck chairs with CC background.  It's awesome - I love it!  How exciting to see one of these fabulous designs with our names on them. 

Thank you also for the printing instructions.  You are an angel


----------



## milliepie

Pinky3 said:


> Hi - Milliepie  -  I am back with another request.   We have friends we met on our last cruise that are returning.  I want to surprise them with a magnet.
> 
> Could you do the deck chairs with Castaway Cay and Flying Dutchman in the background?
> 
> Magic
> October 3
> Katie (13 yrs old)
> Kelley (mom)
> Jeffrey (mom's friend)
> 
> 
> Thanks for everything.


----------



## milliepie

discruiser said:


> Milliepie,
> 
> I love the sign with the deck chairs and Castaway Cay in the background.  Do you have one with 6 chairs?  If so, would you mind making one with Dan, Kim, Nicholas, Emily, Olivia, and Nathan.  We will be on the Disney Magic November 21-28 (for the life preserver).
> 
> Thanks much!
> Kim



No problem.


----------



## milliepie

disneynewbee said:


> Milliepie could I get the one that says Cruising with our wonderful grandkids changed to Cruising with my wonderful grandkids. Thanks.



Yes you can.


----------



## discruiser

milliepie said:


> No problem.



This is awesome!  Thank you so much!  I already printed it out.  I was wondering...if it isn't too much trouble, if you could do Nathan's name in black instead.  His is the only one that is a little hard to read from a distance.  If it's a problem to change it, don't worry about it.  I can use it as is.

Thanks again.  Your designs are great! 

Kim


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


>



Millie-
I love this!!! I did put in a request before, but can't seem to find it. (Hopefully didn't miss!) When you get a chance, I would love one with names Don and Heidi.

Thank you sooo much!!!!


----------



## Schachteles

jordak said:


> your welcome



PERFECT as always!!  THANK YOU!


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> For Traci
> 
> How about this?



OMG I love it! you are awesome!!!! Can you put Traci,Tim, & Nathan...

So sorry to change it up but I dont want my son to feel left out.

thank you!


----------



## milliepie

discruiser said:


> This is awesome!  Thank you so much!  I already printed it out.  I was wondering...if it isn't too much trouble, if you could do Nathan's name in black instead.  His is the only one that is a little hard to read from a distance.  If it's a problem to change it, don't worry about it.  I can use it as is.
> 
> Thanks again.  Your designs are great!
> 
> Kim



Not a problem.


----------



## discruiser

milliepie said:


> Not a problem.



Perfect!  Thank you so much!  The kids have no idea that we're cruising with Mickey for Thanksgiving.  They're going to be so excited! 

Kim


----------



## milliepie

disneymomoffour said:


> Millie-
> I love this!!! I did put in a request before, but can't seem to find it. (Hopefully didn't miss!) When you get a chance, I would love one with names Don and Heidi.
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!!!



I have you on my list.    I think you're next actually, I just have to get a chance to sit and do it.


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> I have you on my list.    I think you're next actually, I just have to get a chance to sit and do it.



Oh, thank you! Sorry-didn't mean to be impatient-just wanted to be sure it wasn't missed with the TONS of requests you get! Thanks so much for doing this for everyone!


----------



## JKSWonder

milliepie said:


>



Milliepie, you rock!    Thanks!


----------



## jordak

GoofyTraci said:


> OMG I love it! you are awesome!!!! Can you put Traci,Tim, & Nathan...
> 
> So sorry to change it up but I dont want my son to feel left out.
> 
> thank you!


not a problem


----------



## GoofyTraci

jordak said:


> not a problem



wow I love it! It's so awesome! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## jordak

Fivepin said:


> Now if you could incorporate 3 boys that would fit our family.


How about this?


----------



## Fivepin

jordak said:


> How about this?



Perfect...especially the soccer.  Thanks


----------



## jordak

just playing


----------



## shushh

jordak, is it possible to get one with 2 boys and 1 girl (i like the snorkelling one! and our youngest is a baby boy) and with the writing on the sand saying "Life is beautiful"?


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> jordak, is it possible to get one with 2 boys and 1 girl (i like the snorkelling one! and our youngest is a baby boy) and with the writing on the sand saying "Life is beautiful"?



Sure. I need to come up with a baby boy but not a problem.


----------



## shushh

the one that you've got in the middle is ok! He'll be 1 -2 years when both our cruises come around. I need to stop saying he's a baby...


----------



## rie'smom

Does anyone have a link to the old thread? I had it saved to a computer that crashed 2 years ago and I've been looking for it since then. By chance today, I saw a link to this thread!!!
Everyone does such beautiful work!!!!


----------



## jordak

shushh said:


> the one that you've got in the middle is ok! He'll be 1 -2 years when both our cruises come around. I need to stop saying he's a baby...


They will always be your babies.  Here is one with a baby. If you prefer the other one, let me know.


----------



## shushh

Thank you. It's perfect! I like all the little details like the shadows.


----------



## laniesmom33

Jordak - just printed off the other license plates you did and we love them!  I was peeking at your photobucket though and wanted to know if I could have a couple more done - thank you so much!!  No rush as we don't leave until the end of the month....

I saw a Packers license plate - could you do one for the Bears and have the date as Oct 09?

Also, I'd like one of the Halloween plates with McDugle on it - also Oct 09

One last request - do you have any plates that have any of the Disney characters golfing?  If so I'd like 2 of those and have one with Barb and one with Mike (both Oct 09)  

Thanks so much!!  These are really getting us all even more excited about our trip!!!

Barb


----------



## laniesmom33

jordak said:


> They will always be your babies.  Here is one with a baby. If you prefer the other one, let me know.




OK - now this is my last request - I need to get to bed and shut my brain down for the day!

I'd love to have one of these scenes with the Minnie and Mickey - 2 kid Minnie's (my two girls are 6 and 9) and in the sand I'd like the saying: Dream....Believe.....Achieve

Ipods and mickey mouse ice cream are all OK too!  Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

laniesmom33 said:


> OK - now this is my last request - I need to get to bed and shut my brain down for the day!
> 
> I'd love to have one of these scenes with the Minnie and Mickey - 2 kid Minnie's (my two girls are 6 and 9) and in the sand I'd like the saying: Dream....Believe.....Achieve
> 
> Ipods and mickey mouse ice cream are all OK too!  Thanks!!



Here is one to get started. I don't have any golf related plates or the bears so give me a bit of time and will have something for you.


----------



## jordak

laniesmom33 said:


> Jordak - just printed off the other license plates you did and we love them!  I was peeking at your photobucket though and wanted to know if I could have a couple more done - thank you so much!!  No rush as we don't leave until the end of the month....
> 
> I saw a Packers license plate - could you do one for the Bears and have the date as Oct 09?
> 
> Also, I'd like one of the Halloween plates with McDugle on it - also Oct 09
> 
> One last request - do you have any plates that have any of the Disney characters golfing?  If so I'd like 2 of those and have one with Barb and one with Mike (both Oct 09)
> 
> Thanks so much!!  These are really getting us all even more excited about our trip!!!
> 
> Barb


Here you go


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> They will always be your babies.  Here is one with a baby. If you prefer the other one, let me know.



I love this, Can you do this one with a Girl & boy playing soccer.

What font was used for the lettering & what software do you use?


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> I love this, Can you do this one with a Girl & boy playing soccer.
> 
> What font was used for the lettering & what software do you use?


Sure. I have a boy soccer player already. Just need some time to work on a girl. It's a Disney font. Think it's called "waltograph" and i use  photoshop cs4.


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Sure. I have a boy soccer player already. Just need some time to work on a girl. It's a Disney font. Think it's called "waltograph" and i use  photoshop cs4.



Thanks a million. I have the waltograph, but only have the PS ver6, maybe it's time to upgrade
I'll go play with it in my ver & see what happens.
I'm on another quest for anniversary, since I'm using the car version you made for me for T-shirts for everyone, my daughter says I need to use another design for our anniversary.
I love Milliepie's lady & the tramp, but still looking. Have you decided what your doing for your?


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> Thanks a million. I have the waltograph, but only have the PS ver6, maybe it's time to upgrade
> I'll go play with it in my ver & see what happens.
> I'm on another quest for anniversary, since I'm using the car version you made for me for T-shirts for everyone, my daughter says I need to use another design for our anniversary.
> I love Milliepie's lady & the tramp, but still looking. Have you decided what your doing for your?


I haven't a clue what i am going to do. I have made so many different things i kind of want to keep whatever i use exclusive but i keep posting all my ideas. 
Since you have PS, this is what i do. You might be after a different effect, but i just lay out my text, go to blending options, play with the bevel,shadow and glow until i like the look, then lower the fill all the way.


----------



## jordak

Squirrley said:


> I love this, Can you do this one with a Girl & boy playing soccer.
> 
> What font was used for the lettering & what software do you use?


Without putting text in this i wasn't sure where to put the players. Hope this works for you.


----------



## laniesmom33

Thanks so much - I love the Goofy golfer plates and the rest too!!!  You have so much talent - I really appreciate you sharing it with everyone on here!

Barb


----------



## bats

jordak said:


> Here you go



Lovely pictures ... my employers do not allow our computers to view Photobucket so I can't get to your blank ones.  Is there any chance you could make one for me please?

If you can, I would like to have 'Joa & Mick' on it and October 2010.  Would that be ok?  Thanks alot

Joa


----------



## A Litle Pixie Dust

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone had a graphic I could borrow of Minnie Mouse in curlers? Kind of upset? Like if Mickey stayed out allnight?  Or anything of the like?

Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan551

Hi!  Could I request the red mickey ears, with Hannah Montana design, and the name Kendall?

Thanks!!


----------



## jordak

bats said:


> Lovely pictures ... my employers do not allow our computers to view Photobucket so I can't get to your blank ones.  Is there any chance you could make one for me please?
> 
> If you can, I would like to have 'Joa & Mick' on it and October 2010.  Would that be ok?  Thanks alot
> 
> Joa


sure


----------



## DenverVal

I absolutely LOVE the Halloween license plate - could you make one for me that says PLESHA? I would appreciate it so much!


----------



## jordak

DenverVal said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Halloween license plate - could you make one for me that says PLESHA? I would appreciate it so much!


sure, here you go.


----------



## milliepie

disneymomoffour said:


> Can I also have this with Don and Heidi? I love it!!!
> Thanks!



Finally got a chance to do it!


----------



## DenverVal

That's awesome! Thank you!


----------



## sabrecmc

Bit of an unusual request.  I am the mom to a gorgeous girl adopted from China.  Does anyone have anything that would fit?  Maybe a Minnie or Cinderella with baby Mulan?  I don't know.  Anything, really.  Thanks!


----------



## skiracer

Jordak, I also really enjoy the Halloween license, could I get one with Pearson's...please?  Magic on Oct 10th!
Thank you for help!


----------



## DenverVal

Ha! Skiracer, you're on my cruise!


----------



## jordak

skiracer said:


> Jordak, I also really enjoy the Halloween license, could I get one with Pearson's...please?  Magic on Oct 10th!
> Thank you for help!


Here you go. I debated with myself if you wanted Pearson's or Pearson. Hope i got it right.


----------



## coreysmom4

I'll be going to the world for Halloween.  I don't recall if the resort doors are magnetic like the cruise ships.  Does anyone know?  If so, I'm wondering if anyone has halloween or fall themes for magnets.  Thank you in advance for your help and I hope it's OK that I posted this here.
Amy


----------



## milliepie

coreysmom4 said:


> I'll be going to the world for Halloween.  I don't recall if the resort doors are magnetic like the cruise ships.  Does anyone know?  If so, I'm wondering if anyone has halloween or fall themes for magnets.  Thank you in advance for your help and I hope it's OK that I posted this here.
> Amy



I've got lots of Halloween, a few fall.  Here's the halloween link.    It varies, some doors are magnetic and some are not.  A lot of people do window clings too, that might be an option.  You might have to do research on weather your resort has magnetic doors. 


http://www.4shared.com/dir/19128670/e6a01783/Halloween.html


----------



## disneymomoffour

milliepie said:


> Finally got a chance to do it!



Thank you so much! I love it. (And my dh will love it too!) Love all your work!


----------



## momtomari

milliepie said:


> Finally got a chance to do some this evening.



thank you millipie these are great


----------



## jordak




----------



## tjbaggott

Here's my newest one, did it up for my kids.






[/IMG]


----------



## milliepie

Can anyone tell me if I can get a deleted pm?  I accidentaly deleted two pm's with requests that I haven't filled yet.  I can't remember who they are from and I feel bad because I don't want them to think I'm ignoring them!  

If you are reading this and you think it was you, please send me another one.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Squirrley

jordak said:


> Without putting text in this i wasn't sure where to put the players. Hope this works for you.
> 
> Soccer kids are . I don't know yet where I want them or what this will say, but my gd & gs son wanted it. I think I can move them if I need to using PS Clone stamp. I tried alittle this afternoon playing with text & it was terrible. I'm going to keep trying thou.
> 
> Anniversary still looking & going to try to do my own, so it will be exclusive also.


----------

